#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-09
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64761 in control-center (main) "Removable Drives Prefs:  audio CD program ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64762 in evolution (main) "cannot empty virtual imap trash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64763 in coreutils (main) "dd segfault for italian language users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64764 in Ubuntu "Ipod Nano(2nd generation) isn't recognized properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64765 in installation-guide (main) "installation-guide-i386 for Edgy - several steps are misleading or cannot be finished" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64766 in boost (main) "libboost-thread-dev : broken package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64767 in boost (main) "libavformat-dev: broken package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64768 in firefox (main) "Bon echo beta 2 does not open external new links in new tabs but in an old tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64769 in Ubuntu "Xfce gtk themes change minimum panel height." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64770 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64771 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes since last edgy update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64772 in rt2500 (universe) "MSI PC54G3 doesn't work (rt2500 chipset)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64773 in Ubuntu "vmware server 100% cpu on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64774 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed installing drake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64775 in faac (multiverse) "mislabeled as "freeware" when you do faac --help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64776 in kdebase (main) "kdebase has missing build-dep xutils-dev on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64778 in hardinfo (universe) "Is crashing all the time in Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64778
<ajmitch> well, we're over 16K open bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64779 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Bad encoding in french translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64779
* PWill thinks that is both good and bad.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64780 in amarok (main) "Taglib Issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64781 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Beryl manager crashes Xgl on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64782 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Monitor Do not Go Sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64782
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64784 in Ubuntu "In Edgy, upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64785 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Toshiba Tecra M2 Freezes instead of suspending/hibernating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64786 in mono (main) "mono crashed on loging" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64787 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Most of directory tree "missing" in Nautilus & Konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64788 in firefox (main) "RSS feeds in firefox broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64790 in tremulous (multiverse) "tremulous-serve uses Full CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64792 in bluez-utils (main) "missing firmware for bcm2033" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64793 in libnotify (main) "New upstream release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64793
<nictuku> if a bug is not happening anymore, how should I close it? reject or fix?
<slytherin> nictuku: Fixed Released. Add comment that it works with latest package
<nictuku> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64795 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfce desktop turn usually ubuntu back ground" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64794 in usplash (main) "Usplash progress bar colors incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64794
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64796 in language-selector (main) "Incorrect rendering of ttf-alee font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64796
* ajmitch hugs dholbach 
<ajmitch> we need more hugs & need to fix more bugs
* dholbach hugs ajmitch
<dholbach> ajmitch: you know it :)
<ajmitch> > 16K open
<dholbach> i saw a mail in my sounder mailbox yesterday saying "10k bugs open" :)
<dholbach> it#s not that long ago
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I think we had about 13K open at dapper release
<Hobbsee> ouch
<dholbach> lots of them are open, confirmed and forwarded upstream
<dholbach> so rather "out of our hands"
<ajmitch> I checked today, and there are about 2-3K that aren't against *any* package
<dholbach> we should take that out of the statistics ;-)
<dholbach> wow
<ajmitch> so I went through & assigned a few to the right packages
<ajmitch> easy to search for that in malone..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64797 in evolution (main) "printing uses gimp's default print parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64798 in xcompmgr (universe) "Screen " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64798
<dholbach> somebody should write a mail to ubuntu-bugsquad@ about that
<ajmitch> 1 - 75  of 2177 results
<ajmitch> so quite a few
<dholbach> ok ok - I write a mail
* ajmitch should subscribe to that list
<dholbach> it's low traffic
<robitaille> ajmitch,  some of us used to spend some time assigning these unassigned bugs to actual packages...I guess we felt behind semi-recently
<robitaille> still probably 1500-2000 too many...
* dholbach hugs robitaille
<ajmitch> robitaille: it's a never-ending task
<ajmitch> a very thankless task, too :)
<robitaille> but probably easy for newer people to do.
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> sometimes it can take a bit of knowledge to know what package it should be against
<robitaille> in recent days I have been looking at the firefox bugs; talk of another endlist list of bugs.  Often due to flash and 3rd party extension.  And often only titled "firefox crashed" :)
<ajmitch> or the many bugs that are filed about 3rd party software we don't package
* ajmitch looks for a standard 3rd party reponse on Bugs/Reponse
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64799 in ekiga (main) "iLBC audio codec is not available in Ekiga" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64799
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it needs to include compiz stuff, if it doesnt already
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: don't talk to me about that :P
<ajmitch> I've had enough nightmares with compiz/beryl/other shiny crack
<Hobbsee> lol
* ajmitch considers which package bug 60908 should be against
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60908 in Ubuntu "Laptop battery state does not get updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60908
<dholbach> that's something you need to find out by asking :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: yes, but I have similar with the battery charge monitor applet :)
<ajmitch> I just haven't found time to search for bug/report it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64800 in mesa-utils (main) "check off 3d-graphics via glxinfo | grep rendering causes crash of glxinfo (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64801 in kdebase (main) "crash in split mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64802 in glom (universe) "UVF: glom 1.1.4 -> 1.1.5" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64805 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "KNC1 DVB-S+ not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64805
<xerxas> Hi everyone
<xerxas> can I reject #63185 ?
<xerxas> bug #63185
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63185 in metacity "Metacity doesn't load after login" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63185
<ajmitch> xerxas: yes please
<xerxas> ajmitch,  thanks
<ajmitch> the script the submitter used would kill off metacity if it tried to load
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64804 in epiphany-browser (main) "gmail thread links do not work" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64804
<xerxas> ajmitch,  you mean the '&' between the 2 commands ?
<ajmitch> no, just the --replace
<ajmitch> which means it would replace metacity
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64806 in ltsp (main) "LTSP problem with KDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64806
<ajmitch> dholbach: you can probably reply to bug 52661 better than I can if you have time :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52661 in Ubuntu "system strzt immer wieder ab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52661
<dholbach> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64807 in beagle (main) "debug printouts should be turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64807
<dholbach> ajmitch: done
<ajmitch> thanks
<xerxas> ajmitch,  ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64808 in memprof (main) "the current version of memprof (5.1) is known to be buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64808
<TheMuso> ajmitch: THe gnome-panel dying bug is known, and is fixed in edgy.
<TheMuso> I can reject if you would like.
<TheMuso> Or mark as fixed.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: alright
<TheMuso> Either way.
<ajmitch> want the bug number?
<TheMuso> Got it already.
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch wants the number of open bugs to be below 16K again
<TheMuso> heh
<ajmitch> 16029
<TheMuso> Most accessibility related packages send their reports to the ubuntu accessibility list.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64809 in gaim (main) "Gaim should refresh status for all accounts when returning from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64809
<ajmitch> I think I may have closed about 20 or so tonight if I'm lucky
<xerxas> bug #60950 is marked as fix committed, shouln't it be either rejected or fix released ? the fix is released upstream, but It's not ubuntu stuff (we don't provide extensions for firefox)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60950 in firefox "enter won't open the link - beta2 edgy" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64803 in network-manager (main) "Sync to 0.6.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64803
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I think we may have to reject that one
<xerxas> ajmitch,  the firefox stuff ?
<xerxas> or the network-manager one ?
<ajmitch> NM
<xerxas> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64810 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No text display in grub window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64811 in Ubuntu "PCI cannot allocate resource for region 7 8 and 9 on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64812 in fam (universe) "fam init script fails to run on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64813 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice deadlock if starting Impress whilst writer/calc open dialog visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64814 in apt (main) "apt wants to auto-remove all my system!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64815 in apt (main) "Hebrew fonts bad in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64815
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<ajmitch> I think we've made a noticeable impact in the last few hours
<dholbach> WOAH
<dholbach> great
<ajmitch> my firefox has taken a beating with the number of tabs opened ;)
<giftnudel> where do you file bug #49372 under?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49372 in Ubuntu "Installation of language-support-en by default" [High,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49372
* ajmitch drops another dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64645 in gdebi (main) "gdebi should support more than a single package (was: Collective packages installing)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64645
<ajmitch> hey jelmer
<jelmer> hi Andrew
<jelmer> ajmitch: I'm looking for a sponsor for bzr-svn in Ubuntu (maybe later Debian as well)
<ajmitch> it's a new package in Ubuntu?
<jelmer> Yes
<jelmer> Oh, it's frozen already is it?
<ajmitch> right, we're well into freeze territory
<ajmitch> so it'd need approval by the MOTU UVF team
<jelmer> Ok, let's wait for the next release in that case.
<ajmitch> you'd need to file a bug on launchpad, assign to motu-uvf, etc
<ajmitch> you sure?
<ajmitch> if the packaging hasn't changed much from when I last saw it, I'd probably approve it on the spot
<jelmer> It'd be really nice to have it in edgy even if it is highly experimental at this point
<jelmer> I'll file the bug and see how far I can get
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> it just needs myself & 1 other motu on the team to approve it
<ajmitch> & then get through the FTP masters
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64817 in Ubuntu "suspend does not work on vaio vgn-s560p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64818 in metacity (main) "Metacity crashed on changing workspaces from 16 to 36" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64818
<ajmitch> 1 - 75  of 15998 results
<ajmitch> looking much better :)
<ajmitch> hi Burgundavia
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64819 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "[Edgy]  Usplash should use black background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64820 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu should have a better menu system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64821 in Ubuntu "my installer on a second computer crushes always at the end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64822 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Strange blinking lines on top of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64822
<quail> wow the bug list has dropped down heaps
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64823 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Icons missing in menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64823
<ajmitch> quail: of course, we've been busy
* gnomefreak was busy last night
<quail> ajmitch: i part of the bugs as well and trying to what i can :-)
<giftnudel> so, next week <15k
<ajmitch> giftnudel: if you look at the daily bugstats, there were still more bugs opened than closed today
<ajmitch> 1 week ago it was ~15800
<ajmitch> as more people test, it'll probably increase even more
<giftnudel> yes, but always have a clear target ;)
<ajmitch> always have a realistic target
<giftnudel> let's call it vision then ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64824 in kdebase (main) "Some sites with frames don't display properly in Konqueror" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64825 in Ubuntu "Installer won't detect video card Radeon X600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64825
<ajmitch> jsgotangco!
<jsgotangco> woooooo
* jsgotangco is baaaccckkk
<ajmitch> you have power, and phone?
<jsgotangco> ive had power for days, i only had phone 2 days ago
<jsgotangco> and internet just now
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> good to have you back with us :)
<jsgotangco> crazy week seemed like an eternity
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64826 in Ubuntu "Request for inclusion of new package bzr-svn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64826
<ajmitch> jelmer: ah, you did file it :)
<ajmitch> jelmer: is this http://samba.org/~jelmer/bzr/bzr-svn_0.1.dsc ?
<ajmitch> if so, I really don't think it should be a native package
<jelmer> Makes sense - I'll fix it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64694 in gnome-app-install (main) "Very difficult to review installed software" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64694
<ajmitch> it should probably use the new python policy as well
<gnomefreak> theres a new bug coming through on kernel in edgy can someone please take a look at it this guy has beeen on me all morning i still think its hd
<gnomefreak> bug 63937
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63937 in linux-source-2.6.17 "The SATA disk doesn't power off while shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63937
<gnomefreak> that one
<jelmer> ajmitch: Ok, I've fixed those.
<ajmitch> updating to the python policy takes a bit more than that - you need to tighten the build-depends for debhelper as well
<ajmitch> apart from that I think it should work ok
<gnomefreak> brb before this guy makes me do something  :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64827 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[Edgy]  The "Unsafe device removal" notification disappears very fast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64828 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Virtual Consoles messed up after upgrade from dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64829 in gq (universe) "[edgy]  Crashes on startup on powerpc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64830 in lyx (universe) "[Edgy]  Spanish lyx.mo translations are in ISO-8859-1, not UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64830
<jelmer> ajmitch: I've fixed that as well now (updated debhelper version dependency, dependency on pycentral)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64832 in Baltix (universe) "Pysdm Graphical Storage Device Manager is outdated in Ubuntu - new upstream version 0.4.1 was released on May 14, 2006" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64832
<drew_> anyone feel like working out an apparent kernel (module) regression? #60231
<Hobbsee> bug 60231
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60231 in linux-source-2.6.17 "wg511 pccard not loaded (regression: dapper -> edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60231
<dholbach> jelmer: the package fails to build for me.
<drew_> I've done a bit of poking around but can't turn anything up - I need a kernel guru!
<dholbach> jelmer: millions of tests fail :/
<jelmer> dholbach: You need python-subversion=1.3.2-3ubuntu2
<dholbach> i have that
<jelmer> dholbach: and bzr 0.11 ?
<jelmer> dholbach: Can you please put the output up somewhere?
<dholbach> 0.11-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/log
<dholbach> that's what I had in the screen buffer
<jelmer> ah, my bad - I was assuming the user running the tests had a ~/.bazaar directory set up
<jelmer> Thanks, I'll get this fixed
<dholbach> you can't assume that
<dholbach> it gets built on a build daemon
<jelmer> I know, I just hadn't considered it
<dholbach> ok, cool.
<Hobbsee> drew_: [22:48]  <mjg59> Hobbsee: It's not appearing in lspci, so the driver will never bind
<Hobbsee> drew_: [22:49]  <mjg59> Hobbsee: dmesg shows that the card plugging is being detected, but shows no sign of the device itself appearing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64833 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Sort indicators shown on all columns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64834 in console-setup (main) "Error message about "Setting up console font and keymap..." in /var/log/boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64835 in gcalctool (main) "gcalctool multibuild (gtk/gnome)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64836 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Package description incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64836
<Hobbsee> drew_: see http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6801
<Ubugtu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 6801 in PCI "lspci missing my CardBus Ether card" [Normal,New] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64837 in finish-install (main) "finish-install disables virtual consoles on serial console installs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64837
<drew_> Hobbsee: thanks a lot!
<Hobbsee> drew_:
<Hobbsee> [23:00]  <mjg59> Hobbsee: pci=bios may well work around it
<Hobbsee> [23:00]  <mjg59> Or pci=conf1
<drew_> Hobbsee: cool. I'll try that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64838 in kde-guidance (main) "[Edgy beta]  power manager isn't configurable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64841 in wlassistant (main) "wireless assisant does not connect in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64841
<drew_> Hobbsee: pci=conf1 works!!
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<drew_> Hobbsee: I'm connected!
<drew_> using network manager - I know it has issues but it worked perfectly for me just now
<jelmer> dholbach: Should be fixed now, can you please try again
<dholbach> can you move the original tarball to  <project>_<version>.orig.tar.gz ?
<dholbach> building
<dholbach> ok, not building
<dholbach> please rebuild the source package
* dholbach -> break - brb
<dholbach> jelmer: while I'm away you could ask people in #ubuntu-motu too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64843 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin does not show or save gateway address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64843
<drew_> Hobbsee: thanks for the help. I updated the bug report with the new info
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64844 in firefox (main) "Firefox starts very slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64845 in samba (main) "smbd crash dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64845
<gnomefreak> once a bug is sent upstream we leave it alone and wait for upstream to work on it right?
<seb128> depending if we really want to get it fixed this cycle or not
<seb128> if we have no hurry with let it yep
<gnomefreak> k im trying to get rid of some of these hoary and breezy bugs but they are mainly all sent upstream :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64846 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Switched to 2.6.15-27 (686) from 2.6.15.23 (386) non Functioning Usplash/Suspend and Hibernating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64846
<seb128> gnomefreak: don't bother with them, better to focus on Needs Info or Unconfirmed or Unassigned bugs, there is enough of them
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> is it possible to get the link we had back with all the needs info unconfirmed .... to make it easier to sort through the bugs. i started on page one gone through over 1000 bugs most were old or sent upstream
<seb128> the links are on the wiki, aren't they?
<seb128> dholbach?
<dholbach> seb128: in a meeting - yes they are
<dholbach> HelpingWithBugs
<dholbach> and DesktopTeam/Bugs
<gnomefreak> ah its here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay+
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay even
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64847 in ubuntulooks (main) "[Ubuntu]  Home folder configuration file arrangement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64848 in k3d (universe) "k3d does not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64851 in gnome-panel (main) "Menu editor inconsistent behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64851
<gokusandwich> hi - i've got a Q.  can someone help?
<slytherin> gokusandwich: Go ahead
<bddebian> Boo
<gokusandwich> is there any way for a regular user (me) to add a new remote bug tracker to malone?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64852 in speedcrunch (main) "Weird Tcl/Tk look..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64852
<giftnudel> you can add a link somehow
<giftnudel> and assign it to a link ... (or at least that worked half a year ago)
<giftnudel> assign the bug to a link ... but I have had this problem recently, too
<gokusandwich> actually *assign* the bug to a link, rather than link it via remote bug watch?
<giftnudel> yeah, that worked before, but I guess not anymore
<gokusandwich> ah - should i just place the link in a comment?
<giftnudel> can't you add a link?
<gokusandwich> isn't there a way to request that a new remote bug tracker be added?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64853 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Edgy Beta can't initialize display with Matrox G400 card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64853
<gokusandwich> giftnudel: add a link where?
<giftnudel> gokusandwich: yes, it doesn't work anymore
<gokusandwich> giftnudel: assigning a bug to a link doesn't work anymore - is what you mean, right?
<giftnudel> yes, adding a link doesn't work anymore
<gokusandwich> giftnudel: i'm trying to determine what the best practice is, here.
<gokusandwich> ideally, i could just link the bug via a remote bug watch
<giftnudel> yes, but with exotic trackers, this doesn't work
<gokusandwich> can i request a new remote bug tracker by reporting a bug on malone?
<giftnudel> hmm, or a feature to add a custom link as tracker
<gokusandwich> this is the xiph.org trac instance.  there are other trac instances in the list of remote bug trackers, so this one should work okay if it's added to the list
<giftnudel> hmm
<giftnudel> just add the link as a comment, this has to be enough
<gokusandwich> okay...  but since malone does provide the "remote bug watch" feature, it would be nice to use it
<gokusandwich> isn't there a proper process for getting a new remote bug tracker registered?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64854 in update-manager (main) "no help for the "Internet Updates" tab of "Software Sources" tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64855 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2 beta crashes when opening some sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64855
<giftnudel> gokusandwich: that I don't know
<gokusandwich> giftnudel: i see
<gokusandwich> does anyone in here happen to know? :o/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64856 in wine (universe) "wine reports wrong version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64857 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mplayerplug-in doesn't work in Opera Browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64858 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "acx100 module broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64842 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu does not start after upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64859 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate upgarde." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64860 in gthumb (main) "gThumb use all memory when resizing images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64861 in ltsp-utils (main) "ltsp-utils is obsolete in ubuntu edgy, please remove it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64862 in ltspfs (main) "the ltspfsd sourcepackage should be removed from the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64863 in k3b (main) "automatic fetching of mp3 decoder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64864 in i855-crt (main) "i855-crt: i945 support, typo fixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64865 in Ubuntu "Toshiba Tecra Dim Monitor on Battery Power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64866 in ubiquity (main) "xubuntu Installation on a P2 400 512mbram & 2,1 GB hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64867 in firefox (main) "The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64867
<matid> Hello BugSquad!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64868 in gaim (main) "MSN intext-images are not displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64869 in gedit (main) "GEdit opens java files with C source highlighting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64870 in shadow (main) "su segfaults when you press Ctrl-D" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64870
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach_] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HUG DAY on Wednesday!
<Ueland> matid: hello back to you ;)
<matid> And hello to you again ;)
<Ueland> hehe
<Ueland> hm, finally got the installer CD to actually boot the live desktop and then the sound hangs /
<Ueland> ugh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64873 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Hang on boot on ohci_hcd without noapic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64872 in arts (main) "Sound in Edgy crashes after several minutes on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64875 in libloki (universe) "Please sync libloki (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64874 in gedit (main) "Sound hangs in installer CD (6.06.1-desktop-amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64876 in ubiquity (main) "HP Pavilion 2037us install failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64877 in vnc (main) "vncserver looks in the wrong place for rgb.txt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64877
<donatell0> h
<donatell0> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64878 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Installer/Live CD fails to boot with ACPI enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64878
<keescook> for bug 64870, should I close it with "rejected", since the their system is using libraries from outside of Edgy?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64870 in shadow "su segfaults when you press Ctrl-D" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64879 in lftp (main) "crash on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64880 in linux-meta (main) "Usb on hp pavilion dv9043ea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64880
<xerxas> what should I do with #62882 ?
<xerxas> bug #62882
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62882 in rhythmbox "Share doesn't work by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62882
<xerxas> I think I can confirm for dapper, but reject for edgy
<xerxas> ubuntu-desktop depends on avahi-daemon and rhythmbox depends on libavahi-client3
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64881 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Nv17 blank screen on kernel > 2.6.17-7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64882 in democracyplayer (universe) "It have closed whwn trying to use a movie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64882
<xerxas> is that possible to rename a bug ?
<kristog> hes
<kristog> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64883 in Ubuntu "I can't add splash screen themes in Kubuntu beta 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64884 in dapper-backports "Request libraw1394, libiec61883, mythtv, mythplugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64885 in Ubuntu "Old version of GParted in Edgy beta won't change drives." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64885
<xerxas> kristog:  I don't find how
<xerxas> (hi kirstog )
<dholbach> "Edit description/tags" in the left upper corner
<dholbach> hi xerxas
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> hi dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64886 in grisbi (universe) "[wishlist]  new bugfix version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64888 in Ubuntu "Webcam on Hp pavilion dv9043ea doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64889 in Ubuntu "Nvidia GO 7400 + Nvidia Proprietary drivers cause crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64890 in Ubuntu "Locking a application in Synaptic Package Manager causes it to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64839 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64891 in banshee (universe) "[edgy]  DAAP plugin will no longer load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64892 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes hilighligting a foruma object" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64894 in kdepim (main) "[edgy]  Kontact crashes when adding event to IMAP calendar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64895 in skim (main) "Crash after closing program." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64897 in lyx (universe) "problem with translation: UTF-8 is ISO-8859-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64898 in Ubuntu "Mounting a floppy takes a long time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64899 in ubiquity (main) "I can't install ubuntu from live CD Ubuntu6.10." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64901 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mouse cursor does not hide in gmplayer in gl, gl2, sdl vo modes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64900 in lighttpd (universe) "UVF Exception Request: New Upstream release lighttpd 1.4.12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64904 in texfam (universe) "multex-bin is NOT only depended of jtex-base but also of jtex-bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64905 in sound-juicer (main) "Mp3 metadata (ID3 tags) are corrupt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64905
<gnomefreak> if an X crash is related to compiz/xgl what are we doing just changing package name to xgl or compiz or are we rejecting it?
<seb128> if the crash is when using xgl reassign the bug to it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64906 in kdevelop3 (universe) "kdevelop3 missing dependency on libtool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64906
<seb128> if that's when using compiz on normal xorg with aiglx that's an xorg bug
<gnomefreak> he disabled xgl and it stopped crashing :)
<gnomefreak> i put it against compiz
<mc44> "it hurts when i do this" :)
<seb128> gnomefreak: no, xgl
<gnomefreak> ok
<seb128> gnomefreak: if the xserver crashes that's an xserver bug
<seb128> whatever a client do it should not crash
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64907 in kopete (main) "3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1 -> 3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64907
<seb128> that's like linux crashing when an app do something
<seb128> whatever the app do linux should not crash, linux bug then
<gnomefreak> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64908 in gnome-terminal (main) "[Edgy] [Xgl/Compiz] [x86_64]  Imposible to use new tabs in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64909 in Ubuntu "Duplicate UUIDs after Edgy update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64910 in xorg (main) "Window with no background contains random data with composite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64912 in adept (main) "It stopped while doing an install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64911 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Cannot open https links from thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64914 in e2fsprogs (main) "e2fsck / linux kernel chokes on I/O errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64915 in libqt-ruby-qt4 (universe) "libsmokeqt-qt4-dev is essentially empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64913 in f-spot (main) "Memory hogging error" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64916 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed when I closed it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64917 in rhythmbox (main) "Description of podcast episodes doesn't support HMTL formatting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64919 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash in Draw and Impress bt pressing the Del key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64920 in hddtemp (universe) "[Sync Request]  hddtemp 0.3-beta15-28 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64918 in xfwm4 (main) "Workspace shortcuts broken in latest xfwm4 build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64921 in openssl097 (universe) "[Sync Request]  openssl097 0.9.7k-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64922 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[regression]  Cannot suspend in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64923 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu freezes on livecd startup everytime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64925 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes when using track changes and deleting a formula" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64926 in xorg (main) "Changing resolution via Ctrl Alt +/- does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64924 in mpg123 (multiverse) "[UVF Exception]  Sync mpg123 (0.60-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64927 in acpi (main) "Toshiba Satellite M70-CL3 doesn't resume from suspend to RAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64928 in grub (main) ""GRUB Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure" after resume with ReiserFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64929 in Ubuntu "Atheros AR5006EX (aka AR5424) is not configured correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64930 in vtk (universe) "Please sync with debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64932 in ispell-et (universe) "Please sync ispell-et (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64931 in network-manager (main) "flaky association with wireless access points" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64933 in kde-guidance (main) "Tooltip when on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64934 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu livecd does not install on old PPC iMacs correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64935 in dbconfig-common (universe) "[Edgy]  Update to dbconfig-common 1.8.24" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64936 in gnome-power-manager (main) "unreliable detection of battery state on Toshiba Satellite M70CL3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64937 in clearsilver (universe) "clearsilver-dev doesn't contain any files beside docs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64938 in diacanvas2 (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64939 in xorg (main) "Broken keyboard in xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64939
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64940 in kdeartwork (main) "triplegears.jpg.desktop has mistranslated line (I think)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64942 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel Oopses when using dm-crypt on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64941 in gnome-power-manager (main) "notification popups in wrong place [edgy regression] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64946 in Ubuntu "sync requests / UVF exceptions (Ada packages in universe)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64945 in totem (main) "[edgy regression]  no boot-progress feedback at all in quiet mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64943 in totem (main) "[edgy regression]  totem plays only first half of each second of sound " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64944 in usplash (main) "crashed pc with blanked screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64947 in Ubuntu "zope/plone sync requests / UVF exceptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64948 in Ubuntu "Suspend and Resume no longer work with edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64949 in Ubuntu "Freeze screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64950 in wordpress (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Sync wordpress 2.0.4-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64951 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed while 0% in progress bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64953 in evolution (main) "Evolution resends old mail after power failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64954 in xfonts-100dpi (main) "xfonts-100dpi upgrade/reinstall warning msg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64956 in wide-dhcpv6 (universe) "Please sync wide-dhcpv6 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64955 in xfonts-75dpi (main) "xfonts-75dpi upgrade/reinstall warning msg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64957 in xfonts-base (main) "xfonts-base upgrade/reinstall warning msg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64958 in xfonts-scalable (main) "xfonts-scalable upgrade/reinstall warning msg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64959 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64960 in alacarte (main) "Moving menu items in Alacarte doesn't work. (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64961 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc (0.8.5.1-1) does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64962 in firefox (main) "Bon Echo Beta 2 Crashes When Viewing Particular Website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64963 in xmms-status-plugin (universe) "crash gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64964 in logrotate (main) "Please provide current version of logrotate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64965 in xorg (main) "ati proprietary driver breakage: ATI RADEON 9600 Pro 256mb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64966 in banshee (universe) "I play music and crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64967 in arts (main) "bug in artsd -can't correctly detect my hardware in 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64968 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "missing build dependency on quilt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64969 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager applet leaks memory rapidly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64970 in Ubuntu "syslogd, klogd using 100% cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64971 in ubiquity (main) "crash during the installation - OSError [Errno 30]  read only file system : '/target/home'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64972 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "i915_emit_cmds spamming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64972
<orion2012> What should be done with old bugs that seem to have died? e.g. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/27277
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27277 in Ubuntu "dapper / battery monitor broken" [Medium,Needs info] 
<orion2012> I assume it would involve first asking if the problem still exists..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64973 in planner (main) "Please update planner to 0.14.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64973
<ash211> orion2012: that's right
<orion2012> I guess the question is, how long post such a followup should it be closed if there's no response?
<ash211> a week or two
<ash211> you can also always say that if it's still a problem, they should feel free to reopen the bug and continue discussion
<ash211> the continue discussion part hints as to why it was closed the first time :)
<orion2012> ash211: alright, thanks. was just trying to clean out the cruft mentioned on the mailing list today...
<ash211> yeah, i've been working on that too
<ash211> there seems to always be another outdated bug on launchpad...
<ash211> fyi for laptops use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam to see if stuff is working at present
<orion2012> I'll add that to my now enormous bookmark folder of ubuntu wiki pages :-), thanks
<ash211> you're welcome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64975 in vlc (universe) "switching to wxvlc results in crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64976 in gnomescan (universe) "Gnomescan dies on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64977 in Ubuntu "Screen Resolution on Live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64977
<orion2012> Another question; What should the status be set to to close this? https://launchpad.net/bugs/30948
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30948 in gnome-print "Cannot create PDF file with GNOME Print Dialogue" [Unknown,Rejected] 
<Hobbsee> orion2012: it is closed.  rejected counts as closed
<orion2012> Even though it's also associated with "Ubuntu" ?
<orion2012> which is set to unconfirmed...
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> orion2012: ahhh.  yes, the upstream is rejected, ours is still there
<Hobbsee> that should probably be moved somehwere else
<orion2012> gnome-print?
<Hobbsee> orion2012: i'd probably mark that as fix released, seeign as the original reporter says that the bug is no longer there
<orion2012> Hobbsee: OK, thanks for the assistance.
<Hobbsee> orion2012: not a problem.  know how to do that?
<orion2012> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> orion2012: cool :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64978 in kde-guidance (main) "powermanager icon sometimes shows fully charged when not" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64979 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed installing grub in hd(0) on Intel Mac Mini" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64980 in ncurses (main) "xterm-color has different backspace keysym than xterm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64981 in muine (universe) "Please sponsor muine upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64982 in straw (universe) "Straw won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64983 in hotkey-setup (main) "Certain hotkeys on the Gateway M275 cause mouse pointer to turn to fuzz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64984 in argus-client (universe) "Ragraph attempts to build a .gif using rrdgraph, which no longer supports .gifs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64985 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Pressing standby on a Gateway M275 produces log entry, but doesn't standby" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64986 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Pressing standby on a Gateway M275 produces log entry, but doesn't standby" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64987 in acpi-support (main) "Gateway M275 doesn't display icon for battery until AC has been unplugged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64988 in acpi-support (main) "Resume from hibernate associates WiFi but doesn't run dhclient to get IP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64989 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gateway M275 doesn't show battery with AC icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64990 in openssh (main) "bash tab completion does not know about whitespace in host name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64991 in xorg (main) "Xorg? freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64991
<cbx33> is it a bug that my edgy upgrade has now put me back having a single core....even thuogh I have a dual core proc?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64992 in scite (universe) "Tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64993 in Ubuntu "No /dev/video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64994 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64996 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Problems with AGP and DMA on second ide with nForce3 250 chip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64995 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Mouse and keyboard rendered unusable in linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic=2.6.17-10.29" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64997 in pilot-manager (universe) "Please sync pilot-manager (universe) from unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65001 in Ubuntu "Nautilus terminates itself when deleting a folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65000 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System Logs fill up with i915 errors (1GB per 20 min.)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65002 in xorg (main) "Wacom device names incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64711 in xinit (main) "Kubuntu 6.06 - startup in graphical root-mode" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65003 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client exits after debootstrap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64698 in Ubuntu "Adding a user to a group modifies other users' groups and passwords" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65004 in ltsp (main) "Edgy: USB keyboard mouse do not function in LTSP client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65005 in Ubuntu "after suspend to ram fans dont start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65006 in network-manager (main) "network-manager sometimes thinks my wireless card is wired" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65008 in xubuntu-artwork (main) "No Xubuntu LDM login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65009 in Ubuntu "nautilus breaks down if I add a new folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65010 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Xubuntu desktop manager not LTSP aware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65010
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65011 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Scan bluetooth devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65011
<giftnudel> ah good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey giftnudel
<dholbach> sfllaw: HUG DAY? Wednesday?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65012 in libnotify (main) "libnotify needs to include a patch from CVS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65013 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sound (Intel hda, ALC88x) doesn't work (MacPro) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65014 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "asm/atomic.h #includes non-existant header file, asm/processor.h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65015 in ltsp (main) "Edgy: ltsp-build-client fails to resume download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65016 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin does not configure static route gateway" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65017 in firefox (main) "Printing a Yahoo! mail wastes paper." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65018 in ubuntu-meta (main) "livecd turns off swap freezing install process on low memory machines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65019 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu EDGY: duplication of appli icon display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65020 in gnochm (universe) "drag'n'drop uri need to be escaped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65021 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Problem in postrm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65022 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sil3112 sata and seagate-drives with mod15write-"fix" still slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65023 in cscope (universe) "Please sync cscope (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65023
<dholbach> New Bugs .... hmmmm :-)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: get fixing :P
<Gloubiboulga> hello bug squashers
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65024 in upstart (main) "upstart utterly fails when /bin/sh symlink disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65024
<BazziR> uh it should fail without a shell ;p
<Daemon> heh, how many other things fail too :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65025 in metacity (main) "metacity 2.14.5 freezes desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65026 in Ubuntu "au.archive.ubuntu.com out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65026
<ajmitch> where should these archive bugs get kicked to?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65028 in gnome-power-manager (main) "doesn't dim screen on sony vaio vgn fs215m (regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65027 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Notebooks freezes after closing lid or pressing some FN key combination" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65029 in Ubuntu "Found a typo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65029
<cbx33> just had a problem upgrading from dapper to edgy on an AMD 64 machine
<cbx33> X server won;t start
<giftnudel> reason?
<cbx33> complaining about a font not found
<gnomefreak> cbx33: look for EE not WW
<cbx33> gimme 2 secs
<cbx33> I'll find out
<cbx33> gah I got an illegal X86 opcode too
<cbx33> usplash didn't work either
* ajmitch waits for the dholbach flood
<gnomefreak> dholbach: ping
* dholbach grins at ajmitch
<dholbach> gnomefreak: pong
<gnomefreak> what are we doing with bugs on the beta nvidia drivers? rejecting them?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: phew
<dholbach> gnomefreak: good question
<cbx33> gnomefreak: hmm.....Fatal server error:
<cbx33> could not open default font 'fixed'
<dholbach> gnomefreak: are they in lrm?
<cbx33> X connection to :93.0 broken
<gnomefreak> cbx33: please pastebin the full error
<cbx33> I'll try
<gnomefreak> dholbach: they are only in amarnths repos afaik
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65030 in evolution (main) "Prefixes unread mailbox names in tree with "folder-display|"" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65030
<dholbach> gnomefreak: ok, so they're not official
<dholbach> gnomefreak: good to reject
<gnomefreak> ok
<dholbach> Ubugtu: 65030is a dup
<cbx33> gnomefreak: there are no EE lines in the log
<gnomefreak> cbx33: what drivers are you using?
<cbx33> nvidia
<cbx33> as I said I also didn't get usplash
<giftnudel> maybe something like ubugtu 65030 is a dup of 23322 should be implemented
<gnomefreak> cbx33: and you installed nvidia-glx?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> this was an upgrade
<cbx33> from dapper
<cbx33> it had nvidia-glx on there
<gnomefreak> cbx33: make sure you have restricted modules package installed
<cbx33> yeh it is
<gnomefreak> cbx33: please join #ubuntu+1 and ask. this isnt really a support channel
<cbx33> ok sorry
<cbx33> I thought it wasa bug that's why I asked here
<giftnudel> cbx33: as far as I understood this channel hre is more about triaging
<cbx33> ok
<b_52Centos> hi
<b_52Centos> any one using kate ?
<dholbach> hi b_52Centos
<dholbach> not me
<b_52Centos> dholbach,  :)
<b_52Centos> dholbach,  vi ... :D
<gnomefreak> b_52Centos: getting an error when opening files with kate?
<b_52Centos> gnomefreak,  nop when i press the terminal bouton to open a terminal under the editing window ; there is no terminal opened ! ; just a empty space that is left
<gnomefreak> thats a new one
<b_52Centos> a new / trick / bug ? :)
<Hobbsee> b_52Centos: screenshot?
<Hobbsee> b_52Centos: you get a shell in the space.  that's the terminal
<Hobbsee> it's very clever
<b_52Centos> Hobbsee,  ok plz just hold on 1 minute :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65032 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "resuming from hibernate works undeterministic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65033 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer doesn't play videoclips in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65034 in kdepim (main) "kmail import (kmailcvt) from older kmail ~/.Mail misses inbox & outbox mails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65035 in network-manager (main) "status icon no longer shows vpn status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65035
<b_52Centos> Hobbsee,  http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=terminalna3.jpg  do you see the space under the the place when we type the text that  the result of zhen i click over terminal buttom
<Hobbsee> b_52Centos: weird, that's not supposed to happen
<Hobbsee> b_52Centos: try removing ~/.kde/share/config/katerc
<Hobbsee> ?
<b_52Centos> Hobbsee,  ok  i m going to try
<b_52Centos> Hobbsee,  same result :(
<b_52Centos> Hobbsee,  it appear like a bug ? :)
<Hobbsee> b_52Centos: yeah, but i dont know why.  rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/kate && killall kate, and try again?
<b_52Centos> Hobbsee,  nop same thing
<Hobbsee> b_52Centos: okay, file a bug for it, i guess
<b_52Centos> Hobbsee,  on the maiiling list for kate ok
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it looks like an upstream problem, so yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65038 in thunar (main) "Tips and Tricks: Starting a go to with ~" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65036 in exim4 (main) "Minor typo in docs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65037 in emacs-meta (universe) "Installation fails when setting up emacs21" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65037
<ajmitch> dholbach: did your massfile script not gpg-sign?
<dholbach> ajmitch: i'm quite sure it did
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch hasn't seen any bugs show up yet
<dholbach> ajmitch: ok, I've been stupid
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65039 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Beryl chokes Intel 945 with new kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65039
<dholbach> lalalala
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> never stupid :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65041 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Beryl chokes Intel 945 with new kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65040 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Several unfixed security issues" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65042 in Ubuntu "SD/MMC Card Reader not working (worked in Dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65043 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "latest updates to intel-agp and/or i915-drm  in 2.6.17-10.29 slows down x generates mammoth syslog files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65044 in firefox (main) "Bon Echo Beta 2 crashes using GMail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65045 in sound-juicer (main) "Menu item to duplicate cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65046 in dash (main) "Dash doesn't understand "source"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65047 in net-snmp (main) "segfault when querying" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65048 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu needs a NFS mount wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65049 in evolution (main) "Evolution hangs when marking a folder as read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65050 in pantomime (universe) "[Sync Request]  sync pantomime (1.1.2.dfsg-8) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65051 in camera.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  camera.app (0.8.0-7) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65053 in realtime-lsm (universe) "can't build the module." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65054 in lapispuzzle.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  lapispuzzle.app (1.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65055 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65056 in renaissance (universe) "[Sync Request]  renaissance (0.8.0-10) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65056
<jonh_wendell> hi, folks
<jonh_wendell> i've got a doubt:
<jonh_wendell> i've recently opened a bug, which seb128 fowarded it to gnome bugzilla (bug 65045)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65045 in sound-juicer "Menu item to duplicate cd" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65045
<seb128> Hi jonh_wendell
<jonh_wendell> hi, seb128
<jonh_wendell> in that cases, can i open the bug directly in gnome?
<jonh_wendell> seb128, what dou you suggest?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65057 in batmon.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  batmon.app (0.2-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65058 in terminal.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  terminal.app (0.9.4+cvs20051125-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65058
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I strongly encourage people to open upstream bugs upstream
<seb128> jonh_wendell: there is no way we do upstream work instead of GNOME with 3-4 people working on the desktop only
<kristog> hello seb128 :)
<seb128> so we basically forward upstream issues upstream
<seb128> we fix bugs we think that should be fixed for next Ubuntu
<seb128> and forward everything else
<jonh_wendell> seb128: ok. Another thing: When the upstream bugzilla is sourceforge, how to assign it on launchpad?
<seb128> sourceforge is a pain
<seb128> we have some sf trackers registred like gaim
<seb128> usually I open an upstream task and don't bother trying to create a watch for it
<seb128> just mention it to a comment
<seb128> since the upstream watch is just a status update
<seb128> it's handy but we can do without it
<seb128> hi kristog!
<jonh_wendell> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65059 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65060 in timemon.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  timemon.app (4.0.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65061 in innerspace.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  innerspace.app (0.2.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65063 in gettext (main) "Doesn't support datarootdir" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65062 in ladder.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  ladder.app (1.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65064 in stepbill.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  stepbill.app (2.4-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65065 in affiche (universe) "[Sync Request]  affiche (0.6.0-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65067 in gridlock.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  gridlock.app (1.10-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65066 in ktorrent (main) "UVF Exception Request: ktorrent 2.0.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65068 in charmap.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  charmap.app (0.2-7) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65069 in linux-meta (main) "Bluetooth v270 logitech mouse don't stay peerded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65070 in textedit.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  textedit.app (4.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65072 in connect.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  connect.app (0.1-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65071 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Hang on coldboot when USB-stick attached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65073 in dbus (main) "missing gtk-doc documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65074 in addresses-for-gnustep (universe) "[Sync Request]  addresses-for-gnustep (0.4.6-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65075 in projectcenter.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  projectcenter.app (0.4.3-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65077 in hal (main) "card reader no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65076 in Ubuntu "X-Server crashes on editing arabian text in gedit. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65078 in usplash (main) "Problem if you have usr on another partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65079 in azureus (universe) "Azureus freezes during start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65080 in gparted (main) "Graphical install: GParted modifying partition table leads to Windows Bluescreen on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65081 in plopfolio.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  plopfolio.app (0.1.0-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65082 in gomoku.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  gomoku.app (1.2.7-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65084 in onboard (main) "Error while installing package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65085 in kdebase (main) "QuickStart Menu items show wrong number of apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65083 in gnome-power-manager (main) "I get no logout dialog on power button press" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65086 in cynthiune.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  cynthiune.app (0.9.5-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65087 in openoffice.org (main) "Error while installing package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65088 in displaycalibrator.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  displaycalibrator.app (0.7-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65089 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) ""Make Another Copy" button doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65090 in helpviewer.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  helpviewer.app (0.3-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65091 in gnome-panel (main) "[edgy]  dragging icons on panel for two times cause launcher config loss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65092 in shisen.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  shisen.app (1.2.0-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65093 in poe.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  poe.app (0.5.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65094 in Baltix "Random connect with Wireless Broadcom 43xx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65095 in routes (universe) "Please sync routes (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65096 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "PAE mode mismatch between Xen and DOM0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65096
<sfllaw> dholbach: Yes, quite.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65098 in Ubuntu "sys.log, kern.log and messages logs big size " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65097 in gaim (main) "Shutting down system appears to trigger crash reporting from GAIM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65099 in telepathy-python (universe) "new upstream release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65100 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Nvidia settings wrong in Edgy, good in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65101 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash when use ctrl-C ctrl-V" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65101
<gnomefreak> dholbach: is this correct? deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs edgy main universe or should ddebs be debs
<dholbach> open the url
<dholbach> it's correct
<gnomefreak> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65102 in rxvt-unicode (universe) "urxvt not reading X resources in edgy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65103 in debian-installer (main) "can't mount partition from busybox or ash in installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65103
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get install postgresql
<CarlFK>   postgresql: Depends: postgresql-7.4 but it is not going to be installed
<CarlFK> edgy daily (installed yesterday)
<CarlFK> is this expected, or should I bug it on LP?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65104 in Ubuntu "EDGY DESKTOP HWDETECT: loading of usb-storage module takes forever" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65105 in gnucap (universe) "oregano simulation crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65106 in ubiquity (main) "Crash during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65106
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65107 in control-center (main) "Duplicate mnemonics in sound preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65108 in telepathy-stream-engine (universe) "new upstream " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65109 in telepathy-stream-engine (universe) "new upstream " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65109
<kristog> uh
<kristog> why 2
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65111 in libglade-java (universe) "libglade-java will not install (Debian bug #388346)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65111
<kristog> bah
<kristog> stupid me
<Kevc978> ooops
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65112 in python-setuptools (main) "easy_install missing (python-setuptools not available)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65112
<kristog> gnomefreak, thank you :)
<gnomefreak> kristog: for what?
<kristog> http://launchpad.net/bugs/65109
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65109 in telepathy-stream-engine "new upstream " [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> oh yw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65115 in bluez-utils (main) "Please sync bluez-utils 3.5-1 from Debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65113 in gnome-desktop (main) "Loging in and loging out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65114 in bluez-libs (main) "Please sync bluez-libs 3.7-1 from Debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65116 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Random crash...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65117 in mail-notification (universe) "mail notification window fills entire screen " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65118 in onboard (main) "Desktop files don't specify correct icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65119 in gedit (main) "_gedit_panel_get_active_item_id: assertion `GEDIT_IS_PANEL (panel)' failed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65120 in last-exit (universe) "Crash on start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65121 in kde-systemsettings (main) "default if "single-click" to open files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65122 in bacula (universe) "extraneous directory created by init script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65123 in preview.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  preview.app (0.8.5-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65124 in gnuwash.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  gnuwash.app (0.1-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65125 in gnome-panel (main) "highlighted menu name flickers when clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65125
<kristog> gnomefreak, you are a motu?
<gnomefreak> no
<Lure> how can I get rights to change Importance to wishlist? it could be only for some packages (kde-guidance, kdeadmin) I care about bugs...
<gnomefreak> kristog: do me a fav and type gnomefreak ping for a minute
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65127 in edgy-community-wallpapers (main) "Wrong description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65128 in nvu (universe) "Editing source - trying to remove text in a table cell --> crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65128
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<gnomefreak> kristog: no
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65126 in mines.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  mines.app (0.1.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65126
<gnomefreak> kristog: stop
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> gnomefreak,
<kristog> ah..sorry :)
<kristog> type gnomefreak for
<kristog> ..
<Kevc978> stop
<Kevc978> lol
<Kevc978> my wee laptop was grinding to  a halt
<kristog> ahahah
* kristog lalalala
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65129 in stepulator.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  stepulator.app (1.0-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65131 in deskbar-applet (main) "Package search not updated to edgy" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65132 in latex.service (universe) "[Sync Request]  latex.service (0.1-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65130 in easydiff.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  easydiff.app (0.3.0-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65130
<dholbach> sfllaw: will you write an announce mail?
<Lure> dholbach, sfllaw: can you accept me to ubuntu-qa (it would help my triage on kde-guidance, knetworkmanager, kdeadmin...)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65133 in open.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  open.app (0.1cvs20051128-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65133
<sfllaw> dholbach: What should this Hug Day be about, do you think?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65134 in mpdcon.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  mpdcon.app (1.1.99-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65134
<dholbach> sfllaw: unconfirmed, unassigned, forwarding?
<sfllaw> I'm unsure if forwarding is going to do much in our time frame.
<sfllaw> Do you guys need to do more desktop stuff?
<dholbach> probably not, yeah
<dholbach> review and test patches instead :-)
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<dholbach> i send a mail to u-bugsquad@ about that too
<dholbach> what do you need by "more desktop stuff"?
<sfllaw> Pointing people to Desktop Team bugs, like UbuntuBugDay does right now.
<dholbach> I'm still grateful for everybody touching a desktop bug
<dholbach> and I suppose seb128 would say the same
<sfllaw> Let's do that then.
<sfllaw> I just searched Malone for patches.
<sfllaw> And the vast majority of them are non-trivial to apply and test.
<sfllaw> Lure: Ping.
<dholbach> that's probably not a task for everybody
<Lure> sfllaw: pong
<sfllaw> dholbach: At least we need to come up with instructions on how to do it.
<dholbach> sfllaw: add it to BugSquad/DocumentationTODO and write to ubuntu-bugsquad@ about it! :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65135 in price.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  price.app (0.8.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65135
<PierreTramo> hi!
<dholbach> hey PierreTramo
<PierreTramo> texts in ion3 are invisible with edgy
<PierreTramo> problems with the X fonts, i guess
<sfllaw> Lure: So I'd like to know three things from you...
<Lure> sfllaw: shoot
<sfllaw> 1) Do you have example bugs that you've helped triage?
<sfllaw> 2) Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage?
<sfllaw> 3) Do you promise to be unfailingly polite to users?
<Kevc978> err....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65136 in nautilus (main) "[edgy]  Samba share URI in nautilus broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65136
<zul> 4) what the air speed of the unladden swallow
<zul> sorry had to do it
<sfllaw> http://www.style.org/unladenswallow/
<Lure> sfllaw: 1. - did many in dapper times (some listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko), will try to find some representative ones
<Lure> sfllaw: 2. - yes
<sfllaw> 2. So you understand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance?
<Lure> sfllaw: 3. - yes (it is in ubuntu code I signed as member)
<zul> sfllaw: lol
<Lure> sfllaw: yes
<sfllaw> Stylish.  Looking at those bugs on your wiki page.
<Lure> sfllaw: btw it is duplicated in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks ;-)
<Lure> sfllaw: I do not recall which one's I listed there... ;-) most triage I did on kdeadmin, kde-guidance and knetworkmanager (where I also work on fixes)
<sfllaw> Lure: I recently moved it so that other things can link to Bugs/Importance.
<sfllaw> Lure: It looks good to me.
<Lure> sfllaw: ok, just notices the duplication
<Lure> sfllaw: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65137 in volumecontrol.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  volumecontrol.app (0.5-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65137
<sfllaw> Bugs/CommonTasks should be split up one day.
<sfllaw> It's a slow process.
<sfllaw> Don't forget to assign yourself to bugs that you're actively triaging.
<Lure> sfllaw: will do (I am on most of them already through kubuntu-team - this is where all interesting kde bugs get)
<Lure> sfllaw: yes, wikis are good for generating input, but hard to manage without a full time editor ;-)
* Lure has similar problems at work... ;-)
<sfllaw> Lure: A healthy wiki culture amortizes that.
<sfllaw> But it requires a leader who is faster at writing than I am.
<sfllaw> Check out Wikipedia, for instance.
<sfllaw> They've got lots of editor volunteers.
<Lure> sfllaw: true and Ubuntu is improving also (particularly after split)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65139 in projectcenter (universe) "[Edgy]  Please remove projectcenter (got renamed to projectcenter.app)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65140 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome's vertical panel unusable;" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65141 in glom (universe) "glom: UVF 1.1.5 -> 1.1.6" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65142 in gorm (universe) "[Edgy]  Please remove gorm (got renamed to gorm.app)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65144 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Can't type capital letter with diactrical signs in " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65143 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "i915_emit_cmds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65145 in evolution (main) "Disabling IMAP account crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65146 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (main) "image/text setting lost between sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65148 in metacity (main) "Dragging window with mouse can trigger maximize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65149 in hddtemp (universe) "Hddtemp doesn't recognize drives in daemon mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65150 in sound-juicer (main) "Crash pasting text to create new audio profile dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65151 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed when a blank cd is loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65152 in Baltix "Dosen't have support for power adjustmets on most wifi cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65153 in wlassistant (main) "wlassistant does not connect to network" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65154 in Ubuntu "Firewire (ieee1394) doesn't work after suspend." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65155 in amsn (universe) "Crash avec les onglets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65156 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (main) "Layout text label does not fit completely and gets cropped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65156
<finalbeta> How do you request that ubuntu packages an app?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65157 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Kernel bug at mm/rmap.c, process wedged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65158 in openoffice.org (main) "2 font-related options in preference dialog are totally broken." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65158
<dholbach> finalbeta: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<dholbach> finalbeta: althought it might be a little late in the game for edgy
<finalbeta> Yes, it's probably to late indeed. And it's probably been requested already (truecrypt)
<dholbach> not sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65159 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  APIC error on CPU0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65160 in update-manager (main) "[Edgy] The console is not updated when packages are being installed..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65161 in Ubuntu "bluetooth/ HDD read or write error in latest edgy update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65162 in kde-i18n-fr (main) "Minutes shown has MM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65163 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power didn't go down, but a bug report was generated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65164 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2 can't save to fat32 partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65165 in mplayer (multiverse) "default video output is xmga" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65166 in git (universe) "git fails to fetch pack from Linus' kernel tree" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65166
* ajmitch bumps that over to git-core
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65167 in evolution (main) "Can't select a folder when adding an mh-format / maildir / mbox account" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65168 in pgadmin3 (universe) "Crash on help menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65169 in gnome-panel (main) "error panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65169
<Kevc978> gnome-panel......
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65170 in mftrace (universe) "[mftrace]  Out-of-Date TeX Dependancy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65171 in ubiquity (main) "Problem With Instalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65172 in update-manager (main) "[Edgy]  Untranslatable dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65173 in onboard (main) "Crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65174 in lirc (main) "Installing Lirc support is a real pain in the ass" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65175 in gnome-power-manager (main) "With two batteries, shutdown when first discharges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65176 in acpi (main) "T43p laptop unable resume after second suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65178 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Cannot boot 6.10 Beta from CD at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65179 in pgadmin3 (universe) "No entry in menus" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65179
<dholbach> sfllaw: hug day announce?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65180 in update-manager (main) "Can't open update manager in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65180
<sfllaw> dholbach: Whoops.  I thought I sent it, but it's still sitting in Drafts.
<dholbach> good luck pushing it out - I'm out for tonight *yawn*
<sfllaw> dholbach: Sleep well.
<dholbach> thanks - you too
<sfllaw> Not for another few hours.
<sfllaw> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65182 in Ubuntu "edgy netinstall fails on selecting language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65183 in firefox (main) "Crash when using "Save As" video file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65184 in biococoa.app (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-gui-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65185 in 915resolution (universe) "Can we enable 915 resolution on installation when necessary?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65186 in faac (multiverse) "libfaac-dev : broken package dependency?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65186
<matid> Good night, everyone
<Ueland> same
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-11
<pirast> hi, anybody around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65187 in agenda.app (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-gui-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65187
<pirast> what's the best practice for bugs in Dapper that do not exist in Edgy anymore (idependency problems)
<gnomefreak> pirast: really depends on the bug i would say
<gnomefreak> pirast: is the problem still on dapper?
<pirast> yeah, seems so
<pirast> gnomefreak, have a look at 65186 .. i would tend to close it as fix released but what do you think?
<gnomefreak> bug 65186
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65186 in faac "libfaac-dev : broken package dependency?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65188 in wine (universe) "Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu1 is doing mad things" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65188
<gnomefreak> !info libfaac-dev
<ubotu> libfaac-dev: an AAC audio encoder - development files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.24clean-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 156 kB
<gnomefreak> !info libmp4-dev
<ubotu> Package libmp4-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> pirast: its closable
<gnomefreak> reason = its fixed weather it be package name changed or what not
<pirast> gnomefreak, k.. thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65191 in Ubuntu "Resume after suspend fails on some NVidia-based laptops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65189 in kernel-package (main) "Missing option to xargs break built of UML-Kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65190 in ftp.app (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-gui-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65193 in Ubuntu "Samba hosts problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65192 in Ubuntu "USB mouse with hp laptop pavilion zv5000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65192
<kristog> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65194 in aclock.app (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-gui-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65195 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "tries to load p80211 or ieee80211 modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65196 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "[Edgy]  New Firefox 2.0rc2 looks ugly with Human theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65198 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65197 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "NoDRI does not disable DRI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65199 in lyx (universe) "Lyx `paste external selection' broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65200 in acpi-support (main) "Suspend & Hibernate from Menu works. Fn-Key & /etc/acpi/sleep.sh does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65201 in opensync (universe) "upgrade to release 0.19" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65202 in gnustep-netclasses (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-base-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65203 in gedit (main) "0.9.22-0ubuntu1  is actually 0.9.21 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65203
* popey looks for a hug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65204 in preferences (universe) "[Edgy]  Please remove preferences (got renamed to preferences.app)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65204
<secretlondon> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65205 in preferences.app (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-gui-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65206 in qbankmanager (universe) "qbankmanager: Segfault during start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65207 in steptalk (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-{base,gui}-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65207
<popey> hello Caroline
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65208 in wrapperfactory.app (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-gui-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65208
<pirast> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64270 in python-mysqldb (main) "Requesting python-mysqldb 1.2.1-p2-4ubuntu2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65209 in cddb.bundle (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-base-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65209
<crimsun> sfllaw: hmm, today was hugday?
<crimsun> ah, the subject was mistitled
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65210 in gaim-hotkeys (universe) "doesn't work with gaim 2.x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65211 in wildmenus.bundle (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-gui-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65212 in firefox (main) "Tabs Have Two Close Buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65213 in shadow (main) "Unable to login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65213
<lexual> Hi, edgy bug where gaim doesn't stop flashing in bottom taskbar. Do I file against metacity or gaim?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65214 in shadow (main) "Problems during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65215 in firefox (main) "Crash while using ALT-Left Arrow..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65215
<sfllaw> Oh.
<sfllaw> Yeah, maybe.
<sfllaw> crimsun: Still, there is no reason why you can't chip in.
<sfllaw> It's already started.
<crimsun> sfllaw: sure, was just wondering about the date.
<sfllaw> I must have typed it while looking at the calendar.
<sfllaw> I do silly things like that sometimes.
<gnomefreak> do we concider "ugly" a bug if it looks normal?
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: You're going to have to be more specific.
<sfllaw> If you don't like the earth tones, you're going to be out of luck.
<gnomefreak> bug 65196
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65196 in firefox-themes-ubuntu "[Edgy]  New Firefox 2.0rc2 looks ugly with Human theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65196
<gnomefreak> they think the human theme with new ff ugly
<gnomefreak> from screenshot it looks normal (other than the added features he has
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: I don't think that looks normal.
<gnomefreak> no?
<sfllaw> Check out the Google search bar.
<sfllaw> And the gap between tabs and their close button.
<sfllaw> And the chopped off icons.
<sfllaw> There's _something_ bizarre there.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65217 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysqldump --opt --compatible=mysql40 fails to preserve auto_increment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65217
<FireRabbit> sfllaw: this was fixed upstream
<FireRabbit> in firefox
<gnomefreak> it was?
<sfllaw> FireRabbit: Oh good.
<sfllaw> FireRabbit: Do you know if iwj is going to merge that in?
<FireRabbit> 1 sec ill find the bug
<sfllaw> Thanks!
<FireRabbit> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350893
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 350893 in OS Integration "New default theme has quirks under Linux/GTK" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<FireRabbit> hey neat
<sfllaw> Yeah, Ubugtu is smart.
<sfllaw> Thanks Seveas.
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Can you do the right thing with your bug?
<gnomefreak> ill add it
<sfllaw> Sweet.
<gnomefreak> add fix commited to the upstream?
<sfllaw> It should do that automagically.
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> added
<sfllaw> Thanks.  Don't forget to confirm.
<FireRabbit> got it
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: That's probably a Low priority bug.
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: But you might want to ping iwj about it, to see if he thinks it's more important.
<gnomefreak> ok ill get there
<gnomefreak> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65218 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "doesn't include atomic operations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65218
<ajmitch> sfllaw: sigh, I still need to catch up with you in karma - still > 30K behind ;)
<opixus> does anyone know anything about this bug when installing the base system with the edgy eft beta cd   :  Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target mount -t proc proc /proc
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Work harder.
<sfllaw> I'll sick bddebian on you.
<ajmitch> obviously
<ajmitch> nah
<sfllaw> s/k//
<crimsun> nah, you should collab with seb. You'll pass simon in no time.
<ajmitch> I've got to get a pile of f-spot patches in tonight, they don't close enough bugs though
<sfllaw> Yay to fixing F-spot!
<ajmitch> 15 upstream bugs with patches in cvs - lots of stable goodness
<ajmitch> even better when an upstream developer helps supply the list of patches :)
<sfllaw> Stylish!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65219 in xchat (universe) "irc server lag continuosly yo-yo's from 0 seconds to 20+ seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65219
<sfllaw> Maybe one day I'll use F-Spot.
<sfllaw> My old laptop forced me to be seriously old-school.
<ajmitch> there are a few things that won't make it into edgy, for good reasons
<ajmitch> like the job scheduler patch which makes the UI so much more responsive
<sfllaw> Yeah.  The nice thing about six month release schedules is that ou only have to wait for five.
<ajmitch> but requires C# 2.0 libs
<ajmitch> which would have to be put on the CD
<ajmitch> sfllaw: wait? no, I just roll my own packages for edgy+1, so I don't have to wait :)
<ajmitch> thanks to the magic of bzr, I can branch the packaging for edgy-updates
<sfllaw> True dat.
* ajmitch can then get back to that large pile of universe bugs in the last 2 weeks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65221 in Ubuntu "KDE Control Center write ~/.gtkrc-2.0 that causes many GNOME apps to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65221
<ryanoc> hey, what kind of permissions do you need to change importance? bug squad is not enough?
<ryanoc> hmm, maintainer of product or dist?
<ryanoc> that sucks, i was going to clean up that whole list
<ash211> member of ubuntu-qa
<ash211> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa
<ajmitch> since importance is generally distro-wide for what bugs to work on first, it's a little bit restricted
<ryanoc> i see
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65222 in gaim (main) "Random crash (After closing conversation)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65223 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "Package is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65226 in openoffice.org (main) "Paste from writer to gaim in edgy segfaults writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65225 in network-manager (main) "Incorrectly identifies unencrypted networks as WPA or WEP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65224 in Ubuntu "pmount is needed by gnome, but not installed by ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65227 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Custom GTK2 themes don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65228 in Ubuntu "i915 driver flooded syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65229 in network-manager (main) "Unable to set a static IP on a specific interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65230 in Ubuntu "startup messages continue on screen after first login prompt appears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65230
<TheMuso> c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65231 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany depends on firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65233 in totem (main) "sound does not work in totem-mozilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65234 in ltsp-client-builder (main) "LTSP chroot build fails at 50% on multiple systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65235 in udev (main) "Dpkg pauses at Reloading kernel event manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65236 in stellarium (universe) "Stellarium can be upgraded in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65238 in mono (main) "mono-cairo 2 is not install a pkg-config file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65239 in beagle (main) "Emails not opened within beagle-search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65241 in evolution (main) "Error while generating message list when accessing inbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65242 in mc (universe) "ctrl-ins in internal editor no longer copies to internal mc clipboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65243 in evolution (main) "Subscribed calender does not want to be 'checked'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65244 in pam (main) "ulimits not set accrding to /etc/security/limits.conf for root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65245 in spfmilter (universe) "Startup doesn't work, if /var/run is on tmpfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65248 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "no audio driver (soundblaster audigy 2ZS)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65247 in Ubuntu "MagicMedia AV (NeoMagic) is not set up at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65246 in yelp (main) "Wrong manuals for applications listed under Desktop category" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65246
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY!
<seb128> hi dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65249 in Ubuntu "keyboard strokes registered repeatedly or not registered at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65250 in kdelibs (main) "Kubuntu Edgy doesn't mount floppy disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65251 in onboard (main) "work without nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65251
<dholbach> hey cieffe__, xav - welcome to the bug day!
<xav> oh it's bug day
<dholbach> yeah :-)
<dholbach>  we have 194 members of the BugSquad already !!!
<cieffe__> hi everybody
<cieffe__> I'm not a bug hunter :)
<cieffe__> I'm here to try to learn something :)
<predius> haha, that 194 was apparently me.
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> predius: might be :)
<dholbach> Cieffe: great to have you here
<dholbach> onif you haven't read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs yet - that's a good start
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay has a couple of tasks we're going to work on today
<dholbach> don't hesitate to ask if you have a question
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65254 in Ubuntu "Request/bug  about login screens." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65252 in Ubuntu "Mozzila FireFox and DownThemAll (bug)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65255 in openssh (main) "[dapper]  does not clean up kerberos credentials on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65256 in eclipse (universe) "Claims to require mozilla-browser but no dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65256
<dholbach> hey Lure, geser!
<geser> hello dholbach
<dholbach> how's the hug day going?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65257 in python-qt3 (main) "python segfaults when importing qt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65257
<predius> one thing, by being a memmber of the bugsquad,  do I have any extra powers over bugs?
<dholbach> you are entitled to fix them all! :-)
<dholbach> no, you don't have special power, but a funky new emblem on your launchpad page :)
<seb128> changing the importance of bugs too, no?
<dholbach> that's ubuntu-qa
<seb128> and bugsuad is yet another team?
<seb128> bugsquad
<dholbach> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65258 in openoffice.org (main) "[edgy]  Openoffice can't open documents with cyrillic letters in path/filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65258
<seb128> ah, k
<seb128> I didn't know you create another team
<seb128> too many teams for me :p
<dholbach> sfllaw created ubuntu-qa
<dholbach> bugsquad was there before
<seb128> right, I thought it was deprecated by ubuntu-qa now
<mvo> dholbach: do we have bluetooth now on the livecd?
<dholbach> mvo: bluetooth like what?
<seb128> mvo: "now"? it's not new
<seb128> mvo: bluez is to desktop for ages afaik
<dholbach> kernel does bluetooth, libbtctl yes, nautilus-sendto, yes
<seb128> nautilus-sendto too
<mvo> dholbach: ok, thanks. I'm doing triage now and there was a old bug about this
<dholbach> just the new versions will make it more usable
<mvo> thanks guys
* seb128 hugs mvo for triaging bugs today :)
* mvo hugs seb128
<mvo> reproducing dist-upgrade bugs takes so freaking long - I can do a bit of triaging in the meantime
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65260 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus bug silently deletes files & folders :-(" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65260
<predius> guys, who do I assign a bug to when the maintainer is in debian and the bug is a missing dependency?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65262 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "Version in dapper-updates is higher than the one in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65262
<dholbach> predius: which package is that?
<predius> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/58662
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58662 in abiword "should depend on abiword-gnome" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<predius> dholbach: and wow, i was _just_ looking at your profile for some reason
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65261 in xfdesktop (universe) "Deleted items icon on desktop does not change when trash full/empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65261
<dholbach> predius: the bug should be rejected
<dholbach> predius: it's a conscious choice not to have that depends
<predius> ah k
<dholbach> for example xubuntu would be very unhappy to pull in lots of gnome libraries
<predius> thing is, the package doesn't work without that dependency
<dholbach> hm?
<predius> Ah, wait.
<xerxas> Hi
<predius> dholbach: just noticed.
<dholbach> hi xerxas - happy hug day!
<dholbach> predius: works for me
<xerxas> ohh, yeah , it's hug day
<xerxas> :)
<predius> dholbach: abiword-plugins-gnome doesn't work without abiword-gnome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65263 in talksoup.app (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild against latest libgnustep-gui-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65263
<dholbach> predius: how did you test it?
<dholbach> predius: it currently contains the svg plugin and it depends on librsvg2-2
<predius> dholbach: installed abiword-plugins-gnome and didn't install abiword-gnome
<dholbach> and I successfully inserted a svg
<dholbach> predius: and where did the error occur to you?
<dholbach> i did the same
<predius> Setting up abiword-plugins-gnome (2.4.5-0ubuntu2) ...
<predius> paimei% abiword
<predius> zsh: command not found: abiword
<dholbach> ah!
<predius> dholbach: so?
<dholbach> predius: so that should be abiword-gnome | abiword
<predius> so it should.
<dholbach> (= ${Source-Version}) probably
<predius> it's currently required abiword-common
<dholbach> the best thing would be to attach a patch and assign to ubuntu-main-sponsors
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65253 in Ubuntu "please sync bluez-gnome from Debian" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65264 in update-manager (main) "Dapper-Edgy upgrade: three packages are still from dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65264
<predius> dholbach: k, will do.
<predius> dholbach: one extra thing, is the qa group open for everyone to join?
<dholbach> predius_: sfllaw checks people's work on bugs more throgoughly
<dholbach> predius_: as you can set milestone bugs, importance, etc when you joined the team
<predius_> so, first work on bugs, then join?
<dholbach> that's better, yes
<xerxas> what do yo people think of this one : bug #895
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 895 in sawfish "loading sawfish from gdm" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/895
<xerxas> Adding /usr/share/xsessions/sawfish.desktop with the following content can help
<xerxas> in  /usr/share/xsessions/ we have a gnome.desktop
<pepsiman> sawfish isn't a session, it's a window manager
<xerxas> pepsiman,  so this bug can be rejected ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65266 in php4 (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Sync php4 4.4.4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65266
<pepsiman> xerxas: It would be nice to be able to select window managers...  I'm sure I've seen a discussion of this on debian-devel
<xerxas> pepsiman, choose window manager for gnome ?
<pepsiman> any window manager
<pepsiman> windowmaker, fvwm,...
<xerxas> for gnome ?
<xerxas> or show that in gdm ?
<pepsiman> in gdm
<seb128> pepsiman: there is a gconf key to select your wm
<seb128> the wm is not something you want to get clutering the gdm menu imho
<pepsiman> seb128: yes, adding all WMs to the session list would be clutter
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65269 in openoffice.org (main) "Missing item for ooo-draw in the GNOME applications menu" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65268 in apt (main) "x.org not including the shared memory config for ksynaptics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65270 in Ubuntu "problems with Xorg on a intel t7200 working in 64 bits + nvidia 7800 GO in EDGY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65271 in bluez-hcidump (main) "UVF: bluez-hcidump 1.31 -> 1.32" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65271
<pepsiman> http://www.linuxarkivet.se/mlists/debian-devel/0101/msg02314.html
* dholbach hugs xerxas, pepsiman, seb128 and predius_
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<dholbach> heya Hobbsee
* pepsiman hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> hey finalbeta
<dholbach> happy hug day to you
* xerxas hugs dholbach, pepsiman, seb128  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65272 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash During the hardware configuration at 92%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65274 in gnome-hearts (universe) "Hearts crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65279 in vnc4 (universe) "vncstartup launches twm which might not be around" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65280 in terminal (universe) "[Edgy]  Please remove terminal (got renamed to terminal.app)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65282 in bigloo (universe) "not installable in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65282
* dholbach pings everybody: on which bugs are YOU working?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65281 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65281
<Hobbsee> dholbach: none.  i'm being lazy.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: lazy? how comes?
<pepsiman> dholbach: none.  I have a day job
<Hobbsee> dholbach: due to not working on any bugs.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: and because i stupidly got involved in the forum integration thing, have got responses back, and so am really unmotivated to do much of ubuntu-type stuff.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: what is the forum integration going to be like?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: no idea.  what the forum users basically say is "this needs to be fixed, why dont we integrate everything into the forums" - well, some are, anyway
<Hobbsee> and it's all just really split and really messy, and it's going to require a lot of work to get beyond it being an "us and them" situation.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65283 in apport (main) "Make application -dbgsym packages Recommend: depended libraries" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65283
<dholbach> I never looked much into the forums myself :/
<Hobbsee> dholbach: very wise.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65284 in ktrack (universe) "Ktrack crashes on startup - SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65285 in ekiga (main) "Hangs after first-run wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65285
<pepsiman> What to do with bug 64808 ? memprof was removed from Debian
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64808 in memprof "the current version of memprof (5.1) is known to be buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65288 in notecase (universe) "[Edgy]  Segmentation fault in NoteCase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65289 in skribe (universe) "not installable, not buildable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65290 in spamassassin (universe) "Dependency on libsys-hostname-long-perl missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65291 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  When onBoard Sound is disabled in BIOS, it's still available in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65292 in bigloo (universe) "FTBS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65292
<jonh_wendell> seb128: are you there?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: hi
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i'd like to contribute (more) to ubuntu by triaging bugs, forwarding them to gnome's bugzilla, etc..
<jonh_wendell> how can i do that?
<seb128> ROCK ON
<seb128> pick any bug not triaged on launchpad
<seb128> comment on it, ask for informations if required
<seb128> if that's a GNOME bug look if there is already a bugzilla bug about it, if not open one (mention the Ubuntu bug and open an ubuntu task to the bugzilla bug)
<seb128> if you have any question ask on this chan
<jonh_wendell> right
<jonh_wendell> can i change the 'importance' field? i guess no.... does it matter?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: how can i forward a bug to tsclient package? its homepage doesn't have a bugtracker, svn... i tried to mail the author, but so far i got no response
<jonh_wendell> seb128: how can i forward a bug to tsclient package? its homepage doesn't have a bugtracker, svn... i tried to mail the author, but so far i got no response
<seb128> I've no idea, sorry
<seb128> not a lot to do for forward when upstream is not responsive :/
<seb128> jonh_wendell: you need to be ubuntu-qa member to change the importance field, dholbach or sfllaw should be able to accept you to the team if you apply on launchpad
<xeros> hi, do you know about firefox 1.99-
<xeros> ups...
<jonh_wendell> seb128: what do you mean 'apply on launchpad'? :)
<xeros> firefox 2.0rc2 has bug 14911
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<xeros> firefox 1.99+2.0rc2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 edgy package
<seb128> jonh_wendell: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/+join
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i am a proposed member since yesterday :)
<seb128> ah, k
<seb128> so ping sfllaw or dholbach when they will be around to be accepted ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: ok
<seb128> jonh_wendell: feel free to start triaging without that ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: of course!
* seb128 hugs jonh_wendell for triaging bugs :)
<seb128> lunch time, bbl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65293 in aptitude (main) "doesn't fail when trying to install a pattern but some items fail to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65294 in base-installer (main) "retry debootstrap from network if retrieval from CD fails" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65295 in rhythmbox (main) "Man page is out-of-date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65297 in casper (main) "change gnopernicus -> orca and gok -> onboard in script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65298 in semantic (universe) "Fail to build with emacs-snapshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65298
<xerxas> seb128,  you here ?
<xerxas> can I change a status or a priority within gnome's bugzilla
<xerxas> or I need a special status ?
<xerxas> (off topic, but these are upstream watchers)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65299 in apt (main) "Wireless networking does not come back up after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65300 in Ubuntu "Problem during installation when wireless network device enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65301 in kdebase (main) "kdebase-data contains non-free firefox icon/logo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65301
<xerxas> guys, if a bug is confirmed in an upstream tracker, can it be confirmed in malone ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65302 in libqt-ruby-qt4 (universe) "Package does not contain the rbrcc tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65302
<pirast> we have to fix bug 65282 for edgy...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65282 in bigloo "not installable in edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65282
<pirast> and it is very weird, there are circular dependancies...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65303 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to edgy unusable with AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65303
<Hobbsee> pirast: it appears that there's a later version in debian unstable.  does that build in ubuntu?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65304 in xfsprogs (main) "Mistake in xfsprogs string - 'prefered'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65304
<Hobbsee> pirast: right....debian has fixed it.
* Hobbsee goes to see if it's buitl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65305 in libmodplug (main) "Old version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65305
<profoX`> I have a big problem (as you can see here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615) is there a way to let me do an apt-get upgrade or anything.. it always shows an error no matter what I try with dpkg or apt-get
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64615 in courier-authlib "apt-get broken after upgrade to edgy eft (courier-authdaemon package)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65306 in Ubuntu "When doing graphical shutdown my screen falshes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65306
<sfllaw> Happy Hug Day!
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: can you help me on a triage?
<pirast> Hobbsee, I will investigate.
* Hobbsee waits for the darned thing to build.
<Hobbsee> pirast: i'm just filing a sync request for it now.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65287 in Ubuntu "Weird display after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65287
<pirast> okay, thanks..
<pirast> please subscribe me
<Hobbsee> dholbach: sync requests to fix multiple bugs including ftbfs's are usually approved, arent they?
<seb128> xerxas: pong
* gnomefreak forgot today is wednesday
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65308 in avahi (main) "Automatic Service Discovery-Button in the network-admin can't be set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65308
<jonh_wendell> seb128: can you help me on a triage?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: see bug 65295
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65295 in rhythmbox "Man page is out-of-date" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65295
<seb128> jonh_wendell: the manpage is Debian,Ubuntu specific
<dholbach> Hobbsee: if it's obvious that it only makes sense and would hold up business, I suggest asking a member of the team - we didn't make a big deal about security bugs for example
<dholbach> Hobbsee: but better to ask
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i've submit a new bug on gnome's bugzilla, but i got response that man page is part of ubuntu diff
<jonh_wendell> seb128: what do i do now?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: which is correct
<seb128> jonh_wendell: you close upstream bug as NOTGNOME :p
<Hobbsee> dholbach: er, i thought you were a member...
<dholbach> Hobbsee: I am
<jonh_wendell> seb128: done
<jonh_wendell> seb128: how about fix the bug?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: you can attach the manpage to the bug or opena new one with it in case they want to use it
<seb128> jonh_wendell: your patch is welcome if you want to do one
<seb128> jonh_wendell: for my part I've other bugs to fix before going to manpages updates
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i'd love to do that, but how can i edit man pages? with vi? :)
<seb128> yep
<seb128> whatever editor you want
<jonh_wendell> seb128: the file is full of codes... arghhh :)
<seb128> there is a syntax, should not be too hard to figure how it's done by copying part of the existant one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65309 in bigloo (universe) "Please sync bigloo (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65309
<jonh_wendell> seb128: should i attach the patch in that bug?
<seb128> yep, please
<jonh_wendell> seb128: and you commit it into ubuntu package, right?
<seb128> correct
<jonh_wendell> seb128: should i send the entire file rhythmbox.1 or just the diff?
<seb128> the diff is better
<seb128> diff -u format
<jonh_wendell> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> thank *you* for working on that
<Hobbsee> pirast: what's your LP id?
<pirast> Hobbsee: it's pirast but I already subscribed me :-) thanks anyway :-)
<Hobbsee> oh cool
<Hobbsee> hmmm...interesting.
<Hobbsee> skribe ftbfs anyway
<Hobbsee> dholbach: can you ack https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bigloo/+bug/65309 please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65309 in bigloo "Please sync bigloo (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> Hobbsee: looking
<Hobbsee> that last bug may need fixing a little harder - but that sync is required first, anyway
<dholbach> Hobbsee: will you take care of the rdepends?
<dholbach> it mentions a soname change
<Hobbsee> dholbach: do i check the rdepends on all the binary packages?
<Hobbsee> or is there some way to automate that?
<dholbach> do a diff of the two debian/control files
<dholbach> then you'll see which package changed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65311 in terminal.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  terminal.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65312 in zope-photo (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-photo has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65313 in libxmlada1 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libxmlada1 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65314 in lablgtksourceview (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  lablgtksourceview has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65315 in gnuradio-examples (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnuradio-examples has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65316 in asterisk-oh323 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  asterisk-oh323 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65317 in libsdl-ruby (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libsdl-ruby has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65317
<pirast> lol
<Hobbsee> dholbach: hmm.  seems that nothing acutally rdepends on it, as it's not been installable for a while anyway.  surely i should see skribe currently wanting to depend on it?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: I see
<Hobbsee> dholbach: oh, wait.  everything seems to be depending on libbigloo2.7a anyway - which doesnt even exist anymore.  yet i cant seem to get an rdepends list on that one, as it's not in the archives.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: well I'll assign all the mess that this is going to create to you :-)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: sounds good to me.  i'd prefer a mostly working mess to a completely *non* workign mess.
<Hobbsee> i mean, it's completely unusable in current state anyway.  ditto anything that depends on it.
<tepsipakki> I guess it isn't much good to include a pbuilder log from dapper, when I'm trying to get UVFe for edgy?-)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: what's afile?
<Hobbsee> tepsipakki: hehe.  true that :)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: um
<dholbach> Hobbsee: what do you mean?
* Hobbsee notes that the afile death will only affect skribe, not both packages.
<Hobbsee> The build from source also fails, initially because `afile'
<Hobbsee> is missing.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65310 in plopfolio.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  plopfolio.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65310
<Hobbsee> dholbach: looks like it fails during debian/rules.  grabbing a log
<dholbach> Hobbsee: enjoy
<Hobbsee> # Add here commands to compile the package.
<Hobbsee> /usr/bin/make
<Hobbsee> make[1] : Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/skribe-1.2d'
<Hobbsee> (cd src/bigloo && /usr/bin/make)
<Hobbsee> make[2] : Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/skribe-1.2d/src/bigloo'
<Hobbsee> mkdir -p /tmp/buildd/skribe-1.2d/etc/bigloo/../../bin
<Hobbsee> make[2] : afile: Command not found
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> usr/bin/afile						    interpreters/bigloo,net/netatalk
<dholbach> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=afile&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=stable&arch=i386
<Hobbsee> ahhh...it's in debian
<Hobbsee> debian 379202
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 379202 in skribe "skribe - FTBFS: afile: Command not found" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/379202
<dholbach> in ubuntu too
<Hobbsee> then there are more problems :P
<dholbach> apt-file afile | grep bin
<dholbach> bigloo: usr/bin/afile
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65477 in lynkeos.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  lynkeos.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65478 in scim-uim (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  scim-uim has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65482 in psycopg (main) "[UNMETDEPS]  psycopg has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65485 in zope-cmfmember (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-cmfmember has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65485
<secretlondon> hi
<Hobbsee> dholbach: lovely.  see the end of that debian bug report.  looks like it's not ported to the bigloo 2.8 code yet.
<Hobbsee> hey secretlondon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65464 in pyx (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  pyx has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65467 in mozilla-locale-zh-tw (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mozilla-locale-zh-tw has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65469 in sip-qt3 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  sip-qt3 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65471 in moin1.3 (main) "[UNMETDEPS]  moin1.3 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65472 in lablgtkmathview (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  lablgtkmathview has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65473 in price.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  price.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65473
<Hobbsee> not much point having it in the archive then, really
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65474 in squishdot (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  squishdot has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65475 in galago-gtk-python (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  galago-gtk-python has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65476 in octaviz (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  octaviz has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65479 in tulip (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  tulip has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65479
<dholbach> Hobbsee: urg
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65480 in textedit.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  textedit.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65481 in innerspace.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  innerspace.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65483 in enigmail-locales (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  enigmail-locales has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65484 in lodju (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  lodju has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65484
<pirast> lol.
<Hobbsee> and please tell me that we have a list of these to work on - some way of searching thru them
<secretlondon> eew
<dholbach> search for UNMETDEPS
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65465 in python-imdbpy (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  python-imdbpy has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65465
<Hobbsee> yeah
* dholbach hugs secretlondon, pirast and secretlondon
<secretlondon> ooh double hug!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: http://tinyurl.com/n8g6a looks good?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: rock
<Hobbsee> dholbach: :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65437 in helpviewer.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  helpviewer.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65439 in user-he (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  user-he has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65439
<secretlondon> Hobbsee - what do we do with them now - is that up to people with upload privs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65440 in kompile (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  kompile has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65441 in pygopherd (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  pygopherd has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65442 in jikes (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  jikes has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65442
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: attach patches to them, and mark them as "in progress" or somethign  - and ask for someone to upload them, yeah
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: but people without upload privs can certainly do debdiffs, so we can just grab them and upload.
<Hobbsee> that takes a lot fo the work out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65424 in gdome2-xslt (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gdome2-xslt has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65426 in libadabindx (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libadabindx has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65427 in connect.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  connect.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65428 in criawips (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  criawips has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65429 in libihelp-ruby (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libihelp-ruby has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65430 in event-execflow (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  event-execflow has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65431 in open.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  open.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65433 in gcc-4.1 (main) "[UNMETDEPS]  gcc-4.1 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65434 in timemon.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  timemon.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65435 in poe.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  poe.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65435
<pirast> is he a bot?
<dholbach> pirast: Ubugtu? yes
<secretlondon> yes
<pirast> nooo
<seb128> pirast: it's mentionning all the bug opened on launchpad
<pirast> sivan
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65416 in gnumail (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnumail has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65419 in lusernet.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  lusernet.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65420 in zope-formulator (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-formulator has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65420
<pirast> is he? :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65421 in simpleui.bundle (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  simpleui.bundle has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65422 in ajaxterm (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  ajaxterm has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65422
<seb128> pirast: oh, no
<Hobbsee> hey cool, i cracked a million karma :P
<secretlondon> Hobbsee - I've not made a deb diff before so I'm not sure what use I'd be
* secretlondon cheers Hobbsee
<tepsipakki> Hobbsee: congrats, I'm still under 200k :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65411 in python-omniorb2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  python-omniorb2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65412 in gtk+2.0-directfb (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gtk+2.0-directfb has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65418 in supertransball2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  supertransball2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65418
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: even if you could list what the build dep/dep should be, and what it is, that'd be helpful
<dholbach> sivan now gets karma for filing bugs :)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: do you package at all?
<secretlondon> Hobbsee - ok, I'll start to go through them and comment.
<secretlondon> Hobbsee - never tried but I should learn
<Hobbsee> dholbach: hehe, true that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65407 in zope-exuserfolder (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-exuserfolder has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65410 in bluez-sdp (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  bluez-sdp has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65409 in fox1.2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  fox1.2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65409
<secretlondon> these are dapper and edgy?
<tepsipakki> edgy
<secretlondon> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65382 in gaim-librvp (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gaim-librvp has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65390 in pantomime1.2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  pantomime1.2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65391 in zope-cmf1.5 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-cmf1.5 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65391
* Hobbsee rejects one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65365 in gorm.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gorm.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65375 in renaissance (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  renaissance has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65377 in zope-translationservice (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-translationservice has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65379 in mn-fit (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mn-fit has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65379
<secretlondon> it's picking up some that have one unmet dependency when it an either/or
<Hobbsee> true
<pirast> what to do with the gaim-* unmet deps?
<Hobbsee> which should probably still be fixed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65361 in stepbill.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  stepbill.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65366 in viewpdf.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  viewpdf.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65368 in enigmail-mailnews (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  enigmail-mailnews has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65370 in meta-xfce4 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  meta-xfce4 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65397 in bonfire (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  bonfire has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65399 in osgcal (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  osgcal has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65401 in pugs (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  pugs has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65401
<gnomefreak> slow down ubugtu
<Hobbsee> pirast: check the plugin to see if it's compatible with 2.0.  if it isnt, like the libvrt one, then file a request for a removal - which i've done for that package already (there are 3, iirc)
<Hobbsee> it usually tells you on their website
<pirast> hobbsee, k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65352 in meta-ul (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  meta-ul has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65354 in libgalago-gtk (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libgalago-gtk has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65355 in mines.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mines.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65356 in libgpiv (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libgpiv has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65357 in lapispuzzle.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  lapispuzzle.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65358 in otags (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  otags has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65359 in edenmath.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  edenmath.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65400 in batmon.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  batmon.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65341 in zope-stripogram (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-stripogram has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65344 in zope-quotafolder (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-quotafolder has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65346 in diacanvas2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  diacanvas2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65348 in pantomime (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  pantomime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65349 in projectcenter.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  projectcenter.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65350 in projectmanager.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  projectmanager.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65351 in libbonobomm1.3 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libbonobomm1.3 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65353 in adasockets (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  adasockets has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65336 in rsjog (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  rsjog has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65339 in gnustep-examples (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnustep-examples has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65326 in charmap.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  charmap.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65327 in rssreader.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  rssreader.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65329 in gnustep-dl2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnustep-dl2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65332 in meta-gnustep (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  meta-gnustep has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65333 in hat (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  hat has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65334 in thai-system (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  thai-system has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65335 in denyhosts (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  denyhosts has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65335
<dholbach> hey lakin!
* dholbach hugs lakin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65319 in poppler (main) "[UNMETDEPS]  poppler has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65320 in ladder.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  ladder.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65321 in autoprofile (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  autoprofile has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65321
<lakin> hi dholbach
<lakin> How're you?
<dholbach> fine - thanks
<dholbach> Happy Hug Day!
<dholbach> how are you?
<lakin> Happy Hug Day.
<lakin> I'm a bit frustrated.
<secretlondon> got one that depends on virtual packages - looking at them I can't see that they aren't there - but I'm not sure how virtual packages work
<dholbach> how comes?
<lakin> I still can't track down the problem with nvidia triggered by the -xgl updates a few months ago.
<dholbach> urg, yeah :-/
<lakin> To get around it and get my machine at work usable, I installed the Nvidia driver using the Nvidia provided install package ... and then I don't reboot my machine, but everytime there is a kernel upgrade ... *boom*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65415 in atokx (multiverse) "[UNMETDEPS]  atokx has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65417 in mknfonts.tool (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mknfonts.tool has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65423 in aptsh (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  aptsh has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65425 in perl4caml (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  perl4caml has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65432 in affiche (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  affiche has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65436 in aboot (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  aboot has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65438 in addresses-for-gnustep (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  addresses-for-gnustep has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65438
<lakin> and I have to re-install the package again, which involves installing the kernel-headers for the newly installed kernel.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65443 in zope-zshell (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-zshell has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65443
<dholbach> :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65444 in shisen.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  shisen.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65445 in ggz-grubby (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  ggz-grubby has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65446 in preview.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  preview.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65447 in brasero (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  brasero has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65447
<gnomefreak> someone is on a unmet depends spree
<dholbach> hello donatell0 - happy hug day!
<Czubek> <Ubugtu> did flood :D
<secretlondon> gnomefreak -sivan's got a script i think
* secretlondon welcomes ubugtu back ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<GNAM> .
<secretlondon> oh noes
<lakin> dholbach: I'm also frustrated because My thesis is taking much longer than I expected.  And because of it, I have no free time to do the things I love doing, like Working with Ubuntu.
<dholbach> lakin: good luck with it - keep up the good work!
<dholbach> hey alex_muntada - happy hug day
<lakin> thanks man.  You too.  Ubuntu rocks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65462 in gtamsanalyzer.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gtamsanalyzer.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65463 in caudium (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  caudium has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65466 in displaycalibrator.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  displaycalibrator.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65470 in talksoup.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  talksoup.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65486 in Ubuntu "module order in dapper result in network problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65487 in grub (main) "grub fill wrong number for s-ata harddisk in menu.lst file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65487
<alex_muntada> happy hug day to everyone, let's get to work and see how can I help
<alex_muntada> dholbach: thanks :)
* Hobbsee updates her pbuilder.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65376 in pygsm (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  pygsm has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65383 in lablgtk (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  lablgtk has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65489 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal locks up occasionally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65489
<Riddell> 5/win 59
<Riddell> blah
<donatell0> thanks dholbach - many hugs to you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh.  try again :P
<dholbach> so how's the hug day going for you guys?
<CarlFK> starting at lp.com - what is the 'pattern' to click to report a bug on ubuntu ?
<CarlFK> my random click links for 2 min till I find it can't be optimal :)
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65360 in libbonobouimm1.3 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libbonobouimm1.3 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65372 in zope-ttwtype (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-ttwtype has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65384 in zope-localizer (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-localizer has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65468 in gnome-chemistry-utils (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnome-chemistry-utils has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65468
<Hobbsee> that one?
<CarlFK> bugs?!
<CarlFK> that works :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65367 in mozilla-locale-it (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mozilla-locale-it has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65369 in zipper.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zipper.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65378 in mpdcon.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mpdcon.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65381 in volumecontrol.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  volumecontrol.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65385 in gridlock.app (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gridlock.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65404 in terminal (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  terminal has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65404
<CarlFK> trying to get there from lp.com always thwarts me
<CarlFK> # be given in either devfs or traditional non-devfs format.
<CarlFK> which is hda and which is dev/discs/disc0/disc ?
<cbx33> guys I just downloaded the current cd image....
<CarlFK> me too!
<cbx33> gconf is refusing to start on the live cd....
<cbx33> is this known
<cbx33> also I'm worried as it seems relaly really slow on the laptop I tried it one
<CarlFK> oh, that image... I use the alt one
<cbx33> to the extent that we couldn't install using the "Install" button
<cbx33> the laptop isn't particularly bad
<CarlFK> couldn't or got tired of waiting?
<cbx33> got tired ;) - after 5 minutes and still nothing
<cbx33> but then...it seemed to do it with dapper too..... - maybe these laptops are just rubbish
<donatell0> which distro's packages is sivan talking about?
<pirast> im going away now cya
<CarlFK> cbx33: I can imagine a reasonable box having a poor CD/HD setup such that reading 600mb and writing 3gig? could take 20 min or so
<cbx33> CarlFk, it couldn't even start the program
<cbx33> we didn't even get that far
<CarlFK> oh.. thats different :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: can i ask an idiot question?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: you'll find you can ;-)
* ogra listens up
<dholbach> Hobbsee: I mean... sure :-)
<Hobbsee> ogra: :P
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i've just uploaded somethign by accident to the ubuntu archives - can you guys nuke it on the server side?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: surely ogra meant "ogra wakes up"
<ogra> haha
* Hobbsee is clearly a little tired, and there are too many people working on the same particular bugs
<dholbach> Hobbsee: keybuk, kamion and infinity probably can
<dholbach> but they have to be quick to wrestle launchpad
<cbx33> afternoon ogra
<donatell0> new triager here! someone tell me what to do!
<ogra> oh, ayes, that will require rubber gloves
<dholbach> hey donatell0 - cool
<Hobbsee> ogra: heh
<Hobbsee> dholbach: right
<dholbach> donatell0: did you have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs already?
<donatell0> dholbach:  yes i did...
<dholbach> donatell0: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay has a couple of tasks we're working on - if you want to just pick something or look at a bunch of bugs, just go ahead
<dholbach> and don't hesitate to ask, if you find a problem
<donatell0> ok i'm seeing that
<dholbach> Ok cool
<CarlFK> you can figure out how to get #65493 to ping Colin W  (I am 99% sure it is his problem, but want to play by the rules, which I am still unclear on )
* Hobbsee wonders why pygopherd is marked as uninstallable.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65491 in python-fuse (universe) "python-fuse ignores mount options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65492 in pycocuma (universe) "PyCoCuMa application does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65493 in partman (main) "preseed devfs notation doesn't work as advertised " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65494 in praat (universe) "praat won't run when compiled from its source package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65495 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "GNOME Art crashes with Ubuntu 6.10 'Edgy Eft' beta PPC64." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65496 in amule (universe) "Amuled leaves zombie processes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65497 in rssreader.app (universe) "UVF exception: rssreader.app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65497
<seb128> bug flood :/
<Hobbsee> seb128: indeed.  get fixing.
<Hobbsee> :P
<seb128> what do you think I'm doing the whole day? :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: paid bills and drunk beer, of course.
<zul> seb128: yeah you slacker :)
<dholbach> seems donnatell0 didn't feel like fixing/triaging bugs :/
<seb128> or he crashed is IRC client while reproducing one? :p
<bddebian> Boo
<CarlFK> see what you did?
<bddebian> :'-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65499 in autofs (main) "Autofs gives spurious "No such file or directory" with lots of NFS mounts, breaking a typical use pattern" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65503 in kftpgrabber (universe) "Crash after starting program." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65504 in Ubuntu "boot crash on Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65504
<Kevc978> i have a small .patch to fix bug #39695, what do i do with it tho?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39695 in gnome2-user-docs "shutdown applet setup instructions are wrong." [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39695
<Kevc978> hrmm it just reported it
<Kevc978> :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65505 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Xen + LVM " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65506 in gnome-applets (main) "cpufreq-applet does not display text if option is selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65507 in gnome2-user-docs (main) "Upload #39695 Patch " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65507
<dsas> Kevc978: There's no need to make a separate bug, it's easier if all of the files related to the bug are open together.
<Kevc978> no problem i wasnt sure if it would update again showing patch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65508 in xorg (main) "X does not start on Rage Mobility (Mach64?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65508
<dsas> Kevc978: Yeah, just add a comment when you add a patch and it'll email all of the bugs subscribers.
<Kevc978> cool, thanks
<dsas> Kevc978: And of course change the status to In Progress or fix committed, (not sure which is right for this case) like you did on the original bug.
<Kevc978> ok but stick to just the one bug report?
<dsas> Kevc978: yeah
<Kevc978> no problem, thanks dsas
<dsas> Kevc978: If I wasn't around on IRC then I'd never have noticed that you'd created a patch. (I'm subscribed to that bug, but not to all bugs on that packages)
<Kevc978> but if i put a comment on original bug, you would have picked it up then?
<Kevc978> even if you werent subscribed i mean
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65509 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet -- file:/// urls opened in firefox instead of gnome-default-browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65509
<dsas> Kevc978: Yeah, I get all comments on the original bug.
<Kevc978> thats brill then :) ill start away on my next
<dsas> Kevc978: Ok, thanks, happy bugging.
* dsas hugs Kevc978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65510 in firefox (main) "Terminal Server Client Applet crashes upon add to panel in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65510
* Kevc978 blushes
<Kevc978> hahaha
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65511 in gnomebaker (universe) "importing m3u playlist fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65512 in rhythmbox-applet (universe) "[edgy]  Stopping Rhythmbox makes the applet show wrong time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65513 in gnome-pilot (main) "Sync failes - Evolution/T5 - Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65514 in connect-proxy (universe) "System->Preferences->NetworkProxy doesn't switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65514
<dholbach> hey Kevc978 - welcome to the bugsquad
<Kevc978> hi dholbach, thanks :-)
<dholbach> hi j_ack
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65517 in bluez-utils (main) "init.d/bluetooth config file prompts on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65517
<jonh_wendell> dholbach: can you accept me as member of ubuntu-qa team?
<dholbach> jonh_wendell: I normally leave this to sfllaw
<dholbach> sfllaw: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65516 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org signing doesn't work / crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65516
<sfllaw> dholbach: Pong.
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: Ah, I see now.
<dholbach> Cool
<sfllaw> dholbach: Sorry.  Looking at SRU stuff.
<dholbach> sfllaw: no problem
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: i'd like to contribute [more]  to ubuntu by triaging bugs, understand?
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: Yay!
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: Three things:
<sfllaw> 1) Have you done some triaging before?
<sfllaw> 2) Are you familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<sfllaw> 3) Do you promise to be unfailingly polite?
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: 1) i started reporting bugs, later, sending bugs directly to upstream, and later just a few triages
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: 2) I'm reading it now, but some concepts i already knew
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: 3) sure!
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: By getting into ubuntu-qa, you will be able to set https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance, so please make sure you understand that.
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: yes, i've already read that document
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65518 in adept (main) "missing apt settings for auto deleting old packages from cache" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65518
<sfllaw> Sweet.
<xav> bug 19524
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19524 in firefox "Firefox does not pay attention to GNOME DPI setting" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/19524
<sfllaw> xav: Hmm?
<xav> I don't understand last comment
<sfllaw> From nicweb?
<xav> yes, he doesn't give any information
<sfllaw> Well, you can add a comment asking nicweb to provide more.  But he/she isn't subscribed...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65500 in ubiquity (main) "... Installer crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65500
<sfllaw> Anyway, a developer will look at the patch provided by upstream.
<xav> sfllaw, it's already in for a while
<xav> sfllaw, in my opinion, there isn't really a problem
<xav> it's just up to ubuntu to choose which setting to use in firefox
<xav> layout.css.dpi=-1 (default) or layout.css.dpi=0
<xav> and this should matter only when using a dpi lower than 96
<xav> nicweb didn't even say if he was using that
<sfllaw> True.
<sfllaw> We'll likely just go with whatever is in Firefox.
<sfllaw> But it's up to iwj.
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: Cute kid.
<xav> I think the way it is now is fine
<sfllaw> xav: OK.  Thanks for your help.
<xav> it's much better than it was before on dapper with firefox 1.5
<sfllaw> Cool.
<sfllaw> The bug probably comes from before we put in Bon Echo.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65519 in pybluez (universe) "UVF: pybluez: 0.7-3build1 -> 0.9.1-1" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65519
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: I don't see any bugs that you've triaged in https://launchpad.net/people/wendell/+assignedbugs
<sfllaw> Do you have any examples?
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/tsclient/+bug/65510
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65510 in tsclient "Terminal Server Client Applet crashes upon add to panel in edgy" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/65295
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65295 in rhythmbox "Man page is out-of-date" [Unknown,Unknown] 
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: Stylish.
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: in that last entry (#65295), i'm going to make the patch
<sfllaw> Yay!
<ivaldi> Hello. I cannot get Edgy to run, because of bug #58489. Will it be fixed in time for the Edgy release? I'm so sorry if it's a rude question to ask.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58489 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Does not boot on HP dc7600 USDT (regression from dapper)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65520 in bluez-utils (main) "/etc/default/bluetooth not executable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65521 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "UVF gnome-phone-manager: 0.7 -> 0.8" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65521
<sfllaw> ivaldi: Is this in the installer?
<sfllaw> ivaldi: Or booting off the disk?
<ivaldi> sfllaw: it's in the installer. I'm the guy who wrote the last comment there, Oskar Jnefors
<sfllaw> So you can't even get the installer to boot?
<sfllaw> The desktop CD.
<ivaldi> precisely
<sfllaw> Are those messages the complete story?
<ivaldi> I've tried both the beta and the october 8 daily build
<ivaldi> as far as I can tell, yes
<sfllaw> I'm unsure if the BIOS Bug isn't something slightly unrelated.
<sfllaw> It looks more like a SATA driver problem.
<ivaldi> yeah, perhaps
<ivaldi> but Dapper worked fine though
<sfllaw> ivaldi: Would it be possible for you to attach a screenshot of the boot process?
<sfllaw> Can you get to a prompt on the second virtual terminal?  Alt-F2.
<ivaldi> yes, but I wrote the exact messages from the second virtual terminal in my comment
<ivaldi> I can try it again though, and get a screenshot, if it would be of any help
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> I think the error message comes before what you've written down.
<sfllaw> Like your SATA controller is unrecognized.
<sfllaw> In the second virtual terminal, can you login?
<sfllaw> One of the terminals should let you get in to a prompt by pressing Enter.
<ivaldi> yeah, one of them threw me into busybox, or whatever it was called
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<ivaldi> Should I run some commands there to get some more info?
<sfllaw> lspci | grep -i '\(ide\|ata\)'
<sfllaw> dmesg | grep -i '\(ide\|ata\|hd\|scsi\)'
<ivaldi> okay, will do
<sfllaw> Thanks!
<ivaldi> I'll  be back in a while
<sfllaw> Understood.
<sfllaw> Good luck!
<ivaldi> I'm the one who should be thankful :)
<sfllaw> Without your help, we wouldn't be able to find the problem.
<jonh_wendell> open source is wonderful
<ivaldi> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65522 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "feature request: backporting current edgy snapshot to dapper-backports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65522
<ivaldi> sfllaw: neither lspci nor dmesg was available
<sfllaw> Oh dear.
<sfllaw> I think /var/log/syslog might have given you dmesg output.
<ivaldi> after the busybox info i got this message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<ivaldi> sfllaw: I checked /var, but I only found a file called "lock" there
<sfllaw> I see.
<sfllaw> The computer probably didn't get around to getting enough disk.
<sfllaw> Did you see anything about ATA, Serial ATA, IDE, hda, etc fly by?
<ivaldi> I did see some sort of error message before the bios bug thing, but it flashed by for literally a tenth of a second
<sfllaw> That's stuff about disk.
<ivaldi> no, I just got a lot of messages about it not finding files, which must be because it can't mount a filesystem
<ivaldi> the casper log was full of that
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> It's difficult to capture the kernel messages as they fly by without having them written to disk.
<sfllaw> Have you noted which serial ATA controller you have in the bug report?
<ivaldi> I think I'm using the one called ich8, or something similar. I think my motherboard has 2 sata controllers actually
<sfllaw> You may want to find out which ATA controllers you have and note them down.
<ivaldi> I'm by no means a hardware wiz, so I coulbe wrong
<ivaldi> will du
<ivaldi> will do*
<sfllaw> lspci -vv
<sfllaw> lspci -vvn
<sfllaw> Please include those (from Dapper) as attachments to the bug in its webpage.
<ivaldi> okay
<sfllaw> Yay!
<sfllaw> Thanks.
<ivaldi> no problem :)
<ivaldi> should I run those commands as sudo? because it says "
<ivaldi> Capabilities: <available only to root>" in some places
<sfllaw> Yes, please.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65524 in xmodmap (main) "[edgy]  can't type letters with acute accents (like , ) with german keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65524
<ivaldi> sfllaw: done
<sfllaw> Stellar.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65525 in kdenetwork (main) "kde-3.5.5 upgrade - kdenetwork/kopete Abhngigkeiten" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65527 in linuxtv-dvb (universe) "Dvb usb key don't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65529 in Ubuntu "Booting the kernel: error messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65528 in nautilus (main) "[edgy]  Wrong icons - icons still in "progress" status, after a progress is done" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65530 in xubuntu-meta (main) "[edgy]  xubuntu-desktop 2.17 dependency conflict" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65530
<crimsun> bug 64968, 46314
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64968 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "missing build dependency on quilt" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64968
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46314 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[patch] [regression]  after recent update 3d acceleration with savage does not work" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46314
<alex_muntada> I've been triaging Uncorfirmed bugs and now I need a break
<alex_muntada> see you later
* alex_muntada halted
* sfllaw hugs alex_muntada.
* alex_muntada hugs sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65531 in gorm.app (universe) "UVF exception: gorm.app 1.0.8-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65532 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "fglrx + nvidia + dualhead = impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65533 in dansguardian (universe) "dansguardian installation / configuration not user friendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65533
<ivaldi> sfllaw: I'm so sorry for wasting your time. It seems that the bug I'm having has recently been fixed. Bug #63516
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63516 in linux-source-2.6.17 "ICH8 doesn't work" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63516
<sfllaw> ivaldi: Oh good.  Mark yours as a duplicate then.
<ivaldi> I will download the latest daily build and try it
<sfllaw> Thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65534 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager doesn't automount hfsplus cdroms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65535 in xen-3.0 (universe) "/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader missing in recent update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65535
<ivaldi> are you sure I'm having the same problem as the initial bug reporter then?
<ivaldi> it seems probable actually, since his laptop uses the same sata controller
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: help me
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: OK.
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: trying to figure out the cause of bug 61666 (i've mailed the upstream author, but so far no response)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61666 in tsclient "Error adding applet to panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61666
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: i did an apt-get build and, with help of mariano_at_gnome, i just recompile it (regenerating configure by running ./autogen.sh)
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: and it worked fine
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: what should i do? I didn't modify any file
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65536 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  last update broke some icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65537 in bluez-utils (main) "computer not visible to other devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65537
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: Can you reproduce it?
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: what do you mean? do you want to rebuild it too?
<sfllaw> No, I mean can you cause it to crash when you try to add the tsapplet.
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: i just tried to add the applet to panel... Just this... and it crashed.
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: the error was in configure script. Regerenating it (./autogen.sh), the problem disapears
<sfllaw> OK.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65538 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus: new file unfocuses while renaming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65538
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: what should i do? I made another .deb, just for installing, but i have not modified any file to make a diff...
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: I'm confused as to why you compiled.
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: Could you give me some context?
<jonh_wendell> sure:
<jonh_wendell> the applet executable is /usr/lib/tsclient/tsclient-applet
<jonh_wendell> when i run it from command line, nothing hapens
<sfllaw> Right.  Same here.
<jonh_wendell> with help from mariano (#gnome), we've discovered in the source code, file applet.c an #ifdef HAVE_GNOME in the beggining of file
<jonh_wendell> for some reason, HAVE_GNOME was not being declared
<jonh_wendell> he (mariano) discovered the problem in configure script
<jonh_wendell> this script was not generated by autogen.sh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65539 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-add doesn't check to see if a printer has already been added" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65539
<jonh_wendell> so, just running autogen.sh fixes the configure script, that declares HAVE_GNOME
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: understand now?
<sfllaw> Oh.
<sfllaw> That makes total sense.
<sfllaw> Yeah, install that and see if it works.
<sfllaw> If it does, submit your patch to the bug report.
<sfllaw> And claim your hugs.
<sfllaw> :)
<jonh_wendell> it worked. i've already installed it
<jonh_wendell> but, what i don't understand is: how patch? what should i submit?
<kristog> jonh_wendell: what do you mean with *how patch?*
<jonh_wendell> kristog: what file (or diff) should i submit? i did not modify any file...
<sfllaw> You will want the diff between the configure script that is in Edgy and the one that works.
<kristog> sfllaw: i don't think so
<kristog> in the bug report jonh_wendell should say that the configure script is not generated
<kristog> by autogen.sh
<kristog> but....
<kristog> i guess it's not a good idea provide a patch for *generated* files
<jonh_wendell> me too
<sfllaw> Well...
<sfllaw> Mention the fact that rerunning autogen.sh does the right thing.
<kristog> sfllaw: yeah :)
<sfllaw> But provide the patch some that someone reading it will see that it fixes the problem.
<sfllaw> Bugs with patches attached are looked at soon, because there's a good chance that it's an easy fix.
<jonh_wendell> a doubt: when i do that, who will look at the bug and apply the patch/regenerate the package?
<sfllaw> Someone in Ubuntu Core Dev.
<sfllaw> Probably dholbach or seb128.
<jonh_wendell> should i assign the bug to someone?
<sfllaw> Make it unassigned.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65540 in kdebase (main) "kdeprint make cupsd use all the system ressources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65540
<seb128> jonh_wendell: what bug is that?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: bug 61666
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61666 in tsclient "Error adding applet to panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61666
<seb128> jonh_wendell: there is no patch on that bug
<seb128> jonh_wendell: not sure what the question is
<jonh_wendell> seb128: the question is: just regenerating configure script (by running autogen.sh) solves the problem
<seb128> weird
<jonh_wendell> seb128: yes, strange; the configure script is broken
<seb128> how broken?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i wrote the hole story to sfllaw. can you see it above?
<seb128> right
<kristog> seb128: it needs to be regenerated..nothing else.
<seb128> that's just stupid
<jonh_wendell> seb128: hahaha
<seb128> what is the point to ship an applet doing "int main(){return 0;}"
<jonh_wendell> seb128: the problem was to figure out that stuff
<seb128> they should not build it at all if GNOME is not defined
<jonh_wendell> seb128: indeed
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I'm having a look now, will let you know in a min
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65541 in gnome-terminal (main) "Introduction to sudo on first use." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65542 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "kernel BUG() triggered under high load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65542
<seb128> jonh_wendell: right, configure is bugged, do you want to attach a patch or should I just fix it and thank you in the changelog for pointing it :)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: the second option :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65545 in mono (main) "mono-hit crash on Gnome startup (beagle-helper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65545
<seb128> jonh_wendell: k, what is your name (for the changelog entry)?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: Jonh Wendell
<jonh_wendell> seb128: N before H
<jonh_wendell> :D
<seb128> :)
<seb128> not usual
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65543 in mutt (main) "mutt segfaults on any write operation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65543
<seb128> I'll just copy from IRC anyway ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65544 in synaptic (main) "synaptic looses search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65544
<jonh_wendell> seb128: actually it was a mistake from the person who write my documentation when i was born
<seb128> oh
<seb128> and it was not possible to change it after that or your parents just decided to let it like that?
<seb128> makes you unique, which is something ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: my parents choice...
<seb128> ok, sorry for being curious, I'll stop there :p
<jonh_wendell> :)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: but what you said it's true. i'm unique :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65546 in pan (main) "pan crashes while line wrapping" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65546
<seb128> jonh_wendell: fixed packaged uploaded, thank you for spotting it just before the freeze ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: there is another bug, trivial one
<seb128> jonh_wendell: which one?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: bug 59199
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59199 in tsclient "About window doesn't close" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59199
<seb128> hum
<seb128> you should have pointed it before the upload, k, doing an another upload
<ajmitch> morning all
<seb128> any other fix you spotted for that package? ;)
<seb128> hi ajmitch
<jonh_wendell> seb128: sorry, i forgot it
<seb128> np
<jonh_wendell> seb128: no more bugs :)
<seb128> jonh_wendell: do you have a patch for that one? ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: not for now
<jonh_wendell> seb128: perharps you want to look at bug 64206
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64206 in tsclient ""About"-window cannot be closed with "close" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64206
<jonh_wendell> seb128: apparently is duplicate, but look at comments
<jonh_wendell> seb128: there is a patch there
<seb128> jonh_wendell: k, that's due to a change with GTK 2.10, it has been fixed for many desktop app, let me have a look if the patch is correct
* nixternal hugs the entire #ubuntu-bugs channel!!!
* seb128 hugs nixternal
<nixternal> we need to look at 2 bughuggers a week...wednesday is the busiest day of the week for me...but i will get some after the bughugger is over with anywho ;)
<nixternal> actually, a bughugger is in order for everyday of the year! ;)
* gnomefreak takes break from spamming everyones email
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65549 in audacity (universe) "No text in menus in audacity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65549
<jonh_wendell> seb128: if that patch is correct, should i set bug 59199 (older) as duplicate of 64206 (contains the patch)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59199 in tsclient "About window doesn't close" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59199
<seb128> jonh_wendell: yes please
<jonh_wendell> seb128: the patch works?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: yes
<seb128> I will make it destroy the widget instead of hide it though
<jonh_wendell> seb128: ok, 59199 is now duplicate of 64206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65550 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Error downloading flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65550
<jonh_wendell> a doubt: when you close 64206, will 59199 be closed too?
<seb128> no
<seb128> duplicate bugs are not listed as open
<jonh_wendell> ok
<seb128> so no need to close them
<tepsipakki> uh, why is there a openssh-krb5 still in edgy?
<tepsipakki> noticed the upload
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65551 in Ubuntu "waste basket: not updated in real time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65551
<seb128> jonh_wendell: fix uploaded
<jonh_wendell> seb128: great!!
<seb128> jonh_wendell: thank you for pointing it :)
<seb128> that is useful bug work ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i like to do it. i wish i work for canonical, work on ubuntu all the day!! :)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: tsclient is a software i use a lot at my work
<seb128> ah, cool
<seb128> I was wondering if people use it :)
<seb128> I've no real use for it myself
<seb128> feel free to send any patch for it ;)
* mooey wonders if seb128 ever sleeps
<seb128> I try to :p
* mvo suspects that seb128 has a twin brother who works at night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65552 in gparted (main) "usb-drive is automaticly remounted during format stopping gparted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65553 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic Crashes on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65553
<mooey> there must be, its far to much bug work for one man alone >_>
<mooey> if i find a bug thats probably not caused by ubuntu but is in a package distributed, should i file it in launchpad or file it upstream? (or both, and link?)
<trappist> mooey: you mean if it's in an ubuntu package, but it's not ubuntu's fault?  or in some package not distributed by ubuntu at all?
<mooey> its in abiword, but i dont see how it can be caused by ubuntu
<mooey> i mean: its an abiword bug
<mooey> but i dont know if its best to file it at lp, at abiword or both
<seb128> upstream
<seb128> and file it to lp too if you think we should fix it for edgy
<seb128> or backport an upstream patch
<seb128> or something like that
<mooey> i think its a regression, i dont remember it being broken before
<mooey> i'll file it in both, its quite a common action
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65554 in php5 (main) "SOAP-calls don't work because of an incompatibility with libxml2-2.6.24" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65554
<gnomefreak> tomorrow is rc freeze right?
<seb128> gnomefreak: correct
<tepsipakki> seb128: the "rhythmbox-ipod" spec is marked as deferred, when it actually is implemented already in dapper ;)
<seb128> tepsipakki: sort of, there was no writting for dapper
<tepsipakki> or is there more to it
<tepsipakki> ah
<tepsipakki> I haven't tried yet, but does it support synchronizing in edgy?
<tepsipakki> to/from ipod
<gnomefreak> seb128: ty
<seb128> tepsipakki: no
<seb128> tepsipakki: just dnd from and to it and playing and playlist listing
<tepsipakki> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65555 in gstreamer (universe) "Errors in .movs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65556 in thunar (main) "Xubuntu Edgy: wrong text on Bulk Rename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65557 in evolution (main) "Error while generating message list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65558 in firefox (main) "Customizing toolbars makes menu's unavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65559 in monodevelop (universe) "Widgets now appearing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65560 in xdg-utils (universe) "UVF xdg-utils: 1.0~rc1 -> 1.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65560
<jonh_wendell> i'm going guys. see you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65561 in Ubuntu "kickstart reboot directive not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65562 in gaim-thinklight (universe) "[Sync]  Please sync gaim-thinklight" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65564 in supercollider (universe) "Supercollider should have a dependency on "make" if emacs is installed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65563 in firefox (main) "Buttons messed up in UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65566 in abiword (main) "Adding image as type 'automatically detected' fails" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65567 in pmk (universe) "pmk error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65565 in gnomescan (universe) "UVF freeze exception 0.2.3 to 0.2.4" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65569 in gaim-thinklight (universe) "[Rebuild]  Please rebuild gaim-thinklight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65568 in hplip (main) "Fails to print black 100% on HP DeskJet 5150 printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65570 in update-manager (main) "bogus pluralization of singular nouns" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65570
<seb128> pirast: how is bug #65569 different of bug #65338?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65569 in gaim-thinklight "[Rebuild]  Please rebuild gaim-thinklight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65569
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65338 in gaim-thinklight "[UNMETDEPS]  gaim-thinklight has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65338
<pirast> seb128, i got to the conclusion that it would be better to have a seperate report for the archive admins to rebuild it.. in an other report it the title confused them
<pirast> seb128, sorry when this was the wrong practise.
<ajmitch> pirast: you can retitle a bug
<seb128> and subscribe new people to it
<seb128> and rebuild it not archive-admin job
<seb128> we don't binNMU afaik
<seb128> we reupload
<pirast> okay.. sorry..
<pirast> whose job is it then?
<seb128> the maintainer one
<seb128> any MOTU or main uploader
<seb128> rebuild doesn't fix the issue
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-12
<pirast> re..
<pirast> seb128, okay..
<seb128> wb
<seb128> in fact rebuild fix it
<seb128> I'm fixing it now
<seb128> thank you for pointing it :)
<pirast> thanks :-)
<pirast> how can i hug people?
* seb128 hugs pirast
<alex_muntada> less than 2 hours left to end ubuntu hug day, let's do some more triaging!
<seb128> like that :p
* alex_muntada hugs pirast
<seb128> pirast: always happy to fix a bug ;)
<pirast> :-P but i want to hug others :-)
<alex_muntada> pirast: just write /me hugs sb
<pirast> ah great
* pirast hugs alex_muntada seb128 
<alex_muntada> :)
<seb128> ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65571 in Ubuntu "apt-get (and my system too) hangs when update linux-image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65572 in gtkgl2 (universe) "gtkgl.m4 gives underquoted definition warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65573 in Ubuntu "Screen Refresh issues with SiS 760" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65574 in gnome-panel (main) "[edgy]  middle clicking doesn't close menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65575 in bbkeys (universe) "*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x0808c3c8 *** error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65576 in firefox (main) "Got an error message while browsing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65576
<dholbach> good night
<crimsun> 'night daniel
<dholbach> night Daniel
<pirast> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65578 in cohoba (universe) "programming error when editing empty group" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65579 in language-pack-cs (main) "Administrator of Ubuntu Czech Translators destroys dictionary for translators by providing less suitable and unnatural translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65579
<alex_muntada> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65581 in python-defaults (main) "python dumps core when running the svn version of gajim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65580 in xchat (universe) "Default browser not respected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65583 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "Can't have 3D acceleration over Intel 945GM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65583
<alex_muntada> After setting "Needs Info", how much time must pass before rejecting the bug?
<alex_muntada> I remember reading about that somewhere, but dunno where
<alex_muntada> anybody awake? ;)
<dsas> alex_muntada: I don't think there is a set specific time. personally I tend to wait a couple of months and a couple of reminders before rejecting
<alex_muntada> dsas: thanks
* alex_muntada searching the wiki for "needs info"
<dsas> alex_muntada: Depending on what the request for information is, sometimes the bug can still be left open and have enough info to be getting on with.
<alex_muntada> dsas: most cases I'm dealing with right now are bugs reported before Dapper release
<alex_muntada> now, I'm asking if they're still reproducible
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65585 in gaim (main) "gaim doesn't stop flashing in taskbar." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65585
<dsas> alex_muntada: ok, thanks for thelp
* dsas hugs alex_muntada
* alex_muntada hugs dsas
<alex_muntada> btw, i found something in the wiki:
<alex_muntada> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting/Minutes/2006-03-28?highlight=%28needs%29%7C%28info%29
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65586 in Ubuntu "pinentry-qt windows opens behind all windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65586
<alex_muntada> dsas: it seems that people agreed to wait 3-4 weeks before closing with a nice response
<dsas> alex_muntada: Cool, feel free to go with that kind of time schedule. I assume you've saw the aforementioned "nice text" on the wiki?
<alex_muntada> yep!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65587 in avahi (main) ""/etc/init.d/avahi-daemon start" doesn't start anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65587
<secretlondon> hi
<secretlondon> I presume it's still hug day somewhere ;)
<alex_muntada> secretlondon: not for long, I guess :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65591 in bug-buddy (main) "Scroll bars do not move in bug-buddy "Show details" area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65591
<secretlondon> alex-muntada: well it's nearly 1am BST, and the US west coast is 8 hours behind..
<jonh_wendell> here it is 20:50 :)
<alex_muntada> $date -u
<alex_muntada> oct 11 23:49:05 UTC 2006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65590 in apt (main) "Post installation, sound gets disabled. MP3 files cannot be played and system needs retart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65590
<alex_muntada> does it end in 24:00 UTC?
<secretlondon> but I think we don't go on UTC, we go on wherever you are
<alex_muntada> secretlondon: ah! good, then I run out of my TZ since it's 1:50am, Oct 132
<alex_muntada> s/132/12/
* secretlondon nods at alex_muntada
<alex_muntada> :-D
<alex_muntada> secretlondon: I won't last much more... since Oct 12 UTC
<alex_muntada> it's been a loooong day
<alex_muntada> but lucky enough tomorrow I'm on holidays ;)
<secretlondon> alex_muntada - I lost my net access this afternoon so I'm going to do a few hours to make up for it
* alex_muntada hugs secretlondon
<secretlondon> alex_muntada: I was thinking of all those unmet dependencies...
<alex_muntada> secretlondon: what do you mean?
<secretlondon> alex_muntada: silvang ran a script finding all the packages in edgy that have unmet dependencies. You can find them in LP by searching for UNMETDEPS
<secretlondon> alex_muntada: so many ubugtu kept being booted for flooding ;)
<alex_muntada> alex_muntada: hm, now I remeber a message on bugsquad or devel-announce about that
<secretlondon> we need to go through them, work out what is missing and then people need to package etc
* alex_muntada tired
* secretlondon nods
<secretlondon> I'm just going through seeing what is missing
<alex_muntada> secretlondon: I've been triaging old bugs (I'm still a newbie in bugsquad)
<secretlondon> alex_muntada: i'm pretty new too, I can't package for example..
<alex_muntada> secretlondon: but I'll try those UNMETDEPS
<alex_muntada> secretlondon: neither do I :(
<secretlondon> alex_muntada: I went round closing ancient breezy bugs yesterday
<secretlondon> alex_muntada: no-one's complained yet ;)
* alex_muntada hugs secretlondon again
<alex_muntada> :)
<robitaille> secretlondon:  you made sure they are only breezy bugs...and not valid dapper/edgy bugs :)
* secretlondon smiles.
<secretlondon> robitaille: I hope so. They were generally pre-release stuff and a bit random too
* pirast hug alex_muntada secretlondon robitaille
* secretlondon hugs pirast, alex_muntada and robitaille!
<robitaille> usually I ask first on the report...asking it the reporter knows if it works in a  newer Ubuntu version...or try to test it myself in some cases.  If the reporter doesn't come back to you in the next 3-4 weeks, then I close it
<secretlondon> robitaille: they'd all had that from other people
<robitaille> then it's fine :)
<secretlondon> phew!
<alex_muntada> robitaille: that's exactly what I've been doing today with ~20 Unconfirmed bugs
* alex_muntada hugs pirast
<alex_muntada> robitaille: btw, the 3-4 weeks period is official?
<secretlondon> not really afaik, just polite i think
<alex_muntada> robitaille: I found it on a meeting log in the wiki, but I'm not sure
<alex_muntada> I know that more is also OK, but 3-4 weeks feels fine too.
<robitaille> 3-4 weeks sounds like  a polite amount of time.  There is no point in getting people mad at you for closing bugs on them...and there is enough bugs around to keep you busy anyway for that period of time :)
<alex_muntada> robitaille: agreed :)
<robitaille> I mark them "need info", and from time to time I go see which old "need info" bugs  I subscribe to in launchpad to clean them up.
<alex_muntada> robitaille: I'm also subscribing to get any updates
<alex_muntada> robitaille: if a bug status is "need info" and the requestor doesn't respond in that period, the status should then be "rejected", isn't it?
<alex_muntada> robitaille: with a nice message, of course
<robitaille> alex_muntada:  yes.  I invite them to re-open it if they think it is still a bug.  Since I subscribe, I will also see it.   But I don't close it if it's a bug subscribed by many people, or if it is assigned to a developper.  That means there is probably a reason why it is still open, or possibly many people had that bug in the past.
* robitaille has to go...
<alex_muntada> it makes sense
* alex_muntada tries to hug robitaille anyway
* alex_muntada going to bed right now
<alex_muntada> see you tomorrow!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65592 in mythplugins (multiverse) "mytharchive should depend on mytharchive-data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65592
<malix0> hi all
<secretlondon> hi malix0
<malix0> I need some one that can help me to get more information about this bug 33840
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33840 in firefox "Popup doesn't gain focus after first open" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33840
<secretlondon> malix0: I know nothing about firefox innards
<malix0> secretlondon: I suspect that the problem is not Firefox but some linked library, only I don't know how to debug
<secretlondon> I don't think mozilla will be interested in bugs introduced by us
<secretlondon> or debian
<no0tic> in other words we have to manage by ourselves
<no0tic> from now on?
<secretlondon> well we've caused it if it doesn't exist in mozilla's official binaries
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65593 in xfwm4 (main) "[edgy]  xfwm4  4.3.99.1svn+r23334-0ubuntu1  breaks compositor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65593
<malix0> I reported this bug on Bugzilla 1 years ago when I used Gentoo, but nothing as gone https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311956#c11
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 311956 in General "window.focus() doesn't focus previous opened popup" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<malix0> Now I don't have a Gentoo to test on but some one on #gentoo channel telll me that the bug is no more present
<secretlondon> I don't know what to suggest - David Farning has been assigned to work on it according to launch pad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65594 in totem (main) "totem does not play 24-bit wav files but plays loud noise" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65595 in mythplugins (multiverse) "mytharchive should depend on python-imaging and python-mysqldb too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65596 in human-icon-theme (main) "No PNG gtk-stop icon (proposed PNG versions attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65597 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "No loop on .wav's in mplayer-mozilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65599 in sudo (main) "sudo -K fails under certain circumstances" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65600 in gdm (main) "(Edgy) gdm now uses black X cursors instead of Ubuntu Human cursors by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65600
<pirast> good night everyone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65601 in avahi (main) ".service file not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65602 in gnome-terminal (main) "Copy operation fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65603 in avahi (main) "/etc/init.d/avahi-daemon should print a message if disabled and run interactively" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65604 in update-manager (main) "Failure to upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65605 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "direct rendering doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65606 in openoffice.org (main) "[edgy]  splash screen blocks dialog for csv import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65607 in binutils (main) "Support DEB_BUILD_OPTS="noopt"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65609 in firefox (main) ""installLocation has no properties" error in nsExtensionManager.js during install/update of extensions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65610 in kdebase (main) "[kde 3.5.5]  konqueror will not open links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65612 in update-manager (main) "Python traceback was presented upon upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65611 in Ubuntu "[Dapper 6.06.1]  X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65613 in beagle (main) "Unknown cause problem report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65614 in evolution (main) "Evolution using too much memory & won't close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65615 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Stopping udev causes gnome-screensaver to accept any password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65616 in torrentflux (universe) "Upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65617 in video-dvdrip (multiverse) "menu item??" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65618 in foo2zjs (main) "Package broken/incomplete, missing firmware files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65619 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  switching theme doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65620 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Using GL apps with my r200 causes X to die" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65267 in openoffice.org (main) "Missing German upstream translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65621 in hplip (main) "DeskJet 3740 (and probably many others) should print in reverse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65622 in hplip (main) "printing outside of the margins causes the job to stall in the queue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65623 in Ubuntu "C-Media 6501 onboard sound card don't work on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65624 in beagle (main) "beagled crashed [crash report] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65625 in noteedit (universe) "[Sync Request]  noteedit (2.8.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65625
<dholbach> good morning
<crimsun> oh $deity, not the sound bugs...noooo
<robitaille> and this Daniel is going to bed....good night Daniel and Daniel
<crimsun> 'night, Daniel
<dholbach> night Daniel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65627 in rxvt-unicode (universe) "URxvt*depth not being parsed on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65628 in ubiquity (main) "install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65630 in mysql-dfsg-4.1 (universe) "can't install package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65631 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "skge driver broken: invalid call to spin_unlock causes system crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65632 in update-manager (main) "hmm..." [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65633 in poppler (main) "FTBFS" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65634 in Ubuntu "Microphone and line-in not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65635 in acpid (main) "acpid upgrade failing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65636 in ubiquity (main) "Cant install kubuntu pls help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65637 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't paste text with french special chars into open office" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65638 in firefox (main) "double quotes don't match left/right quotes in find" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65639 in Ubuntu "install ubuntu in vmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65640 in kopete-meanwhile (universe) "kopete version   causes sigsev with kopete-meanwhile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65641 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "CUPS not working with network printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65642 in totem (main) "totem crash while trying to make a thumb of an uncomplete avi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65643 in alacarte (main) "[Edgy]  "GNOME Control Center" entry appears twice when you enable it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65644 in kdebase (main) "Windows flicker/desktop unusable after upgrading to kde-3.5.5 (any kind of focus follows mouse policy enabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65645 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Die systray icon die!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65645
<pirast> seb128, against which package multimedia keyboard problems should be filed against?
<seb128> pirast: wherever you want, we have a zillion of such issues and nobody with a clue or interest to them
<pirast> seb128, :-((((
<seb128> sorry but that's my understanding of the situation
<seb128> I've a whole stack of "my multimedia keys don't work as expect" bug keep as unread
<seb128> nobody replied on them in months
<seb128> and I've no clue about multimedia keyboard
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65646 in Ubuntu "Bugs while booting with a CD-ROM in the CD-ROM drive..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65647 in kmymoney2 (universe) "Loading of plugins is broken in this build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65647
<elmargol> Hi If i start gtkpod i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<geser> file a bug report if none exists
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65648 in partman (main) "Kubuntu 6.10 beta i386 alternate ISO cannot create XFS partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65649 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Mouse hangs for a few seconds after update to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65649
<elmargol> there is no dbgsym package for gtkpod? is there a way to request ist?
<elmargol> -s
<Hobbsee> seb128: i could only help you out, having seen lure deal with kmilo a bit, and submitting the keys on this laptop.  but i'm guessing you already know the way to generate the keycodes, to then integrate into whatever you want.
<seb128> right
<seb128> what I don't know is if keycode are normalized
<Lure> Hobbsee: sladen workes on low level support for laptop hotkeys, multimedia keyboards (like for desktops), might be completely other topic
<seb128> like play key is supposed to have the same keycode on all the keyboard
<seb128> or if it's depending of the layout, etc
<Hobbsee> Lure: ahh
<Lure> seb128: this works for laptops, but not for desktop multimedia keys (afaik), but true is that our laptop keycodes mapt nicely to most multimedia keyboards
<Lure> so it is good coverage in general
<seb128> right
<Lure> seb128: xkbd layouts may be still required for some keyboards and they do just keycode->xkeysym mapping, not really change the keycode
<seb128> we have some open bugs though
<seb128> and I'm not sure of where they should be fixed
<seb128> like "that key on that keyboard model doesn't work out of the box"
<Lure> seb128: also in gnome you do not always wokr with xkeysyms (as we have done in kde), but also use hal events
<geser> elmargol: I assume you have to rebuild gtkpod with debug symbols
<elmargol> I try this atm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65650 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65651 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65652 in rhythmbox (main) "Doesn't share podcasts or removable media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65652
<elmargol> geser: i installed the debug symbols. how can I make a trace?
<geser> run gtkpod in gdb
<geser> gdb gtkpod
<geser> run
<geser> bt (after the crash)
<elmargol> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4246/ <- is this usefull?
<elmargol> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4247/ <- the rest of the log
<geser> not really
<geser> libgpod has no debug symbols
<elmargol> :/
<elmargol> I try to build them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65653 in openoffice.org (main) "slow doc saving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65653
<elmargol> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4248/ <- better?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65654 in edgy-wallpapers (main) "[Edgy]  Please revert it to the previous Edgy artwork!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65654
<elmargol> Note i have the new ipod video 30GB, seems very unsupported :(
<seb128> elmargol: patch are welcome, probably needs a libgpod change
<elmargol> seb128: sorry can't code :(
<elmargol> seb128: I can do some tests if this helps
<seb128> elmargol: I'll try to get a patch later, please subscribe to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libgpod/+bug/62235 and reply to comments if I ask to test some package later
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62235 in libgpod "New upstream release supports later iPod models" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<elmargol> seb128: i did the subscription
<seb128> thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65655 in flash-player (multiverse) "no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65655
<elmargol> seb128: do you mean later this day? or after edgy?
<seb128> later or tomorrow or after edgy
<seb128> depending if I find time for it before edgy
<elmargol> ok don't hurry
<pirast> shall we close bug 65654 an referer to the ubuntu art ml?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65654 in edgy-wallpapers "[Edgy]  Please revert it to the previous Edgy artwork!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65654
<Hobbsee> pirast: yeah.
<elmargol> Someone of you knows if parallels supports usb2?
<pirast> Hobbsee, k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65656 in zenity (main) "zenity does not display libnotify message bubble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65656
<jonh_wendell> good morning, folks!
<dholbach> heya jonh_wendell
<jonh_wendell> a doubt: now i am the only brazilian person in ubuntu-qa team. Can i tell the people in my country they can report bugs in brazilian portuguese?
<dholbach> that's quite hard :-/
<dholbach> the problem is that you will hardly have an overview over lots of brazilian portuguese bugs trickling in
<jonh_wendell> yes...
<jonh_wendell> well, this would be wonderful, but i know the side effects...
<dholbach> yeah :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65658 in tetex-base (main) "pdflatex: symbol lookup error: pdflatex: undefined symbol: _ZN4Dict3addERK10UGooStringP6Object" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65658
<jonh_wendell> maybe in a near future launchpad has support to i18n...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65657 in ubiquity (main) "Crash during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65657
<elmargol> is there a easy way to build a static version of gtkpod with libgpod?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65659 in kdeutils (main) "hast problems with rights in KDE 3.5.4 and 3.5.5 on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65659
<jonh_wendell> i'm rewriting the man page for rhythmbox (bug 65295). My question is: Can i write a brazilian portuguese version too? Will it be included in package if i do it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65295 in rhythmbox "Man page is out-of-date" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65295
<jonh_wendell> seb128, can you answer me?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65662 in kdebase (main) "Not possible to mount USB stick after upgrading to kde-3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65664 in evolution (main) "Cannot subscribe to exchange shared folders / calender in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65665 in kdebase (main) "Cups printing fails after update to kde-3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65667 in udev (main) "/dev/null: Permission denied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65668 in rssreader.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  rssreader.app (0.6.2.dfsg-2) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65666 in vlc (universe) "Attempting to play DVD crashes VLC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65670 in gajim (universe) "Gajim don't redraw chat window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65670
<gnomefreak> anyone know why rc freeze is a full week when beta freeze was like 2 days?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65669 in totem (main) "Attempting to play .VOB files from a DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65671 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager opens root-window with gnome's standard theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65672 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while in background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65673 in xchat (universe) "Open Link in Browse doesn't work right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65674 in pychecker (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65674
<seb128> gnomefreak: because we had time to notice and fix regression between beta and RC
<seb128> gnomefreak: the week between RC and edgy is not a time to break something though
<seb128> gnomefreak: so all the uploads have to be reviewed
<gnomefreak> ok
<seb128> makes sense to you?
<mooey> how can i mark a bug as duplicate?
<mooey> or do i have to get a higher power todo it?
<gnomefreak> yes sir ty
<seb128> mooey: left pane, duplicate label
<mooey> thanks seb128 :)
<mooey> cant belive i didn't see that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65675 in kdebase (main) "system menu fails to load on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65676 in nss-mdns (universe) "Package should edit /etc/nsswitch.conf on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65677 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "I can't uninstall imake and makedepend packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65678 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65679 in update-manager (main) "cdrom only dist-upgrade not working because of openoffice.org-l10n" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65681 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox: fails to burn audio CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65682 in bugzilla (universe) "bugzilla: script whine.pl is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65682
<kgoetz> hi all. i have a bug which only appears when the text stops srolling (i asume this means 'when x loads'). should i file against 'ubuntu', or is there a specific place to file? what sort of info would i need to attach
<pirast> kgoetz, what is the bug like?
<kgoetz> pirast: hard lock (no numlock/caps response) when trying to boot a live cd using a matrox PCI card
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65683 in sysvinit (main) "Unable to cancel a fsck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65684 in sysvinit (main) "Unable to cancel a fsck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65684
<kgoetz> oops. someone double touched that
<pirast> kgoetz, what is the card name like?
<kgoetz> um. not sure. i'll try and launch the cd using my agp card then find out for you
<kgoetz> i tried to do the right thing by OSS by using a matrox dual head so i didnt need nvidia driver, and i crashed, i was rather amused
<pirast> kgoetz, you should probably file the bug against xserver-xorg-video-mga when you have a G550 and below
<kgoetz> right.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65685 in kubuntu-docs (main) ""About Kubuntu" missing "wonderful-linux.html"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65685
<kgoetz> is thers a mga driver thats modprobeable? or does xorg have its own driver methods?
<kgoetz> g400/g450 - i suppose thats below 550 :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65686 in supybot (universe) "supybot in need of updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65686
<kgoetz> bugger. forgotten my login.
<kgoetz> this will have to wait then :|
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65687 in update-manager (main) "update-manager: emacs-snapshot-gtk fails to install upgrading from ubuntu dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65688 in f-spot (main) "Unable to change bad user/pass for export to picasaweb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65689 in kdebase (main) "kdm_greet[6141] : Internal error: memory corruption detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65690 in gst-plugins-good0.10 (main) "should select the esdsink for LTSP_CLIENTs" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65690
<pirast> kgoetz, xorg has its own driver method. filing against xserver-xorg-video-mga should be fine :-)
<kgoetz> thanks :)
<sfllaw> Hi everybody!
<kgoetz> hi
<sfllaw> So I'm wondering if anyone here has (1) a SCSI CD-ROM drive or (2) a USB CD-ROM drive?
<kgoetz> i have about a dozen scsi cdroms - i could plug one in if thats what your asking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65691 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65691
<jd_> hello, there are a lot of fonts that are not available to X. It affects primarily Emacs but also xfontsel or xlsfonts. Reading a bug description on launchpad, I substituted X11/fonts by fonts/X11 to effectively reflect the new edgy layout and restarted X. But it does not help. I added a comment to the bug, iss there an workaround?
<jd_> on Edgy, not dapper
<xav> jd_, these fonts are installed, and the path where they are installed is in xorg.conf ?
<sfllaw> kgoetz: We need to verify that bug #56484 has been fixed.  Do you mind testing the dapper-proposed package?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56484 in hal "hal does not detect non-ATAPI CD-ROM drives" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65692 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "IPW2200 Doesn't found any network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65693 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "progressbar is distorted " [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65694 in firefox (main) "bookmark crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65694
<kgoetz> sfllaw: as soon as i can get grub to reinstall i'll try it out. i just had an install go 'funny' on me, so when i can function, i'll try out bugs
<sfllaw> kgoetz: Thanks!  :)
<kgoetz> :)
* kgoetz goes baack to poking grub
<jd_> the dejavu fonts are in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/*, and this path is not explicitly in xorg.conf. There is not true type path in xorg.conf except "defoma fonts"
<jd_> s/not true/no true/
<jd_> I am a bit confused by defoma, should I manually add the path to my true type fonts in xorg.conf or should I use defoma to register/rehash/regobbledygook them?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65695 in firefox (main) "crash for bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65695
<jonh_wendell> what's the executable for show_desktop applet?
<jd_> I don't get the concept of defoma, who is it useful to? also, if I manually change xorg.conf, will the change be erased on the next update?
<xav> no
<xav> I don't get the concept of defoma neither, I just find it confusing and annoying
<xav> but yep, I've this FontPath: /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
<xav> and it does have dejavu font
<xav> so
<xav> I could have the same problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65696 in firefox (main) "Google Toolbar won't install; "incompatible build type linux-gnu_x86-gcc3"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65697 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "kubuntu dapper can't display Chinese in non-Chinese locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65697
<jd_> try xfontsel, click on fndry -> biststream, then in fmly, try to find dejavu
<jd_> i do not have it
<xav> there is only bitmap fonts
<jd_> I manually copied the path to dejavu, given by 'locate' to the xorg.conf, restarted X, did 'xset fp rehash', restarted X. And no dejavu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65698 in python-setuptools (main) "easy_install requires python 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65698
<jd_> Man! basic font problem, it is the 21th century, come on!  :)
<xav> well, I just use bitmap fonts in apps that don't support fontconfig
<jd_> excuse me, what do you mean by "apps that do not support fonconfig"? what is fontconfig? how do you know an app support fontconfig?
<xav> every apps I use support fontconfig
<xav> like every gnome/kde apps
<xav> and openoffice, firefox,..
<xav> there are very few that don't use it
<xav> (x)emacs might be one of them
<xav> and with these, I can use all installed fonts
<jd_> ok, as a workaround, I just need to find a "bitmap font" that does fixed type font
<xav> there is a fixed font
<jd_> or I switch editor, what editor do you use? I would like good support of python (and erlang also)
<xav> but terminus is a nice font
<xav> hm sorry, I don't know, I never programmed in python or erlang (I should try them though)
<xav> but emacs should be fine
<_ion> (G)Vim probably has omnicompletion for at least python. It doesn't seem to have erlang omnicompletion, but at least it has syntax hilight support for it.
<jd_> ok, the font terminal is OK, i guess i will stick with this one.
<jd_> thanks, I hope that on the next Ubuntu version, I will not have to configure the IRQ of my network card :)
<_ion> What bus is the card in?
<jd_> don't know, don't want to know
<jd_> I'll go read docs on defoma for the next hour
<_ion> Not PCI?
<jonh_wendell> i have to install edgy on my laptop...
<jd_> Mmmh, it is a laptop, i guess it is PCI
<_ion> Probably PCMCIA or PC-Card then.
<jd_> by saying that, i was not meaning I had the problem with edgy. Sorry for misleading
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65702 in denemo (main) "Ambiguous actions in 'close' dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65702
<jd_> just like IRQ on networking card, font pb seems to me like problem from another age
<xav> I think irq problem on laptop are still current
<jonh_wendell> seb128, are you there?
<xav> but font pb are certainly still current
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I have to leave now
<jonh_wendell> seb128, ok
<seb128> jonh_wendell: if you have a translated manpage attach it
<seb128> we will use it
<jonh_wendell> seb128, ok. it's not that. it's a doubt...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65699 in openoffice.org (main) "Copy and paste from OO Writer to Thunderbird crashes OO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65700 in cdrtools (main) "isoinfo crashes on multisession CD." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65701 in denemo (main) "Denemo keymap still does not work in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65703 in xmms-volnorm (universe) "xmms hangs after playing ~15 songs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65704 in usplash (main) "usplash looks corrupted with fglrx and left virtual consoles unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65705 in gaim (main) "Plain crash while transfering a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65706 in Ubuntu "kubuntu edgy-beta live-cd fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65708 in xmms (main) "Fonts not shown in dialogs window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65708
<mooey> is there a guide anywhere for correctly creating a patch to a package?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65707 in blubuntu-look (universe) "blubuntu and other new theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65707
<_ion> dpkg-source -x foo_1.23-blah.dsc, cp -a foo-1.23 foo-1.23.old, modify stuff in foo-1.23, diff -ur foo-1.23{.old,} >foo-mystuff.diff
<_ion> If the package is already using something like quilt, that makes it easier. cd foo-1.23, quilt new mystuff.patch, quilt edit filename
<mooey> ah. thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65709 in dvdrip (multiverse) "No icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65710 in linux-meta (main) "kernel panic - not syncing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65711 in Ubuntu "Udevd goes haywire at boot, stops booting process completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65713 in gcj-4.2 (universe) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65715 in Ubuntu "wishlist: suspend to RAM backed by suspend to disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65716 in epiphany-browser (main) "renaimed topics not updated at the location bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65716
<mooey> hm, i have a question about bugs with menu items.
<mooey> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dvdrip/+bug/65709
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65709 in dvdrip "No icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<mooey> this bug talks about the fact that there is no menu icon for dvdrip
<mooey> the package does create a menu entry, but its inside the debian menu
<mooey> the package seems to come straight from debian. should it be patched to put the icon in the "right" place? applications -> sound and video
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65717 in kubuntu-meta (main) "KubuntuDapper automount fails after upgrade to KDE 355" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65717
<mooey> err. can anyone in here poke someone in #ubuntu-motu? i appear to be banned but i've never been in that channel before :|
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65718 in Ubuntu "Running ubuntu installation, partitioning, this is the Ubuntu installer.  Copying screen by hand below:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65718
<Burgwork> mooey: ask in -ops
<mooey> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65719 in cvs (main) "cvs dumps core (AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65720 in Ubuntu "Quit-button in desktop menu in Xfce does not always work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65721 in firefox (main) "many webpages aren't displayed correctly in the ubuntu ff-package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65722 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Fan stays on after resume from S3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65723 in Ubuntu "x60 Clock Tick Error Thing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65724 in torcs (universe) "The game has a lot of ugly gfx bug, transparent cars, breaked polygons, etc..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65725 in sysvinit (main) "NFS mounts not mounted on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65726 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird appears to ignore multiple Outgoing SMTP servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65726
<Czubek> hi all.
<Czubek> I have something with wxmaxima.
<Czubek> Someone here is using it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65727 in afbinit (multiverse) "afbinit outputs "mmap user regs: Invalid argument" w/ 2.6.15 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65728 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror: "16.777.216,0 TB complete" when copying from smb share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65728
<dholbach> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65730 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Suspend Keys on IBM Thinkpads not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65731 in mysql-admin (universe) "MySQl administrator does not run properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65732 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal blocks X input in specific circumstances" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65733 in base-installer (main) "Installer mistakes onboard IDE for PCI-IDE (does not detect correct BIOS order)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65734 in kdebase (main) "After resuming from hibernation my screen blanks after about 70 seconds (powersave)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65735 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox should check if the blank media is a CD when an audio cd is burned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65737 in apt-listbugs (universe) "apt-listbugs: Timeout retrieving bug reports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65738 in python-central (main) "python-central error is preventing python-uno from installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65739 in kde-guidance (main) "Cannot display "Monitor & Display" kcontrol module; Python exception" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65743 in mldonkey (universe) "mldonkey-server doesn't start (invalid option --f)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65742 in Ubuntu "Laptop Sony S3XP - ACPI didn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65744 in wxmaxima (universe) "wxmaxima can't connect to maxima" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65744
<Czubek> Is there someone who can delete bug report?
<sfllaw> Czubek: There isn't any deletion.
<sfllaw> Czubek: Which bug are we talking about?
<Czubek> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wxmaxima/+bug/65744
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65744 in wxmaxima "wxmaxima can't connect to maxima" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<sfllaw> I have rejected your bug.
<sfllaw> Thanks for reporting it.  And thank you for search for duplicates.
<Czubek> sfllaw: good, sorry for messing up.
<sfllaw> Czubek: No worries.
<sfllaw> Reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs is cool.
<sfllaw> Then you can pitch in and help out!
<Czubek> sfllaw: Yes, I did it.
<Czubek> Anyway, about https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wxmaxima/+bug/43150 ; is there any chance for path in dapper?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43150 in gcl "wxmaxima fails with error, can't connect to maxima" [Undecided,In progress] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65745 in telepathy-blue (universe) ".service file includes wrong name and binary path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65745
<orion2012> Czubek: the last comment says it will be
<Czubek> I'm just wandering if it will be before edgy release.
<orion2012> Czubek: I couldn't speak to that, sorry.
<Czubek> orion2012: That's ok ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65746 in gnome-system-tools (main) "gnome-system-tools: Creates user with wrong UID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65748 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Base & JRE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65749 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: X fails to start with new kernel (oops)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65750 in cvs (main) "cvs: fails to perform authentification, due to PAM breakage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65751 in jack (universe) "jack: Won't continue a session if directory already renamed by query" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65752 in egroupware (universe) "egroupware setup error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65753 in phpgroupware (universe) "phpgroupware-phpgwapi: error on phpgroupware login page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65755 in libmms (universe) "libmms: patch to enable seeking support on mms protocol" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65755
<ajmitch> yay, phpgw bugs
<crimsun> bug 63842
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63842 in mplayer "UVF Exception Request: x264 to svn20060928 from marillat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63842
<ajmitch> hi crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo ajmitch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65756 in liferea (universe) "liferea: interprets <iframe>s as pop-ups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65757 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance: the initscript hangs the whole system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65759 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree: 7.0.68 does not install/update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65760 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on G3 Clamshell iBook: Can't allocate device-tree chunk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65761 in denyhosts (universe) "Universe UVFe for denyhosts 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65762 in mesa (main) "please upgrade to final 6.5.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65763 in xorg (main) "X configuration fails with NFS root (simple fix)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65764 in kde-guidance (main) "Password last-changed date displayed as epoch-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65767 in hibernate (universe) "Hibernation failed with: failed to set xfermode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65768 in xchat (universe) "xchat open konqueror when opening URL" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65768
<pirast> seb128, what do you mean with focus mode in bug 65574?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65574 in gnome-panel "[edgy]  middle clicking doesn't close menu" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65574
<pepsiman> pirast: click to focus, focus follows mouse, etc
<pirast> pepsiman, where can I set this?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65769 in firefox (main) "crashed after problem with 'close multiple tabs' dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65770 in scilab (multiverse) "scilab: text in main window uses odd (non-latin) font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65771 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2-vcalendar-plugin (universe) "sylpheed-claws-gtk2-vcalendar-plugin: undefined symbol: plugin_version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65771
<pepsiman> pirast: System/Preferences/Windows
<pirast> pepsiman, many thanks :-)
<pepsiman> pirast: is the bug in edgy or dapper?
<pirast> pepsiman, edgy, the title says so :-)
<pepsiman> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65772 in latex2html (multiverse) "Latex2html missing perl-doc depend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65773 in phalanx (universe) "phalanx: Package segfaults during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65774 in gnome-chess (universe) "gnome-chess: No text in menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65775 in apache (universe) "Problem with preinst script - kills all apaches on machine with multiple apaches running side by side in different chroots but shared proc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65776 in gnuserv (universe) "gnuserv should install dtemacs as an alternative for emacs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65777 in texmacs (universe) "Texmacs does not register text/texmacs mime extension, not recognized by gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65778 in wesnoth (universe) "Sound in gnome-app-install for wesnoth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65779 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper-common: ndiswrapper script fails (debian bug 381544)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65780 in Ubuntu "VGA output jack doesn't work with Toshiba Satellite M70-CL3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65781 in sl-modem (multiverse) "sl-modem-source can't be compiled against 2.6.17 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65782 in man-db (main) "man-db provides no means for packages to index their manpages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65782
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-13
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65784 in bacula (universe) "post-install uses root-access to mysql without pass" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65784
<malix0> hi how I can debug Firefox to find where this bug 33840 come from
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33840 in firefox "Popup doesn't gain focus after first open" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65783 in Ubuntu "Could not update packages using adept_updater tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65785 in Ubuntu "Mouse is freezed after Userswitch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65786 in bigloo (universe) "amd64 and ia64 builds fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65786
<pirast> malix0, I would help if I knew..
<malix0> pirast: thanks
<malix0> pirast: I need some one can drive me to right direction on how to debug Firefox and find the source of the probem
<malix0> pirast: I suspect that the problem is not Firefox but some linked library
<pirast> malix0, yeah, I already read your report yesterday :-(
<pirast> so, with the upstream firefox everything works smoothly?
<malix0> yes no problem
<malix0> and ho problem on other distro only on Ubuntu and Debian
<pirast> malix0, did you already try to rebuild firefox?
<pirast> malix0, mhm, that shouldnt be the problem.. the ff builds are recent..
<malix0> I can confirm the bug on Debian Sarge and on Debian Etch and on Dapper and Edgy
<malix0> pirast: no I didn't rebuild firefox
<malix0> pirast: I can try
<pirast> malix0, no, that should not give any advantages i think
<pirast> malix0, because the build in ubuntu is very recent.
<malix0> pirast: I'm downloading the source now
<pirast> malix0, k
<malix0> pirast: Now I'm using Edgy here
<mooey> there is a page on the wiki that describes debugging firefox
<mooey> but i think its aimed at users
<pirast> yeah, what about gdb?
<pirast> i do not really know if gdb is only for crashes
<pirast> but we could look what libs firefox links
<pirast> malix0, why did you change the assignee to David Farning? is he working on it?
<pirast> malix0, because otherwise we should change it to unassigned again so that others look at it
<malix0> pirast: It seems that David is working on this bug
<pirast> malix0, because you did change the field :-)
<pirast> https://launchpad.net/distros/debian/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/33840/+activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33840 in mozilla-firefox "Popup doesn't gain focus after first open" [Unknown,Unknown] 
<malix0> pirast: I didn't change hist
<malix0> pirast: Martin Jurgens change this
<pirast> malix0, thats me ;-)
<malix0> pirast: ok
<pirast> malix0, thats funny.
<pirast> in winxp, your testcase does not work
<pirast> with the ubuntu firefox, it works
<pirast> and with the upstream mozilla tarball, it works, too (BAD)
<malix0> pirast: I'm rading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingFirefox?highlight=%28debug%29 hope can help
<pirast> malix0, k
<pirast> malix0, when we are lucky, it is not caused by ubuntu..
<malix0> pirast: I test winxp and it work form me
<ryLIX> pirast hast du edgy?
<pirast> malix0, with "testcase does not work" I mean that the bug does not appear
<pirast> ryLIX, yup
<malix0> pirast: ok
<ryLIX> magste mir ma nen gefallen tun?
<pirast> ryLIX, please private chat when the conversation is not in English :-)
<ryLIX> np
<malix0> pirast: As you may be have seen I discover this bug 1 year ago on Gentoo
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-meta "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<pirast> lol ;-)
<malix0> pirast: but this follow me when I switch to kubutu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65787 in Ubuntu "Major Problem with DHCP setting MTU Correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65787
<pirast> malix0: thats funny...
<pirast> the original firefox from mozilla does not work, either..
* ryLIX is away: 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65788 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Hangs at boot on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65789 in xorg (main) "Screen corruption after lid close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65789
<pirast> malix0, i remember that i ran into a similar problem with network-manager.. it is possible that firefox is not the bad gui, instead something gnome / gtk related..
<malix0> pirast: I have te same idea
<pirast> malix0, can you try again with firefox 2 rc2 from mozilla.com
<pirast> ?
<pirast> but how can we find out which patch fixed that in suse / fedora / gentoo?
<pirast> that'll be funny..
<malix0> pirast: yes I can try but I think that this work
<pirast> malix0, please try again..
<pirast> when you find out that it does not work with ff rc2 from mozilla.com we are lucky ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65790 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mytharchive crashes due to buggy mythreplex utility" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65791 in kde-guidance (main) "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<pirast> malix0, look.. bug 48670 is about the same thing with gedit
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48670 in Ubuntu "Focus doesn't change to gedit when opening file from nautilus." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48670
<malix0> pirast: You let me think that I have another problem with Quanta
<malix0> pirast: when I open files on ftp the authentication dialog stay in background and doesn't come in foreground as expected
<malix0> pirast: this is a kind of similar problem
<pirast> malix0, which problem?
<pirast> malix0, yeah and i have the same behavior with network manager..
<pirast> malix0, do you use gnome or kde?
<malix0> pirast: kde
<pirast> malix0 nooooo :-)
<pirast> malix0, that makes it much harder to find out which package causes this..
<pirast> because the problem appears to you in both, qt (quanta) and gtk (firefox) applications
<malix0> pirast: On the beginning I think that the bug was related to kde and I test it on Fluxbox too
<pirast> malix0, maybe the bug was fixed by some upstream release
<pirast> that didnt get into ubuntu
<pirast> or a patch blocks it..
<pirast> i dont know
<pirast> really..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65792 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade on upgrade to edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65792
<malix0> pirast: I don't know I never tested thi with Firefox (Mozilla.org) 1.0.x
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65793 in readahead-list (main) "readahead can't be easily disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65793
<pirast> malix0, I didn't mean an upstream  release of firefox..
<pirast> a libary or something like that..
<malix0> pirast: ok
<malix0> pirast: but who know
<pirast> ill soon have a look into the novell bugzilla
<pirast> maybe theres a fixed bug
<pirast> but then i think i'll give up.. im running out of ideas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65795 in vino (main) "vino won't accept my password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65795
<pirast> brb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65796 in xorg (main) "Higher screen resolutions not an option on fresh install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65796
<malix0> pirast: I try Firefox 2.0c2 upstream and it is buggy
<malix0> can you try  this too
<pirast> maltix0, i already did.. thats why i asked you to
<pirast> and its buggy for me, too..
<malix0> pirast: ok
<malix0> pirast: but when I ask to other people to test this under other distro
<malix0> pirast: If i'm not wrong under Suse firefox2.0rc2 work
<pirast> malix0, yeah, thats why i think it's something ubuntu / debian related
<pirast> but probably nothing related to firefox
<malix0> pirast: ok, I repat that I have the same idea ;-)
<malix0> pirast: the problem is to find where the bug is
<pirast> yeah.. you may want to look in bugtrackers of distributions were this has been fixed (make sure that you tell the search to search in closed reports)
<pirast> i will do in the novell one, soon..
<pirast> malix0
<malix0> pirast: but what I search if I don't know where is the bug
<pirast> for "window" and "background" I'd suggest..
<pirast> you can search in all packages..
<pirast> malix0, i didnt find anything in the novell bugtracker
<malix0> pirast: I go to sleep
<pirast> malix0, i should, too..
<pirast> malix0, good night
<jonh_wendell> do you sleep, guys? haha
<pirast> haha
<pirast> im not sleeping jonh_wendell :-)
<pirast> in which timezone do you live?
<jonh_wendell> -3
<jonh_wendell> how is 21:10
<jonh_wendell> now
<pirast> wuha
<pirast> here it is 02:11
<pirast> i should definitly go sleeping
<pirast> :-)
<jonh_wendell> :)
<jonh_wendell> pirast, where do you live?
<pirast> jonh_wendell, germany.. where do you?
<jonh_wendell> pirast, brazil
<pirast> thats very far away from here ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65797 in totem (main) "(Edgy) 'Fit window to movie' doesn't work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65798 in acpi-support (main) "[Edgy]  Normal boot (no resume) when starting computer after hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65799 in xserver-xgl (universe) "GLUI/GLUT Maximized window crashes xserver-xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65799
<pirast> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65801 in firefox (main) "crash while browsing around imdb.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65802 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu crashed when installing to a USB hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65803 in mesa (main) "libglu1-mesa-dev depends on libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65803
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65804 in firefox (main) "Firefox's "Ubuntu Package Search" searches Dapper repository on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65805 in firefox (main) "The shortcut keyword "google" and "wp" is not set by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65806 in Ubuntu "x60s Fails to Resume After Second Suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65807 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "SATA Compact Flash (CF) Adapter will not load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65808 in Ubuntu "file auto rename -> FSCK0000.REN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65809 in gthumb (main) ""Delete imported images from the camera" doesn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65810 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screen saver showing blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65811 in filelight (universe) "incorrectly shows the apparent size of sparse files." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65812 in dosbox (universe) "Segfault, something to do with mounted host directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65813 in Ubuntu "Edgy: pvmove (LVM) failes with device_mapper ioctl errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65814 in Ubuntu "Failed during installation Logs follow in futher information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65815 in udev (main) "Ext3 corruption on a drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65816 in amaya (universe) "amaya doesn't put an icon to Applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65817 in amaya (universe) "amaya doesn't respect ubuntu theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65818 in casper (main) "Add support to disable GDM/X configuration and startup." [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65819 in usplash (main) "Wishlist - Theme Previewing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65747 in update-manager "Upgrade to Edgy failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65820 in Ubuntu "Ugly fonts in gtk apps under edgy KDE (kubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65821 in mutt (main) "edgy beta - mutt sasl authentication broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65822 in gnome-media (main) "[edgy]  gnome-volume-control crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65822
<nictuku> I've applied to the ubuntu bugsquad, who should I talk to to be accepted?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65823 in alsa-driver (main) "iMac - no sources selectable for capture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65824 in Ubuntu "Mustek 1200UB Plus causes Xsane Image scanner to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65825 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65826 in squashfs (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65827 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "2.6.17-10-generic (edgy) -- BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65828 in sparc-utils (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65829 in strace (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65830 in iptables (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65831 in john (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65832 in iptraf (main) "FTBFS in edgy [sparc at least] " [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65833 in Ubuntu "Patched verion of QT libs brakes opera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65834 in system-config-printer (main) "Error on browsing samba printers" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65834
<Kagou> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65835 in dhcp (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65836 in Ubuntu "Problem with Toshiba L100 and RTL8139" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65837 in liblockfile (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65838 in wacom-tools (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65839 in doxygen (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65840 in libopenobex1.0 (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65841 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesnt remember geometry (and position) of window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65842 in reiserfsprogs (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65842
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65843 in sip4-qt3 (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65843
<Burgundavia> morning dholbach
<Kagou> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Burgundavia, Kagou
<robitaille> Burgundavia:  what do you do  with bugs reports sent to -users via reportbug these days?
<Burgundavia> robitaille: fire them to Carthik
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65844 in lynx (main) "Bad Cookie-question Translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65846 in virtkey (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65845 in libcairo-perl (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65847 in directfb (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65848 in bogl (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65849 in libgtk2-perl (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65850 in psycopg (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65851 in Ubuntu "Installer crashes when using "audio" as default user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65852 in kbd (universe) "/etc/init.d/console-screen.kbd.sh cannot access console during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65853 in erlang (universe) "Starting up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65854 in gdome2 (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65855 in netkit-base (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65856 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Excessive battery usage in ACPI sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65857 in gnome-panel (main) "Change Help menu link to help.ubuntu.com" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65858 in kdebase (main) "windows flicker when using "focus follows mouse" policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65859 in Ubuntu "drivemount_appl is memory hungry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65860 in Ubuntu "Problem during updating of fonts in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65861 in casper (main) "onboard fails to start with F5 boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65862 in evince (main) "evince is memory hungry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65863 in kdebase (main) "kminipager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65863
<pips1> hi, it looks like bug 23445 is still a problem...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23445 in linux-source-2.6.17 "iMac G5 will freeze after  booting up" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23445
<pips1> what can I do to help?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> provide a patch? ;)
<pips1> hehe
<pips1> unfortunately, erm, that's not quite in the scope of what I can offer
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65866 in firefox (main) "when proxy takes time to answer, firefox freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65867 in apt (main) "aptitude-compatible recommends options" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65867
<pips1> so I take it you guys are aware of it then... ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65865 in totem (main) "Totem does not respect global sound volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65865
<seb128> pips1: linux maintainers probably know about it
<seb128> pips1: they have like 1 thousand bugs open though
<seb128> and not many people working on them
<pips1> right
<pepsiman> 65865 isn't a totem bug.  Is it an alsa bug or not a bug?
<seb128> bug #65865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65865 in totem "Totem does not respect global sound volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65865
<pips1> seb128: yeah, it's totally a question of manpower and supply vs. demand... there aren't enough ppc users to test and provide patches, unfortunately
<seb128> pepsiman: ask him to try with alsamixer
<pips1> seb128: there seems to be a solution for the G5 iMac with a custom compiled kernel, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iMacG5revC Unfortunately it's a bit over my head :-/
<seb128> maybe comment on the bug about that
<seb128> I'm not a linux hacker for my part
<pips1> That How-To is already mentioned in the bug..
<seb128> k, so it's just a matter of time for a maintainer to pick it
<pips1> righty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65869 in update-manager (main) "Could not upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65870 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "xfce crashes repeatedly after changing icon theme to default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65871 in kdebluetooth (main) "My Nokia can't see Kubuntu Edgy via bluetooth any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65871
<slytherin> dholbach: One more duplicate bug 65871 :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65871 in kdebluetooth "My Nokia can't see Kubuntu Edgy via bluetooth any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65871
<dholbach> slytherin: that'll be some more bug karma for you :)
* ajmitch needs to catch up on bug karma :)
<ajmitch> maybe by filing a hundred bugs or so, I can catch up...
* dholbach slaps ajmitch :-)
<ajmitch> 115 failed builds from fabbione's sparc so far
<ajmitch> I'm starting to file universe FTBFS bugs
<fabbione> ajmitch: remember to check WHY they fail
<fabbione> the SYSV stuff is retried
<fabbione> and it's not a FTBFS
<ajmitch> fabbione: I'm checking each build log
<fabbione> ok
<ajmitch> including some local builds for stuff I'm suspicious about
<pepsiman> seb128: I found info on that problem on the alsa website
<slytherin> dholbach: SInce we have already made UVF exceptions for almost all bluetooth packages, is it possible to make a exception for bluez-sco?
<seb128> pepsiman: nice, reassign to alsa theb :)
<seb128> then
<dholbach> slytherin: bluez-btsco?
<slytherin> dholbach: Right, my mistake.
<dholbach> slytherin: I'll look into it
<slytherin> dholbach: bug 60215. Marking it as confirmed and assigned to bluetooth team.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60215 in bluez-btsco "update to 0.42" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60215
* dholbach looks
<dholbach> that needs a uvf exception
<dholbach> i'll do it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65872 in st (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65873 in kdelibs (main) "Konqueror doesn't show the content of CD/Dvds unless "refresh" is pressed in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65873
<dholbach> slytherin: I can't get it to build
<slytherin> dholbach: :-( Never mind. Not high priority.
<dholbach> trying again
* slytherin going for coffee break
<dholbach> Ok, can get it to build ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65874 in xcompmgr (universe) "xcompmgr makes the X server memory usage grow a lot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65875 in gcc-defaults (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65876 in xorg (main) "Monitor goes out of range in Edgy, but not in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65877 in samba (main) "/etc/init.d/samba start doesn't start nmbd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65879 in beagle (main) "beagle does not display the name of problematic files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65880 in human-icon-theme (main) "Torrent files have a blank document icon instead of a distinct icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65881 in beagle (main) "assertion failure in IndexHelper/libgsf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65882 in gandalf (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65883 in human-icon-theme (main) "Unthemed, pixelated red circle icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65884 in libcharles0 (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65885 in kde-guidance (main) "hibernation by closing lid not recovering correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65885
<elmargol> seb128: I have news about the ipod video late 2006 issue. I compiled libgpod and gtkpod for myself and installed it to /usr/local/. The new version fixed my problems. So maybe we should think about an UVF-exception.
<seb128> no we should not
<seb128> new libgpod is crap
<elmargol> works for me
<seb128> they broke the ABI and API and didn't change the soname
<slytherin> elmargol: So that affects gtkpod too? thank got I didn't upgrade my friend's iPod's firmware
<seb128> slytherin: what issue do you speak about?
<elmargol> maybe we can backport some parts of the new lib?
<seb128> what I suggested yesterday on that chan
<elmargol> so that gtkpod doesn't crash?
<seb128> dunno who asked about it
<seb128> wasn't that you? ;)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it crashes?
<seb128> or doesn't support new models?
<elmargol> it crashes
<slytherin> seb128: The same that caused problems in banshee/libipoddevice. iPod's latest firmware upgrade changed some files. And banshee couldn't then recognize the iPod. There was a post by one of the banshee developers
<seb128> where can firmware updates be downloaded?
<elmargol> seb128: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4248/
<elmargol> thats my backtrace from yesterday
<slytherin> seb128: Until before iTunes 7 it was available separately from iPod site. Now you have to use iTunes to upgrade firmware. It will automatically download necessary files.
<seb128> k
<seb128> is itunes7 free to download?
<elmargol> yes
<elmargol> Maybe we should at least give users a message... your ipod version is not supported or something similar
<seb128> patches are welcome
<seb128> I don't have a new generation ipod
<slytherin> seb128: This is what I was talking about. http://abock.org/2006/09/14/we-need-you-and-apple-sucks-part-2/
<elmargol> As i mentioned yesterday I can't code
<seb128> nor a crashy firmware
<seb128> k, no code, no fix
<seb128> sorry but there is not a lot we can do without the hardware to get the bug
<seb128> it'll require somebody having the issue and able to work on a patch to fix it
<elmargol> can't we just disable libgpod if the ipod version isn't known?
<seb128> maybe
<slytherin> seb128: I have the hardware. I will be able to upload the firmware on Monday. But I don't know how to debug the issue. May be you can discuss with banshee developers.
<seb128> it would require somebody having a non-reconized version to test the patch, etc
<seb128> and freeze was yesterday
<slytherin> s/upload/upgrade
<seb128> slytherin: sorry but I'm pretty busy with edgy and that is low priority on my list atm
<elmargol> Well i use a selfcompiled version so i don't have this problem anymore. But i think for news users having crashing software isn't a good experience
<slytherin> seb128: Sure it is. Even I am not bothered. Anyways, it will give problem to those how have upgraded firmwares in last month or who will buy iPod after edgy.
<seb128> elmargol: no, but now is bad timing, there is limit at how much we can work
<slytherin> seb128: Is there any post release plan for edgy as it was for dapper?
<seb128> no
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65887 in kde-systemsettings (main) "EDGY: Does not keep monitor's power saving settings between KDE sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65887
<seb128> there is -updates for fixes as usual
<seb128> but no point version
<seb128> if somebody wants to get that fixed for edgy please find somebody to propose a patch
<popey> seb128: would it help if someone donated a new generation ipod?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we are past freeze
<seb128> RC is monday
<popey> ok
<seb128> and some people work 15 hours a day
<seb128> having a crasher suck
<popey> I understand.
<seb128> but you can't ask people to stop eating or sleeping to fix all the bugs
<elmargol> ok so there is nothing we can do atm
<seb128> provide a patch ...
<elmargol> maybe a backport?
<slytherin> elmargol: average users don't use backports
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65888 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux/netfilter_ipv4/ipt_policy.h and linux/netfilter_ipv6/ip6t_policy.h should include linux/netfilter/xt_policy.h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65889 in Ubuntu "The screensaver called "Galaxy" freezes computer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65890 in python-4suite (universe) "UVF exception, fixing FTBFS to build with python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65891 in python-qt3 (main) "QT Singals no longer work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65892 in libggimisc (universe) "FTBFS in edgy (sparc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65893 in Ubuntu "Kernel Problem? Blank DVD+R won't mount  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65894 in lablgtk (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65895 in lablgtkmathview (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65896 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Edgy]  Thunderbird crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65897 in edgy-wallpapers (main) "Redundant "widescreen" wallpaper in the package" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65898 in update-manager (main) ""Show updates" does not work in polish locales" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65901 in Ubuntu "Printing from KDE apps no longer work after update 12 october 2006" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65902 in gnome-panel (main) "can only assign a GdkPixmap or None" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65903 in gwget2 (universe) "this package is related to epiphany 2.15, not 2.16 and it doesn't work in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65904 in otrs (universe) "this package isn't worth the term "LTS"..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65905 in Ubuntu "Distupgrade 5.10 to 6.06 (dapper) installs wrong grub configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65906 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Auto PPP0 not fonctionnal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65907 in k3b (main) "CD-copying with K3b, cannot eject cd, failed copy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65908 in hplip (main) "libsane-hpaio.so not shipped anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65909 in update-manager (main) "Flash bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65910 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Edgy]  gpm crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65911 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "Branding change not reflected in locales" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65912 in update-manager (main) "Usplash bug - "out of range" error from monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65913 in update-manager (main) "v4l broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65915 in codespeak-lib (universe) "codespeak-lib needs to be ported to sparc (and ia64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65916 in firefox (main) "DOM inspector doesn't appear in Edgy/FFox2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65917 in apport (main) "Doesn't handle diversions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65917
<carthik> Good Moin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65914 in apport (main) "apport-retrace -d fails with KeyError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65919 in f-spot (main) "F-spot crashes at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65920 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome accessibility: Messes up keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65921 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome accessibility: Uncontrolable by keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65918 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome accessibility: Wrong name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65918
<gnomefreak> seb128: someone is asking me a question about a bug you are triaging. and other than gtk or qt im not real sure how you meant that. bug 44101
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44101 in control-center "[Dapper]  gnome-sound-properties always defaults to first card" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44101
<seb128> gnomefreak: what UI element it clicks on, there 4 combo lists on the first tab and a combo on the second tab
<seb128> s/it/(s)he
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> he would rather talk to you seb128
<seb128> ?
<gnomefreak> sonium_ is the person
<sonium_> me
<seb128> I'm there
<seb128> hi sonium_
<sonium_> hi
<sonium_> <gnomefreak> sonium_: there are 4 combo lists on the first tab and one on the second what one are you using <- mom
* gnomefreak not mom
<seb128> mom?
<sonium_> just a moment
<sonium_> I used the one on the second tab
<sonium_> It's named "Default Sound Card"
<carthik> haha!
<gnomefreak> sonium_: you should beable to choose the one for the card you would like to use. and you should have disabled the onboard cad in bios (atleast thats normal routine for most users)
<gnomefreak> carthik: had an idea?
<gnomefreak> s/cad/card
<carthik> gnomefreak, no. The "mom" got me. ;) (sorry to interrupt)
<sonium_> gnomefreak: yes I can choose the one I want to use, but the bug is that this doesn't get applied
* gnomefreak still has no clue about mom but maybe thats the name of the card 
<sonium_> speaking the next time I enter the dialog it's the same than before
<sonium_> And I didn't disable the onboard card because I need it
<sonium_> but disabling it would work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65923 in update-manager (main) "Status bar has frozen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65925 in ggz-grubby (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65926 in openoffice.org (main) "assertion failure on start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65926
<bddebian> Boo
<carthik> yeah
<carthik> right
<carthik> ;)
<bddebian> Heh, Hi carthik
<carthik> yo bddebian - hope all's well in your half of the world.
<bddebian> Work is killing me but hey, what the heck.. You?
<carthik> I'm dying too :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65928 in Ubuntu "sync request, fixing FTBFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65928
<elvito> hi everyone
<elvito> i have a question about the acx111 wlan support
<elvito> anyone listening?
<pitti> Hi
<Hobbsee> hey pitti!
<pitti> hi Hobbsee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65929 in Ubuntu "module smsc_ircc2 can not be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65929
<seb128> sonium_: still around?
<pitti> sonium_: I'm now here to talk about the audio selector bug if you wish
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65930 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu installer partition tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65930
<pitti> seb128: that works fine for me, btw
<seb128> I've only one sound card
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65933 in phpgroupware (universe) "Installation fails if no DBMS is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65934 in sparc-utils (main) "sparc-utils: eeprom reports a Bus error when run." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65935 in Ubuntu "German Display Settings "fail to load" because of locale.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65935
<jonh_wendell> seb128, can you check the patch (man pages updated) for bug 65295?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65295 in rhythmbox "Man page is out-of-date" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65295
<seb128> jonh_wendell: well do later, I'm busy with bugs to fix for edgy atm, thank you for the work on that!
<jonh_wendell> seb128, ok!
<jonh_wendell> seb128, a doubt: must i change any field (status, etc) on that bug?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: no, that's fine like that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65936 in alsa-driver (main) "alsa-base: USB sound card registers as card 1 (leaving _no_ card 0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65937 in control-center (main) "start osk at login only works with at-spi on in gnome-at-properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65938 in Ubuntu "Unable to detect bluetooth phone using gnome tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65938
<sonium_> seb128: I'm back
<sonium_> pitti
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65939 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox freezes or plays erratically after hibernation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65939
<sonium> sorry, have to leave now.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65940 in Ubuntu "Installing Edgy on Compaq DL320 (smart array) fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65941 in vim (main) "XHTML file recognition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65942 in xorg-server (main) "segfault in XMesaMakeCurrent2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65943 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracyplayer wont start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65794 in cupsys (main) "Cups Can't set up a new espon c86 printer (USB)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65944 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Problems connecting wired links" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65946 in Ubuntu "python2.2 removal requests" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65947 in vim (main) "gvim will not use the same filename for writing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65948 in autogen (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65949 in ldmud (multiverse) "[edgy]  ldmud FTBFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65951 in hubackup (universe) "Hurestore does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65950 in beagle (main) "After starting up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65952 in libspf2 (universe) "segfaults on amd64 systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65953 in libflash (universe) "Flash plugin doesn't showup under extensions in firefox on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65954 in mesa (main) "GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap not present in GLX extensions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65955 in webboard (universe) "Applet icon doesn't have transparent background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65956 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "APIC error on CPU0: 01(01)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65958 in eagle-usb (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65959 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal doesn't start after upgrade dapper -> edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65960 in libxmlada1 (universe) "removal request" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65961 in libggimisc (universe) "Not installable on edgy: missing dependency libgii0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65962 in Ubuntu "[edgy] "Shutdown button" does not work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65963 in flex (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65964 in pymol (universe) "Pymol does not start because of wrong python interpreter name in start script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65965 in pymol (universe) "Pymol does not start because of wrong python interpreter name in start script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65966 in mysql-admin (universe) "Edit Table Data error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65967 in xmms (main) "XMMS will not start in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65968 in alsa-driver (main) "Headphone jack not working on Compaq Presario V6107" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65970 in telepathy-blue (universe) "Unable to establish sms connection using telepathy-inspector/blue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65971 in Ubuntu "Gnome 2.16 crashes after loading some apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65972 in planner (main) "Please sync planner (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65973 in rus-ispell (main) "Please sync rus-ispell (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65975 in gdm (main) ""Return to Previous Login" should unlock display." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65976 in anjuta (universe) "Anjutas DevHelp plugin crashes anjunta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65976
<dholbach> have a nice weekend
<kristog> you too daniel :)
<simira> dholbach: guess if... 15 hours to go...
<simira> dholbach: have a nice weekend! I'll push a lot of pics on you on monday ;)
<dholbach> simira: cooooool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65978 in Ubuntu "Acard pci adapter conflict on power-pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65979 in cryptsetup (universe) "LUKS encrypted device does not automatically mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65980 in gnome-panel (main) "Window List applet title bar does not update window title if it overflows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65981 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "TI card reader doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65982 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "Freebob build disabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65983 in ubiquity (main) "Help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65984 in gnome-panel (main) "Transparency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65985 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65986 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Won't restore network after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65987 in debian-installer (main) "Installation Report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65988 in python-4suite (universe) "missing Replaces: in python-4suite-rdf and python-4suite-xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65989 in gstreamer (universe) "[Edgy]  gstreamer0.10-plugins missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65990 in evolution (main) "Birthdates before 1970 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65991 in evolution (main) "Usability issue creating new folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65992 in epiphany-extensions (main) "undo close tab is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65993 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth Locks Up the Desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65994 in Ubuntu "Dapper -> Edgy upgrade failed (ValueError: too many values to unpack)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65995 in libvisual (universe) "Mistakes in libvisual strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65996 in kopete (main) "Mistakes in kopete strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65997 in kde-guidance (main) "Mistakes in wineconfig strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65998 in glibc (main) "tanf causes FPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65999 in linux (main) "After suspend, battery status report broken" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66000 in Ubuntu "Random themed gdm bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66001 in upstart (main) "on fscheck a root shell is presented without password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66002 in upstart (main) "entering 'reboot' at the rescue console brings up gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66003 in kdebase (main) "Cannot paste from Eterm to KDE apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66004 in Ubuntu ".bash_profile is not sources when X session starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66005 in xfce4-wavelan-plugin (universe) "wavelan plugin for xfce4 don't recognize wifi interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66007 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "unable to chose chanel to control with keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66006 in ubiquity (main) "Installation crash!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66008 in Ubuntu "The "check for bugs" link in packages.ubuntu.com forwards to bugzilla " [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66009 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66010 in kbear (universe) "Crash on transfer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66011 in usplash (main) "Can't see usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66012 in jde (multiverse) "dpkg error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66014 in xfonts-kappa20 (universe) "Package completely broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66014
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-14
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66015 in firefox (main) "Duplicate spell checking dictionaries for EN/UK and EN/US" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66016 in ndiswrapper (main) "fails to load module after edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66017 in firefox (main) "Firefox spell checker has no dutch dictionary, eventhough I install dutch language support." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66017
<FireRabbit> any devs around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66020 in acpi (main) "Edgy: Panic on hp nc6220 resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66018 in ubiquity (main) "Installing edgey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66019 in upstart (main) "/etc/event.d/logd runs //sbin/logd instead of /sbin/logd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66021 in upstart (main) "GDM showing before usb-keyboard and usb-mouse are initialized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66022 in ubiquity (main) "Can't pass map page in Kubuntu Ubiquity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66023 in mldonkey (universe) "mldonkey-server does not startup at boot time, eventhough I selected this at installation time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66024 in usplash (main) "No intuitive way to get rid of splash and show console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66024
<robitaille> and the bugs keep on coming... ah that busy period leading up to an Ubuntu final release when people really start testing it out :)
<robitaille> And I see more bug triage in my future....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66025 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager does not update often enough, only updates every 25% of battery charge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66026 in acpi (main) "Display does not enter power-save (both tty1 & X)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66026
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: if a backtrace has very few debugging symbols or none at all should we ask them to install the -dbg package and run it again?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66027 in partman-partitioning (main) "Allow specification of raw block device names and mount points." [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66028 in gnome-applets (main) "double click desktop calendar opens wrong day in evo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66028
<ausimage> Hello I am trying to keep up on bug 58682 that I reported. I am hoping some one can tell what more I can do.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "[Edgy]  Consistent Crash while query plugins with Java Script" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<ausimage> This is a general failure of the plugin interface in galeon...
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Yes please.
<sfllaw> But only if there isn't an apport.
<sfllaw> Or bug-buddy.
<ausimage> both the google analytics script and the about:plugins crash galeon
<sfllaw> Hmm.  Maybe gnome-buddy.
<gnomefreak> apport didnt add them
<sfllaw> apport typically has a core dump.
<gnomefreak> ah
<sfllaw> Which can be used to extract symbols.
<sfllaw> It does it for applications <100MB in core.
<gnomefreak> ok i tell him nvm than ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66029 in evolution (main) "Raising window while in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66029
<secretlondon> hi
<pirast> hi
<secretlondon> I'm ploughing through the unmet dependency ones unless there's anything better that needs doing
<pirast> yeah, i do, too..
<pirast> i found out that the are a lot of language pack issues in connection with thunderbird / enigmail..
<pirast> but some are very bad, for example gnomesword.. it does not install because of an old lib, when I changethe lib gnomesword does not build any more..
<secretlondon> the language pack unmet dependencies don't seem to be an actual problem (from the ones I've looked at). think they are mainly mozilla seamonkey tho
<pirast> so our only solution would be to delete it afaik...
<pirast> and that's in a lot of cases...
<secretlondon> gnomesword is (I think) the key package for all the christian downstream distros
<secretlondon> like the "Ubuntu Christian Edition", I think the other one is based on kde
<pirast> yeah i now..
<pirast> but as far as i can see there is no other solution.. there's no newer upstream version that fixes it..
<pirast> secretlondon, its bug 65451, you may want to have a look at it...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65451 in gnomesword "[UNMETDEPS]  gnomesword has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65451
<secretlondon> arggh
<secretlondon> so we really need the old lib..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66031 in firefox (main) "Random Crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66031
<pirast> secretlondon, but - that may break other packages
<secretlondon> pirast: ok, thanks. i will do
<pirast> that use the newer version of the lib since the name didnt change
<pirast> the best solution would be probably to create a -oldlib or something like that..
<pirast> since builds are being run in chroots it doesnt shoot anything...
<pirast> (secretlondon)
<secretlondon> ah
<pirast> secretlondon, but it would be better to verify what is the best practice in this case.. maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu
<secretlondon> yes, the motu will know more about this than I do.
<pirast> secretlondon, otherwise there is bibletime, i think its a gtk alternative to gnomesword.. the christian distros could change (i think only christian ubuntu uses it)
<secretlondon> ok. have we asked the motu?
<pirast> secretlondon, nope, we should though. do you want to ask or shall i ask?
<secretlondon> I've just joined the channel - I'll start and you can join in ;)
<pirast> secretlondon, im yet in it
<pirast> ;-)
<secretlondon> no reply as yet..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65240 in evolution (main) "Error while generating message list when accessing inbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65974 in Baltix (main) "Error while installing Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65974
<pirast> secretlondon, shall I contact the gnomesword guys?
<secretlondon> so I guess we take this upstream
<secretlondon> pirast: i'll check gnome bugzilla
<pirast> secretlondon, it's no program of the gnome project so there shouldn't be anything useful in the gnome bugzilla.. look here
<pirast> http://gnomesword.sourceforge.net/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65031 in eazel-engine (universe) "Will not install reports error status 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66032 in Ubuntu "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66033 in linux-meta (main) "quickcam driver causes kernel oops (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66033
<secretlondon> they have a #gnomesword
<secretlondon> on freenode
<pirast> secretlondon, i am already in and asking
<secretlondon> ok - i'm at their bugtracker. I'll file there as well and link both ways to malone
<ajmitch> it's already well known by the debian maintainer
<pirast> ajmitch, secretlondon, i have the solution..
<secretlondon> ok - I can't see any mention of it on the gnomesword bts
<pirast> we have to add -enable-sword_svn to ./configure.. ill prepare updated debs..
<pirast> in the svn this is fixed
<secretlondon> ok
<ajmitch> I think it'll take more than that to get it properly fixed
<pirast> ajmitch, the gnomesword dev told me
<secretlondon> well let's hope!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66034 in gdm (main) "Cannot run gdmsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66034
<secretlondon> pirast: it's not in debian bugzilla
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64169 in tetex-bin (main) "xdvi : should use Debian default browser (/etc/alternatives/x-www-browser)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64169
<pirast> secretlondon, i know.. does not seem that they have the version that causes the problems
<secretlondon> pirast: as we have the most up to date one probably
<pirast> secretlondon, the original problem is solved.
* secretlondon cheers
<pirast> but there is a new problem :-)
* secretlondon boos!
<ajmitch> pirast: as I said.. :)
<pirast> ajmitch, pff, how did you know? :-)
<ajmitch> because I heard it from the debian maintainer
<pirast> ajmitch, outch, do you know a bug report of that? they may have a solution for it, the dev in #gnomesword remembered meeting guys who were able to solve it
<ajmitch> yes, autofoo & m4 hackage needed
<pirast> ajmitch, hehe you are right ^^
<pirast>  there is insufficient m4 support to detect LUCENE_LIBS in configure
<pirast> ajmitch, do you know the irc nick of the debian developer?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> 13:11 <raphink> [ven sep 29 2006]  [13:48:10]  <glasseyes>        you add the acx_clucene.m4 to where it has m4 files
<ajmitch> 13:11 <ajmitch> though @LUCENE_LIBS@ is still all throughout the makefiles
<ajmitch> 13:11 <raphink> [ven sep 29 2006]  [13:48:26]  <glasseyes>        then add ACX_CLUCENE() to configure.in
<ajmitch> 13:11 <raphink> [ven sep 29 2006]  [13:48:51]  <glasseyes>        and CLUCENE_LIBS is now the variable (and CLUCENE_CFLAGS)
<ajmitch> 13:11 <raphink> [ven sep 29 2006]  [13:49:41]  <glasseyes>        that adds a --with-clucene option and you have to do e.g. --with-clucene=/usr
<ajmitch> glasseyes is
<pirast> thanks, ill try
<ajmitch> I'll give up working on it if you're wanting to fix it
<pirast> ajmitch, wow, you are working on it currently, too?
<pirast> ajmitch, whats your current state?
<ajmitch> I was, but I'll go back to other stuff now
<pirast> ajmitch, I am VERY sorry.. :-(
<pirast> really..
<pirast> i'd like to fix it because i then can practise a little bit.. im a total beginner
<pirast> but it is possible that i fail...
<ajmitch> then do it
<pirast> ajmitch, thanks.. sorry again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66035 in meta-kde (main) "Printer duplex setting in "System Settings" has no effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66035
<pirast> ajmitch, any clue where I can get acx_clucene.m4?
<ajmitch> libsword source, in a patch
<pirast> ajmitch, lol thats a funny situation.. you know everything and i try to fix it :-(
<pirast> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66036 in Ubuntu "ps/2 mouse/keyboard fail edgy Oct 11 i386 build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66036
<pirast> ajmitch, would you mind doing it? i really have no clue how to get it working.. thanks for being that patient..
<pirast> im in bed now.. night ;-)
<ajmitch> heh ok
<secretlondon> night pirast
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66037 in banshee (universe) "Fails to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66039 in firefox (main) "live bookmarks not getting bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66040 in adept (main) "No text on toolbar buttons" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66041 in kdebase (main) "Storage devices on kicker system menu points to /media instead of media:/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66042 in apt-proxy (universe) "apt-proxy crashes when accessed from localhost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66043 in mimms (universe) "Time function does not work, fixed in upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66043
<jonh_wendell> somebody here?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66044 in agave (universe) "icon cache not updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66044
* Hobbsee fixes that bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66045 in gxine (main) "video flickers " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66046 in xine-ui (universe) "Audio not synced with video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66046
<Seq> has anybody had this issue before: gpg: can't connect to `/home/chris/.gnome2/seahorse-kzKeZo/S.gpg-agent': connect failed
<Seq> it is preventing me from using gpg
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66047 in Ubuntu "Shortcuts for non-keyboard characters in Gnome, as well as compose-key combinations, are undocumented" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66048 in bitmap-mule (universe) "xfonts-bitmap-mule: X fonts transition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66049 in python-imdbpy (universe) "Please remove python-imdbpy source from edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66050 in texlive-bin (universe) "symbol lookup error: pdflatex: undefined symbol: _ZN4Dict3addERK10U" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66052 in gnome-session (main) "log out doesn't show the fade out effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66053 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "Garbled splash for Edubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66051 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  Adding a previously existing user fails silently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66054 in gtk+2.0 (main) "GTKFilChoser Does not Show Desktop and Home in a collapsed open file Window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66055 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Edgy]  TB crash on closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66056 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "No-Change upload to generate debug package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66058 in motion (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66059 in regina (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66057 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bcm43xx broadcom 4311 support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66060 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "New kernel 2.6.17-10.33 with broken modules for a soundcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66061 in xfce4-battery-plugin (main) "battery plugin crashed after returning from hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66062 in firefox (main) "Random Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66063 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy's kernel makes my computer freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66064 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66065 in Ubuntu "Everything past login screen fails to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66067 in Ubuntu "[Edgy BETA]  Boot procedure hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66066 in update-manager (main) "[edgy]  update fails with "could not calculate the upgrade"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66068 in hal (main) "New iPod nano recognized as via raid member" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66069 in tor (universe) "tor installation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66070 in sudo (main) "can't sudo shell inbuilts, e.g. cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66071 in mondo (universe) "FTBFS in edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66071
<kristog> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66072 in gnome-power-manager (main) "crash at desktop startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66073 in spfmilter (universe) "Spfmilter dies unexpectedly with SIGABRT" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66074 in aptitude (main) "unreadable processing in installation of packages " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66076 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "no eject icon for eject popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66075 in Ubuntu "Panels don't appear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66077 in f-spot (main) "When deleting untagged photo's from drive, f-spot returns to gallery tagged photo's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66078 in mono (main) "mono crash on Gnome startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66078
<ajmitch> another duplicate for beagle..
* ajmitch should clean those up
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66080 in galeon (universe) "[Edgy]  Galeon orthographical corrector stay in english" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66079 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany Font Rendering Heavily Broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66081 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org font rendering heavily broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66082 in acpi-support (main) "/etc/acpi/wireless.sh unwanted behaviours" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66083 in acpi-support (main) "isAnyWirelessPoweredOn() is wrong!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66085 in kaffeine (main) "DVD crashes Kaffeine without libdvdcss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66086 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.06.1 installer crashed in step 2 (timezone)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66084 in language-support-ku (main) "Myspell-ku is in Debian, but not yet in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66084
<Hobbsee> !info myspell-ku edgy
<ubotu> Package myspell-ku does not exist in edgy
<pepsiman> can I make bug 66001 a security vulnerability?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66001 in sysvinit "on fscheck a root shell is presented without password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66090 in grub-installer (main) "Install process fails while attempting to install GRUB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66087 in acpi-support (main) "/etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh does not use the setLEDAsusWireless function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66092 in Ubuntu "EDGY-KDE: Can't log out from KDE session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66095 in totem (main) "Totem does not draw its controls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66094 in Ubuntu "Wrong battery levels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66097 in Ubuntu "Dapper -> Edgy Upgrade via update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66097
<Kaleo> Hi guys
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66098 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt D-Bus tools missing from the packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66098
<pirast> do the [UNMETDEPS]  bugs all have to be fixed before of the rc of edgy?
<pirast> or the release of edgy?
<Hobbsee> the sooner the better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66099 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "OOPS: kernel BUG at mm/vmscan.c:606" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66099
<pirast> hobbsee yeah sure.. but its a lot of work.. really..
<pirast> and i think we have to remove some packages just because they are not compatible to newer libs :-(
<Hobbsee> we can do that
<Hobbsee> it's not *that* much work
<pirast> im not that long in bugsquad, was that the same to dapper?
* Hobbsee shoudl do some of it, as opposed to playing with python
<Hobbsee> yeah
<pirast> :-(
<pirast> but there is no way round, right? :-)
<pirast> do you remember that you fixed a bigloo build problem?
<pirast> the new version does not build in ia64 and amd64 :-(
<pirast> its bug 65786
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65786 in bigloo "amd64 and ia64 builds fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65786
<Hobbsee> they synced the newer bigloo
<pirast> hobbsee, yeah i know
<pirast> shall we subscribe ubuntu-archive to it?
<Hobbsee> pirast: no, they're not to be used for bugfixes
<Hobbsee> i dont know how to do that - i only built on i386
<Hobbsee> ie, i dont know how to fix that
<pirast> i dont know either :-(
<Hobbsee> if you've got an amd64 machine there, you might try building it localy, and see if it fails there too
<geser> Hobbsee: some unmetdeps have debdiffs attached. any chance to see them uploaded?
<pirast> i dont have one :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66100 in ubiquity (main) "[Edgy]  installer crashed at summary page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66100
<Hobbsee> geser: poitn me to them?
<pirast> wow there are 6 bug reports in debian about 64 bit and bigloo
<Hobbsee> pirast: ouch.  that's probably why
<Hobbsee> geser: if you give me them one at a time, i'll upload them now
<Hobbsee> just give me a bug #
<geser> Hobbsee: bug 65477
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65477 in lynkeos.app "[UNMETDEPS]  lynkeos.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65477
<pirast> hobbsee, i am currently soriting out the ones which already got fixed
<Hobbsee> pirast: nice :)
<pirast> hobbsee pff :-P
<pirast> debian 390001
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 390001 in bigloo "bigloo: FTBFS on 64 bit arches: 187.number(elong.3) fail: provided [#f] , wanted [#t] " [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/390001
<pirast> debian 390357
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 390357 in bigloo "FTBFS: 64-bit specific error in tests?" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/390357
<geser> Hobbsee: bug 65421
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65421 in simpleui.bundle "[UNMETDEPS]  simpleui.bundle has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65421
<geser> Hobbsee: bug 65419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65419 in lusernet.app "[UNMETDEPS]  lusernet.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65419
<geser> Hobbsee: bug 65416
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65416 in gnumail "[UNMETDEPS]  gnumail has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65416
<geser> Hobbsee: bug 65395
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65395 in grouch.app "[UNMETDEPS]  grouch.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65395
<geser> Hobbsee: bug 65374
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65374 in gworkspace "[UNMETDEPS]  gworkspace has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65374
* Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> geser: it's helpful if you can put the bug numbers that it closes in the changelog
<geser> will do the next time. should I recreate the debdiffs?
<Hobbsee> geser: if you want to, starting at the bottom
* Hobbsee is going from the top down
<Hobbsee> pirast: definetly ouch
<pirast> hobbsee, yeah :-( but its better to have ia64 and amd64 not to build than to have nothing bigloo related to build
<matid> Hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey matid
<Hobbsee> pirast: indeed
<geser> Hobbsee: what was the format again for closes? "(Closes Malone: #bug)"?
<Hobbsee> geser: yep
<Hobbsee>   * Closes malone #65421
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65421 in simpleui.bundle "[UNMETDEPS]  simpleui.bundle has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65421
<Hobbsee> was what i put in
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66101 in gnome-app-install (main) "Usability: Shocking first choices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66102 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed while installing file system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66102
<geser> Hobbsee: bug 65371 needs an ACK for removal
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65371 in imageviewer "[UNMETDEPS] [Edgy]  Please remove imageviewer (superseded by preview.app)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65371
<Hobbsee> geser: okay, i'll have to look at that one more closely
<Hobbsee> lusernet.app uploaded
<Hobbsee> gnumail done
* Hobbsee waits
<Hobbsee> it's running configure to build the source.  annoying thing.
<geser> Hobbsee: bug 65329 has a debdiff with a closes entry now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65329 in gnustep-dl2 "[UNMETDEPS]  gnustep-dl2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65329
<Hobbsee> geser: gah.  i'd almost gotten thru them all :P
<Hobbsee> geser: looking at that removal now
<Hobbsee> Debian #354785
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 354785 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: RM: imageviewer -- unmaintained, FTBFS, other alternative exists" [Normal,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/354785
<Hobbsee> geser: why is libgnustep-base1.13 in the deps anyway?
<Hobbsee> geser: wouldnt that be pulled in by the shlibs?
* Hobbsee cant remember how to get what shlibs are of a package
<geser> Hobbsee: debdiff for bug 65366 updated
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65366 in viewpdf.app "[UNMETDEPS]  viewpdf.app has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65366
<Hobbsee> geser: updated?
<Hobbsee> oh right
<geser> add the closes entry
<Hobbsee> geser: currently i'm more interested if the libgnustep-base1.13 is pulled in by shlibs.
<geser> for the gnustep-dl2 case: I've overlooked the duplicate libgnustep-base1.13 dependency
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66104 in scim (main) "scim input freezes in various applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66104
<geser> the one from the control file can be removed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66103 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m causes bug report on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66103
<Hobbsee> geser: did you want to update your bug?
* Hobbsee is lazy
<geser> I will attach an updated debdiff
<Hobbsee> okay
* Hobbsee goes back to playing in python
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> iv'e uploaded the rest
<geser> thanks for uploading
<Hobbsee> not a problem
<Hobbsee> geser: got any more?
<geser> one more but I'm currently doing a test build of it
<Hobbsee> cool, okay :)
<Hobbsee> python is way cool :)
<Hobbsee> *has found something better than a standard calculator for when she forgets her real one*
<pirast> :-P i always wanted to try it but never found time to do..
<geser> Hobbsee: updated the debdiff for bug 65329 (removed the duplicate dependency)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65329 in gnustep-dl2 "[UNMETDEPS]  gnustep-dl2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65329
<Hobbsee> pirast: check out http://docs.python.org/tut/node5.html - the contents page of that, sometime
<Hobbsee> geser: and you have double checked that it is removed thru shlibs?
<_ion> I'd recommend Ruby as well.
<geser> Hobbsee: $ dpkg-deb -I gnustep-dl2_0.9.1-2.2ubuntu1_amd64.deb | grep Depends
<geser>  Depends: gnustep-base-runtime (>= 1.13.0), libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libgnustep-base1.13 (>= 1.13.0), libobjc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12), libpq4 (>= 8.1.4)
<_ion> It's more consistent, has closures etc.
<Hobbsee> geser: nice :)
<Hobbsee> _ion: true that.  and it's not so hard to make it compile
<Hobbsee> geser: done
<geser> thanks again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66106 in shorewall (main) "macro.AllowICMPs fails on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66106
<_ion> Additionally ruby doesn't have this ugly def function(foo), def method(self, foo) difference.
<pirast> does anyone know a howto how to make debdiffs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66108 in compiz (universe) "option above is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66110 in kdebase (main) "KDE 3.5.5 upgrade & device icons on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66107 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Placeholder Theme is a Regression (and is ugly)!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66107
<Hobbsee> pirast: you've got 2 .dsc files there?
<Hobbsee> pirast: debdiff *.dsc > foo.debdiff
<pirast> hobbsee, k thanks :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66109 in Ubuntu "Openoffice crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66109
<pirast> hobbsee, could you please apply the debdiff at bug 65461?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65461 in destar "[UNMETDEPS]  destar has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65461
<geser> pirast: Hobbsee likes to see a closes entry in the changelog
<pirast> geser, there is: * debian/control: Depends on python-quixote1 instead of quixote1 (Closes Malone #65461)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65461 in destar "[UNMETDEPS]  destar has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65461
<Hobbsee> pirast: last i knew, we're uploading to ubuntu, not debian.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's there
<Hobbsee> i reformatted it slightly, though
<Hobbsee> more of a problem was the attempt to upload to debian :P
<geser> pirast: somehow I stopped reading before the closes
<pirast> geser, lol :-)
<pirast> hobbsee, what do you mean with it exactly? what was wrong with the debdiff? :-)
<geser> pirast: unstable != edgy
<geser> pirast: destar (0.2beta-1ubuntu1) unstable; urgency=low
<pirast> geser, whups, sorry :-)
<Hobbsee> pirast: sarah@LongPointyStickOfDoom:~/Desktop$ cat destar.debdiff | grep ubuntu+destar (0.2beta-1ubuntu1) unstable; urgency=low
<Hobbsee> :P
<pirast> im a beginner ;-)
<Hobbsee> i fixed it
<Hobbsee> uploaded, thanks
<Hobbsee> it's okay
<Hobbsee> iv'e done similar
<Hobbsee> in fact, i've done teh same
<Hobbsee> or other similar, stupid things
<pirast> good to hear :-)
<Hobbsee> pirast: mark that as fix released in LP when it gets built (and accepted)
<pirast> hobbsee, k, thanks..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66111 in bluez-utils (main) "when turning on bluetooth numeric characters starts appearing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66111
<pirast> where shall i store new application icons?
<Hobbsee> pirast: hmmm?  where is this?
<pirast> hobbsee, noo, i want to make a menu entry for a package which does not have one yet..
<pirast> hobbsee, and now i have to store the icon somewhere
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<Hobbsee> check the packaging guide for that
<Hobbsee> you mean in the source, or on the users system?
<pirast> on the users system
<pirast> ill have a look at the guide
<Hobbsee> i dont remember, off hand
<pirast> np :-)
<pirast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/NoDesktopFile
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66112 in Ubuntu "Timezone/current time error in install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66112
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> pirast: if you're going to do them, please send the changes up to the respective maintainer in debian as well
<pirast> hobbsee, yeah, i planned that :-)
<Hobbsee> :)  good, just checking
<pirast> but thanks for saying.. it is very important
<pirast> yeah
<pirast> hobbsee, now i get "dpkg-source: cannot represent change to debian/Video-DVDRip.png: binary file contents changed"
<pirast> what can i do?
<Hobbsee> pirast: i'd say that you changed something outside of debian/
<Hobbsee> your only changes can be inside debian/
<pirast> hobbsee, i added a .png in the debian directory
<pirast> which is being installed via rules
<Hobbsee> weird, i'm not sure
<pirast>         install -d debian/dvdrip/usr/share/pixmaps/Video-DVDRip.png
<pirast>         install -m644 debian/Video-DVDRip.png debian/dvdrip/usr/share/pixmaps
<Hobbsee> oh wait, si there already one in there, or what?
<pirast> yeah.
<pirast> it was not in the sourcepackage
<Hobbsee> so you've added another one, or what?
<Hobbsee> er, where was it?
<pepsiman> http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2004/12/msg00061.html
<pirast> yeah, i found it in the rpm of dvdrip in mandrivia
* Hobbsee notes that she's very tired by now
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> well, there you go
<pirast> hobbsee, then go sleeping :-) thanks for the link but i think the easiest way is to convert it to xpm ;-)
<Hobbsee> is that it...right
* Hobbsee nods
* Hobbsee hasnt come across that situation before, except for merging
<_lemsx1_>         Bug #2575
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2575 in anjuta "Import Project hangs on" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2575
<_lemsx1_> the fix is very simple
<Hobbsee> _lemsx1_: is that the only fix?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66113 in Ubuntu "Many misspelled words - Kubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66113
<_lemsx1_> cat /usr/bin/anjuta_import.sh | sed 's,@PACKAGE_DATA_DIR@,/usr/share/anjuta' > /tmp/anjuta_import.sh
<Hobbsee> someone create me a  debdiff, and poke me in the mornning, of someone else hasnt already uploaded it
<_lemsx1_> Hobbsee: let me test
<Hobbsee> _lemsx1_: we cant really use that.
* Hobbsee beds
<geser> mv Hobbsee /dev/bed
<pirast> lol..
<_lemsx1_> lol
<pirast> hobsee, night :-)
<pirast> and thanks
<_lemsx1_> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/bed
<_lemsx1_> lots of random dreams
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66114 in keychain (universe) "Missing dependencies : ssh-askpass" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66115 in Ubuntu "USB storage not running at top speed since Edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66116 in last-exit (universe) "Icon in notification area is not transparent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66117 in azureus (universe) "Azureus simply doesn't work..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66118 in kdelibs (main) "Printer settings in systemsettings/kcontrol don't work any more (Connect to CUPS faild)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66120 in Ubuntu "Dapper doesn't realize it's not connected to AC power when I turn the laptop on." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66121 in wireless-tools (main) "Error for wireless request "Set Power Management"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66122 in Ubuntu "boot process hangs in edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66122
<bddebian> Boo
<_lemsx1_> Far
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66123 in vpnc (universe) "vpnc creates /etc/vpnc dir with incorrect permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66124 in control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66125 in ubiquity (main) "Formatting error.  Can't install OS." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66126 in Ubuntu "Removing power when lid is closed doesn't trigger battery 'lid is closed' event" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66127 in gdm (main) "GDM sets to gnome defaults rather than Edgys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66128 in mythplugins (multiverse) "mythweb postinst fails with "Syntax error: Bad substitution"" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66129 in upstart (main) "boot process stops for 3 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66130 in Ubuntu "hangs during os intall to HD & 15%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66131 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Wrong message information under the popup notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66132 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "My webcam is not recognised anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66133 in mono (main) "mono-jit crash message popped up . . . related to beagled?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66134 in seahorse (universe) "Not happy decrypting ascii-armored files with the standard .asc extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66135 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "The icon applied by default is a .png but .svg is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66136 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "High Memory Support is not enabled by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66137 in gnome-session (main) "post-removal/install scripts keep failing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66139 in synaptic (main) "[edgy]  package list loses focus when I mark a package for deletion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66140 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel panic on Packard Bell with Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66141 in nautilus (main) "moved desktop icons are copied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66142 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash in step 6 of 6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66143 in gdm (main) "No error on "out of disk space" when loggin in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66145 in Ubuntu "black screen on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66146 in glibc (main) "restart action in init script is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66147 in readahead (main) "readahead takes very long during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66148 in firefox (main) "Random Firefox Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66149 in samba (main) ""Can't become connected user" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66150 in Ubuntu "Genius VideoCam Express webcam " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66151 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "System crash when trying to revert from gtk-qt engine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66152 in beagle (main) "beagled crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66153 in foomatic-gui (universe) "Crashes immediately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66154 in hwdb-client (main) "why is this app not in the installer?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66156 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does not mix hebrew and other characters properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66157 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "unresponsive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66158 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft Beta - About Me dialog in Preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66159 in Ubuntu "Some Hebrew-related font missing for Konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66160 in slab (universe) "Crash all by itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66161 in sqlite3 (main) "mutli-column primary key causes segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66162 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66163 in Ubuntu "When I select Turkish F during install, that makes my xorg.conf wrong." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66164 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft Beta - Icon in "Cancel" "Ok" Buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66164
<pirast> ajmitch, how far did you get with the gnomesword bug? :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66165 in kdelibs (main) "Cannot logout of KDE" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66166 in ubiquity (main) "Install crashes (and automatic bug report too...)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66167 in ubiquity (main) "crash after loading scsi cdrom by installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66169 in ktorrent (main) "FTBFS: ktorrent 2.0.3 on ppc" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66170 in Ubuntu "Using UUID in /etc/fstab causes long delay on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66171 in Ubuntu "90% of all running desktop programs crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66173 in upgrade-system (universe) "Bad sentence:  "...cannot be canceled at any time later"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66172 in keymapper (main) "No man page included and docs unsufficient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66174 in showfsck (universe) "Man page is incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66175 in upgrade-system (universe) "Usage problems in install partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66176 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Spontaneous disconnect/reconnect from network every 3-10 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66176
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-15
<pirast> whats the best practice for bug reports with .debdiffs? subscribing ubuntu-archive?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66177 in rhythmbox (main) "[Edgy]  Rhythmbox crash while adding podcast feed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66178 in update-manager (main) "Update worked, until enable 3d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66180 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhytmbox freezes randomly when playing mp3 files." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66179 in anjuta (universe) "Bug in About Window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66181 in update-manager (main) "[Edgy]  update-manager displays 'k/s'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66182 in texmaker (universe) "Bad default for the "companion applications"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66183 in firefox (main) "address bar combobox does not work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66184 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "vfat fs corruption on USB attached drive with Kubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66185 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "Changing orage time zone crashes xfce-mcs-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66186 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "e1000 module causes X60s screen not to power on after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66187 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "pmouse.c loses sync, USB optical mouse becomes paperweight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66187
<ausimage> Hello I am trying to get help with bug 58682. I really need a resolution to this before I attempt to upgrade my main box.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "[Edgy]  Consistent Crash while query plugins with Java Script" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66188 in gnome-session (main) "Big memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66189 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel cannot run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66190 in eclipse (universe) "[Edgy]  Eclipse wont build unmet depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66191 in geany (universe) "Not a bug - is it possible to upgrade to Geany 0.9 for Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66192 in iptables (main) "iptables from Ubuntu 6.10  is not able to properly process icmp  policies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66193 in xfce4 (universe) "Choosing Kubuntu Human icon theme crashes xfce4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66194 in nethack (universe) "crashes to desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66194
<pirast> hi hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> hey pirast
<pirast> could you have a look at the debdiff in bug 65617?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65617 in dvdrip "[DEBDIFF]  no menu item for dvdrip" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65617
<pirast> thanks :-)
<pirast> (at the bottom)
<pirast> bah. because of debian chaning the names of firefox and thunderbird we have big problems for edgy..
<pirast> the only enigmail package that works without thunderbird is already changed to icedove :-(
<pirast> night
<Hobbsee> pirast: poke me when i come home again or something?  it's time for work
<pirast> hobbsee, lol k
<pirast> i dont know in which timezone you live.. here it is 04:15 at night..
<pirast> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66195 in zip (main) "Was compressing a file, and it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66196 in devede (multiverse) "DeVeDe package needs vcdimager as a dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66197 in telak (universe) "graphic is not displayed on desktop after parsing conf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66198 in kdebase (main) "kicker dies after login with 3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66198
<andresmujica> hey i've just reported that bug!!
<andresmujica> nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66199 in firefox (main) ""Choose Helper Application" dialogue doesn't offer access to /usr/bin/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66200 in gphoto2 (universe) "application cannot update port settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66201 in banshee (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66203 in Ubuntu "Edgy web repository overrides local repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66205 in scim-bridge (universe) "UVFe for scim-bridge from 0.2.7 to 0.4.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66207 in iproute (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66208 in iputils (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66209 in net-tools (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66210 in Ubuntu "Integrated SoundMAX AD1980 occasionally gets index 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66211 in straw (universe) "new Python policy" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66212 in wpasupplicant (main) "FTBFS in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66213 in ubiquity (main) "Grub failed to load in hda0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66214 in ubiquity (main) "Installation of daily build 10/14 fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66215 in kde-guidance (main) "[Edgy beta]  KDE screen power saving settings aren't reloaded after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66216 in upgrade-system (universe) "Update from Dapper to Edgy fails because of hplip-ppds ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66217 in libsdl1.2 (main) "The function  X11_KeyToUnicode is missing in libsdl in Edgy ( dapper ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66218 in kopete (main) "Can't use my webcam in Kopete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66219 in gnome-common (main) "[Edgy beta]  problem in gnome-autogen.sh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66220 in Ubuntu "ubuntu edgy hd-media image couldn't mount iso file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66221 in vlc (universe) "no wxwidget interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66221
<cypher1_> i am trying to triage a bug..how can one make sure that a package installation has no problems ?
<cypher1_> package installation had no problems.. is there any command to verify
<geser> bug number?
<cypher1_> geser, 66221
<cypher1_> no wxwidget interface for vlc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66222 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel segfault/crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66222
<geser> cypher1_: did you test a fresh install?
<cypher1_> geser, i did not report..i am trying triage
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66223 in language-pack-gnome-eo (main) "Wrong usage of infitive case instead of imperative case in verbs - almost everywhere!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66223
<geser> cypher1_: I know.
<cypher1_> geser, i have not reproduced since i am on dapper while the report is on edgy
<cypher1_> i have now asked for "dpkg --list libwxgtk* and dpkg --list vlc" outputs.. i hope this provides some hints right ?
<geser> we will see
<geser> the bug may be edgy specific
<cypher1_> yes true
<geser> as the bug reporter mentioned an update of his edgy system the bug may be introduced during this update and not appear in fresh installs
<cypher1_> yes exactly what i was thinking when i read it again
<cypher1_> i hope that will be clear from dpkg outputs right ?
<cypher1_> or is there any other commands to check sanity of a package installation ?
<geser> the output of dpkg will tell you if the packages are correctly installed
<cypher1_> yes
<cypher1_> thanks geser gtg
<cypher1_> catch you all later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66225 in Ubuntu "I/O error when i try to mount Sony Ericsson m600 as usb massstorage device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66225
<xav> oh crap
<xav> I marked a bug as a duplicate, but I'm not sure it is
<xav> bug 66226
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66226 in nautilus "100% cpu usage when previewing videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66226
<xav> bug 56786
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56786 in nautilus "Nautilus uses 100% CPU when trying to create thumbnails" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56786
<xav> what do you think?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66226 in nautilus (main) "100% cpu usage when previewing videos" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66227 in Ubuntu "Sound doesn't work on Apple PowerBook Titanium IV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66228 in Ubuntu "Resuming system doesn't work on Apple PowerBook Titanium IV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66229 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66230 in metacity (main) "[Edgy]  Can't print screen when applet/menu down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66231 in scim-tables (universe) "Mistakes in scim-tables strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66232 in kdepim (main) "High cpu load with newest KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66232
<pirast> hobbsee, hi again :-)
<Hobbsee> hey pirast
<pirast> nah? back from work? :-)
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<geser> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey geser
<geser> Hobbsee: could you please add an ACK to bug 65417?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65417 in mknfonts.tool "[UNMETDEPS] [Sync Request]  mknfonts.tool (0.5-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65417
<matid> Hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey matid
* Hobbsee is dealing with her wireless
<Hobbsee> well, attempting to
<matid> In my case having no wireless means having less problems ;)
* gnomefreak will trade eclipse for wireless :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66233 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66234 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Edgy artwork reverted to Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66234
<pirast> Hobbsee, I have a atheros chip, too and no problems..
<Hobbsee> pirast: edgy?
<pirast> Hobbsee, yeah
<pirast> But I last updated it yesterday
<pirast> and I use NM, too..
* Hobbsee wonders what she's killed now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66235 in alacarte (main) "Weird icon allocation of Scribus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66235
<pirast> hobbsee, i looked and a dist-upgrade does not want to modprobe anything wlan or kernel related..
<Hobbsee> pirast: ahh...great.  why not?
<pirast> sorry..
<pirast> -modprobe
<pirast> +install
<pirast> :-)
<pirast> are your ath modules modprobed?
<pirast> hobbsee, for me lspci | grep ath look like this
<GNAM> stop developing, time of MOTOGP
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66236 in totem (main) "Totem crashes after opening an asx stream from the webbrowser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66236
<pirast> hobbsee, http://pastebin.ca/203771
<Hobbsee_> pirast: weird.  what did you just say?
* Hobbsee_ started up NetworkManager again, and it found the interface.  very weird.
<pirast> hobbsee_ i asked what lspci | grep ath said ;-) and posted my output to  http://pastebin.ca/203771
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> pirast: lspci still had it
<pirast> hobbsee, but now it works?
<Hobbsee> pirast: that's waht i'm talking from :)
<Hobbsee> pirast: well, to be fair, that's how i'm making the ssh work, to where i'm talking from
<pirast> ok nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66237 in xserver-xgl (universe) "at sistem bootup, this crash occurred" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66238 in util-linux (main) "rev doesn't expect input in current locale's charset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66239 in hal (main) "Patch to add HAL FDI info for MPMan MP-Ki 128" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66239
<cypher1_> Hobbsee, hi
<Hobbsee> hey cypher1_
<cypher1_> :)
<cypher1_> you work on sundays also ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i work most days of the week :(
<Hobbsee> or go to uni, or both
<cypher1_> ok
<cypher1_> part time job ?
<cypher1_> aussie right ?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and yeah
<cypher1_> :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66241 in gnomebaker (universe) "Crash after burn is complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66241
<gnomefreak> ok i changed build-depends on a package and built it already what do i need to do now to test it (right now apt-get build-dep is still erroring on that package that i changed
<geser> gnomefreak: do you try it to build with pbuilder or without?
<gnomefreak> without
<gnomefreak> my pbuilder = dapper i need this on edgy
<geser> what exactly want you to test?
<gnomefreak> eclipse
<gnomefreak> there was a build-dep 2 times a >= nad a << and edgys didnt fit into that so i dropped the << one
<geser> and you want to test if it still works or if it builds in edgy?
<gnomefreak> geser: i want to see if i can grab the build-deps without issues
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66242 in linsmith (universe) "crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66242
<geser> ah, call apt-get install with all the build-depends from your updated control file
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66243 in Ubuntu "Export as xhtml etc. broken in openoffice on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66243
<geser> perhaps /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends from pbuilder can also be helpful
<gnomefreak> how?
<gnomefreak> i dotn have edgy pbuilder
<gnomefreak> dont
<geser> you don't need one for this
<geser> you need an edgy environment from which you can call this script (it's used by pbuilder to fetch the build-depends)
<gnomefreak> it just said concidering lib... than trying lib....  is this good?
<geser> as long as it doesn't abort with an error, yes
<geser> at the end it will install the needed packages
<gnomefreak> ok ill wait for it to finish than i will go back and change the rest of the files
<geser> abort it if you don't want the build-depends installed
<gnomefreak> i will when it gets there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66244 in Ubuntu "Please sync mclibs 2005.dfsg-2 from Debian Sid (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66245 in Ubuntu "either screen ou mouse is frozen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66245
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> try this again :)
<cypher1_> while triaging should i assign defect to myself ?
<gnomefreak> cypher1_:only if you are going to fix it
<cypher1_> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66248 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "no drive icons, Home folders pop up instead" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66248
<gnomefreak> this is beginning to piss me off
<shining> what?
<gnomefreak> eclipse
<gnomefreak> i fixed the lib i set out to fix now one lib depends on others so i added the others as (>= 1.8) since edgy uses 1.8.0.5-4.2 and still failing but the lib depends on = 1.8.0.5-4.2 not >= so back to try and fix this again
<shining> wow, I didn't understand anything :)
<shining> anyway
<shining> why are you rebuilding eclipse in the first place?
<gnomefreak> shining: it wont build on edgy :)
<gnomefreak> depnds are screwed up hence why im changing them ;)
<shining> ok but why are you building it?
<gnomefreak> shining: i like building eclipse
<gnomefreak> plus fix a bug is always good
<shining> the problem with build depends ?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<shining> which number is it already?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66249 in nautilus (main) "listing a large folder very slow on vfat partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66249
<gnomefreak> shining: what number is what?
<shining> I thought you made a report
<gnomefreak> bug report yes
<gnomefreak> bug 66190
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66190 in eclipse "[Edgy]  Eclipse wont build unmet depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66190
<shining> ah yep
<gnomefreak> i fixed the error given
<shining> the bug that's annoying me in eclipse is bug 31889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31889 in eclipse "Cannot start eclipse: libswt-mozilla-gtk-3139.so: undefined symbol: NS_InitEmbedding" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31889
<shining> it doesn't work with gij :p only with sun jre
<gnomefreak> you need that -dev file
<gnomefreak> libswt-mozilla-gtk-dev
<gnomefreak> but the depends dont mention that :(
<shining> oh really? that's odd, why would you need a dev file
<gnomefreak> seeing as ive had my head up eclipses butt for 24 hours
<shining> dev file should only be needed at build time, not runtime
<gnomefreak> shining: dont knwo but .so are normally in -dev packages
<shining> and why isn't it mentionned in the bug report?
<shining> I don't think so
<shining> hmm
<gnomefreak> most from what ive seen the .so is in the -dev packages but with java it might be included in sun where the ubuntu version might not
<shining> anyway, I don't see any libswt-mozilla-gtk-dev packages
<shining> and it doesn't say the .so file is missing
<shining> but that there is an undefined symbol
<gnomefreak> ah i see that now
<shining> doko is a maintainer of this package?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66250 in ocamlnet (universe) "Should be rebuilt against pcre" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66250
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> kind of
<gnomefreak> Maintainer: Debian Java Maintainers <pkg-java-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<gnomefreak> but doko is listed as an uploader so im guessing he made latest changes
<gnomefreak> doko is listed as creator
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66251 in kubuntu-meta (main) "whishlist/feature request. dd_rescue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66251
<shining> the changelog seems fscked up
<shining> with the debian sync
<shining> "please recheck with current packages (2006-03-22)"
<shining> I can't see what happened between the date of the report and this one
<shining> the bug already has been fixed in this period
<shining> and then it came back 6 months later
<gnomefreak> from my change log its fixed in edgy
<shining> hm?
<gnomefreak> Closes: #352184. * debian/patches/eclipse-libswt-xulrunner.dpatch: New file. * debian/control.in: libswt3.1-gtk-java: Make
<gnomefreak> thats from the eclipse change log
<gnomefreak> that was done on aug. 15 2006
<shining> so that's what made the bug come back maybe
<gnomefreak> it seems like it\
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> looks like it was changed on aug 13th than again on aug 17th
<shining> last change is 15th for me
<gnomefreak> dapper?
<shining> * Synchronize with Debian experimental. by doko in edgy
<gnomefreak> yes the 15th is last
<gnomefreak> up until mine but mine wont be uploaded if it is goign to be i have alot more work on it
<gnomefreak> the 13th was all the changes sorry was looking at something else
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66252 in Ubuntu "Constant noise on right channel (snd_via82xx) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66254 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Nautilus does not recognize empty cd, then wait forever" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66255 in linux-meta (main) "no keyboard after suspend on ti powerbook G4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66255
<gnomefreak> shining: if you look in debian there is a file libswt3.1-gtk-gjc.install  so it should install it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66253 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Missing header in linux-libc-dev causes FTBFS in klibc on ia64" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66256 in Ubuntu "Installing 6.10 beta on Intel Mac mini fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66257 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  Screen blanks when watching movies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66257
<gnomefreak> i found the patch that was applied
* gnomefreak goes to laydown for a while and stop thinking 
<pirast> hobbsee, could you now have a look at bug 65617?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65617 in dvdrip "[DEBDIFF]  no menu item for dvdrip" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66258 in gnomebaker (universe) "with two cd/dvd devices gnomebaker confuse my burner." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66259 in ubiquity (main) "Error when trying to install Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66260 in udev (main) "Daily (15-okt) Alternate AMD64 Kubuntu Install fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66262 in edgy-gdm-themes (main) "Human login screen doesn't specify a font size for the input field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66263 in ksynaptics (universe) "Qsynaptics Does Not Restore State Upon Reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66263
<coyctecm> there is wierd problem in kde 3.5.5 in dapper
<coyctecm> I actually installed kde today and noticed this too
<coyctecm> usb sticks doesn't mount
<coyctecm> with this kde "what do you want to do" - dialog
<coyctecm> there is also posts in forums about this
<coyctecm> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=9898.0
<coyctecm> there is one
<coyctecm> cd:s etc mounts ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66247 in Ubuntu "Irda, DVD, TV-out, don't see ubuntu." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66247
<coyctecm> actually bug i'm talking a bout is here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/65662
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65662 in kdebase "Not possible to mount USB stick after upgrading to kde-3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66264 in amarok (main) "Amarok Script "formatconverter" crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66267 in Ubuntu "Strange IO-problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66265 in amarok (main) "[Edgy beta]  Amarok lyric script doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66266 in acpi (main) "must unload, reload ipw3945 module after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66269 in bittornado (main) "bittornado: failed with an error overnight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66270 in firefox (main) "Add si (Sinhala) to the list of locales requiring Pango" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66271 in blender (universe) "blender 2.41 lib tiff problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66271
<crimsun> bug 35717
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35717 in linux-source-2.6.15 "'Master' needs to be exchanged with 'PCM' in order for volume hotkeys to work" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66272 in mc (universe) "artifacts in display while in virtual terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66273 in dirvish (universe) "dirvish-expire never expires any backups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66274 in dpkg (main) "dpkg man pages does not document verbose mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66275 in network-manager (main) "Umlauts in password get counted as 2 characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66276 in gmail-notify (universe) "no proxy support in gmail-notify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66277 in gnome-power-manager (main) "After sleep or hibernation the DPMS settings go nuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66278 in grub (main) "update-grub: savedefault can cause problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66278
<GNAM> 10 days to edgy!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66279 in dietlibc (universe) "dietlibc-dev: putenv implementation is buggy (effects setenv and unsetenv, too)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66280 in hpijs (universe) "hpijs: Fails to print black 100% on HP DeskJet 5150 printer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66281 in compiz (universe) "compiz very slow on i945 (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66282 in Ubuntu "edgy beta dvd install on mac mini fails (with me)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66282
<cbx33> anyone know of a bug with the nvidia beta driver and the current generic kernel?
<cbx33> mymodule refuses to load
<cbx33> I'll understand if you guys say no to support for beta driver ;)
<cbx33> it was working fine before the last kernel update
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66283 in openoffice.org (main) "[Edgy]  OpenOffice.org desktop menu not translated" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66284 in kdepim (main) "kpilot did not sync in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66285 in ecawave (universe) "Crashes when trying to save new file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66286 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Buttons control headphone on Intel HDA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66287 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "fglrx freeze machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66288 in uswsusp (universe) "s2ram is missing?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66289 in Ubuntu "[edgy] Xorg crashs when using luminosity functions keys of my laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66290 in Ubuntu "Extra spaces when copy-pasting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66291 in gajim (universe) "Small error in gajim.desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66292 in sylpheed (universe) "Please bump sylpheed to 2.2.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66293 in xine-lib (main) "fails to play some flac files" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66294 in hubackup (universe) "Rewritable DVDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66295 in kdeaccessibility (main) "inaccurate documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66296 in ubiquity (main) "installation bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66298 in lm-sensors (main) "Wrong CPU temperature shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66297 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "direct rendering does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66299 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[edgy]  Need acpi=force to get working suspend and power down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66300 in kphone (universe) "No icon in menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66300
<pirast> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66301 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "reiserfs / only readonly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66303 in fwbuilder (universe) "Crash in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66302 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "madwifi not work good in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66304 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Audio Problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66304
<ssam> i am trying to add an upstream bug report (freedesktop 8095) to ubuntu bug 58373, it wont let me put 'compiz' as the product, am i doing something wrong?
<Ubugtu> Freedesktop bug 8095 in App/compiz "Blue Compiz for PowerPC" [Normal,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66305 in Ubuntu "Hard drive USB no mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66305
<ssam> and also debian 392453
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 392453 in compiz-gnome "compiz-gnome: BSOD on ppc/radeon" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/392453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66306 in logilab-astng (universe) "After updating to 6.10, dpkg-configure fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66307 in meta-kde (main) "After upgrading to KDE 3.5.5 USB pen drives doesn't mount automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66308 in sysvinit (main) "Network mounts don't get unmounted on ifdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66309 in dbus (main) "[edgy]  dbus-viewer missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66310 in traceroute-nanog (universe) "[PATCH]  Trace doesn't finish if network or host prohibited" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66311 in network-manager (main) "dissapearing wireless networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66312 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[Edgy]  The "Unsafe device removal" notification appears when I remove a CD-R/DVD-R from the drive using the drive button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66313 in kdepim (main) "Calendar does not synch with palm device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66314 in gnupg (main) "Mistake in gnupg string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66315 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[edgy]  Resume from suspend stopped working on panasonic R4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66316 in Ubuntu "FSCK run twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66316
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-08
<ubotu> New bug: #150362 in ubuntu "Gusty Beta LiveCD freezes before login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150362
<ubotu> New bug: #150363 in ubiquity (main) "Linux Mint (KDE) 3.0 installer crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150363
<ubotu> New bug: #150365 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "CompizConfig: Impossible to switch ALT+Button2 and ALT+Button3 for Resize window and Window Menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150365
<ubotu> New bug: #150366 in firefox (main) "Harddisk corruption after opening large image in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150366
<ubotu> New bug: #150368 in ubuntu "With my ATI Radeon 9600, after a few minutes my games crash but not my computer, i can speak with my friends on Mumble." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150368
<ubotu> New bug: #150369 in ubuntu "MP3 player disconnects itself when accessed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150369
<ubotu> New bug: #150370 in ubuntu "xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.7.195-1ubuntu1 causes blank screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150370
<ubotu> New bug: #147569 in pgadmin3 (universe) "Please update pgadmin3 from upstream (dup-of: 90120)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147569
<ubotu> New bug: #150373 in file-roller (main) "creating a 7zip gives error in Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150373
<ubotu> New bug: #150374 in ubuntu "Request ledgersmb get added to the repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150374
<ubotu> New bug: #150376 in dolphin (main) "can't browse arbitrary samba shares etc in dolphin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150376
<ubotu> New bug: #150378 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150378
<ubotu> New bug: #150379 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus built-in search doesn't work if tracker is disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150379
<ubotu> New bug: #150380 in vlc (universe) "vlc's "Open File" dialog doesn't handle drag and drop correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150380
<ubotu> New bug: #150382 in ubuntu "ubuntu_bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150382
<ubotu> New bug: #150381 in ubuntu "i810 X crashes after suspend after S-video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150381
<ubotu> New bug: #150384 in ubuntu "xorg-driver-fglrx 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-13.6 (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150384
<ubotu> New bug: #150385 in ubuntu "Before you release another edition of Ubuntu please correct the bugs already in 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150385
<paran> that last bug whas funny reading:
<paran> I AM TIRED OF CONNECTING MANY FORUMS AND YOUR OWN LAUNCHPAD QUESTION WHEN I GET NO SOLUTION. DO YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING?????
<paran> THIS IS VERY FRUSTRATING AND NEEDS TO BE CORRECTED. IT IS UNETHICAL TO RELEASE ANOTHER BUGGY VERSION WITHOUT FIRST CORRECTING THE OLDER ONE.
<ubotu> New bug: #150386 in alsa-lib (main) "dmix not enabled for USB devices plugged in at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150386
<ubotu> New bug: #150388 in kdebase (main) "Cannot switch keyboard layout in KDE after upgrade from Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150388
<ubotu> New bug: #150392 in ubuntu "Strange wireless issue." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150392
<ubotu> New bug: #150394 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox plays first song on list when done with play queue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150394
<ubotu> New bug: #150395 in ltsp (main) "package ltsp-server-standalone 5.0.38 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150395
<ubotu> New bug: #150396 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyGILState_Ensure()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150396
<ubotu> New bug: #150397 in gnome-panel (main) "visible panel again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150397
<ubotu> New bug: #150398 in ubuntu "package libshp1 None failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150398
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #150399 in kdebase (main) ""Create new >Link to > Hard disk device" doen't work with UUIDs/LABELs in fstab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150399
<ubotu> New bug: #150400 in kubuntu-meta (main) "NTFS mount method in Kubuntu "System Settings" is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150400
<ubotu> New bug: #150402 in epiphany-browser (main) "Filter G crashes on update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150402
<ubotu> New bug: #150404 in update-manager (main) "problem with gutsy distribution upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150404
<ubotu> New bug: #150405 in xmms-jack (universe) "0.19 is the latest version, package only contains 0.16" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150405
<ubotu> New bug: #150406 in firefox (main) "he package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150406
<ubotu> New bug: #150407 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QComboBox::insertItems()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150407
<ScottK> Slightly late ... Bah.
<ubotu> New bug: #150410 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Guststy installer: Intel 915 video bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150410
<ubotu> New bug: #150411 in kdebase (main) "KArm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150411
<ubotu> New bug: #147267 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147267
<ubotu> New bug: #150413 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-image-xen 2.6.22.13.19 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150413
<ubotu> New bug: #150414 in ubuntu "package linux-image-rt 2.6.22.13.19 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150414
<ubotu> New bug: #150416 in ubuntu "package ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64 0.0.1-2ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150416
<ubotu> New bug: #150419 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client fails with "debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Passthrough"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150419
<ubotu> New bug: #150420 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-granparadiso freeze while navigating in google reader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150420
<ubotu> New bug: #150421 in ubuntu "Need to simplify graphics and screen options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150421
<ubotu> New bug: #150423 in ubuntu "Mp3 no longer are playable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150423
<ubotu> New bug: #150425 in gnomesword (universe) "launching personal notes crashes gnomesword" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150425
<ubotu> New bug: #150428 in pidgin (main) "pidgin text input box moves on text input (Gutsy Beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150428
<ubotu> New bug: #150432 in gnome-keyring (main) "gnome-keyring-daemon does not survive suspend/resume." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150432
<ubotu> New bug: #150433 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  compiz: I can't move or resize windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150433
<ubotu> New bug: #150434 in synaptic (main) "synaptic/apt-get/Add/Remove errors on Gutsy Beta LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150434
<ubotu> New bug: #150435 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[gutsy] mozilla-thunderbird cannot connect smtp server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150435
<ubotu> New bug: #150439 in ubuntu "USB memory stick does not work even after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150439
<ubotu> New bug: #150440 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  compiz with kde-window-decorator crash when disable/enable "show icons on desktop"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150440
<ubotu> New bug: #150443 in compiz (main) "Compiz in Gutsy Beta: No workspace switching with mousewheel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150443
<ubotu> New bug: #150446 in ubuntu "NFSv4 not mounted at boot after crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150446
<ubotu> New bug: #150447 in ubuntu "evolution file name attachment problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150447
<ubotu> New bug: #150448 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150448
<ubotu> New bug: #150453 in kdenlive (universe) "kdenlive update to 0.6svn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150453
<ubotu> New bug: #150457 in scim (main) "SCIM entry hangs oowriter on main display, not "switch user" display " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150457
<ubotu> New bug: #150460 in ubuntu "Login fails, failsafe login fails, gconf doesn't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150460
<ubotu> New bug: #150461 in smarty-gettext (universe) "smarty-gettext installs plugins to the wrong location" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150461
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #150463 in ubuntu "Gutsy Beta: wired network works with Live CD but does not work after installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150463
<ubotu> New bug: #150466 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Impossible to choose keyboard settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150466
<ubotu> New bug: #150467 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Displayconfig does not detect the screen resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150467
<ubotu> New bug: #150468 in compiz (main) "Gutsy Beta crashes randomly on Dell D810" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150468
<ubotu> New bug: #150469 in openafs (universe) "openafs gives segfault on kernel 2.6.22-13" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150469
<ubotu> New bug: #150471 in nautilus (main) "[Gutsy]  high processor activity after logging out and then logging in again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150471
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #150473 in ubuntu "Kernel Oops! When using Adept Updater, and other apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150473
<highvoltage> hi. bug 6765 references xfree86, but that's not supported anymore, is it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6765 in debian "xfree86: material under GLX Public License and SGI Free Software License B is not DFSG-free" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6765
<highvoltage> afaik Ubuntu has been using xorg since at least Dapper.
<RAOF> Has Ubuntu *ever* used xfree86?  I can't remember it in Hoary (but that's some time ago :)
<highvoltage> I think Warty used Xfree86
<ubotu> New bug: #150474 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  lenovo 3000 C200 laptop brightness hotkeys no longer work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150474
<ubotu> New bug: #150475 in gnome-control-center (main) "Unable to change mouse pointer in gnome-appearance-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150475
<ubotu> New bug: #150476 in debtags (main) "autopkgtest gutsy debtags: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150476
<ubotu> New bug: #150454 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150454
<ubotu> New bug: #150478 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  no taskbar displayed when desktop effects are turned on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150478
<ubotu> New bug: #150479 in pybliographer (universe) "the search window doesn't open sometime" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150479
<ubotu> New bug: #150481 in gnome-utils (main) "[gutsy]  gnome-screenshot should have more timeout with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150481
<ubotu> New bug: #150482 in ubuntu "Clean install isn't working on Dell's D630" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150482
<ubotu> New bug: #150484 in batik (multiverse) "missing binary packages for batik" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150484
<ubotu> New bug: #150485 in stardict (universe) "Stardict crashes with a glib error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150485
<ubotu> New bug: #150487 in scribus-template (universe) "Package should depend on scribus or scribus-ng" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150487
<ubotu> New bug: #150489 in gnome-applets (main) "Volume control jumps around with mousewheel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150489
<ubotu> New bug: #150490 in bittornado (main) "[Sync request]  Sync bittornado and bittornado-gui (0.3.18-4) from Debian unstable (main) for Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150490
<ubotu> New bug: #150492 in lightning-extension-locales (universe) "0.5-0ubuntu1 revision failed to upload" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150492
<kagou> Hi
<dholbach> thekorn: nice work on pylpbugs/bughelper - can you add changelog entries next time again? :)
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll pretend you'd done some :)
<thekorn> dholbach, haha, yes will do so
<thekorn> will prepare one for bug 139134
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139134 in bughelper "RFE: support Boolean operations in lastcomment " [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139134
<dholbach> thekorn: wait until I committed my changes back
<ubotu> New bug: #150500 in ubuntu "update-manager fails upgrading feisty to gutsy, Python "import os" is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150500
<dholbach> else we'll get conflicts in debian/changelog
<thekorn> ok
<dholbach> done
<thekorn> dholbach, patch from 139134 is already commited, will change the bug status
<dholbach> thekorn: ok great
<thekorn> this looks nice: "-- Markus Korn <daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 08 Oct 2007 11:41:41 +0200"
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<thekorn> thank you!
<ubotu> New bug: #150503 in firefox (main) "firefox ubuntu package search points to feisty - should be gutsy" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150503
<dholbach> thekorn: sorry :-/
<dholbach> <- moron
<thekorn> pfff
<ubotu> New bug: #150504 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes when removing local folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150504
<ubotu> New bug: #150506 in compiz (main) "Firefox covers top panel when maximised, sometimes goes under the panel." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150506
<ubotu> New bug: #150508 in ubuntu "search option in the open dialog doesnot work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150508
<ubotu> New bug: #150510 in nautilus (main) "Image propertis are loading infinitely long" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150510
<ubotu> New bug: #150513 in ubuntu "Terminal window black when maximized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150513
<ubotu> New bug: #150514 in ubuntu "New kernel does not support bluetooth on ThinkPad T41" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150514
<ubotu> New bug: #150516 in ubuntu "job for canon pixma ip3000 disappears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150516
<ubotu> New bug: #150515 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "et131x causing ksoftirqd to eat up cpu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150515
<ubotu> New bug: #150517 in evince (main) "evince doesn't send print job" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150517
<thekorn> dholbach, added a patch to bug 137433 - this time with a changelog entry ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137433 in python-launchpad-bugs "RFE: add bug.affects attribute" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137433
<dholbach> neat-p
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded
<dholbach> thekorn: let's hope we'll be able to add something like that to -text soon :)
<dholbach> but maybe not for hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #150525 in ubuntu "Hibernation don't work on HP NX7000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150525
<ubotu> New bug: #150527 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150527
<ubotu> New bug: #150528 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy upgrade path from feisty fails (update-manager)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150528
<ubotu> New bug: #150529 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox.sh: unexpected operator ()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150529
<ubotu> New bug: #150530 in gtk-doc (main) "gtk-doc makes sometimes the building failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150530
<ubotu> New bug: #150531 in ubuntu "dmraid45 not in kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150531
<ubotu> New bug: #150532 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  DBoxFE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150532
<ubotu> New bug: #150536 in kdepim (main) "status setting isn't saved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150536
<ubotu> New bug: #150539 in ubuntu "adept_manager don't start with first click " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150539
<ubotu> New bug: #150540 in hotkey-setup (main) "Volume keys on Asus F3jm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150540
<ubotu> New bug: #150543 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 Beta hangs on wake up from suspend to disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150543
<ubotu> New bug: #150546 in pidgin (main) "Wrong Buddy Information in Buddy List" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150546
<ubotu> New bug: #150547 in gnome-session (main) "no sound on logout - followup of bug 129029" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150547
<ubotu> New bug: #150549 in ubuntu "no "offline folders" " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150549
<ubotu> New bug: #150550 in bacula (universe) "package bacula-console None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/bacula-console.list]  failed to install/upgrade: fork failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150550
<ubotu> New bug: #150553 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Can't extend desktop onto second monitor, Radeon Mobility X700, Acer Aspire 3023" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150553
<ubotu> New bug: #150555 in kdepim (main) "headline,sender, date doesn't fill the full panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150555
<ubotu> New bug: #150556 in gedit (main) "Problem with spaces when printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150556
<ubotu> New bug: #150472 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_layout_line_get_pixel_extents()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150472
<ubotu> New bug: #150464 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150464
<ubotu> New bug: #150465 in file-roller "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150465
<ubotu> New bug: #150455 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150455
<ubotu> New bug: #150557 in ubuntu "Multiple driver issues with MSI M673X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150557
<ubotu> New bug: #150335 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150335
<ubotu> New bug: #150387 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in e_folder_exchange_bpropfind_start()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150387
<ubotu> New bug: #150558 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet crashes on quit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150558
<ubotu> New bug: #150559 in deskbar-applet (main) "[gutsy]  deskbar applet locks up during first search after startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150559
<ubotu> New bug: #150562 in gnome-control-center (main) "package capplets-data 1:2.20.0.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script morto por sinal (Interromper)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150562
<ubotu> New bug: #150564 in ubuntu "Automatic Screens ruins my display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150564
<ubotu> New bug: #150565 in gnome-control-center (main) "package gnome-control-center 1:2.20.0.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependncia - deixando desconfigurado" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150565
<ubotu> New bug: #150561 in base-files (main) "package base-files 4.0.0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: read error on stdin at conffile prompt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150561
<ubotu> New bug: #150315 in gnome-applets "invest-applet crashed with ZeroDivisionError in populate()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150315
<ubotu> New bug: #150566 in liferea (main) "[gutsy]  liferea crashes reading (probably corrupted) db" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150566
<ubotu> New bug: #150568 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu15 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150568
<ubotu> New bug: #150569 in ubuntu "GNOME keyring manager doesn't open keyring on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150569
<gnomefreak> mvo: with update-manager -d (the -c and -p flags are not needed right?
<mvo> gnomefreak: yes, with the one from feisty-updates "-d" should be fine
<gnomefreak> mvo: thought so
<gnomefreak> ty
* Hobbsee hugs mvo
* mvo hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :D
<ubotu> New bug: #150571 in thunderbird (main) "[gutsy]  thunderbird-2.0.0.x not ready for prime time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150571
<ubotu> New bug: #150574 in ubuntu "gutsy hard locks (long kernel log)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150574
<ubotu> New bug: #150575 in ubuntu "(Feisty) No sound with Wine and OSS in Counter-Strike: Source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150575
<ubotu> New bug: #150576 in fretsonfire (universe) "Error when entering option credits" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150576
<bddebian> Boo
<totalwormface> :] 
<ubotu> New bug: #147263 in upstart "init(8) manpage vague. (dup-of: 60429)" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147263
<ubotu> New bug: #150577 in dput (main) "dput needs dependency on mini-dinstall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150577
<ubotu> New bug: #150579 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice covers the whole screen and has no borders or titlebar when using compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150579
<ubotu> New bug: #150581 in gnome-terminal (main) "Gnome terminal does not authenticate 'su'  or 'sudo' using correct password. Konsole as root does." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150581
<totalwormface> o-)
<ubotu> New bug: #150289 in gnome-commander "gnome-commander crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150289
<ubotu> New bug: #150580 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145158)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150580
<ubotu> New bug: #150584 in update-manager (main) "Horizontal scrolling in update manager changelog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150584
<ubotu> New bug: #150585 in gnome-panel (main) "Report a Problem goes to a local link starting with file:///... rather than at launchpad.net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150585
<ubotu> New bug: #150589 in gnome-panel (main) "Gestion des volumes non prise en charge "Systme - Prfrences"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150589
<ubotu> New bug: #150144 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150144
<ubotu> New bug: #150582 in gnome-panel (main) "week starts on Monday rather than Sunday in calendar (dup-of: 36230)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150582
<ubotu> New bug: #150586 in gnome-panel (main) "Gestion des volumes non prise en charge "Systme - Prfrences"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150586
<ubotu> New bug: #145388 in update-notifier (main) "apt-check crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::CheckDep()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145388
<ubotu> New bug: #150587 in gammu (universe) "FreezeException for gammu 1.13.0 from sid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150587
<ubotu> New bug: #139017 in dbus (main) "update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_send_with_reply()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139017
<ubotu> New bug: #150592 in alsa-driver (main) "No Sound with RealTek HD Audio on Asus A7T (Alc882)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150592
<ubotu> New bug: #150593 in ubuntu "Alternate CD fails to install the base system (debootstrap warnings and corrupt *.deb files)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150593
<ubotu> New bug: #150594 in update-manager "The upgrade aborts now. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150594
<ubotu> New bug: #150595 in gnome-applets (main) "workpace switcher does not work with compiz workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150595
<ubotu> New bug: #150596 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Resume fails if suspending while on battery power" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150596
<ubotu> New bug: #150598 in amule (universe) "problems in visualization of download on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150598
<ubotu> New bug: #150599 in ubuntu "xubuntu powerpc daily build fails to boot on iBook G4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150599
<ubotu> New bug: #147970 in digikam (main) "Canon Powershot A510 still isn't recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147970
<ubotu> New bug: #150600 in systraq (universe) "package systraq 0.0.20070301-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150600
<ubotu> New bug: #150601 in ubuntu "nag window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150601
<Hobbsee> oookay?
<ubotu> New bug: #150605 in bind9 (main) "copyright file is incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150605
<ubotu> New bug: #150602 in kdeadmin (main) "Kcron browse problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150602
<ubotu> New bug: #150604 in ubuntu "laptop freezes on suspend-to-ram" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150604
<ubotu> New bug: #150606 in nfs-utils (main) "cant mount kerberized nfs4 shares anymore on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150606
<ubotu> New bug: #150611 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "swapper: page allocation failure. order:1 in ipv4 stack" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150611
<ubotu> New bug: #150612 in update-manager (main) "[kubuntu]  Method http has died unexpectedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150612
<thekorn>  /away
* dholbach hugs thekorn
* thekorn hugs dholbach
<thekorn> and removes xchat-gnome
<dholbach> why?
<thekorn> too much blingbling, it is confusing me
<ubotu> New bug: #150614 in gdm (main) "SU doesnt show the user, like sudo does" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150614
<ubotu> New bug: #150615 in sudo (main) "SU doesnt show the user, like sudo does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150615
<dholbach> oh ok
<ubotu> New bug: #150619 in ubuntu "wishlist: Applet for unmount removable media" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150619
<ubotu> New bug: #150620 in ubuntu "rhythmbox, when started twice, freezes the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150620
<ubotu> New bug: #150622 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "Show fast user switch only when needed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150622
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi
<ubotu> New bug: #150623 in update-notifier (main) "apt-check crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgPolicy::GetCandidateVer()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150623
<bdmurray> I've been trying to use p-l-b to set a bug's package if it has no package but ran into some trouble
<bdmurray> Do you have sample script of that at all?
<thekorn> bdmurray, not handy, but let me try to create a sample
<bdmurray> I have an error regarding line 132 of html_bug.py
<bdmurray>     return func(a, *args, **kwargs)
<bdmurray> TypeError: func() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)
<thekorn> hmm,
<thekorn> can you paste me your code?
<bdmurray> thekorn: It might be me, I had a typo.  I'm still testing
<ubotu> New bug: #150625 in texlive-lang (main) "package texlive-lang-french 2007.dfsg.1-3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150625
<ubotu> New bug: #150626 in update-manager (main) "gaim-data failed to upgrade during dist upgrade of Edubuntu to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150626
<ubotu> New bug: #150627 in ubuntu "ATI display update causes lines to form on screen in Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150627
<bdmurray> thekorn: Thanks for your help! I am all squared away now. ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, will publish an example in the wiki soon
<bdmurray> thekorn: I mean that my script works now.
<thekorn> yeah, but there might be other people looking for such kind of scripts
<thekorn> so it would be nice to have sample scripts in the wiki
<bdmurray> That is true.  I have a few others and I believe kees does too.
<ubotu> New bug: #150628 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL supercedes GDM for X server startup options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150628
<ubotu> New bug: #150631 in ubuntu "[testbug]  please ignore" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150631
<ubotu> New bug: #150632 in cedet (universe) "package cedet-contrib 1:1.0pre4-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150632
<thekorn> bdmurray, this is strange, does changing the sourcepackage with p-l-bugs work for you?
<thekorn> I mean committing the local changes
<ubotu> New bug: #150634 in gnome-control-center (main) "package gnome-control-center 1:2.20.0.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150634
<bdmurray> thekorn: yeah
<bdmurray> I think this is all you need bug.set_sourcepackage('$PACKAGE')
<thekorn> maybe I'm too tired but the necessary code seams to be missing in html_bug.py
<bdmurray> At least if the source packge is none
<bdmurray> thekorn: I have done it to 2 bugs so far
<thekorn> ok
<thekorn> bdmurray, but did bug.commit() commit the changes successfully to LP?
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok sorry for the noise, my bad, typo in my code
<bdmurray> thekorn: heh, I know what that is like. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #150635 in irda-utils (main) "irda-utils causes system unbootable!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150635
<ubotu> New bug: #150458 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() after changed icon-theme" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150458
<ubotu> New bug: #150637 in kdemultimedia (main) "noatun does not play mp3 files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150637
<ubotu> New bug: #150639 in ubuntu "videolan vlc: the image is trembling, this prevent any watch of a movie or tv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150639
<ubotu> New bug: #150640 in apache2 (main) "/var/lock/apache2 created with root:root ownership (apache2 can't create lock files in it)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150640
<ubotu> New bug: #150641 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Desktop Effects settings UI has changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150641
<ubotu> New bug: #150643 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "bug.sourcepackage is not 'None' if there is no package specified" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150643
<ubotu> New bug: #150645 in alsa-driver (main) "No Sound on Gateway Laptop model MX3416 uses sigmatel 9200 audio chip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150645
<ubotu> New bug: #150642 in ubuntu "lattice screensaver fullscreen preview draws close objects behind far objects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150642
<ubotu> New bug: #150646 in rhythmbox (main) "Podcast can't be remove" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150646
<ubotu> New bug: #150647 in ubuntu "Auto mounting windows partitions not working- Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150647
<ubotu> New bug: #150648 in openoffice.org (main) "2.2.0-1ubuntu5 bitstream vera sans bold wrong German Umlaute  and " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150648
<ubotu> New bug: #150649 in libapache-mod-auth-mysql (main) "gutsy does not have a working apache+mysql authentication solution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150649
<ubotu> New bug: #150651 in apr-util (main) "gutsy does not have a working apache+mysql authentication solution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150651
<ubotu> New bug: #150652 in compiz (main) "kde-window-decorator crashes with sigsegv if the mouse wheel is rolled over titlebar in Crystal deco" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150652
<ubotu> New bug: #150653 in gnome-panel (main) "Only one Workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150653
<mulima> hi
<mulima> i couldn't play mp3 files using gstreamer appz is there a known bug about this issue ?
<mulima> i have all gstreamer plugins isntalled and i get this error with totem "Message: don't know how to handle application/x-id3" (using gutsy)
<ubotu> New bug: #150654 in seahorse (universe) "mime descriptor file missing from Seahorse package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150654
<ubotu> New bug: #150401 in medibuntu "realmedia support is broken on Gutsy (dup-of: 66661)" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150401
<ubotu> New bug: #150656 in hal (main) "kde hal automount doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150656
<mdke> mulima: still not the right channel... you want #ubuntu+1
<bdmurray> mulima: Does it happen with every file or only some?
<mulima> mdke, yes so sorry
<mulima> bdmurray, only mp3s
<bdmurray> every mp3 you have or only some?
<mdke> has anyone tracking gutsy reproduced bug 150563? It's a bit worrying
<mulima> i check some other
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150563 in ubuntu-docs "package ubuntu-docs 7.10.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script morto por sinal (Interromper)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150563
<bdmurray> mdke: I'll look at that bug - standby
<mdke> cheers
<mulima> bdmurray,  all mp3
<mdke> I'll trying an upgrade myself
<bdmurray> mdke: I have that version installed already
<mdke> bdmurray: that's promising.
<mulima> rythmnbox says on import error tab : gstreamer plugins used to decode mp3 could not be found
<ubotu> New bug: #150659 in ubuntu "Switch User, then logout locks system." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150659
<mdke> bdmurray: I can't see anything in the attachments to the bug to explain what caused it; can you?
<bdmurray> mdke: not definitively - it sounds like it got interrupted or was killed
<ubotu> New bug: #150658 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  after activating nvidia-glx with a nvidia mx 460 card and a crt connected to, the screen goes black" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150658
<ubotu> New bug: #150663 in iscsitarget (universe) "iscsitarget locks up and kernel BUG reported in syslog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150663
<mulima> bdmurray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39982/ if it can help ... ?
<bdmurray> mdke: Looking at the log they have some non-standard packages being upgraded too, so perhaps it had something to do with their sources.
<mdke> bdmurray: hmm; would that have affected ubuntu-docs?
<bdmurray> mdke: I would hope not . . .
<mdke> :)
<bdmurray> But I am under the impression that some packagers do crazy things.
<mdke> if my upgrade works, is it appropriate to close the bug, or at least stop worrying about it?
<bdmurray> mulima: I have not heard of a bug like that and it seems like it would be worthwhile to submit
<mulima> sorry but i don't understand "worthwhile" ...?
<bdmurray> x-id3 sounds like the id3 tag though so I would also test with some other mp3s
<bdmurray> a good idea to submit a bug
<mulima> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #150665 in network-manager (main) "'VPN Connection failed' error when attempting to connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150665
<ubotu> New bug: #150666 in update-notifier (main) "package update-notifier 0.60 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess post-installation script failed with error code 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150666
<mdke> mulima: it was the right channel after all :)
<mulima> all of the mp3s (around 50th) i  tested where played fine in feisty
<mulima> mdke, ^^
<mulima> with same appz
<mdke> bdmurray: yes, ubuntu-docs has upgraded ok for me
<ubotu> New bug: #150662 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV, tryed to update with sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 and restart  (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150662
<bdmurray> mdke: I wouldn't about it unless another shows up
* mdke nods, thanks
<mulima> bdmurray, what type of infos about my pbm could be useful if i submit a bug ...?
<bdmurray> If you wanted to triage the bug though you could ask for their '/etc/apt/sources.list' ;)
<bdmurray> pedro_: Can you help mulima?
<pedro_> bdmurray, sure!
* pedro_ reading the buffer
<pedro_> mulima, what's the output of "file file.mp3" 
<pedro_> s//?
<pedro_> ;-)
<mulima> could i post it here ... or a pastebin is better ?
<pedro_> it's just a line, is ok to paste it here
<mulima> too late ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39984/
<pedro_> je je
<mulima> added to the pastebin the result of :  gst-inspect-0.10  |grep mp3
<pedro_> it's a mp3
<mix_> hi all, just upgraded from feisty to gutsy - is there already a bug in combination with libapt-pkg-libc6.6-6.so.4.5
<pedro_> mulima, can you paste also the output of ST_DEBUG=3 GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path/to/file.mp3
<mix_> i didn't found one but probably i didn't search the right way..
<pedro_> GST_DEBUG=3 GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path/to/file.mp
<pedro_> missed a G
<mulima> done ST_DEBUG=3 GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file://
<mulima> oups :)
<mulima> done
<pedro_> jeje
<mulima> sorry ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39985/
<pedro_> ok!
<pedro_> mulima, did you try it installing the fluendo mp3 codec?
<pedro_> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<mulima> pastebin updated ... it is already installed
<mulima> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39986/
<mix_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/150676
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150676 in apt "libapt-pkg-libc breaks apt" [Undecided,New] 
<mulima> you can find the policy of all my gstreamer plugins packages at the end of the pastebin
<ubotu> New bug: #150673 in edubuntu-meta (main) "Mini.iso/netboot's install of edubuntu has no educational packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150673
<albert23> Could someone please set importance on bug 150666?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150666 in update-notifier "package update-notifier 0.60 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess post-installation script failed with error code 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150666
<albert23> It a clear typo in a config file in the package
<ubotu> New bug: #150674 in ubuntu "miro doesn't add channels when you click "add channel"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150674
<ubotu> New bug: #150676 in apt (main) "libapt-pkg-libc breaks apt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150676
<ubotu> New bug: #150677 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager does not respect gtk-button-images setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150677
<mulima> pedro_, i don"t understant ..  file -i 1.mp3 says mimetype if audio/mpeg and gstreamer seem to say it can handle such mime type ....
<mulima> s/mimetype if/mimetype is/ :)
<pedro_> mulima, yep it's weird because according to your trace it say later that's a id3 file which makes no sense
<pedro_> can be probably because of a broken gstreamer setup
<mulima> need reinstall  ...or real bug ?
<pedro_> there's no bug related to that neither in ubuntu or in upstream
<bdmurray> albert23: I'm looking at it
<albert23> bdmurray: thanks
<albert23> mulima: do you use Amorak?
<mulima> no
<mulima> rythmnbox, totem and exaile
<mulima> vlc and mplayer are ok (but not gstreamer based...)
<albert23> in bug 150423 someone can also not play mp3 after using Amorak
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150423 in ubuntu "Mp3 no longer are playable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150423
<bdmurray> mvo: are you still around?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, but I'm risking trouble with my SO :)
<bdmurray> bug 150666 should be a quick fix
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150666 in update-notifier "package update-notifier 0.60 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess post-installation script failed with error code 1" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150666
<bdmurray> One character I believe
<bdmurray> <default>false/default>
<ubotu> New bug: #150683 in ubuntu "system completelly hangup when trying to run wine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150683
<ubotu> New bug: #150684 in language-support-nl (main) "dutch translations of gnome-panel, nautilus and main-menu have become terribly inconsistent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150684
<bdmurray> There seems to be a "<" missing
<ubotu> New bug: #150679 in clamav-data (universe) "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync clamav-data (20071007.022900.4491) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150679
<ubotu> New bug: #150680 in update-notifier (main) "cannot install new version of update-notifier: gconf schema problem" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150680
<ubotu> New bug: #150544 in gtk+2.0 "Gimp : crash" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150544
<ubotu> New bug: #150685 in ubuntu "Wrong syntax in line 7 of update-notifier.schemas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150685
<ubotu> New bug: #150687 in gnatsweb (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync gnatsweb (4.00-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150687
<ubotu> New bug: #150688 in capisuite (universe) "capisuite with CIPvalue 17 result in undeliverable faxes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150688
<ubotu> New bug: #150689 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier error during update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150689
<ubotu> New bug: #150225 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashed while changing track" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150225
<mulima_> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #150690 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "gnome-panel workspace switcher less functional with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150690
<ubotu> New bug: #150691 in gnome-panel (main) "Printer installation paper type does not follow locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150691
<mulima> pedro_, my laptop does not have the pbm i mentionned
<mulima> so it is specific to my desktop computer
<mulima> i'm gonna investigate ...
<ubotu> New bug: #150692 in libservlet2.4-java (main) "[Merge]  libservlet2.4-java 5.0.30-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150692
<ubotu> New bug: #150693 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "stock 2.6.22 kernels don't detect both IDE HDDs anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150693
<ubotu> New bug: #150694 in totem (main) "Totem Plugin Crashed when closing Firefox Tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150694
<ubotu> New bug: #150695 in ubuntu "compiz: switch virtual desktop using mouse wheel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150695
<amarillion> Hey, I think this one: #149573 shoud be set to Importance "high", as it "Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)"
<Kmos> bug 149573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149573 in ubuntu "gutsy beta live CD hangs during boot on compaq presario V3417LA" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149573
<ubotu> New bug: #150696 in gnome-user-docs (main) "[Gutsy]  "Assistive Tool" string untranslated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150696
<ubotu> New bug: #150697 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "compizconfig-settings-manager has problems with keybinding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150697
<ubotu> New bug: #150698 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware broken after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150698
<ubotu> New bug: #150701 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "OEM install menu option not using translated string" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150701
<ubotu> New bug: #150702 in ubuntu "alt shift tab stopped navigating windows (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150702
<ubotu> New bug: #150703 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.80 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150703
<ubotu> New bug: #150704 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  network manager doesn't remember password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150704
<ubotu> New bug: #150705 in openarena (universe) "OpenArena doesn't work under Xgl with fglrx, while other 3D games work very well." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150705
<ubotu> New bug: #150706 in kdebase (main) "The default icon for Konqueror in Gutsy is a file manager icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150706
<ubotu> New bug: #150707 in openoffice.org (main) "Gutsy - Open office applications don't start up. Hangs and freezes computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150707
<ubotu> New bug: #150708 in strigi (main) "Strigi browse to directory doesn't allow a directory to be chosen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150708
<ubotu> New bug: #150709 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Radeon 7500 only displays 1280x768 resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150709
<ubotu> New bug: #150710 in tellico (universe) "[Gutsy]  Update Tellico to 1.2.14 (debdiff)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150710
<ubotu> New bug: #150711 in adept (main) "adept_notifier reboot dialog message is not a question" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150711
<ubotu> New bug: #150712 in kdevelop (universe) "In KDevelop, if you set execution point to cursor, view isn't updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150712
<ubotu> New bug: #150713 in gnome-panel (main) "Bottom panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150713
<ubotu> New bug: #150716 in pam (main) "libpam0g interrupts upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150716
<ubotu> New bug: #150717 in ubuntu "Gutsy install hangs during download of Dutch localisation files." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150717
<ubotu> New bug: #150718 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Video from Labtec webcam pro freeze virtualbox 1.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150718
<ubotu> New bug: #150719 in ubuntu "switchuser applet doesn't reuse font color from custom panel style" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150719
<ubotu> New bug: #150721 in gnome-desktop (main) "[Gutsy Beta]  .xsession-errors: 'Failed to read saved session file'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150721
<ubotu> New bug: #150722 in ubuntu "popup message about "removing" HDD partition on umount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150722
<ubotu> New bug: #150723 in rhythmbox (main) "Error when changing id3 tag on smb file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150723
<ubotu> New bug: #150724 in gnome-desktop (main) "[Gutsy beta]  .xsession-errors: "gtk_widget_size_allocate(): ..."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150724
<bdmurray> ScottK: Hello?
<ScottK> Yes?
<ScottK> bdmurray: I'm about to be AFK for a while, so make it quick....
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 117731 and was wondering if you could tell me which package from proposed to install.  KDE packaging still baffles me.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<bdmurray> That was as quick as I could type. ;)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The binary is, IIRC, Konsole, but the source is in kde-base.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Yes.  konsole: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+package/konsole
<ubotu> New bug: #150728 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  installed kernel doesn't boot on this cpu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150728
<ubotu> New bug: #150729 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "Netbeans not working after update to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150729
<ScottK> Hope that helps.  Got to run.
<bdmurray> Thanks, I think it will.
<ubotu> New bug: #150733 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  Nautilus does not show 'free space' on removable drives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150733
<ubotu> New bug: #150734 in compiz (main) "Screen edges crash Compiz Fusion when desktop cube is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150734
<ubotu> New bug: #150732 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  suspend worked once, but does no more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150732
<ubotu> New bug: #150735 in wacom-tools (main) "package xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot access archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150735
<ubotu> New bug: #150731 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "linux-2.6.22-13-xen won't boot as domU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150731
<ubotu> New bug: #150739 in ubuntu "GUTSY - Won't boot after update - .13 kernel won't boot - trying to boot up a disk that doesn't exist." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150739
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-09
<Riddell> bdmurray: nothing to install yet :(
<Riddell> it didn't compile
<ubotu> New bug: #150740 in galculator (universe) "[Gutsy]  Galculator v1.3.1 is out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150740
<bdmurray> Riddell: Hrm?
<ubotu> New bug: #150743 in compiz (main) "compiz crashes after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150743
<bdmurray> Riddell: I reverted to konsole version 20.3 in Feisty and it might be fixed
<Riddell> that's a good one to go with
<Riddell> but 20.5 didn't compile, sigh
<bdmurray> Ah, well I don't think I can help out with that.
<bdmurray> Riddell: So as long as the test scripts don't crash (while they don't do anything) the bug is fixed?
<ubotu> New bug: #150744 in openoffice.org2 (main) "force users to adhere to stylesheets in openoffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150744
<ubotu> New bug: #150745 in gnome-voice-control (universe) "Package is not properly multi-build safe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150745
<ubotu> New bug: #150752 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.80 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpU5rTBM/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150752
<ubotu> New bug: #150747 in update-notifier (main) "dpkg: error processing update-notifier (--configure):" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150747
<ubotu> New bug: #150748 in ubuntu "E: _cache->open() failed," [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150748
<ubotu> New bug: #150749 in libcommons-modeler-java (universe) "Please sync libcommons-modeler-java 2.0.1-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150749
<ubotu> New bug: #150750 in update-notifier (main) "package update-notifier 0.60 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150750
<ubotu> New bug: #150751 in libcommons-modeler-java (universe) "[gutsy]  UVFe for libcommons-modeler-java 2.0.1-3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150751
<ubotu> New bug: #150753 in hal-info (main) "N800 isn't a music device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150753
<ubotu> New bug: #150755 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "[gutsy]  UVFe for tomcat5.5 5.5.25-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150755
<ubotu> New bug: #150754 in lmms (universe) "Please include patch which fixes security issue and crashes on amd64-platform" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150754
<ubotu> New bug: #150758 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.76 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150758
<ubotu> New bug: #150759 in update-notifier "update-notifier does not install, update-notifier.schemas not well-formed (dup-of: 150680)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150759
<ubotu> New bug: #150760 in bzr-gtk (universe) "bzr-gtk icon " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150760
<ubotu> New bug: #150762 in totem (main) "Graphic are messed up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150762
<ubotu> New bug: #150763 in ubuntu "Acer aspire 5310 Realtek ID 268 no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150763
<ubotu> New bug: #150764 in ubuntu "USB camera and USB mouse problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150764
<ubotu> New bug: #150765 in fluxbox (universe) "WISHLIST: Fluxbox1.0.0 Final included in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150765
<ubotu> New bug: #150766 in ubuntu "Usability issue during install when setting nonexistent mount point" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150766
<ubotu> New bug: #148793 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_ipod_db_set_ipod_name()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148793
<ubotu> New bug: #150234 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150234
<ubotu> New bug: #150757 in meld (universe) "meld crashed with AssertionError in append_filediff()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150757
<ubotu> New bug: #150768 in debconf (main) "kubuntu gutsy beta upgrade terminate on installing debconf " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150768
<ubotu> New bug: #150770 in xfonts-scalable (main) "autopkgtest gutsy xfonts-scalable amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150770
<ubotu> New bug: #150772 in gtk+2.0 (main) "file picker doesn't cope with disappearing mounts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150772
<ubotu> New bug: #150773 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Fading Windows plugin  activated, but not working with Magic Lamp animation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150773
<ubotu> New bug: #150777 in ubuntu "in gutsy, screen locks on lid close even when gconf option is turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150777
<ubotu> New bug: #150775 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[gutsy]  Screen garbling on RC410 Radeon Xpress 200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150775
<ubotu> New bug: #150780 in command-not-found (main) "package command-not-found 0.2.8ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: aliprosessi post-installation script returned errorcode 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150780
<ubotu> New bug: #150781 in libvisual (main) "[debdiff]  libvisual is not built with debugging symbols" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150781
<ubotu> New bug: #150783 in ubuntu "bug or feature request - kernel: Removing modules do not turn off devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150783
<ubotu> New bug: #150785 in sound-juicer (main) "Can not play music - all applications exit immediately" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150785
<ubotu> New bug: #150786 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Form design Wizard hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150786
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> New bug: #150787 in update-manager (main) "Distribution upgrade to 7.10 fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150787
<ubotu> New bug: #150788 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "unionfs problems with linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-13-generic_2.6.22-13.34_amd64.deb " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150788
<ubotu> New bug: #150791 in firefox (main) "firefox package on packages site carries warning about development version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150791
<ubotu> New bug: #149135 in gthumb "gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_remove_link()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149135
<ubotu> New bug: #150195 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_container_propagate_expose()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150195
<ubotu> New bug: #150792 in zope (universe) "Unreasonably hard to get from checkbox name to checkbox value" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150792
<ubotu> New bug: #150793 in evince (main) "[gusty]  evince crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150793
<ubotu> New bug: #150794 in ubuntu "no driver support for wifi " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150794
<ubotu> New bug: #150795 in ubuntu "compiz causes overlays to malfunction" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150795
<ubotu> New bug: #150797 in usplash (main) "Intel: usplash must be uninstalled to achieve usable consoles with vga=0x120" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150797
<ubotu> New bug: #150796 in metacity (main) "Force Quit should be run at a higher priority than normal applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150796
<ubotu> New bug: #150801 in update-manager (main) "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150801
<ubotu> New bug: #150799 in abiword (main) "AbiWord-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in fp_Page::setView()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150799
<ubotu> New bug: #150804 in compiz (main) "gutsy compiz.real Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150804
<ubotu> New bug: #150805 in xen-3.1 (main) "domU fails to get network connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150805
<ubotu> New bug: #150798 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr() (dup-of: 147348)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150798
<ubotu> New bug: #150806 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in findTopLevelWindowAtScreen()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150806
<ubotu> New bug: #150807 in gpredict (universe) "package gpredict None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gpredict.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/goocanvas.mo', which is also in package libgoocanvas-common" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150807
<ubotu> New bug: #150808 in ubuntu "broadcom wireless only works for short period" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150808
<ubotu> New bug: #150810 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150810
<ubotu> New bug: #150811 in gedit "missing argument in gedit.language_manager_get_language_from_mime_type" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150811
<ubotu> New bug: #150814 in ubuntu "Tracker returns error on search" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150814
<ubotu> New bug: #150815 in abiword (main) "save-as PDF produces human readable but not machine readable PDFs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150815
<ubotu> New bug: #150817 in nautilus (main) "nautilus preview continously launches gnome-video-thumbnailer on downloading videos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150817
<ubotu> New bug: #150819 in ubuntu "wrong time zone for the Canary Islands" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150819
<ubotu> New bug: #150822 in partman-auto-loop (main) "Sendsigs.omit is set for mkfs.ntfs-3g as opposed to mkfs.ntfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150822
<ubotu> New bug: #150823 in ubuntu "1920x1200 resolution fails on HP LP2465 / NVidia GForce7 when correct monitor is selected." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150823
<ubotu> New bug: #150824 in xorg (main) "autopkgtest gutsy xorg amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150824
<ubotu> New bug: #150825 in network-config (universe) "Wireless settings aren't saved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150825
<ubotu> New bug: #150827 in powersave (universe) "powersaved should be started after acpid, [Fix included] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150827
<kagou> Good morning
<mumbly> good morning kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #150831 in initramfs-tools (main) "Fails to set sendsig.omit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150831
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #150833 in readline5 (main) "readline no longer handles 8 bit character" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150833
<ubotu> New bug: #150836 in update-notifier (main) "packages ubuntu-notifier 0.60 failed to install/upgrade (error) and package ubuntu-desktop 1.76 failed to install/upgrade (dependency on update-notifier)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150836
<ubotu> New bug: #150838 in ubuntu ""Visual Effects" can't be enabled when using dual monitors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150838
<ubotu> New bug: #150839 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel hangs when initializing network bridge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150839
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #132639 in bzr "inconsistent filename checking between 'add' and 'smart_add' (dup-of: 145207)" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132639
<thekorn> hello dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #150841 in ubuntu "Sound on toshiba r20 went dead after Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150841
<ubotu> New bug: #150842 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  System Monitor searching for a process doesn't work ok" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150842
<ubotu> New bug: #150843 in ubuntu "Wacom stylus went dead after Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150843
<ubotu> New bug: #150844 in pidgin (main) "attemping to run purple-remote recommends wrong package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150844
<DarkMageZ> is there a way to declare that one bug depends on another bug being fixed first?
<ubotu> New bug: #150846 in ubuntu "Quit button freezes screen but does not present Log out etc. options dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150846
<seb128> DarkMageZ: no, just mention it to a comment
<ubotu> New bug: #150847 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  When using Firefox the chars appear to move when selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150847
<ubotu> New bug: #150848 in dircproxy (universe) "[CVE-2007-5226]  dircproxy segfault on blank /me" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150848
<ubotu> New bug: #150851 in miro (universe) "Invalid shared-mime XML file installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150851
<ubotu> New bug: #147443 in totem (main) "totem crashed with signal 7" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147443
<ubotu> New bug: #145286 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145286
<ubotu> New bug: #146433 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146433
<ubotu> New bug: #150852 in ubuntu "Please include open-vm-tools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150852
<ubotu> New bug: #150853 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[Gutsy]  Changing from Intel to i810 without dpkg-reconfigure caused RGBWB screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150853
<ubotu> New bug: #150854 in yelp (main) "ghelp:gnome-feedback doesn't work in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150854
<ubotu> New bug: #150855 in egroupware (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync egroupware (1.2.107-2.dfsg-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150855
<ubotu> New bug: #150856 in metacity (main) "Metacity has two actions associated to "i" shortcut in cotextual menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150856
<ubotu> New bug: #150857 in gnome-panel (main) "autohide on a panel just moves it off the screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150857
<ubotu> New bug: #150858 in vim (main) "[vim]  [dapper-backports]  Format string vulnerability in the helptags_one function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150858
<ubotu> New bug: #150859 in ubuntu "Prism Wifi connection losing packets and being slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150859
<ubotu> New bug: #150835 in xchat-gnome "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150835
<ubotu> New bug: #150862 in ubuntu "File rename (mv) behaves irregularly with capital letters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150862
<kleinernik> dholbach: could you please have a look at bug #135086, era and i don't know if it is ok to resubscribe this bug to main-sponsor/ if the patch is what you expect?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135086 in unzip "zipgrep: exit code always 0" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135086
<dholbach> kleinernik: you can re-subscribe it yourself; that's fine
<kleinernik> dholbach: ok, thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #150863 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[gutsy]  horrible performance with ati open source drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150863
<dholbach> added a comment
<dholbach> please ping calc about it, I subscribed him to review it
<ubotu> New bug: #150868 in kdepim (main) "Korn is displayed both under "Office" and "Internet" sections in menu." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150868
<ubotu> New bug: #150871 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Enabling Desktop Effects hanged, then didn't work, then worked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150871
<ubotu> New bug: #150730 in deskbar-applet "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in PyType_Type()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150730
<ubotu> New bug: #150872 in ubiquity (main) "Permanent fstab line for removable CDROM clashes with flash drives." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150872
<ubotu> New bug: #150341 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150341
<ubotu> New bug: #150441 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150441
<ubotu> New bug: #150873 in kdebase (main) "[KUbuntu 7.04]  Konqueror not showing the bookmark bar anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150873
<ubotu> New bug: #150874 in ubuntu "Upgrade Compiz failed when upgrading to Kubutu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150874
<ubotu> New bug: #150875 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes with Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150875
<ubotu> New bug: #150876 in xen-meta (universe) "English error in description" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150876
<ubotu> New bug: #150877 in file-roller (main) "Can't extract to non-local directories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150877
<ubotu> New bug: #150878 in update-manager (main) "[kubuntu]  Failed to upgrade Feisty -> Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150878
<ubotu> New bug: #150215 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150215
<ubotu> New bug: #150138 in easytag (universe) "easytag crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150138
<ubotu> New bug: #150879 in ubuntu "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 - 3D acceleration not working in Gutsy (in Feisty working)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150879
<ubotu> New bug: #150880 in ubuntu "installer needs some logical rework" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150880
<ubotu> New bug: #150669 in hydrogen (universe) "When run, Hydrogen displays splash screen and then disappears. Than crash report tool appears." [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150669
<ubotu> New bug: #149733 in fretsonfire (universe) "FretsOnFire.py crashed with error in setMode()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149733
<ubotu> New bug: #150661 in ontv (universe) "ontv crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150661
<ubotu> New bug: #150884 in proftpd (universe) "Upstream (debian) patch was not applied to proftpd postrm script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150884
<ubotu> New bug: #150885 in gnome-panel (main) "Request option to remove voice in apps/places/system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150885
<ubotu> New bug: #150888 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet not refresh networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150888
<ubotu> New bug: #150608 in powertweak (universe) "powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150608
<ubotu> New bug: #150887 in bughelper (universe) "RFE: add 'atom'-feed output format" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150887
<ubotu> New bug: #150889 in ubuntu "Mplayer bug with logitech web quickcam camera" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150889
<ubotu> New bug: #150890 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesn't warn when saving file with no permissions in certain conditions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150890
<ubotu> New bug: #150891 in tracker (main) "tracker-search-tool opens with firefox and not my default browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150891
<ubotu> New bug: #150892 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Two problems with the task switcher in compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150892
<ubotu> New bug: #150893 in pigment (universe) "Pigment needs update to 0.3.2 (from 0.3.1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150893
<ubotu> New bug: #150895 in firefox (main) "crash on print preview of specific URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150895
<ubotu> New bug: #150896 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  jnlp link does not open java webstart from firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150896
<ubotu> New bug: #150897 in tasksel (main) "tasksel error ondebconf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150897
<ubotu> New bug: #150899 in xhost (main) "xhost only accepts hosts, and not users (dup-of: 60040)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150899
<ubotu> New bug: #150900 in ubuntu "apt_preferences man page typo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150900
<ubotu> New bug: #150902 in firefox (main) "firefox preferences xml parsing error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150902
<ubotu> New bug: #150903 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "update-manager write: software index is crache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150903
<Hofy> Hello @all
<Hofy> Is somebody onle who is able to explain me the ubuntu bug structure?
<Fujitsu> Hofy: What do you want to know?
<Hofy> I am interested in the workflow, because I use ubuntu normaly and now I read on ubuntuusers that there are a lot of open bugs.
<Fujitsu> Hofy: `A lot' is an understatement.
<Fujitsu> Hofy: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Hofy> And I hope that some of them are only doubled and so on
<Hofy> I am also able to program c and c++.
<Hofy> So is there a little organisation structure which manage people and the normal work flow?
<Hofy> I created a launchpad account but what now?
<persia> Hofy: We've lots of duplicates, lots that need more information from the submitter (there's not enough there to know how to fix it), and lots that are simple to fix: they just need someone to spend 30 minutes researching them.  You probably want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<Hofy> THX I will do.
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<dholbach> ah sorry :)
<dholbach> <--- slow
<Hofy> Slow PC ^^
<persia> \o/ I didn't type too slowly (for once)
* dholbach is busy with the motu wiki :)
<ubotu> New bug: #150905 in xawtv (universe) "Merge xawtv 395.dfsg.1-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150905
<persia> Hofy: If you have any questions about bug management, or want a second opinion on something, just ask in here.  If you mention a bug number (like bug #150905), ubotu will produce the description, status, and url.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150905 in xawtv "Merge xawtv 395.dfsg.1-6 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150905
<DarkMageZ> there are currently 32867 bugs in ubuntu open :)
<Hofy> Ok, I think I will join the BugSquad, but were I can get more information?
<persia> Hofy: What sort of information do you seek?
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: It's actually more than that.
<ubotu> New bug: #150906 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "[gutsy]  VERY bad Desktop location inconsistency with xdg-user dirs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150906
<Hofy> Ok I joined just now.
<DarkMageZ> Fujitsu, how are you measuring it?
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: You can't see all the private crashes, and there are other private ones I can't see (I see 33876)
<persia> Fujitsu: Why?
<Hofy> Is there some kind of prio list what to do or do I habe to search blinded in 32000 bugs?
<DarkMageZ> Fujitsu, oh, yeah. forgot about the private bugs :)
<Fujitsu> I thought the totals might count them, but apparently not.
<persia> Hofy: I recommend either looking one package at a time (pick packages you use), or searching for phrases.  You can also watch here, and visit the new bugs: they tend to have easy things to do first (like checking for confirmation, duplicates, etc.)
<Hofy> I think I am also able to fix easy things by my self.
<Hofy> So how does that work, what are backports?
<persia> The simple way to fix bugs is described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix, but you may want to consider working with the MOTU team to get your fixes into the repositories (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing).  Backports are newer versions of software compiled (or otherwise prepared) for older releases.
<Hofy> THX I will read that, too and then spend some times into the bugs. THX for all answers.
<ubotu> New bug: #150907 in listen (universe) "Listen dont launch ipod's songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150907
<persia> Hofy: Glad to share: more hands makes the labor lighter :)
<Hofy> I know, I work as a programmer and supporter in a software and hardware company and we have some bugs too.
<ubotu> New bug: #150911 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  Network Manager doesn't find the crypt algorithm automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150911
<ubotu> New bug: #150908 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness popup incorrectly apears for remote users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150908
<ubotu> New bug: #150909 in language-pack-cs (main) "Synaptic u6 jednou b269" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150909
<ubotu> New bug: #150910 in openoffice.org (main) "dividing cells in table in oowriter not possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150910
<ubotu> New bug: #150912 in glipper (universe) "glipper is energy consuming wakes up cpu up to 8/s" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150912
<totalwormface> hm
<totalwormface> should bugs in programs like firefox which have no link to ubuntu be reported on launchpad or for example in the bug reporting system of firefox?
<totalwormface> and how would i know if this is the case
<ubotu> New bug: #150913 in ubuntu "screen and graphics crashed after pressing test button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150913
<ubotu> New bug: #150914 in kde-style-qtcurve (universe) "package kde-style-qtcurve None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kde-style-qtcurve.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/kstyle_qtcurve_config.so', which is also in package qtcurve-kde3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150914
<`Matir> totalwormface, you could open the bug in launchpad and mozilla and put the bug # in launchpad and it will automatically track updates to the mozilla bug
<ubotu> New bug: #150321 in gpsim (universe) "gpsim crashed with SIGSEGV in TimeMilliSeconds::Format()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150321
<ubotu> New bug: #150915 in ubuntu "screen and graphics doesn't save any settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150915
<ubotu> New bug: #150916 in ubuntu "7.10 beta does not recognize widescreen monitor properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150916
<totalwormface> you mean with CVE?
<ubotu> New bug: #150917 in ubuntu "GTK errors installing and using Netbeans 6 beta 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150917
<ubotu> New bug: #146618 in nssbackup "The file size limitation should not be a recommendation" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146618
<ubotu> New bug: #150327 in angrydd (universe) "angrydd.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__() (dup-of: 94299)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150327
<ubotu> New bug: #150393 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with DuplicateTorrentError in sync()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150393
<ubotu> New bug: #150214 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with TypeError in quit() (dup-of: 148597)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150214
<ubotu> New bug: #150218 in straw (universe) "straw crashed with ValueError in index()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150218
<ubotu> New bug: #150429 in qtorrent (universe) "qtorrent crashed with AttributeError in __stop() (dup-of: 122619)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150429
<ubotu> New bug: #150918 in gnome-control-center (main) "Setting the number of workspaces under compiz does not also  set the keybindings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150918
<ubotu> New bug: #147559 in qgo (universe) "qgo crashed with SIGSEGV in QChar::QChar()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147559
<ubotu> New bug: #150135 in qgo (universe) "qgo crashed with SIGSEGV in QChar::QChar()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150135
<ubotu> New bug: #150200 in gcin (universe) "gcin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150200
<ubotu> New bug: #150919 in apt-watch (universe) "test" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150919
<ubotu> New bug: #150920 in ubuntu "kernel overwrites MAP_PRIVATE mmap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150920
<ubotu> New bug: #146297 in startupmanager (universe) "startupmanager crashed with TypeError in set_active_theme()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146297
<ubotu> New bug: #146800 in startupmanager (universe) "startupmanager crashed with TypeError in set_splash()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146800
<ubotu> New bug: #149795 in startupmanager (universe) "crashes on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149795
<ubotu> New bug: #150095 in startupmanager (universe) "startupmanager crashes with Python error when starting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150095
<ubotu> New bug: #150921 in ubuntu "broadcom netextreme bcm5708 not working on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150921
<ubotu> New bug: #150922 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "Restrict Drivers Manager installs firmwares only in the current-version kernel directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150922
<ubotu> New bug: #148330 in computertemp (universe) "computertemp crashed with TypeError in update_tooltip()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148330
<ubotu> New bug: #148576 in kompozer (universe) "kompozer-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148576
<ubotu> New bug: #150924 in ubuntu "Impossible to change the MAC address of a prism54 PCMCIA card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150924
<ubotu> New bug: #150925 in mplayer (multiverse) "upgrade mplayer package to version 1.0rc2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150925
<ubotu> New bug: #150926 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "client/libjvm.so missing from amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150926
<ubotu> New bug: #150927 in adept (main) "kubuntu adept_manager --version-upgrade to 7.10 has some confusing dialog messages." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150927
<ubotu> New bug: #150930 in usplash (main) "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<ubotu> New bug: #150929 in elisa (universe) "Elisa needs update to 0.3.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150929
<ubotu> New bug: #150932 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "some links in flash do not work (feisty/gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150932
<ubotu> New bug: #150933 in firefox (main) "[gutsy] firefox 2.0.0.7?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150933
<ubotu> New bug: #150934 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet will not keep a WPA key. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150934
<ubotu> New bug: #150937 in openoffice.org (main) "Large footnotes don't fit on the screen when mouse is over the number" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150937
<ubotu> New bug: #150938 in ubuntu "Screen resolution problems at login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150938
<ubotu> New bug: #150935 in dvdrip (multiverse) "dvdrip very slow in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150935
<ubotu> New bug: #150936 in ubuntu-docs (main) "The default firefox start page shows text only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150936
<ubotu> New bug: #150940 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Print range does not default back to "all" for each seperate document resulting in blank pages being printed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150940
<Hobbsee> bug 149995
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149995 in jetty "Please sync jetty (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149995
<ubotu> New bug: #150943 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Toshiba U200 random crashes on shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150943
<ubotu> New bug: #150942 in vnc4 (main) "vnc4server doesn't support glx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150942
<ubotu> New bug: #150946 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet not reflect connection state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150946
<ubotu> New bug: #150955 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "autopkgtest gutsy linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150955
<ubotu> New bug: #150958 in ubuntu "Paneelilla oli ongelmia sovelman "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet" lataamisessa. (Gutsy Beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150958
<ubotu> New bug: #150959 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany resizes its window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150959
<ubotu> New bug: #150960 in glassfish (multiverse) "glassfish has no startup script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150960
<ubotu> New bug: #150947 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Distorted screen at 60hz, 1440x900: 20% black screen and wrong aspect ratio on intel X3000 (g965)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150947
<ubotu> New bug: #150954 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.79 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the libavahi-common-data package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150954
<ubotu> New bug: #150956 in ubuntu "debootstrap wrong gusty name" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150956
<ubotu> New bug: #150949 in kdebase (main) "KFind not using locate database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150949
<ubotu> New bug: #150950 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  If boot with a CDROM the system doesn't mount it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150950
<ubotu> New bug: #150952 in libimage-info-perl (universe) "Can't parse image info: short read (2/0) at /usr/share/perl5/Image/Info/JPEG.pm line 54." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150952
<ubotu> New bug: #150953 in pidgin (main) "menu item can sometimes do nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150953
<ubotu> New bug: #150963 in evolution (main) "evolution should allow me to configure it to not switch emails/folders when space is pressed at the end of a message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150963
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)
<Hobbsee> argh!  it's bddebian and ogra!
<ogra> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #150964 in ubuntu "samba configuration GUI in gnome doesn't check for invalid characters in share name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150964
<ubotu> New bug: #150948 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in icalcomponent_new_clone()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150948
<ubotu> New bug: #150965 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetwork manager always scans and detects already detected wireless networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150965
<ubotu> New bug: #150966 in gnome-terminal (main) "openoffice will not load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150966
<ubotu> New bug: #150967 in dia (main) "mispelled word in  dia dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150967
<ubotu> New bug: #150968 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager takes far too long to get a wireless connection on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150968
<ubotu> New bug: #150969 in restricted-manager (restricted) "sl-modem-daemon _is_ the restricted driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150969
<ubotu> New bug: #150970 in restricted-manager (restricted) "description only available in mouseover window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150970
<ubotu> New bug: #150971 in ubuntu "Problem printing after last update CUPS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150971
<ubotu> New bug: #150972 in ubuntu "[UNMETDEPS]  gcc-3.3-base and gcc-4.2-base" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150972
<ubotu> New bug: #150980 in compiz (main) "Window disappears while moving them between workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150980
<ubotu> New bug: #150981 in ubiquity (main) "During install, primary Windows partition skipped in grub.conf - thinkpad x60" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150981
<ubotu> New bug: #150982 in pidgin (main) "sound outgoing messages not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150982
<ubotu> New bug: #150983 in ubuntu "no device drivers for t-mobile web 'n' walk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150983
<ubotu> New bug: #150984 in gnome-utils (main) "Title of the 'Similar words' frame in gnome-dictionary gets overlapped by the Close Frame and Sort icons, when the frame is re-sized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150984
<ubotu> New bug: #150985 in ghostscript (main) "Printer setup tools list PPDs for which there are no driver executables in Ubuntu" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150985
<ubotu> New bug: #150989 in ubuntu "Wrong resolution for HD widescreen in Gutsy with nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150989
<ubotu> New bug: #150992 in ubuntu "Black Tool Tips" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150992
<ubotu> New bug: #150995 in hal (main) "runs too fast,like running old dos games on new computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150995
<ubotu> New bug: #150996 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No support for Novatel U727 EVDO modem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150996
<bdmurray> seb128: re bug 150626 should that be on the updated system?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150626 in gaim "gaim-data failed to upgrade during dist upgrade of Edubuntu to Gutsy" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150626
<seb128> bdmurray: you can try if it still gives an error
<seb128> bdmurray: that would be to run immediatly after the error
<bdmurray> seb128: Do you think it is worth putting much time into?
<bdmurray> I'm not sure I have a snapshot so would have to upgrade again
<seb128> bdmurray: if you don't get an error when running the command now, no
<seb128> that's likely a local corruption
<seb128> or you who removed the schemas
<seb128> or something like that
<seb128> we would have received other bug if that was a package issue
<ubotu> New bug: #150894 in ubuntu "[Usability/Security]  Inconsistency in password handling during login and session. A problem related to languge settings." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150894
<ubotu> New bug: #150998 in compiz (main) "Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon compiz crashes Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150998
<ubotu> New bug: #150999 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in mov_build_index()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150999
<ubotu> New bug: #151000 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in gedit_language_manager_list_languages_sorted()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151000
<ubotu> New bug: #150122 in totem (main) "anytime" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150122
<ubotu> New bug: #151001 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "expert mode option hard to find" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151001
<ubotu> New bug: #151002 in gparted (main) "gparted has SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151002
<ubotu> New bug: #151003 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes on usb flash drive mount (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151003
<ubotu> New bug: #151005 in compiz (main) "Compiz cannot launch kwin on crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151005
<ubotu> New bug: #149843 in ubuntu "ubuntu gusty gibbon goes to a  console like screen when restarted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149843
<ubotu> New bug: #150048 in debian-installer (main) "apllet" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150048
<ubotu> New bug: #150103 in sound-juicer (main) "Apparent corruption after ripping Sony/EMI copy controlled CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150103
<ubotu> New bug: #151006 in rhythmbox (main) "resizing "collection" window icon growth strangeness" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151006
<ubotu> New bug: #150263 in vino (main) "vino-server ignores hosts.deny and hosts.allow rules" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150263
<ubotu> New bug: #149716 in rhythmbox (main) "cuando detengo la msica y cierro, se activa y sigue tocando y se cierra la apliacion cuando la vuelvo abrir se rompe y se cierra" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149716
<ubotu> New bug: #149740 in ubuntu "Cant update in gusty gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149740
<ubotu> New bug: #151011 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade does not provide guidance after view details" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151011
<ubotu> New bug: #151012 in ubuntu "[Gusty]  reboot frozen when update on kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151012
<ubotu> New bug: #151013 in ubuntu "can't boot linux-image-2.6.22 ppc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151013
<ubotu> New bug: #151015 in bughelper (universe) "Broken packaging in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151015
<ubotu> New bug: #151016 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "New in 2.6.22-13: No video after resume from suspend on MacBook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151016
<ubotu> New bug: #150383 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox hung my computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150383
<ubotu> New bug: #151019 in ubuntu "Slingshot needs-packaging" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151019
<ubotu> New bug: #151021 in ubuntu "When Using Compiz-fusion effects sometimes Java windows content is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151021
* rulus is back (gone 00:00:31)
<ubotu> New bug: #150610 in gdm (main) "google desktop captures gdm login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150610
<ubotu> New bug: #151022 in ubuntu "compiz: grey artefacts in window decoration in QT app" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151022
<ubotu> New bug: #151023 in compiz (main) "Double click on title moves window's workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151023
<ubotu> New bug: #151024 in ubuntu "can not install gutsy livecd beta with nvidia graphic card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151024
<ubotu> New bug: #151025 in ubuntu "FAT: Unrecognized mount option "usefree" or missing value" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151025
<ubotu> New bug: #151026 in ubuntu "Multiple-copy printing w/ duplex produces poor results" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151026
<ubotu> New bug: #151028 in thunar-volman (universe) "DVD autoplay fails to match VIDEO_TS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151028
<ubotu> New bug: #151031 in compiz (main) "gnome-panel 2.20.0.1 invisible at boot (dup-of: 147943)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151031
<ubotu> New bug: #151032 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome panel "remembers" the entries of the last start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151032
<ubotu> New bug: #151033 in devscripts (main) "debchange produces perl error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151033
<ubotu> New bug: #151035 in ginac (universe) "pkg-config --cflags does not give /usr/include/ginac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151035
<ubotu> New bug: #151036 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "amarok crash after gutsy install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151036
<ubotu> New bug: #151038 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-13-generic 2.6.22-13.34 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151038
<ubotu> New bug: #151040 in gnome-session (main) "Desktop starts to load but fails to load completely upon login/logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151040
<ubotu> New bug: #151041 in ubuntu "Broadcom firmware not copied to updated kernels (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151041
<ubotu> New bug: #151042 in hal (main) "blinking screen (light intensity) on cold bood under X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151042
<ubotu> New bug: #151043 in ubuntu "gutsy - freeze after kde-logout with intel915gm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151043
<ubotu> New bug: #151045 in libxml2 (main) "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151045
<ubotu> New bug: #151046 in ubuntu "blender windowed is not windowed with compiz enable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151046
<mattb0611> hello
<mattb0611> is anyone around right now?
<ubotu> New bug: #151050 in ubuntu "USB core crash. Irq7 error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151050
<bdmurray> mattb0611: sure enough
<mattb0611> so I'm curious to know if there's any way I can help out. I know it's probably a rather hectic time...
<ubotu> New bug: #151047 in gtk-sharp (universe) "vte# segfaults when the Vte.Teminal.Commit signal is used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151047
<ubotu> New bug: #151048 in moblin-image-creator (universe) "Image Creator should run tar in quiet mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151048
<bdmurray> Sure, there are lots of ways that you can help out.  Is there something in particular you are interested in?  We are currently testing daily builds of the installation CDs for Gutsy.  There are also plenty of bugs that need triaging.
<mattb0611> Triaging in particular is something I'd be interested in
<mattb0611> I read some of the wiki info on triaging
<mattb0611> but I'm still uncertain as to what would actually be helpful and what would hinder
<mattb0611> so I figured I'd stop by, though I have to leave in about 10 minutes.
<ubotu> New bug: #151051 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with NameError in run()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151051
<ubotu> New bug: #151052 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-writer 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151052
<bdmurray> Helpful things that can be done are assigning bugs to packages if they do not have one, documenting steps to reproduce a bug, and confirming them if you can recreate the issue.
<mattb0611> okay
<bdmurray> bug 151050
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151050 in ubuntu "USB core crash. Irq7 error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151050
<bdmurray> Do you have time to look at that bug?
<mattb0611> sure
<mattb0611> about 5 minutes, then class for an hour or so
<bdmurray> In the Affects column you will notice that it says Ubuntu
<bdmurray> It would be better if the bug affected a package rather than the whole distribution
<mattb0611> makes sense
<ubotu> New bug: #151053 in ubuntu "The "Task-bar" Panel & "Main-menu" panels are invisible until I click where they should-be." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151053
<ubotu> New bug: #151054 in compiz (main) "OpenOffice.org applications don't get window decoration in Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151054
<ubotu> New bug: #151055 in ubuntu "sound control doesn't work on HDA intel (Compaq presario c300)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151055
<ubotu> New bug: #151056 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 1:2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151056
<bdmurray> Do you have an idea as to what the right package would be?
<mattb0611> that seems like a kernel module error
<bdmurray> Well, yes the kernel is the best place for that bug report
<bdmurray> they are using kernel 2.6.22 so the package would be linux-source-2.6.22
<bdmurray> You can change the package by clicking on one of the down arrow things
<mattb0611> "also affects distribution/package"?
<mattb0611> choose linux-source-2.6.22?
<bdmurray> If you click on the status name "New" it will reveal a new menu
<bdmurray> In there you will find a Package textbox
<bdmurray> It should be empty
<ubotu> New bug: #151058 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151058
<mattb0611> aha.
<mattb0611> I see what you're talking about now
<bdmurray> So in that box you would put 'linux-source-2.6.22'
<ubotu> New bug: #151057 in openoffice.org (main) "package python-uno 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151057
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #151157 in util-linux (main) "package util-linux 2.13-8ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151157
<ubotu> New bug: #151158 in cupsys (main) "Cupsys Error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151158
<ubotu> New bug: #151159 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-fonts 6-03-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151159
<ubotu> New bug: #151160 in unclutter (main) "unclutter does not hide the cursor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151160
<ubotu> New bug: #151162 in thunderbird (main) "drag n drop attachments is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151162
<ubotu> New bug: #151163 in ubuntu "gnome-power-manager fails to appear in tray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151163
<ubotu> New bug: #151164 in ltsp (main) "client resets after login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151164
<cblack0> I believe I've found a bug in the dist upgrade process from feisty to gutsy using the "do-release-upgrade" script.
<cblack0> I was doing it on a fresh install of feisty plus updates over ssh and it disabled my network connection. I was had to repair it manually from the local console.
<cblack0> I have described the issue in greater detail at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14836
<cblack0> I hope I am going about reporting this the correct way. If not, let me know.
<bdmurray> You used do-release-upgrade with a desktop install is that correct?
<ubotu> New bug: #151165 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity hangs indefinitely at Step 6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151165
<ubotu> New bug: #151166 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-kde crashed with TypeError: invalid result type from GDebiKDEInstall.close()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151166
<cblack0> bdmurray, yes
<cblack0> I am in the process of filing the bug "correctly" thru https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug now
<cblack0> I am new to launchpad
<ScottK> bdmurray: Are remote upgrades of desktops via SSH supported though?
<linuxboy> hi
<cblack0> ScottK, yes. It warns you and makes you say "yes I am sure"
<bdmurray> ScottK: I am not certain
<linuxboy> i'm struggling to figour out where to submit a gutsy udev bug
<bdmurray> I think do-release-upgrade is designed for servers
<ScottK> I think the warning is because it has to restart the network to effect the network manager upgrade.
<bdmurray> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/
<cblack0> well, this is kind of a server actually, it was just installed from the ubuntu desktop cd to kickstart it
<linuxboy> thanks dbd
<linuxboy> thanks bdmurray
<ScottK> cblack0: It's the sort of part that's getting you.
<cblack0> ScottK, yes, but that is not the bug. The bug is it totally destroys my network config and disables the network interfaces so even after a restart they do not come up
<bdmurray> A desktop system is not designed to have statically configured interfaces
<ScottK> cblack0: Right, but given how you did the upgade, is it actual brain damage or an artifact of your non-standard config and upgrade method.
<cblack0> the interface was a regular ethernet via dhcp
<cblack0> still feels pretty buggish to me
<cblack0> what is the real distinction between server and desktop, just how it was initially installed and whether or not it starts X by default?
<ScottK> cblack0: Not saying it isn't, just not sure we can tell what the problem is.
<ScottK> cblack0: There are several.
<ScottK> different kernel flavor
<ScottK> desktop has network manager
<ScottK> All the X and Gnome/KDE stuff.
<cblack0> hrm, I need to learn more about this. We were hoping to have this devel server be set up close to our devel workstations.
<cblack0> Is there a way to "enserverize" an already installed machine?
<ScottK> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ScottK> sudo apt-get autoremove
<ScottK> Then, I think, it'd be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server.
<ScottK> It's been a while since I did it.
<ScottK> Then finally, if you care, install the *-server kernel meta packages.
<cblack0> cool, thanks
<cblack0> hrm, no ubuntu-server package found
<ScottK> As I said, I don't recall the metapackage name.
<cblack0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/151169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151169 in update-manager-core "do-release-upgrade to gutsy disables eth0" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> I just usually add the stuff I want.
<cblack0> no worries, not a support channel :)
<cblack0> I will figure it out
<ubotu> New bug: #151167 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Cannot undo switch to viewport setting in CCSM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151167
<ubotu> New bug: #151168 in compiz (main) "memory leak in compiz w/ nvidia [gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151168
* ScottK is offo to bed, so good night and good luck.
<ScottK> offo/off
<ubotu> New bug: #151169 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade to gutsy disables eth0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151169
<ubotu> New bug: #151173 in ubuntu "Firefox offline changes network settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151173
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #151178 in oops (universe) "please remove oops from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151178
<kagou> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #151176 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager forgets mac addresses" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151176
<ubotu> New bug: #151182 in system-config-printer (main) "Can't add usb printer without it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151182
<ubotu> New bug: #151183 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-doc 6-03-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151183
<ubotu> New bug: #151184 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151184
<ubotu> New bug: #151185 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge file priority selection does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151185
<ubotu> New bug: #151186 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic 2.6.22-14.35 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151186
<ubotu> New bug: #151187 in ubuntu "Vmware Workstation 5.x Hogs CPU when starting a VM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151187
<ubotu> New bug: #151188 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes X if in visualization mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151188
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #151189 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "drag and drop reordering of applications in gnome-main-menu is maddening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151189
<ubotu> New bug: #151190 in cups-pdf (main) "cups-pdf fails for non-standard home directories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151190
<ubotu> New bug: #151191 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin plugins always disabled on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151191
<kagou> good morning dholbach
<kagou> dholbach, thank you for your support. I'm now an ubuntu member :)
<dholbach> kagou: rock on, congratulations! :)))
<kagou> :)
<thekorn> moin dholbach
<thekorn> kagou, congratulation!
<kagou> thank you thekorn
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hi dholbach
<seb128> lut kagou
<kagou> lu seb128
* kagou offers some croissants
<totalwormface> partehh
<dholbach> merci beaucoup kagou :)
<ubotu> New bug: #151198 in ubuntu "compiz - Bottom panel does not display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151198
<ubotu> New bug: #151200 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151200
<ubotu> New bug: #151201 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Sudo suddenly stopped working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151201
<ubotu> New bug: #151106 in baltix (main) "Thunderbird about box" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151106
<ubotu> New bug: #151199 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "mysql-query-browser reproducibly crashes on editing while using split tables" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151199
<ubotu> New bug: #151193 in gpodder (universe) "[gutsy]  gpodder - new version available upstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151193
<ubotu> New bug: #151204 in ubuntu "no sound, no network on latest kernel updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151204
<ubotu> New bug: #151206 in xorg (main) "failsafe x fails to recover from bad mouse driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151206
<ubotu> New bug: #151207 in nautilus (main) "Error when trying to open a .wmf file, should use Gimp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151207
<thekorn> does anyone know how to debug liferea crashes?
<harrisony> !debug | thekorn
<ubotu> thekorn: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<thekorn> thanks harrisony and dholbach, reading ...
<dholbach> de rien
<ubotu> New bug: #151209 in pcsc-lite (universe) "pcscd misbehave when using multiple card readers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151209
<thekorn> dholbach, I try to test the new atom-feed feature of bugnumbers, but unfortunatly lifearea is crashing :(
<dholbach> thekorn: slomo will be interested to hear that
<ubotu> New bug: #151210 in ubuntu "After upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10 cannot burn CDs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151210
<ubotu> New bug: #151211 in compiz (main) "expo plugin needs selected window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151211
<ubotu> New bug: #151214 in jabber (universe) "/e/.d/jabber stop doesn't stop jabber" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151214
<ubotu> New bug: #151216 in firefox (main) ""Unresponsive script" note doesn't indicate which tab / page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151216
<dholbach> bdmurray: would you agree that it's ok to drop  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/BugWork ? 1) it's not really something that should live in the MOTU namespace, 2) it's outdated
<ubotu> New bug: #151217 in liferea (main) "[gutsy]  liferea-bin crashed with SIGSEGV while trying to a new feed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151217
<ubotu> New bug: #151218 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-about-me password change when using pam_cracklib" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151218
<Muelli> Hi. I get following lines in my .xsession-error everytime I login:
<Muelli> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Muelli> Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session.
<Muelli> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore: line 11: /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore: No such file or directory
<ubotu> New bug: #151219 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator (universe) "Can't navigate properly using Hauppauge PVR 250 remote" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151219
<Muelli> Along with (process:6358): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<Muelli> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead. Is it worth a bug report?
<gnomefreak> if you want it to have a chance to get fixed yes bug report is good
<ubotu> New bug: #151220 in zaptel (universe) "zaptel-source does not compile with a 2.6.22 kernel (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151220
<ubotu> New bug: #151221 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo freezes after trying to insert a picture" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151221
<ubotu> New bug: #151222 in mythbuntu-control-centre (universe) "Should be able to install emulators for mythgame" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151222
<ubotu> New bug: #151223 in openoffice.org (main) "open office crash on options, print" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151223
<ubotu> New bug: #151226 in checkgmail (universe) "Synaptic recommends libsexymm2, which is useless (missing Perl bindings)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151226
<ubotu> New bug: #151227 in ubuntu "Left-clicking clock applet hangs gnome-panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151227
<ubotu> New bug: #151225 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythmusic should depend on cdrecord" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151225
<ubotu> New bug: #151228 in mesa (main) "libgl1-mesa-dri uninstallable on lpia" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151228
<ubotu> New bug: #151230 in ubuntu "laptop display 4new install critical" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151230
<ubotu> New bug: #151229 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Live DVD fails to boot on Dell Optiplex GX260 (intel 845G)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151229
<ubotu> New bug: #151231 in cron (main) "cron jobs fail silently if too much output produced" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151231
<ubotu> New bug: #151232 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151232
<ubotu> New bug: #151234 in thunderbird (main) "popup screen persistence" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151234
<ubotu> New bug: #151235 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151235
<ubotu> New bug: #151236 in gnome-applets (main) "can't empty the trash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151236
<ubotu> New bug: #151239 in ubuntu "instalator nen zejm schopen nainstalovat nkter esk balky" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151239
<ubotu> New bug: #151240 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Plugin "Snapping Windows" produces conflict with "wobbly" plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151240
<ubotu> New bug: #151241 in linux-meta (main) "standby does not work any more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151241
<ubotu> New bug: #151242 in update-manager (main) "Prompt temporary move /var/cache/apt to other partition for distribution upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151242
<ubotu> New bug: #147338 in inkscape (main) "inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147338
<ubotu> New bug: #151245 in vpnc (universe) "update to 0.51?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151245
<ubotu> New bug: #151243 in ubiquity (main) "DebconfError: (10, "migration-assistant/new-user/martin/ doesn't exist")" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151243
<ubotu> New bug: #151244 in debian-installer (main) "encrypted lvm initialisation is very slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151244
<ubotu> New bug: #151246 in ubuntu "nkter aktualizace nelze aplikovat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151246
<ubotu> New bug: #151247 in linux-libertine (universe) "some very important characters missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151247
<ubotu> New bug: #151249 in clisp (universe) "clisp DESCRIBE fetches an outdated 404 page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151249
<ubotu> New bug: #151250 in ubuntu "problem with mount usb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151250
<ubotu> New bug: #151252 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "USB Stops Working (Disabling IRQ #19) Gutsy Gibbon Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151252
<ubotu> New bug: #151254 in gaim (main) "when any user log in it does not notify me by popup(bottom right corner of screen)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151254
<ubotu> New bug: #147476 in hydrogen (universe) "hydrogen crashed with SIGSEGV in std::string::assign()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147476
<ubotu> New bug: #151253 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Lock screen causes X to crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151253
<ubotu> New bug: #151255 in evolution (main) "evolution calendar pop up blank appointment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151255
<ubotu> New bug: #151256 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Xorg or Intel Driver Shows bar at bottom fter upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151256
<ubotu> New bug: #151257 in gnome-orca (main) "Orca crashes when using eSpeak (and Swedish)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151257
<ubotu> New bug: #151262 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL screen size too large" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151262
<ubotu> New bug: #151263 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification shows unread mail as new" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151263
<ubotu> New bug: #151261 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[regression]  sudo doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151261
<ubotu> New bug: #151264 in partman-crypto (main) "passphrase entry screen needs work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151264
<ubotu> New bug: #151265 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel icons move" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151265
<ubotu> New bug: #151266 in partman-crypto (main) "confirmation screen appears too late" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151266
<ubotu> New bug: #151268 in ubuntu "compiz with ATI Radeion RV100 QY [7000/VE]  corrupts screen after video playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151268
<ubotu> New bug: #151269 in apparmor (main) "apparmor abstraction "cups-client" is SuSE specific. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151269
<ubotu> New bug: #151270 in ubuntu "firefox restricted driver not unable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151270
<ubotu> New bug: #151271 in silo (main) "Sparc no check CD option at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151271
<ubotu> New bug: #151272 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator (universe) "m-l-g should support "include" statements for .lircrc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151272
<ubotu> New bug: #151273 in php5 (main) "Interactive mode doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151273
<ubotu> New bug: #151274 in ubuntu "Computer reset when goes enter in graphical mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151274
<ubotu> New bug: #151275 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Muxi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151275
<ubotu> New bug: #151277 in ubuntu "KDE Volume hotkeys disrupt balance setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151277
<ubotu> New bug: #151279 in ubuntu "language-support-en and language-support-ru depends from openoffice.org-writer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151279
<ubotu> New bug: #151281 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "can't tune dvb card (saa7134-dvb - KWorld ATSC 115)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151281
<ubotu> New bug: #151285 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic package repositories are checked but not enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151285
<ubotu> New bug: #151286 in wxwidgets2.5 (universe) "Request: wxPython 2.8.4 for Gutsy Gibon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151286
<ubotu> New bug: #151287 in ubuntu "msi laptop freeze 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151287
<ubotu> New bug: #151288 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "Please merge nspluginwrapper 0.9.91.5 from Debian Unstable (Contrib)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151288
<ubotu> New bug: #151289 in esvn (universe) "Please merge eSVN 0.6.12 from debian lenny/sid to Gutsy - fixes svn incompatibility." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151289
<ubotu> New bug: #151291 in ubuntu "Ubuntu LiveCD - manual partioning doesn't suggest mount point " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151291
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #151293 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Fire GL control says that no fire GL extensions are found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151293
<ubotu> New bug: #151282 in ubuntu "Floppy disk is missing in Kubuntu 7.10 beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151282
<ubotu> New bug: #151283 in ubuntu "kernel upgrade does not install linux-restricted-modules-*-386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151283
<gautada> bdmurray: I am still working on bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/53914
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53914 in ubiquity "Installer keyboard lazout setting" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #151294 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "Edubuntu icons are not uniform" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151294
<ubotu> New bug: #151295 in gnome-power-manager (main) "power manager doesn't know time until discharge (feisty version did know)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151295
<ubotu> New bug: #151296 in ubiquity (main) "Upgrade system after Ubiquity install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151296
<ubotu> New bug: #151298 in xawtv (universe) "vaio sony visual camera vgn-vcc7 not operable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151298
<ubotu> New bug: #151300 in ubuntu "[Feisty]  livecd safe graphics isn't (safe)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151300
<ubotu> New bug: #151301 in oprofile (universe) "oprofile not working in 2.6.22-14 amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151301
<ubotu> New bug: #151302 in evolution (main) "search folder does not filter correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151302
<ubotu> New bug: #151303 in kdepim (main) "mails multiply in inbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151303
<persia> Could someone help me with the incantation to get incorrectly retraced stacktraces re-retraced?  Bug #108965 doesn't quite have the information I'd prefer.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108965 in hydrogen "[apport]  hydrogen crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::activate_signal()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108965
<ubotu> New bug: #151305 in cryptsetup (main) "passphrase prompt at boot-time lacks feedback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151305
<ubotu> New bug: #151306 in dolphin (main) "should be visible only on KDE menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151306
<ubotu> New bug: #151313 in feisty-gdm-themes (main) "rename/fork into gutsy-gdm-themes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151313
<ubotu> New bug: #151314 in metacity (main) "pointer jitters while applications are opening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151314
<ubotu> New bug: #151311 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "DPI in kubuntu incorrect on xorg-video-driver-intel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151311
<ubotu> New bug: #151316 in evolution (main) "Evolution not aware of network changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151316
<ubotu> New bug: #151318 in totem (main) "fancy swirling effects should not be displayed when hardware too slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151318
<ubotu> New bug: #151319 in bitbake (universe) "The package not contain binaries thus it isn't useful at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151319
<ubotu> New bug: #151320 in ubuntu "Fujitsu siemens touchpad rocker does't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151320
<ubotu> New bug: #151321 in bluez-gnome (main) "incomprehensible "bluetooth protocol analyser" in menus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151321
<ubotu> New bug: #151322 in tracker (main) "trackerd keeps trashing the hard drive incessantly, gives almost no status info" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151322
<ubotu> New bug: #151323 in ubuntu "screenshot dual" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151323
<ubotu> New bug: #151325 in gnome-terminal (main) "scrollback gesture should be disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151325
<ubotu> New bug: #151326 in hal (main) "Setting Hard Drive Password breaks Suspend (Hibernate works)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151326
<bdmurray> dholbach: looking
<bdmurray> dholbach: Yes, dropping it would be fine.
<dholbach> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> thank you, I've looked at all the work you have been doing with the wiki cleanup but I liked the announcement on that page
<bdmurray> I mean I haven't looked, but I think I'll have to.
<dholbach> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #151328 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "not installed by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151328
<ubotu> New bug: #151329 in fbdesk (universe) "Package is outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151329
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #151350 in ubuntu "gutsy i386 no boot on asus with athlon x2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151350
<ubotu> New bug: #151351 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Corrupted screen on G33 with -14 kernel; regression from -13" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151351
<ubotu> New bug: #151352 in ubuntu "gutsy 64bit no image booting geforce 8500gt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151352
<ubotu> New bug: #151355 in debian-installer (main) "Sparc crypted LVM fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151355
<ubotu> New bug: #151354 in zapping (universe) "zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_widget_set_sensitive() (dup-of: 122913)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151354
<ogra> bdmurray, yay ... seems the patch will fix it for you then ...
<bdmurray> ogra: that'd be good
<ogra> seems the frontend swithced to uint while the backend expects int values ...
<ogra> and actually nobody apart from mjg59 noticed ... but he only fixed a part of it ...
<ogra> pretty hard stuff that gpm upstream will release like that
<gautada> bdmurray: I found another bug 26397.  It is already assigned to the "Server Team" .  Is it alright if I move it to "In Progress" and assigned to me while I work on confirming?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26397 in libapache2-mod-python "libapache2-mod-python: modpython segfaults when SSL is enabled in Postgresql" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26397
<gautada> bdmurray: confirming and fixing
<ubotu> New bug: #151359 in ubuntu "Dual Screens with ATI 9600 Pro doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151359
<bdmurray> gautada: In Progress means that you are working on fixing the bug
<gautada> bdmurray: isn't confirming the process of fixing (i.e. recreating the bug).  This bug is fairly straight forward since it is psycop1.  It is fixed in psycop2.  I use it all the time and I just  setup ssl to test it and it works fine
<ubotu> New bug: #151360 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer-applet should hide automatically when printing is complete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151360
<gautada> bdmurray: errr psycopg
<bdmurray> gautada: I thought you mentioned In Progress in your first comment about that bug
<gautada> bdmurray: I did.  I am trying to figure out the launchpad process for working on bugs, hence the questions and the insanely old bug reports.  I was asking if in the case of a bug assigned to someone that I want to work on would I change the status to in progress and assigned to me while I worked on it.  Step one being to confirm/recreate the bug.  Then if I could not write the patch to fix the bug and submit it then change the status 
<bdmurray> gautada: Okay so the fact that you are working on confirming a bug does not warrant the In Progress as state.  However, if you were working on a patch then In Progress would be appropriate.  Does that help?
<gautada> bdmurray: Yep!  Now I have confirmed the psycopg2 which obsoletes psycopg1 in the bug report works fine.  What do I do with this specific bug, change status to "Fix Released" and add a comment?
<gautada> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-python/+bug/26397
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26397 in libapache2-mod-python "libapache2-mod-python: modpython segfaults when SSL is enabled in Postgresql" [High,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #151361 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal doesn't properly redraw when maximized and creating new tabs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151361
<bdmurray> gautada: What packages does Dapper have?  Could it still be affected by the bug?
<zul>  /win 11
<ubotu> New bug: #151364 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Autoglade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151364
<ubotu> New bug: #151365 in ubuntu "Autosave doesn't work for Unsaved Documents" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151365
<gautada> bdmurray: It has a dummy package http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/python/python-psycopg
<ubotu> New bug: #151363 in usplash (main) "Splash screen turns monitor off." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151363
<bdmurray> gautada: If dapper isn't affected than Fix Released sounds the most appropriate but checking in #ubuntu-server just to be positive would a good idea
<bdmurray> I don't see anyone from the server team here at the moment
<ubotu> New bug: #151366 in update-manager (main) "crashed during dist upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151366
<ubotu> New bug: #151367 in ubuntu "Screen resolution unusable after upgrade to Gusty beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151367
<ubotu> New bug: #151368 in wammu (universe) "wammu wrong dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151368
<gautada> I found an email thread with a current backport (Sept 2007) of psycopg2 to dapper by Leonel Nunez.
<gautada> Should I just ask about the status in "answers" for the server team on launchpad?
<gautada> bdmurray: Also, I found bug about the backport.
<bdmurray> Backports are not enabled by default so I think the bug still exists for dapper then
<bdmurray> mathiaz: gautada is asking about bug 26397
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26397 in libapache2-mod-python "libapache2-mod-python: modpython segfaults when SSL is enabled in Postgresql" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26397
<bdmurray> gautada: mathiaz is on the server team
* mathiaz  is looking at the bug
<mathiaz> gautada: with which version of apache do you see this problem 6
<mathiaz> gautada: ?
<gautada> mathiaz: The problem is not with apache.  Though I can recreate with apache package 2.2.3-3.2ubuntu0.1
<mathiaz> gautada: yes. I meant which version of mod_python ?
<mathiaz> gautada: are you running feisty ?
<gautada> mathiaz: 3.2.10-3ubuntu1.  But the problem is with the obsoleted psycopg1, yes but I have dapper in vmware
<ubotu> New bug: #151370 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "Latest upgrade from 2.6.22-13 to 2.6.22-14 Ubuntu Gutsy Beta makes Broadcom WLAN stop working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151370
<mathiaz> gautada: could you describe your configuration ?
<gautada> mathiaz: I am not having a problem with this bug.  I am trying to learn the process ubuntu uses in handling bug reports.  I choose this bug because 1.) I use all the components on a daily basis and 2.) it is old so I won't get in anybodys way as I learn the ubuntu process.  I know from experience that you cannot use psycopg1 with ssl.  I also know that psycopg2 fixed this problem.  I am trying to figure out what to do with this bug no
<mathiaz> gautada: ok. I wasn't here at the begining of your questions.
<mathiaz> gautada: so the first thing is to check for which version of the package this bug is valid.
<gautada> mathaiz: no worries,
<bdmurray> As dapper still has psycopg1, right? It seems like it is still a bug that applies to dapper.
<mathiaz> gautada: hence the first question I've asked.
<mathiaz> bdmurray: yes. I think so.
<gautada> mathaiz: python-psycopg (1.1.21-3ubuntu3) is the package at fault
<mathiaz> gautada: ok. It seems that the assigned package in LP is wrong then.
<gautada> mathaiz: what is a dummy pack
<gautada> age
<ubotu> New bug: #145916 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145916
<mathiaz> gautada: where do you see a dummy package ?
<gautada> In the listing on packages.ubuntu.com
<mathiaz> gautada: if you click on the link, you'll have an explanation in the package description.
<ubotu> New bug: #151372 in partman-base (main) "gutsy installer hangs on partman stage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151372
<mathiaz> gautada: in that case, it's just package that depends on the correct version of psycopg
<gautada> mathaiz: I get it. the problem is with psycopg not python-psycopg, right?
<mathiaz> gautada: well psycopg and python-psycopg are the same IIRC.
<mathiaz> gautada: python-psycopg is the package name.
<mathiaz> gautada: psycopg is the upstream project name. That's why you won't find any psycopg package.
<mathiaz> gautada: python packages follow a naming convention. They start with python-.
<gautada> mathaiz: I guess I am dense.  It is a dummy package because all it does is install the upstream version of psycopg?  I assumed dummy means that it does not really install anything but is there for compatibility or to simplify a complex install with multiple dependencies.
<gautada> mathaiz: the naming convention I understand.
<mathiaz> gautada: no. It won't install any upstream version (in the sense download the latest version from upstream website and install it).
<gautada> mathaiz: No, not what I thought.  but here is a wrench, explain python2.4-psycopg
<mathiaz> gautada: it'S used to set the dependencies correctly. It depends on python2.4-psycopg, which is the package that contains the actual python library.
<gautada> mathaiz: OK I understand now.
<ubotu> New bug: #151373 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Desktop freezes since -14 kernel in Gutsy when using Skype" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151373
<ubotu> New bug: #151374 in ubuntu "UBUNTU 7.10 Dev, HD 2900,2600 and 2400? SOUND HDMI-Nvidia sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151374
<ubotu> New bug: #151375 in compiz (main) "white window borders in fully horizontally stretched windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151375
<gautada> mathaiz: So back to bug report it is still a valid bug for dapper.  but there is a backport in the works by Leonel Nunez bug 115269.  There is nothing that should be done to this bug even though it is not "New", is a know issue, and there is a work around.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115269 in ubuntu "[backport]  python-psycopg2 From Feisty to Dapper" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115269
<mathiaz> gautada: well - is this bug still a problem in gutsy ?
<gautada> Hmmm... I have not tested that.  I have to run out to walk the dog before he urinates on me.  But it is not a problem in Feisty where I am running apache, mod_python, pscopg2, and postgresql(SSL).  and pscopg2 obsoletes pscopg1 http://www.initd.org/tracker/psycopg
<mathiaz> gautada: it seems that the bug is fixed in the latest release. So its status should be set to 'Fix Released' with the standard anwser from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses.
<ubotu> New bug: #151376 in acpi-support (main) "[gutsy]  [regression]  Can't restore from suspend." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151376
<mathiaz> gautada: Then you have to think about dapper.
<mathiaz> gautada: you may wanna nominate it for dapper (with nominate for release) so that we know it's a problem in dapper and may be we can think about doing a StableReleaseUpdate.
<gautada> mathaiz: I will double check dapper before doing the nomination.  How do I do a nomination
<ubotu> New bug: #151378 in alsa-driver (main) "internal microphone not working hda-intel ICH7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151378
<ubotu> New bug: #151379 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "Please provide virtualbox modules for 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151379
<mathiaz> gautada: nomination is listed in the actions, on the left side ofLP
<mathiaz> gautada: as you try to reproduce the bug on dapper, could you attach how you reproduce it to the bug ?
<gautada> mathaiz: One last thing.  I am not sure of the correct response my best guess is "Bugs resolved after update or config change" because it is fixed with the psyxcopg2.
<ubotu> New bug: #151380 in electricsheep (universe) "Sits in upper left corner of screen when Compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151380
<gautada> mathaiz: No problem on the reproduction.
<mathiaz> gautada: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-246b9a0b2091d7aee70afd2b0579dbbc986eb51b
<mathiaz> gautada: you said someone was working on a backport ?
<mathiaz> gautada: is it to do a StableReleaseUpdate or for dapper-backports ?
<gautada> Leonel Nunez is doing something with psycopg2
<mathiaz> gautada: ok. That would be for dapper-backports then.
<mathiaz> gautada: do you think it's possible to fix this in psycopg1 ?
<gautada> mathaiz: I am going to double check
<ubotu> New bug: #151382 in ubuntu "nvidia with compiz and with dual core freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151382
<mathiaz> gautada: if it's possible, then you should add a comment to the bug and nominate for dapper.
<gautada> mathaiz: will do and I will let you know what the results before nomination.
<mathiaz> gautada: excellent ! Thanks.
<mathiaz> keescook: if I've committed and pushed a fix in my bzr branch of apparmor, should I set the status of the bugs to Fix Commited in LP ?
<mathiaz> keescook: or is it just when the fix has been merged in the ubuntu-core-dev branch ?
<ubotu> New bug: #151384 in ubuntu "cannot mount usb flash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151384
<ubotu> New bug: #151385 in ubuntu "desktop wobbly effects makes screen go black at times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151385
<ubotu> New bug: #151386 in ltsp (main) ""This workstation is not allowed to connect to the server"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151386
<ubotu> New bug: #151387 in ubuntu "Random Crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151387
<ubotu> New bug: #151388 in xorg (main) "failsafeXServer: line 47: [: too many arguments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151388
<ubotu> New bug: #151389 in ubuntu "sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151389
<ubotu> New bug: #151391 in linux-meta (main) "rt2500 can't connect to WPA/TKIP protected network with hidden essid - network manager says signal 0 %" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151391
<ubotu> New bug: #151330 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine crashed with IndexError in OnOpenDirectory()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151330
<ubotu> New bug: #151393 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin profile 'lost' due to dolphin->d3lphin change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151393
<ubotu> New bug: #151395 in gnome-control-center (main) "[Gutsy]  The Custom option in "Visual Effects" tab of Appearance Preferences don't persist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151395
<ubotu> New bug: #151396 in evince (main) "Can't read PDF with Evince (text is white on white)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151396
<ubotu> New bug: #151397 in ubuntu "Slow Boot in 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151397
<ubotu> New bug: #151398 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Can't view source of an .eml attachment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151398
<ubotu> New bug: #151399 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "Kernel spits out errors about hfa384x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151399
<ubotu> New bug: #151400 in xulrunner-1.9 (universe) "xpcshell missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151400
<ubotu> New bug: #150761 in inkscape (main) "inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV when selecting objects" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150761
<ubotu> New bug: #151131 in apport (main) "apport-cli crashed with IOError in mark_report_seen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151131
<ubotu> New bug: #151404 in quanta (universe) "Quanta hangs after startup in Gutsy Kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151404
<ubotu> New bug: #146464 in apport (main) "apport-cli crashed with IOError in mark_report_seen()" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146464
<ubotu> New bug: #150886 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in groupPaintWindow()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150886
<ubotu> New bug: #151405 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager breaks suspend, stops working" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151405
<ubotu> New bug: #151406 in gnome-terminal (main) "k9copy crashes if not startet as root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151406
<ubotu> New bug: #151407 in gedit (main) "Modified keyboard shortcuts not remembered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151407
<ubotu> New bug: #151408 in language-pack-es (main) "bad translation in visual effects tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151408
<ubotu> New bug: #151409 in ubuntu "No graphical shutdown in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151409
<chuck_> #151288
<chuck_> bug #151288
<bdmurray> bug 151288
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151288 in nspluginwrapper "UVFe: Please merge nspluginwrapper 0.9.91.5 from Debian Unstable (Contrib)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151288
<ubotu> New bug: #151417 in gnome-panel (main) "alt+f2 should list history items from newest to oldest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151417
<ubotu> New bug: #151415 in gnome-games (main) "winnings subtracted and losses added to my balance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151415
<ubotu> New bug: #151416 in ubuntu "Window does not return to custom size after exiting a program and re opening it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151416
<ubotu> New bug: #151413 in gnome-games (main) "my blackjack winnings are deducted rather than credited" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151413
<ubotu> New bug: #151414 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel  2.6.22-14-generic upgrade breaks video playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151414
<ubotu> New bug: #151418 in ubuntu "Colorful Lines when shutting down or switching to console" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151418
<ubotu> New bug: #151419 in ubuntu "(Gutsy) totem does not automatically play video files in firefox if the codecs are not installed through the totem program first" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151419
<ubotu> New bug: #151420 in claws-mail (universe) "Claw's LPIA build is not enabling the hildon interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151420
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-11
<ubotu> New bug: #151423 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "Remove vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 2.6.15.10-6 from gutsy/multiverse" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151423
<ubotu> New bug: #151424 in vmware-player (multiverse) "Remove vmware-player 1.0.2-2 from gutsy/multiverse" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151424
<ubotu> New bug: #151425 in software-properties (main) "Mirror list needs to be refreshed automatically from LP" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151425
<ubotu> New bug: #151427 in update-manager (main) "update to gutsy beta fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151427
<ubotu> New bug: #151422 in ubuntu "stop of dolphin in the admin-account shows a write error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151422
<ubotu> New bug: #151430 in rhythmbox (main) "it closes after add music in lateeeral sidebar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151430
<ubotu> New bug: #151431 in ubuntu "Show/Hide Hidden Files option in Save Dialog from Openoffice not working when invoked from Evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151431
<ubotu> New bug: #151433 in gnome-panel (main) "Since the update I can't open the Windows HD using ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151433
<ubotu> New bug: #151437 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  Segfault when returning from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151437
<ubotu> New bug: #151438 in imagemagick (main) "Mogrify seems to be missing options like transpose" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151438
<ubotu> New bug: #151439 in ubuntu "Constant "banding" and other visual artifacts in gusty on nvidia GeForce 4 MX" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151439
<ubotu> New bug: #151440 in ubuntu "standard output: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151440
<ubotu> New bug: #151441 in ubuntu "serious problems with wireless (Intel 4965 on HP Pavilion dv95xx)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151441
<ubotu> New bug: #151443 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel don't show battery level correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151443
<ubotu> New bug: #151444 in ubuntu "Fn-Keys  for adjusting brightness of the display does not work anymore in Gutsy on my Dell Inspiron 9400" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151444
<ubotu> New bug: #151445 in gspca (universe) "Package gspca-source Outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151445
<ubotu> New bug: #151446 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  AutoFsck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151446
<ubotu> New bug: #151447 in ubuntu "Deleted user persists in Login Window Preferences Security tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151447
<ubotu> New bug: #151448 in wine (universe) "Wacom pressure sensitivity lacking under Wine applications." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151448
<ubotu> New bug: #151449 in util-linux (main) "E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10 E: util-linux: dependency problems - leaving uncinfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151449
<ubotu> New bug: #151451 in strigi (main) "strange translucent rectangle in the top-left corner of the screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151451
<ubotu> New bug: #151452 in pidgin (main) "Yahoo! Mail URL should be changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151452
<ubotu> New bug: #151453 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse IDE wont start in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151453
<ubotu> New bug: #151454 in smc (universe) "[kubuntu] [gutsy] SMC - Secret Maryo Chronicles - not appear in menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151454
<ubotu> New bug: #151455 in ubuntu "Tashiba Satellite Pro 4600 Wireless broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151455
<yipe> hi bug people! I wasn't sure who to ask about this, but I figured you guys would at least know
<yipe> have you noticed that in firefox with gutsy, the official ubuntu download page doesn't render correctly?
<RAOF> yipe: You're talking about the "office" bit, yes?
<yipe> http://i21.tinypic.com/2luc5ex.png    << That's what it looks like on my screen, notice the mashed together bit in the middle
<yipe> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<yipe> that's the page I mean
<RAOF> Hm, something different. I'm not sure if that's a known-bug or not.
<yipe> Where it says "which release do you want? that and the bit above that are mashed together
<ubotu> New bug: #151459 in ubuntu "If invalid date/time detected on live cd, attempting to change causes lockup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151459
<ubotu> New bug: #151460 in ubuntu "(GUTSY BETA) Blender's selection tool not visible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151460
<ubotu> New bug: #151462 in unionfs (main) "unionfs still kernel-crashes when added extra directories to the union" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151462
<ubotu> New bug: #151463 in acroread (multiverse) "do not replace the pdf mimetype icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151463
<ubotu> New bug: #151464 in gnome-applets (main) "[gutsy]  gnome-dictionary-applet doesn't get focus with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151464
<blueyed> yipe: the download page looks ok here in firefox/gutsy.
<blueyed> yipe: http://codeprobe.de/tmp/screenshot-ff-ubuntu-download.png
<yipe> 'kay
* yipe just wanted to hepl
<yipe> help*
<ubotu> New bug: #151466 in monodevelop (universe) "MonoDevelop Needs Update to Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151466
<ubotu> New bug: #151467 in lesstif2 (universe) "Please sync lesstif2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151467
<ubotu> New bug: #151468 in ubuntu "screen display corrupt with latest update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151468
<blueyed> yipe: thanks. Maybe a bug with the theme you are using? You may want to file a bug about it. Maybe someone can confirm/reproduce it.
<ubotu> New bug: #151469 in aptitude (main) "aptitude marks dependinces of a metapackage as manually installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151469
<ubotu> New bug: #151470 in ubuntu "after update refresh/resolution issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151470
<ubotu> New bug: #151471 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Resume after suspend to disk or suspend to ram fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151471
<ubotu> New bug: #151474 in oem-config (main) "Kubuntu 7.10-RC: during first boot authentication fails due to some inter-prcess communication error in KDE (dup-of: 145226)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151474
<ubotu> New bug: #151475 in drivel (universe) "Drivel can not handle multiple categories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151475
<ubotu> New bug: #151476 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Xorg: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151476
<ubotu> New bug: #151477 in oem-config (main) "Kubuntu 7.10-RC: screen garbled when choosing Timezone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151477
<ubotu> New bug: #151478 in blender (universe) "blender memory leak during boolean operation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151478
<ubotu> New bug: #151479 in tvtime (universe) "tvtime crashes while switch in fullscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151479
<ubotu> New bug: #151480 in ubuntu "Screen goes blank booting Gutsy Gibbon BETA live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151480
<ubotu> New bug: #151481 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl has a memory leak 09\07" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151481
<ubotu> New bug: #151482 in gnome-panel (main) "hpdeskjet 3550 stops printing reports error other " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151482
<ubotu> New bug: #151484 in scim (main) "SCIM Disallows renaming of files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151484
<ubotu> New bug: #151485 in kdepim (main) "kmail selects wrong sending profile when redirecting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151485
<ubotu> New bug: #151486 in kdebase (main) "KDM won't show theme after removing userlist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151486
<ubotu> New bug: #151487 in libsdl-sound1.2 (universe) "Please enable FLAC support when building" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151487
<ubotu> New bug: #151488 in alsa-driver (main) "built-in mic on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi worked under Fesity, doesn't under Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151488
<ubotu> New bug: #151490 in ubuntu "Bootup splash screen causes problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151490
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #151489 in ubuntu "Feature Request: PepperPad3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151489
<ubotu> New bug: #151491 in system-config-printer (main) "Too many entries for Parallel Port in configuration wizard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151491
<ubotu> New bug: #151492 in egroupware (universe) "new upstream version 1.4.002" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151492
<ubotu> New bug: #151493 in ubuntu "Dist.Upgrade: people.ubuntu.com 404 Not Found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151493
<ubotu> New bug: #151495 in ubuntu "wine add-in in kcontrol doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151495
<ubotu> New bug: #151497 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.10-RC: Kdesktop: unable to create io-slave" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151497
<kagou> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #151499 in emerald (universe) "alt+tab crashes emerald" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151499
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #151501 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  weird drawing at the bottom of the screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151501
<ubotu> New bug: #151502 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar applet can't open evolution mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151502
<ubotu> New bug: #151503 in ltsp (main) "ltsp scripts dont work properly if chroot basedir is a symlink" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151503
<ubotu> New bug: #151500 in ubuntu "special characters break WPA key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151500
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #151505 in openoffice.org2 (main) "crash on changing the items in tools -> options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151505
<ubotu> New bug: #151507 in pidgin (main) "Wrong assumption made by Pidgin while talking to Network Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151507
<ubotu> New bug: #151508 in beagle (main) "error in beagle-extract-content (.doc, .ppt)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151508
<ubotu> New bug: #151509 in system-config-printer (main) "The remote printers should not be shared by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151509
<ubotu> New bug: #151510 in system-config-printer (main) "IPP Printers shared are not automatically shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151510
<ubotu> New bug: #151511 in ubuntu "Applications Menu not working after Gutsy update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151511
<ubotu> New bug: #151512 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-13-* is out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151512
<ubotu> New bug: #151513 in ubuntu "When display goes to sleep, it won't wake up again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151513
<ubotu> New bug: #151514 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox uses 100% CPU time when using crossfading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151514
<ubotu> New bug: #151515 in debian-installer (main) "missing resize option" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151515
<ubotu> New bug: #151516 in adonthell (universe) "Wrong characters in Adonthell." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151516
<ubotu> New bug: #151517 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Gnome integration of Tracker inconsitent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151517
<ubotu> New bug: #151518 in gdb (main) "gdb cannot break on entry point for statically linked binaries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151518
<ubotu> New bug: #151521 in util-linux (main) "Error mounting NTFS volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151521
<ubotu> New bug: #151520 in ubuntu "FIFO skips or blocks data stream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151520
<ubotu> New bug: #151522 in ubuntu "network device changes from eth1 to eth0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151522
<ubotu> New bug: #151523 in evolution (main) "evolution calendars disappeared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151523
<ubotu> New bug: #151524 in debian-installer (main) "Installer stuck in zlib1g on server amd64 with LVM crypt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151524
<ubotu> New bug: #151525 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Can't resume from suspend " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151525
<ubotu> New bug: #151529 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when a broken ipod is connected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151529
<ubotu> New bug: #151532 in cryptsetup (main) "cryptsetup: failed to setup lvm device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151532
<ubotu> New bug: #151530 in wine (universe) "[gutsy]  align user's profile shell folders links to xdg-users-dir" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151530
<ubotu> New bug: #151531 in gthumb (main) "[gutsy]  gThumb segfaults on removing current picture by pressing delete-key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151531
<ubotu> New bug: #151534 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin does not render all icons correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151534
<ubotu> New bug: #151535 in firefox (main) "firefox font spacing problem on justify (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151535
<ubotu> New bug: #151536 in evolution-data-server (main) "Hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151536
<ubotu> New bug: #151538 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 5 Live CD boots to a higher resolution than my monitor can handle" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151538
<ubotu> New bug: #151539 in pppoeconf (main) "No easy way to revert pppoeconf's configuration changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151539
<ubotu> New bug: #151540 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Move to another workaspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151540
<ubotu> New bug: #151541 in gstreamer (universe) "gstreamer audio cd playback problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151541
<ubotu> New bug: #151542 in compiz (main) "[nvidia geforce3]  resizing glxgears occasionally freezes desktop for a few seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151542
<ubotu> New bug: #151544 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[Gutsy]  GNOME takes too much time to load during system boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151544
<ubotu> New bug: #151543 in ubuntu "xserver-xorg-video-intel and 1680x1050" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151543
<ubotu> New bug: #151545 in wireshark (universe) "[gutsy]  Wireshark crashes when opening captured file " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151545
<ubotu> New bug: #151546 in ubuntu "hibernation doesn't shutdown the computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151546
<ubotu> New bug: #151547 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  using dual monitor, the DPI seems to change on one of the monitors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151547
<ubotu> New bug: #151548 in cedet (universe) "stop when installing unbuntu 7.10 fron 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151548
<ubotu> New bug: #151549 in ubuntu "iMac 24" 1920x1200 screen resolution not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151549
<ubotu> New bug: #151550 in ubuntu "lost configuration of grub-gfx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151550
<ubotu> New bug: #151551 in ubuntu "launchpad should sugest the necessary logs to report a bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151551
<ubotu> New bug: #151554 in webkit (universe) "libwebkitgtk0d" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151554
<ubotu> New bug: #151555 in ubuntu "snd_hda_intel sound is distorted with digital cable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151555
<ubotu> New bug: #151556 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Compiz Put plugin does not allow setting keyboard actions in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151556
<ubotu> New bug: #151559 in ubuntu "logitech dinovo edge bluetooth sometimes works, sometimes not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151559
<pedro_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #151561 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "leadtek winfast" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151561
<ubotu> New bug: #151562 in ubuntu "sl-modem-daemon not available for AMD64 ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151562
<ubotu> New bug: #151564 in ubuntu "[Wish]  Please include Gtk2::Sexy Perl bindings into Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151564
<ubotu> New bug: #151563 in openssl097 (universe) "Please remove openssl097 source and binaries from Gutsy" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151563
<ubotu> New bug: #151565 in ndiswrapper (main) "linux kernel: [ 4909.813152]  Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000018 RIP: (ndiswrapper/iwconfig)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151565
* persia dances happily about 151563
<ubotu> New bug: #151568 in gajim (universe) "Gajim doesn't reconnect to local-link (avahi) after a restart of NetworkManager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151568
<ubotu> New bug: #151569 in im-sdk (universe) "Core dumped during installation process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151569
<ubotu> New bug: #151573 in openoffice.org (main) "autopkgtest gutsy openoffice.org: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151573
<ubotu> New bug: #151570 in tracker (main) "No tracker index in LiveCD session" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151570
<ubotu> New bug: #151572 in ubuntu "HP photosmart R717 camera not mounted when plugged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151572
<persia> Tracker Index in a LiveCD?  One hopes that's prepopulated (for which there's little space), as otherwise...
<ubotu> New bug: #151571 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "allows saving empty configuration and crashes if that is used" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151571
<ubotu> New bug: #151574 in gnome-control-center (main) "Our default theme is "Custom"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151574
<ubotu> New bug: #144652 in update-manager (main) "Crash during login" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144652
<ubotu> New bug: #144736 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in getAvailableRefreshRatesForResolution()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144736
<ubotu> New bug: #151577 in totem (main) "Can't watch video" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151577
<ubotu> New bug: #151578 in gnome-panel (main) "ktorrent is unable to open after VPN application is added " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151578
<ubotu> New bug: #151580 in sysvinit (main) "Sendsigs should always skip fuse filesystems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151580
<ubotu> New bug: #151581 in gnash (universe) "gnash fills .xsession-errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151581
<ubotu> New bug: #151576 in ubuntu "Gnome Thinks Home Directory Is Desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151576
<ubotu> New bug: #151579 in sysvinit (main) "umountfs must check whether a mountpoint contains a loopmounted root file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151579
<ubotu> New bug: #151582 in ubuntu "System block during the shutdown progress" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151582
<ubotu> New bug: #146581 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146581
<ubotu> New bug: #146584 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146584
<ubotu> New bug: #151584 in tracker (main) "doesn't index apt-get source directories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151584
<ubotu> New bug: #151585 in ubuntu "USB Devices unrecognised by virtualbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151585
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #151586 in ubuntu "Gutsy - Compiz windows will not maximize by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151586
<ubotu> New bug: #151587 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus lose menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151587
<ubotu> New bug: #151588 in ubuntu "v4l usb webcamera driver gives corrupted images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151588
<ubotu> New bug: #151589 in openoffice.org2 (main) "OOO Calc: text is missing in solver and chart dialogs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151589
<ubotu> New bug: #151590 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Evolution is setup to use spamassasin, but bogofilter is installed per default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151590
<ubotu> New bug: #151593 in deskbar-applet (main) "Race in displaying tracker action ends up showing two actions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151593
<ubotu> New bug: #151594 in vips7.10 (universe) "after hibernate i need to enter ssid and the key to connect to the wireless router >>problem with keyring manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151594
<ubotu> New bug: #151595 in ubuntu "gutsy beta bug: es_CA.UTF8@valencia default instead of es_CA.UTF8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151595
<ubotu> New bug: #151596 in dict-af (main) "executables in binary package, not rebuilt during build" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151596
<ubotu> New bug: #151597 in tracker (main) "Does not update search results incrementally" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151597
<ubotu> New bug: #151598 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "please package the Netbeans profiler" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151598
<ubotu> New bug: #151599 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr() (dup-of: 147348)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151599
<ubotu> New bug: #151600 in linux-meta (main) "madwifi no longer working in kernel 2.6.22-12 and 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151600
<ubotu> New bug: #151601 in ichthux-meta (universe) "[gutsy]  ichthux-desktop depends on transitional package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151601
<MTecknology> how can I nominate a bug for Gutsy?
<ubotu> New bug: #151602 in ubuntu "hibernate resume crash & no network & unable to restart udev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151602
<ubotu> New bug: #151604 in metacity (main) "maxmize vertically ignores bottom panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151604
<MTecknology> ok, it's just an option right there
<ubotu> New bug: #151607 in ubuntu "laptop get freeze when inactive." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151607
<ubotu> New bug: #151608 in evince (main) "Evince Document Viewer 2.20.0 fails to read Arabic PDFs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151608
<ubotu> New bug: #151605 in ubuntu "initramfs-tools should be depending on util-linux package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151605
<ubotu> New bug: #151610 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet behaves inconsistantly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151610
<ubotu> New bug: #151611 in at (main) "[security]  at.deny exists" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151611
<ubotu> New bug: #151609 in nautilus (main) "mobile usb crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151609
<ubotu> New bug: #151613 in at (main) "[security]  Pidgin XMPP TLS/SSL Man in the Middle attack" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151613
<ubotu> New bug: #151614 in ubuntu "update from feisty to gutsy amd64 no boot with 2.6.22.14, works with 2.6.20-16" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151614
<ubotu> New bug: #151615 in gwenview (main) "Changing picture in Gwenview with scrollwheel doesn't work with svg-files  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151615
<ubotu> New bug: #151617 in ant (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ant: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151617
<ubotu> New bug: #151618 in festival-gaim (universe) "Please sync pidgin-festival from debian unstable [universe] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151618
<ubotu> New bug: #151619 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox dies with segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151619
<ubotu> New bug: #151620 in kde-hal-device-manager (universe) "FTBFS: missing build-dependency on python-qt3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151620
<ubotu> New bug: #151622 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Impress cannot play embedded videos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151622
<ubotu> New bug: #151623 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "message without object field are lost" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151623
<ubotu> New bug: #151621 in xorg (main) "Cursor Disappears - Nvidia Card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151621
<ubotu> New bug: #151624 in sound-juicer (main) "Proposed importing audio CD when resuming from hibernation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151624
<ubotu> New bug: #151625 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox sort import errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151625
<ubotu> New bug: #126659 in network-manager "Feature Request: Allow VPN even when manual configuration (static IP) (dup-of: 5364)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126659
<ubotu> New bug: #151627 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  Update iwlwifi driver to 1.1.17 from 1.1.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151627
<ubotu> New bug: #151628 in totem (main) "Bug on More information about media plugins" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151628
<ubotu> New bug: #151629 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox playlists don't support intentionally duplicate songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151629
<ubotu> New bug: #151630 in ubiquity (main) "Allow passwordless installs?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151630
<ubotu> New bug: #151631 in ubuntu "Copying a file with konqueror always overwrite a previously half-copied file." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151631
<ubotu> New bug: #151632 in rhythmbox (main) "No way in Rhythmbox to refresh/update music library after moving/renaming/updating tags in songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151632
<ubotu> New bug: #151633 in partman-partitioning (main) "Creating multiple partition without mountpoint requires multiple confirmations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151633
<ubotu> New bug: #151634 in alsa-driver (main) "snd_hda_intel @ Intel DP35DP mb.: Input from Line-in / Mic can't be listen in the output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151634
<ubotu> New bug: #151636 in ubuntu "Metacity vanishes when switching virtual desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151636
<ubotu> New bug: #151637 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in  do_save_ondisk_email_message_for_imap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151637
<ubotu> New bug: #151638 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutsy]  Screen brightness indicator flickers on battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151638
<ubotu> New bug: #151639 in debconf (main) "frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_leave_scope()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151639
<ubotu> New bug: #151640 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  compiz can't be enabled again, after it was manually disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151640
<ubotu> New bug: #151641 in ftgl (main) "ftgl-dev does not find freetype" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151641
<ubotu> New bug: #151642 in samhain (universe) "samhain 2.3.8 is out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151642
<ubotu> New bug: #151643 in samhain (universe) "improve samhain support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151643
<ubotu> New bug: #151644 in hal (main) "USB drives not recognised after installing hal updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151644
<ubotu> New bug: #151645 in partman-partitioning (main) "Can't create fat16 partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151645
<ubotu> New bug: #151646 in bayonne (universe) "FTBFS: gcc errors; needs sync (+libs)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151646
<ubotu> New bug: #151647 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Cannot configure projector connected to laptop with Intel i915 (driver "i810") using displayconfig-gtk" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151647
<ubotu> New bug: #151648 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager needs restarting after resume in order to suspend again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151648
<ubotu> New bug: #151650 in dovecot (main) "dovecot is not restarted when remove dovecot-pop3d or dovecot-imapd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151650
<ubotu> New bug: #151651 in update-manager (main) "installation automatix crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151651
<ubotu> New bug: #151652 in ubuntu "cannot access www" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151652
<ubotu> New bug: #151653 in ubuntu "iptables firewall script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151653
<ubotu> New bug: #151654 in fai-kernels "FAI kernel does not include working bnx2 driver (Broadcom, Dell)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151654
<ubotu> New bug: #151655 in gthumb (main) "Unable to set custom page size when printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151655
<ubotu> New bug: #151656 in liferea (main) "Liferea does not update view when switching from search to unread" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151656
<ubotu> New bug: #151657 in crack-attack (universe) "Crack Attack! crashed in solo mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151657
<ubotu> New bug: #151659 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashed when refreshing directory" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151659
<ubotu> New bug: #151660 in gnash (universe) "Gnash plugin stalls, takes keyboard accelerators with it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151660
<ubotu> New bug: #151662 in mbr (main) "autopkgtest gutsy mbr: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151662
<ubotu> New bug: #151663 in ubuntu "second instance of program launches in the exact same position as the first instance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151663
<ubotu> New bug: #151665 in totem (main) "timeline not running when playing flv from ntfs disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151665
<ubotu> New bug: #151434 in evolution (main) "Unable to preview photo attachments in Evolution" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151434
<ubotu> New bug: #151666 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity starts on the left upper corner on Kubuntu AMD64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151666
<ubotu> New bug: #151667 in nautilus (main) "Wine System Crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151667
<ubotu> New bug: #151668 in cupsys (main) "[gutsy]  cupsys-bsd needs dependency on csh" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151668
<ubotu> New bug: #151669 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel panic on boot with 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151669
<ubotu> New bug: #151670 in partman-partitioning (main) "Crashes when creating reiserfs filesystem" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151670
<ubotu> New bug: #151672 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Has No Icons When Changing Gnome Themes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151672
<ubotu> New bug: #151673 in compiz (main) "sometimes can't move windows outside a viewport with compiz enabled in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151673
<ubotu> New bug: #151675 in hal (main) "display flicker and high cpu activity  after first login after systemstart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151675
<ubotu> New bug: #151676 in gcalctool (main) "does not handle conversion of negative decimal numbers to binary correctly (twos complement form)." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151676
<ubotu> New bug: #151677 in bash (main) "Support purge in apt-get auto completion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151677
<ubotu> New bug: #151678 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151678
<ubotu> New bug: #151679 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "No schema files installed for fusion plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151679
<ubotu> New bug: #151680 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "[Gutsy]  In CompizConfig Settings Manager when editing Key Bindings for Application Switcher and Shift Switcher Plugins some jump back to default (can not be changed effektively)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151680
<ubotu> New bug: #151681 in compiz (main) "White slash on the top windows border with compiz-fusion enabled..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151681
<ubotu> New bug: #151683 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Compiz 1.0.6.0+git20071008-Oubuntu1 crashes cube and Gnome Desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151683
<ubotu> New bug: #151684 in ubuntu "Camera Detection Issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151684
<ubotu> New bug: #151685 in network-manager-applet (main) "Password dialog opens behind other windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151685
<ubotu> New bug: #151686 in lua50 (main) "package liblualib50 5.0.3-2build1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot access archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151686
<ubotu> New bug: #151688 in evolution (main) "Evolution cannot merge a second email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151688
<ubotu> New bug: #151692 in usplash (main) "Usplash blank screen on shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151692
<bdmurray> ogra: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #151694 in samba (main) "Samba share stops working after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151694
<ubotu> New bug: #151696 in gthumb (main) "autopkgtest gutsy gthumb: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151696
<ubotu> New bug: #151697 in evolution (main) "evolution calendar date bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151697
<ubotu> New bug: #151701 in gedit (main) "permissions altered while saving over sshfs mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151701
<ubotu> New bug: #151698 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "VPN unable to reconnect after switching between wired/wireless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151698
<ubotu> New bug: #151699 in gdc-4.1 (universe) "[UVFe]  gdc-4.1 0.25 new upstream release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151699
<ubotu> New bug: #151702 in kdebase (main) "Black screen with Wine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151702
<ubotu> New bug: #151706 in ubuntu "need to add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to alsa-base on Sony Vaio VGN-TZ190N" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151706
<ubotu> New bug: #151713 in upstart (main) "upstart reboots during upgade in in-target" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151713
<ubotu> New bug: #151718 in wspanish (main) "package wspanish 1.0.19 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151718
<ubotu> New bug: #151725 in ubuntu "usb problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151725
<Kmos> bug 146514
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146514 in ubuntu-website "releases page points to bad bittorrent link" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146514
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-12
<ubotu> New bug: #151736 in ubuntu "files in /tmp have wrong ownership, after 7.10 RC (desktop) install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151736
<ubotu> New bug: #151741 in ubuntu "No Usplash xorg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151741
<ubotu> New bug: #151750 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "gdm login screen missing icon for hibernate button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151750
<ubotu> New bug: #151752 in kde-i18n-it (main) "Wrong message in gnome-power-manager italian translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151752
<ubotu> New bug: #151771 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia tv out black white, while setting pal-g, due to starting with dual-head on lcd+crt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151771
<ubotu> New bug: #151780 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Gutsy - error open restricted-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151780
<ubotu> New bug: #151779 in bochs (universe) "Please sync bochs 2.3-2etch1 (universe) from Debian stable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151779
<ubotu> New bug: #151781 in ubuntu "KDE resolution or screen changes makes Nvidia binary not to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151781
<ubotu> New bug: #151783 in ubuntu "screen resolution changes at computer restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151783
<ubotu> New bug: #151784 in kdmtheme (universe) ""sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" required for changes to take effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151784
<ubotu> New bug: #151785 in ubuntu "xubuntu 6.10 beta live cd failed to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151785
<ubotu> New bug: #151786 in udev (main) "[gutsy]  iftab migration fails if mac addresses are uppercase" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151786
<ubotu> New bug: #151787 in ubuntu "epiphany: "Save as" vs. "download"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151787
<ubotu> New bug: #151788 in gdm (main) "typo in hibernate command configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151788
<ubotu> New bug: #151789 in ubuntu ""storage media" fails to show up after kernel upgrade to 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151789
<ubotu> New bug: #151791 in vim (main) "Backups (recover) disabled by default: no backups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151791
<ubotu> New bug: #151792 in ubuntu "Dapper, Feisty, and Gutsy -- Disk errors when trying to install from CD, but works via apt-get dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151792
<ubotu> New bug: #151794 in ubuntu "Mouse horizontal flip on touchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151794
<ubotu> New bug: #151795 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  Dim display when idle ignores window scrolling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151795
<ubotu> New bug: #151796 in gparted (main) "0.2.5 can't unmount partition with apostraphe in label" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151796
<ubotu> New bug: #151797 in ubuntu "remounting usb adds _ at the end after bad removal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151797
<ubotu> New bug: #151798 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  IPW2200 driver 100% CPU usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151798
<ubotu> New bug: #151799 in culmus (main) "autopkgtest gutsy culmus amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151799
<alex_mayorga> hello there
<alex_mayorga> I'm seeing Bug #150010 right now, anything you need?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150010 in ubuntu "Error starting GNOME Settings Daemon dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150010
<ubotu> New bug: #151803 in linux-meta (main) "restricted-manager bug on 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151803
<ubotu> New bug: #151804 in ubuntu "Sleep problem: resume from stand by" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151804
<ubotu> New bug: #151805 in firefox (main) "flash hangs firefox on gusty 64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151805
<ubotu> New bug: #151806 in alsaplayer (universe) "CVE-2007-5301 buffer overflow in vorbis input plugi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151806
<ubotu> New bug: #151808 in scanbuttond (universe) "scanbuttond crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151808
<ubotu> New bug: #151810 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "BCM43xx wifi doesn't work in kernel 2.6.22.14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151810
<ubotu> New bug: #151811 in nautilus (main) "zoom levels in nautilus preferences don't match zoom levels in actual window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151811
<ubotu> New bug: #151813 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot photo viewer hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151813
<ubotu> New bug: #151814 in ubuntu "System fails to boot after upgrading to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151814
<ubotu> New bug: #151816 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash UI problems with Desktop Effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151816
<ubotu> New bug: #151815 in linux-meta (main) "No functional network devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151815
<ubotu> New bug: #151817 in ubuntu "unsupported resolution while loading ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151817
<ubotu> New bug: #151664 in dkms "DKMS 2.0.17.4 uninstalls wrong file" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151664
<ubotu> New bug: #151821 in ubuntu "Wrong kernel used by default in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151821
<ubotu> New bug: #151822 in ubuntustudio-look (universe) "[GUTSY] ubuntustudio-theme doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151822
<ubotu> New bug: #151823 in nautilus (main) "Cannot search FAT32?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151823
<ubotu> New bug: #151826 in cryptsetup (main) "function load_optimized_aes_module broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151826
<ubotu> New bug: #151827 in network-manager (main) "Laptop does not Reboot " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151827
<ubotu> New bug: #151828 in hotkey-setup (main) "[gutsy]  brightness keys only pop up a slider on a t61p, they don't affect screen brightness" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151828
<ubotu> New bug: #151829 in ubuntu "Include go-oo in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151829
<ubotu> New bug: #151830 in ubuntu "Login process slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151830
<ubotu> New bug: #151832 in kdmtheme (universe) "kdmtheme doesn't remember changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151832
<ubotu> New bug: #151834 in ubuntu "Emerald theme manager cause problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151834
<ubotu> New bug: #151837 in tsclient (main) "[gutsy]  tsclient reporting error when closing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151837
<ubotu> New bug: #151838 in evince (main) "Evince crashes after loading PDF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151838
<ubotu> New bug: #151839 in gdm (main) "[gutsy,feisty]  German Translation of GDM - error message far too long" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151839
<ubotu> New bug: #151840 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  xine extra plugins cannot be installed on i386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151840
<ubotu> New bug: #151841 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  users folder update generates two Desktop Icons in Places" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151841
<ubotu> New bug: #151843 in fuse (main) "fuse package doesn't add fuse group?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151843
<ubotu> New bug: #151845 in bluez-utils (main) "hcid coupled with dbus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151845
<ubotu> New bug: #151846 in firefox (main) "In Gutsy, when moving open windows about on the desktop, pixels appear to be left behind leaving a corresponding gap in the application window.  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151846
<ubotu> New bug: #151847 in ubuntu "GLib-ERROR using wind filter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151847
<ubotu> New bug: #151848 in gdm (main) "hibernation option missing at gdm login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151848
<ubotu> New bug: #151849 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Sound Broke in Ubuntu Gutsy firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151849
<ubotu> New bug: #151850 in clamav (universe) "clamav-milter postfix defaults fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151850
<ubotu> New bug: #151851 in ubuntu "Tracker search from Deskbar applet -no results" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151851
<ubotu> New bug: #151853 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice spreadsheet adds notes to wrong position" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151853
<ubotu> New bug: #151856 in icecast2 (universe) ""sleep 1" in init.d script for restart may not be enough..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151856
<ubotu> New bug: #151857 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Suspend [to ram or disk]  fails on Latitude D810" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151857
<ubotu> New bug: #151855 in restricted-manager (restricted) "program doesn't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151855
<ubotu> New bug: #151858 in gnome-terminal (main) "gksudo reports "authenication rejected - none of the protocols specified are supported and host-base failed".. I have reinstalled Ubuntu 7.04 four times, get same message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151858
<ubotu> New bug: #151859 in acpi-support (main) "acpi won't install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151859
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #151861 in emacs22-non-dfsg (universe) "emacs22-common-non-dfsg fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151861
<ubotu> New bug: #151860 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151860
<ubotu> New bug: #151862 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[Gutsy]  Logout sound not playing despite being set up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151862
<ubotu> New bug: #151863 in gthumb (main) "Shortcuts "[" and "] " for loseless rotation don't work in full-screen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151863
<ubotu> New bug: #151865 in qtjambi (universe) "Qt Designer Plugin contained in the libqtjambi-dev package does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151865
<ubotu> New bug: #151867 in knetworkmanager (main) "vpn pptp on Kubuntu is not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151867
<ubotu> New bug: #151866 in ubuntu "Control volume with multimedia key don't work with KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151866
<ubotu> New bug: #151868 in ubuntu "not sound toshiba 135a" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151868
<ubotu> New bug: #151869 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet connects to unsecured networks by default " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151869
<ubotu> New bug: #151870 in ubuntu "[gutsy rc]  nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M - display locked without nvidia-glx-new " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151870
<ubotu> New bug: #151871 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "Zero strings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151871
<ubotu> New bug: #151872 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet does not list router when I change the broadcast channel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151872
<ubotu> New bug: #151873 in iptables (main) "iptables ULOG target gives "Invalid argument"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151873
<ubotu> New bug: #151875 in ubuntu "no usb audio using Philips UAC3553B " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151875
<Kmos> dholbach: hi :)
<dholbach> hi Kmos
<Kmos> dholbach: i talked to lool to sponsor disksearch on debian =)
<dholbach> Kmos: nice
<Kmos> dholbach: http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=18760
<ubotu> New bug: #151874 in ubuntu "_usr_bin_apt-get.0.crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151874
<ubotu> New bug: #151877 in ubuntu "gnome panel volume control alternates mute/% volume during sliding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151877
<dholbach> right :)
<ubotu> New bug: #151876 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet disabling  wireless roaming only allows connection with WEP keys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151876
<ubotu> New bug: #151881 in ubuntu "Kernel Panic (2.6.22-14-generic) with Deluge Torrent (0.5.5-2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151881
<ubotu> New bug: #151882 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk only shows in Gnome, should also be shown in Xfce" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151882
<ubotu> New bug: #151883 in verbiste (universe) "verbiste applet incompatible with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151883
<ubotu> New bug: #151884 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "X not starting after upgrade to 7.10 RC (ATI X1400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151884
<ubotu> New bug: #151885 in ubuntu "Network browser - authorisation dialogue appears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151885
<ubotu> New bug: #151886 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric chart labels not saved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151886
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #151902 in ubuntu "wacom does not work after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151902
<ubotu> New bug: #151903 in ubuntu "Ubuntu crashes after 25-30 minutes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151903
<ubotu> New bug: #151904 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "liblji.so missing when installing sun-java6-bin on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151904
<ubotu> New bug: #151905 in ubuntu "jigdo - archive mirror error - missing 37 files" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151905
<ubotu> New bug: #151906 in compiz (main) "Alt+PrntSc does not include window border" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151906
<ubotu> New bug: #151907 in strigi (main) "strigi: select folder to index wants a file insteas of folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151907
<ubotu> New bug: #151908 in ubuntu "divx web player wont't work fullscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151908
<ubotu> New bug: #151909 in ubuntu "Xubuntu install creates /dev/null with permissions 600" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151909
<ubotu> New bug: #151910 in kdebase (main) "Will not save configuration. Configuration file "/home/user/.kde/share/config/kio_thumbnailrc" not writable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151910
<ubotu> New bug: #151911 in ubuntu "no 3d acceleration with ati driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151911
<ubotu> New bug: #151912 in gdebi (main) "GDebi goes wild with virtualbox 1.5.0 binary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151912
<ubotu> New bug: #151915 in wine (universe) "wine package in feisty repository is incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151915
<ubotu> New bug: #151913 in ubuntu "Mixer channels missing Sigmatel ID 7691" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151913
<ubotu> New bug: #151914 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "more than 2 monitors do not work on gutsy with displayconfig-gtk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151914
<ubotu> New bug: #151917 in gnupg2 (main) "gpgkey2ssh --help segfaults with assertion failure." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151917
<ubotu> New bug: #151918 in ubuntu "ATI Radeon X200 7.10 RC install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151918
<ubotu> New bug: #151919 in ispell-czech (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ispell-czech: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151919
<ubotu> New bug: #151920 in kdeadmin (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdeadmin: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151920
<ubotu> New bug: #151922 in ubuntu "joystick detected but not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151922
<ubotu> New bug: #151923 in kdeedu (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdeedu: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151923
<ubotu> New bug: #151924 in kdemultimedia (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdemultimedia: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151924
<ubotu> New bug: #151921 in kdegames (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdegames: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151921
<ubotu> New bug: #151926 in myspell-sl (main) "autopkgtest gutsy myspell-sl: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151926
<ubotu> New bug: #151927 in scim-pinyin (main) "autopkgtest gutsy scim-pinyin: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151927
<ubotu> New bug: #151928 in feisty-gdm-themes (main) "autopkgtest gutsy feisty-gdm-themes: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151928
<ubotu> New bug: #151929 in ubuntu "wpa key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151929
<ubotu> New bug: #136747 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@memset]  [@_dl_map_object_from_fd]  [@_dl_map_object] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136747
<ubotu> New bug: #151932 in ubuntu "screen lock settings regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151932
<ubotu> New bug: #151933 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  kernel r8180_wx_set_enc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151933
<ubotu> New bug: #151934 in ubuntu "laptop function keys for hibernation, video output, brightness broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151934
<ubotu> New bug: #151935 in ubuntu "network manager bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151935
<ubotu> New bug: #146147 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@XQueryExtension]  [@XInitExtension]  [@XextAddDisplay] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146147
<ubotu> New bug: #151937 in gnome-control-center (main) "[Regression]  gnome-settings-daemon fails to start on Gutsy RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151937
<ubotu> New bug: #151939 in bloboats (universe) "Missing menu icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151939
<ubotu> New bug: #151940 in usplash (main) "Usplash draws some corrupt garbage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151940
<ubotu> New bug: #151941 in evolution (main) "Messages get lost if download is canceled " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151941
<ubuntu_demon> Hi. I think I have found a Gutsy kernel bug which might be very important (causing data-loss)
<persia> ubuntu_demon: Bug# ?
<ubuntu_demon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151938 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy kernel is causing data-loss.somehow related to SATA (media-error)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubuntu_demon> Any kernel devs around I could talk to ?
<pochu> ubuntu_demon: try #ubuntu-kernel :)
<ubuntu_demon> I am :)
<persia> ubuntu_demon: You could try #ubuntu-kernel, but we've passed kernel freeze :(
<ubuntu_demon> :(
<pochu> Well, we are in general freeze and the release team allows special bug fixes...
<pochu> So you can try and see.
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> ubuntu_demon: There's a few more bits of standard info the kernel team likes for a bug.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies.  You've certainly a lot, but it might save a review & comment cycle.
<persia> (specifically uname -a, /proc/version, and lspci)
<ubuntu_demon> I have entered those of Gutsy
<ubuntu_demon> should I also add them for feisty ?
<persia> ubuntu_demon: Sorry.  I just got lost :)
<pochu> hey bddebian
<persia> ubuntu_demon: From what I can tell the kernel bug triager for Friday should be available in 3-4 hours.  That's likely your best bet.
<ubuntu_demon> thanks. I'll return tonight on irc.
<ubuntu_demon> bye!
<ubotu> New bug: #151938 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy kernel is causing data-loss.somehow related to SATA (media-error)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151938
<ubotu> New bug: #151945 in usplash (main) "Gutsy: usplash graphic disappears halfway through liveCD-boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151945
<ubotu> New bug: #151944 in rhythmbox (main) "rythembox stalls 2 seconds bewteen changing songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151944
<ubotu> New bug: #151942 in ubuntu "PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151942
<ubotu> New bug: #151943 in update-manager (main) "says no update available in the middle of the upgrade to gutsy RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151943
<ubotu> New bug: #151947 in ubuntu "Creative SB Live 5.1 - Center puts out hissing, and Front has a clicking noise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151947
<ubotu> New bug: #151948 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin ships with ugly menu icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151948
<ubotu> New bug: #151949 in compiz (main) "Compiz loses windows when going from dual to single monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151949
<ubotu> New bug: #151952 in ubuntu "suspend to ram broke after upgrade from 2.6.20-16-generic to 2.6.22.14 [gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151952
<bddebian> Hi pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #151954 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus freeze desktop and kill CPU when handle SVG files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151954
<ubotu> New bug: #151955 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus strange bahavior after copy mp3's on SONY walkman (NWD-B103 usb)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151955
<addos> has anyone else noticed that firefox complains that it can't find flashplugin-nonfree on gutsy?
<addos> rc1
<ScottK> addos: What arch are you running?
<addos> i386
<addos> or i686, or whatever it is
<addos> 32bit
<addos> I actually posted a ticket about it
<addos>   151956
<addos> rc1 is a lot better
<ScottK> OK.  It should be along in a minute then.
<ScottK> I was particularly concerned if it was a 64bit arch as we uploaded a new nspluginwrapper right before the RC.
<ubotu> New bug: #151956 in firefox (main) "Gutsy RC1 LiveCD can't find flashplugin-nonfree when using install plugin on firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151956
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> bdmurray: I think someone who knows about Firefox plugins (not particularly me) should have a look at this bug ^^^^
<ubotu> New bug: #151946 in wzdftpd (universe) "CVE-2007-5300 remote denial of service" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151946
<ubotu> New bug: #151961 in python-apt (main) "About Ubuntu migration from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151961
<addos> cool, I mean, it isn't critical, but previous releases allowed you to do it, so it would be cool if it was something rather easy to fix...
<addos> hey, it is TomaszD
<TomaszD> addos, ? do I know you
<addos> skyos
<TomaszD> ohh, right
<addos> hehehe
<addos> it's a small irc
<TomaszD> indeed
<TomaszD> Ubuntu Polish Translator and upstream GNOME translator, you?
<addos> heh, ubuntu user
<addos> heh
<TomaszD> bahh, stupid keyboard
<TomaszD> had to buy one
<TomaszD> I've spilt beer on the laptop yesterday
<TomaszD> ...
<kagou> i have a strange problem. for tests i try to rebuild vlc (apt-get source vlc -> sudo pbuilder build vlc...dsc). It's failing.
<kagou> do i report a bug ?
<TomaszD> FTBS, yes. I would think you should.
<TomaszD> but, do you apt-get build-dep vlc first?
<kagou> Toadstool, i use pbuilder
<TomaszD> autocompletion sucks I know
<kagou> oups TomaszD
<kagou> :D
<kagou> Toadstool, if you read me... ;)
<TomaszD> I don't use pbuilder, I assume it takes care of build-deps then?
<kagou> of course
<ubotu> New bug: #135369 in ubuntustudio-meta "Dependency issue for ubuntustudio-desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135369
<TomaszD> alright, then it's a FTBS bug
<persia> kagou: Which version of vlc were your building?
<kagou> the last in gutsy
<kagou> 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5
<persia> kagou: Which architecture?
<ubotu> New bug: #151962 in libnss-ldap (universe) "libnssp-ldap documentation still refers to old config files" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151962
<ubotu> New bug: #151963 in krusader (universe) "crash when using krename" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151963
<kagou> persia, i386 , i was trying to add support for jack audio sound server but i can't compile it. So i give a try to the ubuntu version and it fail too :)
<kagou> my pbuilder is uptodate
<persia> kagou: Fails with jack, but compiles without jack?  Is universe enabled in your pbuilder?
<kagou> persia, universe is enabled. and 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 don't built
<kagou> my version is 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu6
<persia> (I ask because both https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5/+build/404639 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5/+build/404640 show successful vlc builds quite recently)
<persia> kagou: Interesting.
<kagou> i will recreate my pbuilder...
<persia> kagou: Could you pastebin your build log if it doesn't work again?
<ubotu> New bug: #151964 in libpam-ldap (universe) "libpam-ldap documentation still refers to old configuration files" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151964
<ucap> persia: Just like kagou I'm trying to build a package (mergeant) in pbuilder. pbuilder says it cannot install a build-dep even though that dependency is installable using apt-get. see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40373/
<kagou> ok persia
<Hobbsee> ucap: that looks like you havent followed !pbuilder, particularly the section about adding universe.
<Hobbsee> libgnomedb3-dev is in universe, not main.
<ucap> Hobbsee: ok, thank you. will read up on adding universe and try again.
* persia thanks Hobbsee for the swift response
<Hobbsee> persia: here, or -devel?
<persia> Hobbsee: Here (answering on my behalf whilst I wasn't paying attention)
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<ubotu> New bug: #151965 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.80 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpAV2jmv/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpAV2jmv/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151965
<kagou> persia, i will try later. see you
<persia> kagou: OK.  Good luck.  If you can repeat it with a fresh pbuilder and fresh source download, please be sure to report a bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #151969 in gnome-desktop (main) "Shutdown results in a reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151969
<ubotu> New bug: #151970 in ubuntu "KNotify crashed signal 11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151970
<ubotu> New bug: #151971 in ubuntu "Live CD 7.04 invalid compressed format (err=1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151971
<ubotu> New bug: #151972 in konversation (main) "[Gutsy]  Crash when opening with 4 error messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151972
<ubotu> New bug: #151973 in ubiquity (main) "installer selects disk that's too small by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151973
<ubotu> New bug: #151975 in network-manager (main) "live system freeze with network manager & 8180 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151975
<rulus> bug #151904
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151904 in sun-java6 "libjli.so missing when installing sun-java6-bin on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151904
<ubotu> New bug: #151976 in network-manager (main) "live system freeze with network manager & 8180 driver (dup-of: 151975)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151976
<ubotu> New bug: #151977 in ubuntu "Touchpad not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151977
<ubotu> New bug: #151978 in ubuntu "evms broke the upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151978
<ubotu> New bug: #151979 in ubiquity (main) "Installer: Going back resets changes in mountpoints" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151979
<ubotu> New bug: #151980 in gv (universe) "gv sets an invalid PageSize" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151980
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ubotu> New bug: #151985 in blender (universe) "blender always crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151985
<ubotu> New bug: #151981 in amarok (main) "Amarok - "top rated" dynamic playlist freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151981
<ubotu> New bug: #151982 in kde-guidance (main) "Wineconfig doesn't detect Wine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151982
<ubotu> New bug: #151983 in ubuntu "no more 3D desktop effect with RC gutsy release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151983
<ubotu> New bug: #151984 in ubuntu "Gimmie fail to turn off computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151984
<ubotu> New bug: #151986 in gnome-terminal (main) "Instalation of j2re doesn't complete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151986
<ubotu> New bug: #151987 in xresprobe (main) "Stall on upgrading xresprobe to 0.4.24ubuntu6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151987
<ubotu> New bug: #151988 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Fuzzy Strip shows on screen with Toshiba Laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151988
<ubotu> New bug: #151990 in ubuntu "kernel 2.6.22-14 monitor crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151990
<ubotu> New bug: #151991 in xubuntu-artwork (main) "Usplash colours really ugly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151991
<ubotu> New bug: #151989 in avahi (main) "network manager (avahi ?) removed alsa & oss modules !" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151989
<ubotu> New bug: #151992 in firefox (main) "irc URL doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151992
<ubotu> New bug: #151993 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 is incompatible with Westell DSL modems especially Westell Model 2200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151993
<ubotu> New bug: #151994 in pidgin (main) "new channel does not become current tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151994
<ubotu> New bug: #151995 in pidgin (main) "UI does not make sense for IRC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151995
<Pici> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #151996 in ubuntu "Gutsy RC1: Install fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151996
<ubotu> New bug: #151997 in rhythmbox (main) ""visualisation" button sometimes does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151997
<ubotu> New bug: #151998 in ubiquity (main) "Intel Matrix raid problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151998
<ubotu> New bug: #151999 in kde4libs (universe) "kdelibs5 unresolved symbols with libstreamanalyzer0 0.5.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151999
<ubotu> New bug: #152001 in ubuntu "movie playback is broken in all movie playbacks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152001
<ubotu> New bug: #152002 in gnome-panel (main) "No answer from applet "Invest". Impossible to kill or remove it. It still there on every strat." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152002
<ubotu> New bug: #152003 in language-selector (main) "allow to sort columns" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152003
<ubotu> New bug: #152004 in totem (main) "does not work on ftp gnome-vfs(?) areas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152004
<ubotu> New bug: #152005 in gnome-panel (main) "Cuando cambio entre areas de trabajo con la conbinacion de teclas al llegar a la ultima ya no responde para ningun lado" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152005
<ubotu> New bug: #152006 in gnome-vfs (universe) "connect to server / browse network does something unexpected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152006
<ubotu> New bug: #152007 in compiz (main) "compiz fusion blur effects cannot be turned on" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152007
<ubotu> New bug: #152009 in partman-crypto (main) "cannot shrink encrypted lvm partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152009
<ubotu> New bug: #152011 in compiz (main) "gutsy: compiz makes some applications block or die" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152011
<ubotu> New bug: #152013 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.4-6ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152013
<ubotu> New bug: #152010 in ubuntu "HAL Crashes on first login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152010
<ubotu> New bug: #152012 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity messes with sound volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152012
<ubotu> New bug: #152014 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager does not lock when screen is blanked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152014
<ubotu> New bug: #152015 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "please make a virtualbox-ose-modules-generic meta-package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152015
<ubotu> New bug: #152017 in libgnomeui (main) "package libgnomeui-common 2.17.92-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152017
<ubotu> New bug: #152018 in mousepad (main) "Save dialog in Mousepad does not show "Search"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152018
<ubotu> New bug: #152020 in ubuntu "Desktop icons/background missing on startup, no right click on desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152020
<ubotu> New bug: #151007 in tk8.3 (main) "tk8.3 buffer overrun" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151007
<ubotu> New bug: #152022 in basket (universe) "[gutsy]  KDE Basket crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152022
<ubotu> New bug: #152024 in ubuntu "Gutsy RC Desktop will not install due to resolution problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152024
<ubotu> New bug: #152025 in adept (main) "Update to Gutsy: Adept manager displays could not commint changes due to an script changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152025
<ubotu> New bug: #151008 in tk8.4 (main) "tk8.4 buffer overrun" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151008
<ubotu> New bug: #152027 in ubuntu "rt2500 network no start " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152027
<ubotu> New bug: #152028 in ubuntu "gutsy gibbon livecd boot hangs during X setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152028
<ubotu> New bug: #152031 in gnome-panel (main) "wlan led " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152031
<ubotu> New bug: #151331 in apport (main) "installer crashes whenever i try to start it from the live cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151331
<ubotu> New bug: #152029 in language-pack-cs (main) "kdesu by potebovalo poetit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152029
<ubotu> New bug: #152032 in ubuntu "wlan led " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152032
<ubotu> New bug: #152033 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager wrongly says 'battery removed'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152033
<ubotu> New bug: #152035 in kdenetwork (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdenetwork: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152035
<ubotu> New bug: #152034 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice font rendering problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152034
<ubotu> New bug: #152036 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice does not allow the use of sun-java5-jre" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152036
<ubotu> New bug: #152037 in kdewebdev (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdewebdev: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152037
<ubotu> New bug: #152038 in firefox (main) "unreadable file form upload submits as empty file" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152038
<ubotu> New bug: #152039 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "[Gusty]  Random crash/ freeze need to reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152039
<ubotu> New bug: #152040 in ubuntu "sqldeveloper (java application) with compiz enabled no display on gusty (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152040
<ubotu> New bug: #150319 in strigi (main) "[Gutsy]  strigideamon crashes at startup" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150319
<ubotu> New bug: #152041 in tracker (main) "deskbar applet wording is unhelpful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152041
<ubotu> New bug: #152042 in tracker (main) "deskbar startup state is confusing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152042
<ubotu> New bug: #152043 in adept (main) "autopkgtest gutsy adept: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152043
<ubotu> New bug: #152044 in debian-installer (main) "installater" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152044
<ubotu> New bug: #152045 in hal (main) "USB Audio test crashes; No sound via USB HiFi Link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152045
<ubotu> New bug: #152048 in linux-meta (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 RC - AlternativeCD: cannot install linux-generic kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152048
<ubotu> New bug: #152046 in xorg (main) "synaptics tapping is enabled and cannot be disabled without manually editing xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152046
<ubotu> New bug: #152051 in tracker (main) "tracker and cronjobs (updatedb, update-notifer,...) fight for the hard disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152051
<ubotu> New bug: #152052 in ubuntu "External HD Glitches Live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152052
<ubotu> New bug: #151931 in software-properties (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151931
<ubotu> New bug: #152054 in ubuntu "Gutsy Kubuntu 7.10 does not boot (same error as Feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152054
<ubotu> New bug: #152055 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "System freeze - 3d desktop & ati graphics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152055
<ubotu> New bug: #152061 in cupsys (main) "cups denied access to /etc/shadow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152061
<ubotu> New bug: #152062 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Toshiba 5205 Satellite pro will not start back up after closing lid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152062
<ubotu> New bug: #152063 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  opensuse-xgl-settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152063
<ubotu> New bug: #152064 in ubuntu "Opengl windows act incorrectly (stay on top and smear)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152064
<ubotu> New bug: #152065 in ubuntu "liveCD does not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152065
<ubotu> New bug: #152066 in libgphoto2 (main) "Installing libgphoto2-2 on Gutsy fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152066
<ubotu> New bug: #152067 in ubuntu "OpenOffice 2.3 crashes when opening a simple txt file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152067
<ubotu> New bug: #152068 in gdm "num_sessions never decrease after xdmcp logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152068
<ubotu> New bug: #152070 in ubuntu "Duplicate icons on desktop upon reboot (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152070
<ubotu> New bug: #152071 in ubuntu "Wired network not resuming after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152071
<ubotu> New bug: #152072 in gnome-panel (main) "impossibilit d'avoir +de 2 bureaux avec compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152072
<addos> did gusty remove mouse over audio previews?
<sashimi> addos, getting that to work on feisty was already a tricky one...
<pochu> addos: no, but I think you need to install mpg123 or mpg321...
<pochu> or any other package, can't remember which one...
<sashimi> I get some weird message when I try to connect a bluetooth device from the  "browse device" dialog of the gnome bluetooth applet
<sashimi> about "obex://[XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX] " not being recognized
<ubotu> New bug: #152076 in bzr (main) "Bazaar screws up working besides subversion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152076
<ubotu> New bug: #152074 in amavis-stats (universe) "Please Sync Amavis-stats from debian to gutsy " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152074
<ubotu> New bug: #152077 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager should provide option to remove unsupported, conflicting packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152077
<pedro_> sashimi, did you see the bug 148712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148712 in gnome-bluetooth "Gusty: Not seeing bluetooth services even after pairing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148712
<sashimi> pedro_, well, I don't know what they mean by "pairing" devices, but I suppose it's about setting up a connection between for instance a laptop and a phone
<sashimi> the problem is, i can get available bluetooth enabled devices to get listed in the gnome applet dialog window, but i sends me spinning if I try to connect to any of them (so called "pairing" maybe) with the error message I wrote above
<ubotu> New bug: #152078 in ubuntu "[wishlist]  pax by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152078
<ubotu> New bug: #152080 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer doesn't turn off screensaver while playing because of a typo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152080
<ubotu> New bug: #152083 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal won't launch" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152083
<ubotu> New bug: #152084 in ubuntu "cannot read code from amsn messenger installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152084
<ubotu> New bug: #152086 in firefox (main) "package firefox None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/firefox.list]  failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152086
<ubotu> New bug: #152085 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus freezes and eventually crashes when trying to preview .vss file" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152085
<ubotu> New bug: #152082 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-kde crashed with TypeError: invalid result type from GDebiKDEInstall.close() (dup-of: 151166)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152082
<ubotu> New bug: #152087 in openoffice.org (main) "IF function cant't be done without Quotation marks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152087
<ubotu> New bug: #152089 in ubuntu "no tty console in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152089
<ubotu> New bug: #152090 in gnokii (universe) "missing pkg-config file for gnokii" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152090
<ubotu> New bug: #152091 in ubuntu "Workspace Switcher only sees primary screen on dualHead setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152091
<ubotu> New bug: #152093 in firefox (main) "Firefox scrolling slowly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152093
<ubotu> New bug: #152094 in subversion (main) "WebDAV repositories not accessible after last update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152094
<ubotu> New bug: #152095 in ubuntu "Screen Brightness adjustment fails for Sony VAIO VGN-AR250G" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152095
<ubotu> New bug: #152096 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "xen-kernel freeze after strong filesystem activity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152096
<ubotu> New bug: #152097 in wine (universe) "wine package in feisty repository is incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152097
<ubotu> New bug: #152098 in network-manager (main) "update to 0.6.5-0ubuntu15 caused regular timeouts, drastically reduced speed when it worked and usually it failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152098
<ubotu> New bug: #152099 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome screensaver activates when using only mouse, not keyboard" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152099
<ubotu> New bug: #152100 in ubuntu "D-link air dwl-610 system freeze fujitsu siemens Lifebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152100
<ubotu> New bug: #152102 in ubuntu "Belkin F5D6001 Freezing Ubuntu 7.10 RC1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152102
<ubotu> New bug: #152101 in git-core (main) "gitk does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152101
<ubotu> New bug: #152105 in gobuntu-artwork-usplash (main) "gobuntu artwork doesn't have 800x600 theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152105
<ubotu> New bug: #152106 in ubuntu "Sony Vaio doesn't suspend to ram or to harddisk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152106
<ubotu> New bug: #152107 in ubuntu "users-admin doesn't add admin users to lpadmin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152107
<ubotu> New bug: #151671 in gnome-utils (main) "E:Pakket skype moet opnieuw genstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151671
<ubotu> New bug: #152108 in ubuntu "there is no progress screen for boot or poweroff in gutsy rc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152108
<ubotu> New bug: #152110 in ubuntu "KDE won't start after upgrade from feisty to gutsy RC1 an other surprises" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152110
<ubotu> New bug: #152111 in totem (main) "contrast set to zero" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152111
<ubotu> New bug: #152113 in tzdata (main) "Brazilian DST date change needs upgrade to 2007h" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152113
<ubotu> New bug: #152112 in ubuntu "no audio on toshiba satellite pro p100 laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152112
<ubotu> New bug: #152115 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "[gutsy]  Applications menu is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152115
<ubotu> New bug: #152116 in ubuntu "suspend does not work on toshiba satellite pro p100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152116
<ubotu> New bug: #152118 in ubuntu "hibernate does not work on toshiba satellite pro p100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152118
<ubotu> New bug: #152120 in ubuntu "firefox raises on new tab open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152120
<ubotu> New bug: #152121 in ubuntu "NetworkManager takes a long time to close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152121
<ubotu> New bug: #152122 in subversion (main) "SVN fails to handle HTTP(S) after update to 1.4.3dfsg1-1ubuntu1.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152122
<ubotu> New bug: #152123 in nautilus (main) "medias are still play when scrolling after movin pointer onto the media file (only scrolling but not moving mouse pointer)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152123
<ubotu> New bug: #152124 in totem (main) "totem hangs playing video or music" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152124
<ubotu> New bug: #152125 in ubuntu "errors at start of boot on toshiba satellite pro p100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152125
<ubotu> New bug: #152126 in findutils (main) "package findutils 4.2.31-1 failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de  /usr/bin/locate , qui appartient aussi au paquet slocate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152126
<ubotu> New bug: #152127 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes when opening preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152127
<ubotu> New bug: #152128 in libzip (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libzip: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152128
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-13
<ubotu> New bug: #152129 in trac (main) "Segfault/double-free crash in python-pysqlite2 in apache2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152129
<ubotu> New bug: #152131 in ubuntu "initial ubuntu image is moved to the right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152131
<ubotu> New bug: #152130 in evince (main) "can not print a specific pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152130
<ubotu> New bug: #152132 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashes with ValueError in gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152132
<ubotu> New bug: #152133 in ubuntu "Upgrade to Gutsy fails with configuring debconf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152133
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> I think that gnome-power-manager locking settings aren't that well choosen. If you don't want to lock screen on suspend oder hibernate you have to use gconf-editor while there is a great screen saver based locking option. I have uploaded a debdiff under Bug #150777 to fix this. It would be great if this could make it to Gutsy so it is possible to set with one GUI option locking behaviour
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150777 in gnome-power-manager "in gutsy, screen locks on lid close even when gconf option is turned off" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150777
<ubotu> New bug: #152134 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-common package conflict" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152134
<ubotu> New bug: #152135 in evince (main) "[Gutsy]  Every character of the "Loading" message shows into a grey rectangle area" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152135
<ubotu> New bug: #152139 in ubuntu "System hangs with black screen on restart with Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152139
<ubotu> New bug: #152138 in ubuntu "Bad resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152138
<ubotu> New bug: #152142 in ubuntu "Regression: no sound in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152142
<ubotu> New bug: #152143 in ubuntu "Gutsy Firefox crashes on some jascript" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152143
<ubotu> New bug: #152144 in ubuntu "Regression: no usplash in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152144
<ubotu> New bug: #152146 in gobuntu-meta (main) "autopkgtest gutsy gobuntu-desktop amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152146
<ubotu> New bug: #152147 in ubuntu "gnome panel crash when boot gutsy livecd RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152147
<ubotu> New bug: #152148 in ubuntu "Trouble configuring compiz using ccsm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152148
<ubotu> New bug: #152149 in compiz (main) "Compiz conflict: Expo and Sticky Windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152149
<ubotu> New bug: #152150 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Middle mouse wheel no longer works when in VMWare" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152150
<ubotu> New bug: #129124 in ubuntustudio-look "[gdm]  in prerm update-alternative option should be --remove" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129124
<ubotu> New bug: #152151 in ubuntu "gutsy livecd RC can not start browser under windows PC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152151
<ubotu> New bug: #152153 in gnome-menus (main) "SEGV on 64-bit arch due to implicit function definitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152153
<ubotu> New bug: #152154 in evince (main) "SEGV on 64-bit arch due to implicit function definitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152154
<ubotu> New bug: #152155 in network-manager-applet (main) "SEGV on 64-bit arch due to implicit function definitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152155
<ubotu> New bug: #152156 in vnc4 (main) "SEGV on 64-bit arch due to implicit function definitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152156
<ubotu> New bug: #152157 in nessus-libraries (main) "Please sync nessus-libraries (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152157
<ubotu> New bug: #152158 in nessus-plugins (main) "Please sync nessus-plugins (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152158
<ubotu> New bug: #152160 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrade failed (ubuntu 7.10 beta 27-9-07)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152160
<ubotu> New bug: #152161 in kdebase (main) "Can't install .deb package with konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152161
<ubotu> New bug: #152162 in libbtctl (main) "SEGV on 64-bit arch due to implicit function definitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152162
<ubotu> New bug: #152163 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "saving default config breaks compiz + resolution + nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152163
<ubotu> New bug: #152164 in glade-3 (main) "Wrong value given to <requires lib="..."> with custom widget catalog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152164
<ubotu> New bug: #152165 in openoffice.org (main) "Memory leak in OpenOffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152165
<ubotu> New bug: #152167 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "should inherit a kde theme so that kde icons aren't all blank" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152167
<ubotu> New bug: #152166 in tinyerp-server (universe) "Please sync tinyerp-server (4.0.3-3) from Debian unstable" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152166
<ubotu> New bug: #152170 in compiz (main) "Compiz Fails to Start with some NVidia proprietary driver configurations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152170
<ubotu> New bug: #152171 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus-cd-burner do not delete created image for copy disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152171
<ubotu> New bug: #152175 in ubuntu "Distribution upgrade failed 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152175
<ubotu> New bug: #152176 in ubuntu "volume control sometimes incorrect on second display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152176
<ubotu> New bug: #152177 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes when home page is loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152177
<ubotu> New bug: #152178 in ubuntu "thunderbird terminates with segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152178
<ubotu> New bug: #152179 in ubuntu "Gnome desktop resolution incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152179
<ubotu> New bug: #152180 in ubuntu "ipw3945 hangs (must RESTART) when the associated AP is no longer available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152180
<ubotu> New bug: #152184 in ubuntu "MSI P965 motherboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152184
<ubotu> New bug: #152185 in ubuntu "K3B refuses to close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152185
<ubotu> New bug: #152187 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Serial Wacom tablet fails to return from ACPI suspend to RAM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152187
<ubotu> New bug: #152186 in ubuntu "K3B refuses to close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152186
<ubotu> New bug: #152182 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152182
<ubotu> New bug: #152188 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  xca" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152188
<ubotu> New bug: #152189 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Fl_TeacherTool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152189
<ubotu> New bug: #152190 in meta-kde (main) "KHotkeys has no actions after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152190
<ubotu> New bug: #152191 in ubuntu "Gutsy upgrade tool somehow failed to include latest packages until manual 'apt-get upgrade'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152191
<ubotu> New bug: #152192 in gxmms2 (universe) "Please sync gxxms2 0.6.4-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152192
<ubotu> New bug: #152193 in jack (universe) "jack: curses.error: cbreak() returned ERR" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152193
<ubotu> New bug: #152194 in libnasl (main) "SEGV on 64-bit arch due to implicit function definitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152194
<ubotu> New bug: #152195 in gnome-themes (main) "move "Inverted"-theme to gnome-themes(-extras)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152195
<ubotu> New bug: #152196 in kdeedu (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kalzium amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152196
<ubotu> New bug: #152198 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 (main) "autopkgtest gutsy linux-backports-modules-2.6.22: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152198
<ubotu> New bug: #152199 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-dictionary crashes on unchecking 'Sidebar' option in View menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152199
<ubotu> New bug: #152200 in totem (main) "system freeze when closing a laptop lid when using totem with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152200
<ubotu> New bug: #152201 in ubuntu "Firefox Crash and Flash BUG" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152201
<ubotu> New bug: #152202 in ubuntu "system locks up or powers down randomly, since 22-14 kernel update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152202
<ubotu> New bug: #152203 in 4g8 (universe) "apt-get no longer works, Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152203
<ubotu> New bug: #152204 in amarok (main) "amaroK First-Run Wizard links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152204
<ubotu> New bug: #152205 in snort (universe) "Please sync snort 2.7.0-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152205
<ubotu> New bug: #152206 in ubuntu "Intel 965G (GMA X3000) - Video Tearing Effect & Poor Performance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152206
<ubotu> New bug: #152207 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[GUTSY]  Thunderbird crashes when profile is resident on nfs mount." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152207
<ubotu> New bug: #152208 in gdm (main) "A recent (Oct 12) update b0rked my X setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152208
<ubotu> New bug: #152209 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "after upgrade to gutsy sudo modprobe ndiswrapper returns error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152209
<ubotu> New bug: #152210 in xulrunner-1.9 (universe) "xulrunner ships its own copy of cairo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152210
<ubotu> New bug: #152212 in git-core (main) "gitview should be in /usr/bin/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152212
<ubotu> New bug: #152213 in ubuntu "xubuntu display preferences: gamma sliders don't stay in sync properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152213
<ubotu> New bug: #152214 in ubuntu "IBM Thinkpad T40 trackpoint (pointing stick) misconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152214
<ubotu> New bug: #152215 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird "Download more dictionaries" link is a dummy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152215
<ubotu> New bug: #152216 in compiz (main) "laptop randomly restart while compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152216
<ubotu> New bug: #152217 in thinkpad (universe) "Thinkpad Fn F5 Toggle Wireless Broken (7.10 upgrade from 7.04)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152217
<ubotu> New bug: #152218 in atlas3 "Atlas3-SSE2 doesn't build from source (dup-of: 152219)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152218
<ubotu> New bug: #152219 in atlas3 (universe) "Atlas3-SSE2 doesn't build from source" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152219
<ubotu> New bug: #152221 in ubuntu "7.10 is noticebly slower than 7.0.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152221
<ubotu> New bug: #152223 in ubuntu "Closing pidgin crashes compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152223
<ubotu> New bug: #152224 in grub (main) "Gutsy x86 install does not create Grub menu item for Windows Vista" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152224
<ubotu> New bug: #152225 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Horizontal touchpad scrolling broken in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152225
<ubotu> New bug: #152226 in compiz (main) "X3000 Blacklisted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152226
<ubotu> New bug: #152227 in ubuntu "wifi does not work in 7.10 with lucent pcmcia card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152227
<ubotu> New bug: #152228 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Color for IOWait hard to distinguish from Idle color" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152228
<ubotu> New bug: #152229 in debian-installer (main) "Alternative Install CD (gutsy beta, gutsy rc) Installer fails with "Debootstrap warning" Warning: Failure to run: charoot /target dpkg ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152229
<ubotu> New bug: #152231 in language-pack-cs (main) "Akregator hls broken translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152231
<ubotu> New bug: #152232 in tor "Tor is vulnerable to a rewrite vuln on the controlport" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152232
<ubotu> New bug: #152233 in language-pack-cs (main) "KNetworkManager - pi najet kurzorem mluv anglicky" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152233
<ubotu> New bug: #152234 in language-pack-cs (main) "Gajim - anglick popisek" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152234
<ubotu> New bug: #152235 in ubuntu "trying to use alt+tab with mythtv and compiz causes mythtv to go all black and flicker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152235
<ubotu> New bug: #152236 in language-pack-cs (main) "Dolphin - komplet v anglitin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152236
<ubotu> New bug: #152239 in ubuntu "Startup sound is played twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152239
<ubotu> New bug: #152237 in ubuntu "Gutsy RC Update manager on amd64 retrieves updates again and again even after updating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152237
<ubotu> New bug: #152238 in php5 (main) "imagefilter() is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152238
<ubotu> New bug: #152241 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ipw2200 stopped working on 20071012" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152241
<ubotu> New bug: #152242 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer won't open subtitles with a comma in its path" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152242
<ubotu> New bug: #152240 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "The RT73 Driver does not work in Gutsy [driver conflict] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152240
<ubotu> New bug: #152243 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "prism p54pci broken in 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152243
<ubotu> New bug: #152244 in openoffice.org (main) "[GUTSY]  OpenOffice crashs on opening powerpoint files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152244
<ubotu> New bug: #152245 in azureus (universe) "Azureus startup crash (Gutsy Gibbon Beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152245
<rulus> yay, bugspam :) bug 22985, last comment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 22985 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[x700]  fails to infer lvds for primary connector on acer ferrari 4005 | card detected, but driver fails to use right output port" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/22985
<rredd4> any fix for the login screen resolution bug?  for gutsy.  mine is too high
<rredd4> xorg.conf does not have "virtual" in it
* thekorn kicks launchpad
<asisak> O yeah, auto-close bug *works* again
<asisak> Hey pochu
<asisak> Did you fix all bugs by now? :)
<pochu> asisak: yeah, we can close those 30k+ bugs from LP :-)
<asisak> pochu: you mean the auto-closed ones? :)
<pochu> nope, *all* the bugs ;)
<pochu> Hmm, I'm afraid not. I just fixed a cople of bugs in Liferea.
<unggnu> The janitor closes 30k bugs?
<unggnu> Isn't it a little rude after 60 days? :)
<persia> unggnu: It's only supposed to close bugs that someone looked at, decided didn't have enough information, and requested more, and for which nobody has provided that information.  What else should be done with such bugs?
<unggnu> So they will be always rechecked through human?
<unggnu> I got the point but thinking about wishlist bugs or similar which are maybe important for later versions.
<persia> unggnu: Not so much rechecked by a human, but marked as candidates for later auto-closure by a human.  This should not be done for wishlist bugs where the intent is clear, but the solution may take years.
<unggnu> Yeah, ok, otherwise bug count always grows. I know this from Gentoo.
<unggnu> :)
<persia> unggnu: The bug count growing is a good thing, but keeping the bugs that have enough information to be fixed visible is important (otherwise developers get lost)
<ubotu> New bug: #152268 in ubuntu "black screen on 7.10 rc 64 bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152268
<ubotu> New bug: #152246 in gthumb (main) "gThumb change date to exif date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152246
<ubotu> New bug: #152247 in ubuntu "gusty/RC1 thinks it has a 1024x768 screen on a 1680x1050 screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152247
<ubotu> New bug: #152264 in ubuntu "The shadows of a "gksu windows" never doesn't disappear where it's been closing. It's probably related to compiz. It's append after each update and i need to restart X to make it disappear. In addition it appear in the four faces of the cuble." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152264
<ubotu> New bug: #152266 in kdeaccessibility (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdeaccessibility amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152266
<ubotu> New bug: #152267 in kdeaddons (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdeaddons amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152267
<ubotu> New bug: #152260 in ubuntu "Xorg Compiz Nvidia 100 display-lagging or blank screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152260
<ubotu> New bug: #152263 in ubuntu "Nvidia Geforce 8600 not recognized in Gutsy and unable to use multimonitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152263
<ubotu> New bug: #152270 in kdeartwork (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdeartwork amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152270
<ubotu> New bug: #152277 in vim (main) "vim-runtime (Gutsy): ada.vim with syntax errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152277
<ubotu> New bug: #152250 in ps3pf-utils (main) "ps3-boot-game-os can't find /dev/ps3flash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152250
<ubotu> New bug: #152265 in usplash (main) "Splash screen doesn't appear under Gutsy after installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152265
<ubotu> New bug: #152275 in ubuntu "Restart and shutdown buttons are disappeared from the shutdown dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152275
<ubotu> New bug: #152278 in update-manager (main) "update-manager error upgrading to 6.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152278
<ubotu> New bug: #152281 in kde-i18n (main) "Incorrect language in system settings, Monitor and dispaly " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152281
<ubotu> New bug: #152283 in ubuntu "Hardware Nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152283
<persia> Is there a handy way to attach 4 files to a bug, all with a single comment?
<pochu> Nope, although there's a bug reported about that.
<pochu> I saw a bug yesterday with 15+ attachments in a row... 15+ comments when it could have been 1.
* persia starts running out of ideas for useful things to say around comment 3
<DarkMageZ> make something up involving a flux capacitor
<persia> DarkMageZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clive/+bug/152288/comments/5
<DarkMageZ> persia, hehe. that'll do :)
<persia> I suppose that "worked acceptably despite the lack of a flux capacitor" would have parsed better.
<ubotu> New bug: #152292 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java 6 version not the latest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152292
<ubotu> New bug: #152294 in ubuntu "hibernation problem under ubuntu/gutsy-rc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152294
<ubotu> New bug: #152288 in clive (universe) "clive does not work with python2.5, and cannot access Google Video or YouTube" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152288
<ubotu> New bug: #152293 in cups-pdf (main) "cups-pdf 2.4.6-3ubuntu9 doesn't create PDF-queue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152293
<ubotu> New bug: #152286 in ubuntu "Gusty Beta update stopped laptop Fn Volume Control" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152286
<ubotu> New bug: #152297 in 4digits (universe) "4digits has no menu entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152297
<Nukeador> Anyone can confirm this in Gusty RC? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/152303
<ubotu> New bug: #152301 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy] [Regression]  Suspend - Resume - Shutdown Fails LG-LW20 Express" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152301
<ubotu> New bug: #152302 in language-pack-cs (main) "(7.10) Nekompletn peloen nastaven systmu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152302
<ubotu> New bug: #152299 in openoffice.org (main) "unmet dependencies with openoffice.org and python-uno, Gutsy on PPC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152299
<ubotu> New bug: #152300 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashes when selecting a message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152300
<ubotu> New bug: #152303 in file-roller (main) "[Gusty]  file roller overwrites files without asking when you drag & drop existing files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152303
<rulus> Hi, bugs #152265 and #152144 might be duplicates of #150930. Can I mark them dupes?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152265 in usplash "Splash screen doesn't appear under Gutsy after installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152265
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152144 in usplash "Regression: no usplash in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152144
<rulus> bug #150930
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<ubotu> New bug: #151181 in filezilla (universe) "Filezilla crashed on login" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151181
<ubotu> New bug: #152307 in compiz (main) "[gutsy/compiz] Gedit not making new window on desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152307
<ubotu> New bug: #152309 in evince (main) "Checkboxes in PDF don't work correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152309
<ubotu> New bug: #152311 in d4x (universe) "nt crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152311
<ubotu> New bug: #152306 in ubuntu "Unable to print to Windows machine on network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152306
<persia> rulus: It'd be best to get a little more information first.  It looks like a duplicate, but it may be that the apparent duplicates are exposing a different issue (not the resolution too high problem).  If you mark as dups, be sure to subscribe, and prepare to unmark if the reporters provide different information.
<rulus> persia: ok, thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #152314 in ubuntu "Upgrade tool to Kubuntu 7.10 RC crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152314
<ubotu> New bug: #152315 in pgf (universe) "Tikz bugs when computing functions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152315
<ubotu> New bug: #152316 in ubuntu "No sound after upgrading from Feisty to Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152316
<ubotu> New bug: #152317 in apt (main) "apt reinstalls same bash from '~ppa1' (because it's essential?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152317
<Hobbsee> blueyed: uh, what?
<blueyed> Hobbsee: the bug? Is this expected?
<Hobbsee> oh, this is deciding to install your version over and over again, for some unknown reason.
<blueyed> yes.
<Hobbsee> thought you were saying that it was installing your version, instead of the version from the archive.
<Hobbsee> never midn, then.
<blueyed> I might to rephrase it, then?!
<Hobbsee> i think i just misread it.
<Hobbsee> you can if you like
<Hobbsee> should have nothing to do with essential stuff
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on
<blueyed> But it does not happen for other packages..
<blueyed> (from the same source package)
<ubotu> New bug: #152319 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10RC causes Sony VGN-C25G hangs at "loading acpi modules"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152319
<ubotu> New bug: #152320 in kdetoys (main) "autopkgtest gutsy kdetoys amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152320
<ubotu> New bug: #152321 in language-pack-cs (main) "Adept_installer je poetn pouze sten (Kubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152321
<Hobbsee> blueyed: can you pastebin your /var/lib/dpkg/status somewhere?
<Hobbsee> blueyed: or tail -n 1000 /var/lib/dpkg/status would be fine
<blueyed> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/m4da0ba94
<blueyed> nothing about bash therein?!
* Hobbsee kicks grep.
<Hobbsee> how does bash* manage to highlight the bas part of base?
<Hobbsee> no...so tha'ts weird.
<Hobbsee> you want to add that to the bug.
<Hobbsee> (saying that /var/lib/dpkg/status never mentions bash, as it normally would had it installed properly)
<blueyed> That it's not in "tail -n 1000 /var/lib/dpkg/status" or the output thereof?
<blueyed> Hobbsee: it's in status, but not at the end..
<Hobbsee> blueyed: have you done a massive upgrade recently?
<blueyed> yes, kde 3.5.8 :)
<blueyed> here's bash: http://pastebin.com/m1c5e5e74
<Hobbsee> right, that file is going back to mid-july
<Hobbsee> oh, that's interesting.
<blueyed> Hobbsee: what's interesting? What should I add to the bug?
<Hobbsee> blueyed: add to the bug that apt reports the correct version installed, in /v/l/d/s, yet still tries to reinstall it.
* Hobbsee wonders if a sudo dpkg --configure -a fixes it.
<ubotu> New bug: #152322 in tracker (main) "trackerd uses more and more memory until system is too slow to react anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152322
<ubotu> New bug: #152323 in ubuntu "Gutsy gibbon breaks laptop fn-key screen brightness adjustment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152323
<blueyed> No, does not fix it.
<Hobbsee> blueyed: uh, how long have you been having this problem for?
<blueyed> Just noticed it. Maybe since yesterday.
<blueyed> But I had to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" yesterday, because I've managed to kill dpkg (from adept).
<Hobbsee> ...kill dpkg?
<Hobbsee> as in, permanently or temporarily?
<blueyed> s/managed/had to/
<blueyed> "kill <pid>"
<Hobbsee> now that's scary.
<blueyed> I've just tried to apt-get install bash from my ppa in a feisty virtualbox, and it did not download the other dependencies.. (but failed to install then)
* Hobbsee wonders what hpapens if you purge it, then try again
<blueyed> cannot purge, it's essential. Or can it be forced?
<Hobbsee> blueyed: it cna be forced, and i'd suggest installing the other packages agian afterwards
<Hobbsee> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Hobbsee>   bash* foomatic-db-engine* foomatic-db-hpijs* foomatic-filters*
<Hobbsee>   kubuntu-desktop* ubuntu-minimal*
<ubotu> New bug: #152325 in ubuntu "KControl and KInfoCenter are empty after Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152325
<ubotu> New bug: #152326 in ubuntu "Gutsy KDE freezes, colorful strip at the bottom of the screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152326
<ubotu> New bug: #152327 in ifupdown (main) "Cannot get IP address with dhcp without editing /etc/network/interfaces " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152327
<blueyed> Hobbsee: still happens after purging it.
<blueyed> Hobbsee: you may want to test it, using my ppa..
<Hobbsee> hm, OK
<ubotu> New bug: #152328 in update-manager (main) "cannot update update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152328
<ubotu> New bug: #152331 in gimp (main) "GIMP can't open JPEG for editing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152331
<ubotu> New bug: #152334 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "system halt when switch monitor "Fn-F3"intel855gm chipset laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152334
<ubotu> New bug: #152333 in dbus-glib (main) "gajim suggests dbus-glib which is not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152333
<ubotu> New bug: #152335 in software-properties (main) "Remove -proposed checkbox in Updates, or warn of 'not stable' updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152335
<ubotu> New bug: #152336 in ubuntu "Can't set system clock on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152336
<blueyed> Hobbsee: have you tested it? Otherwise I would setup a clean Gutsy box.
<Hobbsee> i havnet, no
<ubotu> New bug: #152337 in ubuntu "missing libgfortranbegin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152337
<blueyed> Hobbsee: on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades it says "In Adept -> Manage Repositories enable "Recommended updates" and "Pre-release", close and reload ", which enables the "-proposed" repository. I think that's not recommened for the average user and even not necessary for the upgrade. Who can fix this page?
<Hobbsee> blueyed: it's a wiki...
<blueyed> oh, yes. I've rather meant: who _should_ fix this page?
<pochu> anyone from the documentation team, I guess.
<Hobbsee> bug 120052
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120052 in soyuz "Component mapping for new source packages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120052
<blueyed> Riddell: "feisty-proposed" is not required or recommended, is it? (http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades)
<ubotu> New bug: #152338 in update-manager-core (main) "Update to Gutsy RC fails because update-manager-core 1:0.81 isn't available on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152338
<ubotu> New bug: #152340 in ubuntu "Dolphin information bar and Konqueror metabar - 2x the same actions (Live CD)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152340
<ubotu> New bug: #152342 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice freeze in options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152342
<ubotu> New bug: #152343 in zeroc-icee-java (universe) "Please sync zeroc-icee-java 1.2.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152343
<ubotu> New bug: #152344 in update-manager (main) "update manager fails to update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152344
<ubotu> New bug: #152346 in ubuntu "quit not working for a while" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152346
<ubotu> New bug: #152348 in mmm-mode (universe) "on feisty, the mmm-mode package forces installing emacs21 instead of emacs22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152348
<ubotu> New bug: #152349 in gzip (main) "gzip does not provide keep input files option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152349
<ubotu> New bug: #152350 in libtheora (main) "libtheora-bin should include png2theora" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152350
<ubotu> New bug: #152352 in libxml-simple-perl (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libxml-simple-perl: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152352
<Hobbsee> debian bug 446393
<ubotu> Debian bug 446393 in kamera "kamera should Depend: on libgphoto2-2-dev for correct operation" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/446393
<ubotu> New bug: #152354 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse from repos doesnt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152354
<dbmoodb> meow
<coastGNU> [Bug 152243]  It seems that there is a bug in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14 I would judge as a grave bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152243 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "prism p54pci broken in 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152243
<thekorn> quick question: there are lots of bugreports in usplash and in ubuntu complaining about non working usplash in gutsy amd64, what is the creteria to choose a bug as master,
<thekorn> the oldest one, the one with the most comments..?
<ubotu> New bug: #152358 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "Xubuntu Restricted Extras has no entry in Add/Remove..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152358
<persia> thekorn: I generally select the bug that looks like it has the most useful information, and select the oldest bug when given a choice.
<thekorn> persia, ok thanks, I think there were about 15 reports over the last few days, is it common to raise the importance of the master bugreport in this case?
<pochu> I usually do that, yes. Although I'm not sure about the policy for that...
<pochu> hey thekorn :)
<thekorn> pochu, hi, liferea hero!
<persia> thekorn: It depends.  The criteria stay the same as when there's only one bug, but lots of reports usually means either the title is unclear (people should see the dup when filing), or it affects lots of users (possibly causing a importance change).
<pochu> hi thekorn, bughelper hero :)
<thekorn> :)
<pochu> thekorn: I've seen you've started working on a branch for the +text pages... That should improve bughelper's speed a lot, shouldn't it?
<thekorn> yes, tha is the idea, but unfortunatly the +text interface of launchpad does not return so much information
* thekorn creates a usplash + amd64 bughelper cluefile
<chrisle> Hi! I installled the rc and and my default user is not able to open the files under /var/log/installer only root can. I thought Ubuntu has no root user? There is alo a /root folder. Anyone seen this? Is it a bug?
<pochu> thekorn: but there are bugs reported, right?
<persia> chrisle: There's a root user, but it doesn't have a password: it's for internal use.  It7s not a bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #152361 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't recognize SMTP host" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152361
<thekorn> pochu, yes, they are also working on a non-html interface of LP
<ubotu> New bug: #152362 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "icedtea-java7-plugin always crashes firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152362
<pochu> thekorn: I guess that will make things easier for py-l-bugs, too :)
<chrisle> But why I'm not able to open the logs? I am in the admin group.
<rulus> chrisle: for support, see #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<chrisle> ohe files are owned by root.
<chrisle> sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #152363 in kdelibs (main) "package kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu15 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus dpkg-deb --control a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152363
<ubotu> New bug: #152364 in ubuntu "Switching users while playing video freezes video permanently (until restart)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152364
<ubotu> New bug: #152366 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "gome-sudoku indicates an error when there are notes, doesn't show an error when the notes are empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152366
<ubotu> New bug: #152367 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152367
<ubotu> New bug: #152368 in update-manager (main) "package management update error upon upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152368
<ubotu> New bug: #152369 in ubuntu "DNS Bug: Domain names are pointing at websites loaded recently, not the right website" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152369
<ubotu> New bug: #152370 in deborphan (universe) "[gusty]  deborphan has problems interfacing with apt-get after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152370
<ubotu> New bug: #152371 in ubuntu "NVidia GeForce 6600 driver doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152371
<ubotu> New bug: #152372 in adept (main) "adept_manager version upgrade crash if /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152372
<ubotu> New bug: #152374 in ubuntu "desktop iPod icon won't vanish in 7.10 RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152374
<ubotu> New bug: #152375 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Touchpad tab missing in gnome-mouse-properties on Gutsy with xserver-xgl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152375
<ubotu> New bug: #152376 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "Load kernel driver (vboxdrv) during boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152376
<ubotu> New bug: #152377 in ubuntu "Gamma correction does not work with xvideo using Openchrome drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152377
<ubotu> New bug: #152379 in ubuntu "7.10RC won't boot on via ex15000G" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152379
<ubotu> New bug: #152380 in yelp (main) "no sudo working for Amaya" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152380
<ubotu> New bug: #152381 in gimp (main) "[gutsy,amd64]  GIMP was not compiled with print support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152381
<ubotu> New bug: #152357 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome set desktop background crashed before started." [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152357
<ubotu> New bug: #152382 in ktoon (universe) "Ktoon 0.8 is not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152382
<ubotu> New bug: #152383 in ubuntu "Lenovo N200 Laptop sound not working by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152383
<ubotu> New bug: #152384 in warsow (multiverse) "Warsow won't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152384
<ubotu> New bug: #152385 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "new iwlwifi driver available (1.1.17)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152385
<ubotu> New bug: #152387 in openoffice.org (main) "Gutsy: Writer crashes while applying a change in the hyperlink dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152387
<ubotu> New bug: #152386 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "virtualbox script refers to "virtualbox-modules" (should be "virtualbox-ose-modules")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152386
<ubotu> New bug: #152388 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when clicking on anything in the toolbar or clicking a link in email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152388
<ubotu> New bug: #152389 in thunderbird (main) "Font in Thunderbird renders ugly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152389
<ubotu> New bug: #152390 in gnome-terminal "Switching between tabs with different profiles switches to full screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152390
<ubotu> New bug: #152391 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Slow startup and black screen during Kubuntu's startup on a Dell Inspiron 1521" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152391
<ubotu> New bug: #152394 in subversion (main) "ra_dav missing in subversion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152394
<ubotu> New bug: #152392 in kino (main) "[gutsy]  Kino can't capture video " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152392
<ubotu> New bug: #152393 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine reports assertion failure, displays horizontal lines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152393
<ubotu> New bug: #152395 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice upgrade on edgy fails in python-uno" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152395
<ubotu> New bug: #152396 in adept (main) "[gutsy]  adept installation progress report display incorrect message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152396
<ubotu> New bug: #152399 in ubuntu "Gutsy RC Install Error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152399
<ubotu> New bug: #152402 in gnome-btdownload (main) "When choosing a save location the path is blanked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152402
<ubotu> New bug: #152403 in gnome-power-manager (main) "'Gnome Power Manager' needs control of 'Visual Effects'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152403
<ubotu> New bug: #152404 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "modules not a valid elf object" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152404
<ubotu> New bug: #152405 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virtualbox should depend on virtualbox-ose-modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152405
<ubotu> New bug: #152406 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Misleading error message, in case of vboxdrv failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152406
<ubotu> New bug: #152407 in tremulous (multiverse) "Regression: Tremulous video output garbled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152407
<ubotu> New bug: #152408 in ubuntu "No sources after Gutsy RC install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152408
<ubotu> New bug: #152409 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid doesn't open the fakeraid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152409
<ubotu> New bug: #152410 in php5 (main) "php module not enabled by default in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152410
<ubotu> New bug: #152411 in ubuntu "Thunderbird crashes after download an email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152411
<ubotu> New bug: #152412 in update-manager (main) "Download speed not displayed in update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152412
<ubotu> New bug: #152413 in apt (main) "apt does not use bittorrent to speed downloads" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152413
<ubotu> New bug: #152415 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nepeloen vci v GG RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152415
<ubotu> New bug: #152414 in subversion (main) "subversion has broken HTTP support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152414
<ubotu> New bug: #152418 in soundkonverter (universe) "soundKonverter won't use cdparanoia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152418
<ubotu> New bug: #152421 in firefox (main) "Gutsy Firefox font (Deja Vu Condensed) bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152421
<ubotu> New bug: #152423 in ktoon (universe) "[Gutsy Sync]  Please sync KToon (0.8.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152423
<ubotu> New bug: #152424 in devscripts (main) "rmadision should default to 'ubuntu' URL when under Ubuntu." [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152424
<ubotu> New bug: #152427 in ubuntu "CPU throttling acting up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152427
<ubotu> New bug: #152425 in eog (main) "Eye of GNOME at save image not nexted picture" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152425
<ubotu> New bug: #152426 in update-manager (main) "Update manager fails on partial upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152426
<ubotu> New bug: #152428 in ubuntu "gutsy rc live cd doesn't automatically enable dhcp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152428
<ubotu> New bug: #152429 in ubuntu "Kernel causes weird fan ticking, fixed in 2.6.23" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152429
<ubotu> New bug: #152431 in qt-x11-free (main) "QT3's default font is UGLY when in Gnome (My Eyes!)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152431
<ubotu> New bug: #152432 in duplicity (universe) "duplicity vs. ncftp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152432
<ubotu> New bug: #152433 in wine (universe) "No internet in wine after feisty to gusty upgrade in kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152433
<ubotu> New bug: #152434 in ubuntu "Xserver doesn't start with kernel>linux-image-2.6.22-11-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152434
<ubotu> New bug: #152437 in debian-installer (main) "kumar26" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152437
<ubotu> New bug: #152438 in viewvc (universe) "ViewVC doesn't work after dist-upgrade from viewcvs in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152438
<ubotu> New bug: #152439 in ubuntu "hdd is making strange noise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152439
<ubotu> New bug: #152440 in ubuntu "NVIDIA 100.14.19 No auto clone output laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152440
<ubotu> New bug: #152441 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy kernel fails charging on acer aspire laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152441
<ubotu> New bug: #152442 in ubuntu "Suspend in Dell Inspiron 9400 suspends twice, or doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152442
<ubotu> New bug: #152443 in strigiapplet (main) "Strigi applet loses focus on every other character" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152443
<ubotu> New bug: #152445 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gusty]  speedstep_centrino module not loading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152445
<ubotu> New bug: #152446 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -d fail to install several packages upgrading from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152446
<ubotu> New bug: #152448 in ndiswrapper (main) "After reboot, ndiswrapper stops working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152448
<ubotu> New bug: #152450 in ubuntu "pyqwt 5.0 uses qwt5.0 and qt4.0.3 needs packaging " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152450
<ubotu> New bug: #152451 in gnome-applets (main) "Drawer takes long time to appear when using Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152451
<ubotu> New bug: #152452 in ubuntu "Wireless signal strength always at 0%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152452
<ubotu> New bug: #152453 in control-center (main) "Double clic on .gtp (GNOME Theme Package) files should install them" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152453
<ubotu> New bug: #152454 in ubuntu "FreeAgent external USB hard drive does not mount when connected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152454
<ubotu> New bug: #152456 in ubuntu "rt73 disconnects and crashes usb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152456
<ubotu> New bug: #152457 in monodevelop (universe) "Monodevelop won't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152457
<ubotu> New bug: #152455 in deskbar-applet (main) "Shortcut should focus an unfocused dialog, not close it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152455
<ubotu> New bug: #152458 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "iwl4965 refuses to connect to hidden access points until 3 minutes have elapsed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152458
<ubotu> New bug: #152459 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Brightness on Toshiba laptop display - jumpy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152459
<ubotu> New bug: #152460 in ubuntu "grub install phase in 7.10 server install CD hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152460
<ubotu> New bug: #152461 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar crashes freqently with the Computer Actions extention enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152461
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-14
<ubotu> New bug: #152462 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Black screen during boot (amd64/i386) in RC1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152462
<ubotu> New bug: #152463 in ubuntu "Suspend/Resume stops working if the ATI restricted driver is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152463
<ubotu> New bug: #152464 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System Monitor won't remember "Memory" preference setting (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152464
<ubotu> New bug: #152466 in ubuntu "please add a new package for gcalcli" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152466
<ubotu> New bug: #152467 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "No gnome-bloetooth-manager icon at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152467
<ubotu> New bug: #152468 in language-pack-aa (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-aa amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152468
<ubotu> New bug: #152469 in language-pack-aa-base (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-aa-base amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152469
<ubotu> New bug: #152470 in ubuntu "bug module wifi at startup that obligate me to dial alt+F1 to launch startup." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152470
<ubotu> New bug: #152471 in language-pack-an (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-an amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152471
<ubotu> New bug: #152472 in language-pack-an-base (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-an-base amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152472
<ubotu> New bug: #152473 in language-pack-as (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-as amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152473
<ubotu> New bug: #152474 in language-pack-as-base (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-as-base amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152474
<ubotu> New bug: #152475 in language-pack-ast (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-ast amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152475
<ubotu> New bug: #152476 in language-pack-ast-base (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-ast-base amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152476
<ubotu> New bug: #152477 in ubuntu "Xubuntu Gutsy release candidate very slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152477
<ubotu> New bug: #152478 in ubuntu "7.10 sound drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152478
<ubotu> New bug: #152479 in adept (main) "adept should minimize to tray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152479
<ubotu> New bug: #152481 in xine-ui (universe) "xine segmentation faults on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152481
<ubotu> New bug: #152483 in ubuntu "intel-HDA cracking sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152483
<ubotu> New bug: #152484 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "kdebase-workspace can not be installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152484
<ubotu> New bug: #152485 in ubuntu "Random crashes and freezes in Gutsy 7.10 release candidate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152485
<ubotu> New bug: #152487 in xine-lib (main) "Jack output for xine apps " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152487
<ubotu> New bug: #152489 in seahorse (universe) "Version number wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152489
<ubotu> New bug: #152490 in ubuntu "GUI hangs on after installation in Gutsy RC1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152490
<ubotu> New bug: #152491 in language-pack-fy (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-fy amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152491
<ubotu> New bug: #152492 in language-pack-fy-base (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-fy-base amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152492
<ubotu> New bug: #152493 in compiz (main) "Title bars on windows disappear every 7 times the title bar text changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152493
<ubotu> New bug: #152495 in refocus (universe) "refocus segfaults for pictures of some peculiar size." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152495
<ubotu> New bug: #152496 in ubuntu "network doesn't work after reboot but was fine during install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152496
<ubotu> New bug: #152498 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ATI board detection doesn't seem to work correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152498
<ubotu> New bug: #152500 in audacity (universe) "Audacity not recognizing the mp3 library libmp3so.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152500
<ubotu> New bug: #152503 in esniper (universe) "Please sync esniper _2.17.0-1 (universe) from Debian (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152503
<ubotu> New bug: #152504 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer won't accept password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152504
<ubotu> New bug: #152506 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  synaptic out of sync" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152506
<ubotu> New bug: #152505 in gdm (main) "gdmgreeter segfaults when XRandR is not available" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152505
<ubotu> New bug: #152507 in evince (main) "Gutsy: Poppler-WARNING **: Unsupported Form Field Type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152507
<ubotu> New bug: #152508 in debootstrap (main) "gutsy netboot - cannot chroot, /bin/sh missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152508
<ubotu> New bug: #152509 in ubuntu "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152509
<ubotu> New bug: #152510 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "headphone does not mute external speakers dell e1505 / 6400 Intel HDA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152510
<ubotu> New bug: #152511 in evince (main) "evince uses upwards of 500MB of RAM when viewing PDFs larger than 2 pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152511
<ubotu> New bug: #152513 in libgnomedb3 (universe) "FTBFS on IA64" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152513
<ubotu> New bug: #152514 in gedit (main) "middle click paste doesn't work after deselecting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152514
<ubotu> New bug: #152515 in ubuntu "Gutsy RC blank screen during boot on Dell D610" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152515
<ubotu> New bug: #152516 in kompozer (universe) "kompozer tip dialog does not close, if main dialog is destroyed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152516
<ubotu> New bug: #152517 in language-pack-gnome-ht (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-gnome-ht amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152517
<ubotu> New bug: #152518 in language-pack-gnome-ht-base (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-gnome-ht-base amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152518
<ubotu> New bug: #152519 in sqlfairy (universe) "Please sync sqlfairy 0.08.001-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152519
<ubotu> New bug: #152520 in ubuntu "Panel Trash Icon Too Small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152520
<ubotu> New bug: #152521 in ubuntu "SCIM Applet does not look good on transparent panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152521
<ubotu> New bug: #152522 in ubuntu "wireless causes lockup on Gateway laptop with kernels > 2.6.22-11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152522
<ubotu> New bug: #152523 in ubuntu "Gutsy crashes constantly with nVidia restricted mode driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152523
<ubotu> New bug: #152525 in language-pack-gnome-kn (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-gnome-kn amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152525
<ubotu> New bug: #152526 in language-pack-gnome-kn-base (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-gnome-kn-base amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152526
<ubotu> New bug: #152527 in ubuntu "rtl8185 freezes on connect to network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152527
<Hobbsee> bug 120052
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120052 in soyuz "Component mapping for new source packages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120052
<ubotu> New bug: #152528 in xmms-goom (universe) "needs to be split into multiple packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152528
<ubotu> New bug: #152529 in language-pack-gnome-lo (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-gnome-lo amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152529
<ubotu> New bug: #152530 in language-pack-gnome-lo-base (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-gnome-lo-base amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152530
<ubotu> New bug: #152531 in gnome-screensaver (main) "GLSlideshow Consistantly Freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152531
<ubotu> New bug: #152532 in secvpn (universe) "Please sync secvpn 2.21 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152532
<ubotu> New bug: #152534 in ubuntu "no SATA drive recognition with A8V-MX" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152534
<ubotu> New bug: #152535 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "Switching to a user that has logged out and logged in does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152535
<ubotu> New bug: #152536 in tzdata (main) "/usr/share/zoneinfo files duplicated under /usr/share/zoneinfo/posix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152536
<ubotu> New bug: #152537 in cupsys (main) "After update from Feisty to Gutsy RC, print jobs fail: "/usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152537
<ubotu> New bug: #152538 in ubuntu "RT2500 wifi doesn't return from suspend/hibernate on Dell Latitude D600" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152538
<ubotu> New bug: #152542 in ubuntu "audacious do not play ape file with audacious-mac plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152542
<ubotu> New bug: #152539 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator (main) "Remote codes for Freecom DVB-T USB Stick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152539
<ubotu> New bug: #152540 in nautilus (main) "nautilus can get stuck into a state where it will get stuck in a loop continually crashing whenever it starts up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152540
<ubotu> New bug: #152543 in kdebase (main) "Dolphin should be started when selecting a file managment item in the konqueror welcome screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152543
<ubotu> New bug: #152544 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Dual monitor Greeter crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152544
<ubotu> New bug: #152545 in language-pack-cs (main) "patn, nebo vbec dn peklad potvrzovacch obrazovek (Kubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152545
<ubotu> New bug: #152546 in quark (universe) "Please sync quark 3.21-3.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152546
<ubotu> New bug: #152547 in ubuntu "DVD-r 4.7GB not mountable all others are" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152547
<ubotu> New bug: #152548 in linux-meta (main) "Uninstall of linux-image package first creates initrd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152548
<ubotu> New bug: #152551 in libflash (universe) "firefox crashes on URL www.pagesjaunes.fr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152551
<ubotu> New bug: #152552 in ubuntu "openoffice start splash screen (default, not themed)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152552
<ubotu> New bug: #152553 in gdm (main) "2.20.0-0ubuntu4: Login program died. Trying a second time." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152553
<ubotu> New bug: #152554 in ia32-libs-kde (universe) "package ia32-libs-kde 12 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/etc/kde3/khotnewstuffrc', which is also in package kdelibs4c2a" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152554
<ubotu> New bug: #152555 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk does not apply system-wide icon set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152555
<ubotu> New bug: #152557 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info shows a wrong design voltage value" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152557
<pochu> morning
<thekorn> morning pochu
<pochu> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #152559 in ubuntu "geometry race condition in ~/.config/autostart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152559
<ubotu> New bug: #152558 in network-manager-applet (main) "Network Manager applet (nm-applet) crashed switching from wireless to wired network (dup-of: 124336)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152558
<ubotu> New bug: #152560 in gimp (main) "gimp toolbar don't remeber it's place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152560
<ubotu> New bug: #152561 in ubuntu ""change Desktop-Background" should be "Appearance"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152561
<ubotu> New bug: #152562 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virtualbox tells users to run non-existent command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152562
<ubotu> New bug: #152563 in ubuntu "installation failed 7.10 rc 64 bit or 32 bit on notebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152563
<ubotu> New bug: #152564 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager should have "Close window when finished" checkbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152564
<k0001> hello ppl!
<persia> k0001: Welcome to our bug discussion, triage, and squashing channel :)
<k0001> hehe, =) thanks
<persia> Based on your questions in -devel, I'm guessing that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash are probably the pages you want.
<persia> Oh.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOME might also be useful
<Burgundavia> do we ship the window switcher option in deskbar enabled by default?
<k0001> persia, thanks, i'll check it
<ubotu> New bug: #152566 in ubuntu "DWL-G122 B1 does not work in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152566
<ubotu> New bug: #152567 in ubuntu "very long-time before the disconnect window appears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152567
<unggnu> Hi all
<unggnu> Does it make sense to mark all the i810 driver resolution and external monitor bugs as a duplicate of this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/135141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135141 in xorg "Gutsy: Intel should be preferred over 810" [High,Fix released] 
<ubotu> New bug: #152570 in ubuntu "open office (writeronly)crashes in gusty RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152570
<persia> unggnu: This is the right place to ask that question, but not everyone is active on the weekend.
<unggnu> :) thanks
<unggnu> I am not sure
<unggnu> I guess most of them especially the 915resolution bugs should be fixed
<persia> unggnu: It's hard to say without testing on the hardware.  If the submitters are active, and you can get feedback, it's safe to close.  You might want to ask them to test with gutsy RC to see if they have been fixed.
<unggnu> That would be many questions :)
<unggnu> I guess it is a janitor job :)
<ubotu> New bug: #152571 in ubuntu "samsung X65 cannot install 7.10 RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152571
<unggnu> There are hundred of bug reports for that
<persia> unggnu: It may be hundreds of bugs, but if you can do 10, and the next person 10, soon there'll all gone :)
<unggnu> So nu duplicate, just comment and Fix released?
<unggnu> *no
<unggnu> Of course in the certain cases
<persia> unggnu: Don't set fix released unless you're sure.  If the submitter provided lots of information, and you know it is really 135141, duplication is correct.  If you're not sure, just ask the submitter about their hardware, etc. and whether it still exists in gutsy RC.
<unggnu> Ok
<albert23> unggnu: I would be careful with bugs related to GM855. There are some thoughts to blacklist that for -intel
<ubotu> New bug: #152573 in ubuntu "Dell 6400/E1505: noisy fan since latest Gutsy updates " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152573
<unggnu> albert23, I know, I have read it. You mean the blanking bug?
<albert23> unggnu: I know about the installation problems with -intel on GM855
<unggnu> I hope that they fix it before release. There is a debdiff with some "additional i830_pipe_enabled checks" or is there another issue for this cards?
<albert23> unggnu: I am referring to bug 127008. There is a problem with xresprobe during installation for these cards
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127008 in xresprobe "Alternate install of Tribe-4 corrupts video display when installing packages (affected hardware includes Santa Rosa)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127008
<unggnu> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #152574 in kopete (main) "Kopete: "Use mouse navigation instead of scroll-bars for contact list" is gone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152574
<ubotu> New bug: #152577 in gdm (main) "call to gdmflexiserver in /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default causes gtk setuid warning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152577
<ubotu> New bug: #152576 in ipe (universe) "Fonts too small and overlapping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152576
<ubotu> New bug: #152580 in ubuntu "Upgrade to gutsy beta crashes because of insufficient disc space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152580
<ubotu> New bug: #152579 in bsdmainutils (main) "calendar does not have new daylight savings time dates for the US" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152579
<ubotu> New bug: #152581 in ubuntu "No login screen when using dual screen configuration and themed login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152581
<ubotu> New bug: #152583 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "[nspluginwrapper]  npviewer does not respond" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152583
<ubotu> New bug: #152584 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nekompletn peklad nov verze kmailu (Kubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152584
<ubotu> New bug: #152585 in wine (universe) "Source engine games crash on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152585
<ubotu> New bug: #152586 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "[nspluginwrapper]  Flash 9 used with nsplugin wrapper blocks other audio apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152586
<ubotu> New bug: #152587 in ubuntu "Gnumeric crashes on selecting Format/Preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152587
<ubotu> New bug: #152588 in evince (main) "evince crashes when printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152588
<ubotu> New bug: #152589 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (main) "package language-pack-gnome-en-base 1:7.10+20070928 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152589
<ubotu> New bug: #152590 in polyxmass-doc (universe) "Please sync polyxmass-doc 0.9.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152590
<ubotu> New bug: #152591 in kdegraphics (main) "Gutsy 7.10: ksnapshot does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152591
<ubotu> New bug: #152592 in language-pack-en-base (main) "package language-pack-en-base 1:7.10+20070928 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152592
<ubotu> New bug: #152593 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[Gutsy]  Filechooser 'Places' items should not move up and down the whole UI when selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152593
* Hobbsee wishes people would say more than "does not work"
<Hobbsee> works fine here.
<unggnu> Hobbsee, Everyone lies so it is much more easier to find it out on ourself than ask ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #152594 in langpack-locales (main) "package locales 2.6.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152594
<ubotu> New bug: #152595 in langpack-locales (main) "kubuntu Gutsy: some names are preceded with e=" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152595
<ubotu> New bug: #152596 in gnome-mount (main) "The option 'usefree' is not allowed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152596
<ubotu> New bug: #152597 in evince (main) "wrong view of a document" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152597
<ubotu> New bug: #152598 in language-pack-gnome-en (main) "package language-pack-gnome-en 1:7.10+20071002 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152598
* Hobbsee sets it to incomplete, and will let launchpad deal with it
* persia hopes there was a question asked: setting incomplete without a query is just evil
<Hobbsee> yeah
<unggnu> How could everyone be in this channel all day? So much bugs. It is a little bit depressing :)
<Hobbsee> from ignoring it?  :)
<ogra> heh
<persia> unggnu: Actually, I find it inspiring :)  For a while I managed to be responsible for 7% of new bugs filed.
<persia> unggnu: But more reasonably, if someone is following a class of bugs or a package, it's easy to respond quickly to things in this channel, rather than repeatedly searching LP.
<unggnu> persia, lol 7% :)
<persia> Well, only for a few hours this afternoon, while everyone was sleeping, but still :)
<ubotu> New bug: #152599 in ubuntu "rtl8180 wireless freezes live cd nm applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152599
<unggnu> I hope that this fix Bug #136380 and maybe this Bug #150777 make it to Gutsy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136380 in acpi-support "[Gutsy]  sonybright.sh doesn't use the correct value range" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136380
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150777 in gnome-power-manager "in gutsy, screen locks on lid close even when gconf option is turned off" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150777
<unggnu> i have posted debdiffs for them
<persia> unggnu: If you're posting debdiffs, please take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess.
<ubotu> New bug: #152600 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpmIoZmE/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpmIoZmE/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpmIoZmE/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152600
<Hobbsee> i wonder
<Hobbsee> why is the dpkgterminallog.gz thing not getting added to some of those bugs?
<Hobbsee> makes it absolutely useless
* Hobbsee marks that one needsinfo too, and lets launchpad do the rest.
<ubotu> New bug: #152601 in ubuntu "streaming rm with realplayer 10 stops sound for firefox flash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152601
<Hobbsee> that one should be marked as wontfix, i'm fairly sure.  before even reading it.
<persia> Why?  That's what software mixing is all about.  The blended experience.
<Hobbsee> because one of them is real player, and i'll bet the other is flashplugin-nonfree
<ogra> well, both should use alsa
<unggnu> persia, thanks
<Hobbsee> even if it's gnash, it's probably still a wontfix bug, due to one of the components being real player
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  Right.
<ogra> which should prevent conflicts
<persia> More of a Can't Fix.
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> ie, wontfix, it is a bug, but we wont fix it
<Hobbsee> actually, i'ts probably due to alsa-oss not being installed, and aoss firefox not being run
<Hobbsee> for some reason, firefox seems to like running with oss, not alsa - or at least, that's what i find, when tryign to view flash videos.
* Hobbsee comments, marks as incomplete
<persia> Hobbsee: If you blacklist oss, Firefox / gnash has sound.  It just prefers OSS.
<Hobbsee> persia: ahhh.  yes, but why does it prefer oss?
<Hobbsee> that would be the other way to go around the problem, yes
<ogra> erm
<ogra> you shouldnt use oss *anywhere* in the system
<ogra> and it usues to work fine without
<persia> Hobbsee: Lazy historic settings.  I don't know about all the sound libraries, but I know we fixed about 50 bugs when we switched from libsdl1.2 to libsdl1.2-alsa, and about 15 when we added a config element to openal to use alsa as the backend.
<Hobbsee> ogra: why in particular, apart from the fact that oss sucks?
<Hobbsee> persia: nice.
<ogra> Hobbsee, because nobody develops on it ... its totally outdated
<persia> ogra: There's still stuff that expects OSS.  It's getting less, but...
<ogra> not in any of te default ubuntu apps
<persia> (e.g. SDL and OpenAL default to OSS unless the config is changed)
<ogra> it wouldnt get to main if it would require any oss interaction
<ogra> we never supported oss in ubuntu
<persia> ogra: not using OSS is now part of main requirements?  Excellent!
<ogra> for the first releases there were still some compatibility modules though
<Hobbsee> oh, wow!
<Hobbsee> sound actually works in firefox now.
* persia remembers the stubborn discussion about alsafying SDL for Dapper: we definitely support oss in dapper
<ogra> persia, well, being able to use the default sound system is one
<Hobbsee> clearly i havent tested this in a recent release
<ogra> its not bound to oss, but an app in main that wants to do sound output must use alsa
* Hobbsee hums the llama song
<ubotu> New bug: #152602 in firefox (main) "firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152602
<ubotu> New bug: #152603 in gnome-terminal (main) "new tabs do not appear, while gnome-terminal window is fullscreen, until you leave the terminal and again give focus to it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152603
<Hobbsee> "llama llama duck"
* persia thinks that there should be a universe -> ALSA effort during the hardy cycle
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i want some of your ideas btw, persia
<Hobbsee> but later, not now.
<persia> Hobbsee: Right.  Send me an email - I'm grabbing a lot of time this weekend for the release, but it'll cost me in the near future.
<Hobbsee> persia: ah.  well, you've only got till monday :)
* Hobbsee wonders which real player uses
<ubotu> New bug: #152605 in libapache-mod-geoip (universe) "Please remove libapache-mod-geoip from Gutsy" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152605
<ubotu> New bug: #152606 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_combo_box_set_model() (dup-of: 124336)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152606
<ubotu> New bug: #152607 in rosegarden (universe) "Adding a marker in Rosegarden rename the previous one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152607
<ubotu> New bug: #152609 in firefox (main) "firefox crash on loading website" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152609
<ubotu> New bug: #152610 in papaya (universe) "Please sync papaya 0.97.20031122-5.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152610
<ubotu> New bug: #152611 in update-manager (main) "asks for cdrom during online upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152611
<ubotu> New bug: #152612 in evince (main) "Digitally signed PDF crashes Evince" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152612
<ubotu> New bug: #152615 in tsclient (main) "When in fulllscreen mode, impossible to close/minimize fullscreen and so forth. (top bar)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152615
<ubotu> New bug: #152617 in gconf-editor (main) "gconf-editor search results should be double-clickable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152617
<ubotu> New bug: #152613 in tsclient (main) "When using dual head with xrandr, fullscreen extends to both screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152613
<ubotu> New bug: #152549 in gstreamer0.10 "Pops, crackle playing mp3, especially low-bitrate, on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152549
<ubotu> New bug: #152618 in paketto (universe) "Please sync paketto 1.10-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152618
<ubotu> New bug: #152619 in ubuntu "When using static IP, broadcast IP is not saved between boots" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152619
<ubotu> New bug: #152620 in gnome-panel (main) "Gutsy 7.10 live CD locks up at boot time on Samsung Q45" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152620
<ubotu> New bug: #152621 in ubuntu "What would it take to stop crippling KDE applications?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152621
<ubotu> New bug: #152622 in gnome-control-center (main) "Wrong keyboard mapping depending on layout order in keyboard preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152622
<ubotu> New bug: #152623 in xenman (universe) "image store missing in xenman" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152623
<ubotu> New bug: #152624 in nagios-plugins (universe) "Buffer overflow in check_http.c (CVE-2007-5198)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152624
<ubotu> New bug: #152625 in compiz (main) "Completely removing all compiz packages and then reinstalling compiz doesn't delete settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152625
<ubotu> New bug: #152626 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Atmel at76 driver crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152626
<ubotu> New bug: #152629 in fretsonfire (universe) "Guitar.py crashed, message: glScale is not defined " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152629
<ubotu> New bug: #152628 in ultrastar-ng (universe) "ultrastar-ng loads files from incorrect path" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152628
<ubotu> New bug: #152630 in ubuntu "Crash install  Ubuntu 7.04 Server  base system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152630
<ubotu> New bug: #152633 in hal (main) "[gutsy]  laptop keyboard hangs after (un)plug ac adapter, regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152633
<ubotu> New bug: #152634 in system-config-printer (main) "Menu & window icon is not standard thus not themed nor scalable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152634
<ubotu> New bug: #152636 in gnome-control-center (main) "Wrong keyboard mapping setting NumLock LED to show alternative group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152636
<ubotu> New bug: #152637 in ubuntu "wifi d-link DWL-G122 doesn't work anymore after an upgrade in gutsy RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152637
<ubotu> New bug: #152638 in ubuntu "Permissions and owner/group changed when editing using gedit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152638
<ubotu> New bug: #152639 in ubuntu "Package OpenXCAP for SIP presence servers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152639
<rulus> bug 152643
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152643 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  slow boot except when pressing ctrl+alt+f1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152643
<ubotu> New bug: #151899 in xrandr (main) "Double screens and resolution" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151899
<ubotu> New bug: #152641 in ubuntu "Package Open IMS core" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152641
<ubotu> New bug: #152642 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator (universe) "Typo in core.py" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152642
<ubotu> New bug: #152645 in ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't install properly, ruins Vista installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152645
<ubotu> New bug: #152643 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  slow boot except when pressing ctrl+alt+f1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152643
<gnomefreak> bug 152645 sounds more like a feature than a bug ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152645 in ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't install properly, ruins Vista installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152645
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #152648 in gdm (main) "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152648
<ubotu> New bug: #152650 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  MuseScore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152650
<ubotu> New bug: #152651 in bookmarksftp (universe) "bookmarksftp prevents toolbar bookmarks from appearing immediately" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152651
<ubotu> New bug: #152653 in gimp (main) "gimp add border plugin fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152653
<ubotu> New bug: #152655 in gnome-panel (main) "Compiz desktop cube freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152655
<wousser> wrong time zone in 7.10 installer is a bug in ubiquity or tzdata?
<ubotu> New bug: #152657 in gnome-user-docs (main) "Introduction to the Desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152657
<ubotu> New bug: #152658 in ubuntu "wlan not ready link error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152658
<ubotu> New bug: #152660 in gnome-panel (main) "Avant-window causes Gnome panel crash and a black part of the screen under itself (maybe because of the 3d settings)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152660
<ubotu> New bug: #152659 in ubuntu "Network upgrade fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152659
<ubotu> New bug: #152661 in ubuntu "toggleAllWirelessStates in /etc/acpi/wireless.sh" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152661
<gnomefreak> wousser: doees setting it with tzdata help? if so i would go with the installer but could be either (not sure if that is a fool proof way to tell or not
<wousser> I don't know how to set it with tzdata, in ubiquity I choose my country and city and the timezone is +2 instead of +1
<ubotu> New bug: #152662 in python-central (main) "update manager crashes - asks to report bug with details: 'E:Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (type), E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152662
<ubotu> New bug: #152663 in ubiquity (main) "prepare disk space wrong options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152663
<ubotu> New bug: #152664 in sysvinit (main) "update-rc.d segmentation fault on upgrade from clean feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152664
<gnomefreak> wousser: USA?
<wousser> gnomefreak: Netherlands, Amsterdam
* gnomefreak had that issue with USA until install finished
<wousser> gnomefreak: sure it will be oke after the installation, but it should be fixed..
<gnomefreak> wousser: im thinking the installer isnt updated time correctly or at all
<wousser> gnomefreak: and I don't know if ubiquity uses tzdata for the time zone settings or its own meganism..
<gnomefreak> but i agree it should be fixed
<gnomefreak> i would file bug and wait for one of the installer guys to look at it
* gnomefreak not up on my installer facts
<wousser> oke, i will do that. my installation is succesful so I have to reboot, thanks bye
<eav> hey people
<ubotu> New bug: #152666 in firefox (main) "new firefox profile doesn't display if default profile is open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152666
<eav> I found an instalation bug here
<eav> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a SATA hd and the system said it can't install grub on HDA0
<eav> are there any way to solve it?
<ubotu> New bug: #152668 in xsane (main) "image data has block inversions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152668
<ubotu> New bug: #152669 in ubuntu "[gutsy RC]  logging back after screen lock fails. correct password not accepted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152669
<ubotu> New bug: #152670 in lyx (universe) "Lyx 1.5: formulae in wide table only appear offscreen while being edited" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152670
<ubotu> New bug: #152671 in rss-glx (main) "rss-glx missing pre-req dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152671
<ubotu> New bug: #152673 in rhythmbox (main) "broken package dependency in Gutsy RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152673
<ubotu> New bug: #152674 in thunderbird (main) "send an email percentage not correctly shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152674
<ubotu> New bug: #152675 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox plays about half a second of music when closed if crossfading enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152675
<ubotu> New bug: #152676 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel configuration lost when upgrading to Gutsy RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152676
<ubotu> New bug: #152678 in ubuntu "Latest mod to xorg makes X unusable on Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152678
<ubotu> New bug: #152679 in ubuntu "xresprobe wrong refresh rate Belinea 101930" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152679
<ubotu> New bug: #152681 in network-manager-applet (main) "Connection Information should display the name/IP of DHCP server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152681
<ubotu> New bug: #152682 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware player conflicts with libdbus (7.10 RC1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152682
<ubotu> New bug: #152683 in ubuntu "wine configure not working on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152683
<ubotu> New bug: #152684 in xemacs21 (universe) "Xemacs doesn't appear in a menu in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152684
<ubotu> New bug: #152685 in openoffice.org (main) "open office crashes when opening help" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152685
<ubotu> New bug: #152686 in gparted (main) "GParted 0.3.3 crashes after usb-hdd unmounting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152686
<ubotu> New bug: #152687 in ubuntu "Problem in Gnome-Alsamixer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152687
<addos> is there any status update on bug 151956?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151956 in firefox "Gutsy RC1 LiveCD can't find flashplugin-nonfree when using install plugin on firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151956
<Hobbsee> if there was, it'd be on the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #152688 in gdm (main) "gdm crashes endlessly loops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152688
<ubotu> New bug: #152689 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "USB bluetooth device floods errors to syslog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152689
<Hobbsee> addos: you're the last commenter?
<addos> no
<Hobbsee> oh good
<addos> I wrote the ticket
<Hobbsee> commented on the bug, btw
<addos> another person confirmed that it was an issue
<Hobbsee> the other person appears to have no idea what they're talking about
<Hobbsee> as does anyone who wants to stick it on the cd.
<Hobbsee> do you have multiverse enabled at all, and did you disable it?
<addos> it is the default boot from the cd, and I don't think it is listed by default in the sources.list on the cd
<Hobbsee> hm, yes, that's a pain.
<addos> I don't think it was on feisty either, but installing the plugin still worked
<Hobbsee> to install the plugin, you, or something else would have had to enable multiverse.
<addos> it must have been firefox in feisty then
<addos> because I never had to make a change to sources.list
<addos> and even when I ever had to, multiverse was never listed
<Hobbsee> no, but there are auto codecs stuff done from gutsy and above, which enable multiverse before adding stuff...
<addos> hmm, so the livecd isn't enabling multiverse before trying to install the plugin?
<addos> let me enable multiverse and see what happens
<Hobbsee> hm, apparently multiverse is enabled by deafult
<addos> even if it isn't listed?
<Hobbsee> it should be listed.
<Hobbsee> on clean installs, it's there, i'm told.
<addos> hmm, I added it manually, and updated and it shows that it ignored multiverse. So I guess it must have already been enabled? But if that were true the plugin should have installed
<unggnu> addos, I guess you need an apt-get update to use multiverse on LiveCD
<addos> that is what I just did
<addos> but I manually added the multiverse line to the sources.list file
<addos> and it said that multiverse was ignored, making it seem as though it had already been using it
<Hobbsee> ignored?
<ubotu> New bug: #152690 in kdepimlibs (universe) "package kdepimlibs-data 3.93.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: poging tot overschrijven van `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/ldap.protocol', wat ook in pakket kde4base-data zit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152690
<ubotu> New bug: #152691 in poker-network (universe) "Attempt to install python-poker2d freezes Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152691
<addos> ooks
<addos> ops
<addos> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Translation-en_US
<addos> Get:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Packages [158kB] 
<addos> ok, so it got the packages, let me try to install it now
* Hobbsee shrugs, decides that it's nto release critical
<ubotu> New bug: #152692 in findutils (main) "updatedb cron job fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152692
<ubotu> New bug: #152693 in mp3gain (universe) "mp3gain crash: *** glibc detected *** mp3gain: double free or corruption (top): 0x084b0578 ***" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152693
<ubotu> New bug: #152695 in ubuntu "Xgl needs to be turned off when ati driver selected." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152695
<ubotu> New bug: #152696 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashes on gutsy RC after packages updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152696
<ubotu> New bug: #136202 in exaile "Segmentation fault when clicked on Artist tab on Information page (dup-of: 123409)" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136202
<ubotu> New bug: #136133 in exaile "Track Information - Crashing Exaile (dup-of: 123409)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136133
<ubotu> New bug: #152701 in ubuntu "8-core Mac pro: problems in 7.04 and 7.10rc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152701
<ubotu> New bug: #152703 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "Xubuntu GDM theme gets broken with autologin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152703
<ubotu> New bug: #152704 in knetworkmanager (main) "Assigning Static DNS to DHCP Wireless Causes Loss of Connectivity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152704
<ubotu> New bug: #152705 in spe (universe) "wxglade version incompatibility in Spe IDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152705
<ubotu> New bug: #152709 in ubuntu "kubuntu context menu shell locale error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152709
<ubotu> New bug: #152710 in fusedav (universe) "fusedav hangs without any output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152710
<ubotu> New bug: #152711 in ubuntu "Belkin WiFi problem: modprobe error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152711
<ubotu> New bug: #152712 in mwavem (multiverse) "/etc/init.d/mwavem: Call to non-existing function "log_progess_msg" (typo)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152712
<ubotu> New bug: #152714 in duplicity (universe) "[sync request]  Please sync duplicity 0.4.3-4 from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152714
<unggnu> Is there a possiblity to list all bugs which have no package assignation?
<gnomefreak> unggnu: it should be on the bugs page
<unggnu> Bugs page? :)
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get it but next time try links in topic :)
<unggnu> Launchpad is a closed book for me :)
<unggnu> sorry, thanks .)
<gnomefreak> used to be there
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on
<gnomefreak> unggnu: ^^^
<ubotu> New bug: #152716 in gtksourceview (main) "incorrect latex math highlighting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152716
<ubotu> New bug: #152717 in sane-backends (main) "Epson StylusScan 2500 not listed in 45-libsane.rules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152717
<unggnu> gnomefreak, thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<ubotu> New bug: #152718 in build-essential (main) "build-essential asking for "midia"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152718
<ubotu> New bug: #152719 in ubuntu "Cursor selector programme doed not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152719
<ubotu> New bug: #152720 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "doesn't integrate with update-java-alternatives, bad "java"-alternatives priority" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152720
<ubotu> New bug: #152721 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Show Desktop option not possible to bind with edge corner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152721
<ubotu> New bug: #152722 in ubuntu "Universe Inclusion Request: FramegrabGTK" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152722
<ubotu> New bug: #152724 in mwavem (multiverse) "mwavem crashes on Thinkpad 600E when trying to dial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152724
<ubotu> New bug: #152725 in ubuntu "After upgrade from CD Synaptic-based programs fail to work without manual repository reload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152725
<ubotu> New bug: #152726 in ubuntu "no bootsplash in Xubuntu gutsy rc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152726
<ubotu> New bug: #152730 in gnome-power-manager (main) "hibernate.sh & sleep.sh work, but GUI (perhaps gnome-power-manager) does not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152730
<ubotu> New bug: #152731 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager laptop backlight not working anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152731
<ubotu> New bug: #152732 in firefox (main) "firefox and opera core dumps since 14/10 updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152732
<ubotu> New bug: #152734 in ubuntu "sleeping mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152734
<ubotu> New bug: #152735 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Dell D610 shuts down after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152735
<ubotu> New bug: #152737 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  installer crashed twice (LiveCD)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152737
<ubotu> New bug: #152738 in knowledgeroot (universe) "UVFe [CVE-2007-5156]  disable uploads of unknown filetypes" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152738
<ubotu> New bug: #152739 in ubuntu "[gutsy] update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152739
<ubotu> New bug: #152740 in ntfs-3g (main) "NTFS-3g on boot switch off ru_RU.UTF-8 locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152740
<ubotu> New bug: #152741 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "network performance and cpu usage in gutsy vs feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152741
<ubotu> New bug: #152742 in udev (main) "Blackberry 7730, possibly others don't work in at least Edgy Eft, Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152742
<ubotu> New bug: #152743 in gnome-panel (main) "add/remove application is frozen....can't kill it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152743
<ubotu> New bug: #152745 in wine (universe) "Add Swedish to Wine .desktop files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152745
<ubotu> New bug: #152747 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  can't unount cd when other user mount it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152747
<ubotu> New bug: #152748 in ubuntu "Display reports no signal after computer returms from sleep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152748
<ubotu> New bug: #152749 in ubuntu "dual screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152749
<ubotu> New bug: #152752 in kdeaddons (main) "konq-plugins package broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152752
<ubotu> New bug: #152753 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy: xen image missing acpi_cpufreq" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152753
<ubotu> New bug: #152754 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager fails after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152754
<ubotu> New bug: #152755 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "gutsy: xen restricted modules: madwifi broken / ath_hal missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152755
<ubotu> New bug: #152756 in initramfs-tools (main) "stale files in /var/lib/initramfs-tools after removing kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152756
<ubotu> New bug: #152758 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "MSTTCOREFONTS wont install and cant be removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152758
<ubotu> New bug: #152759 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152759
<ubotu> New bug: #152760 in nautilus (main) "sound preview - nonfunctional in gusty beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152760
<persia> Debian bug #444972
<ubotu> Debian bug 444972 in duplicity "duplicity: call to ncftpput fails" [Normal,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/444972
<ubotu> New bug: #152764 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy rc]  When Compiz Fusion is activated, no windows can be moved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152764
<ubotu> New bug: #152727 in gdm (main) "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152727
<ubotu> New bug: #152766 in aide (main) "Aide fails silently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152766
<ubotu> New bug: #152767 in gtk2hs (universe) "wrong dependency in libghc6-gtk-dev package in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152767
<ubotu> New bug: #152768 in menu (universe) "update-menus not run after install of menu package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152768
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-06
<mrooney> asac: still around?
<asac> mrooney: ?
<mrooney> asac: oh okay, I just had two questions
<asac> mrooney: dont ask to ask ;)
<asac> o ahead
<mrooney> do you want all bugs relating to atheros issues in Intrepid under your Master 0.7 regression
<mrooney> ...bug?
<asac> mrooney: depends
<asac> mrooney: cant say without knowing details
<asac> if its a regression then most likely
<mrooney> let me see if I can find it, while I ask what bugs go in network-manager vs network-manager-applet
<asac> mrooney: what is the second question?
<mrooney> that was it ^^
<mrooney> I am not quite sure when to put bugs in network-manager vs n-m-applet
<asac> mrooney: shouldnt be hard ... if its visualization or the applet crashes or when a feature isnt implemented in UI, but exists in daemon, its applet
<asac> mrooney: most likely its a matter of getting a feeling. so feel free to ask if you are unsure ,)
<asac> about specifics
<mrooney> asac: okay thanks.
<asac> no need to ping ... just ask. i will answer when i am around
<mrooney> asac: yes, that sounds smarter :)
<mrooney> asac: so basically for the master regression bug, any report that talks about an atheros/madwifi/orinco issue which was fine in Hardy, should go in the Master?
<asac> mrooney: most yes. if there are no reports from beta we might wanna ask if the issues still apply
<mrooney> asac: alright, thanks!
<asac> mrooney: i think the main focus of NM bug triage should be to go through all NEW reports and sort out issues per-chipset
<asac> and per encryption type ... e.g. WPA-EAP, WPA-PSK
<asac> mrooney: also 3G bugs would be nice to have somehow flagged
<mrooney> so, would my bug 267761 belong as a duplicate of that main bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267761 in linux "Wireless on Atheros 5213A drops often, is slow, and ath5k_pci consumes large amounts of CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267761
<asac> whats the bug of the master?
<mrooney> bug 259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<asac> mrooney: if they are against "linux" they dont need to be merged into the NM master
<asac> well ... would be ok too i think
<asac> mrooney: ok added linux as target for the master
<asac> so feel free to dupe it
<mrooney> asac: okay, doesn't that lose a lot of information that way? as in, a lot of the bugs will be fixed in different ways, right?
<mrooney> would a tag make more sense?
<asac> mrooney: maybe, but posting the duped bug id into the master would be ok too
<asac> and would reduce the need to communicate the tag to the appropriate people
<mrooney> asac: that is true, it is already linked there as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/259157/comments/3, though I don't see it on the side, hmm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged]
<dmoerner> if i'm the debian maintainer of a package and have uploaded a version  that has fixed a lp bug to sid, but it obviously won't get into intrepid now (it's not rc), what should i set the status on lp?
<greg-g> the bug report should be set to Triaged
<greg-g> you can file a sync request also, dmoerner
<greg-g> referencing the bug report as an issue the sync will fix
<dmoerner> thanks
<greg-g> dmoerner: no problem, and thanks for helping
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 278559 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Triaged package request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278559 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] openQRM Package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278559
<nhandler_> Done bucket529
<bucket529> nhandler_: Thanks
<nhandler_> No problem bucket529
<elmargol> bug #278029 is somehow assigned to the wrong package. and i can not change it :( can someone help please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278029 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Xserver crashes, scrambled terminals random lines and patterns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278029
<ara>  I remember you that today is a Ubuntu Testing Day
<ara>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20081006
<ara>  We will be focusing on upgrade testing
<ara>  If you are willing to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid (beta) this is the perfect timing to do it while helping to make Ubuntu better
<ara>  Please, join us at #ubuntu-testing!
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad!
<ivoks> anyone familliar with hal and stuff?
<highvoltage> howdy bug squashers
<highvoltage> I selected my loco team in my 5-a-day applet, but it doesn't seem to show on the stats page
<highvoltage> how do I make my loco team 5-a-dayable?
<kblin> hi folks
<thekorn> highvoltage, do you have a file called "team" in ~/.5-a-day-<your lp login>
<highvoltage> thekorn: yes I do
<highvoltage> thekorn: it contains the text "ubuntu-za" with no new line
<thekorn> highvoltage, what is the bzr status of this file?   cd ~/.5-a-day-*; bzr status
<thekorn> is it unknown?
<thekorn> your lplogin is jonathan right?
<highvoltage> thekorn: yep
<thekorn> hmm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jonathan/5-a-day-data/main/files does not show your team file
<kblin> I'm trying to compile the current 8.10 kernel on my 8.04 box to test if that fixes the errors as requested by bug #187145 but following the instructions on building the kernel the ubuntu way fails on the missing makedumpfile package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187145 in linux "[Hardy] KVM fails after upgrade" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187145
<kblin> how do I fix that on 8.04?
<thekorn> so this file does not seem to be versioned
<highvoltage> thekorn: ah, so I probably just need to bzr my 5-a-day files up again?
<highvoltage> I just assumed the applet would handle it
<highvoltage> thekorn: thanks for the pointer
<thekorn> highvoltage, yes the applet *should* handle it, but this seems to be broken in your case
<highvoltage> thekorn: ok, I'll check it out and file a bug against 5-a-day, if it is a 5-a-day bug
<thekorn> highvoltage, it is a bug in the 5-a-day applet, so 5-a-day is a good target
<highvoltage> thekorn: I did have an intermittent connection at the time. it might be that the applet just doesn't do enough checks to see whether the commit happened successfully
<thekorn> please subscribe me to the bug
<highvoltage> will do
<highvoltage> thekorn: do you have children by any chance?
<thekorn> no
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> pity, they would be real life children of thekorn :)
<thekorn> :)
<elmargol> Bug #278029 somehow I can not change the assigned package :( can someone help please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278029 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Xserver crashes, scrambled terminals random lines and patterns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278029
<thekorn> elmargol, this might be restricted to certain teams
<thekorn> elmargol, what do you think is the best target package for this bug
<elmargol> thekorn: nvidia-177-kernel-source maybe
<thekorn> elmargol, you mentioned in the bug that this bug could be a duplicate of bug 109643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109643 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "[nvidia-glx] [amd64] Frequent lock ups with white screen with black lines when using nvidia binary driver with CPU speed scaling/Cool 'n Quiet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109643
<thekorn> would marking as duplicate help?
<elmargol> thekorn: I'm not sure if this is a duplicate. I need someone who cares about closed source drivers :D
<ziroday> for 5-a-day what "counts" as a score?
<james_w> crimsun: hey, can I ask why you reassigned bug 106934 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106934 in ov51x-jpeg "[archive removal candidate] compiling the ov511 driver fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106934
<thekorn> elmargol, ok you managed to change the package, and I'm sure now the right people will get emailed about your issue
<thekorn> ziroday, it is roughly described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<ziroday> thekorn: will follow that then, thanks
<ivoks> anyone knows how to deal with hal? :)
<james_w> ivoks: I know enough to cause myself trouble
<james_w> ivoks: if you ask then I can give you a wrong answer posed as a correct one :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> james_w: i'm trying to fix toshiba hotkeys
<ivoks> james_w: i've created an fdi for bluetooth switch, but that doesn't work as expected :)
<james_w> hmm, I don't know enough about fdi files I'm afraid
<james_w> I'd suggest pitti or #hal
<ivoks> thanks
<ziroday> Is there a debugging procedure for shutdown issues?
<Mirv> is there anyone who could mark importance to bug 268674 or somehow otherwise put it on radar? the issue is critical for Finnish users.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268674 in language-pack-fi-base "[intrepid] Firefox Finnish localization non-existent in the package, other locales available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268674
<tjaalton> Mirv: will do
<tjaalton> ..done
<Mirv> tjaalton: thanks :)
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<afflux> morning
<afflux> someone's offering debugging for bug 249953 right now, but I don't have the time. If anyone would like to look at it, feel free...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249953 in language-pack-gnome-en-base "package language-pack-gnome-en-base 1:8.04+20080527 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249953
<mrooney> does anyone think bug 194894 should be milestoned for Intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194894 in firefox "Hardy's Firefox reports "version 1.9b3" in "about:"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194894
<hggdh> mrooney, same with abrowser on Intrepid...
<mrooney> it is pretty trivial but yet from a QA standpoint should say the correct version
<hggdh> there is an upstream bug on this... would we go and create our own patch?
<ara> if any one is interested in testing infrastructure, cr3 is giving now a session at #ubuntu-classroom
<chrisccoulson> ping greg-g
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: pong
<chrisccoulson> just seen your comment on bug 271895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271895 in f-spot "update f-spot to 0.5" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271895
<chrisccoulson> i'm having a go at it this evening. if it's successful, then i'll have a build in my PPA later for testing;)
<greg-g> yeah, I just wanted to make sure it was clear that major fixes were made between releases.
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: awesome!
<greg-g> I'll totally help test that
<chrisccoulson> there's quite a lot of patches to port and i don't know how well it will work
<chrisccoulson> some are fixed upstream
<greg-g> gotcha
<greg-g> I didn't know we had a bunch of patches in Ubuntu (I should have looked)
<greg-g> what types of things do our patches provide?
<greg-g> bug fixes only?
<chrisccoulson> some of them are bug fixes. there are also small extra features ttoo
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: cool, if I knew mono I would help out. Testing is all I can do for you.  Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i don't know mono at all actually. some of the bug fixes are in makefiles. for some of the others, it's fairly obvious whether the existing patch will work with the new source, and if not, it's not too difficult to see how the old patch fits in to the new source
<greg-g> right right
<lfaraone> Hey, did I put this in the right packjage? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/274995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in ubuntu "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<doko> which package to use for filing a report for the rescue mode on an alternate cd?
<mrooney> lfaraone: you didn't put it in a package, what do you mean?
<mrooney> but thanks for announcing that bug, I had that happen too, now I can subscribe :)
<bdmurray> doko: I think that is part of debian-installer
<doko> ok
<mrooney> bdmurray: any idea on lfaraone's bug 274995?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in ubuntu "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<bdmurray> doko: and if not colin will most likely reassign it to the right place
<bdmurray> mrooney: try without quiet and uspalsh to get more information, it might be a kernel bug
<lfaraone> mrooney: oh, I thought I put it to alsa-tools...
<lfaraone> mrooney: my browser must be borked, it said it POST'd it.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-07
<chrisccoulson> greg-g - i uploaded f-spot to my ppa
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: and of course I'm running amd64 :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've no idea why thats failed. it builds fine at home, and I'm running it ok
<chrisccoulson> i sent an e-mail to lp-users
<chrisccoulson> if you download the diff.gz, then you could probably build it locally
<greg-g> oh right, of course
<greg-g> I'll do that later, working on homework now
<chrisccoulson> no problem"!
<bdmurray> clearly ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<greg-g> hey now!
<greg-g> ;)
<chrisccoulson> wow, tracker's memory footprint has grown a bit in intrepid hasn't it?
<chrisccoulson> 128.6MB on my machine! i think it must be leaking
<mrooney> Is anyone following the fun in bug 276594?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276594 in ubuntu-wallpapers "New default Intrepid wallpaper is green" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276594
<mrooney> other than wgrant of course
<Hobbsee> green?
 * Hobbsee loads it
<mrooney> there is indeed green
<mrooney> and purple
<mrooney> but moreso it is just a lot of people complaining that they hate the background and wondering where their promised new theme is
<Hobbsee> mrooney: can you comment on the bug and say it's being changed, and perhaps change the title too?
<mrooney> Hobbsee: sure, so it is being changed? is there any useful link that I might reference
<LiquidRain> Hey guys, hope this is the right place. Bit of a wall of text inbound.
<LiquidRain>  I'm having vsync issues on movies (gxine, vlc, totem - with X11 or OpenGL output) with a Thinkpad X60s laptop with an Intel 945G regardless of input format.  Anyone have any help available for that? (searched google, forums, wiki, tried editing xorg.conf) I'm at wits end with this. :)
<Hobbsee> mrooney: kwwii said yesterday in #ubuntu-devel that it would be.  You could use the logs from that, if you liked.
<mrooney> Hobbsee: thanks!
<Hobbsee> mrooney: you're welcome!
<mrooney> LiquidRain: hmm, I can think of anything I would do other than google "ubuntu vsync", which you surely have done
<LiquidRain> yeah I've tried example xorg.confs that others have posted.
<LiquidRain> nothing seems to be getting vsync which is terribly frustrating.  I know this is a really bad graphics processor, but.. :/
<mrooney> LiquidRain: Have you filed a bug? That might help get the right people to notice
<mrooney> also there might be a channel for video type stuff
<LiquidRain> I'd like somebody to help me narrow it down before I file a bug. (I dislike filing bugs unless there's a clear cause and test case)
<mrooney> LiquidRain: there are many unlike you in that regard :)
<mrooney> and we are pretty good at sorting bugs out, but hopefully someone here can point out at least what package it would be
<Hobbsee> LiquidRain: so it's only movie players?
<Hobbsee> LiquidRain: and does it happen on both the gstreamer engine and the xine engine?
<LiquidRain> It's everything, actually.  Gens (Genesis emulator) and Compiz also tear.
<Hobbsee> ah
 * Hobbsee guesses filing against xorg, then.
<Hobbsee> they'll be able to give you a list of what they want - although i think there's a wiki page on taht
<LiquidRain> and trying to disable glx to see if I can just get it working with DRI is not working - something is overriding my xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure how much xorg.conf gets used anymore :-S
<LiquidRain> barely, it seems.  not that I'm complaining about that, as long as I know where else things get configured from.
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure.  ask in #ubuntu-x in a few hours - they're the X overlords.
<LiquidRain> hmm that'll have to be tomorrow then.  OK.  Thanks.
<mrooney> Does anyone know if Compiz 0.7.8 is planned to make it into Intrepid?
<Hobbsee> but i would file the bug with the stuff you have so far, so they can use it as a reference point, and mention it when you talk to them.
<Hobbsee> mrooney: no idea.  unlikely, i guess, as mvo's on leave.  is there a bug about it?
<Hobbsee> ahh, people have already reported the bugs i keep seeing.
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-ui/+bug/231507 is kinda annoying.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231507 in xine-ui "Xine-UI defaults to sound volume to 0% in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrooney> Hobbsee: not that I know of, just wondering
<mrooney> mvo never responds to any of my emails :[
<mrooney> well, he did once.
<Hobbsee> hmm.  no bug.  wonder if he even knows yet.
<mrooney> Hobbsee: well I found out from his blog http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2008/09/24/compizcompiz-fusion-078-availale/ :)
<Hobbsee> mrooney: oh :)  i've not looked at planet
<mrooney> Hobbsee: is there a better title you would prefer for bug 276594?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276594 in ubuntu-wallpapers "New default Intrepid wallpaper is green" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276594
<mrooney> I've added an explanatory comment and the status seems good, but you mentioned a new title and I am not sure what might be better
<Hobbsee> mrooney: not sure.  Something people would actually read.  [In Progress] at the front of it or something.
<Hobbsee> mrooney: or say
<mrooney> there I updated the title and added an update in the description, that should be good I think!
<Hobbsee> mrooney: edited :)
<Hobbsee> hm, i think we got it at the same time
<Hobbsee> i just thought of saying it was temporary
<mrooney> I better not even give it an importance
 * Hobbsee shrugs
<mrooney> anything short of Critical will cause backlash
<Hobbsee> it'd probably get a critical one
<mrooney> haha
<Hobbsee> that's what i was thinking
<Hobbsee> you could mark it low, just to piss people off :P
<mrooney> Wishlist :)
<mrooney> deferred for Jaunty+1
<Hobbsee> that too!
<mrooney> WontFix
<Hobbsee> haha, yes :)
<mrooney> and that's why BugControl requires applications :)
<persia> If there's not already, it  may be worth filing a bug against malone : it seems like a UI failure to have to put the bug status duplicate in the title.
<mrooney> persia: do you mean it should be more obvious on Launchpad?
<persia> mrooney, Indeed : if there's a need to add it to the title, then it ought to be shown differently : as soon as that bug gets closed, the title will be wrong.
<mrooney> but someone like myself will change the title
<mrooney> persia: I think it is just a tiny case of bugs where you have upset, impatient users who aren't going to read much, and we just want to head it off as much as possible
<persia> mrooney, I guess.  Still seems like a UI failure.  Just because most bugs aren't noisy enough that people complain about the UI issue doesn't mean it's not there.
 * persia has the same issue with adding [Needs Packaging] to the title, but knows there is a bug filed about having greater visibility of tags, and so is waiting for implementation, rather than complaining about that one.
<SteckelBud> Anyone out there having issues with udev on Vmware infrastructure?  Can't call it a "bug" yet, but have issues with udev taking 100% of partition when using a sudo cp command...just curious.
<SteckelBud> Running hardy btw
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day is now! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081007 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<thekorn> hi all,
<thekorn> ogasawara, hi, one question about todays hug day (when you are arround again):
<thekorn> on the incomplete list there are some bug which have open tasks for linux-source-2.6.*
<thekorn> they are not 'incomplete' but 'confirmed'
<thekorn> how should we handle this bugs?
<thekorn> e.g. bug 71772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 71772 in linux-source-2.6.20 "/proc/cpuinfo reports wrong frequeny for AMD Athlon XP 3000+" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71772
<thekorn> especially: what to do about this tasks
<ogasawara> thekorn: hi, re bug 71772 I'd close the linux-source-2.6.20 task as Won't Fix as it's not SRU worthy.  And even if it were a candidate for SRU it needs to be resolved in the actively developer kernel before a fix can be backported.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 71772 in linux-source-2.6.20 "/proc/cpuinfo reports wrong frequeny for AMD Athlon XP 3000+" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71772
<ogasawara> thekorn: and since there has been no feedback regarding the actively developed kernel, it's not likely to be resolved for 2.6.20
<ogasawara> thekorn: I went ahead and posted a comment and closed the 2.6.20 task
<thekorn> ogasawara, ok, super
<thekorn> thanks
<thekorn> dholbach, hi, when you have a minute, can you please update lp:five-a-day it is on version 0.55 where the package has version 0.56
<dholbach> thekorn: sorry, sorry, sorry
<dholbach> thekorn: will do in a sec
<thekorn> no problemo
 * popey hopes that someone else has two batteries on their laptop to confirm bug 279552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279552 in gnome-power-manager "[intrepid] gpm crashes when two batteries attached, and not on mains" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279552
<popey> or if someone can suggest more detail i could provide for that bug..
<persia> popey, Can you get a stacktrace?  crashes are always easier to debug with a stacktrace.
<popey> what? strace gnome-power-manager?
<james_w> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<popey> ok, wilco
<james_w> using gdb, after installing dbgsym packages
<james_w> popey: also "gnome-power-manager --no-daemon --verbose" output would be great
<james_w> gnome-power-manager --verbose --no-daemon 2>&1 | tee gpm.debug.log.txt
<popey> heh, doing a dist-upgrade, i looked over at my laptop and the icon for gpm has changed
<james_w> and attach gpm.debug.log.txt to the bug report
<popey> do you want one with it crashing and one without or just a crashy one?
<james_w> just a crashy one should be fine
<james_w> the stacktrace will perhaps be more useful though, just harder to get
<popey> bah, it's not crashing now
<popey> hmm, it crashes if i dont specify --no-daemon
<popey> ah no, it is the --verbose
<james_w> --verbose means that it doesn't crash?
<popey> yes
<james_w> weird
<james_w> have you installed the dbgsym packages?
<popey> not yet, doing that next
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> give me a shout when you've got them, I think you'll need to pass gpm arguments inside gdb to get a helpful trace
<popey> ok
<james_w> no upstream reports jump out for "two batteries" or "multiple batteries"
<popey> amusingly about a year ago i offered hughsie a  laptop with two batteries for just this kind of situation :)
<james_w> heh :-)
<popey> james_w: the debugsyms for gpm aren't the same version of gpm, does that matter?
<popey> gpm is 2.24.0-0ubuntu3, debugsym is 2.22.1-1ubuntu4.1
<RAOF> popey: That matters very much; I'm surprised that you can even install that.
<popey> RAOF: what makes you think i installed it? :)
<popey> I just looked at the versions with apt-cache show, before installing
<james_w> popey: did you add the Intrepid ddebs repo?
<james_w> I see 2.24.0-0ubuntu3
<popey> oops
<popey> ok james_w going through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace i get to step 4, and when i do "backtrace full" it says "No stack" is that good or bad?
<persia> That's unfortunate, as it means there's nothing available to trace :(
<james_w> popey: did you do "gdb gnome-power-manager"
<popey> yes
<james_w> ok, quit back out, and do that again
<popey> with > and tee etc
<popey> ok, at (gdb)
<james_w> then when you get the prompt do the pagination thing, but before running it, do "set args --no-daemon"
<popey> ok
<popey> then run?
<james_w> yup
<james_w> hopefully you'll get a stack this time
<popey> yeah, lots of "stuff"
<popey> ok, attached it to bug 279552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279552 in gnome-power-manager "[intrepid] gpm crashes when two batteries attached, and not on mains" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279552
<popey> thanks for the help james_w - it's appreciated, beer++ at the release party :)
<james_w> woo! :-)
<james_w> I owe you a few, so we may end up quite drunk
<popey> i dont see how you could possibly owe me beer! :)
<popey> but I accept
<popey> :)
<james_w> I'm a big fan of the podcast
<popey> :)
<james_w> and you helped me a lot with screencasts
<popey> cool
<popey> beer it is then
<steve555> Hi everyone!
<steve555> I've read in one of my e-mails that #ubuntu-bug is talking about the kernel.
<james_w> popey: you think it's becuase you've got two batteries because it only happens on that machine, or because it works if you pull one out?
<popey> it works with only one battery
<popey> interestingly..
<popey> it's specific to one battery
<popey> i.e. if i pull out the internal battery and leave the "slice" one attached, it crashes
<popey> if i pull out the slice battery and leave the internal one, it doesnt crash
<popey> (both batteries are new as of a month or so ago, and both work perfectly as batteries go)
<james_w> interesting
<james_w> the stacktrace is a bit confusing
<james_w> and the fact that --verbose fixes it even more so
<james_w> and the code :-)
<popey> interestingly if gpm is already running with the ac on, and i yank it, gpm doesnt crash
<james_w> the stacktrace suggests that it crashes while adding the "primary" battery
<james_w> popey: how familiar are you with hal?
<popey> i am aware of it
<popey> "familiar" is pushing it
<james_w> ah, the wiki page helpfully gives the exact command
<james_w> hal-find-by-capability --capability "battery" | xargs -n 1 hal-device
<james_w> could you add that to the report please?
<popey> added
<james_w> thanks
<popey> i always thought acpi etc started counting at zero
<popey> not one
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> do you know which is which?
<popey> g71c0006k210 is http://www.hexparts.com/Toshiba-Satellite-R20-R25-Portege-M400-M405-Tecra-M7-Series-Expansion-Battery_p_2-259.html
<james_w> there's info.product and battery.serial keys
<popey> which is the external one
<james_w> that's the crashy one?
<popey> so BAT1 is internal, BAt2 is extrnal
<james_w> cool
<popey> wonder if they aren't using bat0 because i have yanked/reinstalled them both over the last hour or so
<james_w> --verbose output would be pretty useful, could you try again?
<popey> sure, just popping out to lunch
<popey> brb
<james_w> no problem
<popey> nope, --verbose, it runs fine
<james_w> damn, could you provide the output please?
<popey> it's just two lines
<popey> did you want it with --no-daemon too?
<james_w> ah, yes please
<james_w> killall gnome-power-manager first if you have one running
<popey> ok
<popey> done
<popey> killed it after ~10 seconds
<james_w> that should be plenty, thanks
<james_w> ** (gnome-power-manager:9532): CRITICAL **: gpm_cell_array_charge_low_cb: assertion `engine != NULL' failed
<james_w> that may be relevant
<popey> certainly _looks_ interesting :)
<james_w> which one is likely to be "percent 3.4"
<james_w> i.e. almost discharged
<popey> thats the external one
<james_w> good
<james_w> at least that makes sense
<afflux> morning
<thekorn> hi afflux
<afflux> bdmurray: I just read the mail you sent me. The changes to the script all look good, I'll look at the TODOs now.
<afflux> bdmurray: just one thing.. is ~/.lpcookie.txt created by some other tool?
<afflux> hi thekorn ;)
<afflux> oh my god.
<afflux> someone responded to every single mail of a "mass duplicate moving" with "understood"....
<Pici> ouch.
<hggdh> afflux, a mass 'understood'?
<afflux> yup
<hggdh> cool
<afflux> not really ;)
<afflux> bdmurray: you got a new mail ;)
<niadh> I've got a bug I marked as lightgreen on the wiki for today
<niadh> but not sure if it should be left as is or wont fix
<niadh> bug 74179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 74179 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Ubuntu kernel doesn't support >=4GB memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74179
<niadh> in fact, I CAN'T set won't fix
<afflux> niadh: do you mean the .22 task?
<niadh> For that and another bug, I don't have the privelage to set status to 'wishlist' or 'won't fix'
<afflux> niadh: .22 is gutsy, isn't it? IIRC linux-source-2.6.22 is still a valid target
<niadh> I'm just following through what the wiki page tells me to mark the bugs as...
<afflux> which one?
<niadh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081007#preview the bug in particular is one of the 200 incomplete bugs
<afflux> uh? wontfix for expired bugs?
<afflux> hm, I'm not sure whether this is correect or a mistake
<joumetal> bug 184547 is fixed in debian :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184547 in xulrunner "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV while resizing fonts with Ctrl+MouseWheel" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184547
<niadh> I need a bit of help with this bug 72775, looks fixed, just not sure how to procede with it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 72775 in linux-source-2.6.17 "laptop fans doesn't work sometimes" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72775
<thekorn> niadh, let me check the bug
<niadh> kk
<thekorn> niadh, I would close the  linux (ubuntu)  task as fix relaesed based on the feedback in comment #39
<thekorn> and ask to file a new bug if it is still a problem
<niadh> fix commited or released?
<thekorn> released
<niadh> thekorn: Is it just you and me working through those incomplete bugs?
<thekorn> niadh, right now, but I think people will start working on this list soonish
<niadh> thekorn: fair enough, just didn't appear to be many working on it is all.
<niadh> thekorn: What should I set bug status to be if I can't use 'wont fix'?
<thekorn> niadh, unfortunatly won't fix is a restricted status,
<thekorn> niadh, and in my opionion there is not alternative status for the ones in the "incomplete" list on the hugday wiki page
<niadh> Ah, right, there's really not much I can do in the incomplete list then
<thekorn> niadh, right, sorry, but maybe working on the other list is intresting too
<niadh> Oh it's interesting, but my issue is understanding it all ;)
<thekorn> niadh, just aks your questions here
<niadh> Same with triaged, right, I can't set that either?
<hggdh> niadh, these are restricted status. You need to be a member of bug-control to set them
<hggdh> but you can ask here, and we will do it for you
<niadh> Right, so that leaves me with Testing bugs I can work on today
<hggdh> niadh, if you think a bug deserves to be traiged, just ask
<hggdh> s/traiged/triaged/
<niadh> hggdh: Be easier if I work on the incomplete bugs, since I have the privs and knowledge to do that ;)
<hggdh> niadh, we are glad you are helping out. But... the offer stands ;-)
<niadh> hggdh: Well there were a couple of bugs I added the appropriote comments to, but obviously couldn't set the status on
<niadh> hggdh: I'll point you at those bugs and you can decided
<hggdh> give us the bug numbers. write them as bug xxxxxx or bug #xxxxx
<hggdh> and ubottu will happily provide us with a link
<joumetal> What is right status to bug 27253? though it is not in list.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27253 in lynx "Lynx cannot access www.google.com (400 error)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27253
<hggdh> also -- you *can* promote to 'confirmed'.
<joumetal> sorry wrong number
<joumetal> bug 272537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272537 in linux "cooling fan wont turn on " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272537
<niadh> Not sure what to do with this bug, it's part of the testing bugs, that are flagged to be marked as incomplete, but it appears to be complete and fixed.
<niadh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261376 in linux "gnome crashes after last update of kernel 2.6.24-21" [Undecided,Fix released]
<joumetal> it is probably due to ubuntu kernel configuration change. incomplete is not right anymore.
<hggdh> joumetal, I would say confirmed
<hggdh> joumetal, wasn't there a package for toshiba laptops?
<hggdh> niadh, looking at it
<niadh> hggdh: this is one of the bugs I can't change the status of 20977
<hggdh> bug 20977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 20977 in linux "usplash blinking on 1280x800 notebook lcd display" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20977
<hggdh> niadh, what is the issue with 261376?
<niadh> hggdh: It's marked to be flagged as incomplete, but it appears to have been fixed, do I just turn it green on the hug day wiki and leave the bug as is?
<hggdh> niadh, yes
<niadh> ok
<joumetal> hggdh: toshiba-acpi is not compiled as module anymore. replacement is tlsup in ubuntu supplied third party device drivers if I understand correctly.
<hggdh> niadh, bug 20977 already has an assignee -- no need to touch it (although the assignee should have changed it to "in progress"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 20977 in linux "usplash blinking on 1280x800 notebook lcd display" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20977
<nullack> seb128 Im testing bug 261596 - xchat is working fine now. Ill leave the bug open for the other bloke with the issue but for me its fixed, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261596 in enchant "libenchant_myspell.so Causes Some Apps To Not Start" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261596
<hggdh> joumetal, thanks -- I remembered something about it, but not much
<niadh> hggdh: I'm leaving 20977 as is, that was just the one I was looking at that I couldn't change the status of.
<seb128> nullack: thanks for testing, the enchant bug is closed, you probably still have the dictionnary issue though
<nullack> seb128 Anytime mate I like testing :) Also on bug 260765 I understand your position.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260765 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "DVD playback does not work anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260765
<nullack> I currently dont know how to compile resindvd but I will learn and test the svn version
<nullack> IMHO DVD playback is a core user feature so Ill work on it
<nullack> Unless anyone knows of a deb for svn resindvd
<seb128> nullack: right, it's not high priority on my list because dvd playing is crappy in gstreamer anyway and most dvd will not play due to dvdcss anyway
<nullack> seb128 theres a nice script that brings done the decrypter from medubuntu which solves that for users so resindvd problems is the only real barrier left from having a great experience now
<seb128> what is resin?
<seb128> there was still dvdmenus code in gstreamer previous time I tried
<niadh> I have a duplicate bug, apparently, should I just mark it as invalid?
<nullack> seb128 I understand that resindvd is the dvd menu code that is providing the current dvd menu support in gstreamer
<seb128> niadh: mark it as duplicate of the other one
<seb128> nullack: there is no dvdmenu in gstreamer, or that's very new
<niadh> wait, no, it's not a dup
<nullack> seb128 Its there, I just tested it :)
<seb128> nullack: and if there is one I'm not sure totem is using it
<nullack> seb128 Im on a defayult build and it is using it
<joumetal> seb128: Does bug 184547 need some more info? It's fixed in Debian.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184547 in xulrunner "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV while resizing fonts with Ctrl+MouseWheel" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184547
<seb128> joumetal: no, just too much to do, I'll upload the patch to intrepid later
<nullack> seb128 I have to go offline but I will continue the tests with DVD menus, theres three bugs Ive found so far. And I'll do a svn compile of resindvd to see how that effects the tests
<nullack> Thanks, bbl
<niadh> got a bug marked as invalid, what should i do with it?
<persia> niadh, Which bug?
<niadh> bug 254995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254995 in linux "test bug, please ignore" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254995
<persia> niadh, That's a test bug.  Just ignore it :)
<niadh> Am going through the hug day wiki checking off the new bugs to be marked as invalid under Testing bugs, new.
<persia> And that came up in the search?  Amusing.  Yeah, that's not a real bug.
<MTecknology> Hey, my battery is going to die soon so not much discussion but - Would it be possible to go through all bugs prior to say 8.04 and flag them incomplete, invalid, or fix released? Something? I was just thinking that in almost all cases, the users that reported the bugs in these versions have probably since stopped using these versions and the version they're using has probably solved these issues...
<persia> MTecknology, It's a matter of investigating each one.  Personally, I've a few bugs that *still* affect me since warty, and I'd be exceedingly annoyed if someone tried to close them without some attempts at verification and discussion.
<MTecknology> what about a pass to ask the reporter and anybody subscribed if it's still an issue?
<MTecknology> then a pass w/ my previous though
<persia> MTecknology, That's loosely done on an ongoing basis.  The general guideline is to only make noise on a bug once a release unless there is discussion : if it's still present, and unsolved, and verifiable, then it waits.
<persia> Linking upstream can be a big help there, especially for the sorts of bugs that remain unsolved for very long periods of time.
<MTecknology> It might not be an idea that can work out, but I was looking over some statistics for bugs that are in the wild and when looking at the "ubuntu" bugs it looks like there's a lot out there, but when looking at 8.04 and 8.10 specifically, it's pretty impressive as far as fixed bugs goes
<MTecknology> How can I go through and take care of those if I set a large chunk of time aside? Take a 7.04 bug, add it to 8.10 and mark them both incomplete?
<MTecknology> and if they sit there for a long time, mark them invalid or fix released?
<MTecknology> I wouldn't do anything unless I'm sure I can help, and more than likely not until december
<persia> MTecknology, Generally, bugs shouldn't be targetted against specific releases unless either 1) it's part of a release update or security update, 2) it's being considered release critical for a given release, or 3) there's some reason it needs to be fixed in that release as distinct from just being fixed.
<MTecknology> persia: I meant the ones that were already targetted at 7.04 and such
<persia> For the vast majority of bugs, the correct task state is only that they should be fixed, and they are then fixed at some point, without deep concern for release tracking.  This is even true for the majority of bugs that are specifically opened and closed during a specific development cycle, and known to both affect that cycle and to be closed in that cycle.
<persia> No, please don't do that.  If something has open tasks in e.g. 7.10 and 8.04, then it's probably considered a candidate for a stable release update or a security fix, and changing that would be both bad and wrong.
<persia> Often these sorts of bugs *are* fixed in newer releases, but they still need to be considered for the older releases, and either fixed or a determination made that they should not be fixed in that release.
<MTecknology> persia: I'm lost... I was looking at the stats I was building up.... Why is there 44% of "new bugs here... If you look in all versions, there's no reason for that many
<MTecknology> as far as each release goes, most of them are fixed
<MTecknology> I looked at things and I realized exactly what you're talking about
<persia> MTecknology, Remember, the vast majority of bugs are not tracked against a release.
<MTecknology> DOH!
 * MTecknology facepalms
<MTecknology> thanks for the lesson :)
<persia> Generally, release tracking is only used when it's important to distinguish the work done for the same bug in two (or more) separate releases.  While there are exceptions, we don't usually engage in the level of detail of project management that makes it worthwhile to check : if it's October 2008, we're working on 8.10.  If it's November, we're working on 9.04.
<persia> The primary exceptions are stable release updates and security updates, which, for perhaps obvious reasons, the usual answer of "have you tried this in the latest release" is not the best way to manage the bug :)
<MTecknology> ya, I need to learn about the best way to manage bugs and try to help out. I've tried to help out and been able to close a decent share of bugs, but I'm not doing them the best as I could
<MTecknology> battery's about gone - ty for helping me figure out a few things - You helped me notice a lot more than you actually said. ;)
<bdmurray> seb128: wrt bug 260765 what should be happening?  Should dvd menus show up or should the main title just start playing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260765 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "DVD playback does not work anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260765
<seb128> totem-gstreamer has no dvdmenu in current stable version, I didn't follow svn work but until now it's supposed to play the movie only
<seb128> that might change using the svn version
<seb128> not sure what is the issue in intrepid and it's new though
<bdmurray> If I right click on a DVD and choose open with movieplayer it starts with the movie only, if I launch totem them try to open the dvd I get an error message about the playlists
<seb128> that seems similar to what I recall having when trying on hardy
<seb128> there was no error about the playlist but it was starting the movie when the dvd is detected and the menu item was not working correctly
<seb128> basically dvd playing is something which doesn't work correctly in totem gstreamer
<Yoghurt> Hey people... What does it mean if a bug is Triaged?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status has the answer
<Yoghurt> But if i have the same problems with the same drivers etc. is that enough to set the status to Confirmed?
<bdmurray> Yoghurt: yes, it probably is
<Yoghurt> Oh.... great...another Dane
<Yoghurt> okay, thank you bdmurray
<greg-g> Yoghurt: but if it is already set to Triaged then you dont' want to set it to confirmed.  Just making sure; I may have misunderstood you.
<Yoghurt> oooh.... maybe I have misunderstood something..
<greg-g> what is the bug number?
<Yoghurt> greg-g: 248881
<greg-g> bug 248881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248881 in linux "realtek audio ac'97 drivers makes sounds come out garbled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248881
<greg-g> yeah, it is alredy set to Triaged, so you don't want to set it to Confirmed
<Yoghurt> okay.... thanks :)
<greg-g> Confirmed _merely_ means that you can reproduced.
<greg-g> Triaged is there is information to start working on a fix for it, ie: a better state for the bug to be in :)
<greg-g> Yoghurt: you are very welcome, thanks for being involved
<chrisccoulson> whilst everyone here is busy triaging kernel bugs, i have a question.
<chrisccoulson> i've come across a report from a user who's keyboard and mouse doesn't work in Xorg.
<chrisccoulson> It turns out that ehy have no /dev/input/event* device nodes
<chrisccoulson> so you think that is a kernel bug?
<chrisccoulson> do you think, even ***
<tobi_> should bugs that concern components that have their very own bug tracker be file in both with linking each other, or should they be file in the upstream tracker only?
<RAOF> tobi_: First in the Ubuntu tracker.  If you're sure it's an upstream problem, also file an upstream bug and link it.
<tobi_> ok thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-08
<LiquidRain> hello - I have a bug with the Intrepid beta regarding my Intel video driver not changing refresh rates.  I think I read there's another channel for video related bugs.
<LiquidRain> (since Intrepid uses HAL for Xorg configuration right now, tweaking my xorg.conf is not working, and trying to find out where to disable HAL seems impossible)
<LiquidRain> might be a general Ubuntu bug, actually...
<unfo> hi all.  I am writing a bug report.  When you are running Linux in console mode, and press PrintScreen by accident, it sends SIGQUIT, so the current app dumps core and quits unless it traps SIGQUIT.  But vim, nvi, and nano all trap SIGQUIT so are not affected.  What are some other console-mode apps in which users might do 2 hours of work then lose it all by a SIGQUIT?  I want to find a good example for my bug re
<unfo> was that last post truncated before "report."?
<LiquidRain> we got "bug re"
<LiquidRain> close enough
<unfo> LiquidRain: :)
<LiquidRain> maybe an SQL command line?
<unfo> LiquidRain: could a sql cmd really take 2 hours to write?  also, wouldn't it remain onscreen in scrollback?
<LiquidRain> mabe not 2 hours, but if you're in a transaction that you're working on you (could) lose some work
<LiquidRain> it's far-fetched
<LiquidRain> I guess I can't think of much :)
<unfo> LiquidRain: the ideal would be a text editor that doesn't save auto-recovery data, and doesn't trap SIGQUIT.  maybe none exists.
<unfo> well, NLED by my former dean probably counts
<unfo> maybe some small emacs clones in apt too.  /me goes to try a bunch
<r_logan> is anyone home
<unfo> r_logan: please tell me: how many people are in this channel?
<unfo> :)
<unfo> r_logan: it is likely someone will answer your question.
<r_logan> from what i can see quite a few ppl here,
<rockstar> unfo, I think the question he asked has still not been answered.
<rockstar> r_logan, yes
<rockstar> unfo, now it has been.  :)
<unfo> rockstar: true.
<unfo> r_logan: i am home, in my basement.
<r_logan> what i am wondering is how can someone try and help bug fixing with no recent programming skills
<r_logan> as i would like to contribute in some way
<rockstar> r_logan, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<unfo> r_logan: how good are your linux skills?
<r_logan> have been there but not 100% sure where to start, skill wise ok generally but really want to learn more and help out
<unfo> r_logan: please be more detailed than "ok" :)  For example, here is a summary of my skills:
 * unfo scratches his head
<unfo> r_logan: Myself, I know how to build simple .deb packages, how to use the coreutils including head tail xargs find grep, a little Perl, a little shell, a little PHP
<r_logan> i guess i can get myself around getting my 3 machines running , so a bit more than basic but no geek on things as yet, in the past used to do a lot of 68k assembler but that was years,
<unfo> r_logan: how about your linux-related skills?
<r_logan> i am not beginner but not in your league, would like to get into packaging and back in coding again. linux wise i am more than beginner but no expert
<r_logan> i know some command line but certainly need more knowledge
<unfo> r_logan: there are many ways to help out with Ubuntu, and with open source software in general.  You should find out what is the best way for you to help (best use of your current existing skills), then help out in that way.  It may be contributing with bugs, or it may be something else.  It depends on you.
<unfo> r_logan:  maybe we can help you figure out what's the best way for you to help.  Want that?
<r_logan> yeah that would be great, thanx
<unfo> r_logan: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu and tell us: what items look like good matches for your skills?
<unfo> what do you think you can do, and do well?
<unfo> r_logan: also: have you contributed any volunteer effort to Ubuntu or any open source software before?  For example, if you have written a manpage, tell us a weblink to the manpage.  When you did the volunteer effort, what did people think of the results?  Were they happy?
<unfo> r_logan: also, what is your day job?  What things do you do outside of computers?  Could any be useful to Ubuntu?
<r_logan> having a look at the webpage at the moment, i haven't contributed to any software for ages, last time was when i was writing antiviral stuff back in the amiga days, been away for a long time, haven't done docs since then either
<r_logan> my trades are electrical engineering and horticulture, day job is now stay at home dad, but previously worked for comms company/isp and horticultral industry
<unfo> r_logan: electrical engineering.  Hmmm.  Could you help out with hardware-related things like making Rockbox (www.rockbox.org) work with MP3 players it doesn't yet support?  (I don't know if that needs programming knowledge though.  It might.)
<r_logan> from the webpage , i certianly do h/w testing with my own equip now as I d/l all new versions as they come out as alpha, beta etc and check on my hardware and send test results back, try out any new app that i like the look of, also have laptop so could add to that area
<r_logan> mmmm not sure about rockbox, can't say i have seen it, just brought up webpage, mmm might have to get mp3 player to check it out, but wonder how that would function with mediagate mg350
<r_logan> i really appreciate your time
<r_logan> have bookmarked rockbox so will cert have a look at that
<r_logan> certainly could help beginners with getting up and running, have given a few ppl help via the forums, should get back to doing that
<unfo> r_logan: glad to help.
<r_logan> thanx unfo for your thoughts, will try and keep an eye on the bug side of things as my skill levels get up, really would like to help there in someway
<unfo> r_logan: why are you so focused on the bug side?  If you want technical, if you can program, try contributing to a game you like.
<unfo> r_logan: frozen-bubble is written in Perl, an easier language than C / C++
<unfo> r_logan: there are dozens of games written in easier languages than c / c++
<r_logan> i have done programming in c/c+ years ago and didn't find it that difficult, was looking at learning perl though
<r_logan> i think bugs is an area where it helps everyone and i feel it would be a good challenge as well
<greg-g> r_logan: not sure if this was said before or not, but the #ubuntu-devel channel might be a great resource for help in fixing programming bugs.
<r_logan> ok will check that out as well
<unfo> r_logan: if you can code, don't triage bugs.  fix them.  I suggest you start with games, it's less bad if you make a mistake.
<greg-g> this channel is mostly people who help triage bugs while -devel is more the people who do the actual fixing (that is a very broad generalization)
<greg-g> I would have to say: start on what interests you, otherwise the fun and desire to continue won't be there
<r_logan> ok, the only prob is that i haven';t programmed since early mid 90's, so feeling rather rusty
<greg-g> don't worry about it
<greg-g> you get the source, do some edits, compile, if it doesn't work, try again.
<greg-g> you won't be hurting anyone else
<unfo> greg-g: fair.
<greg-g> plus, usually just by necessity, you start with smaller patches (like 1-5 liners) that aren't difficult and help you learn how the code works
<unfo> by "mistake" I meant sending a patch which introduces new bugs :)
<greg-g> then you move on and do bigger and better things as you learn an applications code better
<r_logan> yeah can agree with the enjoyment factor, yeah the game options could be a possibility and i am worried with being rusty about causing issues for others, yeah knew what you meant
<r_logan> true if it is 1-5 liners
<LiquidRain> if trying to help to fix bugs by programming is causing an issue for others
<LiquidRain> the issue is with the others
<greg-g> either way, r_logan, it is awesome you want to help with development, thanks!
<LiquidRain> If you were trying to help me fix bugs on a program I wrote, I'd be more than happy to teach you the ropes
<r_logan> thats no probs at all you have all be great
<LiquidRain> don't think too little of yourself, I'm sure whoever you help will be happy to have somebody eager.
 * LiquidRain salutes
<LiquidRain> I'm off, later
<r_logan> sorry guys just had to show my son (6yrs) how to get to the wormux site
<r_logan> cheers liquidrain
<greg-g> r_logan: if you have any questions in the future, don't hesitate to ask in either here or #ubuntu-devel
<greg-g> but now, I too must be off. take care
<r_logan> thanks greg-g,
<r_logan> thanks unfo for your thoughts, might check out the games side of things, would be nice to help on something close to home in Australia though
<r_logan> cheers gotta head
<unfo> rock star: now filed.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-data/+bug/279973 ("PrintScreen key causes many apps to suddenly die if you are running in Linux text mode").  I chose aptitude and lynx as my examples.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279973 in console-data "PrintScreen key causes many apps to suddenly die if you are running in Linux text mode" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> unfo: confirmed
<greg-g> that is a weird issue
<unfo> greg-g: thanks for marking confirmed.  it's a usability problem nobody has bothered to fix.  back in the year 2000 someone recommended "if you don't like it, just edit your keymaps to fix the definition".  lol
<unfo> greg-g: i think it should have higher priority than Normal, since it *is* a dataloss bug, even though not such a common one.
<maco> amusing bug: bug 279623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279623 in firefox-3.0 "Crap" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279623
<maco> 279? oh jeez we're coming up on 280,000
<greg-g> unfo: good point on data loss
<unfo> also, it doesn't let you lose data in all apps, only in non-texteditors.  All texteditors seem to trap SIGQUIT, even the obscure ones like e3 and pfe.
<greg-g> unfo: interesting
<unfo> though I bet NLED, the editor written by the dean of my former cs dept. and that all the cs students at my school used, might not trap SIGQUIT.
<greg-g> maco: do you want to close that one or me? :)
<unfo> s/ all/ most
<maco> greg-g: its currently marked invalid, isnt it? i got bug mail saying it had been...
<maco> doh its open again...ok
<greg-g> heh
<unfo> did i reopen it by accident with my 2 comments?
<maco> argh, what do i do when someone files a bug, it is marked won't fix because it's a design decision, they argue some more in that bug then invalidate it themselves, then file the same darned bug again
<maco> ?
<maco> bug 277407 & bug 279939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277407 in fast-user-switch-applet "user account switcher panel item is placed after the time by default" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279939 in fast-user-switch-applet "numerous problems with new placement of fast-user-switch-applet in intrepid (dup-of: 277407)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279939
<greg-g> maco: if they filed the same bug again, then mark it a duplicate?
<maco> i did, but this is annoying
<unfo> ban them from bugzilla :)
<unfo> s/bugzilla/launchpad
 * unfo vaguely wonders if such a thing is even possible
<maco> or at least from filing fusa bugs
<lifeless> just leave the bug
<lifeless> let them farm it in their own little world
<unfo> I've never used 8.10 but I do think it'd be weird not to have the time be in the far corner of the screen.  In every other distro I've used, the time is in the far corner.  That said, I'm not the maintainer and I am grateful that I am not.  :)
<unfo> maintainers do very important work.
<mrooney> anyone know who might be able to give more insight into bug 235600?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235600 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "Certain windows cannot be dragged across workspaces in Expo view." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235600
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day is 9 Oct | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<thekorn> does anybody know the id of the masterbug of the "white screen of death"-issue with ati cards?
 * thekorn has no luck finding it, but is sure there is one
<Hobbsee> thekorn: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/159594 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159594 in compiz "Crash to white screen of death (possibly Firefox?)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Hobbsee> hm, perhaps not.
<thekorn> I'm sure there is one with tons of duplicates
<Hobbsee> there probably is.
<thekorn> all bugs I found matching this creteria are about nv cards
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=ati+white&orderby=-number_of_duplicates&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_
<Hobbsee> package=
<Hobbsee> thekorn: doesn't look like anything with tons of dupes that i can find, but there are a few there.
<Hobbsee> unless it's been marked as fixed, ro something
<thekorn> Hobbsee: ok, thanks, will have a closer look at it in a bit
<thekorn> seb128: sorry for messing up bug 264723, I'm wondering why there are some bugreports where the issue described by the user is different to the apport crash
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264723 in nspluginwrapper "Intrepid 10- the "quit" button does not show" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264723
<thekorn> bug 279265 is another example
<seb128> thekorn: you get a text entry where you can describe the bug when you get a crash, some user just writte about all their issues there
<ubottu> Bug 279265 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/279265 is private
<seb128> thekorn: that's not really usuable though
<willgreg> Hello all.  Iḿ new and wondering if Iḿ on the correct channel... Is this a channel for people trying to fix bugs?
<ara> willgreg: here is more to discuss if a bug has been already reported, if it is duplicated, etc. once the bug is confirmed, #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu should be better channels to fix it
<Hobbsee> bug #246969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246969 in module-init-tools "[Intrepid] snd_pcsp module causing lockup when running as a VMWare guest" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246969
<Waistless> hi, can someone please look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/205364 This bug has been around for AGES and it still hasn't been fixed, it cripples emerald because it starts with no visible way to get themes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205364 in emerald "Repositories tab missing in emerald-theme-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ivoks> any suggestions how to start debugging and solving problems in bug 261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261318
<Hew> Hey guys. Bug 99508 is a human-theme / compiz titlebar bug that was present in Hardy development and has reappeared in Intrepid. It has been nominated for Intrepid but not accepted yet, and I believe it to be release critical due to the large number of users it will affect. Anyone else familiar with this issue, or able to give it some attention? :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99508
<seb128> mvo: could be a bug for you
<mvo> Hew: thanks, that does only happen on some nvidia cards, no?
<mvo> seb128: hm, I get evol-alarm-notify failure during a upgrade
<seb128> mvo: what? crash?
<mvo> seb128: "an error ccurred while loading or saving configuration information ... Adding client to servers list failed, CORBA error" (a dialog)
<Hew> mvo: The nvidia titlebar problem that I am aware of is bug 186382. This problem happens with AMD/ATI as well from memory.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186382 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[nvidia 169.xx] gtk window decorator somtimes draws decoration ugly or not at all" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186382
 * Hew re-reads the report to check
<seb128> mvo: I've already seen this error in some bugs ages ago, I think it's something which happens randomly and it's there since warty
<mvo> seb128: ok
<mvo> Hew: thanks, I'm pretty sure it does not happen on every system, I have no seen it on my nvidia or intel systems
<Hew> mvo: Ok, that's good to know :-), I just wouldn't want a large number of people with horrible titlebars on Intrepid release :S
<mvo> Hew: agreed :)
<mvo> Hew: its just difficulting currently to figure out how is affected and how is not, help with that would be very welcome :)
<Hew> mvo: Yes, it's especially hard to find out who is NOT affected on bug reports, where it's populated mainly by people who are experiencing the problem themselves. There hasn't been a comment confirming this issue with a non-nvidia card on Intrepid yet, so I'll try and collect more information.
<seb128> Hew: didn't notice a such issue on my intel intrepid
<mvo> Hew: excellent, thanks! might be releated to the version of the nvidia driver even, I have -177 and have not seen it, so it might only happen with 173
<Hew> seb128: Thanks. Yes, it appears this may be yet another nvidia issue after all..
<Hew> mvo: Good idea, I'll test with other driver versions.
<Hew> I'm using -177 myself and I get the problem.
<mvo> Hew: oh, you get it? excellent
<mvo> Hew: what card do you have exactly? human theme is the one in "system/preferences/apperance/Human (or do you use human-clearlooks" ? any special settings (twinview etc)?
<Hew> mvo: I have a nvidia geforce 7600GT, and the problem occurs with both human and human-clearlooks (I guess they use the same titlebar art). Specifically using the "clearlooks" titlebar does not trigger the issue. I have no special graphics settings (single display).
<mvo> Hew: and you see it on every title bar? do you have any special settings in compiz maybe?
<seb128> mvo: btw about the rarian upgrade issue you mentionned yesterday no idea, I already wanted to ping you about this one
<mvo> Hew: and you see a similar problem like one in the bugreport?
<Hew> mvo: I see it on every windowed titlebar (not maximised). I just reset to metacity and to "normal" compiz from appearance prefs, and can confirm the issue with default settings. I get the grey titlebar issue all the time on Intrepid (that didn't happen with Hardy), and sometimes can see the stripey issue (which is what happened on Hardy until the workaround patch).
<mvo> Hew: I guess the new compiz from the compiz PPA does not help either?
<Hew> mvo: Correct, I'm running compiz 1:0.7.8-0ubuntu1~ppa1 and I still have the problem, unfortunately.
<mvo> Hew: thanks
 * mvo scratches his head
<Hew> mvo: No worries, thanks for looking into it. It's also worth noting that the other 'nvidia titlebar' bug occurs with maximised windows and can be triggered by changing the titlebar text, whereas this issue occurs with unmaximised windows and is triggered by moving the mouse over the three top-right window buttons.
<Hew> So even though it's only really been confirmed on nvidia devices for now, I don't think they're the same issue.
<mvo> Hew: oh, that is good and useful information, I have a non-standard button layout, I will change it and see if that helps triggering it
<mrooney> Is there anything I need to do to make bug 273385 public? I can't see any attachments that are necessary to remove.
<ubottu> Bug 273385 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/273385 is private
<bdmurray> mvo: I've an Intrepid daily partial upgrade stuck at Cleaning up w/ python-support
<mvo> bdmurray: excelllent
<mvo> bdmurray: is it still running?
<bdmurray> mvo: yep, still stuck
<mvo> bdmurray: eh, its cleaning python-support?!?
<james_w> mrooney: it looks ok to me, go ahead
<bdmurray> mvo: no, processing triggers for python-support
<mvo> bdmurray: puhh, ok :) what is it removing?
<bdmurray> mvo: "cleaning up" after "installing"
<mvo> bdmurray: could you please run a pstree and put that into a pastebin?
<mrooney> bdmurray: regarding bug 274995, apparently removing quiet splash doesn't provide any extra output, any other hints?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in ubuntu "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<bdmurray> mvo: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22263
<bdmurray> whoops, that might not be helpful
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, pstree -A maybe ?
<mvo> (sorry for not mentioning that)
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22264
<bdmurray> mvo: I should have known! ;)
<mrooney> james_w: same for bug 272660 except remove the coredump?
<ubottu> Bug 272660 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/272660 is private
<james_w> yeah, if you've checked the other attachments
<james_w> mrooney: are those two duplicates?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: can you help mrooney with bug 274995?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in ubuntu "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<mrooney> james_w: yeah, they are duplicates of 254359, which is what I am working on
<james_w> mrooney: coolio
<ogasawara> bdmurray, mrooney:  just a sec, tied up right now
<bdmurray> mvo: anything?
<mvo> bdmurray: could you please strace the gnome-pty-helper
<mvo> bdmurray: the one that is a child of update-manager
<mvo> bdmurray: and update-manager too (strace) - is there anything intressting showing up?
<mrooney> james_w: but is the answer yes, just remove the coredump?
<james_w> mrooney: yes
<mrooney> james_w: okay, great, thanks! so when don't you remove the coredump?
<mrooney> bdmurray: hey speaking of stuck upgrades, my Intrepid upgrade is stuck at Cleaning up > ldconfig. Is that a known issue?
<mrooney> sorry by upgrade I mean the one triggered by a partial update
<mrooney> not Hardy -> Intrepid
<james_w> mrooney: don't remove it if you want apport to use it, e.g. just retagging to make the retracer try again
<mrooney> james_w: ahh I see, interesting
<bdmurray> mvo: I don't think so
<mvo> mrooney: if it is still running, can you do a pstree -A please?
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, what is it doing? just polling ?
<mrooney> mvo: it is. just in another terminal?
<mvo> mrooney: yes please
<bdmurray> mvo: and writing the progress bar I believe
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, could you give me the last couple of lines of the gnome-pty-helper strace?
<mrooney> mvo: http://dpaste.com/83172/, any use?
<mrooney> mvo: you are quite the multitasker today :)
<mvo> mrooney: hm, please run a strace on gnome-pty-helper
<bdmurray> mvo: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22265
<mvo> bdmurray: ls -l /proc/$(pidof gnome-pty-helper)/fd/0 ? is that pointing to a pipe?
<mrooney> mvo: would it be related to bug 254359 which happened during the update?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254359 in openoffice.org "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in FcConfigSubstituteWithPat()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254359
<bdmurray> mvo: there are actually multiple gnome-pty-helper processes now
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, the one that is part of update-manager
<mvo> mrooney: is the strace showing a read(0 for you too?
<mvo> bdmurray: is the read(0, going away at some point? or is it staying there?
<bdmurray> mvo its stuck there
<mrooney> mvo: I have never used strace before, I am trying to figure it out and find the pid of gnome-pty-helper :)
<bdmurray> mvo: and its pointing to a socket
<mrooney> mvo: yeah
<mrooney> mvo: read(0,
<mvo> thanks! looks like its the same bug. i blame the pty helper, but I need to try to reproduce it I guess
<mvo> but food first :)
<bdmurray> mvo: is there anything more we sould do or can we safely interrupt it somehow?
<mvo> bdmurray: does presing keys in ther terminal help?
<bdmurray> mvo: nope
<bdmurray> mrooney: did you choose to remove packages or not?  I did not.
<mvo> bdmurray: ok, then just try to kill or ctrl-c it
<mvo> bdmurray: oh - you did not?
<ogasawara> mrooney: I posted a comment to 274995
<mrooney> bdmurray:  it asked if I wanted to remove, there was one, and I said okay
<chrisccoulson> ping pedro_
<pedro_> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi, i noticed you responded to one of my crash reports earlier, asking if i can provide a backtrace
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: yes, do you managed to get one?
<chrisccoulson> only problem is, it might be many eons before i can reproduce the crash. i should be able to run gdb on the already existing coredump attached to a bug report shouldn't i?
<chrisccoulson> although the core dump is not attached to the report anymore, i was wondering if it's possible to extract the coredump from the apport crash file, which i've still got
<Tech2000> Hi I'm going to report a bug in the top right standard clock in ubuntu intrepid ibex...   the problem - which package is it in?
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: well yes, you can try that if you want to, there's some instructions on how to get it with apport btw here: wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<pedro_> Tech2000: gnome-panel
<Tech2000> thx
<pedro_> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> thanks pedro_, i'll take a look at that
<chrisccoulson> fantastic! apport-unpack seems to be just what i'm looking for!
<techno_freak> Tech2000, your problem is with the clock or with the Locations in it?
<Tech2000> techno_freak: while "open" the clock/calender and I choose a day with an anniversary in it and click the arrow to "open" the birthdays and anniversary the "window" jumps a few pixels to the right..   out-of-screen
<Tech2000> I have a screenshot to show it..   is it possible to add 2 screenshots to show the effect of the bug?
<pedro_> that's known
<Tech2000> ahh. okay... than no bugreport is needed!!
<Tech2000> thanks for the info..
<techno_freak> Tech2000, you can find if it is already reported and add to it. there's a "i too suffer from this problem" option in LP now
<Tech2000> techno_freak: cool!!   I'll look into it..
<bdmurray> mvo: I ran into bug 249335 today fwiw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249335 in update-manager "update manager lines are unreadable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249335
<mvo> bdmurray: with what theme?
<mvo> bdmurray: aha, nevermind
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, I wonder if that is reproducable in any way for you
<bdmurray> mvo: how could I make a package need to be upgraded?  just manually install an old version?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, e..g by downloading a previous (or the hardy) version
<mvo> I use 2vcard a lot for this :)
<mvo> (small and no dependencies)
<bdmurray> mvo: I seem to remember you mentioning that before ;)
<bdmurray> I'll see what I can do
<crimsun> james_w: RE: 106934, because the default task is the current development version, it doesn't make sense to "track ov511 source", because that no longer exists in 8.10.  It is obsoleted by ov51x-jpeg.
<james_w> crimsun: I didn't think it was obsoleted
<james_w> it's merged to mainline apparently
<james_w> and I don't think the ov511 driver failing to compile is the fault of the ov51x-jpeg package, so I would have suggested to close the bug
<crimsun> james_w: that's fine.  Apparently I clicked to submit changes without updating the status to incomplete.
<james_w> crimsun: no problem. A bit more explanation and I could have tracked this down at the time. Thanks for looking at the bugs.
<maco> for the firefox 3 hug day, should the 131 say "Confirmed" cuz we currently have two "New Bugs" sections
<maco> er, on the wiki, i mean
<crimsun> maco: bdmurray already adjusted.
<maco> ohok
<maco> hadnt refreshed
<crimsun> uh, the terminator sync from Debian unstable completely fubared my alternatives fix.
<crimsun> wtg.
<asac> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081009
<asac> i updated the page and added "important info for firefox bug triage" ... and removed the stock reponses
<asac> bdmurray: who is derreck on irc? I would like to inform him about that too
<asac> bdmurray: thanks
<james_w> asac: it's Awsoonn
<asac> Awsoonn: ping ^^ :)
<asac> Awsoonn: thanks for your effort ;)
<hggdh> on the ff wiki: s/ment/meant/
<yusuf_> Want to help out with some easy bugs, anyone to run me thru a few, launchepad looks to complicated
<crimsun> yusuf_: sure, which release(s) are you using?
<fuzz_78_2> I don't know if it is a bug or not. But why have all the keycodes changed in X?
<yusuf_> crimsun: Hardy
<crimsun> yusuf_: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081009
<yusuf_> crimsun, have it open
<crimsun> yusuf_: try the Confirmed bugs section
<yusuf_> crimsun: what is there to do (I'm not sure) please note i never did one in my life.
<yusuf_> should i do those that are of the same version that i', running?
<crimsun> yusuf_: you probably want to read the instructions at the top of the page, then.
<yusuf_> crimsun: have confirmed a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/263298 what do i do next?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263298 in firefox-3.0 "FF does not honor Preferences for MP3-Files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crimsun> yusuf_: just mark it "green"
<yusuf_> how to do that
<maco> crimsun: green?
<maco> oh on the wiki page
<maco> yusuf_: at the top of the hugday wiki page it tells you to edit the page and put lightgreen for the background color and add your name to the last column
<yusuf_> maco: forgot to sign in.
<mrooney> does anyone think bug 235600 deserves the usability tag? or know what the next step is for it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235600 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "Certain windows cannot be dragged across workspaces in Expo view." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235600
<maco> yusuf_: i think it's fine as it is. it's marked triaged, so there isn't a next step for triagers. now it's up to developers.  well, except if you can reproduce it with upstream compiz and report a bug up there, that's a good idea
<kblin> hi folks
<nhandler> Hi kblin
<yusuf_> maco have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/279018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279018 in firefox-3.0 "html editor joomla don't work" [Undecided,New]
<kblin> is there an easy way to access an lvm volume from a livecd?
<kblin> uh, hang on
<kblin> where's qemu on 8.10?
<bucket529> Could someone please change bug 237672 from 'undecided' to 'wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237672 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qgtkstyle" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237672
<nhandler> bucket529: Done ;)
<bucket529> nhandler: Thanks
<nhandler> No problem bucket529
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-09
<maco> i cant edit bug statuses from within intrepid.  works fine on hardy. anyone else?
<bdmurray> not me
<maco> it does the load-forever-then-blank-page thing
<bdmurray> I'm not familiar with that thing
<bdmurray> does it happen a lot?
<maco> its sort of a timeout, i guess. the +editstatus page just doesn't load sometimes. does't load at all on intrepid
<maco> the vm does reach the internet though. i can get to google.
<maco> the info doesnt get submitted
<mrooney> Hm I am not familiar with that issue either, maco
<bdmurray> does cups-pdf and printing work for anyone?
<bdmurray> on Intrepid
<maco> hrm ive had hardy do that before, but refreshing usually fixes it, sometimes with a launchpad oops page (in that case, one more refresh, and it submits)
<bdmurray> bug 273912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273912 in cups "CUPS not printing images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273912
<maco> restarted firefox, still can't submit changes to bugs
<greg-g> maco: in a vm?
<greg-g> I have no issue here using an "on the hardware" install
<maco> greg-g: yeah, in a vm
<maco> the vm doesn't detect that it's online because network manager suddenly decided between reboots that my interface is unmanaged
<maco> but i took ff out of offline mode manually and i can load pages just fine...but can't submit edits on bugs
<maco> i have no idea how to make nm manage the interface again. 0.7 has an all-sorts-of-jacked-up UI
<mrooney> bdmurray: I just printed a PNG from EOG to PDF just fine.
<crimsun> maco: kill your edits to interfaces(5), log out and back in
<bdmurray> mrooney: I'm trying to recreate 273912 - firefox to cups-pdf
<mrooney> bdmurray: cups-pdf is the PDF radiobox option in the "Print to file", right?
<maco> crimsun: i havent edited anything having to do with interfaces
<bdmurray> mrooney: no, it's a separate package
<greg-g> maco: no idea about that, weird
<maco> mrooney: it makes PDF be an option for what printer to use
<maco> greg-g: ive had it happen on hardy before, at random. intrepid does it constantly :-/
<crimsun> maco: reproduce it in an intrepid chroot
<mrooney> maco: oh, what is the rationale to install that over using Print to File/PDF
<maco> mrooney: easier than remembering to hit Print to File? dunno...
<maco> crimsun: woosh
<crimsun> maco: come again?
<bdmurray> mrooney: it'll print to ~/PDF ?
<maco> crimsun: over my head
<crimsun> maco: later.
<mrooney> bdmurray: hm, ok
<bdmurray> "roviding a PDF printer on the central fileserver"
<maco> mrooney: you dont have to have a real printer configured in order to use it
<greg-g> you can print without printing!
<mrooney> but, isn't that what the "Print to File" default printer does?/
<maco> mrooney: i think you need to have a real printer setup to do that though...
<james_w> mrooney: not every app has that
<mrooney> I thought the PDF printer was removed in Intrepid because the PDF option was added to Print to File
<maco> crimsun: bug 280417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280417 in network-manager "Network Manager claims devices are unmanaged" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280417
<maco> crimsun: thatd be the one i was talking about
<mrooney> james_w: oh I see, things that don't use the native print dialog, perhaps?
<bdmurray> mrooney: hmm, that'd be interesting to try and figure out
<james_w> mrooney: yeah, and command line apps I guess.
<Awsoonn> pong asac ~
<maco> hrm, would network manager refusing to use any interfaces be High or Critical?
<bdmurray> mrooney: ah, from main to universe in intrepid
<bdmurray> thanks!
<asac> Awsoonn: hi.
<asac> Awsoonn: i think i said all. i added some info the wiki page :)
<Awsoonn> hi there~ right on!
<asac> maco: if you have something in /etc/network/interfaces you could try to set managed=true in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<asac> and killall nm-system-settings :)
<maco> .... uh, ok intrepid + launchpad in my vm is majorly broken. i cant commit to 5-a-day
<greg-g> maco: and it is only launchpad, no other sites are exhibiting this issue?
<maco> greg-g: google's fine
<greg-g> maco: try to edit a wikipedia article (just to confirm the act of sending POSTS and such via http)
<maco> facebook's fine
<greg-g> or ubuntu wiki
<maco> i was able to login to launchpad
<maco> and i can send POST to login to facebook
<greg-g> dunno
<mrooney> hmm, seems like a lot of people in Intrepid are getting bug 145360, although someone combined a ton of the dupes into one bug report, I am not sure properly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145360 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<maco> asac: set managed=true?  where? there's nothing anywhere about managed= anything
<asac> maco: i wrote everything above ;)
<asac> e.g. in which file
<maco> asac: doh missed the in.... part
<asac> if its nm 0.6 then its not applicable. i guessed you are talking about latest NM 0.7
<maco> yeah, intrepid's NM after the last updates started claiming all devices were unmanaged
<bdmurray> mrooney: could you add that to the release meeting discussion?
<maco> asac: ok that makes NM behave and now 5-a-day works. firefox is still being stupid.
<maco> well, by 5-a-day works, i mean it reaches the server...i have to figure out how this bzr break lock thing works now
<crimsun> login first, or use bzr+ssh://maco.m@bazaar.launchpad.net/~maco.m/foobarbaz explicitly
<maco> crimsun: oh ok thanks
<maco> crimsun: at some point i need to learn more how this bzr stuff works
<mrooney> bdmurray: sure, where might I find this, is it a wiki page?
<mrooney> google and wiki search is unable to help me, apparently
<bdmurray> mrooney: sorry - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ReleaseReports
<bdmurray> actually the page is unmade for this week's meeting
<mrooney> well I can make it based on the last one
<mrooney> without those bugs, of course
<bdmurray> thanks!
<mrooney> bdmurray: it is 10/10, I assume?
<bdmurray> 10-4
<bdmurray> ;)
<greg-g> uh oh, and now she lost all internet connection
<crimsun> she has to eat dinner
<bdmurray> ah, that sounds like a good idea
<mrooney> oh whoops I did it as 10/10, can you rename a wiki page?
<mrooney> ...got it.
<mrooney> bdmurray: wait, what is going on, 10-04 already happened
<greg-g> a gig of free memory is not enough to analyze the problem and report it to launchpad? Is that what you are saying apport?
 * mrooney head explodes
<greg-g> mrooney: 10-4 as in "ok"
<greg-g> or "yes"
<mrooney> greg-g: oooh, I see! haha
<greg-g> yep :)
<mrooney> I think I would have gotten it in any context OTHER than in answer to an early october date
<greg-g> right, which is why it was a good pun :)
<mrooney> are lots of people getting bug 280417?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280417 in network-manager "Network Manager claims devices are unmanaged" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280417
<mrooney> it doesn't seem critical otherwise
<bcurtiswx> all, has the flashplugin-nonfree update that was in intrepid today been backported to hardy?
<bcurtiswx> since both use FF3
<bcurtiswx> i see in packages.ubuntu.com that hardy backports and intrepid main have both a very similar version number for the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<bcurtiswx> So since its in backports, is it smart to tell the bug reporter to download the backported update, or is there too big of a risk ?
<Hobbsee> it shouldn't be much of a risk
<Hobbsee> seeing as it should be the same package, if they have very similar versions
<bcurtiswx> ok
<bcurtiswx> ty
<bcurtiswx> Will Bug Triage please set bug #278405 to low priority
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278405 in firefox-3.0 "problem in URL form when press ESC" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278405
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: done! thanks for confirming.
<bcurtiswx> mrooney, thanks!
<mrooney> has anyone noticed that the blank screensaver fades to black and then goes away right when the cursor would normally disappear and blank?
<mrooney> for example if I set my screensaver to activate after 1 minute of idle, it will fade to black and then pop back to normal right after, once every minute
<bcurtiswx> yup
<bcurtiswx> mrooney, yes
<bcurtiswx> it can be fairly entertaining when you're extremely bored though
 * Hobbsee is sure games exist for that purpose.  Try wesnoth.
<bcurtiswx> haha :P
<mrooney> hm, I wonder then, if anyone CAN'T confirm it
<greg-g> I can confrim it, is there a bug?
<greg-g> :)
<RAOF> Anyone who doesn't have "unredirect fullscreen windows" enabled won't be able to reproduce it :)
<greg-g> ah, so I see SOMEONE knows what causes it ;)
<RAOF> Not so much what causes it, but what triggers it.
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> wait, why do I have two screensaver entries in System->Prefs ?
<Hobbsee> because one isn't enoguh!
<bucket529> Could someone please change bug  263560 from 'undecided' to  'wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263560 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] arachnophilia" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263560
<RAOF> greg-g: Because xscreensaver got pulled in by recommends again.
<bcurtiswx> greg-g good question.. me too
<bcurtiswx> you report, i'll confirm
<RAOF> Except it's already been reported, and fixed in the last run.
<bcurtiswx> good
<bcurtiswx> my fingers are hurtin
<bcurtiswx> im participating in the hugday
<bucket529> Also, could someone please change bug 268677 from 'undecided' to 'wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268677 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] Evolution Remove Attachments Plugin" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268677
<RAOF> Well, it won't actually _fix_ it for you; you'll need to remove xscreensaver yourself.  But it will no longer be automatically pulled in.
<bucket529> Aha! Another! Could someone please change bug 271575 from 'undecided' to 'wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271575 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Q Light Controller - full featured control DMX512 for stage lighting and devices - Excellent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271575
<mrooney> RAOF: is there already a bug for the screensaver fullscreen redirect issue?
<RAOF> mrooney: There is indeed.
<RAOF> Oh.  I should check out whether the Compiz ppa packages fix it.
<greg-g> yeah, so, in simply trying to change my monitor's refresh rate, I have now lost the ability to run compiz
<greg-g> :(
<RAOF> Hurray for nvidia?
<greg-g> RAOF: thanks, removed xscreensaver
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> any magical insights into this issue, RAOF ?
<Hobbsee> fairies are good.
<greg-g> hmmm, now where did I put them?
<greg-g> ok, brb, restarting, I reinstalled the driver (in jockey, or whatever it is called now)
<bucket529> Hmmm. bug 177104 is a great wishlist item, but for which package or project?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177104 in ubuntu "Linux, LSB and Ubuntu need a system wide units setting (imperial/metric)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177104
<Hobbsee> that's already been discussed on the ML, sort of
<greg-g> ok, back, with a happy display again.  Thank you nvidia.
<RAOF> Isn't there alreayd a system wide units setting?
<RAOF> Sorry, there isn't, is there.  Neither should there be!
<RAOF> SI 4eva!
<mrooney> RAOF: any link on that bug? :)
<RAOF> mrooney: The compiz-screensaver bug?
<techno_freak> weird, gnome-do doesn't show anything that's in the application menu :s
<mrooney> RAOF: yeah
<mrooney> haha there it goes again
<mrooney> if you could set your screensaver to less than one minute, it really WOULD be a fun game
<RAOF> techno_freak: Yeah, that's bug something or other.  Updating right now should fix it for you.
<mrooney> You could watch movies in strobe-light vision.
<techno_freak> RAOF, or should I get it from the PPA? I am trying out on a fresh install of intrepid beta
<RAOF> techno_freak: Gnome-do?  Please test Intrepid's packages.
<techno_freak> RAOF, ok, will try again :)
<RAOF> You need the new libgnomedesktop2.20-cil; the previous upload was broken(ish).
<mrooney> Ooooh Gnome-Do works again!
<bdmurray> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18298913/lp-bug-Guest_Session-annoyingbeep.avi
<nullack> bdmurray: Hi, thanks for letting into bug control Brian
<RAOF> mrooney: You were after the screensaver bug?
<RAOF> mrooney: bug #278112 is somewhere in the duplicate chain :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278112 in compiz "Screensaver doesn't start" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278112
<bdmurray> nullack: no problem sorry for the delay, things are quite busy
<nullack> :)
<techno_freak> RAOF, it works now :)
<RAOF> Well, at least that gnome-desktop-sharp bug clears one thing up: the lack of bugs filed against gnome-do isn't because we don't have any intrepid testers!
<maco> RAOF: gnome-desktop-sharp?
<RAOF> maco: The package which caused Do to fail to index applications.
<bucket529> Srill looking for help changing bug 263560, bug 268677, and bug 271575 to 'wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263560 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] arachnophilia" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268677 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] Evolution Remove Attachments Plugin" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271575 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Q Light Controller - full featured control DMX512 for stage lighting and devices - Excellent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271575
<maco> RAOF: oh
<maco> bucket529: got 'em
<bucket529> maco: Thanks
<bdmurray> mrooney: did you submit an update-manager stalled bug?  we were talking about it this morning
<mrooney> nope I didn't make a bug for that
<bdmurray> hmm, I've just had it happen again
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you think the m-a bugs are worthy of adding as one item to the ReleaseReports, specifically that Pidgin is listed as Gaim and Firefox 3 migrations don't work?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I think there is an ubuntu-releasenotes project you could add a task for it to get someone's opinion
<mrooney> Interesting, okay
<mrooney> I just feel like not being able to migrate Firefox 3 bookmarks (when it implies that it can) is kind of a killer at this point of Firefox 3's popularity, relative to Firefox users.
<bdmurray> I think documenting it would be good but it's ultimately up to the release team.  Adding the text to the wiki page for them already would be helpful I'm sure.
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay, and when you say wiki page are you referring to the ReleaseReports page I created, or a different one?
<maco> cant migrate firefox 3 bookmarks?
<maco> what do you mean?
<mrooney> maco: in migration-assistant, it offers to import things such as Firefox bookmarks
<mrooney> but importing from Firefox 3 isn't implemented AFAIK
<mrooney> it was written for Firefox 2
<maco> mrooney: oh ok. does migration-assistant do migrations from linux yet, or still just windows?
<mrooney> maco: it does linux and windows, though has more options for Windows generally
<mrooney> which seems funny since it is basically copying directories from ~/
<crimsun> [wishlist] have a migration-assistant option to move ~/.mozilla and ~/.thunderbird-3.0 to ~/Private/.
<mrooney> I suggested to evand to just copy .mozilla and .purple for the linux migrations
<mrooney> crimsun: yeah but it doesn't even do that, that belongs more in the dist-upgrade doesn't it
<maco> i need to figure out how to make ~/Private on Hardy so i can avoid intrepid
<maco> even if there was any other big thing i wanted from intrepid, the fact that it kernel panics on my wireless card makes it a no-go
<mrooney> maco: ouch, I assume you filed a bug?
<maco> mrooney: oh i havent tried it on my hardware. i know about the bug's existence, so i'm staying away
<maco> mrooney: it's the iwlagn causes kernel panic one
<mrooney> maco: ahh, bug 276990? should probably be confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276990 in linux "iwlagn causes kernel panic on 802.11n wifi" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276990
<mrooney> comment 7 seems to agree so I'll Confirm
<bdmurray> mrooney: in the known issues section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<mrooney> ahh, great, thanks!
<mrooney> bdmurray: is bug 276990 something ogasawara should take a peek at?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276990 in linux "iwlagn causes kernel panic on 802.11n wifi" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276990
<bdmurray> mrooney: it still seems a bit incomplete - I see no log of the kernel panic
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay, perchance I can take a peek at it more tomorrow
<mrooney> good night for now!
<bdmurray> I'll keep the tab open too
<maco> bdmurray: how does one log a kernel panic?
<maco> bdmurray: i get kernel panics every few days, but nothing's ever in any log i've seen
<maco> kind of suspect they might be related to hardy's driver for the same hardware
<bdmurray> I was thinking of oopses
<crimsun> OOPSes will (well, should) be in /var/log/kern.log at the least
<crimsun> if you're pedantic enough to have a serial console for debugging, you may get more
<maco> crimsun: and a serial port
<crimsun> also:
<crimsun> linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-21-generic | 2.6.24-21.27 | hardy-proposed | amd64, i386
<maco> i dont think my VGA port counts, even if VGA and serial are similarly shaped
<crimsun> you probably want to give that a twirl for your nic{,s}
<maco> crimsun: will try
<maco> crimsun: libasound2-plugins and then asoundconf set-pulseaudio for flash+PA on intrepid, right?
<e-jat> bug 263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<e-jat> anyone know how to fix eeprom/nvm ?
<e-jat> even its get fixed in new kernel .. but mine still can make it work ..
<maco> e-jat: you mean you have the damaged rom and want to figure out how to repair it?
<e-jat> :(
<e-jat> to i need to flash/update my bios?
<e-jat> do*
<e-jat> maco, kind of i think .. coz i can fixed it even upgrade to 2.6.27-6
<maco> e-jat: maybe? i think there were some reports that bios updates could rewrite the rom, but it's not guaranteed
<maco> you can fixed it?
<e-jat> nope .. i think if my rom damaged .. how could windows doesnt get any prob with it ..
<e-jat> im wonder y ..
<maco> ah ok, are you testing with the beta CD or is it installed?
<maco> the beta cd has the driver disabled because it wasnt fixed as of the beta's release
<maco> if you grab a daily cd, the driver is re-enabled
<e-jat> maco .. i upgrade it since alpha4
<e-jat> maco, until now i get this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55515/
<e-jat> now survive using wifi ..
<e-jat> someone ?
<maco> dunno
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Firefox Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081009 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<highvoltage> If I triage a hug day big today, is there a tag I should add or something?
<MTecknology> what's the right thing to do on a bug that's ready to expire?
<maco> highvoltage: for 5-a-day?
<maco> highvoltage: or in launchpad?  in launchpad, no
<maco> highvoltage: for 5-a-day, it's on the hug day page
<MTecknology> lp
<persia> MTecknology, Generally try harder to triage it.  If it's incomplete, and unresponded, and been that way for a long time, it may be that it would benefit from another poke to the submitter.
<maco> MTecknology: i'd prompt them to provide the information requested with a warning that it'd be closed soon if they didn't. then make a note to come back to it and check
<MTecknology> This bug report was marked for expiration 330 days ago. (find out why)
<persia> MTecknology, which bug?
<highvoltage> maco: ok
<MTecknology> but 139562
<MTecknology> bug*
<MTecknology> I just saw it and wanted to do something to do something - but I wanna make sure I know I'm doing the right thing
<MTecknology> persia: what can I do with that bug?
<persia> MTecknology, I'm really not sure.  I'd probably ignore it and leave it for the Ubuntero.org team.  Based on their webpage, it seems there's some plan to relaunch in the future differently.
<MTecknology> oh - oops
<MTecknology> I should just give up trying to help with bugs for a while
<persia> MTecknology, No, it's good to help, but it's easier to get good advice from this channel when chasing bugs in Ubuntu :)
<MTecknology> persia: what is the right thing to do with an abandoned bug? say 6 months of no activity about not being able to connect to wireless or something where an update has most likely been released and the issue has a near 0% chance of still being a problem?
<techno_freak> MTecknology, what is its current status?
<MTecknology> Incomplete, marked for expiration for over 150 days
<persia> MTecknology, It depends.  If the bug is against a still supported release, it may be valid.  Asking for retest with Hardy or Intrepid may be sensible.
<MTecknology> what if it's not valid anymore?
<techno_freak> MTecknology, it is better to ask the reporter(s) to check if the issue still exists in intrepid
<MTecknology> aight
<MTecknology> What if they don't respond to that after a while?
<MTecknology> say, if it expires again?
<techno_freak> MTecknology, the bug is incomplete, so if they dont reply it expires
<persia> MTecknology, If the reporter won't help troubleshoot the bug, and you can't reproduce either in the previous environment, or the current environment, and it's been a couple months, you can set it to invalid.
<MTecknology> persia: oh - invalid bugs make me sad :( I like to assume the problem's been fixed and everybody's happy
<MTecknology> does anything happen to invalid bugs after x days?
<persia> No.  They just sit there.  I also don't like invalid bugs, but when there's not enough information, and no prospect of getting enough information, it's hard to defend keeping it around.
<MTecknology> I like the idea of saying that new versions were released so i'm marking it to fix released and they can set it back to new if it's still an issue. Then changing it back to new at least has it readdressed - afaik
<MTecknology> just my thought
<maco> MTecknology: well the stock response for invalidating seemingly-abandoned bugs says that they should reopen it if it's still an issue
<MTecknology> maco: so is doing what I said ok?
<maco> MTecknology: as a general rule, dont mark bugs "fix released" unless you can point to the version that had the fix
<maco> otherwise you end up with other triagers going "what the...where did THAT come from????"
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> :(
<MTecknology> so I just need to do invalid and wait for somebody that knows more to clean it up?
<maco> fix released should be accompanied by a comment saying something to the effect "fixed in version _______"
<MTecknology> otherwise do invalid and wait for somebody that knows the version to do it?
<maco> good to ask the reporter if it's still a problem and wait a few weeks before marking invalid if they dont reply or if they say it magically disappeared
<maco> i think "no longer reproducible" is considered "invalid"
<MTecknology> aight
<maco> fix released really is for bugs where we know what happened to fix it
<MTecknology> ok
<maco> Invalid:
<maco> * This status should be used when the bug report does not contain adequate information to determine whether or not it is a bug even if it is resolved for the reporter
<maco> from the wiki
<maco> so magically works now and no idea what was wrong or what fixed it....invalid
<persia> MTecknology, Please don't set anything "Fix Released" unless it's confirmed that one can replicate in an earlier environment, and can no longer replicate in a later environment.
<MTecknology> so when looking at what's fixed etc, the invalid and fix released are pretty much considered the same?
<persia> maco, I disagree : I'm happy to set "Fix Released" for "Magically works now".  I only use "Invalid" for "We don't have enough information to consider this a bug report".
<persia> MTecknology, No.  Something going from Fix Released to New is a regression, and becomes a concern.  Something going from Invalid to New only means we don't understand it yet.
<persia> maco, To expand on that: note that I only set Fix Released for magically works now when I can replicate it in an earlier release, but not in the current release.
<MTecknology> What I meant is, when a person looks at how many bugs still exist, are invalid and fix released considered the same?
<maco> persia: ok yeah, but then you can say "known working in this version" which is different than the reporter saying "magically works now" without anyone knowing what happened or why
<maco> MTecknology: they're considered not to exist, i think
<persia> maco, Oh, certainly :)
<persia> MTecknology, Interesting bugs are New, Incomplete, Confirmed, and Triaged.
<persia> In some rare cases Fix Committed bugs may be interesting, especially the desktop team bugs, but I think that's a misuse of the status value.
<maco> invalid are considered not-a-bug, won't-fix is kind of "yeah, it could be considered a bug depending on your workflow, but this is a design decision" and "fix released" is "it was a bug, but it works now, so we don't have to think about it anymore"
<MTecknology> ok :)
<maco> "design decision" is the only reason i can think of for "won't fix"
<MTecknology> makes perfectly clear sense now :)
<MTecknology> thanks for helping me out :)
<maco> is there any other?
<maco> persia: ?
<MTecknology> nap time - 3am and class soon
<persia> macd__, Certainly.  Lots.
<macd__> boo tab complete!
<MTecknology> I can think of a couple reasons, where i workd (microsoft type company) won't fix also meant "we don't care"
<persia> Say someone wants something where there's a licensing issue, or something where upstream protests strongly, or something where Ubuntu just doesn't have resources to do it.
<persia> (an example of the latter might be : Please include a local cache of the entire internet in firefox)
<maco> .... O_o
 * macd__ mutters like libgems ...
<maco> macd__: sorry, s/he meant to ping me
<persia> MTecknology, "We don't care" is best expressed as "Confirmed" for > 1 year.
<persia> If anyone really wanted to fix it, they'd submit a patch.
<maco> persia: or triaged > 1 yaar
<macd__> maco, I know, I just felt the urge to drop my 2 cents too
<maco> macd__: happens a lot, i know
<persia> maco, Sure.  I don't meaningfully distinguish Confirmed from Triaged for most bugs.
<MTecknology> or include ubuntu-restricted-extras in standard install ??
<maco> persia: given the tons of triaged-with-patch-but-not-committed bugs....
<maco> MTecknology: yeah...
<macd__> maco I just realized you are macogw ;) that was the other one that got me all the time
<maco> persia: i saw a bug today and wanted to mark it won't fix
<maco> macd__: yes, that's me
<persia> maco, Which bug?
<maco> persia: crimsun said leave it as "new" ...they didnt like upstream gimp's design decision to have the empty window
<persia> Oh, yeah, it's not worth having an argument about that.
<maco> bug 280384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280384 in gimp "Please make X button mean Quit in Gimp when a file is still open" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280384
<persia> "Won't Fix" is only useful when you're 100% certain that it shouldn't be done, and you're willing to argue the case.
<MTecknology> Ubuntu "6206  incomplete bugs can expire" I wanna mark every one over 90 days old as invalid if there hasn't been anything about I'll try this in intrepid or somthing...
<maco> MTecknology: you could try to reproduce them in intrepid first
<maco> MTecknology: but i did spend a few days combing through old bugs one day about 2 months ago
<persia> MTecknology, Please give each of them another triage swing before marking invalid.  Some may have open questions unanswered, and can be invalidated, but others may just not have gotten a look after the reported answered a question.
<MTecknology> I can't wait to install it. I keep doing things from a like cd so I haven't gone to it yet
<maco> MTecknology: ive got an intrepid vm open
<maco> im doing my bug work in there now.
<maco> still have irssi in the hardy host though
<MTecknology> what does triage mean?
<maco> MTecknology: ever watch ER?
<persia> MTecknology, It's close enough that if you're not using it for production purposes, and you've a willingness to chase bugs, it's probably OK to upgrade.
<MTecknology> I used to think that meant "we're working on it"
<persia> !triage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triage
<persia> Bother.
<maco> MTecknology: it means figure out what the heck's wrong with it
<maco> get all the information and make a diagnosis
<elmargol> Any hints how I can debug this bug #278029
<persia> Well, rather to get a rough idea, and sort things that need immediate attention, things that can wait a bit, and things that don't matter so much or can be fixed trivially.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278029 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Xserver crashes, scrambled terminals random lines and patterns (dup-of: 270617)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<maco> that's what nurses do. then they get the doctors to actually fix it. the devs are the doctors in this case
<MTecknology> meaning "ok let's try to figure this bad boy out" ?
<MTecknology> sounds good - always was a foreign word until now
<maco> the "Triaged" status means there's enough there to fix it (or even a patch there that is known to work) and now just need to get someone with upload rights to take the patch or a developer to make a patch from all the gathered info
<MTecknology> persia: My servers will stay lts, but my laptop will upgrade - maybe my home desktop/server too
<maco> unfortunately, there's this silly rule that we need a debdiff of all the patches, which means all of us that can work C but go O_O when told to try packaging have our patches ignored
<MTecknology> wow - fun
<MTecknology> screw me trying to do that :P
<maco> kernel accepts git changesets though :D no silly debdiff requirement
<persia> maco, There's no such rule, it's just that the sponsors won't sponsor stuff that's not debdiffs.
<persia> Arbitrary packagers might.
<maco> persia: ok its not a set-in-stone rule, but it's a hoop that comes up all the time that a lot of people can't jump through
<persia> For the first 6 months or so I worked on Ubuntu, I'd prepare a patch, report the patch here, and ask someone to make a debdiff, and then the debdiff would be presented to the MOTU for upload.
<maco> persia: not uncommon to see patches sitting there with someone going "make a debdiff first"
<persia> Yeah.  I'm guilty of that, as sometimes I triage the sponsorship queue, and kick out 30% of the bugs that need someone to look at them.
<MTecknology> what's motu?
<maco> MTecknology: masters of the universe
<MTecknology> heh?
<MTecknology> oh
<persia> Essentially, as I see it, the difference between a patch and a debdiff is that someone is signing off as responsible on the debdiff.
<MTecknology> interesting
<maco> too much specialized knowledge required
<maco> not every programmer knows how to do packaging voodoo
<persia> Certainly.
<maco> (yes, voodoo...i just cross my fingers and try 3-5 times every time i want to make a package)
<persia> On the other hand, I'd be happy to walk anyone through the process of turning a patch into a debdiff ; takes about 15 minutes.
<seb128> one issue is usually that if you don't know how to do a debdiff that's probably that you probably didn't try to build and test a package using the change
<seb128> because if you build a package to test it the debdiff is just on command to run
<maco> seb128: but if it works when you compile the sources the normal way, it would also work when compiled as a package, wouldn't it?
<persia> maco, Not necessarily : there may be hidden trickery in debian/rules that defeats you.
<MTecknology> nap time - this time i mean it
<MTecknology> ttyal - and thanks - very informative
<maco> persia: is that the file that lists the build dependencies?
<maco> or is that debian/control?
<seb128> no, that's the file which has the build options
<maco> really debian/changelog is the only one i've figured out
<persia> maco, That's debian/control debian/rules is the file that contains the build instructions.
<persia> maco, Do you have time now, I'd be happy to walk you through the critical files, and the process of applying a patch.
<maco> persia: i dont have any patches to turn into debdiffs right now. and seeing as its after 4 i should probably be in my bed
<persia> maco, OK.  Catch me anytime if you want a walkthrough.
<maco> kk
<persia> (and that goes for anyone else that wants one too : if there are a lot of requests, I'll schedule something in #ubuntu-classroom)
<maco> i hate the preferences menu
<maco> *too* *tall*
<persia> maco, Now try it with 480 vertical pixels :)
<maco> persia: the VM's got 1024x768 and it's the full height of the screen. not cool.
<maco> hm :-/ why does Intrepid have two Screensaver options in the Preferences menu?
<persia> maco, That's worth a bug.  GNOME is supposed to fit in 800x600.
<seb128> don't open a bug
<maco> persia: well if it was 800x600 it'd add scrolly things to the top and bottom of the menu
<seb128> the menu has arrows to scroll
<maco> seb128: its just ugly as sin
<seb128> and the menus being overcrowed are a known issue
<maco> yeah
<seb128> we have the discussion at all uds since dapper
<maco> haha
<seb128> but there is just no good solution
<maco> im still voting keyboard+keyboard_shortcuts becoming 1 menu item
<seb128> we masked some items and moved some but that's just a workaround
<seb128> right, that requires upstream work though
<maco> also wondering why we have Palm Pilot stuff in there by default....who even uses those nowadays?
<maco> they were really popular around 2000 and then died off
<seb128> which means still lot of users have those
<maco> and does it really *need* to be part of the default stuff?
<seb128> that's worth a discussion next cycle
<persia> seb128, gnome-menus 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 seemed to have some additional hierarchical stuff for overflowing menus (like Games with sgt-puzzles installed), which went away in 2.24.0-0ubuntu2.  Might that sort of categorisation help?
<maco> we dont have blackberry stuff by default...and those are at least as popular but more likely twice as popular as palm pilots
<maco> or maybe blackberries just seem really popular because i'm in washington, dc and the government practically revolves around having blackberries
<seb128> persia: we decided that categories are harder to use than a long linear menu, because you often don't know where to look and have to go to several categories to find what you want to use
<seb128> persia: where on a linear menu you can just type a letter or quickly look through the list
<maco> persia: the freedesktop.org spec says not to go more than 2 levels of nesting deep
<persia> seb128, Makes sense.  Mind you, sgt-puzzles kinda overflows *anyones* Games menu.
<maco> seb128: wait you can type a letter to move through?
<seb128> dunno what sgt-puzzles is ;-)
<seb128> maco: yes
<persia> maco, I think it's location : there's almost no blackberries here.
<maco> seb128: um, is it supposed to launch the first thing that starts with that letter, or is it supposed to scroll to there and highlight it?
<maco> i had to resist the urge to type crackberry every time
<seb128> not sure what it's supposed to do but if there is only one option it launches it
<seb128> otherwise it cycles between options
<persia> That's confusing.  Depending on the menu, it may or may not launch.
<maco> my roommate (student from indonesia) has one, my stepmom (salesperson from pennsylvania) has one
<seb128> right
<persia> Mind you, for people with less stuff installed than I, it's probably faster.
<seb128> I think it should just select
<persia> I agree.  Is that hard to change?
<maco> it launched for me and i was confused because the menu disappeared
<maco> also confused by gnome color chooser being implemented as a transient window
<maco> that thing should've tiled
<maco> it seems like anyone with a smartphone i know has either an iphone or a crackberry
<seb128> persia: that seems to be a GTK thing, ie applications menus behave the same way, so probably not trivial to change for gnome-panel
<maco> *oh* thats why gimp does that
<maco> always confused me that itd select something inside the open menu if you hit the underlined letter, but not if you hit Alt+underlined_letter...usually the underlined letters mean Alt but apparently not in gtk O_o
<persia> Well, also in GTK+, just not in the menus.
<seb128> alt-underlined_letter works for accelerator
<seb128> menus are a special case, the widget already has the focus so they decided you can just type which is easier than having to use a modifier there
<maco> hm, well i noticed that with gtk-on-not-linux so lemme try it here
<persia> seb128, Not for an open window.  Open gedit.  Alt+F opens the File menu, but Alt+N won't start a new document : you have to press N without Alt.
<persia> s/window/menu/
<maco> seb128: if i open gimp and i hit alt+i to open the Image menu then alt+z for zealous crop nothing happens. i have to hit just plain Z
<seb128> right, that's what I said, no modifier in menus
<maco> by nothing happens i mean the menu stays open
<maco> that's confusing. you should be able to either use it or not use it
<persia> I think both 'Z' and 'Alt+Z' ought to work there.
<maco> because the underline usually signifies that alt is required. that alt isn't required isn't a problem. that alt causes breakage is.
<maco> or rather, that alt doesnt cause the expected results
<seb128> you have a point, would need to look upstream though, maybe they have a good reason for not doing it though
<seb128> ie, maybe they need to keep alt available for some other purpose
<seb128> or maybe that's a bug
<maco> ill bug them about it tomorrow
<maco> night guys
<seb128> bye
<seb128> persia: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133026 seems to be about that
<ubottu> Gnome bug 133026 in menu "All menu mnemonics to activate even with alt still depressed" [Enhancement,New]
<persia> seb128, Thanks for the pointer.
<ziroday> Is there a special procedure/tag for non-english bug reports? Or do just request they speak in english?
<persia> ziroday, You might want to subscribe the relevant localisation team.  For a number of common languages, there is triage performed, and translation done on non-English bugs.  Asking for English can also help.
<persia> For some bugs, where there is sufficient additional information (e.g. from apport), it's not even required to translate to triage.
<seb128> I would recommend closing those and asking to open a bug using an english description
<ziroday> [12:43] <persia> ziroday, You might want to subscribe the relevant localisation team.  For a number of common languages, there is triage performed, and translation done on non-English bugs.  Asking for English can also help.
<ziroday> woops
<seb128> persia: trying to translate those just encourage users to go in a way we don't want to encourage
<ziroday> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/280367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280367 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox perd les marque-pages" [Undecided,New]
<ziroday> thats the bug, and you can't tell what on earth they are getting at unless you speak french
<seb128> persia: we already don't cope with bugs report, those are technical description and should be understable by everybody so be in english
<persia> seb128, Depends on how active the coordination team is.  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-jp-improvement for an example of what is being done for Japanese.
<persia> seb128, There are a couple Japanese developers who then feed patches (in English) into the main bug tracker.
<ziroday> also, if someone has a feature request for an upstream bug report, would it be normal for you to open the upstream report or request the reporter to do so?
<persia> I think the most important thing is to get the reporters connected to the people who provide support for that language (if they exist), rather than expecting everyone to speak English.
<seb128> persia: it creates lot of noise and encourage people to open non english bugs, I think that's wrong, users should be sent to the answer tracker or equivalent and such cases and the report should be moved to the bug tracker when it has a clear english description
<persia> OK.  I can see the argument for using "Convert to question" for those.  Just closing them seems rude.
<seb128> changing to a question seems adequate indeed
 * ziroday changes to question
<ziroday> and about the upstream feature request?
<persia> ziroday, Mark Wishlist, Link to an upstream bug.
<ziroday> persia: does the reporter or the triager file the upstream bug?
<persia> ziroday, The triager usually.
<ziroday> alright, thanks
<ziroday> persia: seb128 thanks a load
<asac> happy hugday! ;)
 * asac hugs all
 * Hobbsee hugs asac, and marks all the firefox bugs as wontfix.
<asac> ;)
<asac> Hobbsee: i guess a new status "wont fix - do it yourself" might work :-P
<Hobbsee> asac: haha.  now *there's* an idea :)
<persia> Isn't that what "Triaged" means after a few months?
<asac> good point ;)
<wgrant> Heh.
<asac> persia: "Triaged (just do it!)"
 * wgrant wonders why firefox hasn't been removed yet... it is rather broken and we're close to release...
<persia> wgrant, Is there a removal bug already?
<wgrant> persia: I've been presuming that mozillateam would do it, given the specialness.
<Hobbsee> they said they were going to, but apparently never have
<persia> asac, ?
<Hobbsee> @now san fransisco
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: san fransisco - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Hobbsee> @now san francisco
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: san francisco - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Hobbsee> bah.
<asac> wgrant: i thought there was a removal bug :/
<asac> jazzva did this ... unfortunately he is on holiday till next week i think
<wgrant> AH, bug #277401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277401 in firefox "Please remove firefox source and related binaries" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277401
<asac> hmm we had a more complete one
<asac> where the rdepends that could not be migrated and would have to be removed were listed too
<asac> too bad ;)
<lfaraone> Hey, is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpbb2/+bug/218492 a "high" bug if it can break all upgrades to any newer version if the package is installed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218492 in phpbb2 "Hardy Upgrade freezes on phpbb2-conf-mysql " [Medium,Triaged]
<lfaraone> (I just set it to medium)
<lfaraone> james_w: see above
<ogra> popey, around ?
<popey> ogra: yup
<ogra> popey, what wlan driver does the eee use ?
<popey> atheros
<ogra> could it be that we have it in l-r-m ?
<popey> which release of ubuntu?
 * ogra needs to know if the ubuntu-mobile image works on it, it ships l-r-m 2.6.27
<popey> 8.04 doesn't have it, I'm certain of that
<ogra> (which contains madwifi)
<popey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Wireless
<ogra> ah, thanks
<popey> np
<BugMaN> ogra: in intrepid works out-of-the-box
<ogra> BugMaN, cool, thanks !
<james_w> BugMaN: do you not have to blacklist ath_hal?
<BugMaN> james_w: nope
<BugMaN> james_w: its work without any mod
<james_w> some users do apparently
<james_w> BugMaN: was yours a fresh install of Intrepid?
<BugMaN> james_w: nope
<BugMaN> james_w: i'm upgrade from alpha to beta
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> ah, so still Intrepid?
<BugMaN> james_w: and after that wi-fi works
<BugMaN> james_w: yes
<james_w> I mean you haven't had hardy on that box?
<BugMaN> james_w: yeah only intrepid
<james_w> that might be it then: while Intrepid has .27 and so ath5k, which works nicely, those who upgrade have to blacklist ath_hal.
<james_w> ogra: ^
<ogra> james_w, ath5k only works on some devices
<ogra> it doesnt work on i.e. the samsung Q1 which the mobile team uses as reference device for development
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> works nicely on the eee
<ogra> the same chipset seems to work on other HW combos though
<ogra> must be the BIOS or combination of HW that makes it break
<ogra> we're currently working on a quirk for the driver to not use ath5k on the Q1
<ogra> but apparently the question came up if the ubuntu-mobile image works on the eee, and all i know is that there are issues with te wlan ... if that works, -mobile should work fine
<ogra> (people seem to love the new mobile UI on eee, so it would be bad if it wouldnt work by release)
<persia> ogra, Despite your insistence on it's touchiness, it looks *great* on the Eee form-factor.
<james_w> yeah, I'm using it, it works nicely
<ogra> james_w, mobile ?
<james_w> the biggest things are the gnome-session thing, and the lack of gnome-app-install in the launcher I think
<jernst> Hello, can someone else than me confirm this new firefox bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/280623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280623 in firefox-3.0 ".deb association with gdebi doesn't work in firefox" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> ogra: well, not from an image, but I think so, I assembled all the bits
<james_w> ogra: I'm happy to test images for you if you like
<ogra> james_w, no, mobile is: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/mobile/
<ogra> it doesnt use the netbook launcher
<ogra> which remonds me i need to update the netbook-launcher package to fix the font issues
<james_w> ah, what am I using then?
<ogra> no idea, something custom :)
<ogra> james_w, but it would be nice to know if the image works for you, its a live usb image so no need to install
<james_w> ogra: cool, I'll buy a USB stick and give it a go
<ogra> that'D be cool ....
<ogra> remond me to pay you a bunch of beers in dec. :)
<james_w> ah yeah, I'm using UNR I think
<bddebian> Boo
<nhandler> Ahh!!!
<bddebian> :)
<etienne> hi
<etienne> is there any bug on gconfd in intrepid which eat all cpu time ?
<etienne> to know if i have to report it :)
<etienne> (or to find the solution :) )
<seb128> no there is no bug about that and it's not likely a gconf issue, maybe you have client which keeps reading or writting there?
<etienne> seb128: how can i find it ?
<seb128> etienne: what do you to get the issue?
<etienne> nothing :)
<etienne> just satring gnome
<etienne> starting
<seb128> did you try user an another user account?
<seb128> what ubuntu version?
<etienne> interepid
<etienne> tu me prends pour quoi ? :)
<etienne> i will truy another account
<etienne> i have deleted .gconf* and .gnome*
<etienne> seb128: ok with another user no problem...
<etienne> do you how can i know how can i find the guilty client ?
<bcurtiswx> hey, what package controls the touchpad on ubuntu?
<seb128> etienne: try moving configs, .gconf, .gnome, etc until finding what is creating the issue
<etienne> i have deleted all theses rep
<persia> bcurtiswx, I'd think xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<seb128> and you still get the issue?
<seb128> any application, theme you are using, etc which is not the standard one?
<bcurtiswx> persia, ty
<seb128> try moving other directories and configurations
<bcurtiswx> Bug Triage Team: bug #278995 should have enough information for triage.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278995 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad vertical and horizontal scroll not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278995
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, just out of curiosity, was System/Preferences/Touchpad verified?
<bcurtiswx> in the reporters description they say that "Horizontal and vertical scroll is enabled in touchpad settings."
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, you are correct, I missed it ;-(
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, no problem we are only human
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, done
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, tyvm
<kees> jdstrand: SUP changelog format from #u-hardened> I'm for it.  :)
<kees> gah, wrong channel
<bdmurray> wouldn't an xorg.conf, and maybe Xorg.0.log, be good for bug 278995?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278995 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad vertical and horizontal scroll not working" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278995
<bdmurray> dholbach_: hey there
<hggdh> bdmurray, indeed. bcurtiswx could you please ask the reporter for the /var/log/Xorg.o.log?
<bdmurray> the config file too ;)
<hggdh> although I can also repeat it
<hggdh> so I will add it in
<bdmurray> great!
<hggdh> done
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, bdmurray, thx sorry i am making myself lunch
<tseliot> hggdh: I have just replied and attached a xorg.conf that I would like you to try
<bdmurray> mvo: yesterday we were talking about update-manager hanging during the "Cleaning up" stage.  Did you get a chance to look at that at all?
<hggdh> tseliot, will check it
<hggdh> tseliot, losing SHMConfig would disable control of the touchpad, would it not?
<tseliot> hggdh: no, you shouldn't lose anything
<tseliot> Xorg will autodetect the touchpad
<hggdh> k. will be back in a few
<hggdh> tseliot, yes, now I can scroll horizontal and vertical. Question: how do I disable the touchpad now?
<tseliot> hggdh: do you use GNOME?
<tseliot> hggdh: if so, you can use the System/Preferences/Mouse menu
<bcurtiswx> on machines without a touchpad, will the touchpad tab show up in that menu?
<tseliot> no, it won't
<bcurtiswx> ty
<hggdh> tseliot, yes, I use gnome, but System/Preferences/Mouse will control the mouse. I still will type and hit the touchpad...
<tseliot> isn't there an entry for the touchpad there?
<hggdh> yes, disabled because we took out SHMConfig
<hggdh> I will try with SHMConfig enabled again, and see if I maintain hor/vert scroll
<tseliot> maybe try adding this to your xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d6c33e22e
<tseliot> hggdh: it should be enough ^^
<hggdh> tseliot, yes, this is what I was adding. Be back in a few
<hggdh> tseliot, adding the syanptics driver loses vert/hor scrolling
<hggdh> darn, I had it disabled :-( hold on
<hggdh> no, even enabling the touchpad does not provide scrolling
<hggdh> so... interaction between the synaptics driver and default xorg?
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 280236 might be the same as what we were talking about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280236 in update-manager "update-manager --dist-upgrade gets stuck at the end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280236
<tseliot> hggdh: ah, right, try removing the line with the "synaptics" driver.  The log shows that you have an "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" touchpad.
<tseliot> and restart the xserver
<hggdh> doing it
<mvo> bdmurray: it seems to be relatively common now, I saw some people with similar problems i n#ubuntu+1
<bdmurray> mvo: Do you need any further information?
<mvo> bdmurray: I milestoned it
<hggdh> tseliot, we need a driver for the touchpad. Do you have any idea what is the name for the Alps Glidepint driver?
<hggdh> and this is probably the issue with the reporters: wrong touchpad driver
<tseliot> hggdh: now that I think about it, synaptics should work
<hggdh> tseliot, so we are missing something... time to google around
<tseliot> hggdh: wgrant worked on the touchpad tab in the mouse menu, you might want to ask him about this
<tseliot> hggdh: ah, and does setting Option      "Protocol" "alps" work?
<tseliot> i.e. using "alps" instead of "evdev-dev"
<hggdh> tseliot, will try the protocol option
<bcurtiswx_> ok, so i just stuck a DVD in my DVD drive.. and it told me to load totem movie player... and it froze my entire system
<bcurtiswx> had to hard reboot :(
<maco> crimsun: linux-backports-modules did not fix my kernel panics. it actually made one happen within 5 minutes of booting and made it so that wireless can't connect, even to open networks
<hggdh> tseliot, back to beginning. I will post the last Xorg.0.conf, but it seems now the defined InputDevice is disregarded, and X uses Hal to get the GlidePoint
 * tseliot scratches head
<bcurtiswx> so yeah, i think i've got a decent sized bug here
<bcurtiswx> i load a dvd movie into my dvd drive
<bcurtiswx> it tried to run in totem, but totem turns darker and i close it this time to make sure it doesn't freeze my system
<bcurtiswx> then a minute later
<bcurtiswx> my system just stops working
<bcurtiswx> once again, a hard reboot the only option i've got
<tseliot> bcurtiswx: what driver do you use? And are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<bcurtiswx> my video is nvidia 177.80, and its Gstreamer
<bcurtiswx> tseliot: ^^
<tseliot> ok, it might be a problem with gstreamer then
<bcurtiswx> ok
<maco> why do we ship gstreamer?
<maco> xine is *so* much better when it comes to dvds
<maco> gstreamer can't even do menus
<bcurtiswx> im going through apport right now and creating a bug report
<maco> ive never used apport
<bcurtiswx> it collects information from the system for devs
<tseliot> maco: because otherwise you would have to use totem-xine and libdvdcss the latter of which patent issues (actually this might not be very accurate) in some countries
<tseliot> s/patent/has patent/
<maco> tseliot: i know libdvdcss has those issues, but you need it to use dvds with gstreamer too anyway, so what's it matter?
<maco> bcurtiswx: i know what it is. it's that pain in the butt thing that pops up every time something crashes and makes you enter a password before you can dismiss it that i disabled for being an annoying pain in the butt
<bcurtiswx> maco, haha yes.  its got some useful parts though
<tseliot> maco: I *guess* it's legal to do so with gstreamer
<tseliot> I might be wrong though
<maco> tseliot: gstreamer cant play encrypted dvds without libdvdcss either though, can it?
<bcurtiswx> #280860
<bcurtiswx> thats mine
<maco> bcurtiswx: gotta say "bug" before it to get the bot to respond
 * bcurtiswx punches bot
<bcurtiswx> bug #280860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280860 in totem "Totem-Gstreamer locks system up when attempting to play DVD's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280860
<tseliot> maco: I guess you're right. It's all explained here BTW: http://live.gnome.org/DvdPlaybackWithTotem
<maco> tseliot: i just dont get why they bother with gstreamer when xine does everything gstreamer does, but in some cases better
<tseliot> maco: I have no idea, I have always used xine ;)
<tseliot> hggdh: can you try setting Protocol to "auto-dev"
<tseliot> ?
<tseliot> that should work according to the man page
<hggdh> tseliot, will do
<hggdh> back in a few
<bcurtiswx> maco, DVD works fine in xine.. thx
<bcurtiswx> or not...
<tseliot> bcurtiswx: have a look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bcurtiswx> yup, it still broke my computer
<bcurtiswx> with xine
<maco> maybe your dvd drive's driver is screwed up...if that's possible
<bcurtiswx> im installing VLC
<bcurtiswx> seeing if it does the same thing
<jl_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-samba/+bug/280872
<jl_> plz check
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<jl_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-samba/+bug/280872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280872 in system-config-samba "system-config-samba.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> jl_: what about it?
<jl_> check it :)
<jl_> kinda shitty bug
<_Zeus_> oh, now i see
<_Zeus_> "something missing"
<_Zeus_> whutthe
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<bcurtiswx> maybe it IS my dvd drive
<bcurtiswx> but how?
<jl_> _Zeus_: refresh :)
<_Zeus_> i did
<_Zeus_> duped
<hggdh> tseliot, I changed it do "auto-dev" -- same behaviour. I then changed the driver to "alps". It now loads OK, and I have again control of hor/ver scroll
<hggdh> tseliot, but -- of course -- now I cannot disable the touchpad ;-)
<bcurtiswx> can others who have intrepid and a desktop dvd drive please test playing a movie
<bcurtiswx> bbl
<jl_> can't check the duplicate bug ?
<_Zeus_> no, i can;t
<_Zeus_> private?
<jl_> you marked is as dupe ?
<jl_> but can't check the 237323 bug
<hggdh> tseliot, I am guessing the issue now is with the gsynaptics programme
<KennethVenke1> hello,
<KennethVenke1> i'm trying to get started with triaging. I have some time at the moment, so i thought, why not start with the firefox hug day. (since firefox is part of my most frequently used software ;) )
<KennethVenke1> So i was looking at bug #280101 to which i commented. What steps should i do to complete this triage.
<KennethVenke1> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/280101)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280101 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox search bar points to wrong language wikipedia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280101 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox search bar points to wrong language wikipedia" [Undecided,New]
<tseliot> hggdh: I ran out of ideas.
<hggdh> tseliot, two chances, I think: (1) gsynaptics need to be looked at; (2) some other option should be provided in the InputDevice section
<jl_> how can I check the added samba users now ? as system-config-samba is broken ?
<bdmurray> KennethVenke1: One good thing to know is whether you are using Hardy or Intrepid
<KennethVenke1> hardy
<KennethVenke1> bdmurray: i'm using hardy, should i be using intrepid?
<bdmurray> KennethVenke1: Not necessarily.  Since you've "recreated" the bug you can set the status to Confirmed
<_Zeus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/280897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280897 in ubuntu "fsck is not helpful" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> can someone give me an opinion on that?  he's complaining that fsck couldn't fix it all?
<chrisccoulson> if fsck moved all his files to lost+found, then thats because his fsck was borked
<chrisccoulson> that's not a fsck problem. it recovered what ic ould
<_Zeus_> no, he didn't say that it moved all his files there
<_Zeus_> he says that there a bunch of files with weird names
<chrisccoulson> **recovered what it could even
<_Zeus_> which is, i think, all the crap it couldn't fix?
<chrisccoulson> "fsck now moved the whole volume to lost+found - and I wonder how the hell does those filenames there suppose to help me restore the mess"
<_Zeus_> which means that it couldn't fix anything?
<chrisccoulson> thats right
<chrisccoulson> i don't think thats a bug in the software at all
<_Zeus_> agreed
<_Zeus_> do you want to tell him that please?  i g2g
<chrisccoulson> no problem
<_Zeus_> ty
<_Zeus_> nm, back
<_Zeus_> i'll do it
<chrisccoulson> it's ok - i've just done it;)
<_Zeus_> ok, i just put mine anyway :P didn't see that
<_Zeus_> they're different, though, so that's ok
<jl_> _Zeus_: is there a way to check ubuntu users now, as system-config-samba doesn't work
<bdmurray> jl_: doesn't work on what release?
<jl_> intrepid
<jl_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-samba/+bug/280872
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<crimsun> maco: did you crossreference the actual versions of the driver in both?
<crimsun> maco: (i.e., l-b-m/hardy-proposed and l/intrepid)
<chrisccoulson> jl_ - I can't recreate your problem on system-config-samba. that crash would suggest a missing python-libuser, but s-c-s depends on this correctly
<chrisccoulson> however, i do get another crash due to missing library
<chrisccoulson> it's missing a library called rhpl.translate.
<jl_> well thats the error I have
<jl_> missing rhpl.translate
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. your bug has been marked a duplicate of another, but it isn't actually a duplicate
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if the retracer did that
<chrisccoulson> it did
<jl_> _Zeus_: marked it as duplicate ..
<chrisccoulson> looking through the activity log, it says the retracer marked it as a duplicate
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-samba/+bug/280872/+activity
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<chrisccoulson> i might contact pitti
<maco> crimsun: no
<maco> crimsun: iwl4965 from l-u-m works but *might* be causing panics. iwl4965 from l-b-m doesn't work. iwlagn from intrepid is known to kernel panic.
<crimsun> maco: I know that much; I was referring to reading the git tree.
<chrisccoulson> jl_ - I don't think these missing libraries even exist in Ubuntu
<maco> crimsun: they're different drivers in hardy and intrepid. intrepid has iwlagn. hardy has iwl4965
<crimsun> maco: I /know/ they're different drivers.  I was referring to reading the actual git tree.  (Am I being unclear here?)
<jl_> chrisccoulson: maby yes, but then this should be fixxed ?
<maco> crimsun: i dont understand reading the git tree. how'm i supposed to know what's going on in there?
<maco> crimsun: or rather, to understand
<crimsun> maco: use the upstream bug trackers to crossreference the /source code/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure it will be fixed at this late stage.
<chrisccoulson> and system-config-samba is not in debian either
<chrisccoulson> it's more likely that it will just be dropped probably
<chrisccoulson> i don't know though
<maco> crimsun: no mention of panics with iwl4965 on kernel.org's bugzilla
<maco> huh this is ironic
<maco> the only computer i have that doesn't kernel panic every few days has an ati card and broadcom wireless
<maco> the ones that kernel panic all the time...all intel
<crimsun> why is that ironic?  it's not as if ati & bcm hw is awful with crappy drivers.
<maco> crimsun: well intel generally has very nice drivers by comparison
<maco> maybe not on the stability metric though
<maco> crimsun: can you help me set up netconsole some time to try to catch the kernel panics?
<crimsun> sure, but likely not before OLF
<maco> crimsun: yeah, i know, after
<_Zeus_> hey guys, is this a bug?
<_Zeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55764/
<_Zeus_>  /$ apt-cache policy python-compizconfig
<_Zeus_> python-compizconfig:
<_Zeus_>   Installed: 0.7.7+git20080618-0ubuntu1
<_Zeus_>   Candidate: 0.7.7+git20080618-0ubuntu1
<_Zeus_> anyone??? bug?
<crimsun> sec.
<_Zeus_> sure
<crimsun> (on a high-latency, high-jitter connection, so updating takes a few minutes)
<_Zeus_> anyone?  should i submit a bug?
<crimsun> sec.
<crimsun> _Zeus_: no, it's not a bug per se.  You happen to be attempting to upgrade while python-compizconfig hasn't been dinstalled to the main archive.
<_Zeus_> crimsun: got it, so no bug report
<_Zeus_> they'll fix it themselves?
<crimsun> _Zeus_: please see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compizconfig-python/0.7.8-0ubuntu1/+build/734075; note that it takes some time between completing compile and distributing to main archive.
<_Zeus_> crimsun: the page doesn't exist?
<crimsun> ok, try https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/python-compizconfig/0.7.8-0ubuntu1
<crimsun> that's for the arch that I use, though, so beware.
<_Zeus_> umm
<_Zeus_> as in, i could download that?
<crimsun> yes, for that arch
<crimsun> but - don't do that normally.  I'm simply saying that you need to wait an hour, and it will be installable from the main archive.
<gilligan_> hi
<crimsun> gilligan_: hi
<gilligan_> my intrepid (amd64/SamsungQ45) installation is right now thrashing so hard it takes up to a minute to log in on any tty .. I am looking for information that would be of use for reporting this as bug
<gilligan_> finally getting closer to logging in .. system load is reported as 0.81 , but swap usage is 100%
<gilligan_> so something is really eating up memory
<gilligan_> memory usage only at 45% tho, so I don't know why swap is being used that much
<gilligan_> any suggestions on how to approach this so that I can provide some proper information?
<crimsun> sure, ping me in #ubuntu+1.  Please tell the amount of RAM, for instance.
<steve555> Hi everyone#
<bdmurray> steve555: hello
<steve555> Hi bdmurray.
<steve555> How is the firefox triarging getting on?
<bdmurray> pretty well I believe
<steve555> Cool,anything I can do to help?I know nothing about programming.
<bdmurray> steve555: absolutely, you don't need to know programming to improve the quality of bug reports and move them along the triaging process
<steve555> That's great,I have noticed after yesterday's updates that when I ran firefox,it would just freeze on me occasionally.I haven't tried it tonight,even though I have updated twice today.I'm using Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex Beta.
<txwikinger> This is weird.. I cannot access https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/236822
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<nhandler_> txwikinger: I can't access it either. That is strange.
<james_w> txwikinger: why is that weird?
<james_w> I mean do you expect to be able to access it?
<nhandler_> Wait, txwikinger is it an ubuntu bug?
<txwikinger> yes
<james_w> er, why do^ sorry
<txwikinger> I would think so
<txwikinger> It is on the Hug Day listing with the title "P3: Gutsy freezes when loggin out or shutting down"
<james_w> ah, maybe it's a typo
<nhandler_> txwikinger: I don't know how to verify, but if it is a bug in a package other than Ubuntu, and it is set to private, then that would explain why we can not access it
<james_w> apport causes Ubuntu bugs to be private for a while
<james_w> I mean really private
<nhandler_> james_w: I thought bug control members were meant to be able to access private bugs from apport
<txwikinger> Well.. it seems to be an ubuntu bug
<james_w> we can only see them normally as it subscribes the crash bug triagers when it has done its thing, up to that point you can't
<txwikinger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/236822
<txwikinger> has the same result
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<txwikinger> well.. I will try it later again then
<james_w> so sometimes a user will arrive here and say "I just reported 123456 through apport" and you won't be able to see it yet
<james_w> txwikinger: but if it's on the hug day list I would guess that's not the case, because the person that put it on the list probably wouldn't have been able to see it either
<txwikinger> well.. it should not be a brand new bug
<txwikinger> that too
<nhandler_> james_w: I don't think they generate the lists by hand. I think they use a script.
<txwikinger> I am wondering if they did something that big control cannot access private bugs anymore
<txwikinger> bug control that is
<james_w> nhandler_: that's true, you might want to ask Mr. Murray.
<james_w> txwikinger: I doubt it, I was looking at a couple a little while ago.
<txwikinger> ok... I just looked at one too
<bdmurray> txwikinger: what list was that on?
<nhandler_> bdmurray: The bug day list
<txwikinger> the one from 20081007
<txwikinger> triaged bugs that should be set incomplete if no response after the request to test on intrepid
<bdmurray> it's a "private-private" and shouldn't have made the list
<txwikinger> Aha.. the aliens have undermined canonical too :D
<bdmurray> generally scripts are used to make the lists and that bug showing up was an oversight on our part
<txwikinger> Well.. in this case I will not report a bug against launchpad :)
<bdmurray> thanks for bringing it up
<mrooney> hm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs doesn't even mention anything about looking for duplicates
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you suppose it should?
<bdmurray> mrooney: its kind of in the "When not to file a bug"
<bdmurray> also I think it is somewhat easier to make a bug a duplicate of another than it is to tell someone to file a new bug report because the bug they thought was their's really isn't
<mrooney> bdmurray: ahh yes, so it is, I just skimmed it and then searched for "duplicate"
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah, that's a good point
<mrooney> well then it is probably fine :)
<tuxmaniac> under what package should bugs related to Media keys on the laptop be under?
<tuxmaniac> I mean the Vol Up/Dn keys, Play , Stop etc.
<tuxmaniac> it doesnt work anymore on my Dell XPS laptop after I just upgraded to Intrepid
<crimsun> tuxmaniac: either acpi-support or hotkey-setup.  It looks like the latter.
<crimsun> (at least it doesn't appear to be for xserver-xorg-input-evdev...)
<tuxmaniac> yeah. But I put it under linuxsource as there were a couple of other similar media key bug reports on other laptops reported under previous ubuntu releases
<tuxmaniac> do i change it?
<crimsun> tuxmaniac: I suggest doing so
<bdmurray> This might be helpful - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting#Problem%20involves%20keyboard%20input%20ceasing%20to%20work
<bdmurray> more the missing support section
<tuxmaniac> bdmurray: thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-10
<murdok> someone please triage bug 275269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275269 in firefox-3.0 "x-www-browser doesn't work with firefox 3.0 in intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275269
<murdok> bye!
<bdmurray> heh
<mrooney> james_w: oh hey, congrats on motu!
<james_w> thanks mrooney
<bddebian> \o/ james_w
<james_w> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya james_w
<bcurtiswx> what is the java package im supposed to install in intrepid
<bcurtiswx> i want to play yahoo games for example
<bcurtiswx> ubufox doesn't list any options
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: perhaps the one in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrooney> james_w: will you be at UDS? I need to learn some of your package-foo
<james_w> mrooney: I will, are you going?
<mrooney> james_w: indeed, I am quite excited!
<james_w> rockin'
<mrooney> yes, apparently I made the list of worthy community members to Canonical.
<Hobbsee> get ready to drink lots of beer :P
<bcurtiswx> mrooney, thx but that java package doesn't work for some reason
<mrooney> maybe I can get Canonical support for eeebotu and add those subscription features, even
<mrooney> Hobbsee: haha. I will have to try some California wines as well!
<Hobbsee> mrooney: canonical support for an irc bot?  it won't happen.
<mrooney> Hobbsee: err, I meant Canonical hosting, if that makes any difference
<james_w> Hobbsee: are you going this time?
<Hobbsee> james_w: yes
<Hobbsee> mrooney: yes, i figured.  Same answer.
<james_w> Hobbsee: excellent
<Hobbsee> mrooney: although, if you get elmo sozzled, it might happen
<Hobbsee> james_w: yes, it shoudl be fun :)
<mrooney> Hobbsee: :)
 * Hobbsee even has some idea of waht she's going to talk about.
<mrooney> If I could get some sort of proof of concept up of the things bdmurray and I have discussed I bet it could seem valuable enough
<mrooney> or, if it actually becomes valuable enough random downtime might convince someone
<james_w> Hobbsee: we should make sure to discuss your brainstorm idea I saw recently
<Hobbsee> james_w: indeed.  that's what my talk will be on.
<mrooney> though, hggdh's hosting seems to have been quite solid so far.
<Hobbsee> james_w: if you've got thoughts before UDS, that'd be cool to konw.
<Hobbsee> mrooney: i think that happened with ubotu.  no dice.
<james_w> Hobbsee: yeah, I'm not sure, but talking about it at UDS will help.
<Hobbsee> james_w: i hope so.
<Hobbsee> james_w: at least i've got a fair idea of what sessions at UDS are like now, so have a better idea on how to run it, than i would have if i'd proposed the same thing a couple of years ago
<james_w> good
<james_w> what was the last one that you went to?
<Hobbsee> sevilla
<RAOF> Hobbsee: What brainstorm idea?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: the one about losing developers too quickly, and hwo to stop it
<RAOF> Oh, neat.
<telexicon> developers are leaving?
<lfaraone> telexicon: There's a high burn out rate in the core team.
<mrooney> lfaraone: have you tried cookies?
<telexicon> i thought they were paid?
<bddebian> Stop the madness... :)
<lfaraone> mrooney: What?
<lfaraone> kees: lol.
<mrooney> sending cookies to developers :)
<lfaraone> * mrooney
<lfaraone> telexicon: Not all of them, just the Canonical ones.
<telexicon> i thought they were all canonical ones
<lfaraone> mrooney: Oooh, I want one!
<lfaraone> telexicon: Canonical encourages unpaid devels. In fact, most are.
<lfaraone> (don't quote me)
<Hobbsee> lfaraone: motu, actually
<telexicon> yeah but debian devs help too
<lfaraone> Hobbsee: there arn't non-canonical main devels?
<Hew> Hi. Is it reasonable to mark bug 127705 as fixed? The bug fix in question has been applied to Ubuntu, but there are a number of other issues and multiple upstream bugs. Should I mark as fixed, and ask for other issues to be opened as new bugs if needed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 127705 in compiz "compiz doesn't "talk" when switching windows" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127705
<Hobbsee> lfaraone: there are lots of them, too.
<maco> lfaraone: what do you think crimsun was?
<lfaraone> maco: a core devel.
<lfaraone> maco: (I'm just sanity-checking.
<maco> lfaraone: and he was never a Canonical employee
<lfaraone> maco: I know, as I said, I'm making sure I understand.
<mrooney> bdmurray: bug 281039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281039 in update-manager "update manager hangs after partial distribution upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281039
<mrooney> did you already file one, I can't remember?
<Elbrus> In view of bugday I reviewed bug 240860, I NormalizedBugFormat it, can confirm it and just added a link to an upstream bug report. Can it be set to triaged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240860 in firefox-3.0 "selected radiobuttons are grayed out, so you can not see what you just selected (on/off)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240860
<Elbrus> ^ anybody wants to help me with triaging?
<hggdh> Elbrus, looking into it now
<hggdh> Elbrus, you can set the Importance also. Since it was not set, I put it as low.
<Elbrus> hggdh: I don't have the rights to set the importance...
<Elbrus> hggdh: thanks
 * mrooney waves at hggdh
<bdmurray> mrooney: likely a dup of 280236
<bdmurray> bug 280236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280236 in update-manager "update-manager --dist-upgrade gets stuck at the end" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280236
<mrooney> bdmurray: indeed, should it be marked as a duplicate since it is getting stuck at the same step?
<bdmurray> mrooney: sorry my firefox is being slow
<mrooney> bdmurray: better file a bug :)
<Elbrus> I reviewed bug 275396, I NormalizedBugFormat it and I can confirm it. Can somebody set it to triaged and priority low? The duplicate is NO dublicate of this bug and that one should be marked incomplete.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275396 in firefox-3.0 "about: screen wrong version number (1.9.0.x instead of 3.0.x)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275396
<bdmurray> mrooney: probably a duplicate if the version is the same but using the "cleaning up" phase to determine duplicity isn't that foolproof
<mrooney> well it says specifically ldconfig
<mrooney> we don't know it got stuck at read(0, precisely, you are right
<bdmurray> 'It happened again, this time after "processing triggers for man-db"'
<bdmurray> I'd imagine its a dupicate but it'd probably best to confirm somehow
<mrooney> yes, though, is there a way to do that? you can't really duplicate that specific update, other than ask that if it happens again to do an strace and see if the same thing is happening
<RAOF> mike-solidus: By installing gnome-control-center, and running "gnome-appearance-properties", I'd wager.
<bdmurray> Elbrus: you can make bug 274656 not a duplicate if you want
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274656 in firefox-3.0 "User Agent string incorrect (3.0.3) (dup-of: 275396)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275396 in firefox-3.0 "about: screen wrong version number (1.9.0.x instead of 3.0.x)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275396
<bdmurray> bug 275396 and bug 279083 are probably related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275396 in firefox-3.0 "about: screen wrong version number (1.9.0.x instead of 3.0.x)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279083 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3.0.3 on intrepid reports 3.0.1 as user agent" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279083
<bdmurray> er, I ment 274656 and 279083
<Elbrus> bdmurray: I cannot find where to make it NOT a duplicate (maybe I do not have the rights?)
<bdmurray> Elbrus: click on "Mark as duplicate" when viewing bug 274656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274656 in firefox-3.0 "User Agent string incorrect (3.0.3) (dup-of: 79083)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 79083 in python-gd "removal request" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/79083
<bdmurray> hmm, that's interesting
<bdmurray> oh he, a 2 is missing
<Elbrus> bdmurray: sorry, I made a mistake
<bdmurray> Elbrus: that's alright, no worries
<Elbrus> bdmurray: its fixed now
<Elbrus> can you remove the duplicate by entering noting in the mark as duplicate box?
<bdmurray> Elbrus: yes, that's correct
<Elbrus> bdmurray: what do you think, would some text there help?
<Elbrus> bdmurray: I mean, ask Launchpad to supply some help text?
<bdmurray> I'd imagine its in the works
<Elbrus> bdmurray: could you set the bug as triaged? And priority low?
<bdmurray> but you could look to see if there is a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/
<Elbrus> bdmurray: malone is bug tracker for launchpad?
<bdmurray> malone is the old name for the bug tracking component of launchpad
<Elbrus> ah, I see it now
<bdmurray> launchpad does a lot of things ;)
<Elbrus> I know, I use a PPA
<Elbrus> :)
<bdmurray> Okay, so that would be a different component of launchpad
<bdmurray> I've updated the about: bug
<Elbrus> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> No problem, thanks for helping out!
<yotux> want to help but am confused on how to help with bug triage
<Elbrus> yotux: I had the same feeling recently: just figure out what you think, and if in doubt, just put your question here.
<Elbrus> yotux: and be polite and complete in your comments to a bug when you mark/triage.
<Elbrus> yotux: I hope you saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day is 14 Oct | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi thekorn
<maco> hey guys, is there a master bug somewhere for the fact that when you update firefox, it stops working until it's restarted?  i mean, i know that's why it tells you to restart, but i've come across two bug reports about it, and i'm not sure what to do with them
<maco> make that three
<thekorn> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=com.leonov.Backend /LeonovBackend com.leonov.Backend.searchTasks dict:string:string:"project","firefox"
<thekorn> upps, sorry, wrong window
<Rafik> hi all
<Rafik> The Volume control bar should disappear when you click elsewhere no ?
<persia> Rafik, Never did that for me.
<ogra> persia, it did before
<ogra> persia, that changed upstream in latest gnome sadly
 * ogra is quite annoyed by that too, though it helps on mobile where you might need two attemts to match the slider with your finger
<persia> ogra, Did it?  Hrm.  I remember being frustrated by that *long* ago, and don't remember it going away.  Perhaps just a matter of failing to notice when things work :)
<timing_> Hello guys, how can I trigger people to fix a bug I submitted 7 months ago?
<timing_> send them beer?
<timing_> I mean this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209047 in linux "Sound did work in 2.6.24-5 but not in 2.6.24-7 till 2.6.24-16" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<timing_> It's probably very easy to fix, but it seems like there is nobody fixing it
<timing_> crimsun and ogasawara replied on the byg
<timing_> bug
<timing_> crimsun did a 'fix' which wasn
<timing_> 't
<bddebian> Boo
<mbt> slomo: Are you there/available?
<slomo> mbt: yes
<mbt> slomo: Hey, have a debugger open and attached currently re: bug 279800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279800 in gstreamer0.10 "GStreamer update (7-Oct-2008, Intrepid) causes Banshee crash" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279800
<mbt> Current debug session is attached to the bug, up to the current gdb prompt anyway.  But I am having some trouble getting the info you requested.
<slomo> mbt: one moment please :)
<mbt> slomo: No problem, thanks for looking! :)
<slomo> mbt: so after calling gst_object_get_name(0xblabla) you didn't get a line like $1 = (gchar *) 0x87d7908 "audioconvert0"
<slomo> mbt: but instead it just said that the thread exited and banshee was running again?
<slomo> mbt: not sure if i asked that already but do you get the same failure when playing the same file in totem? (run totem from a terminal to see if the assertions are hit)
<mbt> Right.  Apparently it hung waiting for a mutex.  Banshee wasn't completely running, just running enough for the UI to work and not be considered dead by the WM.
<mbt> Dunno, I know that it's random in Banshee, it's not by the file, it just happens.
<mbt> Does totem do playlists?
<slomo> iirc yes
<mbt> Ahh, k.  Well, I can play music there for a little while and see if it crops up that way, too.
<mbt> Any idea how to get gdb to squeeze out the return value from gst_object_get_name()?
<slomo> mbt: ok, if it takes a mutex that's sad :) let's work around that... simply try "print ((GstObject *) 0xblabla)->name"
<mbt> Alrighty, one sec
<slomo> and the same way "print ((GstObject *) 0xblabla)->parent", if it's not 0 do "print ((GstObject *) 0xblabla)->parent->name"
<mbt> slomo: Paydirt!
<mbt> $3 = (gchar *) 0x7f99c40da430 "proxypad5", $4 = (GstObject *) 0x22458a0, and $5 = (gchar *) 0x7f99c40fe670 "sink" respectively
<slomo> great... ok, now even more ugly ;)    "p (char*) g_type_name (((GTypeInstance *)0x22458a0)->g_class->g_type)"
<mbt> Hrm, that one hurt:  $6 = 0xffffffffd10a7a71 <Address 0xffffffffd10a7a71 out of bounds>
<mbt> slomo: Don't know if this helps, but every time I try that I get that exact same address... though if I print ((GTypeInstance *)0x22458a0)->g_class->g_type I get 34602592
<mbt> Is there another way that I can turn that number into a meaningful value?
<slomo> mbt: doesn't help, sorry :) no idea what to do now... one moment ;)
<mbt> slomo: No problem, not in a hurry.  :)
<mbt> slomo: Am using http://pastebin.com/m7a095f72 to keep the debugging session posted, so I don't spam the bug, fyi...
<slomo> mbt: could you run banshee with "GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 GST_DEBUG=*STATE*:5 banshee &> log" until it crashes and upload the created log somewhere?
<mbt> slomo: Sure thing.
<mbt> I'll also go ahead and upload the core file from gdb to the bug
<mbt> Maybe someone can do a decent post-mortem on it
<mbt> slomo: Goodness, I hope it crashes soon, lol, this log is growing very quickly
<mbt> slomo: The attachments from the most recent run are on the LP bug
<lycannyc-work> hey everyone, i just ran the last update and my gdm doesnt have gnome in the sessions so when i log in it just stays in the brown screen
<_Zeus_> ah, here we are
<_Zeus_> what were the updates?
<slomo> mbt: thanks
<slomo> mbt: i'll take another look tomorrow
<slomo> mbt: thanks for your help :)
<mbt> slomo: No biggie, thank you for yours!  I just hope it's not a difficult fix, lol
<slomo> mbt: it will be difficult to fix :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-11
<charlie-tca> I reported a bug against the Xubuntu Intrepid daily-live cd yesterday, bug #280900.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280900 in ubiquity "Xubuntu Intrepid daily-live 2008-10-09 won't install from desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280900
<charlie-tca> Today, another reporter confirmed the issue in the live cd. Can someone confirm the bug?
<lfaraone> Hey, is bug 281540 the expected behavior for Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281540 in ubuntu-meta "dpkg-dev not installed on ubuntu-desktop, so apt-get source fails" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281540
<wgrant> lfaraone: Yes, see the bug.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Ah, ok. Sorry to bother.
<AnAnt> Hello, is there something to add or someone to subscribe to this bug #281451  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281451 in linux "uvesafb does not support 1280x800 resolution for NVIDIA graphics adapters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281451
<AnAnt> tseliot: can we continue here ?
<tseliot> sure
<AnAnt> compiz core dumps
<tseliot> I need to see the output. Can you use pastebin to show me what happens?
<tseliot> and I would also like to see your xorg.conf
<AnAnt> tseliot: http://pastebin.com/m2522f07
<AnAnt> tseliot: xorg.conf is uploaded to the bug report now
<tseliot> both files look good to me
<tseliot> I haven't tried the latest release of Compiz
<AnAnt> I had this problem since Hardy btw
<tseliot> but I don't see why it should segfault
<AnAnt> I upgraded something (nvidia driver maybe)
<AnAnt> and since then, no compiz
<tseliot> is this a clean installation of Ubuntu?
<AnAnt> nope, upgrade
<tseliot> If not you could try the livecd, install the nvidia driver from "Hardware Drivers", log out, log in and try to enable Compiz
<AnAnt> tseliot: that does not work
<AnAnt> tseliot: livecd says that I must reboot
<tseliot> ok but just ignore that
<tseliot> and simply log out
<AnAnt> tseliot: what's 'Disable "dri2"' for
<tseliot> and log in
<AnAnt> tseliot: tried that, it doesn't work, probably because it doesn't modprobe nvidia ?
<tseliot> nothing you should worry about. It's a module that doesn't exist
<AnAnt> tseliot: doesn't work, means that X does not work, I have to revert to old xorg config
<tseliot> you can try to modprobe the driver manually before you log out
<tseliot> sudo modprobe nvidia
<AnAnt> tseliot: ok, I'll try that
<AnAnt> tseliot: btw, do you know where to find the session about how to use DKMS ?
<tseliot> this is about packaging with DKMS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/DKMSPackage
<AnAnt> yes, thanks
<AnAnt> ok, I'll try livecd now
<AnAnt1> tseliot: it works in live CD
<AnAnt1> I had to use the 173 driver though
<tseliot> AnAnt1: ok, please add this to the bug report
<AnAnt1> that's wierd though, right ?
<AnAnt1> the difference between the 2 xorg.conf is that the installed one got: BusID		"PCI:5:0:0"
<tseliot> there's no difference
<tseliot> that can't prevent Compiz from working
<AnAnt1> should I add any info to the bug report except that it worked with 173 driver on livecd ?
<tseliot> maybe try to remove your ~/.config/compiz directory and make sure that
<AnAnt1> that what ?
<tseliot> "compositing_manager" is not enabled in /->apps->/metacity in gconf
<AnAnt1> ok
<tseliot> actually it's /->apps->/metacity->general
<AnAnt1> ok, anything else before I reboot ?
<AnAnt1> any info you need from the live session I mean
<AnAnt1> tseliot: ?
<AnAnt1> hmmm, rebooting then
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> since 2 days ago, nvidia+compiz is unusable in intrepid beta
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/281065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281065 in compiz "window contents don't refresh until window is clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<persia> There were a couple people troubleshooting something similar about 6 hours ago.  You might want to check the transscript at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/11/%23ubuntu-bugs.html
<persia> If course, I could be completely mistaken.
<rom1v> I don't think it's the same problem
<persia> Hrm.  Then I suspect you'll have to catch one of the people who knows about the nvidia drivers.  I know the kernels changed a bit in the last couple days, so maybe some refresh or something is needed.
<tseliot> rom1v: I guess it's a duplicate of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rom1v> ok, it seems :)
<rom1v> I mark 281065 as duplicate
<tseliot> ok
<penguin42> did someone run a script over all xorg bugs that asked reporters for log files etc?
<balachmar> Hi, is anyone aware of a bug with the nvidia drivers? I wanted to run GuildWars in wine again after upgrading to intrepid. But I get the following message in the terminal NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). I think that because of this GW doesn't recognize any 3d capabilities and it doesn't start anymore. The same error also appears when I run glxgears.
<balachmar> I just posted a bug report: 281747
<balachmar> I just posted a bug report: bug 281747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281747 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281747
<shmengie> 6 leged critters anyone?
<shmengie> or is it 8 only?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-12
<ronj> hello
<qense> hi
<alex_mayorga> hi, anyone can remove "private" from bug 263381
<ubottu> Bug 263381 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/263381 is private
<alex_mayorga> please?
<james_w> done
<alex_mayorga> james_w, can you confirm, I just reproduced on fully updated intrepid
<james_w> I don't seem to get a crash, but nothing opened, so maybe I did and apport missed it
<alex_mayorga> try the IRC link on http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Other+Firefox+support I got the crash there using Firefox too
<Elbrus> alex_mayorga: I get a pop-up asking me in which application I want to start. Fully updated intrepid as well. If I check the purple-url-handler, nothing happens...
<Elbrus> slightly better than a crash...
<alex_mayorga> mine crash and gets caught by apport, dunno what it might be
<Elbrus> paul@etna ~ $ python /usr/bin/purple-url-handler irc://irc.gimp.net/online-desktop
<Elbrus> python: can't open file '/usr/bin/purple-url-handler': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<alex_mayorga> Elbrus, maybe that's the cause
<Elbrus> not for a crash like yours, but it explains the behavior that I see.
<Elbrus> alex_mayorga: that script is part of libpurple-bin, which I don't have installed. I install it now and will test
<alex_mayorga> Elburs, do you want me to try something down here?
<alex_mayorga> I can "crash" it at will :(
<Elbrus> alex_mayorga: I am just an average user (just like you??) I just now a slight little bit of python and I want to see if I can reproduce it for the bug-report.
<Elbrus> Error: no libpurple-powered client is running. Try starting Pidgin or Finch.
<Elbrus> Do you have Pidgin RUNNING?
<alex_mayorga> yes, it still crashes
<Elbrus> also if you close Pidgin?
<alex_mayorga> not sure, but I have some "important" conversations going, I'll check and update the bug report
<Elbrus> I'm testing myself, but have never used Pidgin before.
<alex_mayorga> Elbrus, what you use? pidgin is my IM of choice right now
<Elbrus> I used Kopete (was until my upgrade to Intrepid a KDE user), and use Skype for VoIP.
<Elbrus> So it is the best one around now???
<Elbrus> Now I get: No matching account found.
<Elbrus> Oh, and my IRC-client is Konversation...
<Elbrus> alex_mayorga: what do you get when you run the python line in a command shell?
<alex_mayorga> Elbrush I get the crash and some multiline errors
<alex_mayorga> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alex_mayorga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56722/
<james_w> alex_mayorga: have you searched for bugs on pidgin's bug tracker?
<james_w> ah, it's currently down
<alex_mayorga> james_w not really
<alex_mayorga> james_w, are you on mozilla team?
<james_w> alex_mayorga: no, 'fraid not
<savvas0> hey, is there a bug report about the display getting scrambled when switching tabs in a program?
<savvas0> I mean it doesn't refresh and show the whole tab contents properly, it shows parts of the contents of the old tab and parts from the new active one
<alex_mayorga> anyone that can help me move https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124159 forward?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> it's still broken on Intrepid
<james_w> I'd take gutsy out the title then
<alex_mayorga> how do I change the kernel version on the bug? would it be better to file a new one?
<james_w> what do you mean?
<alex_mayorga> james_w seeing the bug I sent?
<james_w> yes
<alex_mayorga> it was marked as invalid, but looks like they overlook my last comment
<alex_mayorga> is still broken on lates development kernel
<james_w> look at the top, only one task is invalid, the other is confirmed
<SpudULike> On my Lenovo N100 suspend works well on 2.6.27-2-generic that came with an Alpha release of Ibex, but suspend isn't so good with later releases - the trackpad doesn't work and SOME of the keys don't either.  I want some help in submitting the most helpful bug report.
<alex_mayorga> james_w, can you help me get a useful bug report for 124159?
<james_w> sorry, I'm not good with the kernel
<alex_mayorga> anyone?
<mrooney> bug 124159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124159
<Elbrus> alex_mayorga: I'm back (we were looking at you IRC bug)
<Elbrus> do you have accounts for irc.gimp and support.mozilla? And if yes, do you have multiple? How do the names look?
<Elbrus> alex_mayorga: I have the feeling that there is something strange with your accounts
<Elbrus> alex_mayorga: maybe you can see what the output is of: grep \<name\> ~/.purple/accounts.xml
<alex_mayorga> I have a mozilla one IIRC
<Elbrus> how does it look in the account file?
<alex_mayorga> 	<name>alex_mayorga@irc.mozilla.org</name>
<jmillikin> I have a one-line patch that I'd like to get into gst-plugins-base package; is that easy? There's an off-by-one error that's preventing all my album art from displaying.
<jmillikin> Reported upstream at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=556066 , but haven't bothered with a launchpad bug
<ubottu> Gnome bug 556066 in gst-plugins-base "Last byte of FLAC image buffer chopped off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-05
<Vantrax> can someone give me a quick hand with a bug?
<Vantrax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/117736 has a fix release with OpenSSH version 4.8, Karmic includes 5.1 (1:5.1p1-6ubuntu1)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 117736 in libpam-mount "pam_mount unable to unmount needs root priv" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Vantrax> libpam-mount still has not been fixed tho.
<Vantrax> that will actually require a fix to SU.
<Spidler> Any bug-wrangler here who can help me with a report?
 * micahg will take a look in a couple of minutes
<Spidler> I find Launchpad is doing everything it can to get in my way rather than let me file a bug.
<micahg> Spidler: what package?
<Spidler> micahg: That's what I don't know.
<micahg> :)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what's the bug?
<Spidler> Update to 9.10 beta ate my md raid by running dmraid
<micahg> during the upgrade?
<Spidler> That wiped the partition tables on one disk, degraded it and sends mountall into a spin during bootup
<Spidler> No, during second bootup afterwards
<micahg> that's pretty bad
<Spidler> Pretty much
<micahg> what do you have configuring raid for you?
<Spidler> Solution is to forcibly erase dmraid from the disk, rebuild the initrd, reboot,  and mountall still fucks up cause mdadm won't recognize the disks
<Spidler> mdadm standard software raid
<Spidler> But with 9.10 for some reason dmraid came in and was loaded first in the bootup
<micahg> well, I'd say file it by ubuntu-bug mdadm
<Spidler> Clobbered the raid detection, mdadm can't open /dev/sd[a-c]1 cause dmraid locks them
<micahg> it can be moved if that's the wrong package
<Spidler> And then you stand there with a broken raid
<micahg> Spidler: if no one triages it in a couple of days, come back here and have someone look at it
<Spidler> Doesn't help that mountall goes into a complete spin and restarts fsck.ext3 when it errors out with failure to run it without -p or -y  cause the filesystem is broken
<Spidler> okei, will try to get a full coverage of the report
<micahg> great thanks Spidler
<Spidler>  argh
<Spidler> ubuntu-bug should really ask for root permissions rather than fail to generate a good report
<Spidler> and you can't copy the lines that are broken from the bug report tool either.  <.<
<micahg> Spidler: ubuntu-bug shouldn't need root permissions
<micahg> or should ask
<micahg> what's the issue
<Spidler> if it tries to run mdadm scan checks on /dev/sde1 and others (as per the report) and fails with status 1
<micahg> Spidler: when you try to generate the report
<micahg> ?
<Spidler> MDadmExamine.dev.sdd2  : Error: command ['/sbin/mdadm','-E','/dev/sdd2'] failed with exit code 1: mdadm: cannot open /dev/sdd2: Permission denied
<Spidler> And so on
<Spidler> In the actual report.
<micahg> yes, but is that from your syslog, or is it trying it now?
<Spidler> It's from trying now
<micahg> ok
<micahg> please file another bug on that - ubuntu-bug mdadm
<Spidler> I think that should be ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug, rather?
<Spidler> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/442735 <-- example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442735 in mdadm "dmraid /mdadm eats mdadm-managed raid in upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 beta." [Undecided,New]
<Spidler> Re-filing it with root privs again to give proper debug info
<micahg1> Spidler: sorry, where were we?
<Spidler> I was filing bugs ;)
<Spidler> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/442735  now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442735 in mdadm "dmraid /mdadm eats mdadm-managed raid in upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 beta." [Undecided,New]
<Spidler> You'll see the "failed with exit code 1 " a bit down,    I posted a second report about the bug reporter failing which contains the correct info.  Comment linked below that post.
<micahg> great, thanks Spidler
<Spidler> seems that others had the same back in -feisty times too,  mdadm+dmraid clobbering eachother
<micahg> Vantrax: I didn't forget about you
<Vantrax> lol
<Vantrax> thats ok
 * micahg is looking now Vantrax
<micahg> Vantrax: so you're asking about an SRU?
<Vantrax> SRU?
<micahg> You want the fix for Jaunty?
<Vantrax> would be good
<micahg> So, click Nominate for Relase
<Vantrax> bug is still active for SU, but SU isnt tagged to the bug either
<Vantrax> libpam-mount does not have a bug
<yofel> hey, is there any consensus how to handle bugs reported abou the messages between grub and xsplash?
<micahg> Vantrax: I'm sorry, I don't know enough about this to say one way or the other
<Vantrax> he he he, how do i add su to the bug
<micahg> it's in the login package
<micahg> but are you sure it's the same bug
<Vantrax> su is actually where the problem remaining is coming from, not libpam-mount
<Vantrax> its the same one
<Vantrax> Ive just been digging through it for a similar situation at work
<Vantrax> SU has a known problem with that situation
<Vantrax> it calls the login options as root, and the logoff ones as user
<micahg> Vantrax: yes, but that's not a problem with su
<micahg> Vantrax: sorry, I read a little more
<Vantrax> let me rephrase, if you su to a user it does the login actions for mounting the drive/folder as root, then when it has the 'end session' flag it attempts to unmount as the user
<Vantrax> this becomes problematic if you dont want the user to have write access to where it is mounted
<Vantrax> and more problematic when there are up to 5k users >.<
<Vantrax> not sure how that would go into the job..
<micahg> Vantrax: well, upstream still considers it a problem with pam
<Vantrax> yeah...
<micahg> so I wouldn't change the package until the PAM upstream task is closed
<Vantrax> ok
<micahg> they say they still need a fix
<Vantrax> ill let it be, if noted it in the comments that it is SU not libmount
<micahg> Vantrax: if you want more updates, I suggest subscribing to the upstream PAM bug
<Vantrax> which one is that?
 * Vantrax is still learning launchpad
<micahg> Vantrax: https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=926
<micahg> one at the top
<ubot4> bugzilla.mindrot.org bug 926 in PAM support "pam_session_close called as user or not at all" [Normal,Assigned]
<micahg> you'll have to go to their site and register and subscribe
<micahg> cd ..
<micahg> oops
<Vantrax> ahh, i looked at that one, they are only looking at the openssh issue, which is resolved
<Vantrax> even in the comments in that job they say that
<Vantrax> they are leaving it open because changes to PAM generally dont end well...
<micahg> the last comment says that they're researching it further
<micahg> because it still doesn't work
<Vantrax> yeah, they added another bug:P
<Spidler> Okeis. I'm heading to bed and hoping my raid will recover
<Vantrax> Now that the session is opened in the monitor, the session modules can't interact with the user.  On the flip side, the session close now runs with  privilege.
<Spidler> micahg: Added some more notes on the posts, seems debian was also fiddling with pretty much the same issue during the summer.
<Vantrax> so it unmounts, but the user cant interact with session modules
<micahg> Spidler: great
<Spidler> Not so great as it appears that if this ships as-is you will have a few more cases of "ubuntu ate my harddrive" if I read the reports right
<micahg> Vantrax: you might get better help with the specifics for the fix in #ubuntu-motu :)  we just do triage here
<Spidler> Appears that previous installations of factory computers came with fakeraid setup on the main harddrive in single drive mode.
<Vantrax> lol:P
<Vantrax> likely
<Spidler> Previous versions of ubuntu would shrink that, add new partitions and be happy.
<micahg> Spidler: that's why you have to follow up in a few days to make sure that it doesn't ship as is :)
<Spidler> Current version will recognize the fakeraid , hide those and lock it, preventing them from being mounted
<Spidler> micahg: Well,  Basically you're lucky I'm experienced enough to debug the problem and get my data back, or I'd be yelling all over forums about how *buntu ate my data! ;)
<Spidler> ( And that I'm insomniac and decided to test the beta "for fun" ;)
 * micahg just volunteers here...
<Vantrax> time to go poke nhandler
<Spidler> *grin* Good enough :)
 * nhandler looks in
<Spidler> I'll poke back on it to see that it won't kill my machine again.
<Vantrax> yay
 * micahg upgraded to beta last week
<Spidler> Gnite
<Vantrax> can you read up and advise
<nhandler> Yeah, give me a few minutes
<Vantrax> ive been spending the last to weeks porting our linux auth to ADS from NDS and getting it to mount networked storage on login
<Vantrax> found the SSH issue, and the current patch gets around not unmounting via ssh but places the session process as root so the user cant interact with it
<Vantrax> so that should be put to 8.04 onwards
<Vantrax> but SU still has and issue (so if you SU to a user, it still tries to unmount as user, but mounts it as root so you get a permission error)
<nhandler> So Vantrax, what are you trying to do? Or are you just trying to find someone to fix the bug?
<Vantrax> im not sure that its even been identified that SU has the problem.
<Vantrax> its tagged to libpam-mount which is fine
<Vantrax> A co worker even dug through the pam-mount code to find the bug
<Vantrax> (hes a little more dedicated than me)
<jacktow> bug #442828 seems to be a feature request - please change its status to wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442828 in ubiquity "installation does not work for left-handed users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442828
<micahg> thanks jacktow
 * micahg updated it
<thekorn> good morning
<andol> Where would a good place be to file a bug, suggesting an update to http://start.ubuntu.com/9.10/ ?
<micahg> andol: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-start-page
<andol> micahg: thanks
<Michalxo> hello
<Michalxo> Does anyone know how/where to turn off sound on gdm login?
<micahg> Michalxo: which version of Ubuntu?
<Michalxo> karmic
<micahg> Michalxo: try #ubuntu+1
<Michalxo> none responds me there :-(
<micahg> really, maybe just the hour
<Michalxo> ok thx
<micahg> you should be able to get a response in a few hours
<Michalxo> ps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> people will be getting to work
<Michalxo> I know.. this was just a blind shot.. that early
<micahg> Michalxo: I had a similar issue
<micahg> set the power button to suspend
<micahg> and hit it after you resume
<micahg> then hit it again
<micahg> and the keyboard should be back
<Michalxo> well.. I do log out/in :-/
<Michalxo> i'll try your way :-)
<micahg> Michalxo: yeah, had to do that on my amd64 machine
<micahg> I'd consider it a bug :)
<Michalxo> can you pls write there too?
<Michalxo> maybe with more people they'll give it higher priority
<micahg> Michalxo: well, if my workaround works, please edit the description and add it at the end
<Michalxo> ok ;)
<Michalxo> but it's bug anyway :-)
<jacktow> Bug #442896 seems to be a feature request, please set its status to wishlist, thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442896 in nautilus "'Places' pane and bookmarks only allows folders, not documents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442896
<micahg> jacktow: done
<Spidler> Anyone here who's decently good with filesystems?
<maxstirner> having a bit of a nitemarish experieence on karmic, i do like going +1 early..
<maxstirner> I get x hardware freezes I'm having a hard time finding the relevant bug/s for, could be due to the usb system also, luks containers arent opened automatically any longer
<maxstirner> nautilus seems to have a hard time opening a window upon first launch after booting, i have to kill it usually
<maxstirner> hm
<maxstirner> any ideas how i could troubleshoot these hardware freezes?
<speculatrix> has anyone reported that the openoffice security update .deb files for amd64 are zero bytes long? http://ubuntu.taptu.com/security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/
<speculatrix> I'm referring to openoffice.org-core_2.4.1-11ubuntu2.2_i386.deb04-Oct-2009 04:04    0  openoffice.org-core_3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb04-Oct-2009 04:04    0  openoffice.org-core_3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1_i386.deb04-Oct-2009 04:04    0
<speculatrix> can't find a but report that mentions it
<speculatrix> I raised an issue on launchpad given the lack of response.
<jdstrand> speculatrix: it is a problem with the mirror. the official one is fine: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/
<choman1> anyone here?
<yofel> choman1: yes
<choman1> Have you heard of any Dell D600 issues?
<choman1> specifically with karmic
<yofel> choman1: well, there are issues with several hardware, don't know about D600. But you should have a better chance to get some info in #ubuntu+1
<yofel> choman1: as long as it's karmic related
<choman1> i check there, danka
<choman1> it is, jaunty works fine
<wild_oscar> I have a doubt: on karmic, if I have an nvidia card (I have an Ion), shouldn't it appear on the "restricted drivers"?
<yofel> !karmic | wild_oscar
<ubot4> wild_oscar: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wild_oscar> oh, ok
<wild_oscar> cheers
<slacker_nl> hello, against which package do I need to report a bug for packages installed by the minimal installation CD?
<slacker_nl> grrr, i hate it that they removed the report a bug feature on lp
<yofel> slacker_nl: hm... not sure, but you could check if they were installed by the ubuntu-meta package (e.g. ubuntu-minimal -standard -desktop)
<slacker_nl> yofel: i read some other bug report, think I will file it against debian-installer
<slacker_nl> mainly based on this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/57863
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 57863 in debian-installer "Ubuntu should have a floppy/network install option like Debian" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<yofel> that might be an option too
<slacker_nl> ahh man
<slacker_nl> i'm ok with pushing people to apport
<slacker_nl> but PLEASE allow me to use lp directly to report bugs
<slacker_nl> i'm redirected to a wiki
<yofel> slacker_nl: yes, that's the new way, why do you want to not use ubuntu-bug ?
<slacker_nl> yofel: pretty impossible if you're not running on ubuntu.. ;)
<yofel> slacker_nl: true, there should be a no_redirect option explained on the wiki page
<slacker_nl> yofel: found it
<slacker_nl> but it is anoying
<jcastro> pedro_: bdmurray: openweek sessions still open
<jcastro> I know you each want one, stop hiding from me.
<slacker_nl> yofel: how can one respond to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/IncreaseApportAdoption?
<yofel> slacker_nl: how do you mean respond?
<slacker_nl> yofel: give my feedback :)
<yofel> slacker_nl: I guess contact somebody from the QA team, like bdmurray for example
<bddebian> Boo
<slacker_nl> yofel: k, will do
<davmor2> slacker_nl: the thought behind it is it means you get better bug reports from new users that have more relevant information in them.  Also the fact that by simply adding the no_direct text meant that dev, bug triager, testers that use the system regularly and know what the devs require can still access the system directly
<davmor2> if it was down to a button then everyone would click so it needed to be something you added manually
<BUGabundo> bddebian:  long time no do: FOOO
<slacker_nl> davmor2: i know why it is done, although I don't like being redirected from LP to a wiki when I want to report a bug :) I could add a bookmark to submit it via the new way (or they should implement some kind of karma threshold so it allows you to submit bug reports directly)
<slacker_nl> it feels like drm, when you download something you don't have any fuzz with copy protection, when you buy something you need to do all kind of tricks just to play a cd or dvd
<slacker_nl> eitherway
<slacker_nl> i'm going home
<bddebian> BUGabundo: :)
<BUGabundo> bddebian: must been months since I did that
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bddebian> Heh, aye :)
<BUGabundo> I guess I'm no longer online on the time/date you do it :)
<yofel> slacker_nl: if you're really interested, somebody even reported bug 443183 about it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443183 in ubuntu "launchpad link "report a bug" does not work, redirects to info page instead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443183
<yofel> that reminds me
<yofel> !bugs
<ubot4> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yofel> shouldn't somebody change this to add the no_redirect line to the lp link?
<hggdh> yofel, yes indeed. bdmurray ^^
<bdmurray> personally I'd prefer if people read the reportingbugs wiki page to find out about no-redirect
<yofel> bdmurray: yes, but that's still not what 'if that fails, you can report bugs manually at ...' indicates
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, but still we should be clear on what will happen
<hggdh> like "if that fails, please follow the instructions at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug ...
<slacker_nl> yofel: I've added a comment in that bug report
<yofel> hm, do we have any tag that identifies boot issues? we have ones for suspend etc. but I can't find anything for a clean boot
<yofel> or more precisely: what can one do to help with a bug like bug 443248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443248 in ubuntu "Alpha6/beta don't boot " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443248
<saxofoner> w00t my first bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/443394
<saxofoner> I don't get the fancy gray boot screen
<ubot4> saxofoner: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<yofel> hm... why is bug 443394 set to incomplete? o.O
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443394 in linux "ubuntu-boot-experience" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443394
<hggdh> good question
<hggdh> seems Monkey does not follow the procedures
<hggdh> but, OTOH, what is the problem there?
<yofel> hggdh: that's what I'm asking myself too, I don't see how the bug is incomplete
<hggdh> well, the bug *should* be set to incomplete, and the reporter asked for what is the issue. But Monkey should not have just changed the status without asking
<micahg> hggdh: could be the user slipped with the new AJAX edit feature for status
<hggdh> hum.Yes, possible...
<hggdh> but then the bug seems to have been hijacked by another user ;-)
<hggdh> but now it is indeed incomplete
<yofel> hggdh: I think that bug report is about http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta#Boot%20Experience
<hggdh> yofel: I agree, it sounds like. But what is the reporter trying to state? Some lines are displayed on the screen before [ux]splash take over?
<hggdh> or what?
<yofel> hggdh: yes, seems like it, and the "boot experience" section sound like they want bugs like this
<hggdh> yofel: they want just the output of 'ubuntu-bug linux' with no comments?
<yofel> usplash managed to start immediately, but since xsplash has to wait for X people in ubuntu+1 are constantly complaining about the "annoying" text
<hggdh> yes, I understand, and I have seen that. But this is not described in the bug. My point is -- what is the bug about?
<hggdh> so -- for example -- I can run 'ubuntu-bug linux' and open a bug with a title "Ubuntu boot experience" and leave it this way?
<bdmurray> there should be a picture, video or information about the messages you saw during boot
<bdmurray> see bug 443102 for a better example
<hggdh> thank you, Brian.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443102 in linux "Messages during boot process on Ubuntu 9.10 Beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443102
<yofel> bdmurray: ok, thx. Is there a place one could read more about this?
<bdmurray> Is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta/#Boot%20Experience sufficient?
<yofel> bdmurray: I read that already, wouldn't it have been better to at least add the package the bugs should be reported about? (Would linux be the right one?)
<xteejx> Hi guys, I have just filed bug 444011, and thought I'd bring it to attention as it's getting fairly close to RC in a few weeks and "Software Store" is a new-edge feature over M$ hehe can anyone have a look see if any other stuff needs putting on the report please?
<ubot4> xteejx: Bug 444011 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/444011 is private
<xteejx> bug 444011, unmarked private oops :)
<ubot4> xteejx: Bug 444011 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/444011 is private
<bdmurray> yofel: it depends on where the message is coming from
<xteejx> dont worry guys, apport seems EXTREMELY quick and has already duped it!!
<xteejx> who put a rocket up the apport servers backside then?
<yofel> bdmurray: so, if there is sufficient info like a screenshot, video or explanation with a demsg quote it's ok to confirm those bugs?
<hggdh> and set the tag as requested
<bdmurray> yes
<yofel> ok, thanks for your time guys
<xteejx> Guys, my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/444011 has a link to the duplicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/443994 but it doesn't go anywhere??
<ubot4> xteejx: Error: This bug is private
<hggdh> xteejx: it resolves here
<xteejx> apport seems to have retraced both my bug and the duplicate, but the original bug 443994 must be marked private....doesn't apport retrace set things to public?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443994 in software-center "software-center crashed with TypeError in _run_transaction()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443994
<bdmurray> no not automatically
<hggdh> xteejx: no, apport does not reset the private flag. Someone with authority has to do it
<xteejx> hggdh, grrrr its ok now, I think LP is messing with me lol
<xteejx> bdmurray, hggdh: ahh ok :)
<xteejx> are you sure it doesn't do it automatically?             Apport retracing service          1 minute ago                                                    visibility:                       private → public
<xteejx> although I myself done it, but I'm no longer bug control lol
<yofel> xteejx: you mixed the comments up, it was bdmurray who set it to public
<bdmurray> it does that for duplicates after removing redundant (and potentially private) information
<xteejx> ahhhhhh i see :)
<bdmurray> yofel: bug 443003 could use some more hardware info like what would be gathered with apport
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443003 in linux "boot message report - pci / usb / bios" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443003
<xteejx> btw brian, karmic is looking really great, loving it so far, so well done guys, and brian and the bug team for keeping the bugs low :D
<xteejx> just a lil thankyou :)
<yofel> bdmurray: understood, will request it
<bcurtiswx> seb128: we need to move the sounds from the freedesktop theme to the ubuntu one to get the sounds in empathy to work... as to how to do that.. i don't know
<seb128> bcurtiswx, could you try to talk to Themuso about that?
<bcurtiswx> seb128: he package manager of ubuntu-sounds?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes
<Buuntu> can I ask for mentoring here?
<seb128__> bcurtiswx, sorry got disconnected, did you get my reply?
<hggdh> Buuntu: yes, you can
<micahg> we seem to be getting a lot of mentoring requests lately
<hggdh> micahg: yes, we are starting a mentoring programme
<hggdh> but we need volunteers ;-)
<hggdh> (to mentor)
 * micahg has offered to mentor firefox, but the people I mentor seem to not come back :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg - your mentoring skillz are obviously so great that your mentees don't need to come back ;)
<BUGabundo> or you scare them away :)
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson
<hggdh> LOL
<chrisccoulson> he BUGabundo
<hggdh> cheers chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey hggdh
 * micahg isn't bugaBOOndo :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<bcurtiswx> wow, a welcoming party
<BUGabundo> oh looki, bcurtiswx
<BUGabundo> everyone is back
<yofel> rare to see so much of us at once in this channel ^^
<bcurtiswx> im surprised im here.. classes take up soo much of my time
<BUGabundo> yofel: nod
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: tell us that *after* you start a job
<bcurtiswx> the thing is.. my school is my job
<bcurtiswx> im a graduate student :P
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but life _out side_ is worse
<BUGabundo> take it from me :D
<bcurtiswx> so therefore i have a job AND classes
<bcurtiswx> so i trump you
<bcurtiswx> oooh what now :P
 * hggdh remembers the time as a student, and having the CS department as the home away from home
<bcurtiswx> PhD ?
<hggdh> nah, left before getting there -- and I *had* already been approved for the programme
<bcurtiswx>  lol, i ask myself a lot why i decided to continue
<hggdh> another research institution offered me 3x what I was being paid at my uni
<hggdh> (and I was paid by four different sources there)
<bcurtiswx> im paid enough to live... and free classes
<bcurtiswx> im not going to complain
<fale> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-06
<chrisccoulson> heh, i got my girlfriend to submit her first crash report on LP a few days ago. pedro looked at it today, and added the stock request for a valgrind log. When she checked her e-mail and saw the word "valgrind", and just deleted the e-mail and asked me to sort it out instead!
<chrisccoulson> didn't even bother clicking on the link
<hggdh> heh
<bcurtiswx> ?
<Vantrax> This could be a problem guys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/345410
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345410 in human-theme "Human Theme needs some changes for murrine 0.9x" [Medium,Fix released]
<Vantrax> Look a the last entry
<Vantrax> Nice way to send out spam to people
<micahg> Vantrax: probably a spambot
<micahg> it might not have even come from the user in question
<hggdh> or Andrea got owned
<hggdh> ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: some windowz malware will scan an address book and randomly set the sender and recipient
<hggdh> sounds like a spambot indeed, only some bugs got spammed
<hggdh> micahg: I know. But the only way to spam LP via email is if you are subscribed to it, otherwise you do not get email
<hggdh> "subscribed to a bug", I mean
<micahg> ah
<micahg> indeed
<Vantrax> or subscribed to a team that is subscribed to all bugs related to a product, such as artwork, desktop, testing etc
<Vantrax> which a fair few are
<hggdh> ooooooh, ghostscript is using 3G of memory here...
<hggdh> damn, and one full CPU
<hggdh> Vantrax: yes, but Andrea has some other bugs that did not get spammed
<Vantrax> not saying it was her... just saying there should be an attempt made to ensure that doesnt become a problem
<Vantrax> look at the amount of bots that work against wordpress.
<hggdh> him, not her. Andrea is a male name in Italian
<hggdh> I am not sure what could be done. If you have a good option, please go ahead and open a bug against LP on it
<hggdh> for example, I thought of requiring gpg keys, but this would... require gpg keys, and we cannot require it of everybody]
<Kubuntiac> Trying to figure out what to file a bug on, and wondering if anyone here could help...
<Kubuntiac> Specifically that Kubuntu has no boot splash
<Kubuntiac> Apparently because we don't even use xsplash *or* ksplashx yet
<Kubuntiac> despite feature and artwork freeze passing
<Kubuntiac> any ideas anyone?
<micahg> maybe ask in #kubuntu?
<Kubuntiac> OK. The wiki suggested I ask here. :)
<Kubuntiac> I'll try that
<micahg> offhand, I would say against the kubuntu project
<Kubuntiac> thx
<bullgard4> During booting I obtain the message: "T43 login: render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010; page table error; PGTBL_ER: 0x000000100; [drm:915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking." What project or DEB program package to associate to this error in Launchpad? (The DEB program package »linux« is not installed on this computer.)
<YoBoY> hi
<bullgard4> What does 'KMS' stand for in "KMS error message while initializing modesetting (during boot and resume)" (Launchpad bug# 404064)
<micahg> bullgard4: Kernel Mode Setting
<micahg> (I think)
<bullgard4> micahg: Thank you for your help.
<micahg> np
<thekorn> hello bugsquad,
<Smurphy> Anyone in here can boot karmic on a mac-mini ??? I can't ... ;} with latest kernel
<Smurphy> And-  as I can't boot up - I can' t also report a bug - as I don't know where on the *&^$& WEbpage I actually can report a bug . It always redirects me to the page to use the internal builtin Bug reporting mechanism ...
<Smurphy> Chicken and Egg - that is ...
<slacker_nl> Smurphy: add ?no_redirect to the filebug link
<Smurphy> slacker_nl: Yep...
<arielCo> hello everyone: I'm running ubuntu-bug with a crash file that is not located in /var/crash but in my home directory. I can read it fine, but ubuntu-bug (apport?) complains "Invalid problem report. No such file or directory". Huh?
<Smurphy> I can't even boot into Ubuntu 9.10 ...
<arielCo> join #apport
<Smurphy> arielCo: What do you do - if you can't use apport ??? E.g. the computer does not even boot up ?
<arielCo> yup, I'm on a liveCD because a botched upgrade to Karmic damaged my libc6. I tried to create a bug with "sudo ubuntu-bug /mnt/var/crash/libc.6.crash", but it complains "Invalid bug report. No such file or directory"
<arielCo> apparently I have to chroot to the original installation for apport to work
<Smurphy> arielCo: That is possible. However, juts copy over the libc6 from you live-cd to the harddisk. Should work then.
<arielCo> Smurphy: ok, save me a minute or two: how do I list package contents so I know what to copy?
<Smurphy> arielCo: If the libc6 is broken, just mount your root partition under /mnt, then go to /lib and check what version of libc6 you ave there. Copy it over: cp libc6.so /mnt/lib/
<arielCo> Smurphy: just that one file?
<Smurphy> arielCo: Should do the trick. It's just that the libc6 is the main library everything is linked with. If that ones corrupt, nothing works.
<Smurphy> If it's the only broken one - yes. Just that one.
<arielCo> Smurphy: It worked! I actually did: "dpkg -L libc6 | grep ^/lib | while read f; do sudo cp -f $f /media/disk/$f; done" :)
<Smurphy> arielCo: :) Cool.
<Smurphy> Usually - if you are able to go to a console of a system, you're fine. the oinly thing that prevents you to reach the console usually are the kernel or the libc. Once you're in, it's a piece of cake.
<Smurphy> My problem is - that the kernel starts booting, then disables the screen, and then nothing. As the 2.6.3x kernel does not seem to support my WiFi Card, I can;t even login remote :(
 * Smurphy will go back to 8.10 - that was the absolute best Ubuntu/KUbuntu in the last years.
<arielCo> Smurphy: apport-collect needs python-launchpadlib. When I tried to install it, aptitude suggests to install libc6-i686, libc6-dev, libc-dev-bin and configure libc6 ("partially installed / broken"). How do I prevent apt[itude] from performing these pending actions and fixes?
<arielCo> Smurphy: I don' t want to fix it before I collect enough data for analysis
<arielCo> Smurphy: brb (shower)
<Smurphy> arielCo: Just fix it ...
<Maescool> hi, just upgraded to karmic, now the new bootsplash, doesn't work and grub2 is not installed?
<Maescool> i installed grub2
<Maescool> what next to have the new bootsplash?
<bddebian> Boo
<Smurphy> Maescool: I'd like it to boot alltogether ;)
<thekorn> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<Maescool> Smurphy: yeah..
<thekorn> Maescool: not sure what you mean, but maybe the people in #ubuntu+1 can help you
<Maescool> thekorn: i'll go and ask :)
<jester7> hey guys.  i think i need to file a bug on DNS name resolution in karmic, but am not sure how to go about it
<jester7> i don't really know what package it would be
<hggdh> oh, another fire & forget
<Pres-Gas1> Anyone up on bug 442197?  I have a Dell Latitude 2100 that is having the same issues.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442197 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Issues with the xserver-xorg-video-intel[?] on an Intel Mobile 945GME." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442197
<Pres-Gas1> whoops, rebooting...brb
<BUGabundo> howdy everyone
<ubuntujenkins> hello
<joumetal> hello
<bdmurray> hi
<thekorn> ahoi
<BUGabundo> hey so many ppl awake
 * BUGabundo waves back
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> \o
<BUGabundo> o\
<BUGabundo> guys joaopinto will be applying for ubuntu membership in an hour. if anyone wants to go leave a testimonial on his profile, do it now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoaoPinto
 * BUGabundo ducks
<BUGabundo> guess no one cares :(
<Pici> BUGabundo: This isn't really the channel for that, if joaopinto wants someone to leave a testimonial they should ask for it themselves.
<BUGabundo> :\
<sandberg_> Anyone here that knows anything about policykit and dbus?
<pedro_> sandberg_, try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<sandberg_> pedro_: Maybe I should, its really related to a bug report though. Bug #439552 to be specific.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439552 in policykit-1 "Policykit authentication dialog not responsive to clicks on the 'Authenticate'  button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439552
<Laibsch> hi
 * Laibsch is looking for somebody to please verify and confirm bug 252103
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 252103 in pidgin ""New instant message" dialog should strip space at the end of a Jabber address if present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252103
<hggdh> darn! I just moved to quassel...
<hggdh> but it is easy to confirm, the debug output shows it
<hggdh> Laibsch: done
<Laibsch> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<Laibsch> hggdh: did you actually test or just confirm based on the information I provided?
<hggdh> I confirmed based on the debug output. It is visible there
<hggdh> Laibsch: ^^
<Laibsch> Hehe
<Laibsch> Japanese smileys?
<hggdh> I am not running Pidgin anymore...
<Laibsch> or pointers to the above line
<Laibsch> ?
<hggdh> pointer to the line above
<Laibsch> OK
<hggdh> :-)
<Laibsch> ^^ is :-) in Japan
<Laibsch> Smileys without having to twist your head 90°
<hggdh> oh, that I did not know... will be careful
<Laibsch> ^^^ should be fine
<hggdh> will do, thanks
<Laibsch> At least for those with less than three eyes ^^
 * hggdh learns more about different cultures
<hggdh> yes, until we get a genetic transform with 3-eyed people...
<_ps_> hello, i'm new on the debugging. I have read the documentation on Ubuntu Official Website. But I still don't know how to debug. Do i need to know C, Python or perl to fix the bugs?
<Laibsch> _ps_: generally no.  But there may be situations where it's certainly helpful.
<Laibsch> To help with triaging (and thus ultimately fixing) bugs, all you need to do is be able to read and write ;-)
<Laibsch> what exactly do you mean with debugging, by the way?
<hggdh> good question. Perhaps triaging?
<_ps_> Laibsch, if i'm working on the bugs, i want to find a solution with it. how to find out that
<Laibsch> well, that depends on the underlying problem, obviously
<Laibsch> If you can reproduce the problem (important!) but not fix it, then you're obviously lacking a skill
<Laibsch> ;-)
<Laibsch> but you (or anybody else) won't always be able to pinpoint exactly what skill that is
<micahg> _ps_: this channel is dedicated to triaging (we get the required information to the people who can fix it)
<Laibsch> I think you should not think "I want to nail and fix this bug", please consider incremental thinking instead
<Laibsch> like "I want to bring this bug one step closer to being fixed"
<hggdh> _ps_: this channel is dedicated to triaging control: questions on how to/what to do/etc
<hggdh> heh. Sorry, micahg, did not notice you had already answered
<micahg> np
<micahg> I was wondering why you didn't beat me to it ;)
<hggdh> was busy elsewhere ;-)
<_ps_> micahg, ok. For example, if firefox crashed, i have to know firefox very well to fix the bugs? right?
<hggdh> well, this is a loaded question. First of all, you must find out *what* happened, and then *how* it happened
<micahg> _ps_: well, not necessarily
<micahg> _ps_: there are many ways to help
<micahg> _ps_: bugsquad triages (gets required information from users) and developers fix...both are important
<_ps_> micahg, ok , thx
<micahg> _ps_: we can help with the former
<_ps_> micahg, what about the latter
 * hggdh wonders why everybody would like to start with brain surgery, even before learning anatomy ;-)
<micahg> _ps_: there are other channels...depends what you want to do
 * micahg agrees with hggdh
<micahg> probably because fixing seems more exiciting
<micahg> even though it's just a piece of the puzzle
<hggdh> certainly, I do not doubt. I have done a LOT of fixing in my professional life
<hggdh> _ps_: a probable place would be #ubuntu-motu
<_ps_> hggdh, ok , thx
<micahg> _ps_: depends which programs
<micahg> #ubuntu-motu for most
<micahg> but firefox, kernel, and a few others have dedicated channels
<hggdh> k, Buuntu, shoot
<Buuntu> hggdh, ?
<hggdh> questions, doubts, what you would like to know?
<Buuntu> hggdh, hmm direction is probably what I need most
<hggdh> OK.
<hggdh> first of all you should understand what are the stati (or statuses) we use. They are documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<hggdh> all, triagers and maintainers, have to follow it
<hggdh> another nice reference is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts showing how a bug lives
<hggdh> Buuntu: did you look at them?
<Buuntu> hggdh, yes
<hggdh> and? Are you clear there?
<Buuntu> hggdh, yes, I'm sure it will become more clear once I start doing it anyways
<hggdh> OK. To start the ball rolling, all you need to do is look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field
<hggdh> .omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package= (ordered newest first)
<hggdh> and sorry for the size of the link ;-)
<hggdh> and then select one to work on.
<hggdh> Now -- you may get one you really do not understand what is going on. DO NOT TRY TO WORK ON IT. Start with something you *think* you understand
<Buuntu> ok
<micahg> and ask lots of questions...
<hggdh> Buuntu: see, for example, bug 444927
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444927 in linux "91.135292] ------------[ cut here ]------------" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444927
<hggdh> the bug is about a kernel OOPS
<hggdh> but the but title really does not help
 * micahg suggests picking a familiar ppackage
<Buuntu> worse is 444892 - lol
<hggdh> bug 444892
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444892 in ubuntu "please help me with this problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444892
<Buuntu> oh cool
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> OK, let's look at this one. What do you get from it?
<Buuntu> hggdh, I didn't open it, can the bot here also open them?
<Buuntu> hggdh, I was looking at bug 444833 - it looks like something I understand and might be able to fix
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444833 in gnome-mount "Automatic mount of external hard drive fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444833
<hggdh> Buuntu: first lets look at 444892 -- there are some important points there
<Buuntu> hggdh, ok
<hggdh> the first point is we work here with programme issues -- errors, faults, etc. We do not provide user *support* on bugs.launchpad.net
<Buuntu> hggdh, hehehe, I think I can solve that one ^^
<Buuntu> hggdh, forward it to answers right?
<hggdh> and, just by reading the user comments, I know the reporter overwrote the /etc/apt/sources.list
<hggdh> which is a *SUPPORT* issue, and it is dealt by answers.launchpad.net
<hggdh> Second point is the title really does not help (but this is now purely academic)
<hggdh> So, what we should do here is convert this to a question
<Buuntu> hggdh, ok
<hggdh> go and do it -- tell me what happens
<Buuntu> hggdh, should I fix the real question in the comments?
<Buuntu> hggdh, *it sent me to a page where I could add comments
<hggdh> you can if you want
<Buuntu> hggdh, do I really have to send it to answers when I could really just answer it in one sentence and just tell them to be more descriptive next time?
<hggdh> well, I am unsure how you are going to set the reporter right in one sentence (unless it is a *very* big sentence)
<micahg> Buuntu: have you seen the responses page?
<hggdh> the reporter hosed /etc/apt/source.list. It has to be recovered
<hggdh> Buuntu: following micah's lead: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Buuntu> hggdh, oh?  is there more to it?  It looks to me like he just opened it without sudo if it's giving him a permission error
<hggdh> Buuntu: yes indeed. But I am not really sure s/he will be able to put in the *correct* sources.list
<micahg> hggdh: can we get rid of docs that say to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hggdh> micahg: I am not sure. I certainly think they could be clearer, though
<hggdh> Buuntu: so it still warrants a question, since there may be more doubts
<micahg> hggdh: personally, I think any additions should happen in sources.d
<Buuntu> hggdh, ok, I converted it
<hggdh> micahg: I agree
<Buuntu> hggdh, can I change the title?
<hggdh> yes you can
<Buuntu> problem saving /etc/apt/sources.list good?
<Buuntu> "problem saving /etc/apt/sources.list"
<micahg> Buuntu: on the responses page, we have a stock response that directs the user to post support requests if they are not sure about someting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20support%20request
<hggdh> where are you going to change it? Question or bug?
<Buuntu> hggdh, question
<hggdh> the bug is dead now, having been converted to a question...
<micahg> Buuntu: stock responses, save you time of figuring out how to say most things (though sometimes tweaking a few words is good) as well as communicating relevant information to the user
<Buuntu> hggdh, ok, i'll brb - gotta eat
<Buuntu> hggdh, ok back
<Buuntu> hggdh, oh do you mean I wasn't supposed to do that?
<Buuntu> hggdh, is that bad that the bug is dead?
<Buuntu> hggdh, because it loses the link right?
<micahg> Buuntu: no, the bug being dead is fine
<Buuntu> micahg, oh good
<micahg> the only thing is that it would have been better to use the stock response so the user knows what's happeninig
<Buuntu> micahg, how do I do that?
<micahg> Buuntu: on the responses page, we have a stock response that directs the user to post support requests if they are not sure about someting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20support%20request
<Buuntu> micahg, oh so you mean just copy + pase that response into comments?
<micahg> yeah, that one would have gone into the box when you converted to question
<Buuntu> micahg, I see
<Buuntu> micahg, is there some type of bug you suggest I "specify" in if I'm more interested in developing and becoming a part of MOTU?
<micahg> no, but I would suggest triaging a package that you would like to develop so that you can learn more about it
<Buuntu> micahg, I don't really know much about developing though :P,  is there a wiki page that gets you started on how to do that?
<micahg> Buuntu: well, it depends what you want to do, there are packaging guides
<Buuntu> micahg, ehh, I don't think I'm sure yet
<micahg> in any case, I would suggest triaging the package before trying to develop it
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-07
<yofel> could somebody set the priority of bug 444962 to high? This is going to cause some trouble...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<micahg> yofel: done
<hggdh> yofel: when are you going to take the plunge and apply for bug-control? ;-)
<hggdh> oooooh http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/hobYiUOiPKI/Null-Prefix-SSL-Certificate-For-PayPal-Released
<hggdh> it took some time for one to come public...
<Buuntu> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hey Buuntu
<Buuntu> what should I specialize in as a pre-requisite for MOTU?
<Buuntu> the kernel?
<hggdh> anything you like
<hggdh> but you will also have to learn packaging
<Buuntu> hggdh, ok, so once I assign myself to a bug, I just do some research on the web and post what i've found.  Is there a process I should learn like the one used for triaging?
<Buuntu> *pos what i've found?
<hggdh> well, first of all you only assign yourself a bug if you are *fixing* the issue
<hggdh> so you do not assign yourself when triaging, and when learning
<Buuntu> hggdh, ?  when do you then?
<Buuntu> hggdh, I thought you did for *fixing* the issue?
<bdmurray> seb128: I'm able to recreate bug 444962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<seb128> bdmurray, what did you upgrade? did you restart your session? do you have the issue in a guest session?
<bdmurray> seb128: I just upgrade shared-mime-info and I did not restart my session
<seb128> bdmurray, could you try using a guest session?
<bdmurray> seb128: okay
<hggdh> Buuntu: indeed you assign yourself when you are working on the fix. But you are starting...
<Buuntu> hggdh, ok, so you just suggest I traige for now?
<Buuntu> *triage? will I really learn how to debug from just triaging?
<hggdh> Not really, no. You will learn to identify a problem, and distinguish between problems and support issues,
<hggdh> between dubiously-described issues and correctly described ones, etc, etc
<hggdh> remember what I told you, that *before* a problem can be fixed, it must be understood?
<Buuntu> hggdh, yes
<Buuntu> hggdh, so what do you suggest I do or learn about now?
<hggdh> Buuntu: you should start working on some bugs, following what we have told you so far
<hggdh> and -- on any questions -- ping us here
<hggdh> you have to now get experience...
<Buuntu> hggdh, just not assign myself to them, i get it.  Any resources you know of?  Or should I just use google :D
<hggdh> (nobody said it would be easy...)
<hggdh> Buuntu: resources for what?
 * micahg suggests choosing a package that you use
<hggdh> Buuntu: heed Micah's suggestion ;-)
<Buuntu> hggdh, to look up solutions to bugs, I don't expect to know any of them off the top of my head yet
<Buuntu> micahg, a package that I use?? huh?  You mean for the type of bugs I chose?
<hggdh> Buuntu: before you can find solutions, you must understand the issues
<hggdh> anyway, https://wiki.ubuntu.com has a LOT of tips and information
<micahg> and to understand the issues it helps to be familiar with the normal operation of the package/app
<Buuntu> ok
<hggdh> yes. Select a subset of bugs that you are familiar (or less unfamiliar) with, and go from there
<hggdh> and -- very important -- when in doubt, ASK
<hggdh> we will asnwer, and we will help. But we need something concrete to work on
<Buuntu> hggdh, ok
<arielCo> Hello everyone. How do I run apport on a chroot-ed system? It complains about not finding the /proc filesystem
<sbeattie> arielCo: perhaps bind mount /proc into place in your chroot; e.g. mount -o bind /proc /path/to/your/chroot/proc
<arielCo> sbeattie: never mind, when I tried to mount it, it said "proc: already mounted". Now it complains about not finding /lib/modules/2.6.28-generic/modules.dep, because that's what the LIveCD runs and the mounted filesystem has 2.6.3x  >_>
<arjun> hello guys
<arjun> could someone help me in configuring the ICS in ubuntu
<mzz> am I allowed to vent a little here about what happens if I try to "Report a bug" in ubuntu? :)
<arjun_> some one will discuss that and arrive at a solution mzz
<mzz> I'm going to give apport-cli a shot, which has the side effect of hopefully giving me some time to calm down a little, which'll improve the quality of any discussion
 * mzz is not having a great morning so far, if this bugfiling experience counts as a bug I think I'm on bug 5 and counting now
<ubot4> mzz: Bug 5 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/5 is private
<mzz> (aaaargh)
<arjun_> yeah bug 5 is private
<ubot4> arjun_: Bug 5 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/5 is private
<arjun_> \could someone help me configuring ICS in ubuntu
<arjun_> ?
<arjun_> I mean its so easy in windows......Does anyone know what to do in a GUI style
<arjun_> Well what I want to do is be a server to my client systems who use dhcp to connect to the server
<mzz> graaaaah this is just ridiculous
<mzz> I have a perfectly decent desktop system here, which just happens to not currently run ubuntu. I want to file bug reports using its browser, which is apparently not allowed.
<mzz> Are you sure this is actually a good idea? I am currently leaning increasingly heavily towards simply hacking around the problem locally instead of jumping through all the hoops to file a bug.
<mzz> (filing a bad bug consisting of just apport information is doable, but filing a bug including information gathered on another system using ssh and gdb is apparently not something I'm supposed to do anymore)
<mzz> (unless that system runs ubuntu, then it's grudgingly allowed)
<mzz> what is this, some crazy ploy to gain marketshare?
<davmor2> mzz: look half way down it tells you how to do it
<davmor2> mzz: The reason is to help cut out some of the triage work.  If you use the ubuntu-bug/apport reporting methods then you get a better bug report with more of the relevant information for developers to get stuck into.
<mzz> davmor2: I know, but I have to read the entire freaking page and manually construct the correct url, while the previous version of the "report a bug" page demonstrated you're quite capable of making a purely web-based interface for this that mostly works
<mzz> davmor2: also, I am 100% positively absolutely sure that the gdb information I have here is *much* more important than what apport gives me
<mzz> nvm though, it was already filed (which would've been instantly pointed out to me by the previous version of the bug report form, if I recall how it worked correctly)
<Smurphy> mzz: I have the same issue. Can't submit a bug report, as the Mac Mini I have does not even boot with kernel 2.6.3x, with kernel 2.6.28, I boot up fine, X is crawling slow (disabling the plasma widgets helps). but Network won't come up (Atheros WiFi mini-pci card). Can't load the restricted drivers for it. On 9.04 this card only worked with restricted drivers...
<davmor2> mzz: which is why there is still a manual method for those people who are experienced at writing bugs.  The problem is 90% of the userbase now don't
<mzz> davmor2: so at least give me the old form back instead of me to manually create the url with the right source package name (including no automatic binary package -> source package redirect, which apt-get source does have)
<mzz> is there a bug for this I can mark as "affects me"?
<mzz> davmor2: I'm still a bit too frustrated to discuss this entirely rationally, but from where I'm sitting it looks like you want those 90% who don't know how to file bugs to file even more bugs and the 10% who do know how to file bugs to file fewer.
<mzz> Smurphy: try using the kernel's "help -> report a problem" menu
<Smurphy> mzz: Kernel's help -> report a problem menu ? How that ? I can't even boot or have connectiion to the Net with 9.10... Only OS running right now is Mac OS-X ..
<davmor2> mzz: no we just want them to report useful bugs that contain the info that is required to do something with.
<mzz> davmor2: is it really that hard to give a checkbox somewhere that turns the previous form back on? Even with the checkbox buried somewhere on my launchpad prefs page?
<mzz> Smurphy: sorry, attempt at humor failed
<davmor2> mzz: Not currently.  I believe it will be looked at, at uds to see if there are any improvements that can be made.  But currently it was an all or nothing situation.
<Smurphy> mzz: Yeha ;)
<mzz> davmor2: fwiw, the bug was 439138, for which I had a gdb backtrace similar to the one in the bug description blaming drain_console(). I don't think apport would've given me much more than the package versions involved, since this isn't a crash.
<mzz> I'll probably be back here later when I'm calmed down and can try to do something constructive about this, like investigating if it's possible to upload apport reports using a web form instead of the ubuntu-bug util.
<mzz> now onwards to investigating why karmic won't resume properly
<damiano_> ciao
<mzz> ok, so now I have a crash apport wants to report in the xscreensaver package, using the summary "glmatrix assert failure: glmatrix: via_tex.c:429: viaSwapOutWork: Assertion `sz == vmesa->total_alloc[heap]' failed.". Am I going to get a chance to move that to the libgl1-mesa-dri package if I just walk through the filebug web ui?
<Smurphy> Grmbl... Why the heck do I always get a core-dump when I start the left4dead dedicated server on a ubuntu 8.10 Server installation ...
<arielCo> Hello everyone. What do I do if apport-collect crashes on uploading? The last call was in wadllib/application.py, in "bind"
<arielCo> http://pastebin.com/d72341321
<yofel> arielCo: you file a bug on the apport-collect crash ;)
<arielCo> yofel: very funny :) Maybe it has something to do that I installed python-launchpadlib and other packages from karmic sources, but I'm running Jaunty ?
<arielCo> (botched upgrade)
<joumetal> arielCo: maybe you find collected files in /var/crash and could upload them.
<arielCo> will someone please take a look at bug 444484? It's the bug I'm trying to collect data for (segfault in dpkg, configuring libc6).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444484 in dpkg "dpkg crashed upgrading libc6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444484
<arielCo> I just triggered it again and now I cannot run anything. I was able to boot by copying the files over from a live CD, but when I ran apt-get install -f, dpkg crashed again.
<xteejx> Hi guys, I accidentally moved everything that isn't hidden in my home/teej directory to the Wastebasket. I restored it all back into my home/teej but now Documents, Videos, etc appears on my Desktop as WELL as in the home/teej directory. If I delete them from the Desktop, the ones in home/teej get deleted too. HELP! I know this isn't the correct channel really, but I'm getting no sense anywhere else!
<zul> is it possible to get a copy of the script that runs the dailynewbugs.ubuntu-server I want to see where we are at and would like to run the script myself
<hggdh> zul: this is a question better asked to them, not here
<zul> hggdh,: thanks
<hggdh> zul, welcome. Sorry
<pedro_> is somebody else having issues creating a wiki page on the ubuntu wiki?
<pedro_> I'm getting a nice [Errno 31] Too many links: '/srv/wiki.ubuntu.com/www/data/pages/UbuntuBugDay(2f)20091008'
 * pedro_ kicks the ubuntu wiki
<davmor2> pedro_: here borrow my now bloody work hammer
<bdmurray> pedro_: could you look at bug 442666?
<pedro_> davmor2, thanks. I won't promise to return it in a clean state
<pedro_> bdmurray, looking now
<davmor2> pedro_: that's what the wash friendly teflon coating is for :)
<pedro_> oh , that's a weird bug
 * pedro_ grabs the video
<pedro_> bdmurray, are you able to create pages on the ubuntu wiki?
<bdmurray> pedro_: haven't tried recently but I will for you ;-)
<pedro_> \o/
<bdmurray> pedro_: I am not and saw the same error message as you
<pedro_> bdmurray, ah thanks thought it was only me
<pedro_> bdmurray, i'm pinging bratsche about that report
<pedro_> bdmurray, seb128 said it's a gdm issue and fixed on current, i'll follow up with the reporter for confirmation
<seb128> pedro_, bug #435801
<pedro_> thanks. the report is from 10-04 but the fix landed on 10-02 ; he's probably having an old version installed
<seb128> or the new one but didn't reboot
<seb128> gdm is running until reboot not until sessiion closing
<pedro_> yeap, will follow up with the reporter
<ara> QA meeting in 2 min at #ubuntu-meeting
<indus> hi
<hggdh> hi indus
<jcastro> bdmurray: pedro_: you can't hid forever. Ubuntu OpenWeek is your destiny!
 * bdmurray is hiding in a meeting
<davmor2> bdmurray: no your not your there behind the water cooler,  it see though just not the best hiding place ;)
<bdmurray> jcastro: is there a particular subject / topic people are interested in?
<jcastro> bdmurray: open slate
<jcastro> bdmurray: mgunes is doing "giving useful feedback"
<jcastro> but other than that no real bug talks
<jcastro> bdmurray: please pick something and grab a slot by cob today.
<jcastro> pedro_: you too!
<jcastro> bdmurray: also, later on we have to talk about marvel ultimate alliance 2.
<jcastro> but that's not really openweek related.
<pedro_> jcastro, what was the page again?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<pedro_> jcastro, thanks
<bdmurray> jcastro: no batman arkham asylum?
<jcastro> bdmurray: it's in my queue still
<bdmurray> jcastro: but ultimate alliance is good?
<jcastro> bdmurray: if you like the previous ones, then yes.
<StaRetji> hello, is this channel to get informed about bugs
<jcastro> I think it's great so far
<bdmurray> StaRetji: yes
<StaRetji> is someone willing to give me few tips / opinions
<StaRetji> it is regarding Bug #343108
<hggdh> bug 343108
<StaRetji> but there are many similar bugs
<StaRetji> I'm having problems with intel drivers on jaunty, slow boor process http://paste.ubuntu.com/287936/
<hggdh> where's ubot4?
<StaRetji> so I wonder if somebody is working on this bugs
<StaRetji> thx
<StaRetji> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/341363
<bdmurray> StaRetji: the comments from bryce in that bug report should be considered authoritative
<kklimonda> what is the importance of a regression failure? it's basically a FTBFS and potential breakage in the current package
<kklimonda> bug 445639
<jpds> kklimonda: Working on fixing the bo.
<jpds> bot*
<kklimonda> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django/+bug/445639 :)
<kklimonda> High is justified?
<jdstrand> kklimonda: high is justified. really 'critical' since there will be no way to perform a security update down the line
<jdstrand> kklimonda: but, a test failure suggests it will fail in a an up to date karmic environment as well (I haven't looked at it to know for sure)
<jdstrand> kklimonda: so it could be 'regression-potential'
<kklimonda> jdstrand: yes, test does fail on the current KK
<StaRetji> bdmurray: It is bad to call this benign as this bug delays boot process for more that 12 secs
<StaRetji> anyway, thx for help
<jdstrand> kklimonda: 'high' with targeted to release as 'karmic' with a milestone is enough to get people's attention though
<jpds> Bug back.
<hggdh> good ubot, nice ubot ;-)
<kwah> hi all
<kwah> by any chance are there some localization teams, which work using bug-tracker for reporting and handling mistakes in translations?
<micahg> kwah: there's an ubuntu-translations project
<kwah> yep, I am aware of it
<kwah> but it seems that currently there is only possibility to submit bugs about program problems only of type "BUG"
<kwah> where localization problems do not really fit...
<micahg> translations in programs are bugs in the program
<micahg> maybe ask in here: #ubuntu-translators
<kwah> already did
<micahg> but we report l10n problems as bugs
<kwah> hm...
<micahg> and add tasks to the appropriate project if it needs to be fixed elsewhere
<kwah> I see
<kwah> Do you have somewhere description of workflow?
<micahg> kwah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<jcastro> pedro_: bdmurray: don't forget about openweek!
<kwah> So, nothing specific for localization errors.
<kwah> micahg, thanks.
<Matyas> Hi guys, could you help me please? I'm having a problem with ubuntu-bug so I can't report this at launchpad... :P
<bdmurray> Matyas: what is happening?
<Matyas> always when I try to report a error, it works ok but crashes at the part when it
<Matyas> it's supposed to open launchpad in firefox
<Matyas> to post the error
<Matyas> How could I help you more? Maybe post output from terminal?
<bdmurray> Matyas: yes, that would be great I'd like to find out why ubuntu-bug is crashing
<Matyas> Ok, here it is :
<Matyas> mat@mat-laptop:~$ ubuntu-bug firefox
<Matyas> mat@mat-laptop:~$ The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error.
<Matyas> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Matyas> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<Matyas>   (Details: serial 961 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0)
<Matyas>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<Matyas>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<Matyas>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<Matyas>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<Matyas>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<micahg> Matyas: update xulrunner
<Matyas> mat@mat-laptop:~$
<micahg> fix was released today
<Matyas> doesn't matter if the package is firefox or something else
<BUGabundo> boas
<Matyas_> uhh... internet fell of, hope it works now, sorry... :)
<bdmurray> Matyas_: did you see micahg's message?
<micahg> Matyas_: no problem, please ask if you have any more questions
<Matyas_> no didn't.. please say again, my internet didn't for for the moment
<micahg> Matyas_: please update xulrunner-1.9.1
<micahg> fix was released today in karmic
<Matyas_> ok, I will try
<Matyas_> ok, now I
<Matyas_> ok, now I'm installing actualisations, I will tell you if I still have a problem :)!
<mika_video> Q: Should I be able to test that a bug has been corrected also by using the live boot from CD -version? (probably ubuntu 9.10 alpha?).
<micahg> mika_video: depends when it was fixed
<micahg> and what the bug is
<micahg> I'd suggest Karmic Beta an Virtualbox
<micahg> *and
<drew212> i second micahg's suggestion
<micahg> hi drew212
<mika_video> i have no idea IF it has been fixed at all. I still use kubuntu 7.10 and wil only upgrade my installation after KUbuntu 9.10 final is out. But before that, it may be a good idea to test with the live boot CD.
<micahg> yeah, well 7.10 isn't supported
<drew212> hello michag
<micahg> and you have to go through 8.04 anyways
<micahg> maybe that's worth doing now?
<mika_video> it's about video and DVB-C, so  Virtualbox is way too slow to test that !
<micahg> ok, so, then you probably want to download the beta
<micahg> mika_video: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/beta/
<mika_video> I have tried to run windows 2000 under virtualbox under Kubuntu 7.10. Simple win apps work, but those that have anything to do with vide, do not work, the virtualbox is too slow for that. CPU: Dualcore AMD, 2300 MHz.
<micahg> which version of Virtualbox, they jsut released 3.0.0 for hardy +
<micahg> 3.0.8
<mika_video> btw: is there any way to move my virtualbox virtual installations from the old version of virtualbox to the new after I have finally installed KUbuntu 9.10 final ?
<mika_video> I have no idea. the default for KUbuntu 7.10
<micahg> yes, just install the new version
<micahg> and shutdown your vm before upgrading
<mika_video> Yes, but if I install a new KUbuntu and possibly to a different partition than the old one, then how to move/copy the virtualbox's virtual drive(s) ?
<mika_video> At least that version of VirtualBox is picky about path names to virtual drives !
<mika_video> and using symlinks (ln -s something xxx) does NOT help here!
<micahg> there should be an option to open/import
<mika_video> the video bug: it's about kaffeine. First looks a hardware/driver bug but I wouldn't be so sure... since there is a workaround....
<mika_video> Think about it: trying (using kaffeine) to directly activate DVB-C live watching will freeze kaffeine. But if you first watch either a DVD or a video file from the hard disk and after that activate live DVB-C, it works about 80-90% of the time (but occasionally still freezes kaffeine)
<mika_video> If it really were a hardware/driver bug, then no workaround would help, I think !
<micahg> mika_video: might want to check in #kubuntu
<mika_video> I'd just assume that kaffeine has the same bug in Ubuntu and Kubuntu. I guess the bug only appears with certain hardware....
<micahg> mika_video: yes, but this isn't a support channel :), we help triage bugs here
<mika_video> well, isn't an app that freezes buggy ?
<micahg> yes, do you have a bug #?
<mika_video> no.
<micahg> if you want to file a bug we can help you, if you want to have a bug looked at that's been filed we can help you here...if you want to know about some bug that might exist, you'll want to try one of the support channels
<mika_video> Intereting! Kaffeine 0.8.6 does NOT freeze when used on knoppix (how do I check the knoppix version?)
<micahg> #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<atrus> if a bug in an ubuntu package affects another ubuntu package, how can I add it to the "affects" list?
<micahg> atrus: at best, add a task
<atrus> oh, it seems like i can do this via "also affects distribution..."
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-08
<lfaraone> Bug 405904 shouldn't be filed against Ubuntu, should it? I don't think there's a package for p.u.c, but it's not really an issue affecting the Ubuntu distribution.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405904 in ubuntu "packages.ubuntu.com is flakey recently" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405904
<kamusin> how do you pronounce rhythmbox?
<charles> kamusin: ...?  "rhythm" + "box"
<micahg> lfaraone: p.u.c wouldn't be a package, but a project, and no, I don't think there is one
<lfaraone> micahg: so the bug should be invalid in Ubuntu, right?
<micahg> site seems to be fine now, so I think it can be closed anyways
<lfaraone> micahg: The bug reporter keeps on reopening the bug when it's marked as  invalid in Ubuntu, claiming "this was already discussed". (he was the only one talking, afaict)
<micahg> yes, well this is an ongoing problem, is it on the hugday list?
<kamusin> charles,  hehe
<micahg> bdmurray: you around?
<lfaraone> micahg: yes, it is on the list, that's how I found it :)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> well, lfaraone, I'd say come back in the morning when bdmurray is around and ask him
<lfaraone> micahg: mk. the user then proceeded to insult me via PM,  (which seemed just a bit unjustified) so I'm not inclined to be permissive.
<micahg> lfaraone: now you see why I'm not saying just to close it ;)
 * micahg is not in the mood for a sparring match
<lfaraone> micahg: in other news, I "cleaned up" about 20 or so bugs today from the hugday list. Do I totally get anti-hugged for not marking them as done on the Wiki? :P
<micahg> lfaraone: use the hugday-tools
<micahg> lfaraone: check out ubuntu-dev-tools and ubuntu-qa-tools
<micahg> you can close from a console
<lfaraone> micahg: cool.
<micahg> lfaraone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools
<lfaraone> micahg: I'm getting "TypeError: Error while trying to read cookie in sql format, cannot handle format of '.mozilla/firefox/nt0jde1l.default/cookies.sqlite'"
<lfaraone> micahg: when I do:  "lfaraone@Opus:~$ hugday init --user lfaraone --cookie .mozilla/firefox/nt0jde1l.default/cookies.sqlite"
<lfaraone> micahg: nevermind, just had to kill ff
<micahg> lfaraone: I e-mailed the maintainer of p.u.c about setting up a project, if he gets back to me, I'll take care of the bug
<lfaraone> micahg: okay. now, how can I get a list of bugs that I've touched today? I've since changed computers, so I don't have a history. (which makes hugday close difficult)
<micahg> ummm
<micahg> wait for 5-a-day stats to update?
<micahg> oh, you don't seem to be on there
<micahg> lfaraone: you can grep your way through an mbox file: http://people.canonical.com/~listarchive/ubuntu-bugs/
<lfaraone> micahg: hehe, mk.
<micahg> there's gmane, but I don't know how updated it is
<micahg> yeah, that starts 2009-10-04
<lfaraone> micahg: I've initted, but, "RuntimeError: You are not allowed to change the content of 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20091008'. Plase run 'hugday init' and try again."
<micahg> have you logged in before to the wiki?
<AdamDV> I may have found a bug in Nautilus.
<AdamDV> If your familiar with sshfs, I noticed today that when viewing an sshfs mounted folder it reports 1000GB of free space in the folder.
<lfaraone> micahg: yes, I have.
<micahg> lfaraone: did you run hugday init?
<lfaraone> micahg: yes, that exited without output
<micahg> isn't the cookie a path to the cookie file?
<lfaraone> micahg: it is. I've also tried inputing my moin session directly.
<micahg> are you logged into the wiki now?
<lfaraone> micahg: yeah. nevermind, got it working
<micahg> ok
<lfaraone> against what project should archive bugs like bug 405097 be submitted?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405097 in ubuntu "APT errors when using jm Ubuntu mirrror" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405097
<hggdh> lfaraone: so far sounds like the packages are hosed somewhere, either mirror, or <whatever>. Frankly, I do not know what to set it against
<lfaraone> hggdh: I see.
<balthus> Hi, i am considering contributing to this bug report
<balthus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zope3/+bug/444579
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444579 in zope3 "python-zopeinterface removed from Karmic repos still has lots of dependants" [Undecided,New]
<balthus> it looks to me that this is a transition issue
<balthus> in aptitude, the package is in the Obsolete list
<balthus> the package description in aptitude reads:
<balthus>   --\ Versions of python-zopeinterface (2)
<balthus> i    3.4.0-0ubuntu3
<balthus> p    python-zope.interface 3.5.2-1
<balthus> so the new version is listed
<balthus> but its name is quite different from the old one
<balthus> could this be the reason why the upgrade is not automatic?
<balthus> when manually selecting the new version and going for the upgrade, here is what I get:
<balthus> --\ Packages being deleted due to unsatisfied dependencies (1)
<balthus> id   python-zopeinterface
<balthus> --\ Packages to be installed (1)
<balthus> pi   python-zope.interface                                   +745kB  <none>     3.5.2-1
<balthus> you can notice the subtil difference between the two package names
<balthus> python-zopeinterface vs python-zope.interface
<balthus> has anyone a clue?
<jurjen> Hi All, new on IRC. I get unexpected behaviour in a preseeded unattended install: an empty extended partition is not recognized as free space in Jaunty, while it was in Hardy. What pacakge to file a bug against?
<sbc> jurjen: My first guess would be: ubiquity (the installer)
<lfaraone> bdmurray: ping. what should bug 405904 be filed against?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405904 in ubuntu "packages.ubuntu.com is flakey recently" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405904
<kblin> hi folks
<jurjen> sbc: I would guess that Ubiquity is just a front end to d-i. But I'm unsure whether PartMan is already in the picture when the decision is made where to install.
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> lfaraone: it doesn't belong where it is that's for sure
<hggdh> yes. I also had a look at it yesterday, and I am not sure where to put it. Rolf does have a point, though
 * thekorn personally does not like this SOMESTATUS<->Invalid battles on bugreports like this, it has a kind of aggressive character
<jcastro> pedro_: bdmurray: OpenWeek!
<jcastro> you guys are killing me!
<hggdh> thekorn: +1. But the reporter has been courteous, and the issue could be seen as a infrastructure issue
<hggdh> in fact, similar to the eeeBotu I have been running: it *is* a service to the community, but outside the, er, official channels
<bdmurray> but you wouldn't shoe horn eeeBotu bugs into Launchpad about the Ubuntu _distribution_
<hggdh> I agree
<bdmurray> That should really be addressed in an rt
<hggdh> this is why I stated 'similar'
<thekorn> can anyone remind me on login/password for rt.ubuntu.com, let's report this packages.ubuntu.com problem there
 * hggdh is starting to get annoyed by Quassel's behaviour
<hggdh> bdmurray: is rt a restricted resource, internal to <whatever>?
<Pici> thekorn: ubuntu/ubuntu iirc
<bdmurray> No, it's available to ubuntu members
<thekorn> Pici: oh, that's simple ;)
<hggdh> Interesting. Never heard of it. Where do I get an user/pswd for it?
<Pici> hggdh: topic of #canonical-sysadmin
<Pici> or what I said a few lines ago
<jpds> thekorn: It has been reported there.
<thekorn> jpds: cool, do you have an url handy?
<jpds> No, but I know mdke sent an email.
<jpds> thekorn: what's the problem?
<Okachobi> Hey all- just did a apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade from karmic koala alpha 6 and seem to be unable to launch anything after KDE login.  Can't even get into the bug reporting tool- it comes up then kicks me back to the login screen.  Is there something I can do to get back to a working desktop?
<thekorn> jpds: we have a bugreport (bug 405904) and we would like to close it, but give the people an alternative contact point,
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405904 in ubuntu "packages.ubuntu.com is flakey recently" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405904
<jpds> thekorn: Yeah, that's the one mdke reported.
<thekorn> jpds: so they see that at least some cares about it
<jpds> thekorn: There is a ticket for it, it is a known issue, and people are working it.
<thekorn> jpds: good, but unfortunatly I've no luck finding this ticket
<jpds> Because someone still has to move it out of the hidden 'incoming' queue.
<thekorn> aha, that's how it works ;)
<jpds> No, someone just has to make it public on their rota.
<hggdh> jpds -- is there any docs on what rc is for?
<jpds> No.
<jpds> It's a Request Tracker
<jpds> ...for the Ubuntu community.
<hggdh> thank you. And what should i request there?
<jpds> New mailing lists, LoCo websites, DNS, mirrors, etc.
<hggdh> heh. *NOW* we can tackle some of these bugs... Of course, we would still need to close them with a link to the rc bug opened...
<Okachobi> Where can I got to find a list of reported bugs in the latest updates to Karmic Koala Alpha 6?  The latest update completely hosed my system.
<jpds> hggdh: I'll keep any eye out for the ticket.
<jpds> Leave it to me.
<hggdh> jpds: thank you
<thekorn> jpds: thank you
<Okachobi> from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad : "Ubuntu BugSquad members can always be contacted via IRC on the channel #ubuntu-bugs on irc.freenode.org for help or collaboration. "  and by "help" I guess that means inability to even direct someone to the right place to get their questions answered.  Thanks anyway... I removed the ~/.kde/ directory and my desktop now works again.  I would have been happy to help provide bug data on this, b
<Okachobi> one here could even answer the simple question of 'where do I find the bug database'.  Forgive my intrusion...
 * Pici blinks
<jcastro> bdmurray: openweek!
<bdmurray> jcastro: I'm being attacked by bugs
<jcastro> bdmurray: this is after release
<bdmurray> oh right there will be less reports then ;-)
<jcastro> yes, allowing plenty of time for you to have a session!
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay I'll do 2100 on monday - reporting bugs alright?
<jcastro> yessir!
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/379371
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379371 in liferea "Liferea segfaults with "Signal 11" whenever a feed-entry is clicked" [Low,Incomplete]
<darthanubis> Who is responsible for assigning these bugs?
<micahg> darthanubis: please install the dbg packages for libglib-2.0, and libgio-2.0
<darthanubis> micahg, will do
<micahg> darthanubis: although you seem to have a different issue than the reporter
<darthanubis> I thiought I had done that..
<micahg> the reporter can start liferea
<micahg> darthanubis: if those don't work, then you'll need to add the ddeb repos and get the dbgsym packages
<hggdh> darthanubis: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<darthanubis> Karmic
<micahg> ah, good catch hggdh
<hggdh> a sig 11 should trigger apport automagically on Karmic
<micahg> darthanubis: definitely file a new bug, preferably with an apport crash
<darthanubis> hggdh, it did , has not
<hggdh> darthanubis: check if you already have a crash report under /var/crash for linferea
<darthanubis> micahg, will do
<lfaraone> bdmurray: thoguth so.
<micahg> thanks darthanubis
<darthanubis> thank you
<darthanubis> hggdh, everything but liferea is in /var/crash
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> so it may not be a sig 11
<hggdh> hum. Try running 'gdb liferea'; on the gdb prompt, type in 'r' (for 'run'). Wait for the crash, then tell us what signal was it
<micahg> hggdh: it is based on his backtrace
<micahg> hggdh: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32897025/gdb-liferea.txt
<hggdh> oh already there... sorry
<micahg> well, it was on another bug
<micahg> and it was incomplete
 * gnomefreak betting he runs it again and it comes up as a different crash
<darthanubis> hggdh, standby
 * hggdh will not bet ;-)
<gnomefreak> i would say use "ubungu-bugs liferea"
<gnomefreak> and file new report since this report is old and a much older version
<darthanubis> did you guys see the gdb crash report I posted to the bug report?
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: need a new one
<hggdh> darthanubis: yes, I saw it. But this is a different issue from the bug 379371
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379371 in liferea "Liferea segfaults with "Signal 11" whenever a feed-entry is clicked" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379371
<darthanubis> working on it
<gnomefreak> new bug report would be great using the command i gave above
<darthanubis> have to reinstall the debugging packages since I gave up on this
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: use the command i gave above and you dont need to do anything
<darthanubis> I got it, hang on;)
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: I think you meant 'ubuntu-bug liferea'
<gnomefreak> it should post debug info if it sees it as a crash
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: yes sorry typo with s
 * gnomefreak trying to remember who works on it
<hggdh> pochu did, of old
<gnomefreak> hggdh: thats him thanks. he dropped it?
<hggdh> IDNK. Last comment on the bug was on June, but have not seen him for a while
<hggdh> !last pochu
<ubot4> Factoid 'last pochu' not found
<gnomefreak> the liferea daily PPA has been forgotten it looks like
<gnomefreak> thinking daily since its in my daily section of *.list
<hggdh> heh
<gnomefreak> either way new bug is needed, i will close the one open
<hggdh> k
<micahg> what open one?
<gnomefreak> micahg: bug 379371 is closed now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379371 in liferea "Liferea segfaults with "Signal 11" whenever a feed-entry is clicked" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379371
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/446649
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446649 in liferea "Liferea did receive signal 11 (Segmentation fault)." [Undecided,New]
<micahg> gnomefreak: he wasn't the reporter on that bug
<gnomefreak> it does us no good. would been nice if someone connfirmed it
<micahg> and it was for something else
<darthanubis> there you g
<darthanubis> go
<darthanubis> I thought it might have been the flashplugin, removed that, and still the segfault, I'm stumped
<micahg> gnomefreak: please comment when closing bugs
<gnomefreak> micahg: he was last commenter and other guy never answered the question from june
<hggdh> darthanubis: good. Now please install the dbg/dbgsym libraries and GDB the beast again
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: i was going to but close no longer allows you too and you got me side tracked
<darthanubis> hggdh, will do
<hggdh> darthanubis: also please install the libc6 dbg
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you have the launchpad improvements addon isntalled?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
<gnomefreak> and on edge
<micahg> Ok, I use that for a quick close
<micahg> you can't use the AJAX though if you intend to comment
<micahg> or rather, shouldn't
<gnomefreak> i use the little ! sign :)
<darthanubis> please install the dbg/dbgsym libraries?
<darthanubis> I don't understand that..sorry
<micahg> right, bdmurray, should we get the AJAX disabled for Ubuntu bugs since we would like comments for status changes?
<hggdh> darthanubis: yes, *either* .dbg *or* .dbgsym
<micahg> darthanubis: s/./-/g
<hggdh> thanks
<gnomefreak> liferea-dbg
<hggdh> and libc6 dbg and libglib and libgio
<gnomefreak> also handy to know if its webkit or xulrunner version :)
<gnomefreak> although not sure how that works if it provides both since only one is installed
<darthanubis> libc6,libglib, but no libgio on my system, all dbg packages
<hggdh> k, let's try the gdb
<darthanubis> k
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d52cd7e5d
<darthanubis> The GUI is up, but no text and it's dark/grey
<hggdh> darthanubis: you forgot to 'bt full' ;-)
<darthanubis> hope I did everything right?
<darthanubis> bt full?....
<micahg> darthanubis: libgio is in libglib2.0
<darthanubis> oh, well I installed that package then
<hggdh> darthanubis: gdb stopped at the crash, now we need to 'bt full' at the gdb prompt
<hggdh> so that we will have a backtrace
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d3915cd75
<darthanubis> REALLY appreciate all this help on this matter.
<darthanubis> I love this feed reader
<darthanubis> It did work when I installed Alpha5 but since the udates, something broke
<darthanubis> updates
<hggdh> weird. Only one frame
<hggdh> darthanubis: please install samba-dbg -- the frame points to a library in it.
<gnomefreak> mines working fine here atm
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, well thats good I guess
<darthanubis> I envy you
<gnomefreak> my gwibber doesnt but liferea does :)
<darthanubis> hggdh, roger that
<hggdh> darthanubis: then please run again the gdb, and this time select, at the crash, 't a a bt f' (thread apply all bt full)
<darthanubis> got it
<hggdh> why is WINS resolution being called, alone in the thread?
 * gnomefreak goes to bother our beloved gwibber expert
<darthanubis> hggdh, I don't know. This was the only version of Ubuntu where I had to install wins and edit a file to get my samaba shares to show up
<darthanubis> why liferea has any business with it beats me
 * darthanubis waiting for smaba-dbg to install
 * darthanubis huge download
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/dbcff8fc
<darthanubis> I think I sent the wrong cmd or wrong syntax?
<darthanubis> because t a a bt f did nothing
<hggdh> no, nothing wrng
<hggdh> I was wrong
<hggdh> darthanubis: you first have to 'r' it
<darthanubis> got it
<darthanubis> done
<darthanubis> I have massive output now
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d329d59a
<caravena> Hello
<hggdh> darthanubis: interesting the segv was on samba code
<hggdh> caravena: hello
<hggdh> darthanubis: please upload this bt to the bug
<caravena> Hello hggdh
<hggdh> I am out of my depth on samba
<caravena> See bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/444155
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444155 in telepathy-butterfly "New release for telepathy-butterfly, update to 0.5.1" [Undecided,New]
<darthanubis> hggdh, I already uploaded the output.
<darthanubis> hggdh, removing wins from /etc/nsswitch.conf allows liferea to work again
<darthanubis> Now I hope I did not break my shares again
<hggdh> darthanubis: GOOD! You have a bypass (I hope). Please add this comment to the bug
<hggdh> caravena: what is the issue with this?
<caravena> finding mantainer for create new package of package de Debian
<hggdh> OK. what you want is a sync request
<caravena> hggdh, yes
<hggdh> caravena: please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<hggdh> this is how it is done. Please also follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<joaopinto> darthanubis, could you please re-add the wins lookup to nsswitch and try: nslookup planet.ubuntu.com
<darthanubis> joaopinto, wow, you've been following the bug , nice. Readd wins with liferea running or close it?
<hggdh> close it
<joaopinto> the bug is not with liferea, it's on the wins lookup
<hggdh> joaopinto's request is trying to check the samba setup
<joaopinto> doing an nslookup could produce something similar
<darthanubis> well with it closed or open here are the results with wins add again....
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d5988364f
<darthanubis> how strange all this is to me
<darthanubis> I thought readding wins wouls surely make liferea segfault again
<joaopinto> it didn't ?
<hggdh> nope...
<darthanubis> nope
<darthanubis> I can't seem to get it to segfault
<joaopinto> so the conditions to trigger the bgu is not a trivial lookup
<joaopinto> bug
<darthanubis> let me readd the flashplugin to liferea again
<joaopinto> darthanubis, you need to put nis on the same order on nsswitch you had before
<joaopinto> ops, wins
<darthanubis> joaopinto, I did, it was at the begining of that line
<caravena> hggdh,  I install package of Debian
<hggdh> caravena: you installed a Debian package?
<hggdh> caravena: this is usually not a very good idea -- Debian and Ubuntu have some differences on where files go
<caravena> hggdh, Yes. Testing
<hggdh> caravena: but this does not impact your sync request. For it to be acted on, you have to follow the instructions I gave above
 * caravena translate in google
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> sorry
<hggdh> caravena: you still have to fill in the sync request as I pointed above
<caravena> hggdh, ok
<caravena> Now fine hggdh? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/444155
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444155 in telepathy-butterfly "New release for telepathy-butterfly, update to 0.5.1" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> caravena: looking at it
<hggdh> caravena: please follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess#Content%20of%20a%20sync%20request
<hggdh> (although I think it might be too late for Karmic)
<darthanubis> hggdh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7075850&postcount=4
<darthanubis> thats why I edited that file to begin with
<atrus> if i've installed a karmic package from archive.ubuntu.com because my local mirror doesn't have the update yet, how do I file a bug on it with ubuntu-bug?
<micahg> atrus: you can still use ubuntu-bug even if you don't have it installed
<hggdh> darthanubis: so you are always trying WINS before dns
<atrus> micahg: it just says "this is not a genuine ubuntu package"
<micahg> atrus: does it prevent you from filing the bug?
<hggdh> it will
<atrus> yes.
<micahg> weird..it'll let you file a bug for a package you don't have installed, but if you have it installed it'll stop you?
<atrus> apparently.
<micahg> which package?
<darthanubis> hggdh, never used it any other way
<micahg> atrus: well, you can switch your sources to archive.ubuntu.com to submit the report
<micahg> atrus: the problem with ubuntu-bug has already been filed as bug 443961
<atrus> micahg: empathy.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443961 in apport "Given that ubuntu-bug is now needed for all bug reports, non-genuine packages should be allowed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443961
<atrus> micahg: ooh, that's cool. thanks.
 * gnomefreak likes that idea :)
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/432620
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432620 in mountall "needs to load (or wait for) filesystem modules e.g. xfs" [Medium,Fix committed]
<darthanubis> Now this bug right here, we need help on
<darthanubis> And thank all who helped with my Liferea issue!
<hggdh> darthanubis: Scott is working on it
<darthanubis> ugh, clicking add new feed via firefox using liferea-addfeed crashes liferea
<darthanubis> hggdh, thanks
<darthanubis> just thought Scott could use a hand. But you know better than I
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/379371
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379371 in liferea "Liferea segfaults with "Signal 11" whenever a feed-entry is clicked" [Low,Invalid]
<darthanubis> I think gnomefreak might have dismissed this bug a little too early?
<darthanubis> Liferea did receive signal 11 (Segmentation fault). after adding a feed
<darthanubis> let me try to remove WINS again
<hggdh> brb
<gnomefreak> signal 11 does not mean its the same bug it just means it died the same
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, what does it mean if like the bug title says, as soon as I add a feed it segfaults?
<darthanubis> Exactly as described?
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: nothing much to the crash. the crash report is what needs to be the same
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: a feed can cause a crash and user would only know that clicking on it crashed it
<darthanubis> well the guys @#liferea asked me to make it a duplicate of my new bug you told me to file
<darthanubis> removing WINS from /etc/nsswitch.conf solves the crash
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: if the dbug output is same than that is what should happen but age+reporter no answer == cant tell if the same
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, I'm following you...
<xteejx> Hi guys bug 383511. Anything else needed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383511 in update-notifier "apt_check.py crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383511
<xteejx> I'm going through my reported bugs and there's a couple that are resolved, so will comment on and change these as appropriate, but unsure what to do with the above. I thought apport reported bugs were already triaged?
<xteejx> Hi again guys, is anyone around?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-09
<caravena> hggdh, Hello, Now auto message: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/444155
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444155 in telepathy-butterfly "[needs-packaging] New release for telepathy-butterfly, update to 0.5.1" [Wishlist,New]
<aryonoco> Hi all. Want to report a bug about a wireless card which is not recognised by Karmic. Which package should I submit the bug to?
<mahdi> Hi, I cannot use persian character in Wine applications ! should I add my language somewhere ? It shows the characters as square !
<kklimonda> bug 446817 is missing a coredump, is it because user decided not to send full report?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446817 in transmission "transmission crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446817
<hggdh> might be, kklimonda. Never did any non-full report, but sounds like it
<kklimonda> yeah, just dug into source
<kklimonda> it's most likely that
<hggdh> well, anyway, we already know is memory related ;-)
<kklimonda> heh :)
<hggdh> er, kklimonda, I think you forgot to state what is the crucial data we were missing
<kklimonda> heh, not really - but I forgot to mention that he has to send complete report
<kklimonda> thanks for reminding me.
<kklimonda> I shouldn't really do this at this hour but got too curious about it to go to sleep
<hggdh> heh. And I am going to hit the pillow in a few, and I am *at least* 7 hours earlier than you...
<hggdh> that is, if you are Paris time
<kklimonda> more or less
<kklimonda> it's UTC+1 I think
<kklimonda> or maybe +2 at this time of the year
<hggdh> and I am UTC-5
<hggdh> or UTC-6, never remember
<hggdh> df -k .
<hggdh> oops, wrong windows
<kklimonda> ok, work done.. now I can.. hmm.. go to sleep for 2 hours..
<kklimonda> oh well, whatever - cu :)
<hggdh> cu
<kklimonda> hggdh: happens to me all the time :)
<hggdh> I only get insomnia when I am traveling
<hggdh> about 80% of the time
<beakergeek724> Just installed Karmic and I can't figure out which package to file a bug report against.  Gnome-do and indicator-applet both fail to display messages correctly.
<beakergeek724> I'm not sure what they have in common, but the problem looks the same in both.
<thekorn_> beakergeek724, what do you mean by "fail to display messages correctly", can you show me a screenshot?
<thekorn_> is it string encoding?
<beakergeek724> It looks similar to what I see when a program just displays the random noise that happens to be in the unused video memory.  I'll see if I can get a screenshot.
<beakergeek724> Here's what I see when I run gnome-do: http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewstinar/3995159770/
<beakergeek724> But when I get an IM in Empathy, I see a similar block where I'm supposed to see a notification.
<thekorn_> beakergeek724, I think the target of your bugreport depends on the graphic card/driver you use
<beakergeek724> Lshw shows it as "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]".  So this would be a bug in the open source ATI driver?
<thekorn_> beakergeek724, ok, so I think you should report your bug by running     ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-ati
<beakergeek724> thekorn_, Thanks. I was able to find an existing bug that describes my problem.
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> I've just reported a bug that was closed as a dup, but I can't access the one it's a dup of
<kblin> how do I get information on that bug?
<micahg1> kblin: what's the bug #?
<kblin> bug #433186
<ubot4> kblin: Bug 433186 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/433186 is private
<kblin> thanks ubot4 so I noticed
<kblin> which does explain why I didn't see a bug report about this in the list, of course :)
<micahg> yes, there's some text in there that I"m not sure about
<micahg> I'm not comfortable making it public
<micahg> but someone else might know what that string it
<micahg> *is
<micahg> kblin: things should pick up in here in an hour or 2
<kblin> ok, it's not that urgent
<kblin> I don't have a kill switch for bluetooth anyway
<kblin> though I do have issues with bluetooth not being found on that box
<kblin> I was wondering if that was related
<kblin> I just was a bit annoyed to get an email telling me my report was a dup, just to go to that bug's page and get told that no, I can't look at it
<joaopinto> kblin, I had the same problem, decided to remove the dup from mine
<kblin> that's a good point, though :)
<micahg> please don't do that especially if it's duped by the retracer
<joaopinto> micahg, I did that and I got the bug fixed upstream, unlike the other private bug which never got any work
<micahg> oh
<micahg> hmmm
<joaopinto> if we report a bug we expect to follow-up the bug
<kblin> hehe
<kblin> I can't re-mark it as dup anyway :)
<micahg> yes, but the best thing to do is to come in here like kblin and ask for it to be made public
<joaopinto> the retracer when chosing between a public and private bug, should set the duplication on the private on, since a public bug is much more handy in general
<kblin> I agree there
<joaopinto> micahg, not everyone that files bugs knows abouts #ubuntu-bugs, it introduces another type of resource into a bug report workflow
<micahg> joaopinto: well, not that +filebug redirects to an instruction page, people will
<micahg> (now
<kblin> there's no way to recover attachments, I take?
<micahg> it's also in the list of IRC channels
<micahg> kblin: from what?
<joaopinto> micahg, I don't remember reading anything about #ubuntu-bugs when using ubuntu-bug, also, I would not expect someone to be forced to use IRC to follow-up a bug :)
<kblin> the retracer deleted all the attachments on my bug report when it decided it was a bug
<micahg> well, that's true if you use ubuntu-bug
<micahg> kblin: yes, because they were unnecessary and might pose a security risk to you once the bug is made public
<micahg> there can be private data in the attachments
<joaopinto> erm, isn't that the visibility field is for ?
<kblin> which is why I looked through the attachments before submitting. I didn't see anything. Arguably I didn't strings the coredump..
 * kblin shrugs
<micahg> yeah, the coredump is the main problem
<micahg> in terms of security
<micahg> that's why crashes are private by default
<joaopinto> I need to file a bug against retracer, I hope it doesn' nuke him :P
<kblin> yeah, but information about my system would be helpful, and now I need to reenter it manually
<kblin> joaopinto: if you do, file a bug about that ;)
<joaopinto> would it be a launchpad bug ?
<joaopinto> retracer is LP builtin right ?
<micahg> well
<micahg> not exactly
<joaopinto> it's an external bot ?
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~apport
<joaopinto> micahg, tks
<micahg> kblin: like I said, check back here in a few hours and someone should be able to make public, I'm just not comfortable doing it
<micahg> joaopinto: I'll mention in our next meeting about making this channel more prominent for bug help
<kblin> micahg: thanks, even if you're gone now :)
<rbanffy_> Hi, folks. The page at "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+filebug" is redirecting to "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs". Is that normal? I would like to report a crash my netbook suffered when plugging in a second screen while running off the Karmic beta CD, but it seems next to impossible
<rbanffy_> And it's even more impossible because I am on another computer that doesn't run Ubuntu (it could, conceivably)
<Pici> rbanffy_: The page it redirects you to explains how to file a bug manually if you cannot use the tools within Ubuntu to file the bug.
<rbanffy_> Pici: What was wrong with the old, traditional way, of filing bugs? ;-) Thanks. I found it. Wouldn't it be nice to have a "I know what I am doing, just file it" link somewhere?
<Pici> rbanffy_: The new way tries to make sure that all the debug information is included with the report so that bugs don't need to be filed as incomplete.
<rbanffy_> Pici: I understand this is a better way, but it won't work when the system about which you are reporting the bug is not running. It shouldn't be that hard to file a bug in these less than ideal situation. A lot of bugs will go unreported this way
<rbanffy_> Pici: Thanks. #447174 reported old-style.
<gpled> hello
<chommik> hello
<jonathan1> hello
<chommik> i'd like to file a bug in beta, but i don't know the package responding for it
<chommik> i think that is may be caused by not stopping gdm at restart.
<jonathan1> sorry, I am not the one to help.
<jonathan1> I am sure that someone here will help
<chommik> it's not a serious bug, but only a bit annoying
<hggdh> chommik: what happens?
<chommik> hggdh: at end od install it seems that Xorg restarts
<chommik> and can't reboot
<hggdh> during install from the ISO, then?
<chommik> i choose install mode (second position from bootloader)
<hggdh> open a bug against debian-installer
<chommik> okay, thanks :)
<hggdh> welcome
<micahg> hggdh: can you at bug 433186, one of the people with dupes was requesting it be made public
<ubot4> micahg: Bug 433186 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/433186 is private
<micahg> but I wasn't sure about the stacktrace
<hggdh> micahg: looking
<hggdh> micahg: I do not think there is any private data there -- too early in the init (and it is HAL), so I went ahead and marked it public
<micahg> ok, wasn'l sure about the string if characters
<micahg> *of
<kblin> hey folks
<kblin> my bug was closed as a dup of bug #433186
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433186 in hal "hald-addon-ipw-killswitch crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433186
<kblin> ah, nm
<kblin> I should have rechecked first
<cyn> Hi, i'm new, i don't understand exactly how to help, what shall i do when i see a new bug in the list?
<cyn> try it for myself? see the package where it belongs? where assign a package?
<cyn> or try the programs and report bugs?
<darthanubis> anyone with a Nvidia card running gnome with compiz enabled care to try something out for me, please?
<joaopinto> cyn, start by reading the channel topic
<mpt> One of the updates I just installed today makes Xorg peg my CPU. How can I get a list of which packages were updated?
<mpt> Synaptic's History doesn't show it, I guess because aptdaemon was performing the update
<joaopinto> maybe /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<mpt> ah, thank you joaopinto
<Kamusin> which package do I mark for a translation issue?
<darthanubis> anyone with a Nvidia card running gnome with compiz enabled care to try something out for me, please?
<unit3> Before I file something on launchpad, has anyone seen authentication problems with libpam-ldap on karmic?
<unit3> Identical configs (which have worked since feisty) now fail on a fresh karmic install.
<unit3> libnss-ldap is working fine, so "getent passwd" shows all the right accounts, but libpam-ldap now fails to verify account existence, or auth creds.
<hggdh> unit3: did you search LP for a hit?
<unit3> I did, there's no open bugs on the package that are similar from what I can see.
<hggdh> OK. Then I would say this is good enough to open a new bug.
<unit3> Alright. I guess that means no-one in here has a quick fix. Damn. :)
<unit3> New bug it is! :)
<unit3> oh look... now it works. wth. well, maybe the problem was with the ldap server and nscd then, and now that I've puzzled over it for an hour, it fixed itself.
<unit3> that's ok with me, actually. ;)
<komputes> Can someone who has bug control permissions set Bug #291853 back to Triaged. Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291853 in libgweather "Weather service does not add entry if city is selected but "Timezone" field is "Unknown"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291853
<yofel> anybody an idea what went wrong with apport-collect in bug 445241 ? And is it supposed to ask for 'Change anything' privileges?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 445241 in linux "ibm thinkpad t40: audio doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445241
<hggdh> yofel, yes, it asks for full access
<yofel> ok, thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-10
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/428783
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 428783 in compiz "shadow remains on desktop after closing applet window" [Medium,Fix released]
<KnifeySpooney> I updated my ubuntu karmic with daily updates, and after a normal reboot I can't boot my machine anymore. I get an error about 'cannot mount filesystem'. Someone in #ubuntu+1 says it might be a bug in the 'mountall' package
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/447837
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 447837 in lm-sensors-3 "asus_atk0110 driver not enabled in kernel configuration by default" [Undecided,New]
<caolin> How do I report usability problems with the 9.10 workstation installer? I could find nothing in community/ReportingBugs which seemed relevant.
<lfaraone> I'm forwarding bug 418499 upstream to kernel.org, would that be filed under "networking", "hardware specific", or "other"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418499 in linux "Option 225 3G USB Stick removal causes system lock" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418499
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-11
<alex-weeej> apparmor is restricting evince from launching my web browser
<alex-weeej> given that the web browser is configurable via gconf settings, is it even possible to lock it down with apparmor?
<jdstrand> alex-weeej: please file a bug against evince using 'ubuntu-bug evince'
<jdstrand> alex-weeej: the allowed browsers are listed in /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers
<jdstrand> alex-weeej: actually, if it is not listed in there, use 'ubuntu-bug apparmor' (apparmor provides that file)
<mahfouz> in karmic, I have to use mouse in gdm screen when earlier I could just hit ENTER button
<mahfouz> is that a bug?
<mahfouz> I think this happened 1-2 days ago
<mikejet> is there a faq that describes how to access the svn server? I want to download the src to /bin/ls in coreutils.
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<dtchen> we're doing a very poor job educating new triagers about the difference between alsa-driver and linux source packages for sound bugs in Launchpad.
<dtchen> for my part, i'll blog/dent/scream about this annoyance, because i really don't wish to waste any more time changing affected source packages.
<scream> .
<BUGabundo> ok dtchen
<BUGabundo> I'll read it once my feed reader reachs it
<BUGabundo> I do need more intel on that :(
<BUGabundo> :shrug:
<BUGabundo> poor scream :)
<dtchen> remember that alsa-driver is _only_ to be used when we're looking at modprobe.d additions
<dtchen> again, well documented in bold on the wiki...
<BUGabundo> dtchen: for you its easy. you work on this all day
<BUGabundo> for us its an entire NEW universe
<BUGabundo> and this things change so much and so often
<BUGabundo> and we deal with so many packages
<BUGabundo> it endes up being a mess
<dtchen> BUGabundo: except it's by no means "all day". it's my non-work hours, as in we all volunteer our time.
<BUGabundo> I know
<CarlFK> file against package aptitude?  Oct 11 00:52:53 kernel: [  626.449950] aptitude[32144]: segfault at 8 ip 08141d01 sp bf8b8d10 error 4 in aptitude[8048000+206000]
 * BUGabundo is back
<CarlFK> I borked up my bug report - ended up in the Q&A section https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/aptitude/+question/85509
<CarlFK> will that get triaged, or should I resubmit?
<CarlFK> meh - it is here too: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/aptitude/+bug/449014
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449014 in aptitude "segfault from Malformed /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> errkk
<BUGabundo> that's a mess :)
<salty-horse> hi. I'd like to file a bug for this problem, but I'm not sure what's the technical name for those terminals: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220271
<salty-horse> oh wait, not that
<salty-horse> this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8086412
<CarlFK> "installer view probe does not reset the video correctly"  - what package is that ?
<CarlFK> video probe
<CarlFK> text based installer
<EtherNet> anyone having the left-click flash bug? the one that doesn't recognize when you click over a flash in firefox?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-11
<seidos> should this bug be marked solved:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/514834  the OP says that it can be marked as such.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 514834 in linux (Ubuntu) "mic not working on toshiba satellite M305d with ubuntu karmic 9.10 (affects: 2) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> seidos: yeah, I"ll mark it invalid, thanks
<seidos> hmmm, looks like there isn't a "solved" option.
<seidos> micahg, ok
<micahg> seidos: done
 * seidos nods @ micahg 
<slooksterpsv> I have some questions about bug reporting if someone is avail
<micahg> !ask | slooksterpsv
<ubot2> slooksterpsv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slooksterpsv> pretty much I want to file a bug that's been reported, but it says fix released, but the bug still exists; do I just comment on that bug or create a new one?
<AbhiJit> slooksterpsv, which is that bug?
<AbhiJit> address?
<slooksterpsv> gwibber not being able to add facebook accounts
<micahg> slooksterpsv: please file a new bug and reference the old one
<slooksterpsv> haha someone beat me to it
<persia> There's a "This bug affects me" button which you might want to press
<slooksterpsv> not seeing it :( I saw it before on another bug related to this one, if its a duplicate of another bug would I be added already?
<slooksterpsv> nevermind I'm an idiot
<persia> No, the UI just gets confusing sometimes.  You'll get used to it.
<slooksterpsv> ok; how can I help with bugs specifically besides reporting them? should I find work-arounds for temporary fixes? download the source and try to resolve the issue myself? try daily builds to see if it's resolved in those? or... cause I'd love to help with bugs, my programming knowledge is limited, but I know what I'm searching for depending on how well it's documented
<micahg> slooksterpsv: have you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<persia> slooksterpsv, Often the best way to help is to track down the specific issue.  Workarounds and temporary fixes aren't usually interesting, as they often can't be deployed for everyone.  Daily build testing is a very scattergun approach.
<slooksterpsv> ok
<lifeless> persia: scattershot :P
<persia> My experience is that something like 20% of bugs have a fix *somewhere* (maybe a blog post, maybe another distribution, maybe upstream, etc.), and it's worth testing and confirming those.
<persia> lifeless, Think scale.  One can knock out a crowd with scattershot from a single gun, but scattering guns about can be just as effective, and gives one the opportunity to walk away, whistling nonchalantly.
<persia> But anyway, if you like, perhaps "using a shotgun to hunt ants"
<slooksterpsv> alrighty, and you guys would be here or someone would be to assist me if I get stuck on where to go once I've got the basics like how to further help along those lines - this is a lot of documentation btw
<micahg> slooksterpsv: there's usually a bug control member in here almost all the time
<drew212> stlsaint: hey, you doing any triaging?
<slooksterpsv> ok this is a whole lot of information to take down, but i gtg to bed work early tomorrow. so I'll try and help with bugs and that. see you tomorrow
<snadge> is someone going to update the freenx ppa for maverick?
<persia> snadge, You'd have to hunt down the freenx PPA folk.  We have nothing to do with that.
<snadge> yeah i know.. i stupidly decided to update to maverick thinking i might be able to fix my nx problem
<snadge> which is great, its kept the neatx server installed.. but i can only connect to it from windows nx client.. i get an error with the ubuntu one
<snadge> i guess i'll just have to wait for the ppa to be updated.. since theres no other method i can see for getting it to work on ubuntu.. they all point to that ;)
<layn> Hi
<xteejx> layn: Hi
<layn> xteejx: hi
<layn> xteejx: How are you?
<xteejx> layn: Good thanks, anything we can help with?
<layn> xteejx: Oh, thank you very kind are familiar with Oracle, then?
<xteejx> layn: I'm not unfortunately, sorry. Is it a bug, or a problem you are having?
<xteejx> layn: If it is a problem rather than a bug, you'd be better going to #ubuntu - most questions can be answered there :)
<layn> now I have no problems or bugs on my system but gave a look at the new bugs reported
<xteejx> layn: Don't worry, we are well aware of the number of bugs, and it is expected
<xteejx> that there will be some things which aren't 100% perfect
<layn> xteejx: you are a member of bug-squad
<layn> ?
<xteejx> layn: Yes, and Bug Control
<layn> xteejx: I, too, and I try to be helpful mome all of you as I always have even though I have many commitments here at work with the database
<xteejx> layn: That's cool, we're all volunteers anyway :)
<xteejx> Anyway I must go do some triaging I've been away for a couple of months and didn't get much done last night
<layn> xteejx: say I'm an Oracle DBA
<miku_> hi, anyone here with knowledge about intel gfx chip on ubuntu?
<xteejx> miku_: Whats the problem?
<persia> layn, The trick is to only help when you have time: don't let it interfere (or you'll stop).  Do let it (slowly) make you an expert in working with bugs, so you can easily establish a quick resolution if you encounter one that affects $work.
<xteejx> persia: Afternoon/evening persia :)
<persia> hey xteejx :)
<xteejx> !time
<ubot2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<layn> persia: I sometimes deviates from the database and I dedicate myself to ubuntu to get some time for me this is another trick
<miku_> xteejx: i have 10.10 on mac mini and there is problems with video playback
<miku_> xteejx: long latencies
<xteejx> Is this an Intel i945/965?
<miku_> yes
<xteejx> Why am I not surprised :(
<miku_> slowd eats cpu on every 10seconds so i traced it to the drm_crtc_helper.c
<xteejx> Honeslty, I doubt it's a bug, its a crap "graphics chip", have you enabled any restricted drivers
<xteejx> (don't think there are any for i945/965)
<miku_> in drm_crtc_helper.c there is #define DRM_OUTPUT_POLL_PERIOD (10*HZ)
<xteejx> drm? What kind of video you trying to play?
<miku_> in increased that to two hours :), and the video playback issue fixed
<miku_> so apparently it is polling the display ports and that causes long latencies
<miku_> of course is not a proper fix
<layn> ok dependencies resolved
<xteejx> Ok, have you filed a bug for this?
<miku_> nope i haven't
<xteejx> miku_: You definitely should, and include your workaround :)
<xteejx> miku_: File with "ubuntu-bug linux"
<miku_> i am at work so i can't use any tools to file it now :(
<xteejx> Ok no worries :)
<miku_> i assume i should do 'ubuntu-bug linux' on that particular setup which is ill behaving?
<xteejx> The LPGM script is still not working!! It's a really simple fix... remove the extra tag from the xml file at http://people.canonical.com/~brian/greasemonkey/bugsquad-replies.xml - or is Brian thr only one who has access there?
<xteejx> miku_: Yup, it'll grab all your system hardware info for debugging
<miku_> that was only issue i encountered with my mac mini so 10.10 rocks :) thankyou for making it
<xteejx> Me? I had very little to do with it :P
 * xteejx thinks he should grab some breakfast...it's 11:15am
<yofel> xteejx: he merged my branch, and I think the xml file is synced periodically from bazaar, you'll have to ask him for anything more specific
<xteejx> yofel: Ok, so it's a matter of time then, hopefully not too long, I'm hating the typing, slows down the triaging
<yofel> agreed
<yofel> actually http://people.canonical.com/~brian/greasemonkey/bugsquad-replies.xml seems fixed - does it still not work?
<xteejx> I still see "XML Parsing Error: mismatched tag. Expected: </reply>."
<xteejx> And no it doesn't work :(
<xteejx> Forget that
<xteejx> It does, I'm a dipstick didn't refresh lol
 * xteejx shouts WOOHOO
<xteejx> yofel: Just a small note, the [Release+1 Testing] link still says Karmic Koala
<yofel> eeek
<xteejx> lol
<yofel> I'll update it to natty when I get the time and nobody else did it ^^
<xteejx> yofel: Cool. Could I be really cheeky and ask to have the "Old untouched bugs" response put in? :)
<yofel> well, brian's the one that maintaines the file, but I could add it and file a merge request I guess
<xteejx> Oh right - didn't realise :)
 * xteejx has no heating on in his house, has the fan on full speed, and is still hot!
<xteejx> wow 20 bugs closed by me so far today (didn't have anything back after being asked something by tirager ~1.5 yrs old)
<xteejx> triager even
<schnatta> hi. i have a bug that is grub related but not necessarily really a grub bug. the essential problem is, that you use the actual device names in the grub config for the root parameter
<schnatta> if a user installs from an usb stick on a usb harddrive and unplugs the usb stick afterwards this causes a simple drop to the initrd shell on the next reboot
<schnatta> because /dev/sdc became /dev/sdb
<schnatta> so you should stick to uuid parameters
<schnatta> any suggestions where to report that and which package to use?
<schnatta> blubb
<hggdh> schnatta: grub
<xteejx> What's the command for ubotu to search what versions are in the repos?
<xteejx> !info linux
<ubot2> xteejx: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.6.7 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Pici> xteejx: There isn't an rmadison-like command though.
<xteejx> pici: That's ok, just brushing up on small things :)
<schnatta> thanks. bye
<xteejx> ok that was random
<xteejx> Can someone invalidate Gutsy backports for bug 270100 please? The website won't let me (html bug)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 270100 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "[needs-packaging] HTK - speech recognition (heat: 2)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270100
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<simar> dholbach: yeah!!
<dholbach> :-D
<simar> :))
 * nisshh heads over there to see what dholbach is so excited about
<dholbach> nisshh, make sure you wait 8 more minutes :)
<dholbach> and check out the wiki page in the meantime
<nisshh> dholbach, will do, thanks :)
<nisshh> dholbach, didrocks told me that im now on yours and jcastro's list of "people who we conned into doing sessions at App Week" :)
<jcastro> nisshh: can you ping me after the session?
<nisshh> jcastro, after the first session? sure
<dyfet> I think bug 657024 can be marked as triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657024 in ziproxy (Ubuntu) "please sync/merge 3.1.3-1 from debian (unstable) to Maverick (universe) - security vulnerability (affects: 1) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657024
<hggdh> dyfet: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs?
<hggdh> dyfet: actually, the whole section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<dyfet> I was going by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BugTriage
<dyfet> Since it's a vulnerability
<hggdh> it is indeed a security vulnerability, and the security team is already subscribed. But it is also a sync/merge request, which means it should not be touched except for the steps shown in the page
<dyfet> Ah...ok
<dyfet> I should drop "merge" from the title for clarity, it is a pure sync...
<hggdh> dyfet: heh, I thoought so also -- and, of course, your case is a bit special, since you yourself could prepare a SRU for it :-)
<nisshh> jcastro, you wanted me to ping you after the session
<jcastro> nisshh: hit me up on #ubuntu-community-team
<nisshh> will do
<hggdh> maco: morning, and I would like to know if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CodeOfConductGuidelines is still being pursued
<maco> hggdh: no idea. never seen that wiki page before
<hggdh> oh
<maco> ask svaksha
<maco> that's vid's nick
<hggdh> maco: do you know which channel I should go?
<maco> #ubuntu-women :P
<hggdh> heh
 * hggdh blushes deeply
<maco> or #ubuntu-women-project
<maco> thats the on-topic channel
<hggdh> maco: thank you
<maco> np
<xteejx> bug 227543 - a strange one, has anyone seen this? I'm not sure how to proceed with triage on this one, it's not easily reproducible
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 227543 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Unnecessarily incomplete advice for package in inconsistent state (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227543
<charlie-tca> Looks like one of those "old bug" types. You could mark it as invalid; modify the no response from reporter response to reflect we can't do anything until it can be reproduced
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Ok, cool thanks Charlie :)
<charlie-tca> Or put it back in "new" with a comment that we need it reproduced in a current version
<xteejx> Oops, to late, Invalidated it
<xteejx> s/to/too/
<charlie-tca> That's okay. If it can be reproduced, they can set it back anyway
<xteejx> That's true. I left the "if you can give us the info..." bit in the message :)
<jibel> xteejx, charlie-tca, this is not invalid this is the raw output from dpkg which is displayed in the dialog.
<charlie-tca> Is it still displaced broken?
<charlie-tca> I thought it shows the full text now
<xteejx> I also thought that
<charlie-tca> emma: wine-dev: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<charlie-tca> is the issue
<charlie-tca> well, not emma
<jibel> yes the message from dpkg is exactly
<jibel> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.1 (--remove):
<jibel>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<jibel>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<jibel> or other package
<charlie-tca> Yes, but he only got the first sentence
<xteejx> The bug is that the text is truncated in the dialog box
<xteejx> is/was
<jibel> oh, I should have read it twice :(
<charlie-tca> I could be wrong, but I think that is no longer valid
<xteejx> :P
<xteejx> I must admit I really haven't seen it, even in Lucid
<jibel> I've fixed it at some point if I remember.
<charlie-tca> I just follow jibel's lead on most of the dpkg errors
<jibel> it should no longer be an issue.
<charlie-tca> whew! Thanks
<xteejx> Setting it Invalid wasn't that bad a move then :)
<jibel> but I'll check to be sure.
 * jibel adding to his todo list
<charlie-tca> xteejx: No, because the reporter stated he would not be able to verify it as still broken
<xteejx> lol ok
 * drizztbsd still waiting for #652183
<xteejx> Quick question aside from bugs:
<sbeattie> jibel: I see that you've verified bug 655463; FYI, I added a testcase to qa-r-t for it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/qa-regression-testing/master/revision/983
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655463 in eglibc (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "strstr broken for some inputs on pre-SSE4 machines (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655463
<xteejx> Does anyone use twitter on gwibber? I'm getting spammed or so it seems
<jibel> xteejx, set the synaptic bug to confirmed it's a 5mn test.
<charlie-tca> drizztbsd: waiting on what for bug 652183 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652183 in tar (Debian) (and 1 other project) "tar 1.23-2 enters dead loop on extracting symlinks with -k option (affects: 1) (heat: 496)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652183
<charlie-tca> I don't use gwibber
<xteejx> its https://twitter.com/humsivhs/statuses/27045763322 :@
 * xteejx is peed off
<xteejx> jibel: The bug I questioned?
<jibel> xteejx, yes.
<xteejx> jibel: So it's not fixed then?
<jibel> 227543
<xteejx> bug 227543
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 227543 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Unnecessarily incomplete advice for package in inconsistent state (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227543
<jibel> xteejx, I need to verify, it should be closed but maybe I missed it.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for taking the time to help with that, jibel
<xteejx> I'm confused now, if it's fixed it should be Invalid right?
<jibel> sbeattie, thanks.
<xteejx> or Fxi released even
<jibel> sbeattie, is there a way to plug the testsuites coming with the packages in qa-r-t ?
<xteejx> jibel, do you mean you're testing it?
<jibel> sbeattie, I'm thinking about coreutils for example
<jibel> xteejx, yes, I'll test it, not now but I'll do.
<jibel> xteejx, but if you're testing it then go, no problem.
<sbeattie> jibel: if it's packaged, yes; we do that for mysql and postgresql. If it's not packaged, it can be done, but it's a bit more work.
<xteejx> jibel, Oh right, sorry I got confused, will set it Incomplete for now then
<xteejx> jibel, I'll be honest I'm on production machine I don't wanna cause breakages to find out :(
<sbeattie> jibel: but yeah, taking advantage of upstream testsuites wherever we can would be great.
<jibel> sbeattie, when testing SRUs, I run the testsuite shipped with the package when there is one.
<jibel> sbeattie, There was a coreutils SRU recently and the testing in qa-r-t is rather ... basic while the one coming with the source is fairly complete.
<sbeattie> jibel: right, the two testcases for coreutils were actually demos from an openweek session I gave on how to write testcases for qa-r-t.
<jibel> sbeattie, I'll check how this is done for mysql and postgresql and see if I can do something with other testsuites.
<xeroadmin> I can't update without something going wrong
<xeroadmin> recently I had to reinstall because the latest kernel release disabled networking
<hggdh> jibel: coreutils comes with extensive tests in the source package; these tests are executed on build time.
<hggdh> jibel: also, you could grab the source and run _all_ the tests (root/non-root, expensive, etc).
<hggdh> sbeattie: I thought you were on a holiday ;-)
<sbeattie> hggdh: theoretically. :-)
<hggdh> sbeattie: so am I, so am I...
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<espen77> before i can login to 10.10 i have to login to consoll then run "ecrypt-mount-private"..
<stanley_robertso> hi AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> hey stanley_robertso
<flipefr> hello everyone
<flipefr> i have a bug that i can't reproduce, can anybody try it?it is very fast
<AbhiJit> flipefr, just give the bug address. if anyones free then they will try
<flipefr> bug 658442
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658442 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus does not sort users's home directory content (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658442
<flipefr> and there is also another bug that is more a request than a bug
<flipefr> bug 658374
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658374 in gparted (Ubuntu) "Please update GParted to to version 0.6.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658374
<AbhiJit> the bug is not reproducable here on my mc
<flipefr> I checked that actually is in version 0.6.2 in repository
<flipefr> AbhiJit: what should i do with bugs no reproducible?
<flipefr> AbhiJit: ignore them?
<charlie-tca> flipefr: that will be fixed when the packages are synced for natty, if the .3 is in debian
<AbhiJit> flipefr, either ask the user to provide screenshot of the said bug if not mark as invalid
<flipefr> AbhiJit: thanks
<AbhiJit> np
<flipefr> AbhiJit: what do you think about bug 658374
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658374 in gparted (Ubuntu) "Please update GParted to to version 0.6.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658374
<flipefr> AbhiJit: i checked that the version in repository is 0.6.2
<charlie-tca> flipefr: that will be fixed when the packages are synced for natty, if the .3 is in debian
<AbhiJit> flipefr, mark it as opinion
<flipefr> charlie-tca: should i mark it as invalid?
<charlie-tca> no
<AbhiJit> or wishlist if you can
<charlie-tca> leave it or mark it wishlist.
<flipefr> charlie-tca: opinion and could you set importance to wishlist?
<charlie-tca> devs take care of those, normally
<charlie-tca> not opinion
<AbhiJit> ok
<charlie-tca> it is a packaging bug. It goes to wishlist and we leave it alone unless it is already updated
<flipefr> charlie-tca: i wont change the status then, but could you mark it as wishlist?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> done
<flipefr> thanks
<flipefr> what is the standard response for this kind of bugs?
<charlie-tca> There will more requests for updated packages or sync/merges. We mark them wishlist and leave them
<flipefr> ok, no response then
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
 * BUGabundo secretly wants #ubuntu+1 to reopen.  $ lsb_release -a Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo might be too fast
<BUGabundo> don't care
<charlie-tca> flipefr: There is the reference for all those "I want this package" bugs
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I did not think they upload the toolchain until after uds?
<flipefr> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: it goes up the day next to launch
<charlie-tca> Really? Now I learned something else today
<devildante> would be good to tell it to me too, I just arrived :p
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I did this already, last two cycles
<BUGabundo> devildante:  $ lsb_release -a Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<charlie-tca> devildante: toolchain for the next release goes up the day after the release
<devildante> upgrading before alpha 1?
<devildante> I did it too for the maverick cycle :p
<BUGabundo> me too
<devildante> so I can upgrade now?
<BUGabundo> and (what ever code name was before)
<BUGabundo> devildante: sure, sed your sources
<BUGabundo> and *vote* for #ubuntu+1 to open
<BUGabundo> I miss being in there
<BUGabundo> I'm already grumpy enough today
<devildante> I've never been in there :p
<BUGabundo> you haven't ?
<devildante> no :p
 * BUGabundo slaps devildante with an wet trout 
<devildante> again? :p
<BUGabundo> sure
 * BUGabundo slaps devildante with an wet trout 
<flipefr> AbhiJi: did you install gimp in maverick from software center?
<devildante> I meant that you did it for the second time, no need to do it again :p
 * charlie-tca can't believe one slap with a wet trout wasn't enough
<charlie-tca> lol
<AbhiJit> flipefr, i dont use maverick.
<AbhiJit> !tab | flipefr
<ubot2> flipefr: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<flipefr> does anybody try to install gimp from software center in maverick?
<charlie-tca> hm, it comes installed in Xubuntu
<devildante> sorry, can't try, I'm upgrading to natty
<devildante> charlie-tca: ah, didn't know that
<devildante> so you have enough space on LiveCD?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> We leave the language packs out
<charlie-tca> We don't need as much space as gnome does, either
<devildante> thanks for the insight :)
 * devildante is upgrading to natty now
<BUGabundo> welcome
<charlie-tca> booting a maverick box to check gimp installation using software center
<BUGabundo> hope to see you in #ubuntu+1 once it reopens
<devildante> and if I don't? :p
<jcastro> great job today devildante!
<devildante> thanks, jcastro :)
<devildante> hope everyone liked it too :)
<charlie-tca> let's see if I an ubuntu box
<BUGabundo> oh goody.... natty X is awesome.. already frozen twice
<devildante> BUGabundo: I just have problems on maverick with this MacBookPro, don't tell me I'll have more problems :p
<AbhiJit> :)
<devildante> devildante@amine-MacBookPro:~$ lsb_release -d
<devildante> Description:	Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<devildante> hell yeah!
<BUGabundo> let me nag tsimpson ... :P
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: two users running natty
<BUGabundo> time to reopen #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> yofel: kklimonda: charlie-tca: join us
<charlie-tca> You want to upgrade to Natty already, and don't want problems?
<charlie-tca> I am trying to do this gimp install
<devildante> charlie-tca: I know, just kidding
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: already?
<devildante> come on guys, upgrade to natty and let us play together :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: sorry for being so slow
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's closed :/
<BUGabundo> was at work all day
<BUGabundo> just got home :P
<kklimonda> devildante: it's "Ubuntua natty"? :D
<BUGabundo> now to find out which PPAs I can upgrade too
<BUGabundo> I guess NONE
<BUGabundo> nauthy
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's a little early for that ;)
<devildante> lol
<BUGabundo> no its not
<devildante> I read Description:	Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<BUGabundo> did the same last two cycles
<BUGabundo> devildante: natty nauthy
<devildante> I did it too for the maverick cycle
<kklimonda> he archive is still locked and there has only been one upload for natty
 * BUGabundo stares at Mark
<devildante> BUGabundo LOL
<charlie-tca> Now where did flipefr go? anybody know what he wanted with this gimp installation?
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   cpp-4.5{a} g++-4.5{a} gcc-4.5{a} libcloog-ppl0{a} libelfg0{a} libgmpxx4ldbl{a} libmpc2{a} libppl-c2{a} libppl7{a} libstdc++6-4.5-dev{a}
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   base-files binutils chromium-browser chromium-browser-dbg chromium-browser-inspector cpp dpkg dpkg-dev dselect firefox firefox-branding  firefox-gnome-support g++ gcc gmailwatcher libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6-dbg libc6-dev libc6-i386 libdpkg-perl xulrunner-1.9.2
<BUGabundo> take firefox and chromium out of there
<BUGabundo> and tell me there hasn't been uploads
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, I don't count the toolchain :)
<kklimonda> still I'm surprised it's already there, there is nothing in natty-changes
<BUGabundo> why is everyone so surprised?
<BUGabundo> I've been doing this for a while
<kklimonda> we don't live on the edge, like you do :P
<BUGabundo> edge of an airplane
<BUGabundo> 5 days for a 4300 mts high jump
<BUGabundo> parashoot may or may not be included
<charlie-tca> Well, the gimp install using software center in maverick worked. Let flipefr know if he comes back
<njin> hello to all, if i click on shutdown and pc instead of shutdown restart session at wich package assign ? thanks Fabio
<jibel> hggdh, re coreutils testsuite, my question was does it makes sense to plug them with the qa-r-t or not  ?
<hggdh> jibel: I briefly looked at separating the test suite from coreutils proper, but it is not as simple as I hoped
<hggdh> jibel: we _could_ just grab the package, and rebuild it
<hggdh> jibel: but I never went that far. I rebuild coreutils almost every day -- I provide upstream's CU on my PPA
<jibel> hggdh, we were talking about coreutils, but while verifying SRUs, I've seen that many many packages comes with a testsuite, not always as elaborated as coreutils, and I'm wondering how we could glue those testsuites with our testsuite and if something as already been done this way ?
<hggdh> jibel: some work has been done -- IIRC, mysql tests are now pacakged by themselves. We could try the same with CU, and others
<hggdh> this would give us better coverage on SRUs
<jibel> and postgresql too.
<micahg> hggdh: remember, one of ways people fix FTBFS is to disable the test suite
<jibel> or simply to speed up the build process, e.g gcc testsuite
<hggdh> yes, indeed. This is another reason tests should be separated
<jibel> or java testsuite (30 hours)
<micahg> hggdh: we started running the test suite for Firefox 4 in the daily PPA and it takes 2.5 hrs longer to build
<hggdh> yes, I understand. But somewhere, somehow, we should still run the tests. perhaps (probably?) not at build time
<chrisccoulson> the firefox test suite really needs to be run at build time, as it depends on the build tree
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure it would be possible to run it elsewhere (you'd still need to run the whole build)
<chrisccoulson> and then you're not testing what you've built in the archive
<hggdh> but it could also be run elsewhere -- for example, on regression testing
<jibel> we could maybe proceed in 2 times, build and once the build is ok delegate the test somewhere else in order to have a non blocking test run.
<hggdh> so what we seem to be agreeing on (at least jibel and myself) is that it would be nice to be able to package the tests
<jibel> and we are talking about large to huge test suite, but most of the packages have tiny testsuites.
<hggdh> large -- mysql, ffox, postgresql, coreutils
<hggdh> which also happen to be serious candidates for regression testing
<jibel> huge, -- gcc, java
<hggdh> yep
<Thingymebob> look like someone turned up for a bit of rant Bug #573648
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573648 in bash (Ubuntu) "change the reason about why do not enable colored prompt by default (affects: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573648
<Thingymebob> what to do with that one (wishlist)?
<charlie-tca> Here is a response I very seldom see a need for - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Reported%20by%20someone%20not%20respecting%20the%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<Thingymebob> Was just about to add and include https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A suggestion for changing default applications or preferences with it
<charlie-tca> yup, both should be used
<kklimonda> it's incredible how long this report is
<kklimonda> not to mention how badly formated
<charlie-tca> Well, I can count on one finger the number of times I have used or recommended that response to any bug
<xteejx> bug 573648 - he's lucky I didn't triage it lol (if I had my way it'd be set Won't Fix and him warned to shut the hell up and respect those who try to help)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573648 in bash (Ubuntu) "change the reason about why do not enable colored prompt by default (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573648
<xteejx> But I know we have our own guidelines, but the above is on my own wishlist one day :)
<devildante> is it normal the Examples folder only contains a single folder called "Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase"
<devildante> ?
<xteejx> Not usually, although I've just looked and noticed that
<xteejx> There used to be openoffice examples as well, oh and a couple of pdfs
<xteejx> Maybe they're trying to keep the iso size down this time?
<devildante> problem is I follow the laptop testing guidelines, and it says to open fables_something.xcf, which doesn't exist :p
<xteejx> devildante: Where are these guidelines?
<devildante> rather testcases: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/LaptopTesting#Audio
<xteejx> Hmm, that page is editable, but I'm useless with the wiki format. Perhaps one of the guys will have a look into this?
<devildante> I could edit it, but I'm not sure what I would replace it with
<devildante> guess I'll just send a mail to the QA mailing list
<xteejx> Probably better :)
<micahg> xteejx: always trying to save space on the ISO :)
<xteejx> ;)
<charlie-tca> um, I think that is maverick
<devildante> yep :)
<charlie-tca> Perhaps someone made a mistake and forgot to put the rest back in the what? bzr something
 * charlie-tca got a brain freeze
<devildante> lol
 * BUGabundo shakes charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> nope
 * micahg hands charlie-tca another slurpee
<charlie-tca> didn't help
 * devildante slaps charlie-tca à la BUGabundo
 * charlie-tca hugs BUGabundo and micahg 
 * devildante hugs charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Well, at least I didn't get the wet trout ;-)
<devildante> "à la BUGabundo"
 * bcurtiswx slaps charlie-tca with a wet trout
<devildante> so it's with a wet trout :p
 * BUGabundo pulls the trout of bcurtiswx
<BUGabundo> THAT'S MINE
<charlie-tca> yeah, no point using a dry one
<bcurtiswx> oh.. sorry :-\
 * charlie-tca thinks BUGabundo could have done before he got hit
 * devildante steals BUGabundo's trout
 * bcurtiswx ducks
 * devildante hides
 * BUGabundo stabs devildante
<devildante> NO I WAS HIDING YOU CHEATER
<devildante> :p
 * micahg looks for hggdh to restore order
<BUGabundo> with the tail out
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo, -1 internets
 * bcurtiswx shakes head
 * BUGabundo runs back to rss
<devildante> something is wrong on the internet!
<stgraber> kids ... ;)
<bcurtiswx> 25.. halfway between kid and old :P
<bcurtiswx> <<---- :D
<micahg> stgraber: hah
<devildante> me is 17, still kid :p
<hggdh> er, what?
 * charlie-tca way past kid
<devildante> hggdh: kid or old? :p
<stgraber> it's not only about the age ;)
<hggdh> I would classify myself as being an older kid
<hggdh> rather older
<charlie-tca> I  could go with the rather older thing, too
<devildante> heh :)
<bcurtiswx> all you youngins
 * devildante searches for brackets in mac keyboard and doesn't find it :(
<hggdh> let me put it this way: my sons have finished college *and* post-grad
<bcurtiswx> mid 50's
 * devildante inclines
 * bcurtiswx reclines....... in his chair
 * devildante wanted to do something similar to french, but it wasn't that good :p
<hggdh> aye
<charlie-tca> I have a son-in-law twice devildante´ s age
 * devildante has an idea about bugs and foreign languages
 * devildante will talk about it at the meeting ;)
<hggdh> oh joy, Now Nautilus barfs when asked to burn a CD
<micahg> k3b FTW
 * devildante buries micahg alive
<devildante> brasero FTW
 * micahg sends GNOMEs after devildante
<charlie-tca> use xfburn
<BUGabundo> hggdh: didn't nautilus always did that ?
 * BUGabundo ducks
<micahg> charlie-tca: doesn't verify :)
<charlie-tca> does it work, though?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: will do.
<hggdh> IDK, this is the first time I burn a CD in what, 2 years?
 * devildante just burned a CD for 10.10
<charlie-tca> I burned a bunch for iso testing, brasero burned coasters, xfburn never failed even once
<BUGabundo> devildante: tree killer
<devildante> unfortunately, I burned it in OSX, so can't verify the bug :p
<devildante> BUGabundo: what??
 * micahg saw some type of brasero burning bug during the maverick cycle
<xteejx> bloody hell I see all the old faces :)
<charlie-tca> we had a brasero bug day even
<BUGabundo> calling me old?
<BUGabundo> I know my bday is coming and all
<BUGabundo> but pfff
<BUGabundo> I'm old enough thank you very much
<xteejx> lol @ BUGabundo :)
<xteejx> I can't say too much I'm 27 next year :o
<devildante> BUGabundo <--- very old :p
<BUGabundo> and YES... all the comotion in this # is my fault.... I don't talk much in here... but since I can't be in +1
 * charlie-tca agrees with BUGabundo 
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: right, you are not talking ,uch here lately. Why is that? bad BUGabundo! :P
<charlie-tca> this used to be a nice, well-behaved channel
 * BUGabundo nugdes tsimpson :)
<xteejx> I like the use there of past tense lol
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: too many channels
<BUGabundo> more focus on android latelly
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: oh? :/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: we miss you!
 * devildante changes channel name to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> I'm always around
<BUGabundo> plus no IRC from work
<BUGabundo> so that cuts my participation too
<xteejx> I think making free Android phones for your #ubuntu-bug friends would be better hehe
<devildante> +1
<BUGabundo> devildante: if you think _that_ is off topic, you should see #cyanogenmod
<kklimonda> devildante: it's a #ubuntu+1-bis ;)
<devildante> haha
<hggdh> the most strange is that Brasero says it is writing, shows progress bar and all, and leaves the CD virgin
 * hggdh goes back to good old xfburn
<devildante> are you sure you didn't enable the "test" checkbox? :p
<micahg> bug 639834
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 639834 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Brasero is useless (affects: 2) (heat: 149)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639834
 * charlie-tca is happy now. He finally got to help hggdh :-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: its Sacrate
<BUGabundo> aka virgin
 * BUGabundo lame joke
<charlie-tca> I can agree with that brasero bug
<charlie-tca> I haven't had much luck with it since 9.10
 * micahg thinks brasero needs a hugday
 * devildante thinks brasero already had one
 * micahg thinks brasero needs another one :P
<hggdh> heh
 * charlie-tca is not sure another HugDay will help brasero
 * devildante thinks we should do a coding hugday then :p
 * BUGabundo thinks we should all stop /me
<charlie-tca> How about this week or next, then?
<devildante> maybe this week's hugday is already set, no?
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen it yet
 * devildante really wants to prepare the hugday, but doesn't have time :(
 * devildante thinks maybe next week he can do it :)
<BUGabundo> stop that
 * devildante won't stop
 * devildante inb4 getting slapped
<layn> Hi
<layn> Greetings to all
<ogennadi> layn: heyo
<layn> ogennadi: hello
<layn> However I did not understand a thing I may have lost some mail as fixed in the manual expiration bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-12
<BUGabundo> ahhh my pillow called... she wants me back. see you tomorrow µfriends
<charlie-tca> good night, BUGabundo
<snadge> hmm.. thats pretty fail, when you dist upgrade to maverick.. it says welcome to ubuntu 10.10! then underneath it it says.. Welcome to Ubuntu 10.04.1!
<snadge> so which is it? :P
<snadge> whats the name of the program which is supposed to update the login banner?
<snadge> ahh /etc/motd
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-motd/+bug/400462
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 400462 in update-motd (Ubuntu) "package update-motd (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: no package named `update-motd' is installed, cannot configure (affects: 36) (dups: 5) (heat: 9)" [High,Fix released]
<snadge> can someone explain to me how to get the fixed version of update-motd for maverick?
<snadge> on the launchpad bug page, it says it was fixed in version 3.4-0ubuntu1
<snadge> but the version that comes with maverick is 3.5-0ubuntu1
<snadge> oh i see the problem.. its a regression that hasn't been reported yet :|
<snadge> where the fuck did the fucking update-motd script go? :P
<snadge> i want a god damned refund ;)
<micahg> !ohmy | snadge
<ubot2> snadge: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<snadge> i consider myself a reasonably advanced linux user of so many years.. and between launchpad, google, and trying to figure things out for myself.. im kind of blank here
<snadge> whenever i run into a problem, i never get as far as actually being able to identify it and fix it.. its so annoying :P
<gp5st> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-memcached/+bug/658939 does that have enough information?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658939 in php-memcached (Ubuntu) "php5-memcached does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<lou1234> Hello
<lou1234> Can someone help me with a bug report? I found the procedure online to follow
<lou1234> but this 'feature' is causing ubuntu to completely crash and log me out
<lou1234> hmm....
<lou1234> anyone around?
<micahg> lou1234: ubuntu-bug is crashing?
<lou1234> no
<lou1234> when i try to reproduce the bug
<lou1234> ubuntu
<lou1234>  completely crashes and logs me out
<lou1234> sorry I am completely new to the bug reporting game. should I still try ubuntu bug?
<micahg> lou1234: which package is crashing the system?
<lou1234> so  when i open up a pdf
<lou1234> in firefox
<lou1234> and then try to print it
<lou1234> ubuntu completely crashes
<lou1234> I have the samsung universal print driver installed for my laser printer
<lou1234> so I am not sure where the problem is
<micahg> lou1234: maybe try ubuntu-bug xorg
<persia> When you say "ubuntu completely crashes", could you describe that in a bit more detail?
<lou1234> Sure. I select print and then a box pops up I select print and then my screen goes black and goes to the login menu
<lou1234> I login and every window I had opened is closed
<lou1234> it is like a clean login when I restart firefox it comes up with the 'uh oh' firefox crashed screen and wants to restore tabs
<persia> Oh, excellent.  That is an xorg crash.
<lou1234> oh
 * lou1234 has no idea what it is
<persia> `ubuntu-bug xorg` and answer the questions and you'll file the right sort of bug.
<persia> micahg, What made you know it was xorg that I missed?
<micahg> persia: Ubuntu completely crashed implied it, we've had a few of those submissions for Firefox, I'm looking for the bug now
<lou1234> micahg has this been an issue in 10.10 or has it been there previously?
<micahg> bug 539772
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539772 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "[MASTER] Lucid 2.6.32-16 crashed to login screen - miCopyRegion (affects: 48) (dups: 22) (heat: 290)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539772
<persia> micahg, Ah, I see.  I'm just never sure if it's xorg or kernel for "completely crashed".
<persia> (depending on the defintion of "completely)
<micahg> lou1234: can you please file a new bug with ubuntu-bug xorg and mention that bug number I just put in the channel?
<lou1234> sure!
<micahg> lou1234: thanks
<lou1234> so im reading the reporting bugs page...
<micahg> lou1234: BTW, just out of curiosity, what type of video card do you have?
<lou1234> do i need to do any more research or is that it?
<lou1234> one sec
<lou1234> let me get the model number
<micahg> lou1234: brand is sufficient in this case
<lou1234>  ati radeon hd 4670
<micahg> ah, yes, ok
<lou1234> is this a security vulnerability?
<persia> Likely only in the denial-of-service sense, and even then, with easy workarounds, so probably not.
<micahg> lou1234: probably not
<lou1234> oh okay ... im still reading the page
<lou1234> what exactly are gdm log files ... and is there a way i can view what information it contains?
<persia> /var/log/gdm/*
<persia> Should be text files: so use your favorite test reader
<lou1234> im in /var/log
<lou1234> and when I try to cd/gdm it says permission denied... when I try sudo cd/gdm I'm getting  told cd command not found
<lou1234> any idea what I am doing wrong?
<micahg> lou1234: cd gdm?
<micahg> although that shouldn't work...
<micahg> lou1234: try ls /var/log/gdm
<persia> Only root can see those logs.
<persia> `sudo ls /var/log/gdm` and similar
<micahg> right
<lou1234> basically i just don't want my username posted out there
<lou1234> so if there is a quick way for me to edit that out
<lou1234> i would have no problem handing the logs out to help peeps with this bug
<persia> lou1234, If your username is "wakk0", you've already indicated that in a public manner.  If not, feel free to edit the logs to claim it is :)
<lou1234> haha
<lou1234> fair enough
<lou1234> If I am doing a backtrace do I need to completely backout of the bug report - do the backtrace and then refile it?
<persia> No.
<persia> You can attach the stacktrace to the bug later.
<lou1234> oh ok
<lou1234> does this title work - firefox causes xorg to crash
<persia> I'd recommend something involving the printing action.
<persia> Once the PDF is open, firefox is no longer the primary application.
<lou1234> oh
<lou1234> now that i submitted it do i need to do anything else?
<persia> Wait, mostly.
<persia> Ideally, someone will either find a solution or ask for more information.
<lou1234> if they ask for more info
<lou1234> will i get an email?
<persia> If LP has your email address, you ought, yes.
<lou1234> LP?
<lou1234> oh nevermind
<lou1234> okay
<lou1234> thanks for all of the help!
<lou1234> have a good one!
<lou1234> bye bye!
<danage> i'm looking for an issue in which a dist-upgrade kills the window decorator task resulting in a dialogue being in the background that cannot be brought to the front, thus failing the dist-upgrade process. i've searched launchpad and didn't fint it
<popey> persia: I see you're in a helpful mood this morning with regards to bugs :)
<popey> persia: any chance someone (anyone) could tell me how we get bug 619663 as an SRU for maverick? basically dual screen on intel is broken, fixed in xorg-edgers.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619663 in libdrm (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[maverick] Non-mirrored dual-screen gives narrow display on secondary monitor (affects: 28) (dups: 6) (heat: 172)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619663
<popey> debdiff available too https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/619663/+attachment/1679043/+files/libdrm_2.4.21-1ubuntu2.1.debdiff
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619663 in libdrm (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[maverick] Non-mirrored dual-screen gives narrow display on secondary monitor (affects: 28) (dups: 6) (heat: 172)" [High,Fix committed]
<ikonia> that would be helpful to resolve, that's been quite a keen one in #ubuntu recently
<persia> Anyone tested the debdiff?
<persia> Ah, yes, it is tested.
<persia> OK.  Bug needs to be subscribed to the sponsors team (ubuntu-sponsors).
<persia> Someone needs to upload it (who can upload X)
<persia> then it goes into -proposed, and we need folk both affected and unaffected to try it to verify it fixes the issue and doesn't cause regressions.
<persia> If that's true, it drops into -updates in about a week.
<popey> should I be looking for someone who can upload to x ?
<persia> That's what subscribing "ubuntu-sponsors" does.  I can do the subscription if you don't want.
<popey> ah
<persia> There's a report generated every few minutes based on all the bugs that are subscribed to sponsors (which are supposed to have debdiffs), and developers are encouraged to review that, and sponsor some fixes for stuff they can upload regularly.
<persia> popey, So, I'm kinda blind to how opaque all these processes are, as I'm intimately involved in many of them.  Do you think it's worth trying to prepare some guidance on how to get things moving from the viewpoint of someone less familiar?  I imagine it would help you, but, as ikonia mentioned elsewhere, also reduces the bar for folks to maybe push things that aren't ready.
<ikonia> popey: I would be happy to help you with that
<popey> yes
<popey> i have found that some bugs I can "fire and forget" such as those relating to CUPS
<popey> Till is massively _on_ the ball there
<popey> whereas others, X, kernel, nautilus.. I can file a bug and see no action other than a bugsquad person pasting a boilerplate repy
<popey> *reply
<popey> I can hang out in channels and poke people, but that's suboptimal, doesn't scale and places more 'importance' on 'my' bugs relative to other peoples who dont have direct access to developers
<ikonia> that burns me
<ikonia> is there currently a guide/process/work-flow for bugsuad members on dealing with a bug ?
<zeroseven0183> Hi ikonia. Here are some of the pages that are useful when triaging bugs
<zeroseven0183> BugSquad : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<zeroseven0183> How To Triage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<zeroseven0183> Common Tasks : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<zeroseven0183> responses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<zeroseven0183> Checklist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Checklist
<ikonia> nice
<ikonia> thanks
<zeroseven0183> Be sure you have a Launchpad account
<ikonia> I do
<ikonia> I just want to read what the process is
<zeroseven0183> I also suggest watching this video tutorial: Bug Triage 101 http://blip.tv/file/3219368
<ikonia> always work a look
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<persia> popey, Till is an example of the sort of monomanaically-focused developer that gets as close to "maintainer" as we have :)
<persia> ikonia, I'm happy to be a counterparty to be asked questions for any process/procedure that's tricky over the bug management/development range, the more so if the result is a document that is useful to people who aren't me.
<ikonia> well thats the game, get a process in place that allows people to contribute, but also puts some form of quality control in place
<ikonia> and also makes sure the bugs are filled with useful information and the correct status
<persia> Yep :)
<mistrynitesh> bug controllers, bug #659075 is a wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659075 in libaugeas-ruby (Ubuntu) "Please backport 'clear' into lucid - puppet claims support for it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659075
<ikonia> is there a bug status for wishlist or request ?
<mistrynitesh> ikonia: 'wishlist' is a value for importance
<ikonia> ah
<mistrynitesh> only members of bug-control team can change it, so I am requesting them
<persia> mistrynitesh, It5's not wishlist: it's filed against the wrong project.
<persia> needs to be filed against the lucid-backports project.
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<mistrynitesh> :S oh, ok
<mistrynitesh> what should be done for Bug #659074 , it is written in polish and the reporter asks to speak Polish :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659074 in firefox (Ubuntu) "margorlik@gmail.cm (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659074
<persia> mistrynitesh, We usually turn those into questions (in polish), hoping the support team can file a bug on their behalf.
<persia> mistrynitesh, if you happen to know polish, or can understand the bug without further coordination with the submitter, may as well just translate the bug, and move forward towards resolution.
<mistrynitesh> persia: I had no idea what it meant. Just found it was polish by trial at translate.google.com 8-)
<persia> If you're up for it, maybe grab someone in #ubuntu-pl to help integrate with the local support team.
<persia> I suspect that they have a procedure (I know there is one for a few other LoCo support teams) to handle these, and if we align with it, we'll provide best service for the user.
<mistrynitesh> hmmm will check out
<persia> I guarantee there is at least one person in #ubuntu-pl able to communicate in English (as it is a requirement to set up the channels properly with the LoCo Council), although they may not be online at the moment.
<mistrynitesh> persia: is there something by the name of lucid-backports? Nearest search I could find was ubuntu-ruby-backports-ppa
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<mistrynitesh> then why doesn't it show up in the search list when I click on 'choose' alongside the package name and type 'backports' or 'lucid-backports'
<persia> Because launchpad doesn't have a working search facility for terms that are subsets of other terms.
<persia> So if you search for "foo" and "foobar" happens to exist, you'll probably never find "foo"
<mistrynitesh> is it okay if I manually type 'lucid-backports' in the package field of bug report?
<mistrynitesh> sounds misterious :) will change the package to 'lucid-backports'
<mistrynitesh> persia: oopsie, when I type 'lucid-backports' in the package field and click 'Save Changes' launchpad gives the error "Launchpad doesn't know of any source package named 'lucid-backports' in Ubuntu"
<persia> You need "Also Affects Project"
<persia> Not "Also affects Distribution"
<persia> Source package is correct.
<mistrynitesh> okay!
<mistrynitesh> persia: thanks for guiding :)
<persia> mistrynitesh, Thanks for helping put bugs in the right place, and asking if you weren't sure.
<mistrynitesh> my pleasure
<Olivier_Blaziken> Sorry, when will by the meeting
<yofel> Olivier_Blaziken: 17:00 UTC we currently have 13:29 UTC
<yofel> (use 'date -u' in a terminal to get the UTC time)
<Olivier_Blaziken> ok Thx
<nigelb> charlie-tca: entertaining the crowd, I'm from classroom team :)
<charlie-tca> Oh, okay! Great job on it
 * charlie-tca thought nigelb was just trying to confuse him
<nigelb> charlie-tca: heh :)
<jibel> bdmurray, hi, do you know if the number of people affected by a specific bug is increased when the report matches a bug pattern ?
<elder> My X session crashes whenever I run "gitk" on another system using my 10.10 laptop as the DISPLAY.
<bdmurray> jibel: No, I don't believe so due to the order of apport operations.  The duplicate notification would be displayed before there is an Oauth token for apport so writing to the bug isn't possible yet.  I believe I reported a bug about wanting to increase the user affected count.
<bdmurray> jibel: bug 487316
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487316 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport should metoo bug reports that match a pattern (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487316
<hggdh> elder: please open a bug on this
<jibel> bdmurray, we could use login_anonymously starting from lucid and make authentication transparent to the user ?
<jibel> bdmurray, the problem is that a bug with a bug pattern associated just vanishes
<bdmurray> jibel: the affects_user call requires a user
<jibel> :/
<bdmurray> jibel: there is some talk of permissions redesign for launchpadlib but I'm not on top of that at the moment
<bdmurray> hggdh: did you extend xttejx?
<bdmurray> hggdh: er xteejx
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, I did, he is back and was going to expire in 2 days, I think
<bdmurray> hggdh: cool, thanks
<hggdh> bdmurray: BTW -- yofel gave us two patches for the responses. The first one (additional </comment> looks good
<hggdh> bdmurray: the second -- updating the dev release to N -- I am not sure it is already time
<bdmurray> hggdh: right so just don't use it! ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray: heh. The actual question is... let's accept the first one?
<bdmurray> hggdh: they've both been merged and push
<hggdh> yeee!
 * hggdh bows to the bugmeister
<bcurtiswx_> would someone send an e-mail reminder to the list about the meeting at 1ET or 17UTC
 * bcurtiswx_ is in the middle of something, but wanted to get one out
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: I think pedro did yesterday
 * bcurtiswx_ has a lot of mail to check.. thx micahg
<xteejx> Afternoon all
<hggdh> cheers xteejx
<xteejx> hggdh: ?? What did I do lol
<micahg> wow, we have a meeting chair now, cool
<xteejx> micahg: Am I interrupting a meeting here??
<hggdh> xteejx: you are back :-)
<hggdh> xteejx: not by ~47min
 * xteejx didn't realise he was missed *that* much ;)
<xteejx> ahh 5pm UTC duh - I should've worked that our is 6pm here (UK)
<xteejx> oh well it'll be back to normal UTC=my time in a few weeks
<xteejx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting/Minutes are minutes not being kept now or have we missed 10 months or meetings?
<xteejx> *of
<bcurtiswx_> micahg, does that mean you want to chair our next meeting?
<bcurtiswx_> :P
 * charlie-tca hs missed not quite 10 months of meetings
<xteejx> :P
 * micahg hopes to be sitting in a chair for the next meeting bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx_> <drum hit>
 * xteejx will be sitting on a sofa
<charlie-tca> meeting is in here, right?
<xteejx> charlie-tca: I assume so :)
<hggdh> yes indeed
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, yup :)
<xteejx> Dammit, how do you import .flv audio into audacity
<xteejx> Oops, should've said that to #ubuntu :)
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> hello all :)
 * bcurtiswx_ takes a giant blade of grass and slaps xteejx with it :P
<xteejx> lol bcurtiswx_ :P
<xteejx> I'm trying to make a funny video, I'll link my youtube in when its done ;)
 * micahg will be back in about 40 minutes
<bcurtiswx_> no meeting for you 'eh
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: like I said, I hope to be sitting in a chair ;)
<bcurtiswx_> haha, OK micahg :)
<bcurtiswx_> vish, did you want to lead the mentor subject?
<xteejx> bcurtiswx_: No, I'll be here, my expertise is in video/audio production
<xteejx> Done it in time...just
<bcurtiswx_> ?
<xteejx> Sorry, thoguth you meant I woon't be here cuz I was mesing with videos :)
<bcurtiswx_> OK
<hggdh> ~ô~
<bcurtiswx_> 1 minute
<xteejx> 20 seconds
<bcurtiswx_> OK, WHo's Ready for some meeting fun?!?!?!?
<bcurtiswx_> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 12 16:57:38 2010 UTC.  The chair is bcurtiswx_. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<xteejx> Yup
<devildante> I forgot it! :p
 * charlie-tca waves
 * devildante waves too
 * xteejx waves back
<bcurtiswx_> Welcome all.  I will be your chair today.
<bcurtiswx_> I want to make sure that if you add a topic to the meeting wiki, you put your name next to it, so the next chair knows who's going to be talking about what
 * charlie-tca notes we got us a meeting bot too
<bcurtiswx_> So Today I plan on posting the topic and if the person who added it is here , they can speak up at that time
<bcurtiswx_> First things first:
<bcurtiswx_> #topic Intro to new meeting bot. -bcurtiswx
<meetingology> TOPIC: Intro to new meeting bot. -bcurtiswx
<devildante> I lol'd at the name :p
<bcurtiswx_> So , for those who aren't using text to speech, should be able to see that we have a meeting bot :)
 * xteejx wonders how we would use TTS for IRC (one for another day I guess)
<bcurtiswx_> Please use the following link to check out the commands in detail (it's not the exact commands, but it's quite close)
<bcurtiswx_> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<bcurtiswx_> Future chairs should use this bot, as it simplifys the meeting minutes (posts the log to a website)
<bcurtiswx_> when I end the meeting it will post a link to the log
<bcurtiswx_> Any questions on the bot?
 * xteejx thinks it seems pretty effective
<nigelb> +1 nice idea
<xteejx> +1
<charlie-tca> You have to preceed all commands with # ?
<Olivier_Blaziken> +1
<bcurtiswx_> if anyone has an idea they need to do the following, for it to be logged
<bcurtiswx_> #idea , note that this command adds an entry into the log
<bcurtiswx_> well it should... i can say it is still in beta.
<bcurtiswx_> we'll have to see, lol
<simar_> is the bug squad meeting going on??
<nigelb> yes
<bcurtiswx_> #topic Mentorship program update from Mentors.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Mentorship program update from Mentors.
<bcurtiswx_> did someone want to lead this?
<bcurtiswx_> vish? ^^
<nigelb> its for all mentors
<charlie-tca> We need all mentors to give us an update, please.
<bcurtiswx_> all present mentors o/
<Olivier_Blaziken> +1
<simar_> i will proceed
<nigelb> o/
<charlie-tca> Go ahead, simar
<bcurtiswx_> simar_ go ahead and start
<simar_> charlie-tca, :)
<bcurtiswx_> All Present mentors who haven't o/ please do so i can come to you
<hggdh> \o
<simar_> stanley_robertso has been online two days back only. He was out of country and busy so I finally able to cantact him after two months
 * nisshh doesnt think his mentor is around right now :|
<simar_> otherwise ahmed my other student is doing well .. he working on touchpad
<charlie-tca> great, simar_
<Olivier_Blaziken> That will be nice
<charlie-tca> drew212: update?
 * devildante can do an update
<charlie-tca> jibel: here?
<simar_> hes finding the topic a bit harder but interresting .. and stanley is also interested in kernel .. i hope he will also work on the same package
<simar_> over for me..
<simar_> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: ??
 * nigelb coughs
 * devildante coughs too
<hggdh> I have not seen kangorooo for quite a while
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb, devildante, charlie's taken this segment :)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: any update on your other two?
<hggdh> oops
<nigelb> heh
<hggdh> hold on, let me check them
 * charlie-tca wishes people were not always logged in to IRC
<bcurtiswx_> lol
<hggdh> holstein has asked to be temporarily dropped, too busy with school right now
<hggdh> ojap is going nicely on :-)
<charlie-tca> Good to hear
<hggdh> yes indeed. One out of three, but at least one
<charlie-tca> will you update the wiki and launchpad on holstein ?
<bilalakhtar> Is a meeting going on here?
<devildante> yep
<simar_> bilalakhtar, ya
 * bilalakhtar joins
<charlie-tca> nigelb: next?
<nigelb> ok
<nigelb> I've been assigned 2 students who're finally showing some signs of interest in working
<charlie-tca> :-)
<nigelb> flipe is going well, he's asking me or asking in the channe when he has doubts
<nigelb> He's very much interested in learning and helping out :)
<nigelb> gigacore got it touch with me the day he was assigned, not heard from him since
<nigelb> that's about it from me
<charlie-tca> devildante:
<devildante> ok
<devildante> samwho is doing progress, even though he's busy at times with IRL university work
<devildante> my other assigned student, I sent him an email but he has not responded yet
<devildante> I should probably send him another e-mail
<devildante> that's it for me, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: here??
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx:
<charlie-tca> you may as well take it
<bcurtiswx_> cagordon hasn't gotten back to my e-mails. it's onyl been a week, since my last two assigned both dropped out.  I will email cagordon again soon.
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: yes, I'm here
<charlie-tca> any update on your mentee?
<bcurtiswx_> davely has shown interest, and i then told him to meet me in IRC and start reading guides.. but no show on IRC so far.. and no emails since then
<bcurtiswx_> both i will email soon for a follow up
<charlie-tca> excellent.
<bdmurray> I didn't think I was on the list with my launchpad work ...
<charlie-tca> heh, looks like someone gave you a mentee again
<charlie-tca> We will work on that one
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: we will need anyone not present to send an update to the mailing list
<charlie-tca> Eveybody is doing a really super job with this program. Keep up the great work!
<bcurtiswx_> #action Mentors not at meeting need to report to the mailing list on their mentees
<meetingology> ACTION: Mentors not at meeting need to report to the mailing list on their mentees
<bcurtiswx_> Thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> (and don't let the "drop me" 's mess with you.)
<bcurtiswx_> OK moving on
<bcurtiswx_> #topic Regression tags and workflow.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Regression tags and workflow.
<bcurtiswx_> nobody assigned.  who wanted to talk about this?
<hggdh> jibel: there?
<hggdh> Otherwise I can talk about it
<hggdh> We have discussed regression tags on our last meeting
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, go ahead, and jibel can pipe in if he gets in
<hggdh> We have also sent an email to -devel talking about it, and asking for feedback
<bcurtiswx_> Quick summary for those not present before?
<nigelb> liky to the thread?
<devildante> yes please :)
<hggdh> Now, with the feedback we received we are going to start implementing it
<hggdh> the change: we are dropping the 'regression-potential' tag
<hggdh> It only created more work (mostly when a development release got promoted to stable, like right now with Maverick
<xteejx> +1
<bcurtiswx_> i see, +1
<devildante> so what would be the tag that will replace it?
<hggdh> instead we are going to mark regressions as 'regression(release|proposed|update)' followed by the version we found it in
<hggdh> like maverick, lucid, etc
<xteejx> hggdh: Can we have an example?
<devildante> +42 then :)
<bcurtiswx_> regression-proposed-maverick for instance?
<hggdh> no. 'regression-release maverick'
<bdmurray> actually ['regression-proposed', 'maverick']
<hggdh> two different tags: one identify a regression, the other identify the version it was *found* on
<bdmurray> so 2 separate tags
<bcurtiswx_> OK
<xteejx> Got it
<hggdh> there are some reasons
<bcurtiswx_> any questions on this topic?
<devildante> "regression-release natty" for unstable releases?
<hggdh> - we identify a regression on Maverick, but it was present since Jaunty
<hggdh> devildante: yes
<hggdh> as we find releases affected, we *nominate* them on the bug
<xteejx> So essentially, is a regression or not, no more "could be"'s?
<hggdh> yes, essentially. If it is not a regression, no nomination, or the nomination is rejected
<xteejx> Ok
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, anything else?
<hggdh> most regression-potential never got changed to -release
<hggdh> we will start to implement it now, for the Natty cycle.
<bdmurray> bug day!
<xteejx> Is this being removed from LPGM script and LP?
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray would know about LPGM
<hggdh> yes. And it will be removed from the regression wiki pages
<bdmurray> xteejx: good question!
<hggdh> this as bdmurray points out, is a serious candidate for a bug day
<bcurtiswx_> #action Bug Day to be created for regression-potential tags
<meetingology> ACTION: Bug Day to be created for regression-potential tags
<bcurtiswx_> who wants to take this action up?
<hggdh> <sigh/> ;-)
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, could you email mentors not at meeting today about posting to ML ?
 * hggdh volunteers, before getting volunteered
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: yes
<bcurtiswx_> TY hggdh :)
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, thx as well
<nigelb> hggdh: I shall help you
<bdmurray> #action bdmurray to remove regression-potential as an official bug tag for Ubuntu
<meetingology> ACTION: bdmurray to remove regression-potential as an official bug tag for Ubuntu
<bdmurray> for the bug day I'd ignore all linux bugs
<devildante> why's that?
<bcurtiswx_> OK, I should move on
<hggdh> #action hggdh to prepare a bug day excepting kernel
<meetingology> ACTION: hggdh to prepare a bug day excepting kernel
<bcurtiswx_> please PM hggdh for further comments
<devildante> 'kay :)
<bcurtiswx_> #topic Review of the ReportingBugsAlternate page.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Review of the ReportingBugsAlternate page.
<hggdh> #action hggdh to clean up the Regression wiki pages
<meetingology> ACTION: hggdh to clean up the Regression wiki pages
<bcurtiswx_> i think this may have been taken car eof
<devildante> yes :p
<bcurtiswx_> did we move the ReportingBugsAlternate page already ?
<devildante> yes
<bcurtiswx_> OK, that was quick.. lol
<bcurtiswx_> moving on again
<bcurtiswx_> #topic Review the re-writes of the wiki. It is now using two different headers and triage pages are missing the meeting and BugDay headers. Example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage --charlie-tca
<meetingology> TOPIC: Review the re-writes of the wiki. It is now using two different headers and triage pages are missing the meeting and BugDay headers. Example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage --charlie-tca
<nigelb> I have something for this item o/
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb, we'll come back at end, sorry
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: about the wiki
<nigelb> (the current one)
<bcurtiswx_> oh, so you post about my topic before i post about the topic.. :P nice
<charlie-tca> Well, I wanted to know the meeting date and time. I went to my trusty wiki page, /HowToTriage and the heading is missing. No problem, I will go to events.
<nigelb> Unofficially, I have heard that the wiki theme is going to change to a new theme light.  You can see in your wiki preferences page right now.
<charlie-tca> That fails too. As a matter of fact, I don't think you can find the meeting from that page any more
<nigelb> Thedate for that theme's launch is set to be tomorrow - this might mean a massive redsign of the wiki - especially the headers
<charlie-tca> If the bugsquad is connected to these wiki pages, we should have a single heading format. Right now, we have two headings in use, and they do not even reference each others pages
<charlie-tca> All these changes are great, but they are not making it any easier to find anything.
<charlie-tca> I suggest we somehow get the same headings on all the pages, or at least get some links to the other sections for the bugsquad to use
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, OK.  Who would have the time to edit for similar headers?. someone other than charlie plz.. hes already doing stuff :)
<nigelb> arg, cornered o/
<charlie-tca> HowToTriage has grown ridiculously long, but does not even link to many of the pages we need any more
<bcurtiswx_> #action nigelb to edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately
<meetingology> ACTION: nigelb to edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately
<bcurtiswx_> thanks nigelb :)
<devildante> charlie-tca: HowToTriageAlternate will come one day :p
<nigelb> np :)
<devildante> thanks nigelb :)
<charlie-tca> It is not needed, devildante
<devildante> you said it was too long :p
<bcurtiswx_> OK moving on..
<bcurtiswx_> nice segway devildante
<charlie-tca> all that is needed is to use the headings properly, and put some references back instead of trying to squeeze everything in to it
<bcurtiswx_> #topic Discussion regarding lengthyness of HowToTriage page - BrianMurray
<meetingology> TOPIC: Discussion regarding lengthyness of HowToTriage page - BrianMurray
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, ^^ ?
<devildante> I did not expect that :p
<bdmurray> I was looking at HowToTriage recently and it really seems quite long
<mistrynitesh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Sound page asks to report hardware related issues against alsa-base, but Bug Reports link on http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/alsa-base indicates alsa-driver. Time to update wiki?
<bdmurray> I was wondering if other people feel the same way
 * charlie-tca nods
<devildante> I think you have a point here :)
 * bcurtiswx_ asks attendees to visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<bdmurray> I guess I'd like to see a HowToTriage and HowToTriageAdvanced page
<devildante> I'd like to see a LOT of images on HowToTriage
<bdmurray> HowToTriage would just be "try to recreate and set status to confirmed.  Now you are triaging!"
<devildante> a picture is worth a thousand words :)
<charlie-tca> and give a reference to meetings and to other pages
<bdmurray> Otherwise the triaging process seems overwhelming and hard to be a part of
<hggdh> I agree
<bdmurray> but really its rather easy
<devildante> the biggest problem IMO is that it isn't even "ordered"
<xteejx> +1 it should be made as simple as possible
<bdmurray> add a tag - bam! you are triaging
<xteejx> or package assignment, maybe that's Intermediate though...
<bcurtiswx_> OK, any volunteers for taking action on splitting the HowToTriage page up ?
<devildante> me :)
<bcurtiswx_> remember, just getting it started will be great for next months meeting
<bcurtiswx_> #action devildante to split HowToTriage page up into a simple page and an advanced page
<meetingology> ACTION: devildante to split HowToTriage page up into a simple page and an advanced page
<bcurtiswx_> thanks devildante
<devildante> yw :)
<charlie-tca> I honestly can't take anymore until after uds
<devildante> I'd like extended feedback first on the page, that will be on the ML though :)
<bcurtiswx_> OK, for another 8 minutes
<bcurtiswx_> #topic open discussions
<meetingology> TOPIC: open discussions
<bcurtiswx_> anyone?
<devildante> I have an idea I want to discuss
<bcurtiswx_> devildante, you have the floor
<bcurtiswx_> ..so to speak.. :P
<devildante> thanks :)
<devildante> Currently, we only accept bug reports in English
<devildante> making it nearly impossible for people not fluent in English to report a bug
<devildante> What I would like to propose is to propose to each language community (ubuntu-fr, ubuntu-es...) to have small groups of bug triagers
<devildante> that can talk both English and their foreign language
<micahg> s/foreign/native :)
<devildante> they triage bugs from people in the local community, then get it on Launchpad all translated
<devildante> micahg: yes, thanks :)
<bcurtiswx_> I see.  What about urging reporters to report in english, if not then we can use something like google translate.. and request the appropriate groups to finish
<seb128> hey
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to seb128
<seb128> just lurking but don't start translating bugs
 * micahg uses Google Translate for foreign bugs and has not been attacked for incorrectness yet
<xteejx> I don't mean to burst the bubble, but wouldn't it just be easier to copy/paste from Google translate into LP
<seb128> we have bugs over want we can triage and work on
 * charlie-tca uses google translate, too
<seb128> there is no need to try to get lower quality technically ones adding to that
<xteejx> Or better yet...
<seb128> especially when you can't ask questions without having a translator
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, so in essence asking the reporter to translate will decrease workload drastically ?
<devildante> I use it too, but it's not always perfect + by doing this, you make the "not-talking-english" reporters refrain from posting other bugs IMO
<xteejx> On th report a bug page, have a small "if English is not your native language, please type here and choose your language and it will be translated to English" explnation in each language and implement the Google API into the webpage?
<bcurtiswx_> what about LP using something like google translate automatically ?
<bdmurray> Long term we'd like non-english speakers to be able to report bugs too we just really aren't in a position to deal with them now.
<bcurtiswx_> if it recognized non english words it will auto translate.. then maybe add a tag saying ti was auto translated ?
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: that seems more prone to error
<xteejx> Yeah, an "expect badly broken English" message ;)
<bcurtiswx_> well the tag would let us know it's not going to eb perfect
<xteejx> +1
<devildante> advantage of the approach I proposed is that those bugs, rather than in a foreign language, would be triaged and ready for fixing
<bdmurray> Its not just about reporting the bug but having a conversation between the reporter and the triager.  This conversation can be hard enough with native English speakers.
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: the LP bug devs have more important fish to fry IMHO
<bcurtiswx_> micahg, sounds fine to me.. just offering suggestions :P
<xteejx> On the flip side, that counts most of us English speaking triagers who may be more knowledgable than those in the Loco teams
<seb128> why do you want to translate bugs?
<seb128> what issues do you try to fix?
<seb128> we want less bug in better quality
<bdmurray> In the event that there is a bug report not in English by all means have someone look at it but lets not encourage non-English bug reports at this point in time.
<seb128> not extra bugs coming from automatic translations where the submitter will not be able to understand and reply to questions
<seb128> if the submitter is not writting english chances are that he's not technical enough to submit a bug anyway
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, OK.  I see both sides.  It's fair to keep it as is
<xteejx> I'm guessing some already use Google to file bugs
<devildante> xteejx: we can offer help to those LoCo teams
<seb128> users issues should go to the answer tracker
<hggdh> +1
<micahg> that's the important thing that needs more attention
<devildante> seb128: since when we do require bug reporters to have technical knowledge?
<xteejx> There's always the -es/-fr/-de IRC channels
<seb128> bugs are technical descriptions of issues
<hggdh> we do not, and this is a problem, devildante
<seb128> "... doesn't work, please help me to solve it" are for the answer tracker
<charlie-tca> I was wondering the same thing. Are we going to require the bug reporters to learn to program, too?
<xteejx> with those coming from Mac and Windows, this shoul dbe as easy as possible
<devildante> the technical descriptions should come from bug triagers, who identify the problem
<seb128> oh come on
<bcurtiswx_> OK. i'd ask that we stop and continue this dicsussion in the mailing list.  devildante woudl you start an e-mail?
<seb128> we have bugs over want we can triage
<seb128> what is the point to make easier to report lower quality bugs
<devildante> bcurtiswx_: okay :)
<micahg> charlie-tca: simple steps to reproduce and knowing that it's a bug not a how-to is what seb128 is saying I think
<seb128> just get users to file their issues on the answer tracker
<devildante> later though, I have some work to do
<seb128> than you can review the answer trackers and switch those to bugs if you want
<bcurtiswx_> #action: devildante to start e-mail thread in mailing list about translations of bug reports
<meetingology> ACTION: : devildante to start e-mail thread in mailing list about translations of bug reports
<xteejx> Good point
<hggdh> I agree with seb128
<xteejx> Same
<bcurtiswx_> I'm moving on, please continue discussion in the mailing list.
 * micahg agrees as well
 * devildante will be afk for a while, but agrees about the ML part
<micahg> !away > devildanteafk
<bcurtiswx_> #topic chair for next meeting November 9th 17:00 UTC
<ubot2> devildanteafk, please see my private message
<meetingology> TOPIC: chair for next meeting November 9th 17:00 UTC
<bcurtiswx_> any volunteers for chairing?
<xteejx> I would, but not respected enough lol :)
 * hggdh volunteers
<micahg> +1
<hggdh> xteejx: you *can*
<xteejx> No it's ok :)
<xteejx> hggdh +1 to chair
<hggdh> micahg: you mean you also volunteer?
<bcurtiswx_> #action hggdh to chair next meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: hggdh to chair next meeting
<bcurtiswx_> #endmeeting
<charlie-tca> yay for volunteers
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 12 17:58:58 2010 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-bugs/2010/ubuntu-bugs.2010-10-12-16.57.moin.txt
<bcurtiswx_> Thanks for attending
<micahg> hggdh: no, I second your nomination :)
<bcurtiswx_> the link has the log for today
<hggdh> well, I had to try ;-)
<xteejx> Damn that's clever
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: Thanks for chairing. Good job
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: thank you very much
<micahg> hggdh: the time doesn't work out that I can guarantee availability
<xteejx> Thanks bcurtiswx_ :)
<micahg> thanks bcurtiswx
<hggdh> micahg: I know, I just did not resist :-)
<bcurtiswx_> everyone, yw.  have a great week :)
<xteejx> On a lighter note, I know it's aside from triaging, but might make you all smile a little
<xteejx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbkzXiLTk7o
<nigelb> xteejx: good work
<xteejx> nigelb: Not really, I just heavily edited the audio and used the video from the Examples folder
<xteejx> lol
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: for next meeting, you have a whole bunch of action items to get updates on.  They're all listed in the log
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: will do, thank you
<bcurtiswx_> how do i do a double indent on the wiki>
<bcurtiswx_> got it, nvm
<devildante> sorry, micahg :)
<jibel> hggdh, sorry I couldn't attend the bugsquad meeting, it was late and I had to deal with the kids. I'll take the actions to organize the bugday and update the wiki pages.
<hggdh> jibel: np problem, and thank you :-)
<jibel> hggdh, thanks to you for presenting the workflow so perfectly :-)
<devildante> jibel: I have to say, that workflow is much much better, so thank you both :)
<jibel> devildante, thanks, we will see when applying it to real bugs.
<nigelb> bug Could not load one of the supported DNS libraries (dnspython or pydns).
<nigelb> gah
<devildante> lol
<nigelb> debian bug 413457
<ubot2> Debian bug 413457 in python-xmpp "python-xmpp: DNS warning on import" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/413457
<nigelb> right, so this is fixed, okay :)
<xteejx> wow so many expired bugs are just a load of old crap
<devildante> xteejx: that's the idea behind it ;)
<xteejx> i.e. no replies to requests for info, getting thru at a good rate :)
<xteejx> devildante: lol
<njin> can someone triage this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/657504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657504 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sound on the headphones doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xteejx> I'll take a look
<devildante> Shouldn't those bugs be reported against linux?
<xteejx> devildante: I was always cautious about sound ones, could be either, more likely alsa
<xteejx> njin: This doesn't need triaged, there was a request by Felix for the reporter to try a live CD (10.10) but it hasn't been done
<devildante> xteejx: it was njin (Fabio) who requested that :p
<xteejx> lol
<njin> can someone triage this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/655078
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655078 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Beta 10.10 Nvidia update broke Sony Vaio VPCF136FM installation (affects: 11) (heat: 62)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<xteejx> There isn't any apport information in the alsa report...that's the first thing
<njin> I think that is a broken module
<xteejx> njin: The nvidia problem is a known issue, it's in the release notes
<njin> xteejx:thanks, at now i don't have time to do nothing
<xteejx> I'll sort it if you want
<njin> ok, thanks
<njin> xteejx:^^
<xteejx> :)
<shauno> what's the best way to go about filing a bug when you genuinely have no idea what package is at fault?
<devildante> shauno: you can ask us :)
<devildante> shauno: what's your bug?
<shauno> my touchpad doesn't work, at all, under maverick
<devildante> shauno: do an "ls /proc/bus/input/devices" in a terminal, please
<devildante> oops, no, forget that
<shauno> it's there, with 444 perms
<devildante> report it against linux
<devildante> developers should know whether it's a kernel or xorg problem
<micahg> shauno: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<shauno> fairly sure it's X, because click works (so it's using the right device).  just zero movement
<micahg> devildante: ^^
<devildante> yes, I saw that page
<shauno> micahg: looks promising.  just grabbing elinks now :)
<devildante> micahg: but the instructions are a little outdated, I think
<micahg> devildante: k, that I don't know, if you know what the updates are, feel free to fix
<devildante> micahg: "If you do not find a Touchpad in you /proc/bus/inpus/devices, ..." but /proc/bus/input/devices is a file for me
<BUGabundo> oias
<devildante> micahg, that's the problem, I don't know how to fix that :-/
<charlie-tca> heh, too many mentions of Hal, too
<shauno> devildante: the touchpad is mentioned in that file
<devildante> ah
<shauno> http://pastebin.com/pGPbT7Cb
<charlie-tca> BUGa_vacations: did they open our channel again yet?
<BUGa_vacations> noooooo
<BUGa_vacations> :(((
<BUGa_vacations> tsimpson: ping ping ping :P
<devildante> shauno: oh god, I have the same exact specs :p
<charlie-tca> 8 changes for natty today
<shauno> hah, mbp3,1 ?
<devildante> but my apple trackpad is working
<devildante> ah, no, 7,1
 * micahg needs to subscribe to natty-changes
 * devildante updates his natty now
<shauno> this used to work in 8.04.  in 10.04 it worked, but needed gsynaptics to set the tracking speeds (which were all set to zero).  now gsynaptics has gone
<charlie-tca> file the bug using ubuntu-bug linux . someone can change the package if needed, then
<devildante> yeah, it's the best way :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-13
<drew212> vish: are you around?
<mistrynitesh> for sound related issues like headphones not working, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Sound asks to file the bug against 'alsa-base' package. However, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/alsa-base asks bug to be filed against 'alsa-driver'. Does wiki needs updating? Also launchpad does not have 'alsa-base' in it search list of packages that can be assigned to a bug in ubuntu.
<persia> "alsa-driver" is the source package that generates the "alsa-base" binary package.
<persia> `ubuntu-bug alsa-base` will correctly file a bug against the "alsa-driver" source package.
<mistrynitesh> but if someone has filed a bug without specifying the package, and I want to assign it, then I have two different suggestions at these two resources.
<persia> It's the same thing.
<mistrynitesh> actually i was looking at a list of bugs without package specified and trying to assign bugs to appropriate package
<persia> Right, but "alsa-base" and "alsa-driver" are the same package from the viewpoint of LP bugs (which tracks source packages).
<persia> It's important to tell folk to file their bug with `ubuntu-bug alsa-base` to collect the right information.
<persia> That ends up being tracked in launchpad under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bugs
<mistrynitesh> yes, like in bug 659200, the reporter did not specify the package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659200 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No headphone sound after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659200
<persia> And you set it.  Good job.
<mistrynitesh> so checking the wiki page I gave 'alsa-base' in the package field, but launchpad gave it 'alsa-driver' and returned the message "'alsa-base' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'alsa-driver' instead."
<persia> Right.
<persia> You might find the output of `apt-cache showsrc alsa-base` interesting as further information about this.
<mistrynitesh> so my point is, should wiki be modified to say 'alsa-driver' directly? For whatever it is worth
<persia> No.
<persia> Because the binary package actually installed on user systems is "alsa-base".
<persia> That the source package ("alsa-driver") has a different name isn't important.
<persia> But if one runs `ubuntu-bug alsa-driver`, apport will point out that the "alsa-driver" package isn't installed, which is expected, as it doesn't exist as a binary package.
<mistrynitesh> ok, got it... because the ubuntu-bug will have to use the binary package
<mistrynitesh> thanks persia for clarifying
<persia> Right.
<persia> Thanks for helping make sure all the bugs are assigned to the right packages.
<mistrynitesh> hope it doesn't bother too much on the channel, but since I am 'technically' challenged, I find it imperative to double check here
<persia> No, it's really appreciated, for a few reasons.
<persia> Firstly, lots of other people may be unsure, and too shy to ask.  Secondly, it's better to ask here before committing the change to launchpad and sending mail to a bunch of folk that can never be unsent.  Thirdly, it helps build your interactions with others, so you folk consider you part of bugsquad and you feel connected to them: this will help a lot when you apply for bug control.
 * mistrynitesh is wondering if he will ever be able to join bug control
<mistrynitesh> now that you have encouraged me so much, I am going to spam this channel for a while :P
<mistrynitesh> for bug 659668, i intend to assign it to 'linux' and ask the reporter to do the following: "Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Unfortunately, we can't fix it without more information.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659668 in ubuntu "Ubuntu does not suspend for Lenovo Thinkpad T500 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659668
<mistrynitesh> Please run the following command which will attach necessary information:
<mistrynitesh> apport-collect 659668
<mistrynitesh> Bear in mind that you may need to install the python-launchpadlib package from the universe repository with 'sudo apt-get install python-launchpadlib'. Additionally, when prompted to give apport-collect permissions for Launchpad you will need to give it at least the ability to "Change Non-Private" data as it will be adding information to your bug report.
<mistrynitesh> We would also like to know if you are facing this problem for the first time in 10.10 or did you have same issues in 10.04 as well (in case you were using 10.04 before installing 10.10)?
<mistrynitesh> sorry that was unintended. I just copied the text from launchpad :(
<persia> Assigning to linux makes sense.  Asking the reporter to submit details if you don't have the same T500 makes sense.  Too much text in the channel isn't ideal :)
<persia> Often, when asking for confirmation of a specific response, it's best to point to an entry in the wiki or use the pastebin.
<RedSingularity> Anyone know when the next bug meeting is?
<mistrynitesh> I am using the launchpad-improvment scripts. It makes life really easy
<persia> RedSingularity, They tend to happen about monthly, but it's rarely worth waiting for one for most issues.
<persia> RedSingularity, Why do you ask?
<RedSingularity> persia: I know there was one today but I couldnt attend.  I want to make sure I attend the next one.
<persia> Do you have something specific you want to raise at it, or just curious what happened?
<RedSingularity> Just curious
<persia> Attendance at the meetings is very much not required, or I'd be in trouble with my membership in Bug Control :)
<persia> There's logs at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<RedSingularity> Oh ok, I thought it was a requirement.  I will have a look at the logs though.  Thanks :)
<persia> I think I manage to make maybe two meetings a year.  I do check the agendas, and read the logs though: if I have something to say that wasn't represented in the meeting, I'll share it, and if I have input I think is essential to go into a meeting I'll ask someone else to please mention it.
<persia> But 90% of the time just sending something to the mailing list is enough: the meeting is mostly only useful for quick summaries, discussion of stuff that got stalled, or cleanly handling arguments about how to implement something.
<mistrynitesh> if a reporter complains about poor sound quality in the latest release and not 'no sound', should it be assigned to 'linux' or 'alsa-base'? also should the reporter be asked to apport-collect the bug?
<persia> "poor sound quality" needs a lot more information.
<persia> It's usually alsa-base, and once set, needs apport-collect, but there are corner cases.
<persia> I saw a libmad bug recently where only libmad caused sound quality issues (now fixed).
<persia> Make sure the bug details precisely what the user did to create the "poor sound quality" experience.
<persia> Attempt to replicate that.  If you can, and you have different hardware, then start looking at other sound generation techniques.
<RedSingularity> persia:  If i am looking for someone in particular to look at a bug can i send a message out on the mailing list.  For example someone who works with transmission.
<persia> If you can't, then go the alsa-base route.
<persia> RedSingularity, There's no such set of folks reliably.  We don't have maintainers in Ubuntu, and we use self-selection to indicate which bugs interest us.  Everyone interested in bugs in transmission will already be subscribed to any bug with a transmission task, and have been notified about it.
<RedSingularity> persia:  I can subscribe to all bugs that have to do with update-manager?
<persia> RedSingularity, Yep.
 * persia digs up the link
<RedSingularity> How?
 * RedSingularity waits
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bugs : on the upper right there ought be a "subscribe to bug mail" link.
<persia> That should get you autosubscribed to all messages about update-manager bugs.
<RedSingularity> Ah very nice!  Thanks so much.  This makes looking for them a lot easier!
<persia> RedSingularity, Happy to help.  The central guiding principle of bugsquad is ASK!  There's almost always someone here who knows the answer (although I think none of us have all the answers).
<persia> And when there isn't, there's usually someone who knows how to get it.
<RedSingularity> I have found that to be the case here.  Its great.  I dont even log out of IRC anymore because thats where all the answers are.
<RedSingularity> persia:  Can you mark a Wishlist item for me?  If you consider it worthy of course.
<persia> Wishlist isn't about worthiness :)  Which bug?
<RedSingularity> bug 659696
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659696 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Terminal screen grows too big (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659696
<persia> (and it's best practice to ask "could someone please mark bug #nnnn wishlist: ${why it ought be wishlist}", rather than highlighting an individual)
<persia> RedSingularity, I won't.  The request from the user is clearly wishlist, but is at odds with every other user.
<RedSingularity> persia:  what do you mean?
<persia> What is needed is detailed information about the user's environment: the resolution, DPI, current drag size of the terminal about which they complain, etc.
<persia> If the configuration is changed to make the terminal smaller for that user, it might be too small for another user.
<persia> If the configuration is changed to better handle DPI and resolution hinting, it is likely to be better for all users.
<persia> But there's not enough information in that bug to verify that it can be actionable in that sense, so I won't mark it wishlist yet.
<persia> Also, it probably belongs to python-vte or something, rather than update-manager.
<RedSingularity> hmmmm how could I find what package it really belongs to?
<persia> It is worth noting that we can't and won't support anyone who enables PPAs and extras, so it may be that this becomes an Invalid bug, depending.
<persia> I think it's python-vte: you can verify by checking which handler update-manager uses for the embedded terminal (looking at the update-manager source).
<persia> (note that we *can* support some extras users, when they aren't using any of the extras apps, so it's not quite like PPA users, who we often can't support at all)
<RedSingularity> persia:  So if they are using a PPA then whatever bug it is should be considered invalad?
<persia> No, but you have to do lots of extra research to make sure the package they are reporting the bug against isn't from a PPA, and none of the packages int he recursive dependency set of that package are from a PPA.
<persia> And even if you've done all that, it might be that the bug is caused by some completely other package they got from a PPA that interacts badly with the package the bug is reported against (which isn't even interesting to fix, as PPAs aren't part of Ubuntu)
<persia> So, I guess I shouldn't say we can't support all PPA users, but it's a lot more work for us, and we can't support a heap of problems that end up being related to PPA packages.
<RedSingularity> ohh, interesting.  So a dependency list from the user would be good to see if it is dependent on a PPA that we dont support?
<persia> What I usually do is to try to replicate the bug in normal Ubuntu first.
<persia> If we have the bug, and we can replicate it, we no longer care about the user environment, because we can ask ourselves all the questions we need to triage it.
<persia> And then provide clear documentation of how to reproduce, what component is affected, expected and observed behaviour, etc.
<persia> If I can't replicate it, I ask for instructions from the user, and try harder.
<persia> If I still can't replicate, I might start hunting down which packages the user has installed and the sources of those packages, but, in practice, I usually hunt for a bug I can usefully work on at that point.
<RedSingularity> Is there a way to get a full dependency list from the user?  A command?
<persia> Hey majeru.  Did you file a bug about it yet?
<majeru> hi there, I'm having a problem with 10.10 on my Dell T3500. it constaltly panics with the default 10.10 kernel, from what I can tell the panic occurs while modprob-ing the AHCI driver
<majeru> persia: where should I file it?
<persia> RedSingularity, I think there is something, but I forget how: look at apport or requestbug source.
<persia> RedSingularity, Often, if the bug is assigned to the right package, apport-collect will collect it.
<persia> majeru, Launchpad, preferably with `ubuntu-bug linux`.  Just have patience with the annoying set of questions you will be asked.
<majeru> ok, thanks
<RedSingularity> persia:  ok
<persia> s/requestbug/reportbug/
<majeru> persia: is it ok if I post photos with the crash?
<persia> majeru, If you can't get the logs any other way, yes.
<majeru> ok, I found someone posted the same bug a few days ago
<persia> Be careful: sometimes similar symptoms have different causes.
<persia> Double-check that you have the same hardware, etc.
<jibel> chrisccoulson, Hello, I'm a bit confused by the comments in bug 625793. When the users talk about g-s-d 2.32.0-0ubuntu4 they are referring to a version from a PPA ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625793 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Regression: Multiple Keyboard Layouts unusable: continuously changes layout + 100% CPU usage [updated] (affects: 288) (dups: 23) (heat: 1356)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625793
<chrisccoulson> jibel, yes, klattimer uploaded a version to his PPA with ubuntu3 and ubuntu4 version numbers
<chrisccoulson> which makes it a little confusing
<chrisccoulson> we have to be sure when users are commenting that they are using the right version
<jibel> chrisccoulson, 2.32.0-0ubuntu3 in -proposed is the correct version to test ?
<chrisccoulson> jibel, yeah, that one fixes the most obvious reason for that bug, and it's working here
<chrisccoulson> so i'd be surprised if people still have issues with that version :)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, we have at least 3 positive comments. I'll mark it as verification-done for publication to -updates asap and stop useless metooing.
<jibel> chrisccoulson, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> jibel - excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> jibel, it's still awaiting verification on bug 658777 too, but seb128 said he would have a look at that today
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658777 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Invalid reads in keyboard plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658777
<chrisccoulson> that's just a case of running it through valgrind to verify
<chrisccoulson> there's a lot of other invalid reads in g-s-d, but those are pretty much all because of ubuntuone
<chrisccoulson> somebody should probably investigate those ;)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, that'd be great if he could do that.
<seb128> is that python warnings?
<seb128> ubunutone
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, the ubuntuone g-s-d plugin causes lots of errors in valgrind
<chrisccoulson> they don't look like python warnings
<seb128> could you open a bug with the errors?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure
<seb128> I will get it assigned to the u1 guys
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> I sort of disliked them to add g-s-d code to start
<seb128> g-s-d is doing enough things, especially that any crasher in any of the .so bring it down
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit of a pain, especially when things like nautilus don't restore the correct theme ;)
<seb128> I'm wondering why
<seb128> they pick themes changes dynamically no?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not sure how that's meant to work. it seems weird that it picks up theme changes, but doesn't restore the theme after g-s-d crashes
<chrisccoulson> i would have thought it would all be the same events and the same codepaths ;)
<alvin> Can I set bug 562742 to new again after it was 'fix released'? (It was fixed for only a week or so) What is the proper procedure to do this? I have a whole network suffering badly from this and seeing 'fix released' doesn't give peace of mind that this will get resolved eventually. (Also, I want to draw some attention to the bug. I have been receiving phone calls about this issue almost everey day now since Lucid came out.)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562742 in linux (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "r8169 ethernet MAC address changes in 2.6.32 kernel (affects: 14) (heat: 90)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562742
<persia> alvin, It's very rare to go from "Fix Released" to "New".
<persia> alvin, Based on comment #34, I'm certain that you have a slightly different bug with nearly identical symptoms.  Please file a new bug.
<alvin> persia: ok, will do.
<persia> Check against 2.6.32-25, and if you can replicate, just follow that bug to ensure you have attached all the right logs, etc.
<persia> Sometimes with hw-related bugs it's tricky to know when it's the same and when it's different, but if the kernel was changed in a way that did fix it for the original reporter and didn't fix it for you, that's a fairly strong indication that yours is different.
<alvin> Yes, symptoms are the same. I'll update them all again and file the new bug as soon as I can. (all machines are the same) Since lucid, all the mac addresses changed and eth1 was created. On top of that, several reboots are needed until the network goes up.
<persia> I know the second part of that to be false: there are other ways to reset the network interface initialisation (although reboot might be easy)
<persia> But if your mac addresses are changing, then that's not ideal.
<alvin> Yes, there are other ways, but none that do not require root access. The users don't have that.
<mistrynitesh> can bug 659668 marked confirmed/triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659668 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu does not suspend for Lenovo Thinkpad T500 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659668
<hggdh> mistrynitesh: I would defer to JFo on that (kernel issues)
<hggdh> mistrynitesh: BTW, thank you for resetting the package and asking for data collection
<mistrynitesh> hggdh: sorry I was away for a while... JFo? whats that?
<nigelb> its a who, not what
<hggdh> mistrynitesh: he is the kernel interface for triaging
<mistrynitesh> oops!
<jibel> pedro_, I'll organize the regression bugday next week (Oct. 21rst) What do you think ?
<pedro_> jibel, sounds fine to me
<pedro_> jibel, may you please add the date to the planning page?
<jibel> pedro_, Yep.
<pedro_> thanks jibel
<bbordwell> vish, hello, you are familiar with light-themes correct?
<xteejx> Afternoon all :)
<ngi> afternoon
<xteejx> ngi: Hi
<xteejx> :)
<xteejx> Shouldn't the topic be changed? Our meeting was yesterday :)
<hggdh> aye, by someone with access to it :-)
<xteejx> hggdh: I like the way you just pop up with a comment lol :)
<xteejx> How we doing?
<hggdh> good, I guess. I am still alive, so this is good
<ngi> that is always a plus
<xteejx> heh true I suppose
<xteejx> Weird...my emails aren't getting thru to ubuntu-uk mailing list
<ngi> the server must be more than 500 miles away :p
<jpds> ngi: Thank goodness for the speed of light.
<ngi> :)
<ngi> hmm... this is interesting ...
<ngi> I'm tyring to compile a 32bit in lucid, statically linked, and I get "illegal instruction" upon execution
<popey> xteejx: they are :)
<xteejx> Probably on the moon
<xteejx> popey: I wasn't too abusive was I?
<xteejx> ngi: A 32 bit what?
<ngi> opps, missed a word, a 32bit program
<xteejx> ;) ermmm if you say exactly what you're trying to do, maybe someone can reproduce it
<popey> xteejx: was a bit harsh
<ngi> there we go, compiling an program that uses strspn() and linking statically
<xteejx> popey: The apology should come thru sometime today, but it just pees me off that people think and say we're useless
<xteejx> Wouldn't be here if we didn't care
<xteejx> Oh well, I suppose MCSE can be offensive to some hehe :D
 * xteejx hides and goes back to triaging
<eboyjr> http://pastie.org/1218527
<eboyjr> Would that be considered a bug in 10.10? It was fixed by logging out and then back in
<ngi> eboyjr: which shell were you under ?
<eboyjr> ngi: bash
<ngi> hmm, strange I thought bash really looked into all the PATH paths all the time
<eboyjr> I _did_ accidentally install the package `node` and then purged it
<eboyjr> and then installed the `nodejs` package and then purged it
<ngi> ah, well, maybe it need a refresh
<ngi> in zsh it's the "rehash" command
<eboyjr> and then i just compiled from source
<ngi> no idea about bash :p
<eboyjr> compiled nodejs from source, and okay thanks ngi :)
<eboyjr> in bash it's logout and ssh $SERVER in my case :p
<ngi> http://pastie.org/1218614
<ngi> opps, forgot to specify this was on a amd64 version of ubuntu
<ngi> not sure under which package I should submit this bug ...
<xteejx> ngi: Is the package with those includes an Ubuntu package?
<xteejx> Probably file it against php5 or gcc - php5 if it's the same as is in our php packages
<xteejx> (assuming its the php strspn of course)
<rusivi> Regarding Ubuntu bug 147203 was looking around and found that BSD already made the WG11T USB driver for their platform via http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/src/sys/dev/usb/if_uath.c?rev=1.10&content-type=text/x-cvsweb-markup I am not familiar with the code (one step at a time), just wanted to check in on it see what the chat thought.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 147203 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Netgear WG111T not auto-sensed (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147203
<rusivi> WG11T = WG111T
<hggdh> rusivi: add the link in (at minimum it will be a reference). But please be aware that the *BSD and Linux kernels are not quite compatible
<rusivi> hggdh: Ok.
<jibel> QA meeting at #ubuntu-quality
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> still no #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> nope
<moldy> hi
<moldy> i am trying to use apport-collect from the command line. i cannot figure out how to use the launchpad login form. i can enter my username and password, but "continue" does not seem to be a link i can follow. any hints?
<jibel> moldy, LP is under maintenance for 2 hours.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-14
<BUGa_2h2bday> W00T midnight.... IT'S MY BIRTHDAY YAY FOR ME
<charlie-tca> BUGa_2h2bday: Happy birthday
<BUGa_2h2bday> :DDDDDD
<BUGa_2h2bday> an year older and non wiser
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I like to think I get wiser each day now, but there are those who would argue that
<BUGa_2h2bday> ahaha
<drew212> bah, 10.10 killed eclipse =X
<hggdh> hum. Mine is running
<micahg> drew212: you running eclipse.org version?
<moldy> jibel: yeah, but that was not my problem
<moldy> my problem was the "incompatibility" of launchpad + w3m
<micahg> moldy: try lynx
<moldy> micahg: will try next time, took the hassle to go through a gui for now
<moldy> but i already installed lynx, links and elinks for next time ;)
<micahg> moldy: bug 628755
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628755 in w3m (Debian) (and 4 other projects) "Impossible to log in in Launchpad using apport from a tty console with w3m (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 125)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628755
<moldy> micahg: ah, thx
<drizzle> is there a way to add a regression tag?
<drizzle> if there is - i think that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/660240 should be marked as a regression based on the submitters comments
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660240 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "[P4M800Pro] xserver-xorg-video-openchrome freeze ubuntu 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rusivi> Regarding bug 614008 I have confirmed this Fix Released and thought this was settled, however Balaji toggled all the projects w/ no comments... something mailing list I'm not reading?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614008 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "lshw causes laptop to freeze up (affects: 42) (dups: 20) (heat: 260)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614008
<micahg> rusivi: no, it's called a random user doing things they shouldn't.  feel free to reset the statuses
<rusivi> micahg: Ok.
<hggdh> rusivi: will you set the bug back as it should be?
<rusivi> hggdh Yes
<rusivi> I'm just about to
<hggdh> OK, thank you
<rusivi> done
<hggdh> thank you. At least balaji did not mess around a lot ;-)
<Gryllida> next meeting 12 oct? it's the past
<AHemlocksLie> okay, so as I was saying in #ubuntu, I have the patch I need, I just gotta figure out how to apply it
<AHemlocksLie> any ideas on that, maco?
<maco> yes i know how to apply patches
<AHemlocksLie> do you need to see the patch I have?
<maco> yes
<maco> im looking for a bug report on this because thats something that REALLY ought to be fixed
<AHemlocksLie> one sec, I'll pastebin it
<AHemlocksLie> maco http://pastebin.com/e3BwQzvX
<persia> Gryllida, Next one will probably be scheduled sometime around 8th September, but needs confirmation first.
<Gryllida> ok
<AHemlocksLie> wasn't entirely sure what syntax highlighting to use since it's C++ code but looks like it has some bash in it, so I left it unhighlighted
<Gryllida> persia: er, you mean 8th September 2011, or 8th November 2010? :)
<maco> Gryllida: i think persia was making a joke
<Gryllida> Haha.
<AHemlocksLie> maco, I don't wanna rush you, especially since you're helping me and all, but I'm at McDonalds, and they close in about 3 minutes
<maco> apt-get source ndiswrapper ; cd ndiswrapper-1.56 ; patch --dry-run -p1 < ../foo.patch          <-- if that works, repeat the last command without the "--dry-run" then:   debuild
<maco> you need to install devscripts to run debuild
<maco> thatd make you a new deb of it
<AHemlocksLie> I already have the source for ndiswrapper, so just cd to that folder?
<maco> yep
<AHemlocksLie> is that -p1 as in the number 1?
<maco> yes
<maco> i see two bugs reported for failures to build
<AHemlocksLie> success!
<AHemlocksLie> maco, you are awesome, let's see if it compiles properly now...
<maco> if once its installed things all work nicely, lemme know and i'll try to poke appropriate people to get that SRU'd
<maco> er...to get an update uploaded to the repositories
<AHemlocksLie> mcdonalds is closing, so I gotta move out to the car, not sure if I'll have wifi out there
<AHemlocksLie> if not, I'll report back tomorrow night
<maco> alrighty
<maco> thanks for testing AND finding patches!
<drew212> vish: are you around?
<AHemlocksLie> maco, debuild wouldn't work, but I'm running make, looks like it's gonna work
<AHemlocksLie> maco, no reported errors :D
<AHemlocksLie> oo, install errors, thouh
<AHemlocksLie> oh, I forgot to sudo
<AHemlocksLie> okay, I'm about to unload p54pci, I'll be back in a minute, hopefully
<drew212> is it possible for apport to fail a retrace and not mark it? i have strace and threaded strace with no symbols
<micahg> drew212: hmm...what's the bug #?
<drew212> bug 565548
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565548 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __gxx_personality_v0() (affects: 2) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565548
<drew212> its tagged apport crash, but there's no symbols =X
<micahg> drew212: no retracer
<drew212> micahg: ???
<micahg> drew212: apport retracer was never subscribed since there's no core dump, it must have been a prtial upload
<micahg> *partial
<drew212> micahg: ask for a resubmittal?
<drew212> micahg: there isn't alot of information on what a retrace is or how to do it.
<micahg> drew212: yeah, I think so
<micahg> it was also prelucid
<persia> Gryllida, um, september
<drew212> micahg: i've been busy with school, but i'm learning alot... i hope to be able to make patches in the future
<persia> maco, No, rather calender reform confuses me: this is october, which is obviously the 8th month, so the next month is the ninth, which is september.
 * micahg wonders what calendar reform is
<maco> micahg: the months got renamed and retimed at some point...he's right latinally about octo being 8...
<persia> micahg, so, a little while ago, there was this war leader who took the dangerous step of leading troops over the rubicon rivier.  This was unprecedented, and he was successful in his coup attempt.  Later, he and his successor were honored by having their names added to the names of the months in the calendar.  Unfortunately, the folks who added them couldn't count, so instead of replacing sevenmonth and eightmonth with the honoring months, they
<persia> inserted them, and since then, we end up having sevenmonth, eightmonth, ninemonth, and tenmonth be the 9th, 10th, 11th, and 12th months of the year.
<drew212> micahg: O_o after a little bit of OO programming i can read the straces a bit now
<persia> More recently, a two different set of folks decided to skip about three weeks, but they did this something like 23 months apart, which gets confusing for anyone trying to navigate the 17th century.
<persia> (or maybe it was 23 years.  I forget)
<maco> and gregory ditched 10 days in october
<maco> in..umm... 1524?  something like that
<micahg> persia: hah, yeah, hmmm, makes sense
<persia> Anyway, generally, "Calendar Reform" is the umbrella description for governments monkeying with how nominal days relate to observed days.
<micahg> Gregorian vs Julian calendar
<micahg> drew212: that's good
<drew212> micahg: maybe after i get more experience with C ill understand the traces even more... some of the syntax is, meh
<persia> micahg, Those are the common ones: if you want something awkward, look into the calendrier républicain
<maco> drew212: i was surprised to find last time i straced a broken program of mine that i could make sense of the output
<drew212> maco: yeah? lol, i'm just getting into CS, so we haven't done much debugging with straces, i'm not sure what class we'll learn that in...
<drew212> all we've done is used some debugging tools in eclipse
<maco> drew212: probably none of them
<maco> my school did not teach anything about debugging
<micahg> drew212: so, are you using the distro eclipse or from eclipse.org?
<drew212> maco: where did you go?
<drew212> micahg: distro
<maco> i go to george washington university
<drew212> micahg: its broken on 10.10 =X
<drew212> maco: University of Illinois here =)
<micahg> drew212: shouldn't be crashing unless you have xulrunner-1.9.1 installed for some reason
<maco> drew212: debuggers arent part of computer science theory, so i wouldnt expect them to teach it
<drew212> micahg: its not totally broken, just the subversion plugin
<maco> the difference between CS curricula and "Software Engineering" seems to be how they balance theory and practice
<micahg> drew212: hmm, weird
<drew212> maco: its a relavant part of what we're being taught, i had to use a debugger to reverse engineer the test cases =X
<maco> even in a practice-heavy curriculum id be surprised by much "how to use tools" -- itd be like them teaching how to use a text editor when they want to be teaching you to code
<maco> learn it on your own time in advance and you'll be in much better shape than the other students who will spend hours adding printf() all over, compiling, running, etc. (like i still do...)
<drew212> maco: there is side reading on most of the tools
 * maco needs to get around to reading The Art of Debugging
<drew212> some of it is required, some of it is not
 * micahg wants to learn more about TDD
<drew212> idk, the CS track here is pretty rigorous, but i dont know because i haven't had any of the advanced courses
<maco> ...which would make me expect them to simply expect you to know it
<maco> dunno....thats how my profs are. they wont teach things in class that are "just play with it a bit and you'll get it" type stuff. they teach theory and then go make you implement it for practice
<maco> unfortunately means its possible to graduate without knowing much about linux, but when our acm chapter said this to a professor he said "how to use your computer" isnt academic enough to warrant being taught in a classroom
<drew212> maco: yeah, i guess thats kindof what it is, but prof's here give us reference material if we actually are required to use tools to complete the MP
<drew212> maco: all of our workstations in siebel center(CS "headquarters") are linux based
<drew212> and linux is encouraged because most tutorials referenced are given from a linux standpoint
<maco> nobody's "required" to use a debugger though ;-) most get along just fine for years without learning (hi!)
<drew212> maco: i want to be more efficient though =P
<drew212> i'm tired of spending hours just because i misplaced a j with an i in one of my for loops =X
<maco> yes, so learn it now! save yourself hours and hours of printf()
<drew212> true story, i spend 3 hours debugging my logic because i misplaced an i =X, when my logic was spot on
<maco> also: and i say this from the voice of horribly painful experience, use version control on your homework
<drew212> we're required to use subversion to submit our homework
<maco> commit often then
<maco> i started using bzr on my homework after that time i cp'd a blank file over a done file when i was making two similar .java files 15 minutes before it was due :(
<drew212> maco: well noted, i lost 2 good hours of work once, but it was easy because i already knew what i was doing
<drew212> s/easy/easier
<drew212> maco: i have to make packman for this MP =X
<maco> pacman the game?
<drew212> maco: yes... its not very graphical, its boxes running around, and alot of the game logic is missing, but yes
<drew212> maco: all that has to happen is the ghosts randomly wander around and eat the pacman character, no walls, dots, points, or anything are in it yet...
<drew212> its not too bad... just really long
<micahg> !info pacman
<ubot2> micahg: pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<nigelb> there is pacman in ubuntu?
<drew212> micahg: it has to be formatted specificially so the autograder can read it... but yeah
<nigelb> ok, my work hours for today is lost with pacman :p
<drew212> micahg: i thought 4.0 was supposed to be in 10.10, what happened to that?
<micahg> nigelb: with >15k packages, wouldn't you expect it?
<micahg> drew212: who said that?
<nigelb> micahg: haha, good point
<drew212> micahg: idk, maybe i just assumed it incorrectly
<nigelb> there's even a supermario clone, what was I thinking
<micahg> drew212: we decided at UDS we *weren't* going to put 4.0 in 10.10
<drew212> micahg: why's that?
<micahg> drew212: timetable didn't line up
<drew212> micahg: ahhh
<maco> nigelb: there's a super mario brothers clone too..
<micahg> drew212: 4.0 will land in natty probably shortly after UDS
<nigelb> maco: and who said there were no games on ubuntu :p
<drew212> micahg: kk, nice =)
<nigelb> all those console video games of the old
<micahg> drew212: I already have a beta PPA
<persia> maco, Don't discount the power of a well-placed print statement, even with step-through debuggers, call tracers, etc. available.
<drew212> micahg: there are alot of bugs that didn't provide a good stacktrace =X
<maco> persia: well...mine were generally all over the place printing lots of vars trying to find where it goes wrong because i didnt know how to step through
<drew212> micahg: that seems to be a bug in apport, no?
<micahg> drew212: probably, just make sure there's no private info anywhere in the attachments
<micahg> drew212: no
<persia> Ah, yeah, that's less ideal.  For those cases, I usually add something to make it crash and check the stacktrace.
<drew212> micahg: shouldn't apport know if its not getting any debugging symbols?
<micahg> drew212: huh?
<persia> drew212, The issue is architectural: so apport reports a bug that needs retracing, and it gets downloaded by a daemon that runs apport-retrace that installs all the right debugging packages, theoretically, but it's not guaranteed that versions haven't changed, etc.
<drew212> micahg: if the correct information isn't being uploaded, shouldn't apport know that?
<persia> It's better to end up with a partially retraced issue to aid in reproduction than nothing.
<micahg> drew212: no
<drew212> micahg: why not?
<micahg> drew212: it only retraces if there's a coredump
<drew212> micahg: so whats happening with these?
<micahg> drew212: which?
<drew212> bug 555666
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 555666 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread() (affects: 7) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555666
<drew212> for example
<micahg> drew212: right, no coredump, also, that's a flash crash, we can't do anything about it, and flash crashing Firefox was fixed in 3.6.4
<micahg> drew212: in addition, maverick users can now submit crashes directly to mozilla
<drew212> micahg: so no more debugging firefox in LP?
<drew212> well, once 10.04 hits EOL
<micahg> drew212: just crashes, still plenty of bugs ;)
<micahg> drew212: no, 10.04 will have it soon as well (might be in 3.6.11
<drew212> nice
<micahg> and the apport retracers probably aren't running for anything earlier
<drew212> mark 555666 as fix released then?
<micahg> drew212: no, invalid like the other one
<drew212> with what response? ask him to test in current development release?
<micahg> nah, just the standard response for a Firefox crash that doesn't provide the results
<drew212> micahg: alright, well im off to bed, i have to work tomorrow, peace
<micahg> drew212: night
<seidos> maverick just failed to install from a live usb, what package should i create the bug against?
<micahg> seidos: ubiquity?
<seidos> well, here's more info:  there was a kernel panic once.  and a glib-warning **: error
<seidos> micahg, ^
<micahg> seidos: idk, file against ubiquity and add whatever information you have, whoever triages can move it if necessary
 * micahg looks for more info
<seidos> hm, maybe i should just apply it to usb-creator
<seidos> !ubiquity | seidos
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubiquity' not found
<micahg> seidos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<micahg> hmmm..that's really out of date
<seidos> yeah i saw this
<seidos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<seidos> well, the kernel panic i'll apply to the kernel
<micahg> seidos: k, I guess that makes sense
<micahg> ubuntu-bug linux from the live cd if you can
<seidos> hmmm, i'll create it from my karmic install, then try it from the live cd
<micahg> seidos: newer hardware?
<seidos> just in case.  hopefully install works though.  not sure what i'll do if the live usb fails
<seidos> 2 year old notebook
<seidos> micahg, ^
<micahg> seidos: might be better with Lucid
<seidos> maybe i should leave karmic you think?
<seidos> hmmm...
<micahg> seidos: what type of video card?
<seidos> it's unfortunate, live usb was working great yesterday, just had a slight hiccup with syslinux 3.6.3
<seidos> micahg, integrated intel gm960/965
<micahg> seidos: yeah, should be fine with Lucid or Maverick
<seidos> micahg, i'm worried it's my live usb stick
<micahg> seidos: oh, hmmm, have a Live CD?
<seidos> micahg, no, but i just found another usb stick
<micahg> seidos: ah, ok
<YokoZar> What video driver package is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.2/+bug/659994 ?  (Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) )
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659994 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "wine (and crossover) kill X on maverick box upgraded from lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> I'd suggest getting an Xorg.log for the initilisation strings.  Most of the 4500s are -intel, but the "Mobile" ones, especially with only "500" would end up -vesa because they are PSB.
<persia> I suspect it's a Q45, but that's guessing.
<danage> before i file a bug, could someone try the following: install a printer, then change the driver that it selected by default later on? for me it doesn't work and that's :(
<persia> danage, Generally we file bugs and then confirm the behaviour, because so often someone who has the ability to reproduce isn't present at the time someone with a bug notices it.
<persia> Go ahead and file the bug.
<danage> thanks persia
<danage> persia: what's the appropriate package to file this bug against
<danage> it's really bad, i can't print with this system
<persia> No idea offhand.  I'd probably use lsw (from suckless-tools) to try to determine which program was running for the selection window that had issues, and then dpkg -S to track down which package supplies it.
<algnod> Hi all, I have a small bug 660372 could someone please set this to triaged? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660372 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Doesn't appear when searching Ubuntu Software Center for "torrent" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660372
<jibel> algnod, done
<jibel> hm, he's gone :/
<persia> Learning to stay on IRC without the windows in the way takes a while sometimes.
<mikedep333> Hey guys, my Lucid GNOME Ubuntu system is stuck during the (graphical) upgrade to 10.10. It's stuck in the middle of configuring grub-common. How do I report an upgrade bug like this? I report bugs on apps all the time, but what package should I report it on (with apport-bug). Is there a special way to report upgrade bugs?
<TeTeT> mikedep333: I think you can report it against update-manager
<mikedep333> TeTeT: thanks
<mikedep333> It's doing a CLI dist-upgrade right now
<charlie-tca> BUGa_bday: not yet
<devildante> BUGa_bday: is it your birthday?
<BUGa_bday> its today, yes
<devildante> happy birthday!
<devildante> :)
<BUGa_bday> thank you devildante
<BUGa_bday> bye guys. bday party
<njin> can someone triage ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cpufrequtils/+bug/364514 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 364514 in cpufrequtils (Ubuntu) "cpu frequency is reset to maximum after resume from suspend if governor is userspace (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> done
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Did he not mean to triage the bug? :S
<charlie-tca> bug has enough information; needed to be marked triaged
<xteejx> I did see almost too much info to be honest :)
<njin> can take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/645842 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645842 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Sometimes CTRL key becomes logically stuck (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xteejx> njin: Is there any reason why you aren't doing these?
<xteejx> You partially triaged them, do you need help with how to triage so you can do it?
<njin> xteejx: i'm under mentoring
<njin> Actually i cannot triage
<xteejx> You can't triage?
<njin> yes
<njin> i  can't
<charlie-tca> njin is not bug-control
<charlie-tca> njin: importance for 645842?
<xteejx> Does he mean set importance or triage?
 * njin is control-bug ;-)
<charlie-tca> xteejx: he means set the bug triaged and set importance
<xteejx> ohhh language barrier :)
<njin> thanks charliue
<charlie-tca> njin: what importance do you want on the bug?
<njin> ops charlie
<xteejx> sorry was really confused there
<njin> low
<charlie-tca> yup, language
<charlie-tca> done, njin
<njin> thanks charlie
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Keep up the good work
<xteejx> njin: Sorry about the confusion I hope you're not offended :)
<njin> xteejx: no, why ? :-)
<xteejx> Don't worry :)
<njin> pedro_: are you reproducible ?
<njin> ;-)
<pedro_> njin, what?
<njin> pedro_: hello big mentor
<pedro_> hello
<xteejx> pedro_: Hello Mr V :)
<njin> pedro_: hello again, just to said that i'm experiencing too much trouble with this, then i'm going to format
<pedro_> hello xteejx!
<pedro_> njin, on Maverick? what kind of issues are you having?
<xteejx> How do I become a mentor? (I'm snot sure if i'm good enough yet?)
<njin> pedro_:i'm on lucid upgraded, i' some kind of instability, connection problem....
<devildante> xteejx: only requirement is to be bug-control
<xteejx> Is that all? Oh ok, I'm in my 2nd year for b-c so I must be doing something right (or just haven't been noticed LOL)
<pedro_> njin, ouch...
<pedro_> xteejx, yeah, you need to be on the bugcontrol team and apply to the mentorship team
<pedro_> also, add yourself to the wiki list of mentors and that's all
<njin> pedro_: if i open a terminal then press left arrow i've temprarily freeze
<pedro_> from there on we can start to work on assigning students to you
<pedro_> njin, !!
<xteejx> Oh ok, it's just a thought that's all, I *think* I'm at a stage now where I can triage pretty much anything, obviously I still check on unsure ones on here
<pedro_> xteejx, if you're on the bugcontrol that's enough, really
<pedro_> xteejx, yup, the channel is always open for questions ;-)
<xteejx> Ok, well I'll have a look at the wiki pages for Mentoring and see if there's any specifics I need to provide or know.
<xteejx> pedro_: Oh, Pedro I almost forgot, the really long AR5007 connection issues metabug, is that fixed now I can't seem to find it at all and the laptop still has a problem
<xteejx> I think it was one of yours :)
<pedro_> xteejx, do you have the bug number ?
<xteejx> I don't I can't find it lol
<pedro_> I've too many bugs in my mind :-P
<xteejx> lol ;)
<xteejx> I'll see if I can find it
<xteejx> pedro_: Found it... bug 461419 (Fixed it seems)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461419 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Karmic Lucid Maverick] Atheros AR5211 - ath5k driver connection and performance issues (affects: 55) (dups: 6) (heat: 224)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461419
<xteejx> I'll be damned if anything even comes up in nm-applet :(
<pedro_> aah! that bug with the atheros driver
<xteejx> although iwconfig shows the wifi adapter so it might not be the kernel?
<xteejx> pedro_: Yeah that one :( lol
 * xteejx has a really bad headache
<xteejx> If an access point is WEP and assigns IPs by DHCP, is there any way to get it to connect manually using iwconfig?
<xteejx> pedro_: Oops, it was Leann dealing with it :)
<pedro_> xteejx, iwconfig device  key blah ?
<pedro_> xteejx, i was affected though, so thanks for ping me about it ;-)
<xteejx> pedro_: That's cool :) Is that all it is to connect? That seems easy will try that in a bit (on desktop at the mo)
<pedro_> xteejx, well you need to execute dhclient on the device as well
<pedro_> dhclient dev
<devildante> ah, the good old days of dhclient on arch linux :p
<pedro_> but i guess that's all for wep keys
<xteejx> pedro_: Lifesaver :D thanks hehe
<pedro_> you're welcome xteejx
<micahg> does anyone else have an issue with the gnome keyring not showing which app is requesting access?
<devildante> it shows it normally? :p
<xteejx> micahg: Haven't seen it to be honest?
 * devildante never noticed
<xteejx> s/./?
<micahg> devildante: I see a bug that implies it does
<micahg> devildante: ah, known issue upstream, gnome 616801
<ubot2> Gnome bug 616801 in ask dialog ""Enter password to unlock your login keyring" doesn't tell you why" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=616801
<xteejx> Isn't that subject to security issues?
<micahg> xteejx: I would think so :P
<xteejx> Maybe not CVE but still :)
<devildante> micahg: it seems that it never did show the app
<micahg> devildante: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/SecurityPhilosophy
<devildante> micahg, what is the relation with this?
<micahg> devildante: oops, should've given that to xteejx, it's says it's not in their charter basically
<devildante> ah
<xteejx> micahg: What isn't in their charter? Security?
<micahg> xteejx: active attack security
<xteejx> micahg: You're kidding me? That's a bit of a reckless statement :O bloody hell I'm surprised at that
<micahg> xteejx: well, I'm summarizing, please read the link for their official position
<xteejx> micahg: I will
 * xteejx is a bit worried now
<xteejx> Quote: "While it'd be nice for gnome-keyring to someday be hardened against active attacks originating from the user's session, the reality is that the free software "desktop" today just isn't architected with those things in mind."
<xteejx> They do realise that they code for the linux desktop right?
 * xteejx is gonna hide now in case anyone gets offended by what I said :P (not intentionally bitchy or anything by the way) :)
<micahg> xteejx: as usual, with open source, the people writing the code, make the rules
<xteejx> micahg: Unfortunately it seems like a very "M$" way of seeing security...."sod it" :(
<charlie-tca> heh
<micahg> xteejx: except, you can go and offer patches to fix this ;)
<xteejx> Ooh charlie just woke up :D
<charlie-tca> That seems like a creative argument for them
<xteejx> micahg: Oh god no, not me! The last coding I did was on the C64 haha ;)
<charlie-tca> I been following the nonsense in #ubuntu-irc instead
 * micahg joins #ubuntu-irc to see nonsense
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Anything interesting?
 * xteejx does too ;)
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> shh
<xteejx> :P
<charlie-tca> just listen to it
<xteejx> ok ok :)
<charlie-tca> he's been spouting off for over an hour already
<xteejx> Which one?
<xteejx> gpenguin?
<charlie-tca> yup
<xteejx> about what? (I love watching arguments)
<charlie-tca> how bad the german channel is
<charlie-tca> I think. It is kind of hard to tell though
<xteejx> haha you're just enjoying the bitching then? ;)
<charlie-tca> yeah
<micahg> !ohmy | xteejx
<ubot2> xteejx: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<charlie-tca> I needed agood laugh today
 * micahg suspects it's not good to troll in an IRC admin channel
<xteejx> micahg: why the ohmy?
<micahg> am I too sensitive?
<xteejx> micahg: No no, you're in the US aren't you? Over here that doesn't mean anything
<micahg> that second to last word, I would qualify as ohmy, maybe I'm too sensitive
<xteejx> I forget it's international :)
<micahg> xteejx: where are you?
<xteejx> Kent, UK
<micahg> hggdh: ^^^ am I too sensitive?
<xteejx> micahg: No, don't be silly :)
<xteejx> micahg: I'm just a bit gobby that's all and forget that some things don't necessarily have the sam severity
<xteejx> or meaning, i.e. fag (here is slang for cigarette, America totally different)
<micahg> xteejx: that one you should be able to tell in context though
<xteejx> charlie-tca: You weren't wrong about that penguin guy!
<charlie-tca> heh
<hggdh> micahg: not really. But, OTOH, it is sometimes difficult to cater for different meanings, so it is, as a rule of thumb, better to be more conservative
<xteejx> micahg: True, but I've still seen raised eyebrows lol
<charlie-tca> I know. He did this in #ubuntu-classroom-chat the other day, too.
<hggdh> I seems I missed all the hooplah...
 * hggdh goes to the IRC logs
<xteejx> hggdh, it's definitely worth a laugh :)
<xteejx> I think he *just* crossed the line
<charlie-tca> just?
<charlie-tca> crossed it a while back
<xteejx> the Asperger's statement/insult
<xteejx> I'm gonna "troll" the log
<xteejx> That's strange, do they normally snip the logs down to the past hour??
<charlie-tca> Don't know
<xteejx> lmao @ "What's your full name please?" .. didn't realise that IRC was a call centre
<charlie-tca> kheh
<xteejx> I like the way 3 of our guy sin here just joined :P
<charlie-tca> Well, gotta do some work now
<xteejx> Ok mate :)
<xteejx> Anyone else noticed  bug 641300?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641300 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Text Entry Boxes in Firefox sometimes get stuck in an endless "Select-All" making typing in them impossible (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641300
<yofel> xteejx: I remember having seen this, but not recently
<xteejx> Ahh ok yofel, I just ran into it again - quite infuriating at times
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-15
<emorris> #join #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<emorris> woops
<AbhiJit> hello
<mistrynitesh> i am trying to fix bug 638258 in kubuntu-docs, which is specific to maverick
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638258 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Error in kubuntu-docs-netbook (maverick), string #14 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638258
<micahg> mistrynitesh: might want to ask in #kubuntu-dev
<mistrynitesh> now that the maverick is already branched, if I want to patch it, I shouldn't I first do 'bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs/maverick' and make changes, or the latest branch will do?
<mistrynitesh> micahg: ok
<innerand> Hello, i would'like to report a bug in swap. But ubuntu-bug says that swap and linux-util-ng are no packages. Does anybody know which package to report?
<persia> What kind of bug?
<innerand> The Problem: If i make swapon i have 100% cpu load and 2GB data is written to the swap partition (its a ssd)
<innerand> and there is no reason to swap (80% free ram, swappiness is 10)
<persia> Ah, ok.  file the bug against `linux`
<innerand> Ok, thank you
<AlanBell> how do I find out who should review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/dasher/bugfix-lp-579181/+merge/37528
<persia> !sponsoring
<ubot2> Factoid 'sponsoring' not found
<persia> !sponsor
<ubot2> Factoid 'sponsor' not found
<persia> Grrrr
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<persia> AlanBell, I'm sorry.  I've no idea, and can't figure it out from the current documentation.
<persia> Maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu
<AlanBell> thanks
<vish> pedro_¦ heya, script gone crazy? Bug 543042 , its re-opening invalid bugs :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 543042 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "pressing CANCEL in policykit super user "mount dialog" shows silly error message (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543042
<pedro_> vish, looks like it :-P
<pedro_> vish, thanks, closed that task and set to incomplete the other
<vish> pedro_¦ why is it checking upstream task though.. PPC has no ubuntu tasks
<pedro_> vish, I'm wondering the same
<vish> Bug 392043 , Bug 387836 also similar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 392043 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Drop a selection on a hidden window (Nautilus, gedit, Firefox, Thunderbird, anything) is not possible (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392043
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 387836 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus won't accept a newly-mounted disk as a drop target until it has been viewed (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387836
<pedro_> vish, changed those as well
<pedro_> vish, thought it looked at the ubuntu tasks first but looks like it doesn't
<pedro_> vish, i blame lp
<vish> pedro_¦ thx, me too.. :)
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/595055
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595055 in kdeutils (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "kgpg generates signing only key (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,In progress]
<xelister> which what versions I should test?
<charlie-tca> maverick 10.10 if possible
<persia> Um, I think 595055 needs to be tested against lucid, rather than anything newer: it claims to be fixed in newer releases.
<AbhiJit> bug 595055
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595055 in kdeutils (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "kgpg generates signing only key (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595055
<AbhiJit> its kde bug'
<AbhiJit> i mean kubuntu not ubuntu
<thekorn> hey, can someone please review a small bugpattern I wrote:
<thekorn> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/apport/telepathy-bugpattern-628748/+merge/38570
<devildante> thekorn: what are bugpatterns?
<thekorn> devildante: they are used by apport to identify duplicates
<xelister> charlie-tca: Im on lucid-proposed, how can I fix if the avbove bug #595055 is fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595055 in kdeutils (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "kgpg generates signing only key (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595055
<devildante> thekorn: great, thanks for the insight :)
<thekorn> *before* the bug is actually submitted to launchpad
<charlie-tca> If it is proposed, it is not yet fixed.
<charlie-tca> then, inprogress is correct status
<charlie-tca> It will go to fix released when the fix is accepted into Kubuntu. Until then, it is not fixed
<charlie-tca> If the fix is in proposed, it will get tested, then applied through a normal update
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<njin> hello to all, could someaone triage this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slide-webdavclient/+bug/651004 Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651004 in slide-webdavclient (Ubuntu) "webDAV corruption on Lucid: Lightning calendar not available (affects: 1) (heat: 282)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> I agree that Lightning was not available. It should affect more than just webDAV, though, shouldn't it?
<charlie-tca> What are we doing to that report?
<charlie-tca> It looks intermittent?
<njin> charlie-tca: hello, sorry but I don't know anythings about server
<charlie-tca> hggdh: can you look at that bug?
<hggdh> charlie-tca, looking
<charlie-tca> it looks painful, to me
<hggdh> yeah, it does. It would be interesting to have the Apache/WebDAV logs for it. I very much do not trust firefly bugs (appears, disappears, everything else being the same)
<charlie-tca> njin: are you taking of it?
<njin> charlie-tca: sorry I don't understand
<charlie-tca> Marking the bug incomplete and reqesting the logs
<charlie-tca> hggdh says we need to get the apache/WebDAV logs
<njin> charlie-tca: ah ok, i require to reporter,thanks
<charlie-tca> Thank You for you helping
<njin> can someone triage this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/634211
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634211 in linux (Ubuntu) "/dev/dsp* disappeared after upgrade Lucid=>Maverick (affects: 11) (heat: 56)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> pedro_: hello :-) big mentor when i can triage too ?
<pedro_> njin, hello
<pedro_> njin, i don't understand the question, may you rephrase it?
<njin> pedro_: when i can set the importance of a bug
<pedro_> njin, you need to join the Ubuntu Bug Control team if you want to do that
<pedro_> njin, but i think you're not ready for it yet
<njin> pedro_: ok, thanks
<njin> pedro_: can you take a look  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/661382 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661382 in ubuntu "Maverick Source DVD is missing many packages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> can someone take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/661294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661294 in ubuntu "System lock-up when receiving large files (big data amount) from NFS server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<reaby> I'm not assuming that you guys have time to test this out... I'll test it myself in virtualbox after holidays, now i want to use the OS :)
<reaby> but
<reaby> if one selects at start of install that mp3 and updates should install.. when the ubiquity is downloading (and installing) you disconnect eth0 from network-manager
<reaby> what i found out, is that the installer will boot and leave uninstalled grub etc to system
<reaby> i'm not sure if i pressed also skip button...
<reaby> eh.. I've done myself a totally clown here.. looks like, it was simply a bios misconfiguration for bootable hd.
<njin> this sounds interesting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/660921
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660921 in ubuntu "could not paste w/ fixedwidth on lucid & maverick spreadsheet (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<reaby> sorry, over and out
<njin> and this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/660808
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660808 in ubuntu " Warning: The options -p/-P are deprecated, please do not use them. See /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug --help (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<devildante> njin: tell the reporter to precise what's his problem
<charlie-tca> and why did he use the -p ?
<devildante> idk
<devildante> it's not even in the new ReportingBugs page
<charlie-tca> njin: We need to know why he even used ubuntu-bug -p ?
<njin> ojk
<charlie-tca> Is that a report about ubuntu-bug or an audio issue?
<devildante> charlie-tca: I think he wanted to report an audio bug
<charlie-tca> heh, Then the summary is wrong, too
<charlie-tca> I would guess that the ubuntu-bug -p is in a debugging/troubleshooting page
<charlie-tca> Even standard responses gives the -p
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging%20Sound%20Problems
<devildante> charlie-tca: want me to clean it?
<charlie-tca> sure, if you have time
<charlie-tca> I suspect the debugging procedure will have the same thing
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, I will do it later
<devildante> charlie-tca: do you think the "on Jaunty and later, do blablabla" bit is needed anymore?
<charlie-tca> change to Karmic? since Hardy is still valid for another year
<devildante> okay
<charlie-tca> It gives that warning and then goes on to file the bug report for you.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-16
<magedragon25> maybe someone here can help me.....related to vmware server installation and header files
<vish> !support » magedragon25
<ubot2> vish: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> !support | magedragon25
<ubot2> magedragon25: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<magedragon25> tried those....not much help
<vish> magedragon25¦ oh, maybe people who could help you werent around at that moment, you could try again later..
<magedragon25> thanks anyways
<cactaur> Hey all! So I'm currently trying to work with a bug I submitted. I've been going back and forth with a triager. However, when he asked me to try testing out a mainline kernel, I couldn't do it because there was an error. I'm not sure what to do now since the bug is not that the kernel won't compile, but I'm not sure where to turn to for help. Anyone have any advice?
<nigelb> This wiki page might help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<cactaur> Yes, I followed this guide. However, at installing the final debian package, I got an error about it being unable to install initrd. I was wondering where I should turn to because I don't think mainline builds are something many people need help with.
<nigelb> ok, I'd recommend asking in #ubuntu-kernel but on a working day.  There is a possiblity there may not be anyone around today
<njin> hello to all, can someone set importance to this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/634211
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634211 in linux (Ubuntu) "/dev/dsp* disappeared after upgrade Lucid=>Maverick (affects: 11) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> in this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies if we launch the command "ubuntu-bug -p linux" as describeb terminal reply that is deprecated
<njin> Can I fix it removing  -p
<njin> ?
<njin> can someone look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/661081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661081 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek 8187 Crashes computer when connect (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> Wow it's been a while since I've had to grab a backtrace manually
<xteejx> Afternoon all
<ari-tczew> xteejx: are you interested in bug 595103 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595103 in wu-ftpd (Ubuntu) "please merge wu-ftpd 2.6.2-32 (universe) from debian unstable (affects: 1) (heat: 37)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595103
<ari-tczew> bilalaktar will take this one, if you are not interested
<xteejx> lol I've literally just messaged to that bug I saw the email
<xteejx> Didn't even notice that anyone had commented
<xteejx> Please, feel free to take it
<ari-tczew> xteejx: thanks and please in future comment on bug, that you won't update patch
<xteejx> ari-tczew: I know, but had forgotten about it, have been in hospital for 5 months, have only just came back to Ubuntu
<ari-tczew> xteejx: sorry for hear that
<xteejx> ari-tczew: It's cool, sorry about not updating it :)
<vish> jibel¦ deactivated your inactive student wmrit from mentorship
<hggdh> nigelb: still there?
<nigelb> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> nigelb: I would like to receive feedback (if any) on my presentation yesterday -- is it possible?
<nigelb> hggdh: ah, let me get this server restarted and get back to you :)
 * nigelb will poke in about 5 to 10 mins
<hggdh> roj
<nigelb> (depending on if it decides to be cranky or not)
<xteejx> bug 127839 - how can I clean this up, its long been fixed but the Debian task is "new"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 127839 in net-snmp (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Big changelog.gz file duplicates in libsnmp-base and libsnmp9 packages (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127839
<hggdh> xteejx: well, checking the affected packages?
<xteejx> hggdh, I don't get what you mean
<xelister> 10.10 ubutnu was realse, right?  its not in testing now?
<xteejx> xelister: 10.10 is the latest Ubuntu release, yes
<xelister> if I do  update-manager --devel-release   then it shows me new ubuntu 10.10
<devildante> xelister: does it show without the option?
<xelister> but there it says - = Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Maverick Meerkat' development release =
<hggdh> xteejx: hum. Actually, it is fix-released on Ubuntu
<xteejx> xelister: It would do, 11.04 hasn't been touched yet
<xelister> and without that option, this is now shown. wtf
<xelister> I use   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<xelister> since I helped testing some stuff on lucid
<xteejx> hggdh, I know it's fixed in Ubuntu, but that Debian task adds to our number doesn't it? How do I change it?
<hggdh> xteejx: so it is only open on Debian. You could download the debian packages, and check if it is still true there
<xteejx> hggdh, ahh I see whwere you're going :) I'llk get on it
<yofel> xelister: does it even list maverick when you don't use --devel-release?
<xelister> yofel:  list it where?
<hggdh> xteejx: no, it does not add -- not really -- to our numbers. It will still be shown, but it is not an Ubuntu bug, it is upstream
<xteejx> hggdh, ahh ok, just looked messy :)
<yofel> xelister: well, update-manager should offer you the maverick upgrade without --devel-release if you set it to show normal releases and not just LTS ones
<xelister> yofel: it doesnt.  why?
<xelister> could it be because I set sources.list to lucid-proposed?
<yofel> xelister: if you go to software sources -> updates, what does it say for "show new distribution releases: ..." ?
<xelister> ah, that was the problem
<xelister> it was only showing TLS
<slinker> !bug 661774 wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661774 in meta-gnome2 (Ubuntu) "CPU applets do not show text (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661774
<slinker> bug 661774 wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661774 in meta-gnome2 (Ubuntu) "CPU applets do not show text (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661774
<slinker> whoops
<slinker> !dupliate 661774
<ubot2> Factoid 'dupliate 661774' not found
<slinker> !duplicate 661774
<ubot2> slinker: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slinker> figured maybe you'd list the ones listed as dupes
<hggdh> slinker: why do you think it is a wishlist? Also, what package should be assigned to the bug? Finally, did you reproduce it?
<hggdh> slinker: I am asking only because I see (1) wrong package assigned; (2) no real reference to *which* CPU applet was used; (3) no confirmation it does indeed happen
<slinker> Sorry, I Jumped the gun a bit 'cause it was a patch
<slinker> kinda bad :\
<hggdh> :-)
<slinker> you can't unlink, can you?
<slinker> http://www.gaertner.de/~lindig/software/tony.html
<slinker> erm, wrong link
<hggdh> yes, you can
<slinker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/615042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615042 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "MPlayer completion rules complete only specific files (dup-of: 661775)" [Low,Fix released]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661775 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "completion for "mplayer -(cd|dvd)-device" should also complete directory names (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<slinker> yeah
<slinker> I was about to run the patch
<slinker> then it kicked in my brain that I hadn't yet
<slinker> no coffee I think
<hggdh> slinker: I unlinked. Now, why did you mark bug 615042 as FixReleased?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615042 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "MPlayer completion rules complete only specific files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615042
<neriukas> i bad speak english where i could paste printscreen's images of bugs ubuntu? to shaw bugs ...
<slinker> I did that 'cause I saw auto-completion and hadn't woken up yet, I'll get my head right before I log into launchpad. Sorry.
<slinker> thank you
<hggdh> neriukas: you can use http://imagebin.ca/ or attch to a bug
<hggdh> slinker: np
<neriukas> thanks hggdh
<neriukas> i have question ... Can i shaw bugs of xubuntu here?
<yofel> evening, finally got around to read the meeting log - did anyone remember that the linux apport hook needs to be changed too as it uses the regression tags?
<hggdh> afternoon yofel
<yofel> and can someone please update the meeting date in the topic?
<hggdh> I am not sure about the linux apport hook, but please feel free to update it (of course, the usual way... open a bug, add a patch, etc, etc)
<hggdh> yofel: I do not have access to it
<yofel> heh, np
<njin> hello fellows, there's a kubuntu user to take a look at this ?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/661313 Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661313 in ubuntu "kubuntu 10.10 issue with desktop effects and taskbar transparency (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> that they're not enabled on boot probably comes from a bug in the complicated blacklisting code for intel cards (there was a report about that somewhere..) I don't know how the taskbar transparency works though
<yofel> njin: you could ask in #kubuntu-devel what information is needed here, I would use kwin (source kdebase-workspace) as the package name for now
<njin> yofel: thanks
<ramanK> The System Monitor shows more than %100 for some processes. is this a reported bug?
<Nafallo> is it a bug?
<slinker> bug 661812 low
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661812 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "File Open and Save As menu items missing ellipse (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661812
<ramanK> I think it is  a bug .
<Nafallo> ramanK: well, 100% is one processor core... if you have several and the application uses them it can be well beyond 100%
<Nafallo> i.e. say it's using two cores fully... that's 200%
<ramanK> Nafallo: hmm. do you think this is what people usually expect ?
<yofel> well, I wouldn't expect a process that uses one full core on a quad-core to only use 25% either, so a process using >100% is fine IMHO
<yofel> depends on the viewpoint I guess
<ramanK> thanks for answer.
<ramanK> good luck
<slinker> bug 661806 medium
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661806 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "Audio not selectable after zooming in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661806
<hggdh> slinker: for this one, what version of pitivi are you running? The was opened against 1ubuntu2, and current is 1ubuntu3
<hggdh> slinker: also, if you find *another* issue, you should report it on a NEW bug -- one bug per issue, one issue per bug
<devildante> could someone change the topic? It's still saying that the meeting is 12 Oct :p
<xteejx> I asked for that 2 days ago lol
<hggdh> slinker: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description to add the version info in, please
<hggdh> OK. I now count three of you asking for it :-)
<slinker> hggdh: alright, thank you :)
<devildante> hggdh: who's allowed to change it?
<hggdh> devildante: I think bdmurray, pedro, and the IRC sysops
<xteejx> bug 144793 anyone know about this??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 144793 in partman-auto-loop (Ubuntu) "Use dd with bs=4k when creating disk images (heat: 2)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144793
<devildante> hggdh: thanks :)
 * hggdh cannot do it, and is pretty happy *without* this capability ;-)
<devildante> lol
<hggdh> xteejx: no, I do not. But, perhaps it is coded in partman?
<xteejx> hggdh, any way I'd find out?
<xteejx> suppose i could google again
<hggdh> xteejx: grab the source...
<xteejx> hggdh: Duh why didn't I think of that :)
<xteejx> Thanks hggdh :)
<hggdh> xteejx: my pleasure. It is always my pleasure to get people to work ;-)
<xteejx> hehe :P
<xteejx> ermm stupid question...why can't I find partman? Only parted, partimage etc
<xteejx> Oh it's partitionmanager isn't it?
<devildante> I think so :)
<xteejx> :)
<hggdh> xteejx: one oway is to click on the Overview link at the top of the bug, and you will get to see all versions published for that package (which means binary and package sources
<hggdh> then you can navigate from there
<xteejx> hggdh, but I don't know if it was ever implemented or not
<xteejx> I have the source anyway, going thru the changelog
<hggdh> xteejx: if 'dd' is being used, then you should be able to find a call to it
<xteejx> hggdh, ok I'll do a grep search
<xteejx> Nothing matching dd that I can see, so gonna mark it Confirmed
<hggdh> oops
<xteejx> oops?
<hggdh> xteejx: I just downloaded it, and ran a grep on it: http://pastebin.com/HannJwe5
<geekosopher> am i correct in marking bug 659668 as confirmed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659668 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu does not suspend for Lenovo Thinkpad T500 (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659668
<xteejx> hggdh, strange it didn't come up :S
<hggdh> xteejx: did you 'grep -R dd *'?
<xteejx> yup I done a recursive search
<hggdh> geekosopher: for Linux (kernel) bugs, ideally you have to have the *exact* same hardware to be able to confirm
<hggdh> geekosopher: the OP states it has a T500, the additional commenter has a W500. What is the difference between both?
<geekosopher> hggdh: ok, so should I let it be marked as new?
<hggdh> xteejx: also, I used 'pull-lp-source' to get the source packages
<xteejx> weird my system didn't see it (or my eyes)
<xteejx> I assume that first line pretty much closes the wishlist bug then with the bs=xxx ?
<geekosopher> hggdh: i don't know
<hggdh> geekosopher: yes, I think so. Also, please add a comment to the second commenter to please open a new bug
<geekosopher> ok
<hggdh> xteejx: *seems* to. Now you have to really look at the sources, and find how they are used
<xteejx> hggdh, :O
<hggdh> xteejx: but I have a feeling this is not a bug...
<geekosopher> hggdh: the original reporter has also done apport-collect for the bug. Is the information contained enough to be marked as triaged?
<xteejx> hggdh, It's wishlist isn't it?
<njin> hggdh: reporter reply https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slide-webdavclient/+bug/651004
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651004 in slide-webdavclient (Ubuntu) "webDAV corruption on Lucid: Lightning calendar not available (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> geekosopher: now... it would, yes, usually. But this is a kernel bug...
<xteejx> I think I'll just ask the guy if he's still having issues with this
<geekosopher> :0
<devildante> geekosopher: he needs to test the upstream mainline kernel first
<hggdh> xteejx: you can state that Maverick (at least) already uses a bs="1000000", which is bigger than what is being proposed
<hggdh> xteejx: also, there is no indication of *what* version the OP is running...
<xteejx> hggdh, that's true, will put that in the reply :) thank you
<hggdh> xteejx: "please use ubuntu-bug ..." to report new bugs, etc, etc
<xteejx> hggdh, going by the report date I'd guess 7.04
<xteejx> yeah I'll do that then :)
<hggdh> xteejx: now that you have a good idea of dates, you can look at the changelog and try to find out when it was added in
<xteejx> Will do...detective to the rescue......... hehe
<geekosopher> devildante: and where should I ask him to get it from, if at all I should ask him to do so?
<hggdh> njin: looking at it
<devildante> geekosopher: all is explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<geekosopher> devildante: reading the page
<hggdh> njin: frankly, I do not know (don't know the DAV client being used, and how it integrates). I can see on the access.log some GETs for what seems the calendar entries
<hggdh> but I do not know enough to tell you how to proceed
<hggdh> njin: I see no errors being reported, though, but it seems that Apache is not being run with extended error logging
<hggdh> njin: I do not even know if this is Apache-related, or DAV client-related, right now...
<njin> hddgh: no problem, thanks, i go to search at developer site.
<geekosopher> devildante: read the wiki page, and iirc, it is related to lucid... no info about maverick. Should I really be asking the reporter to do this?
<slinker> bug 661753 medium
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661753 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "ping does not work not history is saved and tracerout columns information is wrong (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661753
 * neriukas rado buga :D didziausia ubuntu klaida "ubuntu software center" :D
<hggdh> slinker: I agree with the importance, but...
<geekosopher> devildante: thanks for updating the tags :)
<hggdh> slinker: there are actually 3 (!) different issues there!
<hggdh> slinker: may I suggest you to open two new bugs on gnome-nettool, and split the three issues so that we have one bug per issue, one issue per bug?
<hggdh> slinker: and you could say something like: "thank you for opening this bug and helping make Ubuntu better. I took the liberty of opening the additional bug  xxxx and yyyy for the issues of yadda and blahblah"
<hggdh> slinker: "we cannot track multiple issues per bug. I also subscribed you to those new bugs, and adjusted the title on this one to one single issue"
<hggdh> slinker: then I will be happy to mark the Importance on each one :-)
<hggdh> slinker: finally, if you want to, you can blame me ;-)
<devildante> geekosopher: yes, please ask him to do that
<devildante> geekosopher: and you're welcome :)
<geekosopher> devildante: right away!
<geekosopher> devildante: done. hope the responses are okay
<devildante> geekosopher: great, now set to confirmed. and before you ask why, it's the kernel team policy :p
<geekosopher> argh! what?
<geekosopher> devildante: you serious?
<devildante> geekosopher: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/BugStates and scroll to Confirmed bugs
<devildante> rather to Incomplete bugs
<geekosopher> devildante: okay, my bad... missed reading these parts :) Thanks for helping me discover
<devildante> geekosopher: np, I was shocked too :p
 * geekosopher is wondering why the resources are distributed between /Kernel and /KernelTeam
<geekosopher> time for me to get into sleep mode... see you hggdh, devildante :)
<devildante> bye :)
<hggdh> geekosopher: see you, and thank you for heloing
<hggdh> ohhh too late...
<xteejx> bug 71684 - this is fixed in brasero but gnomebaker and dvd+rw-tools aren't
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 71684 in gnomebaker (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Unable to burn multisession disk (heat: 14)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71684
<xteejx> any ideas? (its really old)
<penguin42> do they all use the same underlying library/tool ?
<xteejx> Probably dvd+rw-tool (I'm guessing)
<njin> hello, could someone set importance for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/480903 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 480903 in linux (Ubuntu) "canon iP4600 does not print; cnijfilter-common install failed (affects: 6) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xteejx> njin: Done
<njin> xteejx: thanks
<xteejx> njin: no prob
<jgr_> If I use 'ubuntu-bug' and if I choose 'Another problem', it simple exits
<jgr_> If I go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu the 'report a bug' is a link to documentation about reporting bugs
<penguin42> jgr_: Oh, it shouldn't exit
<jgr_> So, after reading so many documents how to report a bug, I actually can not do that :-(
<penguin42> jgr_: Hmm, what's the problem?
<penguin42> jgr_: What was your original bug?
<jgr_> It is related with a very small issue when installing a aspell dictionary in a fresh 10.10
<penguin42> jgr_: OK, so do    ubuntu-bug aspell
<jgr_> yes, I'm doing that
<jgr_> thanks
<penguin42> or if it's a particular dictionary package do ubuntu-bug aspell-whatever
<jgr_> ubuntu-bug aspell-pt-pt
<jgr_> :-)
<jgr_> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> jgr_: But that 'other problem' behaviour in ubuntu-bug is rather broken
<jgr_> yeh, the 'other problem' should continue to some where
 * penguin42 looks to see if it's already reported
<njin> hello could someone set importance for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/654791 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654791 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel oops - Winfast USB DTV Dongle (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> jgr_: Bug 653928 is the other problem bug
<ubot2> penguin42: Bug 653928 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/653928 is private
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> bug 654928
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654928 in apport (Ubuntu) "application does not allow to report bugs concerning ubuntu in general (asks for PID if you try to report "other problems") (affects: 1) (heat: 497)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654928
<penguin42> better
<jgr_> I think it's not a bug in ubuntu-bug, but simple a feature that should be improved
<penguin42> jgr_: I don't think so, the 'other problem' option must have been put in with the hope it would do something useful
<jgr_> yeh, but probably not enough time to 'do something useful'
<jgr_> I can be improved, definitely
<penguin42> can someone suggest what to do with bug 656558 ? The original reporter is saying it's now working, however I doubt there was a bug fix that actually fixed it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656558 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic on boot: cannot mount root fs (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656558
<hggdh> penguin42: since we do not have the kernel data, I guess the only thing we can do is close it
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh I'm torn between invalid and fix-released though
<hggdh> penguin42: I would go fix released, unknown fix
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> bu 627487 is curious, it suggests the package just needs a rebuild (or there is a bug with libwx that is causing that)
<penguin42> bug 627487 even
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627487 in wxwidgets2.8 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "KiCad won't start (affects: 14) (dups: 2) (heat: 88)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627487
<hggdh> yes, interesting. Perhaps one of the dependant packages has been updated?
<penguin42> I guess for those users a rebuild of that package would be a nice fix, but it looks like maybe libwx something has changed and it needs fixing
<hggdh> yes. If the version is the same, perhaps a changed compile option?
<penguin42> it looks from that the symbol has been removed from the library
<penguin42> actually, maybe symbol versioning stuff - now how does nm work with that...
<penguin42> hmm annoying, can't see a way
<hggdh> I wonder if rebuilding it on a builder (PPA, for example, or pbuilder) would show the same behaviour
<hggdh> as opposed to a debuild within the user's environment
<penguin42> I suspect it would, I think it's just the age of the wx library it was built against - but I don't understand what's happening to the symbol versioining to know why
<penguin42> hggdh: The library is saying that symbol came in version 2.8.9 but for some reason KiCad is asking for it in 2.8 - that could be Kicad did something silly, the library used to declare it differently or the tools changed somewhere
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-17
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeuch, Lucid's library said 2.8
<hggdh> heh
 * penguin42 is writing a LONG comment
<penguin42> hggdh: Have a read of my comment - I think that classifies as triaged!
<hggdh> getting there, penguin42
<hggdh> penguin42: aye, agree
<penguin42> hggdh: What I'm wondering though is that if that lib was updated in lucid-updates won't everything that used it also need updating in lucid-updates?
<hggdh> penguin42: I was trying right not to visualise all impacts :-)
<hggdh> but I think all dependents shuld be rebuilt, even more since this is a weak reference
<hggdh> of course, this would only affect those that do call on it...
<hggdh> penguin42: ugh! have you seen the list of dependents?
<penguin42> no?
<hggdh> try apt-cache rdepends libwxgtk2.8-0
<penguin42> hggdh: Presumably it's only programs that use the symbols that were added between 2.8 and 2.8.x that actually break
<hggdh> penguin42: I agree (and only the subset of those that *do* reference the symbol). But which ones?
<hggdh> meaning who are they?
<nigelb> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> nigelb: contextless pong ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: would you still be interested in that portugese class for loco day?
<penguin42> hggdh: http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=WXU_2.8+site:bugs.launchpad.net
<hggdh> penguin42: yes
<hggdh> nigelb: when would it be?
<penguin42> hggdh: It looks like bug 610975 might be the master?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610975 in pgadmin3 (Debian) (and 21 other projects) "relocation error with latest wxwidgets2.8 (affects: 80) (dups: 12) (heat: 324)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610975
<nigelb> hggdh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-October/004992.html
<nigelb> hggdh: Nov 5
<hggdh> penguin42: I agree it is the master
<hggdh> nigelb: nov 5 I will be busy (my wife is returning from a trip), sorry
<nigelb> hggdh: np :)
<nigelb> I was just rounding up the usual suspects
<nigelb> :D
 * hggdh has been wifeless for a while, will need some days to return to normal
<nigelb> the house will start looking less of a wreck :p
<hggdh> well, yes, there is that also...
<hggdh> I was wondering if I just should close & lock the door to my office, but this will only delay the inevitable
<hggdh> so I guess I *will* organise & clean the office. Tomorrow.
<xelister> hmm... text subs stoped working in mplayer in maveric?
<RedSingularity> There are A LOT of old bugs (over a year) that are untouched.  Should i bother with these?
<RedSingularity> To clear them up i mean
<micahg> RedSingularity: you're welcome to triage them
<RedSingularity> micahg will do then :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: they should be treated the same as any other bug
<RedSingularity> micahg: ok
<RedSingularity> Can someone mark the following bugs as "Low"?  bug 660851 - bug 356304 - bug 345025
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660851 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager very slow on 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660851
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 356304 in update-manager "update-manager icons are pixelated (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356304
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 345025 in update-manager ""Changes" text can be out-of-sync with selected update (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345025
<micahg> RedSingularity: why did you try to reproduce bug 356304?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 356304 in update-manager "update-manager icons are pixelated (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356304
<micahg> *didn't
<micahg> RedSingularity: same for the last bug in the list
<RedSingularity> micahg:  that report is over a year old, I am not sure what ubuntu he is working with.
<micahg> RedSingularity: irrelevant, you can test if it's still an issue
<RedSingularity> micahg: with my 10.04 install?
<micahg> RedSingularity: sure, or a maverick live CD
<micahg> bug was from before Jaunty, probably was fixed, but you can check
<RedSingularity> micahg: ok i will give it a try
<micahg> RedSingularity: also, that's not a bug in Ubuntu, we can't do anything with it
<micahg> RedSingularity: the last 2 aren't in Ubuntu, only upstream update-manager and you should only triage those with permission from mvo
<RedSingularity> micahg: ??  Isnt update manager part of Ubuntu?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, but there is the project and the package in Ubuntu, we triage bugs in teh package in Ubuntu, not the upstream project
<RedSingularity> micahg: ohhh
<RedSingularity> ok
<micahg> RedSingularity: how did you find them anyway?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Update-manager bugs........oh shoot I am looking at bugs in the package itself not Ubuntu!  I didnt even notice that!
<RedSingularity> now i look like a complete moron :(  sorry about that
<micahg> RedSingularity: you're not the first to do that, don't worry
<paultag> Hey buggers. Came accross this -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/631664 -- It's filed against GNOME, but upstream GNOME passed it to compiz -- Someone might want to re-assign that off GNOME to make our data nice and pretty :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631664 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Clock / calendar / locations applet opens on wrong position of screen (affects: 11) (heat: 147)" [Low,Confirmed]
<paultag> nigelb, ^ if you have a sec :)
<nigelb> paultag: ugh, the open composting site is down, soo I dunno what the upstream comment is yet.
<paultag> nigelb, aye
<paultag> nigelb, from the comments, it looked like it was ACK'd and filed by RH a few years ago?
<paultag> nigelb, GNOME filed it not GNOME
 * nigelb sleep deprived and can't think yt
<paultag> nigelb, no worries man
<yeria_> http://wulfnir.com/forums/29029/error-the-symbol-grub_xputs-not-found
<yeria_> upgrade 10.04 -> 10.10 fucked up my ubuntu, now it doesnt boot
<yeria_> with same problems as on that website.
<yeria_> bbl
<vish> paultag¦ done
<paultag> vish, thanks :)
<paultag> vish, how are you these days?
<vish> np..
<vish> paultag¦ fine, just a bit busy :s
<paultag> vish, Oh no :( -- with what?
<vish> paultag¦ i have like 1000mails to catch up with and I dont know how i'm going to :(
<paultag> vish, well, avoid burnout -- you have to be able to say no sometimes :)
<vish> paultag¦ heh, i always thought wth the hell is that burnout people keep talking about.. gotta face it to believe it ;p
<paultag> vish, yessir
<paultag> vish, I've faced it lots, I gotta look out for everyone else :)
<paultag> vish, say NO to some of it ( or pass it off )
<paultag> vish, anywho, I'll let you get back to work
<paultag> vish, thanks for the bug poke :)
<vish> paultag¦ np.. :)
<vish> paultag¦ nah, sunday, no work yet.. gonna watch a movie! :D   [was catching up with all the highlights in the channels ;)]
<vish> paultag¦ the tough part is figuring out who /isnt/ around for me to reply ;)
<yeria_> is the broken grub a known bug in 10.10?
<micahg> !ohmy | yeria_
<ubot2> yeria_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<yeria_> also, how to boot system  with  root=/dev/sda3  boot=/dev/sda8   from the  grub_rescue  console thing?
<paultag> vish, haha aye :)
 * vish confused with micahg's factoid..
<vish> micahg¦ oh earlier.. nvm
<micahg> yeria_: you might want to check in #ubuntu, I'm having an issue searching right now for bugs
<yeria_> good job guys,  computer doesnt boot :[
<vish> \o/ yay!  we achieved our goal!!
<micahg> yeria_: we triage bugs in here, #ubuntu is for support (they might actually be able to help you :))
<mgunes> does Malone no longer do RSS feeds? I haven't used that for a while and now it seems gone. I can't find any mention of what might have changed either.
<micahg> mgunes: you might want to check in #launchpad
<hggdh> mgunes: no there are still feeds -- eeebotu lives from them
<mgunes> hggdh, I was about to ask you how it works ;)
<mgunes> it seems to be a Firefox 4 issue; 3.6.x works fine.
<micahg> mgunes: where are you trying feeds from, wfm on bugs
<mgunes> +bugs pages, bug pages, every page where a feed should be advertised.
<micahg> mgunes: works for me, might be one of your extensions breaking it
<mgunes> micahg: could be. I'll investigate.
<enav> you guys know some good opensource workflow????
<mgunes> enav, could you be more descriptive? what exactly are you looking for in a "workflow"?
<enav> workflow is a workflow... there is no an alternative name for such a thing
<micahg> enav: that's off topic for this channel, maybe try in #ubuntu
<enav> here is in this channel some kind of function to look up bug entryes?
<enav> !bug vulume
<micahg> enav: we triage bugs in here
<micahg> and help people file them
<enav> i know it... but here is some utility to find bug reports?   im tallking about this channel
<micahg> enav: not by name, if you know the number, you can /msg ubot2 bug number
<enav> i don't know the exact name but i guess is irc commands  or bots
<enav> ok i see
<enav> so far only numbers i guess
<rusivi> Hey anybody know if the "opinion" status is still an option for non-maintainers/ubuntu bug control?
<micahg> rusivi: but it should be used only by maintainers in Ubuntu
<micahg> oops, meant to start that with idk
<micahg> rusivi: what bug #?
<rusivi> well I am just asking no bug in particular at this point
<micahg> k
<rusivi> Is this project/partner repo dependent or is this blanket across Launchpad?
<micahg> rusivi: ?
<micahg> opinion is on all projects AFAIK
<rusivi> Just inquiring, regarding bug 624900 for example, this is considered settled. Pretend I thought it was something that I thought was "opinion" with good reason(s), instead of "won't fix", at this time I do not have that option if I wanted to do so...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624900 in wine (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Authbind not binding WINE to 127.0.0.1:895 - WINE does not support LD_PRELOAD (affects: 1) (heat: 72)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624900
<rusivi> Seemed that is the "new normal" for launchpad?!
<rusivi> maintainers have final say, tough turkletons.
<rusivi> :p
<micahg> rusivi: right, not your choice, it's up to the maintainer if they feel it needs more discussion (opinion) or won't fix
<rusivi> micahg: fair enough. Just wanted to clarify.
<vish> 'Opinion' is like saying "Wont Fix" but without the pleasures of getting flamed for wont-fixing it.. so its just less fun ;)
<rusivi> So if a community member wanted to dispute a maintainer's chosen action of "won't fix" their primary method of dispute is the bug itself/IRC/E-Mailing maintainer directly?
<vish> its like complaining about the neighbour's garden being unkept or whatever, ultimately its the owner's [maintainer's] choice, how/where to bring a discussion depends on maintainer's workflow
<hggdh> you could comment on the bug, you coul email the developer/maintainers ML
<rusivi> vish: oh ok, I have noticed that community members post a forum link in the bug itself in efforts to continue the discussion instead of filling up the bug directly, another reason for my asking.
<hggdh> but -- basically -- if I am the developer of a package, and decide not to do whatever it is that was asked, this is my decision, and (until I change my views) final
<hggdh> of course, there is always the option of a fork
<vish> yea! its my garden! get off my lawn!
<vish> ;p
<hggdh> not really this way...
<hggdh> :-)
<vish> rusivi¦ thats one way we divert discussions..
<vish> some bugs have more than 600 comments :s
<hggdh> rusivi: bugs are for tecnnical issues. Discussions about decisions are not really a bug, but a community issue
<vish> rusivi¦ also, sometimes if upstream does not want to fix a bug, and Ubuntu wants to fix it, we make the change in the distribution
<vish> that too depends on very much on the bug in question
<rusivi> vish: I have noticed cases where upstream say's won't fix, and Ubuntu fixes it
<hggdh> yes, it happens. This creates a delta, though.
<vish> rusivi¦ yup, there are often reasons for that, Ubuntu we try to be an user-friendly distro and try to avoid a few hurdles, but often we try to fix it in a way upstream would like it too
<vish> and if upstream likes our changes, they have a second look at the issue
<rusivi> vish: I have found Ubuntu to be excellent so far in working together with partner communities and finding amicable resolution for all/high majority involved.
<hggdh> yes, we try hard. This is the whole idea, improve for all. Sometimes it is difficult, most of the times is non-controversial
<vish> rusivi¦ so that means you are not switching to fedora? ;)  [i havent visited your lp page in a while, so not sure you have updated it or not :)  ]
<rusivi> vish: I did take it down, but was very salty at the time about a few things I misunderstood. It's cleared up now, all the salt is gone.
<vish> cool! :)
<rusivi> vish: but along that same tenor, Red Hat does regulate well on bugs ;)
<hggdh> heh. Sort of. There is Fedora, and there is RH
 * vish doesnt know ;)
<hggdh> RH seems to be getting back to its roots, but Fedora is still (in my view) a testbed for RH
<rusivi> I've had Red Hat devs regulate quickly on Fedora bugs the few times I used their tracker. I was very impressed.
<hggdh> well, until you get to a bug that is RH-restricted
<vish> rusivi¦ its more about volume, IMO, they have lesser volume ;)
<micahg> they've also had a little more time to improve their processes
<hggdh> and I have gotten across some... that would (perhaps) be interesting for all in the FLOSS arena
<hggdh> but if you are not RH, you do not have access to such bugs
<rusivi> hggdh: Yes, regarding RH bugs, it's RH-subscribers only, same with the knowledge base.
<hggdh> (IBM used to have something similar to this, but they used to classify the comments, not the whole bug)
<hggdh> rusivi: yes. OTOH, the majority of our bugs are publicly-accessible.
<rusivi> hggdh: The public-accessibility is what makes Launchpad the pinnacle bug tracker that many other trackers could benefit from by further emulating.
<hggdh> yes, I agree.
<rusivi> Switching topics real quick, one thing that Launchpad leaves to be desired is fighting the "dev's got it" mentality. I've found as an aspiring FOSS dev that when I create bugs, I am looking for the dev's to give me tasks to do, as I do not know how to proceed in fixing it myself. Yes, one could retort, "ask in IRC, shoot maintainer E-Mail, etc." but if I don't have that kind of access/time and the bug tracker is my primary communic
<rusivi> ation platform, I find myself in somewhat of a lurch...
<micahg> rusivi: I don't think that's the purpose of a bug tracker
<hggdh> indeed. There are dev MLs, and IRC channels for that
<hggdh> but -- and this is really important -- it usually pays for a "new kid on the block" (from a dev's warped POV) to sign up for the MLs, IRC channels, and lurk for a while
<hggdh> this will give one a feeling of how they manage the project, which can help a lot to minimise misunterstandings
<hggdh> as I (like to) say, when you enter a city, abide by its rules
<micahg> when in rome
<hggdh> do as romans...
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> yes
<rusivi> hggdh: Yes, it is understood and agreed that the way things traditionally go in FOSS development, is to do exactly what your suggesting. I'm looking at it from a more "Google" mentality of information, give me what I want, when I want, don't make me dig.
<hggdh> heh. It is not a bad idea, at all. The problem is not always we get what we want/need
 * hggdh remembers an old song from the Rolling Stones
<rusivi> A great example of what satisfies my desire in bridging the gap between newb & pro dev is the "download the presentation" regarding the recent Ubuntu Hardware Summit http://www.ubuntu.com/uhs2010 this is THE most explicit expose on "A day in the life of a pro FOSS dev." While I did not understand most of the technical information, it really gets the heart of what I am talking about.
<hggdh> yes
 * hggdh wonders why people cannot *read* the instructions on how to apply to bugsquad or bugcontrol :-(
<hggdh> ah well. This is it. good night, everybody.
<rusivi> Regarding bug 605141 I honestly do not expect the maintainer to apply a patch to the lower version of WINE, as well I do not intend to apply a patch either (I don't have anywhere near the time/skills)... seems this is a bug that should be in the opinion state.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605141 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "iTunes 7.7.1.11 downloading hangs in Wine (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605141
<rusivi> with low importance
<njin> hello, could some UNE expert explain this ?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/518242 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 518242 in ubuntu "Unable To Display Auto Wallpaper Changer In 9.10 UNR / 10.04 UNE Alpha 2 ONLY : Toshiba NB 200 / 205 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nisshh> hggdh, hey, my bugsquad-mentorship membership is about to expire, but id still like to be mentored :)
<nisshh> vish, ^^^^
<vish> nisshh¦ when?
<vish> nisshh¦ hurry up and become BC already!
<vish> ;p
<vish> nisshh¦ how many bugs have you triaged till now?  if have some understanding about the importances/statses apply for BC.. :)
<micahg> s/some/good/
<AbhiJit> need to file bug for oo word. whats the package name please?
<rusivi> AbhiJit: openoffice.org-writer
<AbhiJit> rusivi, ok
<rusivi> AbhiJit: When you do file it plz let me know, I like to keep up on the OOo bugs
<AbhiJit> :)
<micahg> rusivi: you should subscribe to the source package then
<rusivi> micahg: I said like, not love :p
<AbhiJit> :D
<micahg> rusivi: you can filter and read what you want :P
<AbhiJit> rusivi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/662021
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662021 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Open Office writer cant support ₹ (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> vish, ^^
<AbhiJit> i have account in oo bugzilla. please guide me for upstream linking. rusivi
<rusivi> AbhiJit: Well I'll warn you based on my OOo upstream dealings they will most likely try to newb you on this one, asking you to install newest OOo...
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> can anyone mark it as confirm and set importance?
<micahg> libreoffice will hopefully fix that
<rusivi> micahg: I am glad you mentioned that b/c I have noticed the schism of OOo, libreoffice, & Novell's version OO-something
<rusivi> AbhiJit: I have OOo Writer now let me check it out real quick
<micahg> rusivi: well, go-oo will probably start sourcing from lbreoffice
<AbhiJit> yah
<rusivi> micahg: It seemed strange to me that the PDF import function was not native in OOo Draw, instead I had to install it as a "plug-in"
<rusivi> micahg: or having that function native in OOo Writer
<micahg> rusivi: that's a dsitro thing
<AbhiJit> rusivi, i just found out that i can copy paste the rupee symbol from gedit to oo word
<nisshh> vish, sorry i was afk for a sec there, i have not done very many so far (maybe 8-10) but i have been busy with other projects :)
<nisshh> vish, i don't wish to apply for BC yet, i do not think i have enough experience
<nisshh> vish, i plan to get back into triaging a bit later this year
<AbhiJit> i filed it upstream
<AbhiJit> http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=115094
<ubot2> OpenOffice.org bug 115094 in Word processor "Open Office writer cant support ₹" [Feature,Unconfirmed: ]
<vish> nisshh¦ hmm, well if you are not planning on triaging for a while now, its better to not block kermiac..
<vish> nisshh¦ that is a very busy time slot and there are others waiting
<vish> the three waiting are from tht slot
<rusivi> AbhiJit: I'll gentlemen's bet you that the upstream bug get's closed within 2 days as invalid :D
<AbhiJit> :(
<vish> nisshh¦ maybe re-applying when you are free for triaging would be good too
<rusivi> AbhiJit: I'm jk'ing around btw
<AbhiJit> brb
<nisshh> vish, waiting for mentors?
<vish> yup
<nisshh> i see
<nisshh> vish, do you think it is worth getting my mentors thoughts on if i am ready for BC or just no mentor and whatnot?
<vish> nisshh¦ yes, sure..
<nisshh> vish, by a while, i mean a couple of weeks
<nisshh> vish, just have to get 2 projects out the way first
<vish> nisshh¦ np.. but just that everyone applying seems to be from the US slot and we can atleast try to get those free into BC when they are free ;)
<nisshh> vish, what kind of knowledge would i need to be accepted into BC anyway? i thought i needed to be a fairly experienced triager?
<nisshh> vish, ah i see
<vish> nisshh¦ btw, you had 3months ;)
<nisshh> vish, true, i did have 3 months
<vish> nisshh¦ if you have atleast 5bugs you think you have triaged well, you can just apply.. but do ask kermiac's opinion
<nisshh> vish, i see, ok thanks :)
<vish> nisshh¦ you know the BugControl requirements right?
<vish> its just the 5best bugs..
<nisshh> vish, yea, im reading the BC page in the wiki right now
<rusivi> AbhiJit: As a followup to your bug 662021 the issue your bringing up is that the Indian Rupee  symbol is not natively found via "Insert" -> "Special Character" like other currencies, pound, euro, dollar, etc. I am glad to confirm that. As an aside, as micahg noted in his comment about libreoffice, libre has been created to address a mega-ton of end-user issues that have been brewing for some time now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662021 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Open Office writer cant support ₹ (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662021
<AbhiJit> rusivi, wait
<rusivi> AbhiJit: Ok.
<AbhiJit> rusivi, i just had an little talk in #openoffice.org
<AbhiJit> and we found that i cant type ₹ in oo by using ctrl shift u20b9
<AbhiJit> but i can insert from insert->special character->ubuntu
<AbhiJit> there is that symbol
<AbhiJit> i can insert it
<rusivi> AbhiJit: strange, I just looked in it in Lucid and did not see the symbol...
<AbhiJit> rusivi, see under font name 'ubuntu'
<micahg> rusivi: font isn't in Lucid
<rusivi> micahg: Ah ha!
<AbhiJit> i have installed the font ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<rusivi> AbhiJit: Ah yes reading up on that font package that's what is noted via Google to install to get that symbol
<AbhiJit> hmm
<AbhiJit> rusivi, now we are trying to figure out the oo shortcut for it in #openoffice.org
<rusivi> AbhiJit: The issue does boil down to, why do you have to install font packages that should arguably already be in OOo Writer?! Enter libreoffice go-oo
<AbhiJit> :)
<micahg> rusivi: fonts are system installed
<rusivi> micahg: Then why is the Euro symbol already in the Symbol area in Lucid but the Indian Rupee is not? Not trying to make this into a debate just pointing to the issue at hand regarding OOo/libre/go-oo
<micahg> rusivi: indian rupee is only in the Ubuntu font at the moment
<AbhiJit> rusivi, indian rupee symbol is just introduced in this year
<AbhiJit> it was not in existing before
<AbhiJit> thas why
<rusivi> Ok no big deal :D
<AbhiJit> rusivi, ok tell me do you know a shortcut for any other symbol in oo?
<AbhiJit> any?
<rusivi> AbhiJit: I usually key-macro commonly used symbols
<AbhiJit> oh
<rusivi> like if I type euro then it would auto-macro to the euro sign
<rusivi> alpha = alpha sign etc
<AbhiJit> hmm
<rusivi> AbhiJit: Another thing is then when I copy then paste something into IRC I notice that box with the 4 numbers in it on the end of what I copied.
<AbhiJit> i see
<atrus> rusivi: that one on the end is probably a newline character.
<AbhiJit> yah you are right atrus its new line only
<njin> hello to all, can someone explain me what means "drm: registered panic notifier", is a normal advice  or what? thanks
<xteejx> Bug 176670 was marked as a duplicate of bug 616246 and I don't see why, so I undone it. Was the duplicate right??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 176670 in pype (Ubuntu) "pype imports old wx, fails (heat: 4)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176670
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616246 in awn-extras "ValueError in Hardware Sensors: Could not set new value of 'labels' (affects: 2) (dups: 3) (heat: 26)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616246
<penguin42> no I can't either - I wish Launchpad let you comment on setting a dupe
<xteejx> penguin42: I thought it was me being stupid and missing something :)
<penguin42> xteejx: It could be someone typo'd the number
<xteejx> Hmm I guess so
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/662123
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662123 in launchpad "Duplicate process should help at verifying target (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
 * penguin42 just created that
<xteejx> def +1 on that
<xteejx> !info gimageview
<ubot2> xteejx: Package gimageview does not exist in maverick
<xteejx> !info gimv
<ubot2> xteejx: Package gimv does not exist in maverick
<xteejx> oops wrong window :)
<AbhiJit> hi
<yabruss> Hello
<penguin42> hi
<xteejx> yabruss: Hi :)
<ari-tczew> lol, I can't add photo to facebook.com by firefox on ubuntu maverick
<xteejx> ari-tczew: I haven't had any problems, try the simple uploader
<geekosopher> the reporter of bug 659668 installed the mainline kernel and still faces the problem, so does that mean it is an upstream bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659668 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu does not suspend for Lenovo Thinkpad T500 (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 66)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659668
<geekosopher> devildante: !!
<persia> geekosopher, Kinda.  If you get the same behaviour with Ubuntu and Upstream kernels, it means the bug is present in both places.  I'm not sure it's fair to call it an "upstream bug".
<geekosopher> so what should be done about it?
<persia> Well, it's worth noting you could reproduce with an upstream kernel (and precisely which one) in the launchpad report.
<persia> Also, if it's not reported upstream yet, it's worth reporting it there, detailing which version of the upstream kernel you used to reproduce the bug.
<yabruss> Hello, I note that a Ubuntu Bug is also reported into kernel.org bugtracker: may I write it somewhere ?
<xteejx> "Also affects project"
<nigelb> I don't think that happen for the kernel bug tracker yet
<devildante> nigelb: it *does* happen
<xteejx> You can still link it in though
<nigelb> oh, we started having bug watches for kernel now? I thought we didn't yet
<xteejx> nigelb: we've had it ages
<nigelb> hrm, most be the importing that we don't have for kernel
<xteejx> nigelb: Yeah I don't think we have that just yet, a work in progress :)
<nigelb> s/most/must
<yabruss> it seems to work ... not sure bug status is updated correctly (bugzilla)
<persia> There exists a bugzilla plugin.  Whether it happens to be enabled for that bugzilla instance is another thing.
<xteejx> grrrrrr that really annoys me when people report bugs and then not bother replying¬
<penguin42> xteejx: It might be they're no longer using Ubuntu, or it's a real PITA for them to repeat the test - e.g. maybe the machine they tried it on has been reinstalled or is now running something critical
<persia> xteejx, Some people just take a while to reply.  And, especially for requests to reproduce, some folk are too annoyed to respond.
<devildante> xteejx: it's why auto-expiry of bugs exist ;)
<xteejx> penguin42: I think it's more a case they can't be bothered and peed off lol
<penguin42> xteejx: Yeh it happens
<xteejx> auto-expiry doesn't close them though :(
 * persia has a couple bugs which will never get another response until they are fixed, simply because it's far too obvious that they exist from 30 second inspection without running anything at all to do more than flip it back to "confirmed" when folks ask for reproduction.
<persia> devildante, Autoexpiry doesn't help in the least for many things, but potentially.
<xteejx> persia: Yeah I've seen one or two like that, the most famous prbably bug 1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 19 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 606) (heat: 2849)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<persia> Anyway, we provide poor service asking others to reproduce: we should be attempting to reproduce and maintain current status.
<xteejx> persia: I do if I can ;)
<xteejx> I've been doing this long enough now lol
<persia> xteejx, I know.  You're one of the better folk when it come to actually trying to reproduce though.
 * penguin42 looks through his pile of bugs he's reported and finds a couple that have been fixed - yeh!
<xteejx> persia: :D thanks
 * xteejx blushes lol
 * xteejx slaps penguin42 with a wet fish
<penguin42> hey!
 * penguin42 takes xteejx
<penguin42> 's fish
<xteejx> :)
<penguin42> it's nice being able to bump stuff to fix released
<xteejx> If only the rest of the bugs were that simple
<persia> All bugs are simple, really.
<xteejx> Once you get the hang of triaging, yes :)
<penguin42> what should happen to a bug where the package is no longer in Ubuntu?
<devildante> penguin42: it should be triaged on the Ubuntu version the package is still on
<penguin42> devildante: The package disappeared after dapper though
<devildante> ah
<devildante> penguin42: then mark as Invalid, I suppose
 * devildante wishes we had a standard response for these cases though
<penguin42> well it's my own bug report so I won't get offended by my reply
<devildante> lol
<devildante> sorry :p
<devildante> penguin42: what's bug number? just curious ;)
<penguin42> bug 124742
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 124742 in ivi (Ubuntu) "IVI detected a fatal error loading vcd (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124742
<devildante> penguin42: you didn't use ubuntu-bug :p
<penguin42> was it around in 2007 ?
<devildante> bad reporter :p
<devildante> Idk
<penguin42> don't think it was you know
<devildante> ah
<devildante> sorry then :)
<penguin42> ooh and I'm going to close bug 17551 as well, it seems to have been fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 17551 in manpages (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gethostid in wrong manual section (heat: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/17551
<MiMe> Where should I report bugs for applications not having "Report a Problem" in their menus?
<bilalakhtar> MiMe: run ubuntu-bug PACKAGE_NAME in a terminal
<bilalakhtar> replace PACKAGE_NAME with the name of the application package
<MiMe> and is launchpad down for now? I can't open it
<bilalakhtar> MiMe: no, its opening for me
<bilalakhtar> MiMe: Which is the application?
<MiMe> Docky
<bilalakhtar> MiMe: Did you install it from the Ubuntu repos or from a PPA?
<MiMe> from Ubuntu Reositories
<bilalakhtar> MiMe: then run ubuntu-bug docky
<MiMe> yeah, I did it
<MiMe> but launchpad is not loading
<xteejx> LP is fine here
<bilalakhtar> MiMe: Try to go to https://launchpad.net/
<MiMe> bilalakhtar: I tried that too
<MiMe> bilalakhtar: didn't work
<MiMe> bilalakhtar: I even tried using a proxy
<bilalakhtar> MiMe- Probably its some problem with your IRP
<bilalakhtar> *ISP
<bilalakhtar> MiMe- https://edge.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> Try ^^
<xteejx> I was gonna say try edge
<MiMe> That's not working too
<bilalakhtar> Is your ISP blocking connections on https?
<xteejx> MiMe: See if you can ping 91.189.89.225
<MiMe> yes, i can
<MiMe> blocking https by my ISP is possible, 'cause I'm in Iran
<xteejx> Then there is no problem with the connection to LP, it's your browser or your ISP and https
<MiMe> I thought the proxy should fix that
<MiMe> if the problem was ISP block and such things
<xteejx> MiMe: What about the Google cache version? http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCcQIDAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwebcache.googleusercontent.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dcache%3ADycxqvIhcAAJ%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F%2Blaunchpad%26cd%3D1%26hl%3Den%26ct%3Dclnk&rct=j&q=launchpad&ei=lwW7TPOgBIvJswb8-LWoDQ&usg=AFQjCNGcGmOyt81JZI9qYd_QilXN2QUA7Q&cad=rja
<xteejx> ok that was longer than I thougth it'd be
<MiMe> It loads, but not fully
<MiMe> only the headers
<xteejx> weird
<MiMe> yah
<xteejx> must be the ISP
<MiMe> hmm, maybe, but did try both a proxy and SSH Tunnel, none worked
<MiMe> WOW, I could open it with a text-based browser. Any idea?
<xteejx> MiMe: Pass :(
<MiMe> I can't open launchpad with any of my browsers (Firefox, Opera, Chromium) also tried SSH Tunnel and Proxy, but didn't work. And to make it more complicated ( ;) ) I could open it with a text-based browser (namely "w3m"), Any idea?
<penguin42> what happens if you do?
<MiMe> do what?
<penguin42> MiMe: If you try and open it in Firefox what happens?
<MiMe> penguin42: I get "Problem loading page" (The connection was interrupted)
<penguin42> weird
<xteejx> You don't have a firewall set to block port 81 do you?
<penguin42> 81?
<xteejx> 81 = htttps
<xteejx> https even
<MiMe> nope, but the ISP may have blocked it. (but did you mention that I can open it in w3m?)
<xteejx> MiMe: Maybe they block everything except text on https? I don't know, you'll have to contact hem about it
<xteejx> Try their website
<MiMe> but I don't have any problem with other https sites
<MiMe> btw, I think I'd better go and check it using wiresharks
<MiMe> and thnks to all of your ideas
<xteejx> MiMe: You're welcome, good luck! :)
<hggdh> hum. bug 662016. This comes up every so often...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662016 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "use "-I" option for "rm" command by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662016
<tux_racer> \join #ubuntu-de
<devildante> the other way, tux_racer :p
<devildante> hggdh: we should have a master bug marked as opinion for these cases
<xteejx> I was hoping that one day bugs like that would be irrelevant and we'd be completely GUI, but not just yet ;)
<geekosopher> what should be the correct package for bug 661883
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661883 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Wireless network crashes when ubuntu tries to connect (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661883
<xteejx> geekosopher: ndiswrapper?
<penguin42> not much in the logs is there
<xteejx> Not as much as a dev would like
<xteejx> Probably best to get an apport-collect -p linux BUG
<penguin42> well if it is linux there doesn't look like an oops there
<xteejx> Just so we can get basic hardware info plus dmesg - see if somethings going wrong in the logs
<geekosopher> xteejx: how do I know? which resources can I refer? there is nothing on /Bugs/FindRightPackage
<xteejx> geekosopher: If you're not sure, just leave as is for now :)
<geekosopher> xteejx: no no, what I wanted to know was, how did you deduct that its ndiswrapper? is this documented somewhere?
<xteejx> I'm guessing, since he's using ndiswrapper for the driver, it's in the description
<geekosopher> xteejx: oh, ok... so I guess its fine to keep it like that. network-manager experts would know better? :)
<xteejx> I guess so, unless someone else here knows more about that kinda stuff :)
<xteejx> But leaving it as that should be fine for now
<geekosopher> ok 8-)
<hggdh> vish: nisshh asked to be extended on he mentorship, but I cannot see kermiac. What do you suggest?
<vish> hggdh¦ yea, did you continue reading after that? i spoke to nisshh , i suggested he either apply for BC or re-apply later when he has time..
<vish> the pending students are from tht time slot.. :(
<hggdh> vish: sorry, no, I did not read the sequence... sorry to bother on that, then
<vish> hggdh¦ nah.. no probs.. :) it does poke nisshh again ;)
<MiMe> Where should I suggest an idea for making a program better? (It's not a bug, something like a request for adding a feature)
<vish> !brainstorm > MiMe
<ubot2> MiMe, please see my private message
<vish> MiMe¦ if its too big a feature like writing a new app.. brainstorm
<vish> MiMe¦ if its just a small wishlist, then launchpad bug
<geekosopher> I wish I could ask for a mentor. But my times are terribly irregular :( but then I have always got guidance whenever I asked for :)
<MiMe> <vish>: should I send it as a bug (using ubuntu-bug?) or ...
<MiMe> <vish> : it's a small wish
<vish> MiMe¦ without knowing what the wish, i really cant comment if its small or big.. but if you think it is small , just file a bug using 'ubuntu-bug $PACKAGENAME'  and someone will triage it :)
<vish> what the wish is*
<MiMe> <vish> : thanks
<vish> np..
<micahg> xteejx: BTW, we try not to ask the reporter to reproduce anymore, we try to reproduce ourselves
<xteejx> micahg: Huh?
<xteejx> micahg: Oh right, yeah I do try if I can
<xteejx> If it's hardware or something then I can't, or specifics
<xteejx> Bug 397805 - not too sure if this is just a clash between 2 flash players. Any ideas?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 397805 in swfdec-mozilla (Ubuntu) "Do not play videos (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397805
<micahg> xteejx: I think swfdec is broke and abandonded, gnash replaces it in maverick, it should work now
<xteejx> micahg: So with that particular bug, comment and close?
<micahg> xteejx: In this case, I think we need more information from the user since it should work on Maverick
<xteejx> Cool
<om26er> I cant get a nautilus backtrace. can anyone help?
<xteejx> What's the prob?
<om26er> if I run gdb and then do 'attach [pid]' i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/515120/ without even creating the crash
<penguin42> om26er: Yeh so just do c to continue
<penguin42> om26er: It should let gdb continue until it crashes
<vish> om26er¦ for the crash on eject bug?
<om26er> its different
<om26er> nautilus crashes when I open an attach phone or right click on it
<vish> hmm, why sudo gdb?
<om26er> it give some permission error else
<om26er> ptrace: Operation not permitted.
<om26er> penguin42, thanks it wored and I now have a backtrace :)
<om26er> vish, about that usb unmounting bug. isnt it kind of critical for Ubuntu?
<vish> seb128 is already on it
<penguin42> anyone know how to properly close bug 17551
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 17551 in manpages (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gethostid in wrong manual section (heat: 4)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/17551
<penguin42> I've moved the manpages (Ubuntu) to fix released (good) but the refrence to the external one is still at Fix committed even though it has moved forward and I don't think it's auto tracked - do I just move it to fix released?
<xteejx> penguin42: If you're sure its fixed in Ubuntu, yes
<xteejx> and upstream
<penguin42> hmm I'd better grab the upstream package
<xteejx> :)
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<xteejx> hey :)
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo still no #U+1, I see :-)
<penguin42> xteejx: OK, took 3 attempts to persuade Launchpad to move it to fix released
<xteejx> penguin42: lol never does what you want it to
<xteejx> hggdh, has anything been done for natty yet?
<xteejx> I know uds isn't yet
<penguin42> when do we get +1 ?
<xteejx> Release is 28th april 2011 I think
<BUGabundo> hggdh: :(
<penguin42> xteejx: oh I meant the channel
<xteejx> oh ermm when they set it up :P I dunno
<hggdh> xteejx: yes, dev is open for natty
<hggdh> xteejx: and 250+ packages have already been submitted
<xteejx> hggdh, really? :o
<xteejx> I might start working on merges soon, is the toolchain uploaded do you know?
<hggdh> xteejx: yes. You can subscribe to natty-changes@lists.ubuntu.com if you want to see the list
<micahg> xteejx: uploaded, natty is ready :)
<xteejx> cool beans
<hggdh> but, of course, I would not move to it yet, too soon
<xteejx> hggdh, oh god no I don't want to destroy my machine just yet heh
<hggdh> :-) same here... I will wait until the critical pieces are in
 * micahg usually waits for beta
 * hggdh goes into it by alpha-1
<hggdh> but the best is to run it on a VM meanwhile
 * BUGabundo is with natty now, and gnome do is broken, yet again
<xteejx> yeah i'm gonna virtualbox it for now at least until alpha 1 or 2
<BUGabundo> why wait ?
<xteejx> I'd prefer this machine to stay stable
<xteejx> *relatively stable :P
<BUGabundo> mine is... other then gnome do
<xteejx> Hmm.... how do I get Natty into virtualbox http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ has 10.10 :S
<crimsun> erm, is there even a buildable livefs for 11.04 yet?
<crimsun> (i.e., no)
<xteejx> Well http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ then
<xteejx> Still nothing
<BUGabundo> xteejx: install maverick and upgrade
<BUGabundo> easy
<xteejx> BUGabundo, update-manager -d?
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> NO
<BUGabundo> sed y9our sources.list
<crimsun> apt-get or aptitude.
<xteejx> what is with everyone with sarcasm tonight??
<BUGabundo> its so new, that changes are small enough to not affect it
<xteejx> so manually edit apt sources and apt it?
<BUGabundo> no sarcarsm
<BUGabundo> that's what I did
<BUGabundo> yep
<crimsun> I don't detect any sarcasm above.
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade; sudo aptitude full-uprade
<xteejx> must be the way I read both of your comments :)
<BUGabundo> I'm quite literal...
<BUGabundo> I can't even understand sarcasm, much less do it
<xteejx> I'm quite stupid ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> join the group
<xteejx> :P
<penguin42> Sarcasm? I don't do sarcasm, nooooo, no sarcasm here.....
 * xteejx throws penguin42 a fish
<xteejx> :)
 * micahg wonders what this sarcasm is you speak of
 * penguin42 performs a triple sumersault, catches the fish in his beak and lands perfectly back on channel
<xteejx> lmfao!
<xteejx> from 'sarcasm' to humourous << and Firefox STILL gives me wrong spelling suggestions...I'm English, I speak English, get it right!
 * BUGabundo presses record, sits back, and watches penguin42 splash him self while sliding on that water drip
 * xteejx steals BUGabundo's tape and sends it to You've Been Framed! in the hope of getting £250
 * BUGabundo calls the network and the FBI
 * BUGabundo wonders when he joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<xteejx> I don't see any tehnical triage going on, I think we're safe for the moment ;)
<xteejx> if I could spell technical
<BUGabundo> ehe
<slinker> bug 661806 medium
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661806 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "Audio not selectable after zooming in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661806
<xteejx> No, it's undecided
<slinker> for 661806?
<xteejx> Well yeah it says it is
<slinker> well I confirmed it on my ubuntu-proposed
<xteejx> the Importance is undecidede not medium
<slinker> oh
<slinker> okay
<slinker> somebody had told me in the past to bug <bug> <priority you think>
<xteejx> unles you were asking for it to be changed
<slinker> just do undecided always?
<xteejx> only bug control members can change importance, you could ask politely for it to be changed :)
<slinker> yeah, I had asked in the past before and they told me just to type that command so they could see :|
<slinker> yeah, sorry :\
<slinker> if you could change that
<slinker> I have a few others I need changed also
<micahg> slinker: usually good to preface the list by asking for the priority to be set :)
<slinker> yeah, that makes sense
<xteejx> and appedning it with "please" ;)
<xteejx> or appending
<slinker> Are there some bugs I can report here please?
<slinker> I confirmed the
<slinker> them*
<xteejx> Of course
<slinker> xteejx: thanks
<slinker> bug 661796 is confirmed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661796 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy does not keep the avatar-image for msn (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661796
<slinker> do you want to know priority?
<xteejx> 661806 has been set to Low not Medium - easily workaround-able
<slinker> bug 661753 has been confirmed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661753 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "traceroute column information does not match headers (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661753
<xteejx> I can't do them all I have other stuff to do but if anyone else has a chance they can have a look :)
<hggdh> I set it to low
<slinker> alright, then bug 661806 as well :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661806 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "Audio not selectable after zooming in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661806
<hggdh> slinker: what would you like to be done for this bug?
<slinker> make it so you can select the audio track when zoomed in all the way
<hggdh> well, you have already confirmed it, have you not?
<slinker> yes I have
<hggdh> then what we need is to check on upstream BTS, see if it has been reported there -- if not, then report --, and link it back to our bug
<hggdh> then we can set it to triaged
<slinker> dunno, :\ launchpad is dying on me
<hggdh> the upstream is http://bugzilla.gnome.org
<xteejx> Hmmm vbox won't create a 10GB fixed size image
<xteejx> just hangs, tried controlling under gdb but that hangs too
<xteejx> Anyone?/
<micahg> xteejx: which version are you using?
<xteejx> micahg: maverick
<micahg> xteejx: ose?
<xteejx> oh sorry, yeah ose
<xteejx> it's not a space issue I have 30gb+ free
<xteejx> VBoxSVC is showing Sleeping 98% cpu
<xteejx> memory leak?
<slinker> alright, sent 661806 upstream
<xteejx> micahg: Any idea?
<micahg> xteejx: idk, maybe try 3.2.10
<xteejx> micahg: From upstream you mean>
<xteejx> ?
<micahg> xteejx: yes
<xteejx> Ok I'll try that, thank smicahg
<micahg> xteejx: natty has 3.2.10 as well
<xteejx> Damn... how do you kill a zombie process??
<micahg> feed it brains?
<xteejx> lmao
<micahg> nah, that'll make it stronger
<micahg> xteejx: usually by killing the parent process
<xteejx> tried that, i.e. virtualbox
<hggdh> slinker: perfect, thank you. I have marked it Triaged
<xteejx> sod it i'll just reboot
<xteejx> still only be the 3rd time I'v needed to in 4 yrs hehe
<Book_em_Dano> Can someone help me obtain a backtrace of reportbug using gdb?  When I enter this: gdb reportbug 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-reportbug.txt
<Book_em_Dano> I get this msg: /usr/bin/reportbug": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<micahg> Book_em_Dano: it's a python script, that's why
<Book_em_Dano> is there a different method for debugging python scripts?
<xteejx> I've seen something on our wiki about it
<xteejx> for god sake, why is virtualbox (upstream one too) not creating fixed storage drives??
<xteejx> its just sitting there at 0%
<micahg> xteejx: seems like you found a bug, has worked for me in teh past
<xteejx> micahg: Well I would backtrace it, bu gdb hangs
<Book_em_Dano> Can anyone point to the wiki that discusses how to debug python scripts?
<micahg> xteejx: Virtualbox is a shell script
<micahg> xteejx: it's java based, so gdb won't work
<xteejx> its not mono is it?
<xteejx> damn
<hggdh> xteejx: gdb fails how?
<hggdh> oh there is the answer, just above...
<xteejx> hehe
<hggdh> xteejx: another option, then, it to kill it, and java should throw up a java stacktrace. Perhaps.
<xteejx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingJava well << thats no bloody help
<xteejx> hggdh, it doesn't I tried that :(
<hggdh> xteejx: what about the VBox command-line utilities?
<xteejx> hggdh, haven't used them :S
<hggdh> xteejx: like VBoxManage createhd ...
<xteejx> hggdh, I can try :)
<hggdh> yes, this would help to pinpoint the issue
<xteejx> it worked apparently
<xteejx> brb
<xteejx> hggdh, had to reboot, where was I?
<xteejx> oh yeah vboxmanage
<xteejx> yeah that worked
<Book_em_Dano> is there a debugger program for python that someone can recommend?
<xteejx> hggdh, actually I chose Fixed size 10000 MB size and the cli VBoxManage is also stuck at 0%
<xteejx> $ VBoxManage createhd --filename ubuntu --size 10000 --variant Fixed    << command used
<micahg> xteejx: have you tried through the GUI?
<xteejx> micahg: Yup it just hangs at 0%
<xteejx> That wa the original prob, but cli is doing the same
<xteejx> I suppose I can gdb VBoxManage?
<micahg> xteejx: nope, that's a link to a shell script
<xteejx> grrrrrr
<xteejx> micahg: Do you have LP privileges? bug 243963...last comment
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 243963 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "*** glibc detected *** ...firefox-3.0/firefox: free(): invalid next size (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243963
<micahg> xteejx: one of the reasons we stopped asking reporters to reproduce
<xteejx> micahg: No offense but I don't care. I don't sit here trying to help so get "f***king" and other abuse
<xteejx> *to get
<xteejx> Sorry micah, that's really annoyed me
<micahg> xteejx: well, I would post a CoC link and mark the bug invalid since we don't have anyone who can reproduce anymore
<xteejx> Pff, sometimes I wonder why we bother helping ungrateful ***** like that, but I know we have to
<hggdh> xteejx: don't go the same way of the commenter, not worth it
<hggdh> and lifeless already proposed this commenter to bail out of the bug...
<xteejx> hggdh, I know mate, I'm just gonna sit down and have a fag, calm down :)
<hggdh> heh
<xteejx> but its like "you ungrateful *****" you know? ah well there's idiots everywhere I suppose
<hggdh> Yes. It is almost certain you will get abuse one day, goes with the territory
<xteejx> hggdh, I suppose so :)
<xteejx> anyway...
<xteejx> Any ideas on this Virtualbox problem with creating hard drives? :)
<hggdh> give me the command as you issued, and I will try it here
<xteejx> VBoxManage createhd --filename ubuntu --size 10000 --type Fixed
<xteejx> oops thts wrong
<xteejx> VBoxManage createhd --filename ubuntu --size 10000 --variant Fixed
<xteejx> ^^thats the right one
<hggdh> xteejx: runs here... a 20% now
<xteejx> strange
<hggdh> I am running VBox 3.2.8_OSEr64453
<xteejx> 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 - the same I assume
<xteejx> might try an apt purge
<xteejx> How can I get a trace on what's going on?
<hggdh> xteejx: no, I am running upstream
<hggdh> for whatever reason (don't really remember anymore)
<xteejx> hggdh, I tried that one, and same thing. Will retry it
<xteejx> virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb is all I ned to install right, I'm not missing anything am I?
 * persia would have expected 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 to be a more sensible version for maverick
<micahg> persia: if you're running the OSE version, sure
 * persia doesn't think anything else is supported by Ubuntu
<micahg> persia: would be correct :)
<persia> (yes, other organisations may support it *on* Ubuntu, but then this wouldn't be the right channel)
 * micahg was just wondering if it's our bug or upstreams :)
<persia> Most likely both (that's the usual state).
<xteejx> hggdh, upstream version still does it :( I can't work out how to trace it
<persia> Double-check your license: many licenses have prohibitions about too much tracing or debugging.
<xteejx> I can say that the VBoxSVC process goes to 100% when the command is run but still hangs
<xteejx> persia: Me?
<persia> If you're looking at tracing a commercial product, yes.
<xteejx> persia: How does it get fixed then if we can't trace it?
<xteejx> :S
<persia> Trace the Open Source Edition.  Fix it there.  Send the patch.  Hope it gets accepted.
<persia> If you can get the 3.2.10 OSE, and use that, you can probably trace it.
<xteejx> persia: I don't know *how* to trace it, that's the problem :( Can you help please?
<persia> Do you want a syscall trace or a program call trace?
<xteejx> persia: I don't know the difference
<xteejx> sorry
<micahg> persia: how do you trace  a java program?
<xteejx> is the VBoxManage program Java as well?
<persia> micahg, heh,  Interpreted languages (including bytecode interpretation) are special.  You need a language-specific debugger.
<xteejx> its a script nevermind lol
<micahg> xteejx: VBoxManage is a symlink to VBox which is a shell script that calls java with arguments
<persia> A syscall trace shows all the system calls made by a program.  It's often useful for hangs, because one can see what was being done when it hung.
<xteejx> micahg: Fopr gods sake why does everything have to be difficult when I want to do it lol
<micahg> xteejx: try strace attaching to the java process to see what's stuck
<xteejx> persia: I get it :)
<persia> A program call trace shows each function call during program execution: this is often most useful for crashes, to find out in which call it crashed.
<xteejx> persia: A call being a jump?
<xteejx> Or pulling something in to run
<persia> Forcing a crash during a hang (using, say, kill(1)) can be used to get program traces from hangs, but may be confusing if the hang is really a tight loop.
<xteejx> persia: Can't do that one, it goes zombie and won't kill
<persia> It's often implemented as a jump, but that's kinda low-level.
<xteejx> micahg: will an strace work?
<micahg> xteejx: should, don't know if it'll help
<persia> xteejx, If you can't crash it, a syscall trace (using strace) is likely best.
<xteejx> ok great
<persia> But really, be very careful if you aren't using the open source edition.  Read the license.  make sure you can use strace without voiding the license.
<xteejx> now which is the actual java program?
<xteejx> persia: I've gone back to -ose now
<xteejx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515239/ this is the vboxmanage script that invokes createhd but I can't see what its doing
<micahg> xteejx: that's the Vbox script
<xteejx> I've just worked it out /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBoxManage
<xteejx> i mean, that's where the exec resides (i think)
<xteejx> do I run and attach to that?
<hggdh> maybe, and this is an ELF image
<xteejx> ELF? Isn't that the old playstation 2 format, ie. risc os?
<hggdh> xteejx: man ELF will bring out the light ;-)
<xteejx> lol
<xteejx> will strace work on an ELF then? (about to find out anyway but have to reboot each time)
<xteejx> ermmm is it meant to scroll loads of stuff REALLY quickly?
<devildante> xteejx: "| less" is your friend
<devildante> ;)
<xteejx> mainly futex wait private or something along those lines
<xteejx> the strace output is 25.6MB I ended up ctrl-c-ing it
<xteejx> is that normal?
<xteejx> bug 662388 filed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662388 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-ose and VBoxManage hang when creating hard disk (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662388
<xteejx> all done upstream, I just hope it gets sorted. Does anyone know how to look thru a strace?
<xteejx> anyone at all? :(
<devildante> sorry, idk how to do it :(
<xteejx> :'( oh well
<devildante> hey, don't cry...
 * devildante hugs xteejx
<xteejx> lo
<xteejx> l
<hggdh> xteejx: it would help to have the source available, so you can match the strace calls to source
<xteejx> hggdh, we do don't we?
<hggdh> xteejx: for VBox OSE, the source is available
<xteejx> hggdh, I use ose
<hggdh> xteejx: now, things start to get more complex -- you should understand what the calls do to be able to know what is going on
<xteejx> hggdh, and that's where I'm stuck, but can learn
<hggdh> xteejx: yes, most of the times having multiple terms open (or running under terminator, or using byobu) will help: on one window you look at the strace output, and on the other(s) you run as many 'man' commands as necessary
<hggdh> but what it sounds like is there is a wait in there
<xteejx> but what is it waiting for :s
<hggdh> xteejx: heh. This is the point where lookng at the source, and understanding the system calls would help
<xteejx> what stands out to me is the numerous no such file or directory messages
<xteejx> I can grab the source easily enough
<xteejx> hggdh, most of this looks like complete jargon to me, I mean obvious one like open/close are understandable
<xteejx> the rest.... fcntl64 and the like, ermmm.........
 * xteejx stares blankly at the screen
<hggdh> yes, this is where 'man' starts to be your friend
<hggdh> but something sort of jumps out of the strace
<hggdh> I see a sequence of EAGAIN errors
<hggdh> (reading from fd=5)
<hggdh> sounds like the code is trying to get something back from this descriptor, and not getting it
<xteejx> there is a lot of them
<hggdh> now, of course, this may be a red herring
<hggdh> IDK, and am not looking at the code...
<hggdh> but this sounds like a good candidate for the wait you see
<xteejx> I see what you mean a loop from 22:13:05.543297 on pid 5382
<xteejx> read, poll write
<xteejx> hggdh, what about all the "-1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)"? Looks rather ominous to the untrained eye
<xteejx> ahh I dunno, I'm totally clueless about reading this
<hggdh> no, no biggie, it is just closing all FDs (even those not allocated -- which gives EBADF)
<xteejx> ummmm ok
<xteejx> hggdh, no offense but its completely wasted on me, I really have no clue about it and man pages won't help :(
<hggdh> did you run strace with '-f'?
<xteejx> -Ff
<hggdh> and you did provide a '-o' also, right?
<hggdh> like strace -ff -o vboxman <etc>
<xteejx> I did what it said on the wiki page > strace -Ff -tt <program> <arguments> 2>&1 | tee strace-<program>.log
<hggdh> yes, I see the different PIds
<xteejx> hggdh, well I'd rather it stuck to what I asked but maybe not
<xteejx> i.e. pids of what I ran
<xteejx> not empathy, evolution and everything else lol
<hggdh> xteejx: no, it is all there. Now, then perhaps it is better if we wait for someone with knowledge of vbox to look at it
<hggdh> er
<persia> xteejx, Don't despair.  Most folk find large chunks of strace output meaningless.  The key is to look for the repeated behaviours, or the behaviours right a tthe time of the hang, and then try to figure out how that maps to the code.
<xteejx> hggdh, I'll agree with that, I'm no use heh
<persia> Most of the time the syscalls have the precise same name as the functions in the code that call them.
<xteejx> persia: The hang was almost straight away
<xteejx> I know that much
<persia> That's fine.  strace makes *straight away* seem later.  Check near the end of the output and work backwards, maybe...
<xteejx> persia: I really haven't a clue about the output, and not going to try - I'll only get annoyed and confused but thatnks for trying to help me understand
<xteejx> I'm off to bed now anyway guys, again thanks hggdh, persia and anyone else for the help as always! Much appreciated
<xteejx> Night all :)
<persia> Most of the tools are written for folks who write the tools, and so are *incredibly* low level and detailed.  We do best not to even try to understand the detail, but to try to understand broad strokes, and, above all, not to give up.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-10
<bdmurray> nigelb: tahnks again for mouse over titles
<nigelb> bdmurray: :)
<Q-FUNK> howdy! I was just mentioning to seb128 that some of the bugs I get with gnome applets in oneiric seem to specifically concern gnome-fallback or gnome-3,
<Q-FUNK> so I was wondering if it could be a good idea to either add gnome-2-fallback and gnome-3 tags to LP, or to make Apport take note of which gnome/unity session is used?
<ikt> Hi Q-FUNK :)
<Q-FUNK> ikt: hi :)
<bil21al> did any body know that what is the channel name of ubuntu friendly squard?
<ikt> ubuntu friendly squared?
<ikt> is that a website?
<hjd> bil21al: Have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly ? It seems like they don't have a dedicated room, but hold meetings every monday at 15:00 utc in #ubuntu-meetings at least.
<bil21al> ok
<hjd> I've gotten an email my bugsquad membership is about to expire. How often do I need to renew my membership?
<bil21al> hjd :yes there is an link attach with it to renew your membership
<hjd> bil21al: yes I saw that. Do you know if this link available somewhere in the Launchpad UI as well, or is it just sent on email?
<bil21al> no i dont knw about that i think you just open that link and renew your membership. may be it will be also there.
<bil21al> hjd
<bil21al> :
<charlie-tca> hjd: https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad , click on members, find your name, renew
<charlie-tca> but with 600+ members, it is kind of a long list
<hjd> charlie-tca: I found my name on https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad/+members , but I don't see a renew-button?
<charlie-tca> You are correct. Seems you either have to contact an administrator or use the email renew thing.
<charlie-tca> hjd: do you need someone to renew your membership?
<hjd> charlie-tca: no, I used the link from the email. Thanks anyways :)
<charlie-tca> You're welcome.
<hjd> Would it be ok to mark bug 860434 as a duplicate of bug 849882? I don't have the stack traces to compare, but they both have the same version and steps to reproduce.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 860434 in krename (Ubuntu) "krename - won't start after upgrade natty -> oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860434
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 849882 in krename (Ubuntu) "krename crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_csu_init() (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849882
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-11
<mvo> bdmurray: hi, I saw that you commented the other day on bug #800908, did anything releated to apt-btrfs-snapshot came up during the testing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800908 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update to oneiric quit due to missing btrfs (dup-of: 801696)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800908
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801696 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "update-manager -d crashed when updating from 11.04 to 11.10 - line 69, in apt_btrfs_snapshot.py", line 69, in btrfs_subvolume_snapshot source, dest]) - OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 32)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801696
<bdmurray> mvo: about bug 800908, no I didn't find anything
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800908 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update to oneiric quit due to missing btrfs (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800908
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks! I added another check to be sure into the code, but it really should be fixed by now
<pleia2> --
<bdmurray> mvo: could you take a peek at bug 871869?  I don't see what dependency issue is there.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 871869 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update from Maverick to Narwhal fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871869
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, looking at it now
<mvo> bdmurray: I replied in the bug, it looks like a poor transition for libwebkit-1.0 to libwebkitgtk-1.0
<mvo> bdmurray: so if thats the case I wonder why we have not seen it more often
<bdmurray> mvo: is the error in bug 872267 about not being able to access the targetdb?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872267 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "(iso testing) ubuntu install crash at end of installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872267
<mvo> bdmurray: I'm not a experienced reader of the ubiquity logs, but this: "(ubiquity:2857): Gdk-WARNING **: The application 'ubiquity' lost its connection to the display :0;
<mvo> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application." looks pretty scary
<mvo> (from debug)
<mvo> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied <- this one is harmless usually
<bdmurray> debconf: DbDriver "targetdb": could not open /target/var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<bdmurray> that's the onle I was looking at
<blueyed> What's the preferred way currently to close a list of bugs automatically?
<charlie-tca> fixed bugs?
<blueyed> no, I want to invalidate all bugs for a given package.
<blueyed> but will just do so by hand, it's just a dozen.
<bdmurray> invalidate why?
<bdmurray> blueyed: ^
<hggdh> pedro_, bdmurray: we have an email on moderation on busquad -- rather gross, but I think we should release -- care to weigh in?
<hggdh> pedro_, bdmurray: (if other moderation arrives meanwhile -- it is the one from mutant_whatever
<blueyed> bdmurray: because I also requested removal of the package (b2evolution) and it's "won't fix" (for now at least).
<micahg> blueyed: well, unless the bugs are for sure not-SRUable, they shouldn't be closed
<blueyed> Although it does not matter, here's the relevant list:
<blueyed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b2evolution/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&f
<blueyed> ield.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&fi
<blueyed> eld.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<blueyed> haha.. :/
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'd reject it based on language and send them an email / notice about it
<hggdh> bdmurray: roger, will do
<bdmurray> hggdh: thanks good luck
<hggdh> bdmurray: heh. I am pretty sure I will invite an even coarser reply, but at least we try ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-12
<ikt> hello?
<hggdh> hello, good evening
<hggdh> :-)
<ikt> hggdh: whatcha up to?
<ikt> wtb irssi notifications
<flexxxv> hey, could some Member of UbuntuBugControl help me to set importance level on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/810093 ? I think it should be at least MEDIUM, becuase it cause impacts accessibility of a non-core application. Maybee HIGH is better, because background lightning of a laptop ist pretty much essential.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810093 in linux (Ubuntu) "The new (2.6.39+) samsung_laptop kernel module causes serious backlight flickering - makes the desktop unusable (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> flexxxv - which samsung is it? i have an N310 (does have that problem) and an NC10 (doesn't)
<flexxxv> n220
<brendand> flexxxv - are you testing 11.10?
<flexxxv> brendand: if you are affected please try the patch. yes I'm testing 11.10
<flexxxv> there is also a binary for fast testing
<flexxxv> (I compiled the patch against 3.0.0-12-generic)
<brendand> flexxxv - have you noticed the touchpad is sometimes dropping? (different issue)
<flexxxv> brendand: No I have no touchpad issue
<flexxxv> just the the backlight problem. It would be great if you could test the patch.
<brendand> flexxxv - i'm going to just now
<flexxxv> great :D
<brendand> flexxxv - my issue may be slightly different actually. but i'll still try
<brendand> flexxxv - assuming installing samsung-backlight from voria's ppa was what i needed to do, it works wonderfully
<flexxxv> brendand: this works. but it is only a workaround. the module from voria is just skipping the bios level and does it on pci base level, which is in general a bad idea. but yeah it works. I also did this, until it patched samsung-laptop
<flexxxv> and I think it is better to have the problem fixed in kernel instead of installing other stuff
<brendand> flexxxv - ah. you said you had a binary? (i don't really have the time to rebuild anything)
<flexxxv> yeah I have. it is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/810093/comments/14
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810093 in linux (Ubuntu) "The new (2.6.39+) samsung_laptop kernel module causes serious backlight flickering - makes the desktop unusable (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flexxxv> it is build against 3.0.0-12-generic
<flexxxv> you know how to use?
<brendand> insmod?
<flexxxv> should also work. isn't modprobe easier? resolves dependencies, if any)
<flexxxv> anyway sounds like you know what you are doing
<brendand> do i? :)
<brendand> Error inserting: no such device?
<flexxxv> hmm. not good. you first unloaded the module?
<flexxxv> nc310 is really using this module?
<brendand> flexxxv - well that would be a start. i guess i couldn't have the same issue then
<flexxxv> if you just boot your laptop. is samsung-laptop normally loaded?
<flexxxv> btw. is voria's stuff still on the laptop?
<brendand> i thought i removed it, but apparently it wasn't
<brendand> rmmod samsung_laptop is giving Module does not exist in /proc/modules
<flexxxv> do a lsmod|grep samsung
<brendand> i had done, it was showing just samsung_backlight after i installed that. before that (and after i rmmod'ed samsung_backlight), nothing
<flexxxv> ok
<brendand> what's the bottom line then? the samsung_laptop module does nothing for me?
<flexxxv> how exactly did you tried to load samsung-laptop?
<brendand> modprobe samsung_laptop
<flexxxv> if you have uninstalled vorias stuff and don't use my patched module and on after reboot there is no samsung-laptop loaded then the module is not for you :P
<brendand> flexxxv - ok, so maybe i should reboot first
<flexxxv> maybee
<flexxxv> I just looked at samsung-laptop.c and there is some code with NF310
<flexxxv> do you know for sure if you had a samsung-laptop module loaded before starting to experiment? if not my patched module will not be able to help at all
<brendand> i don't
<brendand> this is the N310 - no guarantee the NF310 is anything similar : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-10-1-inch-Netbook-Intel-Black/dp/B0026B8VQ6
<brendand> well, at least after reboot now there is nothing samsung related showing in lsmod (and my backlight is broken again :P)
<sagaci> i have just filed a generic bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/872839, am I somehow able to retarget it to precise or at least oneiric?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872839 in ubuntu "no localised Australian CD ISO (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flexxxv> brendand: ok ther is nothing about a n310. sry. I thought you would know that samsung-laptop is making trouble for you.
<flexxxv> remove my patch and be happy with voria's ppa. I think this is the best Idea for you
<brendand> flexxxv - ok, thanks for your help anyway
<flexxxv> brendand: no problem. I just didn't know that you were just guessing. of cause this patch can only help if this module is making trouble
<flexxxv> anyway I'm still looking for a Member of UbuntuBugControl to help me to set importance level on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/810093 ? I think it should be at least MEDIUM, becuase it cause impacts accessibility of a non-core application. Maybee HIGH is better, because background light of a laptop ist pretty much essential.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810093 in linux (Ubuntu) "The new (2.6.39+) samsung_laptop kernel module causes serious backlight flickering - makes the desktop unusable (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> flexxxv - i'll do you a favour - i'm bug-contro and i agree about the importance being high (it's not really correct to say the application being affected is non-core)
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/810093
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810093 in linux (Ubuntu) "The new (2.6.39+) samsung_laptop kernel module causes serious backlight flickering - makes the desktop unusable (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [High,Confirmed]
<flexxxv> brendand: I think the Desktop enviroment is non-core isn't it? and the desktop is affected (brightnes is changing is just crazy without this patch)
<brendand> !Importance
<ubot4> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<flexxxv> Please explain, if I see this wrong. I'm not a native speaker
<flexxxv> I read this before posting here
<brendand> High - A problem with an essential hardware component (disk controller, laptop built-in wireless, video card, keyboard, mouse)
<flexxxv> yeah I see why it can be High, I just was unsure about if backlight is essential. Just theretical: if backlight wouldn't be essential. would this bugh be medium?
<brendand> flexxx - yes. i see it as a problem with a hw component, not an application
<flexxxv> ok thx. I never had to think about level of importance
<brendand> flexxxv - i'm taking your word for it that it makes it near impossible to use the screen
<brendand> flexxxv - for my own issue i'd go with medium
<flexxxv> brendand: I tell you what happens without patch: only 2 extreme brightnes settings (very very low or very very heigh). before some gnome patch it was much more serious, because the desktop just wouldn'T stop to switch between two brightnes levels)
<flexxxv> under 11.04 I have this very annoying fast brightnes switching problem, which is really annoying
<flexxxv> if you think this doesn't validates Heigh just change it. I just want to have the bug pirority to be changed from undecided and took a look at the ubuntu recommandations for importance.
<brendand> flexxxv - unless someone objects greatly it will stay at high. already 8 affected users so i don't think anyone will argue
<flexxxv> brendand: we'll see ;) thx for help.
<ikt> how do you check for a duplicate when there's 591 bugs against the package?
<ikt> and you're looking for a very specific situation
<charlie-tca> I do it by looking at each bug that might be likely, also advanced search, which allows you to search for specific words
<charlie-tca> ikt: click the advanced search, you can search on the specifics of the report
<ikt> ty charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> yw
<pedro_> QA Meeting in ~3 mins at #ubuntu-meeting
<ashams> anybody knows how to file kernel bugs these days, as the bugzilla.kernel.org seems to be still down! email interface works?
<pedro_> jsalisbury, ^ ?
<jsalisbury> ashams, thats a good question.  I haven't been able to file upstream bugs as well.
<jsalisbury> ashams, I'll check LKML for an update
<ashams> jsalisbury: thank you, we're stacking a lot of reports from a long time, I think this will affect how well ocelot will do.
<jsalisbury> ashams, yes I agree.
<jsalisbury> ashams, I got the following response on LKML:
<jsalisbury> Just send an e-mail to appropriate mailinglist and CC
<jsalisbury> responsible maintainer(s).
<jsalisbury> That's what many people prefer to bugzilla anyway.
<ashams> so should I send that msg to ask when it will be back or to report?
<ashams> ah, to report
<ashams> got it :)
<jsalisbury> ashams, I didn't receive a response when it will be back.  But someone else may reply soon.
<ashams> I hope so
<ashams> jsalisbury: Thank you
<ashams> :D
<jsalisbury> ashams, np
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: what display manager does xubuntu use?
<charlie-tca> lightdm for Oneiric, gdm before that
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: hunh can you recreate bug 861388?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 861388 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/who returns no user... (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861388
<charlie-tca> I can try.
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: fails on installed system, works on live session
<charlie-tca> works in tty on installed system
<charlie-tca> You want me to comment it?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: that's be great
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: not sure why that would work in Unity but fail in gnome-shell, though
<hggdh> charlie-tca, bdmurray: I am confused -- why is it a coreutils bug?
<hggdh> I thought my comment cleared it up, it seems I failed
<bdmurray> hggdh: well you left the task open
<bdmurray> but yes I agree it should be the display manager or desktop environment
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I just left the package alone
<hggdh> I left it open waiting on the OP to state if this was enough or not...
<charlie-tca> why would it be display manager, you can't run that command from there
<hggdh> the whole thing is the application -- lightdm, gdm, kdm, whatever -- must use utmp to signal an user logged in
<charlie-tca> oh, smack me in the head hard, I guess
<bdmurray> Isn't the session manager determinable without the OPs help?
<hggdh> yes, it is. What is not determinable is if the OP wanted to keep on
<charlie-tca> The reporter says it works for him in Unity, but fails in gnome-shell and Xubuntu. What is the common app ?
<bdmurray> hggdh: why does that matter? its not a support case
<hggdh> I do not see it "working" under unity
<hggdh> it will probably work on most terminal programs, and on those you can set to login; most X applications do not set it
<charlie-tca> Then is it really valid?
<hggdh> the thing is it depends on the programs to use and follow the protocol for utmp
<hggdh> of old, all -- or most -- did. Nowadays it is not that common
<hggdh> another question is *which* applications should have it?
<hggdh> firefox? evolution/thunderbird/kmail/claws? OO.O?
<hggdh> er, LO.O
<bdmurray> hggdh: so it depends on the terminal I use too?
<hggdh> bdmurray: it might. On roxterm, on the config, you have an option to "update login records" <- utmp
<hggdh> on gnome-term I think you have a login shell, or something like that
<bdmurray> and I don't think terminator sets it
<raldi> Step 2 under "Procedure" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates says, "Use Nominate for series to mark the bug as an SRU candidate" ... is that information still accurate?
<hggdh> possible. The issue here is one of (in)consistency
<bdmurray> yes, however nominations are limited to certain people
<raldi> So if I have a backport that I'd like to nominate, what should I do?
<bdmurray> backports are different than nominations
<bdmurray> what bug are you looking at?
<hggdh> BRB, have to walk the dogs
<bdmurray> backports would be like whole new versions of sftware
<raldi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/207065
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 207065 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Bad Compiz Bindings Bug (affects: 22) (dups: 2) (heat: 15)" [Low,Fix released]
<bdmurray> while a bug fix would be a stable release update
<raldi> 0.8.4-1ubuntu1 has the bug, and the next subminor version, 0.8.4-1ubuntu2, fixes it
<raldi> 10.04 uses the former, and i'd like to nominate that it backport the -ubuntu2 version
<bdmurray>     compiz | 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15 |         lucid | source, all
<bdmurray>     compiz | 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15.3 | lucid-updates | source, all
<bdmurray> I don't see the version you are talking about for lucid
<bdmurray> ah
<bdmurray> the bug should really be about compizconfig-backend-gconf?
<raldi> indeed, see comment #32
<bdmurray> Okay, I've added a release task for Lucid
<raldi> awesome!
<raldi> What's a release task? :)
<bdmurray> well if you look at the bug you'll see one
<bdmurray> its an approved nomination
<raldi> Thanks so much -- so I just subscribe to the bug and all the progress will be visible there?
<bdmurray> well yes or your could participate in the fixing process
<raldi> Sure, I'm a programmer. How can I help?
<bdmurray> hmm all that's needed is the patch in that bug?
<raldi> Yeah, it worked on my home workstation and the comments after #32 seem to confirm that too
<raldi> But I need it to be officially backported to be able to use it at work
<bdmurray> right so we just need an updated version of the package built with that patch
<raldi> My expertise in this realm probably pales to yours, but yes, that's the situation as i understand it
<bdmurray> So I could build an updated package.  Could you add a test case to the bug description though?
<bdmurray> thats in the procedure part of the wiki page you pointed to
<raldi> as in, "Steps to reproduce: ... Expected results: ... Actual results: ..." ?
<bdmurray> right
<raldi> one more documentation nitpick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates points to two bugs that are supposed to be model examples of what to do, but neither of them seem to have [Impact] [Development Fix] etc sections
<bdmurray> heh
<raldi> is it okay if i'm slightly loose with my format?
<bdmurray> probably the procedure changed after the examples were given
<bdmurray> yes of course
<raldi> it's hard to tell the "nice" open-source projects from the "mean" ones; glad to see this appears to be the former
<hggdh> bdmurray: I am not sure the login records should be kept in utmp, probably something Newer and Better is warranted (if at all)
<raldi> okay, i've added the test case
<raldi> how's it look?
<bdmurray> looks pretty godo thanks
<bdmurray> good even
<bdmurray> raldi: thanks for doing that I added a debdiff to the bug which just needs to be sponsored to -proposed for Lucid
<raldi> cool, who do i send the bribe to?
<bdmurray> we are bit busy with oneiric coming out but it should be uploaded soon
<raldi> okay, well i guess i'll sit tight and watch the bug
<raldi> btw, are you a redditor by any chance?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-13
<thorn> sets keyboard to "lurk" and says goodnight...
<greg-g> huh, I'm reporting a bug with the title "Software Center SEGFAULTS when attempting to start" the night before release :(
<iceroot> i want to create a debdiff for a package from 11.04 but i am using 11.10. is there an easy (and not space-intensiv) way to build up a 11.04 environment to build the source-package correctly?
<iceroot> as it seems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff is down  :(
<iceroot> how to get "kwallet-cli" as source-package for 11.04 when using 11.10? apt-get source will give me 11.10 version
<iceroot> pull-lp-source kwalletcli natty
<damg> should I branch off lp:ubuntu/${PROJECTNAME} or off lp:${PROJECT_NAME} on launchpad?
<iceroot> maybe someone can have a look at my first debdiff for a security issue? feedback is very welcome  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwalletcli/+bug/802274
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802274 in kwalletcli (Ubuntu) "Security issue in kwalletcli_getpin(1): tty I/O now properly disables echoing input when asking for a passphrase is not fixed (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [Low,Confirmed]
<iceroot> also is it possible for me to upload packages to some testing repos instead of posting patch/diff on launchpad? or is this only for people from canocial? ( i am not talking about the real repos, just dev-repos)
<hggdh> iceroot: ideally, you should have a local build environment -- look at pbuilder
<iceroot> hggdh: so a complete chroot from 11.04
<iceroot> or better a pbuilder-environment for 11.04, 10.10 and so onm
<hggdh> iceroot: correct, only way to have a non-contamined environment
<hggdh> and you can upload to a PPA for tests
<iceroot> hggdh: are there pbuilder-images ready? or do i have to build it all myself?
<hggdh> iceroot: unfortunately, you have to build them locally
<iceroot> i guess pbuilder is downloading the dependecies with apt-get so i only need a very small environment to use it
<hggdh> yes, it will.
<iceroot> ok, then i will try it later
<iceroot> but for just creating a debdiff, i dont need pbuilder. just build the dsc and use debdiff
<iceroot> ?
<hggdh> damg: lp:ubuntu/project is the Ubuntu localisation for the project; lp:project is the "upstream" project
<hggdh> pbuilder is for _building_ the package; for a debdiff you only need the source packages
<hggdh> iceroot: ^
<damg> hggdh, thanks for the hint
<iceroot> hggdh: thanks for the info
<hggdh> alea jactas est, Oneiric is released
<hggdh> s/jactas/jacta/
<pedro_> \o/
<pedro_> Thanks all for their contributions :-)
 * pedro_ hugs the bugsquad
 * hggdh hugs pedro_, so that he will not be feeling forgotten
<roadmr> congrats all :)
<bdmurray> mvo: Hi, about that apturl fix.  I end up getting a message saying that the package is virtual.
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, what example are you using? I tested this with apt:libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental:i386 and it works for me
<bdmurray> mvo: I tried skype as mentioned in the bug
<bdmurray> mvo: I don't have partner in my sources.list though so that might be the issue
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, that is the issue, does apt:sykype:i386?channel=oneiric-partner
<mvo> work
<bdmurray> mvo: yes, that's great.  I was trying to fix this bug yesterday and missed that.  Could you sponsor my debdiff in bug 207065?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 207065 in compizconfig-backend-gconf (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Bad Compiz Bindings Bug (affects: 23) (dups: 2) (heat: 130)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207065
<mvo> bdmurray: sure, hold on a minute
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 10/20/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<thorn> how do I share a screen shot of my computer so I can demonstrate a bug?
<hggdh> thorn: you can use a graphical pastebin, or attach it to the bug
<wagafo> Bug 873391 has an informative title :-! Is it OK if I change the title to "Failed to fetch packages" and tell the OP that he should try later because probably the server he tried didn't have yet the new packages?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873391 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Code: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/geoip/libgeoip1_1.4.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb Unable to connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bind9/bind9-host_9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb Unable to connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bind9/dn
<mvo> wagafo: sounds like the server is overloaded
<wagafo> mvo: yes, that's more likely, I will tell also that possibility to the reporter
<bdmurray> mvo: and a 503 might indicate the same thing yes?
<SwitchDK> Could anybody tell me if the BugSquad mentorship team is still active? I just noticed that the "Proposed member" list contains application from April this year
<bfwg> anybody seeing issues with the package 'ubuntu-minimal' when trying to upgrade?
<ikt> SwitchDK: no it's not
<ikt> afaik it's died
<SwitchDK> ikt: that is sad news :(
<SwitchDK> ikt: but thank you for letting me know
<ikt> :D
<bdmurray> That doesn't mean mentorship isn't available
<bdmurray> Just that the whole team thing wasn't working out so well
<ikt> are you interested in bug triage or just wondering?
<SwitchDK> Ah ok, I would like to do triaging and just joined the BugSquad a month ago but I don't feel comfortable with triaging yet and was wondering how I could get to know the robes better
<bdmurray> this channel is an excellent forum
<ikt> forum of silence?
<ikt> actually
<SwitchDK> for a newbie it can be rather daunting to keep asking questions in the forum
<ikt> why doesn't the bugsquad have a forum on the ubuntuforums?
<SwitchDK> but if that is acceptable I will do that
<greg-g> SwitchDK: a few of us in here usually try to respond to people's questions when they have them. Just ask and we'll respond when we see it
<yofel> ikt: you want to split the information onto yet another medium?
<SwitchDK> ok, thank you greg-g, ikt and bdmurray
<ikt> yofel: that's classic
<ikt> they said the exact same thing when I said we should make a forum for our loco team
<yofel> heh
<greg-g> ikt: which team are you from?
<ikt> ubuntu australia
<greg-g> awesome
<ikt> yeah! our loco had the same problem as the bugsquad had
<ikt> or has*
<yofel> I just mean: what are you going to put on the forums and what on the ML once you have the forum?
<yofel> you won't get everyone to use both
<ikt> one sec, just grabbing the log, I swear this is deja-vu
<yofel> I'm sure it is ^^
<bil21al> hey congrats every body to oneiric release
<SwitchDK> bil21al: indeed, I echo that, still downloading it though, the servers must be rather busy at the moment
<yofel> use torrents, the main servers are totally overloaded today
<bdmurray> additionally you might not want to choose to install 3rd party software
<bil21al> yes torrent servers are quite faster.
<SwitchDK> yofol: absolutely I agree, I guess it is an exciting "bad" thing the servers are overloaded. It means lots of interest
<ikt> yofel: http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubuntu-au.log.20110208_0401.html <- search for "forum" should take you straight to the action
<greg-g> bdmurray: are you referring to a specific issue with the 3rd party software comment?
<bdmurray> greg-g: yes, archive.canonical.com is rather busy and install flash may not work
<greg-g> ahhhhhh
<greg-g> that installer option, gotcha
<bil21al> bdmurray: you are the main person  here ,so congrats.and tomorrow i will give this new version to my cousins and relatives.oneiric rocks in pakistan also
<hggdh> ikt: I see no reason why a forum would not work. But our base is IRC. I, for example, seldom go to the fora (no time)
<yofel> ikt: well, I can agree that you'll see people on the forum that you won't see somewhere else. But IMO bugsquad members should learn to use IRC, as that's what we usually use
<greg-g> I wonder if it might help the forum community when dealing with bugs (just thinking out loud here) because many times issues are discussed on a forum but there isn't always a bug reported/linked to.
<greg-g> Have a place that is where people knowledgeable/want to help with bugs look might enable the forum to better react to bug reports happening on the forum
 * greg-g shrugs
<hggdh> greg-g: I think it would. This goes, partially, for the casual user -- good enought o use the forum, but daunted by LP
<ikt> yeah exactly
<yofel> you usually have some bug people in the +1 forum, but rarely somewhere else
<greg-g> but, I'll be honest, I'll never read it :/
<bdmurray> nor will I
<yofel> +1
<ikt> that's the problem :P
<greg-g> yeah :/
<ikt> but it doesn't need you guys to specifically read and take part in the forum
<greg-g> my bug triage time is limited as it is
<ikt> very similar to the hug a bug day
<hggdh> no, it does not. But whoever is there responding for bugsquad/bugcontrol better know what they are talking about
<greg-g> :)
<hggdh> this is actually a discussion that has been going on and off for a while now -- LKP does not scale for the casual user
<hggdh> so we need other venues
<ikt> it's not about taking in bug requests and bugs on the forum
<hggdh> dammit s/LKP/LP/
<ikt> it's about communicating with people
<ikt> anyways I gotta sleep, ttyl :)
<hggdh> exactly. Communicating with people. And how, for example, does the fora scale for millions of users?
<hggdh> (I know LP does not)
<yofel> we have millions of users in the bugsquad? ^^
<yofel> and no, please don't suggest aksubuntu for bugsquad communication...
<yofel> *askubuntu
<hggdh> no, we do not :-) But we have millions of users. Users have bugs/issues/problems/questions
<hggdh> and, somehow, we should cater to them. I think ikt is absolutely right (if he meant this)
<hggdh> er. Or she.
<bdmurray> how can these launchpad users not put an irc nick on their launchpad page!
<bdmurray> hrm
<hjd> hi. Do we have a master bug for bug 873552 / bug 873420 already? (I suspect this might get a couple of duplicates)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873552 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "check-new-release-gtk "remind me later" button not working (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873552
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873420 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Remind me later" doesn't do anything (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873420
<hjd> I ended up marking one as a duplicate of the other, but I assume there will be more in the future ^
<bil21al> bdmurray: r you a bot?
<bdmurray> no but I have some
<bil21al> hmmm gud you  work very fast so i asked.
<kwisatzh4der4ch> Hi all. I was just wandering how ubuntu use Debian critical bugs report. Is there a chance that a debian packages with known critical bugs goes to an ubuntu releases with just a package rebuild ?
<dtchen> kwisatzh4der4ch: currently, there is no formal process for reviewing http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/ in Ubuntu. There is a 100% probability that RC bugs will ship in Ubuntu releases.
<dtchen> kwisatzh4der4ch: for instance, I've spent the past several days triaging RC bugs in sid, and those bugs aren't closed in oneiric simply because the Ubuntu archive was in hard freeze.
<dtchen> kwisatzh4der4ch: it would be great to have had them fixed before oneiric shipped, but as always, it's a matter of resources.
<kwisatzh4der4ch> ok thanks. The positive aspect is that it will make more manpower on theses bugs, than if they stay only in Debian ;-).
<dtchen> kwisatzh4der4ch: certainly there is strong encouragement to get such bugs fixed in sid then synced into the current Ubuntu development branch.
<dtchen> (that's pretty much what I did this entire cycle)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-14
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<hsingh> hello I want to volunteer for ubuntu and fix bugs. Any one willing to mentor me?
<hsingh> no one :(
<brendand> hsingh - it might be a bit early for most of the mentors
<hsingh> brendand, some one to guide me if I get stuck or at least help me get started
<brendand> hsingh - i know. i just mean you might want to check back later in the day
<brendand> hsingh - and everyone's here to guide you if you get stuck
<brendand> hsingh - what are you interested in doing?
<hsingh> brendand, bug squad
<brendand> hsingh - and you read the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<hsingh> brendand, yes
<brendand> hsingh - any questions?
<hsingh> brendand, for most of the bug reports I can't understand where to start looking and how to use the detail logs provided
<brendand> hsingh - that's always the hardest part. but you can still help in several ways.
<hsingh> brendand, how?
<brendand> hsingh - step 1, the bug needs to be confirmed, or marked incomplete. try seeing if the same bug happens for you
<brendand> hsingh - if it doesn't then you need to decide if the reporter has given you enough info to try and reproduce it
<brendand> hsingh - at least they should be saying which version of ubuntu and the package they are using
<hsingh> brendand, okay. but my main motive is to learn and write code :)
<brendand> hsingh - bugsquad is not really meant directly for coding. there are other avenues for that, but it would depend on your coding experience
<hsingh> brendand, like?
<brendand> hsingh - you mean which avenues?
<hsingh> brendand, yes
<brendand> hsingh - unity bitesize bugs is a good way to get involved. also papercuts
<brendand> hsingh - it depends on what your coding skills are and what you're interested in
<ali1234> bug 967923
<ubot4> ali1234: Error: Bug #967923 not found.
<ali1234> bug 867923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 867923 in gedit (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gedit refuses to save file when backup cannot be created. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867923
<ali1234> i got an automated message on this bug telling me i should have used ubuntu-bug. but i did use it. problem?
<pedro_> ali1234, none, seems the wrong stock response was used and its not an automated message
<pedro_> ali1234, thanks for the reporter btw :-)
<pedro_> s/reporter/report
<pedro_> we'll take care of it
<alourie> hello
<alourie> I want to report a bug, but not sure where to
<alourie> a little help?
<iceroot> alourie: to launchpad
<iceroot> !bug | alourie
<ubot4> alourie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<alourie> iceroot: well, I know about the launchpad, I'm just not sure whether it's Ubuntu specific or not
<alourie> ah, well, I'll report it to Ubuntu, and we'll see how it goes
<iceroot> alourie: maybe post the bug after you created it here
<alourie> iceroot: no, can't do. The bug is in Empathy, and those are kept on gnome, so I'll open it there anyway...
<ali1234> pedro_: thanks, i would have upstreamed it myself if you asked :)
<alourie> iceroot: bug #874133
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874133 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Empathy can't connect to gtalk after reboot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874133
<lbndev> Good afternoon
<lbndev> Is any of you working on the apache2 package ?
<lbndev> I filed a bug in early august, regarding an issue fixed upstream, for which the patch isn't applied in Ubuntu.
<lbndev> I've been able to get the patch from upstream, apt-get source the ubuntu package, patch it, rebuild it, and confirm that with this patch my problem (sigsegv) goes away
<lbndev> I attached the patch to the bug. A few days after , it has been triaged
<lbndev> And since then, ... that's pretty much it.
<lbndev> I would need someone with commit access to build a patched version and publish it to Ubuntu repositories (so that I don't have to rebuild the package every time it changes in the repos)
<lbndev> I tried contacting Canonical by e-mail (from the web site), and the only developer currently assigned to one of the apache2 bugs open in launchpad, without getting an answer.
<lbndev> Don't get me grong, I understand everybody's time is precious. This is not a complain, just a search for solution
<lbndev> (BTW I offered to pay for the time a committer would agree to spend applying the patch)
<lbndev> If anyone has an idea on how I can contact someone who will spend a little time looking at my issue and finding an agreement on fixing it, that would be very much appreciated
<lbndev> The issue is launchpad bug #821077
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 821077 in apache2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Apache2 segfault with SSLProxyMachineCertificateFile (upstream patch not applied in ubuntu) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821077
<lbndev> Thank you
<emorris> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but what's the procedure for proposed bugs to be released?
<yofel> emorris: you mean bugs that have fixes in the -proposed archive?
<emorris> yofel, yeah
<yofel> emorris: those need to go through the SRU verification process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Verification, once they're verified an a week has passed they go to -updates
<yofel> *and a week
<emorris> yofel, awesome, thanks :-)
<bil21al> if we want to get the information about the crash from the user can we refer user to use valgrind method to reproduce it and attach the out put here?? is this a good method  of getting info about crash??
<bil21al> or we use apport collect bug number to get info ??
<pedro_> it depends of the crash
<pedro_> if its a memory corruption one (*alloc* calls) then yes, a valgrind log is really useful there
<bil21al>  pedro_ and in case of unity crash and software crash? is there any ubuntu wiki page that i study?
<pedro_> software crash == software center?
<pedro_> i think there's  a page for unity..
 * pedro_ looks
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<pedro_> bil21al, ^
<bil21al> ok i study that thankx
<bil21al> in which branch we report the theme bug?
<bil21al> pedro_
<bil21al> see this bug please now what i do ask him for the vedio because in vedio we can easily see the vanishing of chat window??
<bil21al> in this bug
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/873786
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873786 in empathy (Ubuntu) "can't see Empathy's contact list after logging in accounts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bil21al> anybody
<bil21al> !!
<pedro_> bil21al, "There is no way to add a image of it because there isn't any message or action appearing. What happens is that the program closes by itself imediatelly when I try open it."
<pedro_> looks like the program is crashing
<pedro_> could you ask the reporter to enable apport and submit a new report?
<pedro_> you can then mark this report as a dup of the new one
<bil21al> ok thank you.
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pedro_> thanks for help us :-)
<bil21al> no no pedro_ bro you help me.
<pedro_> oh with a new release out we should organize a bug day next week
<bil21al> hmm gud pedro_
<bil21al> have anybody see this issue??
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/873786
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873786 in empathy (Ubuntu) "can't see Empathy's contact list after logging in accounts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bil21al> no not that sorry this one
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/874348
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874348 in unity (Ubuntu) "when we change the theme some icons from the launcher vanished (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bil21al> not the upper one
<bil21al> sorry
<sense> Who can I bug to review my pending membership request for the Bug Squad?
<yofel> hggdh probably ^^
<yofel> sense: long time no see :)
<sense> Hello yofel!
<sense> I've been away for a while, but now I'm back.
<yofel> \o/
<sense> How's everyone been?
<yofel> sense: pretty busy, I'm currently more working on kubuntu than on bugs though
<sense> yofel: A lot to do?
<yofel> there's a lot to do everywhere, you can usually measure teams by how understaffed they are :P
<hggdh> sense! welcome back sir!
<sense> hello hggdh! Good to see your name on my screen!
<hggdh> sense: it will be my pleasure, looking at it now. I missed you :-)
<sense> hggdh: I missed you too. The community is nice.
<hggdh> sense: done. Are you also looking at -control?
<sense> hggdh: I would wish to rejoin that as well, but haven't sent in my application. Should I do that? :)
<hggdh> sense: I think you would be warranted back. pedro_, bdmurray? ^
<sense> I shouldn't have left that team.
<pedro_> don't think it is needed to send the application again
<hggdh> :-) life is what it is, don't worry about that
<pedro_> welcome back sense :-)
<sense> Hi and thanks pedro_!
<dtchen> good to see you again, sense.
<sense> thanks dtchen
<hggdh> sense: also done. I am really glad to see you (er, chat with you)
<sense> hggdh: Thank you!
 * hggdh considers this a good day already
<sense> hggdh: How has this cycle been for you?
<hggdh> sense: confusing :-)
<hggdh> I am glad we shipped it, now I have a few days of rest
<sense> :)
<sense> Must have been a lot of work, all that new stuff that went into the server.
<hggdh> it was, but I was not as active on the server, unfortunately, had other pressing work to be done
<hggdh> pretty much the most important thing I did there was participate a bit on the development of an auxiliary package
<sense> You did some development!
<hggdh> yeah. Slowly I am getting back to programming. But nowadays it takes longer to write code, I have to refer to the documentation continuously
<hggdh> different from riding a bike, if you do not write code continuously, you forget a lot
<sense> yeah, I can imagine that
<hggdh> heh. For someone that pretty much only wrote OS-related code, I am amazingly weak nowadays
<sense> That demonstrates how quickly one forgets things.
<hggdh> yes. Well, I stopped programming -- *really* programming -- some 15 years ago. From that time onward I think I wrote very few complete programs, and more of patches (but still too few)
<sense> A lot of things have changed in those 15 years!
<sense> Even without forgetting, you would need a lot of documentation.
<hggdh> yes. Python got to be serious, for example, and Java go to be even more a POS
<hggdh> C is still C, though. And I still hate C++
<sense> :)
<roadmr> bummer, some stress tests require manual intervention (hibernate_30 requires me to tell it to go ahead and do it)
<sense> <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection> says "When reporting a problem with hardware detection, you should report the bug against the kernel." That doesn't make sense to me.
<sense> What about media-player-info and the likes?
<sense> Or is it just a general lack of maintenance of the debugging wiki pages?
<pedro_> corner cases?
<pedro_> looks like it's more for things like my device is not detected at all
<pedro_> rather than my device is detected but not mounted in banshee cause is missing the .is_audio_player thing
<sense> yeah
<pedro_> that should be a bit more clear though
<sense> I looked at some of the other pages and they all need an overhaul.
<sense> Maybe something for the UDS! :)
<ikt> o.O
<hggdh> yes, it is time to overhaul them -- again!
<MoLE_> bug 715438, anyone available to triage importance?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715438 in linux (Ubuntu) "hermes-I wireless interface will not associate with open access point (affects: 26) (dups: 2) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715438
<MoLE_> bug 715438, any bug squad member available to look at triaging importance?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715438 in linux (Ubuntu) "hermes-I wireless interface will not associate with open access point (affects: 26) (dups: 2) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715438
<mdlueck> What is the correct "package" to log a bug against to specify just the base OS, Lucid 10.04.3 both x64 and x86?
<mdlueck> I have to report: "Ubuntu Lucid prevents system POST once installed"
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-15
<mdlueck> I logged it under grub2 for now. fin
<mdlueck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/874698
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874698 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Lucid prevents system POST once installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<MoLE_> sorry to repeat myself, but is there any bug squad member available to look at triaging bug 715438?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715438 in linux (Ubuntu) "hermes-I wireless interface will not associate with open access point (affects: 26) (dups: 2) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715438
<MoLE_> Ok looks like I'll need to try again later.
<cprofitt> anyone know what package Ubuntu Software Center is?
<hggdh> cprofitt: software-center
<cprofitt> I was missing the -
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> hggdh: It appears that software center is installing the 32bit version of Adobe Flash and reporting that it is version 10
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/873773
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873773 in ubuntu "Adobe flash provided by canonical partner repositories is not 64 bit in the Software centre (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> cprofitt: well, software-center would propose what it sees in the archivesm is it not?
<cprofitt> It is reporting that it is version 10. 64 bit version is supposed to be in the repos, but does not appear to be
<hggdh> I myself do not know, I have not followed it closely. I dimly remember a chat on that this week, and something about 64-bits not being in still
<hggdh> but... I am not sure, sorry. So the bug is good
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> you going to be at UDS hggdh ?
<hggdh> cprofitt: yes :-)
<hggdh> you?
<cprofitt> yes. I will be there. We will have to grab a dinner together this time
<hggdh> yeah, and I think charlie will also be there
<cprofitt> yes, he said he was going
<cprofitt> We will likely be roommates again
<cprofitt> synaptic has the correct 64 bit package, but software center does not.
<hggdh> cool. I do not know, yet, who will suffer me and my snoring
<cprofitt> I snore badly too
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
 * bkerensa goes to look for new bugs
<bil21al> hggdh can u help me ?
<bil21al> see this bug comment number 7  i dont understand what info he want to ask can u tell me how can i get that info which he described in that comment number 7   or anybody else tel me???  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/873787
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873787 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Banshee does not start (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bil21al> any body tell me what he want in the 7th comment i cant get him??
<iceroot> are there any rules when i have to append a patch and when a debdiff to a bug? or is debdiff always the best way?
<gema_> bil21al: run gconf on a console and you'll find the apps path
<gema_> bil21al: gconf-editor
<bil21al> helo   have a look on it
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/874348
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874348 in unity (Ubuntu) "when we change the theme some icons from the launcher vanished (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> ah lots of nice fresh crunchy bugs
<iceroot> are there any rules when i have to append a patch and when a debdiff to a bug? or is debdiff always the best way?
<jtaylor> depends on the maintainer and the issue
<jtaylor> for universe probably debdiff as those usually have no dedicated maintainers in ubuntu
<jtaylor> sponsors will prefer to not have to write changelogs for issues they have n o clue about
<jtaylor> iceroot: ^
<piratonym> Could someone please review bug #873666 and set its importance?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873666 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus crashes very often (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873666
 * penguin42 wonders why the bot set it to confirmed because of multiple users - I don't see any other users mentioning it
<penguin42> piratonym: Given it's so repeatable you might try getting a more detailed bug report
<piratonym> penguin42: how can i do this?
<penguin42> piratonym: You could install the debug packages for nautilus, and then you could start apports crash reporter with    sudo service apport start force_start=1
<yofel> penguin42: the affects count is > 1
<penguin42> piratonym: Then it should capture a backtrace that would have more detail that might be able to find exactly where it crashes
<penguin42> yofel: I tend to forget about that when they aren't subscribed!
<yofel> but if nautilus is really that easy to crash, someone that gets the crash should enable apport and use it to file a proper crash bug
<piratonym> penguin42: I installed nautilus-dbg and ran the command, then started nautilus and it crashed. What should I do now?
<penguin42> piratonym: OK, do you now have a file in /var/crash for it?
<piratonym> penguin42: Yes, there is a file called _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash
<penguin42> piratonym: OK, now do apport-bug _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash     I think
<penguin42> thing is it doesn't fail for me, otherwise I'd take gdb to it
<piratonym> penguin42: It says file or directory not found
<penguin42> ok do apport-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash
<piratonym> penguin42: Now it works, had to use full path
<penguin42> nod
<piratonym> Is there a way to add this information to the existing bug? Launchpad asks me to create a new bug.
<yofel> nope
<piratonym> OK
<penguin42> we've already got 850k another one won't do any harm
<yofel> make that 95k open ones, not all 850k are for us
<penguin42> true
<piratonym> Launchpad shows bug #865115, this looks exactly like the problem I have. I'll check if this is the same bug. Thank you for helping.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865115 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 7 other projects) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get(), if both nautilus-open-terminal and ubuntuone-client-gnome are installed (affects: 335) (dups: 53) (heat: 1670)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865115
<penguin42> piratonym: Are your folders sync'd with Ubuntu one ?
<piratonym> penguin42: I do not use Ubuntu One, but ubuntuone-client-gnome is installed
<penguin42> piratonym: And if you uninstall nautilus-open-terminal does it stop failing?
<piratonym> penguin42: Yes, it doesn't crash anymore.
<penguin42> piratonym: OK, probably the same one - you could also install the package from -proposed
<piratonym> penguin42: I'll try that, thank you
<dlbike76> Hi,  I ran into a problem while upgrading to 11.10.  The desktop basically stopped responding to events.  What package would the problem have been in?  Compiz?
<dlbike76> I was able to finish the upgrade by switching to a virtual terminal, so I don't think there are any relevant log files in var/log/dist-upgrade.
<penguin42> anyone got any idea whatelse to ask for bug 874622 - it's not really got much to go on
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874622 in linux (Ubuntu) "login stalls at check for battery status (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874622
<penguin42> is there a particular bug to group the ubuntu-minimal errors to?
<hggdh> penguin42: server?
<penguin42> hggdh: Not sure, there are a bunch of bugs all complaining that during install/upgrade there were problems finding ubuntu-minimal - e.g. 873589 and 873576
<penguin42> bugs 873589 and 873576
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873589 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 11.10 failed (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873589
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873576 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Attempt to upgrade from 11.04 and got message 'ubuntu-minimal' not found (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873576
<hggdh> penguin42: no, looks like desktop. Interesting. I wonder if this was reported on the ISO testing
<hggdh> ubuntu-minimal *is* in main, so...
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-16
<penguin42> yofel: Bug 875660 as the cause of it wrongly selecting the HDMI
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875660 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "PA and knotify startup race leads to wrong device selection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875660
<yofel> ah, thx
<penguin42> I'll report it to KDE as well, since I know we don't really handle KDE bugs
<yofel> penguin42: poke me once you've got the bug, it's probably an issue on the KDE side (as knotify should use phonon, not alsa...)
<penguin42> yofel: Ah that makes sense
<yofel> penguin42: as an estimate what happens: http://paste.kde.org/134299
<penguin42> yofel:What's really annoying is I can't persuade PA to switch back to analog as default now I've restarted it's daemon
<penguin42> ah, pacmd set-default-sink
<penguin42> right, now I've got music - I can think
<penguin42> yofel: KDE bug 284176
<ubot4> KDE bug 284176 in general "knotify4 v pulseaudio startup race" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284176
<AlexzAK> Hi, all... zeitgeist-daemon eating all my cpu!  I've upgraded to oneric couple hours ago
<AlexzAK> What to do with it?
<penguin42> any suggestions for bug 874975 - I put it into ubiquity because it was failure on 1st boot after install - but it could be nouveau?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874975 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.10 does not start after instlallation [at Stopping userspace bootsplash] (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874975
<penguin42> why is 97513 a wishlist?
<penguin42> bug 97513
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 97513 in squid (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Squid requires restart after Network Manager made connection to network (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 58)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/97513
<bil21al> how can i get the patch on the app??
<arand> bil21al: You may need to be a bit more specific?
<bil21al> arand: what are you talking about?
<arand> bil21al: what app? what patch? I meant.
<bil21al> i didnt get you arand:
<kyofel> bil21al: <bil21al> how can i get the patch on the app?? < what did you mean?
<bil21al> like we reports the bugs and some time a patch is attached which is good . how can we get the patch of any application like if we want to get the patch of  banshee so how can i?
<arand> You get the source of the application, patch it, and rebuild it into a new package.
<bil21al> you mean the source code (the programming language)  is there any ubuntu wiki page for the study actually i m a IT student so thats why i was asking
<jtaylor> bil21al: http://patches.ubuntu.com/
<jtaylor> and for debian http://patch-tracker.debian.org/
<arand> bil21al: Most wiki pages are actually based on the notion of you generating the patch/debdiff though, i.e. from a developers point of view...
<bil21al> ok thankx
<penguin42> one that might be worth looking out for on +1 upgrades; this one failed with [+0.18s] DEBUG: Failed to load session file /usr/share/xgreeters/lightdm-gtk-greeter.desktop: No such file or directory:   in the lightdm log - it hadn't installed the gtk greeter but was trying to use it
<arand> bil21al: The last post of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324672 is a reasonable outline of steps, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide is very good, though not directly describing that task.
<bil21al> thankx bro
<Cheesehead> Anyone around know much about how Apport and core dumps?
<Cheesehead> I have a Brainstorm idea that's beyond my technical depth, and I'm looking for some input: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28700/
<Cheesehead> So I can moderate the idea properly.
<hggdh> Cheesehead: what you want to know?
<hggdh> Cheesehead: if apport is running, cores are automagically saved on /var/crash/, with additional metadata
<hggdh> see apport-retrace for how to play with them, and apport-(gtk|kde) for how to run initial processing on them
<hggdh> additionally -- again, if apport is running --, you get prompted for a bug submission (and all data, core amd meta, are uploaded to the bug)
<Cheesehead> hggdh: Right, thany you. I have used Apport, and I checked the wiki page before coming here. The idea seems to be about renaming the core-dump filename for some kind of benefit that I don't quite get. So I ask.
<Cheesehead> What I want to know is: Is he going about this the hard way? Is what he wants already handled by Apport and Launchpad appropriately? Is he talking about a valid use case?
<Cheesehead> Or a corner case?
<Cheesehead> I suspect the submitter is talking about pulling data from the bug report (of course, all my work has been on quite the other end)
<penguin42> lightdm really isn't helping - it doesn't seem to put any diags to the screen when it fails
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-08
<hggdh> Lucid has 5 years for server, not for desktop. Precise is the first version that has equal-time support for both server and desktop
<Laibsch> hggdh: OK, but duplicity is a command-line tool
<TheLordOfTime> why is it we don't have a canned response for "Bug Filed Against EOL Release"?
<TheLordOfTime> also, i assume bugs against EOL releases get "Won't Fixed"
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: as long as they have already been fixed on a supported release, or that the package has been dropped from all supported releases
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, its a server package, php5.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/744371  <--
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 744371 in php5 "PHP5-FPM doesn't always restart on 10.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> i'm already on it with hallyn in the server channel
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: cool
<TheLordOfTime> i also needed a reminder, been a while since i've focused on bugs :p
<TheLordOfTime> on another note
<TheLordOfTime> I think we should have a canned response for "EOL release" bugs... something like this: Thank you for taking the time to make Ubuntu better.  Unfortunately, this bug is filed against an EndOfLife release of Ubuntu.  This means that the release of Ubuntu this bug is filed against is no longer supported or updated.  If this bug exists in a later release of Ubuntu that is supported (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases contains a
<TheLordOfTime> list of all releases of Ubuntu, both supported and EndOfLife), you may refile against the package using information from the package in that version of Ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> bleh stupid paste
 * TheLordOfTime pastebins
<TheLordOfTime> ignore this wordwrap, its evil:
<TheLordOfTime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1267499/
<TheLordOfTime> i had to manually word-wrap it
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, we should have something under Responses IMO for this, otherwise i'll just BS it each time :P
<hggdh> I thought we had
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: if not there, add one, please
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i didnt see one, please  sift through to correct me if i'm wrong
 * TheLordOfTime hasnt had coffee or breakfast, and doesn't want to sift through these things.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: indeed, nothing particular to this case. Please go ahead and add one :-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, see pastebin for a suggested response: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1267499/
<hggdh> s/against an EndOfLife release of Ubuntu/against a release of Ubuntu that is no longer supported/  # assume an OP is a casual user
<hggdh> bah. You explain that before
<hggdh> s/before/after/
<hggdh> I really need coffee
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: good
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i'll post that later then
<TheLordOfTime> or rather right now.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> can someone un-private a bug for me?
<silverarrow> it turns out useless when noone can see it?
<silverarrow> bug report launched by it`s self when mplayer / gecko crashed,
<silverarrow> hi phillw
<silverarrow> this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer/+bug/1064049
<ubot2> silverarrow: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x91e6fac> bug 1064049 not found
<jtaylor> looks like its a security bug, you'll have to ask in ubuntu-hardened
<silverarrow> no, it is mplayer gecko bug
<jtaylor> is the number correct? I can't access it
<phillw> jtaylor: are there any bug squad admins on duty?
<silverarrow> yeah, I made it a few minutes ago
<jtaylor> I'm in bug squad but can't read it
<jtaylor> that either means a launchpad bug or blocked by security
<jtaylor> or wrong number
<phillw> silverarrow: can you check on your lp page for reported bugs? (there is a tab for bugs)
<silverarrow> let mehttp://imagebin.org/231326
<silverarrow> we keep running in circles here
<jtaylor> is it your bug? you can make it public yourself
<silverarrow> I can?
<jtaylor> click on the button on the top right
<silverarrow> is it there now?
<jtaylor> yes
<silverarrow> bug 1064049
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064049 in gnome-mplayer "gnome mplayer with gecko crashes, do not work on PowerPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064049
<phillw> thanks jtaylor
<jtaylor> the coredump may contain private information
<silverarrow> I can`t think of any info which should not be public ?
<jtaylor> you should remove it if you care
<silverarrow> well, passworks would be a i bit annying to have plublic, but have no state secrets on the computer
<silverarrow> passwords *
<jtaylor> I wonder why I couldn't see the bug
<silverarrow> what is core dump?
<jtaylor> a dump of the memory at the time of the crash
<jtaylor> it if you typed in passwords into mplayer they might be in there
<jtaylor> though I don't think mplayer has that feature :)
<silverarrow> no passwords in mplayer
<silverarrow> in firefox yes
<jtaylor> if you are unsure make it private again and wait for the apport retracer to get the stacktrace
<jtaylor> then check the stacktrace for private information, and make it public again
<silverarrow> do they ever?
<silverarrow> I had a bug yesterday which autolaunched too, never heard anything on it, it went privat
<jtaylor> its very very rare
<jtaylor> but every crash is considered private due to the possibility
<silverarrow> I understand
<silverarrow> password would be the only thing I mind having plublic
<jtaylor> coredumps on the other hand are more likely to contain passwords typed into the application thats why they are always removed by the retracer
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> yeah I lost a lot of point there lol
<phillw> jtaylor: just so as to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#My_Bug_went_Private which is being also mirrored at Ubuntu-QA, do you have the time to update that section? Thanks (I'll copy it over to main ubuntu-qa area)
<jtaylor> there should be a section on private bugs in the bugsquad wiki you can copy
<phillw> jtaylor: can you give me the link, thanks
<jtaylor> hm apparently not
<jtaylor> also the askubuntu question is laking
<jtaylor> thats defininetly something that should be improved
<jtaylor> especially telling people they can mark it public themself
<jtaylor> but I got to go now
<jtaylor> bye
<phillw> jtaylor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#Bugs is what we currently have, whilst it cannot hold a whole wiki area in a few paragraphs, I do ask that you guys have a look at it & update where needed.
<silverarrow> bye
<phillw> jtaylor: thanks, sweet dreams
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-09
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1064483  <-- erm, why would an update ask you where to install Grub2?  Wouldnt that have already been installed...?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1064483 in grub2 "Grub 2 update install bug" [Undecided,New]
<mitya57> TheLordOfTime: looks like a duplicate of bug 1009294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1009294 in Ubuntu Precise "Grub update breaks automated dist-upgrade scripts on AMI images" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009294
<TheLordOfTime> mitya57, i'm going to post to the bug asking whether they're on an AMI image or not
<mitya57> TheLordOfTime: that may affect not only AMI images
<TheLordOfTime> mitya57, should've been fixed, then, no?
<TheLordOfTime> if itsi a dupe, the orig is fix released, that'd mean the bug wouldn't exist, no?
<mitya57> TheLordOfTime: maybe it can happen during upgrade from the old (not-fixed) version
<TheLordOfTime> possibly, i think we'd need more info
<TheLordOfTime> but atm, i'm focusing on the server team stuffs, since i can :p
<TheLordOfTime> that, and php5 on my system imploded
<TheLordOfTime> so i have to fix that :p
<mitya57> TheLordOfTime: it seems I'm wrong — that bug is about /etc/default/grub change prompt, not about where-to-install prompt
<mitya57> the latter should never happen
<TheLordOfTime> that's what i thought :P
<TheLordOfTime> the only time i could forsee it happening...
<TheLordOfTime> is update-via-iso in the GUI live environment
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. using the livecd or ISO to upgrade an already-installed system
<mitya57> TheLordOfTime: I think you should ask cjwatson on #ubuntu-devel
<TheLordOfTime> i might
<TheLordOfTime> ... later :P
<mitya57> well, I can do that myself
<TheLordOfTime> mitya57, *shurgs*
<mitya57> TheLordOfTime: cjwatson says this could happen on hardware changes, I've asked the reporter if that was the cause.
<TheLordOfTime> wonderful :0
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<TheLordOfTime> less work for me!  :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-10
<alci> I think this bug deserves a look and should be worked on. It seems complete to me, and affect libreoffice on unity, which is a central piece of software for the desktop : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1049612
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1049612 in libreoffice "Libre Offices global menu does not appear randomly when opening the application" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/515386  <-- if "Thunderbird" upstream project says its Invalid, are we leaving it as a valid bug in ubuntu?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 515386 in xdg-utils "No attachment when Thunderbird is set as default client." [Medium,Fix released]
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: that was fixed in Thunderbird almost a year and a half ago
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, scrollbacks in #ubuntu.  someone says it still exists
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, its also set as "Triaged", not "Fix Released" if i'm reading it right
<TheLordOfTime> it was fixed in xdg-utils
<TheLordOfTime> not thunderbird specifically
<TheLordOfTime> unless someone mis-entered bug info
<micahg> probably no one closed the task
<micahg> I see the bug, but idk where it is
 * micahg would suggest filing a new bug since it was fixed
<TheLordOfTime> mhm.  i'm curious why thunderbird upstream shows "Invalid"
 * micahg wonders if simple scan or xdg-email regressed
 * TheLordOfTime opens the upstream bug
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: resolved duplicate
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, ah.  well to point this one out, openscan shows as invalid too
<TheLordOfTime> i wonder if xdg-email (where it was "fixed") regressed, as you surmised
<TheLordOfTime> but as i dont use thunderbird, i can't  test :P
<MCR1> JohnLea: Do you have a minute ?
<MCR1> JohnLea: Hi :), btw.
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> hiya MCR1
<MCR1> heya
<JohnLea> MCR1; hyia
<TheLordOfTime> MCR1, you missed JohnLea
<TheLordOfTime> just to let you know.
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/1065196  <-- that should be grub2, no?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1065196 in grub "update-grub sets wrong kernel root for linux dual boot systems" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> since grub2's what we use in precise and later?
<TheLordOfTime> against grub2 *
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: depends, I think both are still in the archive
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, when i see a Package: grub (not installed), that usually means grub2
<TheLordOfTime> hence the question
<TheLordOfTime> Package: grub (not installed) <-- that
<micahg> probably then
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, or would it be better to ask them which they have installed?  (grub vs. grub2)
<TheLordOfTime> rather than just set it to be against grub2 instead of grub?
<TheLordOfTime> just to confirm which we should have it affect
<micahg> you could ask I guess, probably doesn't hurt to be sure
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, better safe than sorry in my opinion
<TheLordOfTime> esp. with stuff where legacy and current versions both exist in the repos
<TheLordOfTime> (like grub and grub2)
<augcampos> I there can some help me, with a ATI Radeon HD4850 in ubuntu 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime> augcampos, did you try asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<augcampos> every time I reboot the resoluton of 2nd monitor is set to 1024x768
<augcampos> yes
<TheLordOfTime> and?
<TheLordOfTime> because that's where you're a tad more likely to get support
<TheLordOfTime> since user support for issues is typically in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<augcampos> i have to set it to 1680x1050 in command line
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-11
<reels> Hi, I encountered a "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 221..." running a program. I have taken and slightly modified a test code submited to glibc a few years ago for a similar error and I can produce the error on Ubuntu 10.04. The error happens ~10% of the time with this code: https://gist.github.com/3872443  Could anyone confirm it ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-12
<MxxCon> Hey folks. How to get some devs attention to Bug #1047566 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047566 in nfs-utils "Memory leaks when using NFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047566
<borivoje> Where is the right place to talk about my gma3600 problem
<borivoje> I want to make it work with Unity
<borivoje> is it by any means possible
<mapreri> borivoje: I guess #ubuntu is the best place. here we talk about bug triaging
<borivoje> thanks mapreri, i'll check it out
<mapreri> borivoje: my pleasure :)
<ganges> greetings! auto spell checker doesn't work in libreoffice writer. need to file a bug. which package does it belong to?
<ganges> working with ubuntu desktop on virtualbox
<mapreri> ganges: against libreoffice
<ganges> thank you.
<ganges> Hello, time  & date settings has no 'Add Event' option in 12.10. Now, is that a bug or a thing that comes under wishlist?
<hggdh> ganges: where?
<ganges> desktop. i can see this option in 11.10
<ganges> it's missing in 12.10
<hggdh> ganges: when clicking on the time and date at the top?
<ganges> hggdh : yes
<hggdh> ganges: open a bug, wishlist sounds correct. Add screen prints of it showing and not showing
<ganges> okay. thank you. package indicator-datetime?
<hggdh> ganges: indeed
<ganges> thanks again :)
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-13
<Vernon> I got a boot related bug that is preventing a successful boot that I need to report.
<Vernon> AKA, I am on windows, on a different computer.
<kangarooo> to what to report bug about wiki ubuntu notifications settings not saving
<kangarooo> i just posted to ubuntu-website
<espirit>  Hello. There are no available drivers in "Additional Graphics" tab for my ATI Radeon HD Mobility Graphics card (4xxx). Is this a bug? However they were available via jockey in 12.04. I'm using ubuntu 12.10 beta 2.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-14
<afridi> hi
<scotty^> Is it appropriate to mark bug 1066147 as "Wont Fix"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066147 in xorg "No Unity, and Compiz isnt running correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066147
<scotty^> If so, can someone please do so.  I don't have the privileges.
<scotty^> Is it appropriate to mark bug 1066147 as "Wont Fix"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066147 in xorg "No Unity, and Compiz isnt running correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066147
<scotty^> If so, can someone please do so.  I don't have the privileges.
<bcurtiswx> hi scotty^ , what would you do if you had permissions and why?
<scotty^> I was wondering if it is appropriate to mark bug 1066147 as "Wont Fix"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066147 in xorg "No Unity, and Compiz isnt running correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066147
<scotty^> See my comment #2 on the bug as to why.
<bcurtiswx> scotty^, it's my assumption that you're trying to learn. Based on your comment why would you say it's Won't fix.  If i'm wrong I can just give you the quick answer. j/w
<scotty^> It's a closed source driver and AMD are not going to be providing a fix, so doesn't that mean that there is nothing that Ubuntu/Canonical can do?
<bcurtiswx> scotty^, yes I think thats a fair assesment. It seems like he's already fixed his issue with removing fglrx so there's no need top provide the right driver to use. I will mark as Won't Fix. Good job
<bcurtiswx> scotty^, done
<bcurtiswx> scotty^, FYI, if there was still an issue with his graphics not working then a bug would still be present and you wouldn't be able to won't fix it.
<bcurtiswx> scotty^, you would have to reword the bug to fit the true issue.
<scotty^> Thanks
<bcurtiswx> scotty^, yw
<penguin42> hitting the sort by 'title' on bug reports is entertaining
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-07
<Noskcaj> Why does blueman-applet use 30mb of RAM even though it's never been used in any way and clicking the applet shows an empty menu?
<Noskcaj> oops, wrong channel
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-09
<psusi> I know that several releases ago the whole plugins thing was sorted so when you tried to play a media file that needed a plugin, it would offer to install the required plugin... this is no longer working.  anyone know what component to file the bug against?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: old news, but no problem, I understand that some of us sleep and can't get to deal with the spam.  That's why freenode staff ACL access permits them to help terminate spam.
<TheLordOfTime> (i've been too busy to be IRCing actively lately)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: agreed :-)
<Noskcaj> Should bug 1162203 be "fix released" since feedparser built in raring and saucy?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1162203 in feedparser (Ubuntu Raring) "feedparser ftbfs in raring" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162203
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-10
<skellat> Is a bug controller available to reset LP #1208204 from Fix Released to Triaged?  A commenter indicated that they accidentally fiddled with such and did not actually release any fix.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1208204 in The Sound Menu "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<Donkersgoed> hi
<Donkersgoed> I have a kernel panic using ipvs on the latest kernel
<Donkersgoed> is this the right place to ask for support?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, you any good at deciphering crash bugs?
<TheLordOfTime> assuming, of course, you're around
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-11
<Donkersgoed> hi
<Donkersgoed> I have a kernel panic using ipvs on the latest kernel
<Donkersgoed> is this the right place to ask for support?
<jibel> Donkersgoed, people on #ubuntu-kernel will know more about kernel panics
<Donkersgoed> nice, thanks
<jibel> Donkersgoed, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies contains useful information on reporting kernel bugs
<Donkersgoed> thank you!
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: what's about crash bugs?
<s9iper1> :D
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: nevermind, figured out
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: there was an nginx crash bug and the retracer wasn't clearly displaying the stacktrace, turns out it was my internet breaking that wasn't displauing the stacktrace
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: ah, cool
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: of course the stacktrace doesn't help much :P
<hggdh> LOL. Incomplete resolution?
<TheLordOfTime> and they weren't actually using the repository's software when the error triggered...
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: haven't touched it yet
<TheLordOfTime> too busy yelling at idiots on twitter
<hggdh> well, difficult to solve on software built elsewhere...
<TheLordOfTime> well... it's in a PPA
<TheLordOfTime> it's nginx :/
<hggdh> ugh. At least do they have the .dbg packages?
<TheLordOfTime> nope
<TheLordOfTime> which therein lies a problem
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1238307  <--
<ubot2> TheLordOfTime: Error: launchpad bug 1238307 not found
<TheLordOfTime> if you care
<TheLordOfTime> yes, we know, ubot2, it's a bloody crash bug, be quiet
 * TheLordOfTime slaps ubot2 with a rotting trout
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: my problem is that they upgraded to the nginx mainline in the PPA...
<TheLordOfTime> then downgraded
<TheLordOfTime> and then therein lies the crash
<TheLordOfTime> no clue how to handle it, this is the first nginx crash bug i've seen that wasn't related to a CVE
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: it did not happen while in with the PPA code?
<TheLordOfTime> oh, and it's 13.10 so... i don't exactly trust that to be entirely "stable"
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: read comment 6
<TheLordOfTime> it seems to be triggered because of the PPA, but...
<TheLordOfTime> IDK
<TheLordOfTime> looks like it happens in both the PPA and Saucy
<TheLordOfTime> but they said it was working in Saucy before, so...
<TheLordOfTime> maybe their upgrading to 1.5.6 introduced rogue stuff, but, if that's the case they should copy out their configs, purge the packages related to nginx completely, remove the ppa, reinstall nginx from repos only
 * TheLordOfTime isn't sure what ppa-purge does nor does he knwo if that introduced the issue
<hggdh> it depends if the PPA forces updates of other packages. The ./debian/control should list it
<hggdh> but I do not see a segv indicated in the trace; and the trace has two more frames over the one that is (theoretically) the one that segv-ed)
<hggdh> ah, libc
<TheLordOfTime> see, you at least know how to interpret crash bugs better than I :/
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> i don't like reading the stacktrace, i never have
<TheLordOfTime> even when my own programs crash :/
<hggdh> well, the stacktrace is fully resolved, so I am guessing thissegv happened with the official packages
<TheLordOfTime> i think so
<TheLordOfTime> the key operative buzzword is the word "downgraded"
<TheLordOfTime> which means they returned to Saucy's stuff
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: now it is (mostly) backtracking -- ngx_conf_file.c @305 is probably calling on strcmp. YOu would need to find out what was being compared, and find out why one of the addresses was invalid
<hggdh> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> urgh
<TheLordOfTime> i've got better things to do
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> and I never dealt with ngix...
<TheLordOfTime> like... SRU verifications for the nginx package in precise...
<TheLordOfTime> and SRU prep for nginx 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.5
<TheLordOfTime> for precise
<hggdh> yeah, these are more important
<TheLordOfTime> well... maybe I shouldn't SRU verify something I personally prepared... but meh
<TheLordOfTime> i need that to go through (it fixes a configuration purging problem!) so that i can get the other bug SRU ready to enable the naxsi_stub_status module in nginx
<TheLordOfTime> (very tiny fix in the package, just add a line to the rules file)
<TheLordOfTime> then after that I have to figure out how to gain the courage to tell this girl who's a friend of mine that I like her... and then actually follow through with that... (personal issues take priority over all else!)
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, i digress, thanks for the assistance, hggdh
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-13
<Atluxity> hello good fellows! I am currently at a bug squashing party in Oslo for Ubuntu and Debian. Trying to get myself started and more knowledgable. Thanks for the helpful links in topic, it was what I was looking for :)
<Atluxity> I am trying to attack https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unixodbc/+bug/1239187
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239187 in unixodbc (Ubuntu) "Typo" [Undecided,New]
<Atluxity> I thought I could just download the package and fix something there
<Atluxity> I must be misguided
<Atluxity> any tips?
 * penguin42 looks
<Atluxity> thanks
<penguin42> oh, translations hmm I think they're special - not done any of those
<Atluxity> ok, then I'm moving on
<penguin42> perhaps try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation
<Atluxity> will look, thanks
<penguin42> the udev dumps in bug reports contain a lot of detail, names of partitions/labels etc
<penguin42> could worry some people
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-06
<abone27> Hi! Could someone nominate #1377813 to SRU for Precise and Trusty? Russia timezones will changes on October 26th. Packages need to be updated before this date.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-07
<hggdh> bug 1377813
<ubot5> bug 1377813 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "tzdata SRU to 2014f because of law changes in Russia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377813
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-08
<Nothing_Much> Howdy everyone
<Nothing_Much> Was the testdrive-gtk bug fixed at all/
<Nothing_Much> ?*
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-09
<melodie> hello there!
<melodie> I have installed an Ubuntu Precise on a machine such as this one: http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/psi/swdHome/?cc=us&cc=us&lang=en&lang=en&sp4ts.oid=3559772&ac.admitted=1412843494815.876444892.199480143
<melodie> "HP Compaq dc7800 Base Model Small Form Factor PC"
<melodie> and when using the default kernel, 3.2.0-69, the machine does not shutdown. Instead, it reboots
<melodie> when I installed the latest available kernel 3.13.xyz, the shutdown stays shut down. My question is: should I report it as a bug?
<melodie> you know reporting bugs the right way can be quite time greedy, so I wanted to ask if this would be worth reporting. What do you think?
<RoyK> I don't think I would have bothered
<melodie> hi RoyK
<RoyK> hi
<melodie> if I report I might use some time then the bug report not even considered, if the devs thinks it's not worth seeking for what's missing while another kernel can do it. just the other kernel won't be automatically updated I think, because it's not the main one used in that edition
<RoyK> just report it - 3.2 is a long-term-support kernel release
<RoyK> but then again - ACPI are complex stuff, so it might not be easy to backport the fix
<melodie> RoyK I know acpi is complex. I have been looking at the bios updates available, there are some, but I don't feel like using them either, for one acpi isn't mentioned in the list of new features, (which I know is not significant anyway) and for two it has to be prepared on a dos environement (floppy or usb stick) and I'm not keen with doing that kind of thing, (I mean preparing, following the instructions, which are long, and in English which i
<melodie> s not my native language, so it's "a bummer")
<melodie> well I'll report it later today.
<melodie> I'll ssh to the machine to get all information from the hardware and get it easily.
 * RoyK doesn't really miss the DOS days either
<melodie> RoyK for a bug report for this issue, are 'lspci -v' ; cpuinfo, and lshw enough?
<melodie> as far as you know? :D
<RoyK> melodie: lshw output is more verbose, perhaps that plus lspci -vv - not sure - I'm not a kernel hacker
<melodie> RoyK ok, thanks
<RoyK> melodie: perhaps add another -v to lspci
<melodie> RoyK ok will do
<melodie> have to run, bye :)
<Orphis> Hi there!
<Orphis> I'd like to shine some light on a bug in dbus-cpp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbus-cpp/+bug/1378807
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378807 in dbus-cpp "Crash in core::dbus::Object::get_signal" [Undecided,New]
<Orphis> I'm working for Spotify and trying to improve Linux support and this issue is preventing us from implementing proper media key support in the client. We tried alternative libraries too, but they are mostly unmaintained and don't work at all for us
<Orphis> If somebody could look at it, it would certainly help us release a newer version of the Linux client sooner!
<ogra_> Orphis, you might find the more intteresting people who know dbus-cpp in #ubuntu-app-devel or #ubuntu-touch
<Orphis> Alright, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-11
<fouDuBassan> Hi
<teward> hello!
<fouDuBassan> Not sure if it is the right place, but I can't find other suggestions on wiki.kubuntu.org
<teward> depends what you're looking for :)
<fouDuBassan> I first wanted to fill a bugreport.
<fouDuBassan> but the closest was bug splash..
<fouDuBassan> Good place to tell someone so that it can be taken into account?
<fouDuBassan> teward, still here?
<teward> fouDuBassan: sorry, gotta run - emergency
<fouDuBassan> Sorry to hear that.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-12
<Delta706> I have reported a bug but currently it is low priority for me.  Should I mark it not affecting me?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-05
<flexiondotorg> bdmurray, I've just joined the bug squad and maintain packages in Debian (that are synced directly with Ubuntu) which have very old bugs for now unsupported versions of Ubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> Those bugs are also for old and unsupported versions of the packages too.
<flexiondotorg> Is it OK to close those bugs by simply stating they are EOL?
<rbasak> flexiondotorg: the bugs might still exist in current versions though?
<flexiondotorg> Not likely, the package in questions is gnome-main-menu.
<flexiondotorg> Which is now maintained by the MATE team for the MATE Desktop.
<flexiondotorg> Some of the bugs relate to technologies no longer present in gnome-main-menu.
<rbasak> flexiondotorg: it's frustrating for a bug reporter to report a bug, wait years for an answer, and then have them closed as EOL. So I always try to be friendly in my close messages, invite the user to reopen if it still applies, etc.
<rbasak> flexiondotorg: sounds like that might not apply here though
<flexiondotorg> Yep, completely agree with the sentiment.
<flexiondotorg> And would of course add a "if still present in the current please re-open."
<rbasak> flexiondotorg: OTOH, it makes no sense to keep a bug open if no developer is expected to be able to make progress on it. One of Incomplete, Invalid, Won't Fix is better than New and languishing in that case, and I try and explain that in a comment when changing it.
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<flexiondotorg> rbasak, Anyway, I'm new here so don't want to do the "wrong thing".
<flexiondotorg> Baby steps.
<rbasak> I think anything is fine as long as you're polite, explain your reasoning, are explicitly open to criticism and reconsider (eg. ask here as you're already doing) if others disagree. So you're doing exactly the right thing :)
<goddard> i'm having an issues on wily werewolf but it is never registered as a bug.  Basically the laptop will wake from suspend properly, but then go back into a suspend mode at random intervals.  I have to wake it up by pressing a button on my keyboard and then it will wake up.  Shortly after that it will go into suspend on its own again.  It does this over and over again unless I reboot.
<goddard> using a razer blade 2015 with closed drivers
<teward> goddard: #ubuntu+1 for wily support
<goddard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?field.searchtext=after+waking+up+from+suspend+screen+blacks+out&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&
<goddard> field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<teward> goddard: #ubuntu+1 is where you're going to have to start.  If the issue is not a bug on Wily, you should file a bug.
<teward> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for a starting point on how to report bugs.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-11
<dabrain_> hello I would like to discuss about a bug i'm facing on 16.04 LTS https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1631288
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1631288 in xorg (Ubuntu) "XV video screen always on top " [Low,Fix released]
<dabrain_> This bug seems to be fixed on 16.10 release but does not seem to be only related to the kernel ( 4.8.1 on 16.10).
<dabrain_> It would be nice to have the fix backported to 16.04 seen that i guess most of intel graphics laptop will have this behaviour. Please feel free to contact me in order to perform some additional tests
<dabrain_> hello
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-15
<ernest> is anyone talking anywhere on this channel?
<ernest> exit
<TenLeftFingers> Unity 8 locks up completely and I have to pull the plug on the machine. If I run ubuntu-bug unity8 will that target the best package at this early stage or is there way to debug better - given that no logging is likely to take place when the machine locks up?
<TenLeftFingers> I'm on Intel graphics.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-16
<TenLeftFingers> Unity 8 locks up completely and I have to pull the plug on the machine. If I run ubuntu-bug unity8 will that target the best package at this early stage or is there way to debug better - given that no logging is likely to take place when the machine locks up?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-10
<denisfw> Hi! Has anyone noticed a problem with font hinting in 17.10 beta ?
